# Upgrading Your Hacked HR10-250 to 6.3



## rbautch

Well, it's official. Those of us with HR10-250's running painfully slow 3.1 software will finally get the upgrade to 6.3. The new release is being discussed here (thanks, Earl!). If you have a hacked HR10-250, and want to keep it hacked, here are a few options for you.

*Option 1.* Take the upgrade, let it overwrite your hacks, and then re-hack it at a later time. There's two things you need to do in preparation for the upgrade. The first is to edit your author file to remove the following lines:


Code:


route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

 Then type the following command at the bash prompt to modify your bootpage to allow the upgrade:


Code:


bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200" /dev/hda

 where X is your root filesystem partition (either 4 or 7). Make sure you get this right or your Tivo wont boot. After you get the upgrade, pull the drive and hack it.

*Option 2.* I prefer this option because you dont have to pull the drive out of your Tivo, you don't need a phone line connected, and it's possible you'll get the upgrade sooner than you would otherwise. It involves doing a slice upgrade that installs the new software without disturbing your hacks. Previously this method was a little tedious, but a new DVRupgrade product called The Slicer does the job incredibly easily. Just FTP it to your Tivo and run itthat simple. Theres an article on it here.

To monitor your system for the arrival of 6.3 slices, see here. 
If you haven't gotten the slices yet, try running a script called add63.tcl by "hondafan".

*Other upgrade notes:*
1. If you get a message that says your account is closed, just re-run the guided setup. Users have reported that if you copy your entire /lib/modules folder from 3.1.5f to 6.3, it will also result in account closed status. 
2. If you have audio problems, change the audio settings from "dolby digital" to "dolby digital to pcm". 
3. Some parts of TWP do not work with 6.3, and could even cause your NPL not to work properly. I suggest not using any part of TWP that writes data to the Tivo, such as modifying season passes, etc., until it's worked out. Version 2.0 of Tivowebplus has fixed this problem, but many modules don't yet work with it.


----------



## kimsan

I'll go ahead and do an install with zipper install with my unit that arrives today and look into the Slicer as soon as the slices arrive.

Thanks for the interesting news 



rbautch said:


> Well, it's official. Those of us with HR10-250's running painfully slow 3.1 software will finally get the upgrade to 6.3. The new release is being discussed here (thanks, Earl!). If you have a hacked HR10-250, and want to keep it hacked, here are a few options for you.
> 
> *Option 1.* Take the upgrade, let it overwrite your hacks, and then re-hack it at a later time. There's two things you need to do to make this happen. The first is to edit your author file to remove the following lines:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> Then type the following command at the bash prompt to modify your bootpage to allow the upgrade:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200" /dev/hda
> 
> where X is your root filesystem partition (either 4 or 7). Make sure you get this right or your Tivo wont boot.
> 
> *Option 2.* I prefer this option because you dont have to pull the drive out of your Tivo, and you don't need a phone line connected. It involves doing a slice upgrade that installs the new software without disturbing your hacks. Previously this method was a little tedious, but a new PTVupgrade product called The Slicer should do the job easily. I say should because I have not yet tried it on my HR10-250. I did try it on my dads standalone, and it worked very well. Just FTP it to your Tivo and run itthat simple. Theres an article on it over on the other forum (the playground, not DDB).
> 
> Please post your experiences with upgrading your hacked HR10-250 here.


----------



## kimsan

BTW, got a link for "The Slicer"?


----------



## gsr

rbautch:

If we go with Option 1, am I correct in assuming the following:

1) If we currently have encryption off we can should still be able to watch previously recorded shows (as in shows that aren't encrypted) after 6.3 installs.

2) Shows recorded while we wait for the upgrade will still not be encrypted - the hacks are only disabled after 6.3 is installed.

3) Shows recorded after the upgrade will be encrypted until we get around to re-hacking the Tivo.

Now for a few questions about doing option 1:

1) We can safely edit the author file without removing the drive, correct?

2) The bootpage command requires removing the drive and booting with the PTV Upgrade disk (or other similar tool of choice), correct? If I'm wrong here and this can done without removing the drive, then I don't understand your comment at the start of Option 2 about removing the drive.

Thanks for the info - not sure which path I'll take yet. I currently have 1 hacked HR10-250 and 1 unhacked HR10-250.

No matter how we get there, it's nice to see that DTV is finally going to release this upgrade.


----------



## rbautch

Here is a link to the Slicer. The description has a link to the dvvrplayground article.


----------



## rbautch

gsr said:


> 1) If we currently have encryption off we should still be able to watch previously recorded shows (as in shows that aren't encrypted) after 6.3 installs. .


True.



gsr said:


> 2) Shows recorded while we wait for the upgrade will still not be encrypted - the hacks are only disabled after 6.3 is installed.


True.



gsr said:


> 3) Shows recorded after the upgrade will be encrypted until we get around to re-hacking the Tivo.


True.



gsr said:


> 1) We can safely edit the author file without removing the drive, correct?


Correct.



gsr said:


> 2) The bootpage command requires removing the drive and booting with the PTV Upgrade disk (or other similar tool of choice), correct? If I'm wrong here and this can done without removing the drive, then I don't understand your comment at the start of Option 2 about removing the drive.


False. You dont have to remove the drive to set the bootpage in preparation for the update, but you do have to remove it AFTER the update arrives in order to hack it.


----------



## gsr

rbautch said:


> False. You dont have to remove the drive to set the bootpage in preparation for the update, but you do have to remove it AFTER the update arrives in order to hack it.


Ah - "installs the new software without disturbing your hacks" didn't sink in till now . Assuming it does work with 6.3, I think I like Option 2 then.


----------



## rbautch

gsr said:


> Ah - "installs the new software without disturbing your hacks" didn't sink in till now . Assuming it does work with 6.3, I think I like Option 2 then.


Nobody knows for sure if the existing hacks will work with 6.3, and PTVupgrade appears to marketing the Slicer as "bash access preserver" instead of a "hacks preserver". That's smart because they can't possibly predict what future software versions will hold. I suspect that most hacks will continue to work, except ones that are based on mods to tivoapp, like superpatch and bufferhack. That just means that you'll have to FTP a new superpatch to your tivo and run it...no biggie. When I ran it on a standalone, all hacks were preserved and worked fine. Used a new superpatch, and that was it.


----------



## tnedator

rbautch said:


> Nobody knows for sure if the existing hacks will work with 6.3, and PTVupgrade appears to marketing the Slicer as "bash access preserver" instead of a "hacks preserver". That's smart because they can't possibly predict what future software versions will hold. I suspect that most hacks will continue to work, except ones that are based on mods to tivoapp, like superpatch and bufferhack. That just means that you'll have to FTP a new superpatch to your tivo and run it...no biggie. When I ran it on a standalone, all hacks were preserved and worked fine. Used a new superpatch, and that was it.


How quickly will a new superpatch likely be available?

Second question.

I have an 10-250 I planned on upgrading to a new drive this weekend and zippering. Would I be better off waiting until after the upgrade is in place? One downside to waiting seems to be that while I wouldn't have to worry about slicing or any of those problems, it could take weeks or months after the new software is downloaded by the Tivo before it is actually installed.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> *Option 2.* I prefer this option because you dont have to pull the drive out of your Tivo, you don't need a phone line connected, and it's possible you'll get the upgrade sooner than you would otherwise. It involves doing a slice upgrade that installs the new software without disturbing your hacks. Previously this method was a little tedious, but a new PTVupgrade product called The Slicer should do the job easily. I say should because I have not yet tried it on my HR10-250. I did try it on my dads standalone, and it worked very well. Just FTP it to your Tivo and run itthat simple. Theres an article on it over on the other forum (the playground, not DDB).
> 
> Please post your experiences with upgrading your hacked HR10-250 here.


Russ, regarding the Slicer and the article on the playground site, they explain that one needs to verify receipt of his unit's upgrade. If the phone line is not connected, the "upgrade" still comes down, so to speak, and "sits" in the TIVO waiting to be triggered, correct? We then use The Slicer to verify that 6.3 is sitting there, and when we see it, we proceed with Slicer, right?

Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> Russ, regarding the Slicer and the article on the playground site, they explain that one needs to verify receipt of his unit's upgrade. If the phone line is not connected, the "upgrade" still comes down, so to speak, and "sits" in the TIVO waiting to be triggered, correct? We then use The Slicer to verify that 6.3 is sitting there, and when we see it, we proceed with Slicer, right?
> 
> Am I reading that correctly?


Correct.


----------



## cheer

tnedator said:


> How quickly will a new superpatch likely be available?


As quickly as someone can find the locations in tivoapp that need patching. It's more or less a community effort.


> I have an 10-250 I planned on upgrading to a new drive this weekend and zippering. Would I be better off waiting until after the upgrade is in place? One downside to waiting seems to be that while I wouldn't have to worry about slicing or any of those problems, it could take weeks or months after the new software is downloaded by the Tivo before it is actually installed.


POSSIBLY weeks, although IIRC once 6.2 got past the initial sporadic appearance for a couple of weeks it exploded everywhere. No way should it take months.

Personally I'd go ahead and at least do the drive upgrade. You can Zipper too, with the understanding that if you do you won't install the update automatically (see the beginning of this thread).


----------



## rrr22777

rbautch said:


> *Option 2.*... you don't need a phone line connected


I like option 2 but how will it get the upgrade if I dont have the phone line connected?


----------



## Runch Machine

Quote: where X is your root filesystem partition (either 4 or 7). Make sure you get this right or your Tivo wont boot. After you get the upgrade, pull the drive and hack it. 

How do you tell which partition your Tivo is booted on?


----------



## Lord Vader

rrr, based on Russ's response to me above, the upgrade is sent down via the datastream and "waits" until a phone call triggers its activation. Absent a phone line, something like The Slicer would finish the upgrade for you.


----------



## rbautch

Runch Machine said:


> Quote: where X is your root filesystem partition (either 4 or 7). Make sure you get this right or your Tivo wont boot. After you get the upgrade, pull the drive and hack it.
> 
> How do you tell which partition your Tivo is booted on?





Code:


bootpage -p /dev/hda

 will tell you. Use a lower case p.


----------



## Adam1115

So I have an unhacked HR10. I upgraded my SD's from 4.01b to 6.2 using slices.. is this the same process? Anyone have directions? I don't have a land line...


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> Correct.


One other thing: Is there a way to tell if we've actually _received _the upgrade, see that it's "sitting there," so we'd know we would then be able to do the Slicer upgrade? I was wondering if we could telnet into it or do something similar to see if the upgrade has been delivered, so to speak.


----------



## tnedator

Lord Vader said:


> One other thing: Is there a way to tell if we've actually _received _the upgrade, see that it's "sitting there," so we'd know we would then be able to do the Slicer upgrade? I was wondering if we could telnet into it or do something similar to see if the upgrade has been delivered, so to speak.


On the ************* page describing the slicer, it said you could determine it by going to MFS on TivoWebPlus (assuming you have it installed) and then into the "SWsystem" directory. There was another option to check from a bash prompt, but I don't remember it.


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

Would the general concensus be that we post in this thread for the arrival of the slices to upgrade using the slicer or start a new thread? 

Perhaps keep this one open for success / failure reports on upgrading zippered HR10's?

What do you all think?

DXB


----------



## Brillian1080p

Ooh ooh this is exciting! Wait a minute, I need to get a life. Hold on I do other things. I vacuumed pulled weeds shopped for groceries. Did I say that out loud?

Man I'm in a mood tonight!

Thanks rbautch. I was reading the thread about the release and I came over here to ask you a question and you were already on top of it. Way cool. Since I'm new to hacking (Successful I might add because of you) my question was going to be about how the upgrade is handled by the smart ones. (you have to be smart to figure out who that is)

Let me pose a scenario. I get the update and even preserve my hacks according to directions. If some things don't work and need fixing (could be anything) I can just use either my virgin image or my backup and get right back to where I am now and wait until things are fixed. 

In other words, should there be any worry letting it upgrade to 6.xx?

Thanks for all your work. I'm lovin' it.


----------



## cheer

tnedator said:


> On the ************* page describing the slicer, it said you could determine it by going to MFS on TivoWebPlus (assuming you have it installed) and then into the "SWsystem" directory. There was another option to check from a bash prompt, but I don't remember it.





Code:


echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh


----------



## rbautch

Brillian1080p said:


> Let me pose a scenario. I get the update and even preserve my hacks according to directions. If some things don't work and need fixing (could be anything) I can just use either my virgin image or my backup and get right back to where I am now and wait until things are fixed.
> 
> In other words, should there be any worry letting it upgrade to 6.xx?
> 
> Thanks for all your work. I'm lovin' it.


Can't go back using your virgin image, unless you dont mind all your hacks and recordings being overwritten. You could do a structured backup using mfstools, and use that just in case. Unless you're the first one to get the upgrade, there should be some good experience to draw on when you make the upgrade.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I guess I should have said back up any shows that are critical and after applying virgin image applying hacks again.

But you're right, by the time I'm ready next week, we'll have reports of the upgrade.


----------



## BigBearf

Russ and Gunny, 
I have downloaded the slicer and used Fetch on my Mac to put the file in the hacks directory of 4 of my zippered HR10's. When the upgrade shows up in the SWmodule area, I will run* ./slicer Version-number * under a terminal telnet session and post the results.

BTW, I have checked all 4 of my HR10's and no new software yet here in Raleigh, NC 
More to come, 
BigBearf


----------



## Lord Vader

cheer said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh


Chris,

I did this on one of my HDVR2s--yes, I know that's not getting 6.3, but I just wanted to check something--and here's what it reports:



> *
> 4.0.1b-02-2-240 tyDb 413782 06/10/04 18:17 796
> ACTIVE tyDb 413782 06/10/04 18:17 796​*


On the HR10-250, 3.1.5f shows where 4.0.1b-02-2-240 shows.

So, if 6.3 *IS *downloaded, where will it indicate this based on the above info?


----------



## cheer

Lord Vader said:


> On the HR10-250, 3.1.5f shows where 4.0.1b-02-2-240 shows.
> 
> So, if 6.3 *IS *downloaded, where will it indicate this based on the above info?


Either as an additional item in the list, or in place of the 3.1.5f in the list.


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, thanks.


----------



## 100Tbps

If I recall correctly, the zipper script establishes a routine reboot schedule. Once the new 6.3 code is present and "ready-for-reboot" on the Tivo, it's not clear to me if an upgrade will succeed, fail, or brick the box. 

In the absence of anyone knowing for sure until we start to see this in the field, is there a command line I can issue to stop the scheduled reboots for now so I can control the upgrade process? Ideally, I'd like to use the slicer utility to upgrade with more control and hopefully prevent opening the box again, but I'm more concerned about letting nature take its course and possibly bricking my Tivo by doing nothing.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## gsr

100Tbps said:


> If I recall correctly, the zipper script establishes a routine reboot schedule. Once the new 6.3 code is present and "ready-for-reboot" on the Tivo, it's not clear to me if an upgrade will succeed, fail, or brick the box.
> 
> In the absence of anyone knowing for sure until we start to see this in the field, is there a command line I can issue to stop the scheduled reboots for now so I can control the upgrade process? Ideally, I'd like to use the slicer utility to upgrade with more control and hopefully prevent opening the box again, but I'm more concerned about letting nature take its course and possibly bricking my Tivo by doing nothing.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but the Zipper disables the installation of upgrades regardless of reboots happening so I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## rbautch

Correct. Even if you followed the steps in option 1 to enable the upgrade naturally, regular reboots shouldn't have any effect one way or another. Still, if you really want to eliminate the reboots, type "root" at bash to remove the lines in the crontab that cause the reboots.


----------



## 100Tbps

gsr said:


> Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but the Zipper disables the installation of upgrades regardless of reboots happening so I don't think you have anything to worry about.





rbautch said:


> Correct. Even if you followed the steps in option 1 to enable the upgrade naturally, regular reboots shouldn't have any effect one way or another. Still, if you really want to eliminate the reboots, type "root" at bash to remove the lines in the crontab that cause the reboots.


Thanks guys!!


----------



## rbautch

Here is a script that will check your HR10-250 to see if 6.3 slices have arrived. If you have out2osd installed (which comes with the NCID callerID package in the Zipper), it will also flash a message on your tv screen. Run it without arguments to check for 6.3, or to check for a software version other than 6.3, use that software version as an argument. For example:


Code:


sh check4slices.sh

 will check for 6.3, and


Code:


sh check4slices.sh 3.1.5f

 will check for 3.1.5f. For unattended checking, you can append the following line to your crontab:


Code:


*/15 * * * *	/path/to/check4slices.sh

 This will check for the slices every 15 minutes. Thanks to Cheer for coming up with this idea.


----------



## rrr22777

I used Ptvupgrade's instant cake to upgrade my HR10-250 and it disables the automatic upgrades. Will option 2 still work in this case?


----------



## tivoupgrade

rrr22777 said:


> I used Ptvupgrade's instant cake to upgrade my HR10-250 and it disables the automatic upgrades. Will option 2 still work in this case?


InstantCake does not disable upgrades, however if you are not plugging in your phone line that will disable them.

Are you sure you are not talking about PTVnet?


----------



## rrr22777

tivoupgrade said:


> InstantCake does not disable upgrades, however if you are not plugging in your phone line that will disable them.
> 
> Are you sure you are not talking about PTVnet?


Yes sorry I used InstantCake as well as PTVnetHD. Will the upgrade be disabled? Can I use "The Slicer"?


----------



## Lord Vader

> _Originally Posted by gsr_
> 
> Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but the Zipper disables the installation of upgrades regardless of reboots happening so I don't think you have anything to worry about.


So does that mean 6.3 won't even be downloaded period, or will it still sit on one's HR10 waiting to be manually triggered?


----------



## gsr

Lord Vader said:


> So does that mean 6.3 won't even be downloaded period, or will it still sit on one's HR10 waiting to be manually triggered?


It will still get downloaded, but won't install until you let it install.


----------



## cheer

Lord Vader said:


> So does that mean 6.3 won't even be downloaded period, or will it still sit on one's HR10 waiting to be manually triggered?


It'll sit on your HR10 waiting to be manually triggered.


----------



## Lord Vader

Sounds good.


----------



## tall1

rbautch said:


> Here is a link to the Slicer. The description has a link to the dvvrplayground article.


Where did that name come from? hmmm


----------



## tivoupgrade

tall1 said:


> Where did that name come from? hmmm


With all due respect, I've never seen that post before. But arriving at the name was pretty obvious, given the approach of the application...


----------



## charlestwaters

I just got off the phone with a young lady named Ashley at D* customer installation support. Here is what I was told regarding the 6.3 upgrade, and the upgrade to the HR20.

The rollout of the 6.3 software will take place starting 9/12 and ending on 10/04. All you have to do is leave your TiVo plugged into a phone line, and there you go. What she said will happen is this...

*) The "Preferences" menu will have most commands removed and put to the "Settings" menu.

*) Favorites list will be defaulted, and will have every channel checked by default.
*) Channels you receive will also be defaulted, and will have all checked by default.
*) Banner duration displayed will be set to "Normal"
*) Parental Controls will come standard with a $10 spending limit.
*) Dolby Digital playback and record will be defaulted OFF, so you will have to turn them on.

And I know this isn't the thread about the HR20, but while I was on the same phone call, I was told this...

The HR20 is ONLY available through Best Buy retail and .com site (guess it's a good thing I am a BBY affiliate employee, huh!? . They currently do *not* have a nationwide rollout, HOWEVER, if you call (888) 355-7530, and hit option "0" (zero) AFTER you purchase the box from BBY and activate it, they will give you a $200 credit on your account. You will also be upgraded at a $0 install charge to a 5-LNB dish if you do not already have one.

THE ONLY THING.. Is that the new receiver is a "Leased Equipment" receiver, which means that D* owns that equipment no matter where you buy it from. BBY, CCY, D*, etc. So it will require a 2 year contact, and if you leave after that two years is up, they send you a self addressed stamped box to return the recv'r into. And, it is covered for life under the insurance plan, and you would only have to pay $19.95 in order for them to send you a new box if your H20 dies, and you will not have to pay the "Insurance" monthly cost like you do for the HR10 box.

Anywayz, this is the info I was given on the phone approx. 20 minutes ago, and thought I would share it with everyone!

Hope it helps!

--- Goobz!


----------



## Lord Vader

charlestwaters said:


> *) The "Preferences" menu will have most commands removed and put to the "Settings" menu.
> 
> *) Favorites list will be defaulted, and will have every channel checked by default.
> *) Channels you receive will also be defaulted, and will have all checked by default.
> *) Banner duration displayed will be set to "Normal"
> *) Parental Controls will come standard with a $10 spending limit.
> *) Dolby Digital playback and record will be defaulted OFF, so you will have to turn them on.


This has been said several times already. Few are really interested that settings revert to default.


----------



## JoeSchueller

A request for noob advice:

I have a virgin HR10. Before the 6.3 announcement, I was planning on using the Zipper on a new drive and keeping the original as a backup.

Am I better off letting the 6.3 dust settle and wait for a new version of the Zipper, or should I get on my horse quickly, knock out a 6.2 upgrade w/ the Zipper and deal with how to get th 6.3 shortly after?

My thinking right now is to let the upgrade happen on my virgin drive so that my backup is at least a 6.3 drive. However, if it will be an extended period of time before we see simple-to-use hack packages (like Zipper) I may not want to wait.

Advice?


----------



## cheer

We have no idea how long it will take for a Zipper-type application (or even manual hacks). However, in the past these things haven't taken long. I'd let it take the update.


----------



## tall1

tivoupgrade said:


> With all due respect, I've never seen that post before. But arriving at the name was pretty obvious, given the approach of the application...


I agree. Just pulling your chain. Good luck with the new product.


----------



## jasch

I am not sure the slicer will work. I tried it, and I got a couple of errors and didn't want to risk it. Specifically problems with wget not resolving domain names. I am not sure why wget is needed, perhaps to get some information from dvrupgrade. Altough my HR10-250 has network connectivity, it has no internet access (no DNS resolver).

So I am doing the manual call in order to upgrade manually, and then I'll pull the drive.


----------



## rbautch

jasch said:


> I am not sure the slicer will work. I tried it, and I got a couple of errors and didn't want to risk it. Specifically problems with wget not resolving domain names. I am not sure why wget is needed, perhaps to get some information from dvrupgrade. Altough my HR10-250 has network connectivity, it has no internet access (no DNS resolver).
> 
> So I am doing the manual call in order to upgrade manually, and then I'll pull the drive.


I was successful in the tests I did with the slicer. Do you have a valid DNS? Can you wget other stuff?


----------



## jasch

I am a sad camper. I figured there was no logical explanation as to why the slicer needed wget to work, and decided to go ahead. At some point during the install I got an error. I decided to try with installSw.itcl instead, and got a similar error during process.

As a last resort, I plugged my phone line and made a call, waited for importing, and the rebooted. The upgraded didn't happen. I can only assume during the first or second method some kind of 'flag' was raised and it's not letting me do a 'normal' phone-call upgrade (since slicers modifies installSw.itcl, and it makes no backup copy of the original).

BTW, this is the error from installSw.itcl



Code:


symlink /install/dev/log
ERROR: Didn't find any device list files in /install/platform/utils/DeviceList/
    while executing
"exec tivosh /var/utils//buildskeleton /install"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval exec tivosh $prefix/buildskeleton $installdir"
    (file "/var/utils/updateroot" line 147)
child process exited abnormally
    while executing
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout"
    (object "::inst" method "::Installer::installSoftware" body line 46)
    invoked from within
"inst installSoftware $name $Inc::TC_INSTALL_DIR "
    (file "./installSw.itcl" line 182)


----------



## jasch

rbautch said:


> I was successful in the tests I did with the slicer. Do you have a valid DNS? Can you wget other stuff?


I only have

ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.15 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

On my author file.

I guess I am missing the gateway and DNS commands,


----------



## rbautch

On a manual slice upgrade, this line:


Code:


"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout"

 is usually edited to read like this:


Code:


"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages [B]$name[/B] >&@ stdout"

, which leads me to believe your file was never edited. Assuming the slicer uses sed to modify installSw.itcl, I guess it would fail if you didn't have sed. Do you have sed?


----------



## jasch

Code:


The Slicer - Version 1.0
We are about to install 6.3-01-2-357 software on your TiVo

Great! Here we go...

Your root filesystem partition is hda7
Your kernel partition is hda6
Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda4
Your alternate kernel partition is hda3

6.3-01-2-357 software slices are correctly loaded and ready to install.
wget: [url]www.dvrupgrade.com:[/url] Host name lookup failure

Checking your system for required utilities...
find is present
wget is present
tar is present
sed is present
cut is present
All required binaries are present. Proceeding...

Editing installSw.itcl

Installing new software. This will take several minutes...
Path prefix is /var/utils/
Sha1hash passed for updatekernel
Sha1hash passed for checkkernel.tcl
Sha1hash passed for messagelib.tcl
Sha1hash passed for buildskeleton
Sha1hash passed for SwInstall.tcl
Sha1hash passed for builddev

Searching /etc/fstab for current root

Old root is on /dev/hda7, new one goes on /dev/hda4

Creating new filesystem on /dev/hda4

Mounting new root filesystem on /install

Installing module bin
Installing module etc
Installing module lib
Installing module prom
Installing module sbin
Installing module tvbin
Installing module tvlib
Installing module kernel
Building basic filesystem skeleton on /install

(lots of stuff removed)

ERROR: Didn't find any device list files in /install/platform/utils/DeviceList/
    while executing
"exec tivosh /var/utils//buildskeleton /install"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval exec tivosh $prefix/buildskeleton $installdir"
    (file "/var/utils/updateroot" line 147)
    while executing
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages"
    (object "::inst" method "::Installer::installSoftware" body line 46)
    invoked from within
"inst installSoftware $name $Inc::TC_INSTALL_DIR "
    (file "./installSw.itcl" line 182)

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
to run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
existing hacks if you reboot. Exiting now...


----------



## rbautch

Here is my instsallSw.itcl file, which has been edited properly. Try copying it to your tvbin directory, and run it with


Code:


./installSw.itcl 6.3-01-2-357


----------



## jasch

Well, I figured from your last post that I wouldn't hurt to edit my installSw.itcl and add $name.

The upgrade was succesful, and after reboot the unit is preparing for the service update.

Only one thing that was missing on my installSw.itcl file was >&@ stdout

I left it out anyway, and it did a silent install. I did move the kernel file and my author file before rebooting. I'll know in a a couple of minutes it I was lucky... going to hit to shower for now.


----------



## toohip

When you guys get some time can you verify if all of your old hacks are running good in 6.3? 


and the most anticipated question.....Did they include MRV in the software?


Thanks


----------



## jasch

Needless to say, copy the kernel and scripts from 3.1.5 didn't work. I was in a hurry, and forgot since it's 6.x probably needed iptables modified also.


----------



## rbautch

jasch said:


> Needless to say, copy the kernel and scripts from 3.1.5 didn't work. I was in a hurry, and forgot since it's 6.x probably needed iptables modified also.


Does this mean you used a new kernel, not a killhdinitrd'd 3.1.5 kernel?


----------



## jasch

Well I copied the one I had on the active partition. It was already kill'ed


----------



## cheer

Yeah, you're going to need to rename netfilter and/or do the iptables fix.


----------



## tivoupgrade

jasch said:


> I am a sad camper. I figured there was no logical explanation as to why the slicer needed wget to work, and decided to go ahead. At some point during the install I got an error. I decided to try with installSw.itcl instead, and got a similar error during process.
> 
> As a last resort, I plugged my phone line and made a call, waited for importing, and the rebooted. The upgraded didn't happen. I can only assume during the first or second method some kind of 'flag' was raised and it's not letting me do a 'normal' phone-call upgrade (since slicers modifies installSw.itcl, and it makes no backup copy of the original).
> 
> BTW, this is the error from installSw.itcl
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> symlink /install/dev/log
> ERROR: Didn't find any device list files in /install/platform/utils/DeviceList/
> while executing
> "exec tivosh /var/utils//buildskeleton /install"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval exec tivosh $prefix/buildskeleton $installdir"
> (file "/var/utils/updateroot" line 147)
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout"
> (object "::inst" method "::Installer::installSoftware" body line 46)
> invoked from within
> "inst installSoftware $name $Inc::TC_INSTALL_DIR "
> (file "./installSw.itcl" line 182)


We are going to make some updates to The Slicer to attempt to account for these things, as well as include some additional qualifications. I'll send you a link to the new version when its available. I'd recommend noone else purchase The Slicer until we've included these updates, however if you do, we'll send a link to all the "early adopters" when it becomes available.


----------



## jasch

Thank you. I already upgraded, but it would be nice to have an updated version.

I guess wget is needed to check for an updated version or script on your server?


----------



## rrr22777

tivoupgrade said:


> We are going to make some updates to The Slicer to attempt to account for these things, as well as include some additional qualifications. I'll send you a link to the new version when its available. I'd recommend noone else purchase The Slicer until we've included these updates, however if you do, we'll send a link to all the "early adopters" when it becomes available.


Will the slicer maintain the network related hacks like tivowebplus, telnet and ftp?


----------



## tivoupgrade

jasch said:


> Thank you. I already upgraded, but it would be nice to have an updated version.
> 
> I guess wget is needed to check for an updated version or script on your server?


Yes; that's pretty much it.

BTW, still waiting for slices here, when we get them we can do more testing and will let you know. If anyone has them, please PM me and I will happily barter a chit for The Slicer, and an updated InstantCake when it becomes available.


----------



## tivoupgrade

rrr22777 said:


> Will the slicer maintain the network related hacks like tivowebplus, telnet and ftp?


That is the intent of The Slicer; to preserve bash, telnet and ftp access. As for TiVoWebPlus, it will copy it from the active partition to the new one as part of the update process, however it may or may not work (in all likelihood, most of it might work, but some modules may need to be prepared, based upon the changes made in the update).


----------



## jasch

Renaming netfilter won't work, you have to modify iptables.

Hacks seems to work OK (tivowebplus. mfs_ftp, endpadplus)


----------



## jasch

tivoupgrade said:


> BTW, still waiting for slices here, when we get them we can do more testing and will let you know. If anyone has them, please PM me and I will happily barter a chit for The Slicer, and an updated InstantCake when it becomes available.


Well, I already upgraded, but if there's a way to still get the slices from MFS, let me know and I'll share them.


----------



## NYURDRMS

I just tried the slicer and had the same error listed above. I just PMed you.

Chad


----------



## WhyMe

Has anybody that got it, checked for the mrv code yet? Thanks


----------



## cheer

WhyMe said:


> Has anybody that got it, checked for the mrv code yet? Thanks


Not looking good.


----------



## jasch

The HMO code is in there, but it seems that MRV has been ommited.

On one hand I could see the conflicts of having MRV funcional, and trying to move HD content to a SD tivo... perhaps the needed code to handled this kind of conflicts was introduced until v8 (Series 3)


----------



## rbautch

jasch said:


> Renaming netfilter won't work, you have to modify iptables.
> 
> Hacks seems to work OK (tivowebplus. mfs_ftp, endpadplus)


Why not? I thought netfilter and iptables were two ways of accomplishing the same thing.


----------



## cheer

rbautch said:


> Why not? I thought netfilter and iptables were two ways of accomplishing the same thing.


Not necessarily. For example, renaming netfilter doesn't work on 7.x.


----------



## jasch

rbautch said:


> Why not? I thought netfilter and iptables were two ways of accomplishing the same thing.


I think it was possible on 7.1, but from 7.2+ it didn't work anymore.


----------



## rrr22777

rbautch said:


> On a manual slice upgrade, this line:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout"
> 
> is usually edited to read like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages [B]$name[/B] >&@ stdout"
> 
> , which leads me to believe your file was never edited. Assuming the slicer uses sed to modify installSw.itcl, I guess it would fail if you didn't have sed. Do you have sed?


If we have the slices and use this method to do the upgrade will telnet, ftp stop working?


----------



## 483

Sorry not terribly familiar with vi editor.

I have access to the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file and when I try to edit it with vi it tells me I am in read only mode. How do I get out of that to make the change.

Thanks


----------



## steve90071

mount -o remount,rw /


----------



## 483

steve90071 said:


> mount -o remount,rw /


Thank you. That takes it out of read only mode but I still can not edit it.

Is there anymore to it than vi filename

Thanks


----------



## tnedator

I was under the impression that it would come down via sattelite and eveyrone would get it at once, and then be activated via phone. How come some have it and some don't if that is the delivery method?


----------



## Lee L

Because they don't all get teh code to activate it at the same time and sometimes they might not even all download the SW at the same time.


----------



## cheer

rrr22777 said:


> If we have the slices and use this method to do the upgrade will telnet, ftp stop working?


If you don't do anything else, yes. You have to essentially re-hack. You can do this before rebooting, but it's a manual process.


----------



## cheer

********* said:


> Thank you. That takes it out of read only mode but I still can not edit it.


What do you mean by this? What happens when you try?


----------



## steve90071

gatorbate: Google for "vi linux editor commands". That should get you instructions for the commands that you use to edit a file using vi. Then, as long as the file you wish to edit is in your path, entering "vi filename" (no quotes) after the bash prompt will open the file in vi where, using the aforementioned commands, you can edit it and save your changes to the file and exit vi.


----------



## bigray327

Re-hacking is easy, but I hope PTVUpgrades gets their revised Slicer out quickly because I'm wicked busy and just want it to be done. If the weekend comes around and I have a spare 15 minutes, they'll be out my $20, though.


----------



## 483

cheer said:


> What do you mean by this? What happens when you try?


I did not know to hit "esc" dd to delete the line. 

I do now.

Thanks


----------



## tall1

jasch said:


> The HMO code is in there, but it seems that MRV has been ommited.
> 
> On one hand I could see the conflicts of having MRV funcional, and trying to move HD content to a SD tivo... perhaps the needed code to handled this kind of conflicts was introduced until v8 (Series 3)


Will HMO provide tivoserver capabilty?

EDIT: Ok, after reading more carefully, MRV is part of HMO. I was confused and thought they were separate. Well this pretty much kills it for me. Anyone wanna trade 3 slightly used, slightly hacked HR10s for a S3?


----------



## W2DHS

Anyone know where to get an S2 version of _sed?_ That seems to be all I am missing at this point.


----------



## charlestwaters

Here's what I have a ? about...

when running the Checkslices, how to I fix this...

out2osd binary could not be found
providing local output only...
Sorry, 6.3 slices have not yet arrived


----------



## Lord Vader

tivoupgrade said:


> We are going to make some updates to The Slicer to attempt to account for these things, as well as include some additional qualifications. I'll send you a link to the new version when its available. I'd recommend noone else purchase The Slicer until we've included these updates, however if you do, we'll send a link to all the "early adopters" when it becomes available.


I purchased The Slicer last week. Am I able to get a free upgrade when your newer version comes out? If so, let me know if there's anything I need to do to get this revised edition.


----------



## rbautch

charlestwaters said:


> Here's what I have a ? about...
> 
> when running the Checkslices, how to I fix this...
> 
> out2osd binary could not be found
> providing local output only...
> Sorry, 6.3 slices have not yet arrived


out2osd gets installed with CallerID druing the normal run of tweak.sh. You must have selected "no" to callerID. You can either install out2osd manually, or run tweak.sh again and answer yes to the callerID install.


----------



## cheer

W2DHS said:


> Anyone know where to get an S2 version of _sed?_ That seems to be all I am missing at this point.


Busybox (a.k.a. tivotools.tar, a.k.a. AlphaWolf's All-In-One utilities) includes sed.


----------



## aaronwt

I just purchased slicer and then found this thread. It updated to 6.3 and now is rebooting. I'll find out in a few minutes if everythings ok and then I'll use it on my other two HR10-250s. Since it installed it without any errors I assume they already have the newer version.


----------



## aaronwt

hmm. It went back to the powering up screen for a second time.


----------



## rrr22777

aaronwt said:


> I just purchased slicer and then found this thread. It updated to 6.3 and now is rebooting. I'll find out in a few minutes if everythings ok and then I'll use it on my other two HR10-250s. Since it installed it without any errors I assume they already have the newer version.


Thats the news I have been waiting for... pls update us if the reboot goes ok and the telnet, ftp is working.


----------



## Lord Vader

When did you purchase The Slicer? I ask because they literally just released an updated version that will work without errors for this upgrade.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Lord Vader said:


> When did you purchase The Slicer? I ask because they literally just released an updated version that will work without errors for this upgrade.


Literally just updated, with one correction: "supposed" to work without errors for this upgrade.

Anxiously awaiting your feedback and we'll try to fix any other problems.


----------



## aaronwt

Lord Vader said:


> When did you purchase The Slicer? I ask because they literally just released an updated version that will work without errors for this upgrade.


At 5:10pm but then I got another email at 5:29pm with another download link. I found the thread after I installed it. At least I didn't put it on my main tivos. It's in an endless powering up loop now.


----------



## aaronwt

Well I'm going to try it again on a second one and see if that works. I'll have to use instant cake and PTVnet on the first one and wait for the file to download again.


----------



## W2DHS

cheer said:


> Busybox (a.k.a. tivotools.tar, a.k.a. AlphaWolf's All-In-One utilities) includes sed.


yeah - I have that, somehow 'Slicer' won't use it even though it's in my path.

sigh.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## rbautch

W2DHS said:


> yeah - I have that, somehow 'Slicer' won't use it even though it's in my path.
> 
> sigh.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Do you get an error? How do you know it's not using it?


----------



## Lord Vader

aaronwt said:


> Well I'm going to try it again on a second one and see if that works. I'll have to use instant cake and PTVnet on the first one and wait for the file to download again.


Let us know what the second downloaded file does. Hopefully your endless reboot loop isn't because of the updated Slicer.


----------



## charlestwaters

rbautch said:


> out2osd gets installed with CallerID druing the normal run of tweak.sh. You must have selected "no" to callerID. You can either install out2osd manually, or run tweak.sh again and answer yes to the callerID install.


I installed the callerID funtionallity with the tweak.sh. In fact, I have CallerID active on both my HR10-250's! I will install it again.


----------



## Lord Vader

tivoupgrade said:


> Literally just updated, with one correction: "supposed" to work without errors for this upgrade.
> 
> Anxiously awaiting your feedback and we'll try to fix any other problems.


Cool. I'm away from my HR10-250 right now, so others who use this will have to comment first.

BTW, I'm assuming that Instantcake for 6.3 on the HR10-250s will be available. Would this be correct? This would be a plus for those who obviously wish to use 6.3 in its entirety on virgin images, for example.


----------



## tivoupgrade

note: If you used an earlier version of The Slicer and got errors, you may have a problem with the new version being able to deal with installSw.itcl. If that ends up being the case, try ftp'ing this to your unit and then run the slicer again.

thx to rbautch for posting this earlier...


----------



## aaronwt

Well the second box is going better. At least now it's at a screen that says preparing the service update. I wish I would have found this thread a little earlier. At least Instant cake and PTVupgrade makes it easy.


----------



## Howie

tivoupgrade said:


> Literally just updated, with one correction: "supposed" to work without errors for this upgrade.
> 
> Anxiously awaiting your feedback and we'll try to fix any other problems.


If someone had recently bought an already hacked hard drive from you guys (app. within the last month), would that someone be able to download the slicer as a freebee?


----------



## rbautch

aaronwt said:


> Well I'm going to try it again on a second one and see if that works. I'll have to use instant cake and PTVnet on the first one and wait for the file to download again.


A rebooting tivo sounds like your kernel didn't get properly copied to the new partition. When I run it, I get a "kernel copied successfully!" right after the new software installation. Look for that same message when you run it again.


----------



## Lord Vader

tivoupgrade said:


> note: If you used an earlier version of The Slicer and got errors, you may have a problem with the new version being able to deal with installSw.itcl. If that ends up being the case, try ftp'ing this to your unit and then run the slicer again.
> 
> thx to rbautch for posting this earlier...


I hadn't used the older version yet, but with the newer version just released this afternoon, will this Installsw file need to be ftp'd?


----------



## charlestwaters

charlestwaters said:


> I installed the callerID funtionallity with the tweak.sh. In fact, I have CallerID active on both my HR10-250's! I will install it again.





rbautch said:


> out2osd gets installed with CallerID druing the normal run of tweak.sh. You must have selected "no" to callerID. You can either install out2osd manually, or run tweak.sh again and answer yes to the callerID install.


I just reinstalled the Tweak.sh onto my bedroom HR10, and answered yes to all the questions this time. Didn't answer one as no, and still end up having the same thing once I run the check4slices.sh program. "Out2osd Binary not found".


----------



## aaronwt

Well the second unit did install 6.3 but now it looks like it's not running TiVoWeb since I can't access the box or telnet in. I'll try rebooting it again to see what that does.


----------



## rbautch

W2DHS said:


> yeah - I have that, somehow 'Slicer' won't use it even though it's in my path.
> 
> sigh.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


Here is a sed binary. Stick it somewhere in your PATH.


----------



## rbautch

charlestwaters said:


> I just reinstalled the Tweak.sh onto my bedroom HR10, and answered yes to all the questions this time. Didn't answer one as no, and still end up having the same thing once I run the check4slices.sh program. "Out2osd Binary not found".


See if you can find it with


Code:


find / -name out2osd


----------



## rbautch

aaronwt said:


> Well the second unit did install 6.3 but now it looks like it's not running TiVoWeb since I can't access the box or telnet in. I'll try rebooting it again to see what that does.


With 3.1.5, network parameters were set in the author file. Did your author file get copied over to the new partition? Do you get a link light?


----------



## aaronwt

I don't have a link light!


----------



## W2DHS

rbautch said:


> Here is a sed binary. Stick it somewhere in your PATH.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## rbautch

aaronwt said:


> I don't have a link light!


Two possibilities. One is that your author file didn't get copied over, and the other is that 6.3 does not have the drivers to support your adapter. You can check both of these by mounting your drive in a PC and poking around.


----------



## rbautch

As Jamie noted on DDB, 6.3 lacks a particular driver that will cause dhcp to break if you continue to use the 3.1.5 kernel. So if you're doing a slice upgrade, make sure you have a static IP address configured in your author file. It should look something like this: 


Code:


ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.102 netmask 255.255.255.0
route add default gw 192.168.1.1

Then set your network parameters in MFS once you're up and running with 6.3.


----------



## rrr22777

rbautch said:


> As Jamie noted on DDB, 6.3 lacks a particular driver that will cause dhcp to break if you continue to use the 3.1.5 kernel. So if you're doing a slice upgrade, make sure you have a static IP address configured in your author file. It should look something like this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.102 netmask 255.255.255.0
> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
> 
> Then set your network parameters in MFS once you're up and running with 6.3.


Just to clarify... so I would use the Slicer, make sure I am using static IP and then reboot. After the reboot telnet in and use your network-en.tcl (rbautch_files.tgz) script right?


----------



## klaroby

I received the following error when running slicer: 

Copying your hacked kernel to the new boot partition...
dd: /dev/hda3: No space left on device
4097+0 records in
4096+0 records out
Kernel copy failed! Before you reboot, manually copy your
hacked kernel to the new boot partition.


What command do I use to copy the hacked kernel to the new partition?


----------



## aaronwt

Well alot of good that does me now. I used slicer to avoid opening up my boxes with dual drives. Now I'm going to have to open them anyway. I guess that was a big waste of $20!


----------



## jasch

In all fairness to Russ, you didn't pay him the $20. The Slicer was just one suggestion to possible avoid having to open the unit and pull the drive. And we are in 'uncharted' territory here, since were are the first ones trying this update method on a HR10-250. While it might work flawlesly on other models (from 7.1 to 7.2, from 7.2 to 7.3, etc) there has not been an upgrade to the HR10 in years.


----------



## aaronwt

It's just a little frustrating. I need to find out what I need to do activate the ethernet ports, or wait for a PTVnet disc for 6.3.


----------



## jasch

Without pulling the drive it will be a little difficult...


----------



## tivoupgrade

rrr22777 said:


> Just to clarify... so I would use the Slicer, make sure I am using static IP and then reboot. After the reboot telnet in and use your network-en.tcl (rbautch_files.tgz) script right?


I'd also recommend using a serial cable, in case you lose network connectivity altogether.

I'll look into providing the necessary DHCP modules in an update (af_packet.o is a key one) to see if we can keep DHCP-enabled systems intact.


----------



## wasdvd

I just used the ( I think) most recent Slicer to try to update my hacked 3.1.5f.

There were no errors in running Slicer, and most if not all of the hack directories were copied, none with errors. The kernel was copied with no error.. I already had all the utilities installed (find, sed etc).

HOWEVER, I am now in a reboot loop: Powering up---> DirectTV almost there for about a minute, then complete reboot.

Any suggestions?


----------



## klaroby

Can anyone help?
I received the following error when running slicer: 

Copying your hacked kernel to the new boot partition...
dd: /dev/hda3: No space left on device
4097+0 records in
4096+0 records out
Kernel copy failed! Before you reboot, manually copy your
hacked kernel to the new boot partition.


What command do I use to copy the hacked kernel to the new partition?


----------



## tivoupgrade

ok - still looks like there are a few problems here and there. here's what i'd recommend - if you are experimenting with the slicer in this context, don't reboot your units unless you are absolutely sure of the implications - and at a minimum, make sure you have a serial cable so you can provide some output and still get to your unit.

as a previous poster indicated, we are in uncharted territory here. i am scrambling to get my hands on the slices myself so i can fully replicate what you guys are going through in the 6.3 transition - but right now, its the blind the blind.

i appreciate that folks are being patient and willing to try things out here - i don't want to misrepresent anything and create a situation where folks are unwittingly turning their units into boat anchors, so please, tread lightly.

in the meantime, we'll try to get things smoothed out, provide updates to those who have already purchased the product, and once we have a clear "best practices statement" we'll post it hear.

russ - thx for helping to champion this - i've been using the tool internally to 'switch' between 6.2 versions on a development box, but have not used it in a major software upgrade scenario yet, so this is an interesting set of tests...


----------



## Tivogre

I too got the message about unable to copy the kernel.

I have not re-booted.

If there is a command to manually copy the kernel, I'm willing to try it out.

Anything I should do at this point to keep my box "safe" from a reboot until the bug is worked out?

Why wouldn't the hacked boxes that take the update "naturally" have issues? I doubt the "natural" process does a kernelcopy.


----------



## aaronwt

wasdvd said:


> I just used the ( I think) most recent Slicer to try to update my hacked 3.1.5f.
> 
> There were no errors in running Slicer, and most if not all of the hack directories were copied, none with errors. The kernel was copied with no error.. I already had all the utilities installed (find, sed etc).
> 
> HOWEVER, I am now in a reboot loop: Powering up---> DirectTV almost there for about a minute, then complete reboot.
> 
> Any suggestions?


This happened with my first box with the old version of slicer. An endless reboot loop like yours. I used the new version in my other two boxes and it did load 6.3 but the ethernet adapter isn't powered now. For my first box I ran instant cake and PTVnet again on it and I'll have to wait for it to download 6.3 again tonight.


----------



## cheer

Tivogre said:


> Why wouldn't the hacked boxes that take the update "naturally" have issues? I doubt the "natural" process does a kernelcopy.


Because the natural upgrade process doesn't install a compromised kernel to allow for hacking.


----------



## rbautch

klaroby said:


> Can anyone help?
> I received the following error when running slicer:
> 
> Copying your hacked kernel to the new boot partition...
> dd: /dev/hda3: No space left on device
> 4097+0 records in
> 4096+0 records out
> Kernel copy failed! Before you reboot, manually copy your
> hacked kernel to the new boot partition.
> 
> What command do I use to copy the hacked kernel to the new partition?


use EITHER this:


Code:


dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6

 or this:


Code:


dd if=/dev/hda6 of=/dev/hda3

 to copy your running kernel to the new partion. The first value (3 or 6) is your current kernel partition, and the second value (3 or 6) is the new kernel partition.


----------



## cheer

aaronwt said:


> Well alot of good that does me now. I used slicer to avoid opening up my boxes with dual drives. Now I'm going to have to open them anyway. I guess that was a big waste of $20!


Just a tip...if you're not willing to take some real risk and/or do some troubleshooting on your own, then perhaps the first day a new release comes out is not the day to try and upgrade. Otherwise, things like this happen.


----------



## Tivogre

OK. I tried this:

dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6

and got this:

dd: /dev/hda6: No space left on device

Very similar to the symptom in the slicer itself.


----------



## gsr

Going back to the first post in this thread which presented options of letting the HD Tivo take the upgrade (Option 1) or using the Slicer (Option 2), is this a decision that has to be made before the slices are present on the Tivo or can we opt for Option 1 at any time (including after the slices have been downloaded onto the Tivo)?

I suspect the issues with the Slicer will be resolved soon enough and those of us who decide to wait a bit won't have much to worry about, but if the Zipper is updated to handle 6.3 before the Slicer is fixed (for example), it would be nice to be able to make a decision at that point to go with Option 1.

I also get the feeling that going with Option 1 might leave us with a cleaner slate to start with if the hacks for 6.3 differ more than a small amount.


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> OK. I tried this:
> 
> dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6
> 
> and got this:
> 
> dd: /dev/hda6: No space left on device
> 
> Very similar to the symptom in the slicer itself.


Try 2 things. First specify the block size, like this:


Code:


dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6 bs=1024

If that doesn't work, try to zero out the target partition with this:


Code:


dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdc6

Then try to copy the kernel again.


----------



## klaroby

Tivogre said:


> OK. I tried this:
> 
> dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6
> 
> and got this:
> 
> dd: /dev/hda6: No space left on device
> 
> Very similar to the symptom in the slicer itself.


I also got the same result "no space left on device"


----------



## rbautch

gsr said:


> Going back to the first post in this thread which presented options of letting the HD Tivo take the upgrade (Option 1) or using the Slicer (Option 2), is this a decision that has to be made before the slices are present on the Tivo or can we opt for Option 1 at any time (including after the slices have been downloaded onto the Tivo)?
> 
> I suspect the issues with the Slicer will be resolved soon enough and those of us who decide to wait a bit won't have much to worry about, but if the Zipper is updated to handle 6.3 before the Slicer is fixed (for example), it would be nice to be able to make a decision at that point to go with Option 1.
> 
> I also get the feeling that going with Option 1 might leave us with a cleaner slate to start with if the hacks for 6.3 differ more than a small amount.


I like the slice method because theoretically, you won't have to pull the drive. I'm going to hold off quite awhile on releasing a Zipper for 6.3 until things have settled down, and we know more about which hacks work and which don't. If you're not the adventurous type, you might choose option 1 and just live with an unhacked tivo for a few months.


----------



## Tivogre

dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6 bs=1024

Had the same result.

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdc6

ALSO had the same result: 

dd: /dev/hda6: No space left on device

Is this some type of permission problem for the copy?


----------



## mchahn

Has anyone had success with slicer and 6.3 yet? If so, what procedure did you use.

I've got my 6.3 file sitting there and I'm itching to try it out.


----------



## Tivogre

If I can't get around the kernel copy issue, is there a way to "un-slicer" the unit... or have I passed the point of no return?


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> If I can't get around the kernel copy issue, is there a way to "un-slicer" the unit... or have I passed the point of no return?


Your tivo will still run 6.3 if it reboots, it just wont be hacked.


----------



## Tivogre

Hmmmm.... someone earlier complained about a "reboot loop".

It wouldn't be the end of the world to just be un hacked.

I'd still like to (help) figure out the copy problem.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> Your tivo will still run 6.3 if it reboots, it just wont be hacked.


What about those who ran the earlier version of The Slicer but added the Installsw file? Were they ultimately successful, and were their hacks still present?


----------



## rrr22777

Here is my log file... it is rebooting right now.

bash-2.02# ./slicer 6.3-01-2-357

The Slicer - Version 1.1
We are about to install 6.3-01-2-357 software on your TiVo
Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:

Great! Here we go...

Your root filesystem partition is hda7
Your kernel partition is hda6
Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda4
Your alternate kernel partition is hda3

6.3-01-2-357 software slices are correctly loaded and ready to install.
Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:

Checking your system for required utilities...
find is present
wget is present
tar is present
sed is present
cut is present
All required binaries are present. Proceeding...

Editing installSw.itcl

Installing new software. This will take several minutes...

installSw.itcl ran successfully, and set up your new partitions.
Please note the following:
Your new root filesystem partition is 4
Your new kernel partition is 3

Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:Copying your hacked kernel to the new boot partition...
4096+0 records in
4096+0 records out
kernel copied successfully!

Mounting your new root filesystem /dev/hda4 now...
New filesystem mounted successfully!

Disabling netfilter...
Creating dummy iptables...

Copying your existing hacks to the new root partition...
Copying author file...
Copying Tivowebplus from /ptvupgrade/tivowebplus
Copying your ptvupgrade directory
Copying the contents of /var/hack
Copying your init directory from /init
Copying /var/spool
Copying /test.conf
Copying all files in root non-recursively

6.3-01-2-357 installation is complete!!

IMPORTANT!! Please review the above list of hacks that were
copied to your new root partition. If you have any hacks that
were not copied, enter <cntrl-c> to exit and copy them manually
to the corresponding location in the /install directory. Otherwise
hit <enter> to reboot your TiVo and start using your new software.


----------



## rbautch

Tivogre said:


> Hmmmm.... someone earlier complained about a "reboot loop".
> 
> It wouldn't be the end of the world to just be un hacked.
> 
> I'd still like to (help) figure out the copy problem.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


 I'll do some digging.


----------



## rrr22777

How long does the "Preparing the service update" take?

Edit: to add answer  about 15 minutes


----------



## aaronwt

around 10 to 15 minutes


----------



## Tivogre

OK. Here's what I tried...

cd /dev
cp hda6 hda6.old
dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6

I got:

8192+0 reords in
8192+0 records out

Since there was no apparent error, and I now have BOTH an hda6 and an hda6.old, should I presume that the new hda is VALID?


----------



## klaroby

Tivogre said:


> OK. Here's what I tried...
> 
> cd /dev
> cp hda6 hda6.old
> dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6
> 
> I got:
> 
> 8192+0 reords in
> 8192+0 records out
> 
> Since there was no apparent error, and I now have BOTH an hda6 and an hda6.old, should I presume that the new hda is VALID?


Looks like the number of records is wrong.


----------



## rrr22777

OK no problems with the Slicer except networking. Complete process takes about 30 minutes.


----------



## wasdvd

The number of records I got was 8192 also. How would I know if this was the right/wrong number of records?

My result is reboot loop, though.


----------



## rrr22777

wasdvd said:


> The number of records I got was 8192 also. How would I know if this was the right/wrong number of records?
> 
> My result is reboot loop, though.


Mine was 4096


----------



## jjn

cheer said:


> Just a tip...if you're not willing to take some real risk and/or do some troubleshooting on your own, then perhaps the first day a new release comes out is not the day to try and upgrade. Otherwise, things like this happen.


But that what makes it fun


----------



## cheer

wasdvd said:


> The number of records I got was 8192 also. How would I know if this was the right/wrong number of records?
> 
> My result is reboot loop, though.


Uh, I don't think you can just rename a partition devicename like that. It's not like it was just a file or something.


----------



## cheer

jjn said:


> But that what makes it fun


For you and I perhaps. Not so for the guy complaining about wasting $20 on the slicer.


----------



## cheer

Sigh. My serial cable is bad. I can see what the Tivo outputs, but I can't type, and shorting rx/tx on the cable doesn't let me see what I type, so...since my networking doesn't work, I'm gonna have to pull the drive. Stupid thing...I've never had to actually use serial bash before. 

Too late for drive-pulling, so the fun continues tomorrow.

By the way, anyone else having trouble doing a DNS resolve for ddb?


----------



## jjn

cheer said:


> For you and I perhaps. Not so for the guy complaining about wasting $20 on the slicer.


True, but hopefully they wil make it right.
I'm still waiting for my upgrade for my 2 HR10-250.
Area code 95006


----------



## TriscuiT

cheer said:


> By the way, anyone else having trouble doing a DNS resolve for ddb?


Affirmative.

Edit: doggone spelling. Couldn't spell a single word correctly.


----------



## tivoupgrade

OK, for those of you who are attempting to use The Slicer on drives that were modded using PTVnet, who has a serial port?

I'm curious what is happening with the DHCP stuff.

There should be a file in /init (011_usb.init) that gets copied over to the new active partition and these are its contents:



Code:


#!/bin/bash

export DVR_DIR="/ptvupgrade/modules/usb20/2.4.20/current"

if ! [ -f /init/ptv_flags/USB2_ACTIVE ]; then
	/ptvupgrade/bin/rootwrite
	cd /lib/modules
	rm -rf usbcore.o usb-ohci.o ehci-hcd.o usbnet.o ax8817x.o 
	cp -f $DVR_DIR/* .
	touch /init/ptv_flags/USB2_ACTIVE
	rootread
fi
	
/sbin/insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o log2_irq_thresh=4
/sbin/insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
/sbin/insmod /lib/modules/usbnet.o
/sbin/insmod /lib/modules/af_packet.o

If you've rebooted into 6.3 and now have a serial console, but no networking under DHCP, you might want to manually try loading each of the modules. If for some reason, they weren't automatically shoved into your /lib/modules directory (they should have been, as that is based upon the USB2_ACTIVE flag in /init/ptv_flags), you can always drag them out of the /ptvupgrade/modules/usb20/2.4.20/current folder.

Also, your rc.sysinit.author file, combined with the dhcp helper apps that live in /ptvupgrade/etc should also be intact...

Again, as I don't have a 6.3 system to try this out on, you'll have to forge ahead without me until I get my update...


----------



## rrr22777

tivoupgrade said:


> OK, for those of you who are attempting to use The Slicer on drives that were modded using PTVnet, who has a serial port?
> 
> I'm curious what is happening with the DHCP stuff.
> ...


I was using static IP and still the networking does not work. Rest of the upgrade went fine. The light on the adapter is not on. It is a wired Linksys adapter (200M)

Dont have the serial cable.. just ordered should be here monday.


----------



## cheer

rrr22777 said:


> The light on the adapter is not on. It is a wired Linksys adapter (200M)


V1 or V2? I have a V1 and the light is definitely on and it even pings VERY briefly. I expect yours is a V2, which probably isn't supported by the stock drivers.


----------



## cheer

tivoupgrade said:


> I'm curious what is happening with the DHCP stuff.


Hey Lou, Jamie mentioned over at you-know-where that 6.3 seems to be similar to 7.x, in that DHCP is broken with the 3.1.5 kernel, and he speculated that the 7.2.2 kernel would probably sort that out (as it does for standalones running 7.x).

You probably know this already, but just in case I figured I'd mention it.


----------



## TriscuiT

cheer said:


> Sigh. My serial cable is bad. I can see what the Tivo outputs, but I can't type, and shorting rx/tx on the cable doesn't let me see what I type, so...since my networking doesn't work, I'm gonna have to pull the drive. Stupid thing...I've never had to actually use serial bash before.


If you've never used the serial bash before then perhaps it isn't set up correctly. You say that you can see what the TiVo is sending but that you cannot see what you are typing. This is off the top of my head, so it may not be quite right, but try typing:


Code:


ttyS0 sane

This is assuming that serial bash is on ttyS0. "sane" will make sure that it is set to echo. Just a suggestion. No guarantees


----------



## tivoupgrade

cheer said:


> Hey Lou, Jamie mentioned over at you-know-where that 6.3 seems to be similar to 7.x, in that DHCP is broken with the 3.1.5 kernel, and he speculated that the 7.2.2 kernel would probably sort that out (as it does for standalones running 7.x).
> 
> You probably know this already, but just in case I figured I'd mention it.


Yeah, as of about 2 minutes before I read this post, I knew it. so much for staying ahead of the pack!

Well I'm hoping I can catch the slices tonight and get on things a bit more tomorrow.

I'm glad at least The Slicer seems to be preserving bash at the serial port for now. We'll try to make some progress in the next few days and post an update that should make things easier for folks with 6.3/DHCP as soon as possible.


----------



## rrr22777

cheer said:


> V1 or V2? I have a V1 and the light is definitely on and it even pings VERY briefly. I expect yours is a V2, which probably isn't supported by the stock drivers.


I have a V1. Even tried rebooting but no light or ping response.


----------



## aaronwt

cheer said:


> For you and I perhaps. Not so for the guy complaining about wasting $20 on the slicer.


I was a little frustrated. I'm sure I'll still get a new PTVnet disc when they are available for version 6.3
For now I just won't have network access. I was hoping HMO would be included but apparently it's not. But at least the 6.3 is working fine on two boxes and the third should download it tonight since I had to reimage the drive.
this is just getting very close to the start of the new season and I don't like to mess with the TiVos during the normal viewing season in case I have some problems.


----------



## cheer

TriscuiT said:


> If you've never used the serial bash before then perhaps it isn't set up correctly. You say that you can see what the TiVo is sending but that you cannot see what you are typing. This is off the top of my head, so it may not be quite right, but try typing:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ttyS0 sane
> 
> This is assuming that serial bash is on ttyS0. "sane" will make sure that it is set to echo. Just a suggestion. No guarantees


Thanks -- no, didn't work. And I see the bash prompt come up during the boot process as it hits my .author file, but even doing an ls -l <enter> produces nothing. Alas.


----------



## Runch Machine

If one uses the slicer to retain the hacks, does the caller ID NCID software still work or are the only hacks that are retained involve bash and system access?


----------



## rbautch

I'm guessing most hacks, including NCID, will still work after the slicer copies them to your new partition.


----------



## jasch

cheer said:


> Thanks -- no, didn't work. And I see the bash prompt come up during the boot process as it hits my .author file, but even doing an ls -l <enter> produces nothing. Alas.


Well, ls is not part of any default tivo instalation. Unless you copied busybox or something to your new partition, you will have no ls support.

I actually forgot this too, so I had to mount my old partition on the /mnt and copied busybox from there.


----------



## klaroby

I also had 8192 records. I finally gave up and used a ptv upgrade disk to copy a new kernel to the boot partition. I rebooted and the update works fine. Like everyone else though, I lost telnet and ftp so I am not sure whether I lost my hacks or not. 30 second skip does not work. Does that mean that I lost my hacks?


----------



## petejones1

cheer said:


> Just a tip...if you're not willing to take some real risk and/or do some troubleshooting on your own, then perhaps the first day a new release comes out is not the day to try and upgrade. Otherwise, things like this happen.


 Here, here, Heer! Most of the noobs (like in poker, if you don't know who it is, it is you) should let these knowledgable folks work it out and quit wasting their time. Rbautch and Lou have forgotten more than these noobs will ever know!


----------



## tivoupgrade

petejones1 said:


> Here, here, Heer! Most of the noobs (like in poker, if you don't know who it is, it is you) should let these knowledgable folks work it out and quit wasting their time. Rbautch and Lou have forgotten more than these noobs will ever know!


Having just turned 40, I think I may have just forgotten what I had for lunch yesterday, too.

We'll get there and we'll keep the early adopters happy. I hope!

Lou


----------



## sschwart

Well, I did my slice manually, and tried to be clever by copying in hacks and my rc.sysinit.author... Guess I'm not that clever. 6.3 is working perfectly, but my hacks are all gone.

I'll just have to wait for the 6.3 hacks to be readied...But 6.3 is nice


----------



## jjn

40....
Now thats OLD  
Hope my 2 HR10-250 get the upgrade tonight


----------



## cheer

jasch said:


> Well, ls is not part of any default tivo instalation. Unless you copied busybox or something to your new partition, you will have no ls support.
> 
> I actually forgot this too, so I had to mount my old partition on the /mnt and copied busybox from there.


No, I was prepared for that. Installed busybox before rebooting. Just not prepared for the cable thing. (And anyway, if busybox was absent, I'd at least expect the error message...)


----------



## cheer

jjn said:


> 40....
> Now thats OLD
> Hope my 2 HR20-250 get the upgrade tonight


As someone who turns 4*1* in five days, I sincerely hope your HR10-250s (I presume you didn't mean HR20) do NOT get the update until the very last day.


----------



## Lord Vader

Gosh, what is it with all of us 40-year-olds all of a sudden?


----------



## cheer

Lord Vader said:


> Gosh, what is it with all of us 40-year-olds all of a sudden?


Ssssshhh!

Our glorious leader says the time isn't quite right. You'll get a memo (as will all 40 year olds) through the standard channels.


----------



## Lord Vader

Egads! *HE'S * 40 years old?!?

(Bastard looks good for his age!)


----------



## cheer

Lord Vader said:


> Egads! *HE'S * 40 years old?!?
> 
> (Bastard looks good for his age!)


He wasn't made our leader because he's a scientific genius, you know.


----------



## Tivogre

Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllll..... 

Some good news, and some bad news... 

I went ahead and deleted the hda6 file I created, and renamed the .old file back. 

I proceeded to reboot and... 

SUCCESSFULLY booted into 6.3. 

I did get my "fakecall successful" during the boot process. 

HOWEVER, my local OTA channels were not populated. No big deal... I just re-scanned. 

My local guide data is blank (scheduled programming). No big deal (I assume) it will re-load. 

I have no network connectivity or caller ID. 

Verified version 6.3 in system information. 

BAD THINGS... 

My account status says "Account closed... call DIRECTV" 

My DVR Service says "inactive". 

I can't initiate any recordings. 

Trying to press record in live TV gives me a pop-up that I need to activate DVR service. 

I also can't go into any of the "Pick Program to record" options. There's a black banner message at the bottom of the screen that says "acquiring satellite info, pick programs to record will be available in about 30 minutes".... but it's been an hour already. 

I hope nothing is screwed up TOO badly. 

I can always re-image and zipper if need be.


----------



## rbautch

klaroby said:


> I also had 8192 records. I finally gave up and used a ptv upgrade disk to copy a new kernel to the boot partition. I rebooted and the update works fine. Like everyone else though, I lost telnet and ftp so I am not sure whether I lost my hacks or not. 30 second skip does not work. Does that mean that I lost my hacks?


Losing 30-sec skip is expected because you have a new tivoapp now (can't reuse your old patched tivoapp). Since the slicer halted before it had a chance to copy your files over to the new partition, your hacks are probably still sitting on the other partition. If you pull the drive you can mount both partitions and copy them over, especially your author file. If you try this, you might also delete any insmod commands from your author file or elsewhere to see if that brings back network access.


----------



## rrr22777

klaroby said:


> I also had 8192 records. I finally gave up and used a ptv upgrade disk to copy a new kernel to the boot partition. I rebooted and the update works fine. Like everyone else though, I lost telnet and ftp so I am not sure whether I lost my hacks or not. 30 second skip does not work. Does that mean that I lost my hacks?


I had a Instantcake and PTVNet unit on which I used Slicer. 30 second skip works fine after I did the remote codes.


----------



## jjn

cheer said:


> As someone who turns 4*1* in five days, I sincerely hope your HR10-250s (I presume you didn't mean HR20) do NOT get the update until the very last day.


My Bad  
Must have had a Senior Moment. 

2= HR10-250 waiting to be upgraded...


----------



## A.C.

I just tried to do a manual upgrade per the instructions in the howto that's over in the yahoo forum. I starts off good, but then hangs with the following message:

Initializing First Activation Date

I have to break out, and then reboot for things to get back to normal. The upgrade doesn't take. Anyone have an idea why it's doing this?


----------



## pdawg17

rbautch said:


> Well, it's official. Those of us with HR10-250's running painfully slow 3.1 software will finally get the upgrade to 6.3. The new release is being discussed here (thanks, Earl!). If you have a hacked HR10-250, and want to keep it hacked, here are a few options for you.
> 
> *Option 1.* Take the upgrade, let it overwrite your hacks, and then re-hack it at a later time. There's two things you need to do in preparation for the upgrade. The first is to edit your author file to remove the following lines:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> Then type the following command at the bash prompt to modify your bootpage to allow the upgrade:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200" /dev/hda
> 
> where X is your root filesystem partition (either 4 or 7). Make sure you get this right or your Tivo wont boot. After you get the upgrade, pull the drive and hack it.
> 
> *Option 2.* I prefer this option because you dont have to pull the drive out of your Tivo, you don't need a phone line connected, and it's possible you'll get the upgrade sooner than you would otherwise. It involves doing a slice upgrade that installs the new software without disturbing your hacks. Previously this method was a little tedious, but a new PTVupgrade product called The Slicer should do the job easily. I say should because I have not yet tried it on my HR10-250. I did try it on my dads standalone, and it worked very well. Just FTP it to your Tivo and run itthat simple. Theres an article on it over on the other forum (the playground, not DDB).
> 
> To monitor your system for the arrival of 6.3 slices, see here.
> 
> Please post your experiences with upgrading your hacked HR10-250 here.


Do you also need to remove fakecall? When I try to force a call it says "failed while negotiating"...


----------



## W2DHS

rbautch said:


> Do you get an error? How do you know it's not using it?


Slicer reported "sed not found" or "sed not present." I can't recall the exact message.


----------



## W2DHS

Lord Vader said:


> What about those who ran the earlier version of The Slicer but added the Installsw file? Were they ultimately successful, and were their hacks still present?


I was successful in that I got the upgrade to work, but I lost my networking. I'm not sure what happened since I am pretty sure I had a static IP assigned. No new IPs show up on my network.

Slicer reported it had copied my hacks OK but I cannot check until I get back into the box.


----------



## agzela

W2DHS said:


> I was successful in that I got the upgrade to work, but I lost my networking. I'm not sure what happened since I am pretty sure I had a static IP assigned. No new IPs show up on my network.
> 
> Slicer reported it had copied my hacks OK but I cannot check until I get back into the box.


Check out the release notes(1.1) on the slicer support page, specifically #3 "Now detecting if you have backported drivers in place, and copying them over if theyre there. Also copying usb.map"

I suspect that since you originally used slicer 1.0 and then used the installsw.itcl provided by rbautch the #3 process is what you are missing..Use a serial cable and try copying the backported drivers and usb stuff.


----------



## rbautch

pdawg17 said:


> Do you also need to remove fakecall? When I try to force a call it says "failed while negotiating"...


No, but make sure you reboot after you remove the loopback routes from your author file.


----------



## Mikey_C

Well it looks like I have screwed up my HR10-250. I downloaded the slicer program and it ran with no errors except for something about not finding usb.map. The box rebooted and everything looked good, but no networking. So I pulled out my trusty serial cable and connected and checked and everything seemed to be in place as it was before (hacks directory, tivowebplus, etc.). So I'm assuming the usb.map thing might have something to do with the network not working...which is ok for now (i'll figure that part out soon enough). 

What is really a problem is that I cannot schedule any recordings. The box things my DirecTV account is shut down and though I can watch live TV and watch whats already recorded, I get a "Service Message #81" whenever I try to schedule a recording. So I pick up the phone and call DirecTV support explain it to the "support" person, and she immediately transfer to me "advanced support". We go through the motions (unplug the box, wait a minute, plug back in, yada yada), and still nothing. He tries resetting everything on his end and still nothing. He says the box needs to make a call, so I plug the phone in, make the call, call is successful and still nothing. He then says he will get back to me because he needs to do some more research. I am waiting for his call back. 

Did I royally screw this up? Am I looking at re-imaging with a 3.x Instant Cake and waiting for the upgrade to download again..and then pull my drives and re-hack this...or is there something I can do to fix this on my end? (I could just get the HR20 and suffer through that  ) Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Basic troubleshooting techniques will tell you that it's possible this problem could exist with both unhacked and hacked units. Yes the USB problem is with a hacked unit, but the other problems could be the upgrade itself. 

Too many variables. You suggested removing one variable by imaging back to 3.xx. Pain in the rear but one way to go.


----------



## Mikey_C

Brillian1080p said:


> Basic troubleshooting techniques will tell you that it's possible this problem could exist with both unhacked and hacked units. Yes the USB problem is with a hacked unit, but the other problems could be the upgrade itself.
> 
> Too many variables. You suggested removing one variable by imaging back to 3.xx. Pain in the rear but one way to go.


 Has anyone got a "System Message #81" with a non-hacked unit?


----------



## pdawg17

rbautch said:


> No, but make sure you reboot after you remove the loopback routes from your author file.


I did because I also entered the command listed in option 1 as well...I rebooted after that...looking at my tclient log, it looks like I had "succeeded" calls until I made the changes to the author file (although I don't know how fakecall works - does to make the tive think the call succeeded?)...have other people done option one and had it call in fine?

Edit: Reading through other posts, it looks like a lot of people are having trouble forcing a call and getting a "failed while negotiating" message...so it may have nothing to do with being a hacked unit or a mistake in the author file...


----------



## samhammer

I lost networking on my HR10 a month or so ago. I did not do anything about it because of the rumors of 6.x cominig out.

Last night my box took the update. I can now see and ping the box from the network, however neither telenet or ftp will connect. Should I just hook up the disk to the pc and redo the author file making sure the telenet an ftp files are there to load and pointing to the correct place?

Sam


----------



## cheer

samhammer said:


> I lost networking on my HR10 a month or so ago. I did not do anything about it because of the rumors of 6.x cominig out.
> 
> Last night my box took the update. I can now see and ping the box from the network, however neither telenet or ftp will connect. Should I just hook up the disk to the pc and redo the author file making sure the telenet an ftp files are there to load and pointing to the correct place?
> 
> Sam


Odds are your box is essentially unhacked now. You'll need to replace the kernel, set up a new .author file, etc. etc.


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> I like the slice method because theoretically, you won't have to pull the drive. I'm going to hold off quite awhile on releasing a Zipper for 6.3 until things have settled down, and we know more about which hacks work and which don't. If you're not the adventurous type, you might choose option 1 and just live with an unhacked tivo for a few months.


I purchase the Slicer and also have the latest version but having read this thread I am reluctant to use it.

If I go with option 1 and revert back to an unhacked version can I later run the current zipper?


----------



## bxs122

rrr22777 said:


> OK no problems with the Slicer except networking. Complete process takes about 30 minutes.


What problem did you run into with your networking? Did you lose networking capabilities? If so what USB network interface component are you using?

If networking is a common problem then it seems to me the latest 6.3 reverts back to USB 1.1 vs. the USB 2.0 we had via zipper.


----------



## rrr22777

bxs122 said:


> What problem did you run into with your networking? Did you lose networking capabilities? If so what USB network interface component are you using?
> 
> If networking is a common problem then it seems to me the latest 6.3 reverts back to USB 1.1 vs. the USB 2.0 we had via zipper.


Lost all networking. The light on the USB 1.1 does not even light up.


----------



## rrr22777

bxs122 said:


> I purchase the Slicer and also have the latest version but having read this thread I am reluctant to use it (so much for the twenty bucks)
> 
> If I go with option 1 and revert back to an unhacked version can I later run the current zipper?


Best bet right now is wait till everything is worked out or buy a serial cable to you can get back into the box if you loose networking.


----------



## rrr22777

Anyone know how to use the serial cable?


----------



## bxs122

rrr22777 said:


> Anyone know how to use the serial cable?


I think I saw something online showing how to build one.
I also somewhere someone was selling them.

It would have been nice if it were a generic DB9.

I purchased an IOGear USB to Serial for communicating with my D11, I wonder if that would work on the HR10-250.


----------



## rrr22777

bxs122 said:


> I think I saw something online showing how to build one.
> I also somewhere someone was selling them.
> 
> It would have been nice if it were a generic DB9.
> 
> I purchased an IOGear USB to Serial for communicating with my D11, I wonder if that would work on the HR10-250.


Yes I have seen a log of places online selling them but I cant seem to find instructions on how to use it.


----------



## rbautch

Cheer discovered that using ifconfig in your author file to set up networking (like we did before with 3.1.5) does not work at all with 6.3. This is the why adapters are not lighting up after the reboot. The alternative is to run a tcl script that sets up networking in MFS. The catch is that you have to have access to the tivo to run it, so you'll either need a serial cable, or need to have your author file run it automatically. Fortunately, the Zipper was written to do the latter, and I have volunteered that code to PTVupgrade to include in the next Slicer release. Not sure if they'll be able to fold it in, or if it needs be run separately. For those of you who have already done the upgrade and lost networking, here are three options:

1. Pull the drive, boot to a Linux boot CD, mount your NEW root filesystem (if you don't know it type bootpage -p), and copy lghahn's netconfig script to it. Add a line to your author file to run the script with the appropriate arguments for ipadress, subnetmask, defaultgw, and dns-server. Also remove any network setup and driver loading commands from your author file or anywhere else (backup the original author file first). These start with "ifconfig" or "insmod". It's probably easier to create a new author file on your PC and then copy it do the drive.

2. Connect a serial cable, and edit the author file as described above. If you hacked your tivo with the Zipper, you can use the network.tcl script in the /enhancements directory instead of netconfig.tcl, so you won't have to transfer anything over the serial cable. I wrote network.tcl mainly for wireless/WEP configuration, but if will work for a wired connection if you add a line in your author file like this:


Code:


tivosh /enhancements/network.tcl 192.168.1.105 192.168.1.1

 where the arguments are ipaddress and defaultgw.

3. Reimage the drive with 3.1.5, take the upgrade again, and wait for the next Slicer release (v.1.2), which is supposed to fix the networking issue.

4. It's possible that using a killhdinitrd 7.2.2 kernel (on the PTVupgrade lba48 boot disc) could eliminate the need to set network settings in MFS, and it easier than the first two options. Pull the drive and mount it in your PC. Copy the kernel from your CD to your tivo or to /var if you have enough room. Gunzip it with


Code:


gunzip -d -v vmlinux.px.gz

then install it with


Code:


dd if=vmlinux.px of=/dev/hda[B]X[/B] bs=1024 count=2048

 where *X* is your new kernel partion. It wouldn't hurt to copy it to both 3 and 6 if you don't know.


----------



## bxs122

rrr22777 said:


> Yes I have seen a log of places online selling them but I cant seem to find instructions on how to use it.


I have not done this with the HR10 but my first guess would be to connect the tivo and PC then open HyperTerminal and select direct to COMn where n is the COM port you are using on the PC side. You should see something.


----------



## cheer

bxs122 said:


> I think I saw something online showing how to build one.
> I also somewhere someone was selling them.


Yep. You can build one, or you can order one from 9th Tee. (Scroll down; you'll see it.)


----------



## cheer

rbautch said:


> Cheer discovered that using ifconfig in your author file to set up networking (like we did before with 3.1.5) does not work at all with 6.3. This is the why adapters are not lighting up after the reboot.


Just a correction: my adapter was lighting up just fine. Not lighting suggests a driver problem, not the ifconfig problem.


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> 1. Pull the drive, boot to a Linux boot CD, mount your NEW root filesystem (if you don't know it type bootpage -p), and copy lghahn's netconfig script to it. Add a line to your author file to run the script with the appropriate arguments for ipadress, subnetmask, defaultgw, and dns-server. Also remove any network setup and driver loading commands from your author file or anywhere else. These start with "ifconfig" or "insmod". It's probably easier to create a new author file on your PC and then copy it do the drive.


Thank you so much for doing the leg-work needed to solve this.

I am just in the process of learning the linux/tivo side of the world so please be patient with my questions (I come from an MCE background):

1. running bootpage -p will list? and then to mount I use mount /dev/hdc /name
2. lghahn's netconfig script, is there a location to download this.
could I instead copy the current network.tcl before I run The Slicer?
3. author file - is this the rc.init.author? where is it located?

thanx


----------



## tivoupgrade

rbautch said:


> Cheer discovered that using ifconfig in your author file to set up networking (like we did before with 3.1.5) does not work at all with 6.3. This is the why adapters are not lighting up after the reboot. The alternative is to run a tcl script that sets up networking in MFS. The catch is that you have to have access to the tivo to run it, so you'll either need a serial cable, or need to have your author file run it automatically. Fortunately, the Zipper was written to do the latter, and I have volunteered that code to PTVupgrade to include in the next Slicer release. Not sure if they'll be able to fold it in, or if it needs be run separately. For those of you who have already done the upgrade and lost networking, here are three options:
> 
> 3. Reimage the drive with 3.1.5, take the upgrade again, and wait for the next Slicer release.
> 
> If you haven't already done the upgrade, the next slicer may be the one that gets it right on the first try.


For those who purchased The Slicer (as of this post's timestamp), mangled their systems and who choose option 3, we will provide a free copy of InstantCake (3.1.5f) to make things easier. We'll also provide a free update to The Slicer, once we've confirmed that it all works. (please PM me with your order number and a valid email address)

Much appreciation to the bleeding edge folks who've helped things along here.


----------



## bxs122

My hat is off to you guys - I envy your tenacity and wealth of knowledge.


----------



## rrr22777

rbautch said:


> 2. Connect a serial cable, and edit the author file as described above. If you hacked your tivo with the Zipper, you can use the network.tcl script in the /enhancements directory instead of netconfig.tcl, so you won't have to transfer anything over the serial cable. I wrote network.tcl mainly for wireless/WEP configuration, but if will work for a wired connection if you add a line in your author file like this: *tivosh /enhancements/network.tcl 192.168.1.105 192.168.1.1* where the arguments are ipaddress and defaultgw.
> 
> .


If we used PTVnet instead of Zipper are there any options like Option 2 that work with a serial cable so that we dont have to pull out the drives?


----------



## HUGE2U

I am impatient and tired of waiting (I want what I want, and I want it now).  Anyone know where I can D/L the 6.3 slices?


HUGE


----------



## pilotbob3

I tried installing 6.3 via the Slicer program and got pretty far along, but had a problem when it tried to install the hacked kernel. The log is:

installSw.itcl ran successfully, and set up your new partitions.

Please note the following:

Your new root filesystem partition is 4

Your new kernel partition is 3

Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:

Copying your hacked kernel to the new boot partition...

dd: /dev/hda3: No space left on device

4097+0 records in

4096+0 records out

Kernel copy failed! Before you reboot, manually copy your acked kernel to the new boot partition.

Any ideas on how I can fix this?

Thanks


----------



## madgrizzle

cheer said:


> Yep. You can build one, or you can order one from 9th Tee. (Scroll down; you'll see it.)


I built one using the end of a snipped off end of old pair of PC stereo speaker interconnect cable and the snipped off end of DB-9 connector from an obsolete IR sender. Just make sure you trace out the wires using an ohmmeter (continuity tester) and follow the wiring diagram that was linked.

Don't worry about soldering the wires together or anything, I twisted mine together and taped them up with electrical tape. It was ugly, but the darn thing worked to my amazement. I had to set the baud rate to 115.2Kbps and I believe it was 8, N, 1 with no flow control (might have to check on the flow control). I was thinking it would be 9.6Kbps, but it only worked when set at 115.2.


----------



## mattdb

OK, stupid question here.

I am trying to mount my other ext2 to copy stuff around from telnet but I am getting errors.



Code:


BedRoom-TiVo# mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/3 -t  ext2
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda4,
       or too many mounted file systems
BedRoom-TiVo# mount -t ext2 /dev/hda4 /mnt/3
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda4,
       or too many mounted file systems
BedRoom-TiVo# umount
Usage: umount [-hV]
       umount -a [-f] [-r] [-n] [-v] [-t vfstypes]
       umount [-f] [-r] [-n] [-v] special | node...
BedRoom-TiVo# mount
/dev/hda7 on / type ext2 (rw)
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
/proc on /proc type proc (rw)
BedRoom-TiVo# mount -t ext2 /dev/hda4 /mnt
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda4,
       or too many

BedRoom-TiVo# mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/3
mount: you must specify the filesystem type
BedRoom-TiVo#

what am I missing. I have always mounted stuff ok when on the pc?



Code:


BedRoom-TiVo# bootpage -p
No device name given, assuming /dev/hda
root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
BedRoom-TiVo#
BedRoom-TiVo# mount
/dev/hda7 on / type ext2 (rw)
/dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
/proc on /proc type proc (rw)
BedRoom-TiVo#


----------



## cheer

What I don't see is a plain old:


Code:


mount /dev/hda4 /mnt

Also, did you make a /mnt directory?


----------



## mattdb

That is why I am at loss. That was the very first thing I did. 

BedRoom-TiVo# mkdir mnt
mkdir: cannot make directory `mnt': File exists
BedRoom-TiVo# mount /dev/hda4 /mnt
mount: you must specify the filesystem type
BedRoom-TiVo#


----------



## mattdb

OK now I am confused.

I telneted into one of my other tivos and the command worked just fine.

And the one that it wont work on is the one with slices......

I also went thru my .profile and removed some crap, but still no luck on this box.

Gunna try a reboot. Still haven't changed anything.



Code:


bash-2.02# cd mnt
bash-2.02# dir
bash-2.02# cd ..
bash-2.02# bootpage -p
No device name given, assuming /dev/hda
root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
bash-2.02# mount /dev/hda4 /mnt
mount: you must specify the filesystem type
bash-2.02# mkdir root4
bash-2.02# mount /dev/hda4 /root4
mount: you must specify the filesystem type
bash-2.02# pwd
/
bash-2.02# mount /dev/hda4 /root4 -t ext2
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda4,
       or too many mounted file systems


----------



## whitepelican

mattdb said:


> That is why I am at loss. That was the very first thing I did.
> 
> BedRoom-TiVo# mkdir mnt
> mkdir: cannot make directory `mnt': File exists
> BedRoom-TiVo# mount /dev/hda4 /mnt
> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
> BedRoom-TiVo#


I'm not sure what step of the process you're in here, but I had the same problem at first. I was trying to mount the alternate partition and copy my hacks before I ran the installSw.itcl, but it wouldn't work. I just decided to run my modified installSw.itcl first and then after it finished but before rebooting I had no problem mounting the other partition and copying hacks over.


----------



## mattdb

Forget my post. I just ran the installSw.itcl and now I can mount.

Figured worse case would be pull drive.

Really worse case would be restore from back up.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## mattdb

whitepelican said:


> I'm not sure what step of the process you're in here, but I had the same problem at first. I was trying to mount the alternate partition and copy my hacks before I ran the installSw.itcl, but it wouldn't work. I just decided to run my modified installSw.itcl first and then after it finished but before rebooting I had no problem mounting the other partition and copying hacks over.


That is exactly what I decided to do and it worked.


----------



## aaronwt

tivoupgrade said:


> For those who purchased The Slicer (as of this post's timestamp), mangled their systems and who choose option 3, we will provide a free copy of InstantCake (3.1.5f) to make things easier. We'll also provide a free update to The Slicer, once we've confirmed that it all works. (please PM me with your order number and a valid email address)
> 
> Much appreciation to the bleeding edge folks who've helped things along here.


Thanks for the offer for Instant Cake but I already have it.  Will there be an Instant Cake 6.3 version coming out and a PTVnet for version 6.3 also? Or can I already use PTVnet on version 6.3?


----------



## Lord Vader

I would surmise that once tivoupgrade has been able to get 6.3 himself, he'll come out with an Instantcake CD as well, in addition to having a final version of The Slicer.


----------



## W2DHS

So I upgraded with slicer and lost my network. If I pull the disk to fix it, what do I need to do? Will the old 3.x instructions work?


----------



## Mikey_C

is there any way to "unslice" ?


----------



## cheer

Mikey_C said:


> is there any way to "unslice" ?


No -- once you've gone through the upgrade process, changes are made to MFS that the old 3.1.5f software isn't compatible with.


----------



## BigBearf

I have not yet received the upgrade on 2 of my unzippered HR10's. I also have not received slices on 4 of my zippered HR10's. I have Slicer 1.1 ftp'd to my /hacks folder and am reading the boards to see what to do next. 
My plan is to hopefully get the update on my unzippered units and then preserve these hard drives as virgin OSes. 
My next decision is more complicated. I am thinking of using the Slicer 1.x and if need be a serial cable to re-enable networking, however I have not seen anybody yet posting the necessary steps to accomplish upgrading in this manner. 
Anybody have any thoughts or suggestions, 
Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## Lord Vader

Just out of curiosity, if I were to take a new HR10-250 that is NOT subscribed or activated--it's still sitting new and in its box--would I be able to connect it, stick the access card into it, and let it take the upgrade WITHOUT calling DirecTV to activate it? There's no need for me to subscribe this just yet, which is why I was wondering about this scenario.


----------



## Shredfest

OK, stupid question. How can I ftp the check4slices script to the HR10-250 when it keeps telling me it is a read only file system? What am I missing?


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

You need to use the command rw (if you zippered) to make the system read / write.

If you didn't zipper - do a search throughn the zipper readme to see what the rw aliases to.

DXB


----------



## rbautch

pilotbob3 said:


> Copying your hacked kernel to the new boot partition...
> dd: /dev/hda3: No space left on device


This error can safely be ignored. (thanks, Jamie  )


----------



## klaroby

Tivogre said:


> Welllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.....
> 
> Some good news, and some bad news...
> 
> I went ahead and deleted the hda6 file I created, and renamed the .old file back.
> 
> I proceeded to reboot and...
> 
> SUCCESSFULLY booted into 6.3.
> 
> I did get my "fakecall successful" during the boot process.
> 
> HOWEVER, my local OTA channels were not populated. No big deal... I just re-scanned.
> 
> My local guide data is blank (scheduled programming). No big deal (I assume) it will re-load.
> 
> I have no network connectivity or caller ID.
> 
> Verified version 6.3 in system information.
> 
> BAD THINGS...
> 
> My account status says "Account closed... call DIRECTV"
> 
> My DVR Service says "inactive".
> 
> I can't initiate any recordings.
> 
> Trying to press record in live TV gives me a pop-up that I need to activate DVR service.
> 
> I also can't go into any of the "Pick Program to record" options. There's a black banner message at the bottom of the screen that says "acquiring satellite info, pick programs to record will be available in about 30 minutes".... but it's been an hour already.
> 
> I hope nothing is screwed up TOO badly.
> 
> I can always re-image and zipper if need be.


I previously thought mine upgraded ok, but I have the same problem. Any thing that can be done to fix this?


----------



## klaroby

Mikey_C said:


> is there any way to "unslice" ?


Did you get a call back from DirecTV?
I have the same account inactive problem.

To answer your question, I guess you could pull the drive and install a new image.


----------



## Runch Machine

So has anyone used the slicer so successfully upgrade a zippered HR10-250 which received the 6.3 download and had it come up on 6.3 and be fully functional? I am wondering if I should use method one and lose the hacks for now or use method 2 with the slicer. From what I can see, no one has been successful using the slicer method.


----------



## aaronwt

Yes I have two boxes with the newer slicer that upgraded to 6.3 fine.(network adapter isn't active so no access to the hacks) The first box had the old slicer so it went into a powering up loop.


----------



## slydog75

aaronwt said:


> Yes I have two boxes with the newer slicer that upgraded to 6.3 fine.(network adapter isn't active so no access to the hacks) The first box had the old slicer so it went into a powering up loop.


100% success would leave your network connection active. Has anyone achieved that with the slicer?


----------



## W2DHS

I haven't seen total success here or at the other place yet.


----------



## Tivogre

rbautch said:


> Looks like this has happed to several people, and it's not particular to the slicer. Call DirecTV, and they should be able to take care of it.


Unfortunately not.

I was on the phone with "advanced support" for over an hour last night. They tried several things on their side, including deactivating my service entirely and re-activating; it never came back.

The "other place" seems to indicate this morning that there are a couple of environment variables that need to be set before starting the upgrade, otherwise you lose your service ID.

I have used "Instant Cake" to go back to a virgin 3.1.5f state for now.


----------



## rbautch

W2DHS said:


> So I upgraded with slicer and lost my network. If I pull the disk to fix it, what do I need to do? Will the old 3.x instructions work?


See here.


----------



## mattdb

rbautch said:


> I've been in contact with Lou at PTVupgrade, and they've updated the slicer to hopefully set up networking without the need for a serial cable. He sent me a version to test, and it seems to work, but I've only tested it on my 6.2 boxes, since I don't have 6.3 slices at the moment.


Well I just bought the slicer because I couldn't get manual to work on one of my boxes. It goes thru installing and running just fine but puts me in a reboot loop.

Here is the last part of the console log.


 Code:


bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT
  tcd 1
  hpk Series2
  build b-firefly-takehome @242789 2006.08.11-1618 release-mips []
  pack 6.3-01-2
  read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp
  read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6
  read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6
  read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
  read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1
  read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so
  read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so
  read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so
  read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
  read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so
  read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so
  read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so
  read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2
  read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so
  0x02a7ea98 0x02a82cf0 0x02a24620 0x02a4ff2c 0x00691e28 0x02a28c08 0x02a28834
  0x02a60cb8 0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a2b03c 0x02a3c7e4 0x02a3c6cc 0x02a3c57c
  0x02a3bad8
END_OF_BT

Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvBusProxy <98>: assertion failure
Waiting for launcher to start.
Launcher is running.
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
Checking for database conversions
flushing ide devices: hda
Restarting system.

I have done some digging here and there... but nothing seems to get me by it. 
Also of note, is that when I attach this drive back to my pc and look at the partitions, none of the 6.3 stuff is anywhere, no iptable files etc.

Arghh.


----------



## BigBearf

> I've been in contact with Lou at PTVupgrade, and they've updated the slicer to hopefully set up networking without the need for a serial cable. He sent me a version to test, and it seems to work, but I've only tested it on my 6.2 boxes, since I don't have 6.3 slices at the moment.


Russ,
Thanks for the info. I also do not have the slices or upgrade as we speak. I think I'll just have to wait and hopefully the new Slicer will be out. If I get the upgrade I'll send you a PM and maybe you will get it sooner if you can walk me though how to extract the slices and send them to you. I hope that this is OK to talk about but my feeling is that D* should work will both you, Gunny and Lou to move things along.
Thanks,
BigBearf


----------



## rbautch

mattdb said:


> I have done some digging here and there... but nothing seems to get me by it.
> Also of note, is that when I attach this drive back to my pc and look at the partitions, none of the 6.3 stuff is anywhere, no iptable files etc.
> Arghh.


This happens when you rename netfilter. The latest slicer is apparently not doing this anymore. Are you sure you're mounting the correct partition? If you get it mounted, rename netfilter-disable back to netfilter and try again.


----------



## aaronwt

How does one go about setting up the networking with a serial cable?


----------



## rbautch

aaronwt said:


> How does one go about setting up the networking with a serial cable?


Do a search for "serial cable". Tons of information here.


----------



## mattdb

rbautch said:


> This happens when you rename netfilter. The latest slicer is apparently not doing this anymore. Are you sure you're mounting the correct partition? If you get it mounted, rename netfilter-disable back to netfilter and try again.


yeah I did that. It was in the root dir. What about the dhclient-script?


----------



## rbautch

mattdb said:


> yeah I did that. It was in the root dir. What about the dhclient-script?


Ignore it.


----------



## rbautch

For lost who lost networking, you may want to try copying a killhdinitrd'd 7.2.2 kernel to your new kernel partion. One user has reported that this elminates the need to set network settings in MFS. See my updated post on the options here.


----------



## jasch

Rbautch, I have two questions for you.

1. Do you know if the slicer will keep modification to "rc.Sequence_050.SetupCoreEnviroment" in 7.x in order to let you start bash at the beginning of startup without the TiVo locking up?

2. Any luck with modifying fakecall.tcl to work with 6.3?

Thanks


----------



## aaronwt

I have a serial connection established with my HR10-250 that was upgraded to 6.3 with slicer. How do I re-enable the TiVo hacks that were there before and enable the network adapter? What folders are they located in. The hacks were from the PTVnet install.


----------



## rbautch

jasch said:


> Rbautch, I have two questions for you.
> 1. Do you know if the slicer will keep modification to "rc.Sequence_050.SetupCoreEnviroment" in 7.x in order to let you start bash at the beginning of startup without the TiVo locking up?


What is this issue?



> 2. Any luck with modifying fakecall.tcl to work with 6.3?


What error are you getting? Should't be too hard to update it.


----------



## rbautch

aaronwt said:


> I have a serial connection established with my HR10-250 that was upgraded to 6.3 with slicer. How do I re-enable the TiVo hacks that were there before and enable the network adapter? What folders are they located in. The hacks were from the PTVnet install.


First check your /ptvupgrade file to make sure it got copied over. I imagine everything should work as before once you get networking going.


----------



## slydog75

rbautch said:


> I've been in contact with Lou at PTVupgrade, and they've updated the slicer to hopefully set up networking without the need for a serial cable. He sent me a version to test, and it seems to work, but I've only tested it on my 6.2 boxes, since I don't have 6.3 slices at the moment.


Any chance that something in the zipper is keeping the slices from downloading? I thought the slices were broadcast to everyone at the same time.


----------



## Lord Vader

sly, they're rolling out on a random basis from September 13th through October 4th. In fact, some people with multiple HR10-250s got the upgrade on one or two of their units but not the others.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> I've been in contact with Lou at PTVupgrade, and they've updated the slicer to hopefully set up networking without the need for a serial cable. He sent me a version to test, and it seems to work, but I've only tested it on my 6.2 boxes, since I don't have 6.3 slices at the moment.


And once this is done, you'll be working on the "new and improved" Zipper, which will apply to 6.3 as well, right? 

Seriously, though, I would guess that for those who haven't done the upgrade yet--I'm one of them because I haven't gotten 6.3 as of today--patience might be in order. By the time we get our upgrade, The Slicer may be all good and ready to go for 6.3, and that version will quite probably have all the bugs ironed out.


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> I've been in contact with Lou at PTVupgrade, and they've updated the slicer to hopefully set up networking without the need for a serial cable. He sent me a version to test, and it seems to work, but I've only tested it on my 6.2 boxes, since I don't have 6.3 slices at the moment.


Cool ... I still don't have the slices but would love to get the latest Slicer. I do have Slicer 1.1 but now know that won't solve the network issue.

Expecting to use Slicer 1.1 I built a serial cable for my HR10-250 following directions posted previously where pin mapping is 2 -> tip, 3 -> ring, 5 -> shield

I can cross the tip and ring and from Hyperterminal see what I am typing so I know the COM port and cable are functioning.

When I plug it into the HR10-250 I get nothing ... I've tried every setting I could think of and the closest I got was to telnet in via Ethernet to force a reboot. On reboot I kept the Hyperterminal session open to watch if anyting came over the serial cable. Only thing I got was garbage.

How do I get a bash prompt using the serial cable??


----------



## rbautch

It's probably your settings in Hyperterminal. Make sure flow control is off, and speed is set to 115,200.


----------



## Lord Vader

russ, do you know where i can find a copy of dos2unix? I seem to have "misplaced" mine.


----------



## W2DHS

rbautch said:


> See here.


<blush>

thanks.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> I just spoke with Lou at PTVupgrade, and he's attending to some personal business today. He gave me permission to distribute the test version of Slicer 1.2 to existing customers. If you're interested in giving it a go, email me at [email protected] with some kind of proof of purchase.


Personal business? You mean we actually have LIVES outside these forums and all? Amazing. 

Anyway...sent you an Email w/ my receipt.


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> It's probably your settings in Hyperterminal. Make sure flow control is off, and speed is set to 115,200.


Cool got a bash prompt ... exited Hyperterminal, went back in and now no prompt.

What is the proper way of disconnecting a from a serial connection?


----------



## gazzie4

I did the upgrade by slicer 1.2 Thursday night. Worked other than networking...I have access through teraterm through serial and get a bash prompt. when I plug in the usb I get the following:
bash-2.02# hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s
usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver.
hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
it appears that I am just missing the drivers?!? is there any way to download these, or move these to the right location and reboot to test and see if this fixes the problem?


----------



## gazzie4

sorry slicer 1.1


----------



## cheer

gazzie4 said:


> I did the upgrade by slicer 1.2 Thursday night. Worked other than networking...I have access through teraterm through serial and get a bash prompt. when I plug in the usb I get the following:
> bash-2.02# hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s
> hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
> hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
> hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
> hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
> hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
> hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s
> hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s
> hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s
> hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s
> hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s
> hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s
> hub.c: port 2, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s
> usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver.
> hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
> hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
> hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
> it appears that I am just missing the drivers?!? is there any way to download these, or move these to the right location and reboot to test and see if this fixes the problem?


That's normal, I think...I vaguely remember JamieP saying at one point that that "not claimed" message appears because usb.net (or whatever) hasn't loaded yet.

How did you set your networking information (IP, etc.)? What kind of adapter, by the way?


----------



## nc88keyz

With all the people who help out here and the other forum I find it hard to understand why a 6.3 image has not been created for those who would like to get our utilities and scripts up to speed. 

Is it a technical issue at this point. 

I would have thought emule would have a 6.3 image by now, even if it wasnt a stripped down one. 

In order for a non encrypted slices install, i would imagine that the image would have to be had first. 

Heres to the first person who creates a legit image for those who can better this process.

Whether the image is frowned upon or not.


----------



## Lord Vader

Wait on this and it'll pop up. Remember, not everyone has received the upgrade yet, so it's rather difficult to come up with an image this soon. It'll be out there. Even the PTV folks who do Instantcake will probably end up having it once they get their image of it to begin with.


----------



## nc88keyz

thats my whole point. why should ptv upgrade have to wait for it? obviously there are plenty that understand linux, tivo and imaging. 


S>>>>>>>>>H>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>A>>>>>>>>>>>>R>>>>>>>>>>>>>>E !!!

Just DO it!


----------



## gazzie4

I tried upgrading the kernel to 7.2.2 and it didn't fix any of the problems. I did not on the reboot though, that it ended up going to hda9? is that a secondary or backup system boot?


----------



## cheer

gazzie4 said:


> I did not on the reboot though, that it ended up going to hda9? is that a secondary or backup system boot?


I have no idea what most of that sentence means, but /dev/hda9 is your /var partition.


----------



## cheer

nc88keyz said:


> thats my whole point. why should ptv upgrade have to wait for it? obviously there are plenty that understand linux, tivo and imaging.


Right. But perhaps we have other things going on -- life, etc. Plus, my one-and-only HR10-250 is the center of my family room; pulling it down again to create an image would likely cause a revolt, especially after I hosed it this morning with a typo in my monte config. 

It'll come. Someone will get to it. Patience, grasshoppers.


----------



## gazzie4

I just formatted back to 3.1.5 with instacake and ptvnet, the 7.2.2 kernel did not work...I think I did something wrong though, as it locked up and wouldn't continue, I figure at this point its best to wait for slicer 1.12 or later.


----------



## Lord Vader

nc88keyz said:


> thats my whole point. why should ptv upgrade have to wait for it? obviously there are plenty that understand linux, tivo and imaging.
> 
> S>>>>>>>>>H>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>A>>>>>>>>>>>>R>>>>>>>>>>>>>>E !!!
> 
> Just DO it!


Impatient little bleep, aren't you? It's not that simple. Besides, the upgrade just arrived--on only SOME units--a few days ago. It takes time to iron out all the issues involved.


----------



## Redux

cheer said:


> Patience, grasshoppers.


Totally unacceptable. You offer trite excuses when we have hundreds of users here waiting. There's a total lack here of any sense of responsibility. Users know this is an exceeedingly trivial task, and it's just laziness, procrastination and incompetence that's keeping them from getting what they want.

Fewer excuses and more elbow grease, cheer!


----------



## mattdb

Redux said:


> Totally unacceptable. You offer trite excuses when we have hundreds of users here waiting. There's a total lack here of any sense of responsibility. Users know this is an exceeedingly trivial task, and it's just laziness, procrastination and incompetence that's keeping them from getting what they want.
> 
> Fewer excuses and more elbow grease, cheer!


You have got to be kidding. I know just enough about this stuff to be dangerous, but I do know enough not to look a give horse in the mouth. If you are so anxious, like I am, fix it your self. I still haven't got mine to boot to 6.3. But who am I blaming.... ME ME ME ME ME ME ME.

Now, back to my problem, I can't get by assertion failure on either of my boot partitions now.


----------



## Lord Vader

Redux said:


> Totally unacceptable. You offer trite excuses when we have hundreds of users here waiting. There's a total lack here of any sense of responsibility. Users know this is an exceeedingly trivial task, and it's just laziness, procrastination and incompetence that's keeping them from getting what they want.
> 
> Fewer excuses and more elbow grease, cheer!


I sure hope this post was intentionally facetious, because if it wasn't, it's one of the most asinine and insulting ones I've read here.


----------



## cheer

Redux said:


> Totally unacceptable. You offer trite excuses when we have hundreds of users here waiting. There's a total lack here of any sense of responsibility. Users know this is an exceeedingly trivial task, and it's just laziness, procrastination and incompetence that's keeping them from getting what they want.
> 
> Fewer excuses and more elbow grease, cheer!


OK, who gave my wife the URL to TCF? 

P.S. KIDDING! I'm kidding! My wife is a saint, she is.


----------



## rbautch

cheer said:


> Right. But perhaps we have other things going on -- life, etc. Plus, my one-and-only HR10-250 is the center of my family room; pulling it down again to create an image would likely cause a revolt, especially after I hosed it this morning with a typo in my monte config.


So true. Last night I was working on my MBR tivo and accidently dragged a serial cable accross the power supply. Big spark, and now tivo is dead. Had some splaining to do. Luckily it wasn't my HR10-250!


----------



## gsr

Lord Vader said:


> I sure hope this post was intentionally facetious, because if it wasn't, it's one of the most asinine and insulting ones I've read here.


Yikes, the only thing missing from Redux's post was the smiley.

Redux - clearly you need to include a smiley next time...

It really is amazing just how impatient some people can be. Nc88keyz - as others have said, the people who make this stuff happen need to be given the space they need. If anything, pressuring them is just going to annoy them which probably isn't a good thing for the rest of us.

If you don't really know what you're doing, either live with the current software for now (if you're hacked and have upgrades disabled) and wait until the dust settles. If you aren't hacked, then let 6.3 install itself and hold off on hacking until the Zipper supports 6.3 (which RBautch did say may be a while) or instructions that match your capabilities come along.

The reality is that while 6.3 will most definitely be a welcome upgrade, it doesn't have any features that any of us must have right this second. Yeah, the faster speed will be nice, but we've been living with what we have for so long now, is another few days or weeks really going to kill us?

I haven't received the 6.3 slices yet. Personally, I consider that a good thing as by the time I receive them the Slicer program might be ready to upgrade my hacked HR10-250 without any issues.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> So true. Last night I was working on my MBR tivo and accidently dragged a serial cable accross the power supply. Big spark, and now tivo is dead. Had some splaining to do. Luckily it wasn't my HR10-250!


Russ, call your insurance company, tell them you had a surge that damaged some of your home electronics items, and maybe you can get a claim check out of them.

Hint: It's worked for me more than once.


----------



## mattdb

rbautch said:


> So true. Last night I was working on my MBR tivo and accidently dragged a serial cable accross the power supply. Big spark, and now tivo is dead. Had some splaining to do. Luckily it wasn't my HR10-250!


Man I did that just last month. It was one of my HR10's but luckily I had a spare power supply.

PS: I sent you an email about getting the new slicer.

Matt


----------



## mattdb

Lord Vader said:


> Russ, call your insurance company, tell them you had a surge that damaged some of your home electronics items, and maybe you can get a claim check out of them.
> 
> Hint: It's worked for me more than once.


I did that and they went up on my rates when I lost a TV.


----------



## rbautch

I had a lightning strike in my backyard last year that fried everything I own, including a freshly built PC. I don't think my insurance company would be as understanding with this one. 

Edit: A new power supply sells for $50. I just bought a used tivo on Ebay for $15. seller says video freezes, but who cares. It's funny to me that power supplies and network adapters cost more than the tivo itself. My first one was $300.


----------



## willardcpa

mattdb said:


> ....Now, back to my problem, I can't get by assertion failure....


Have you tried those little blue pills?? 

Oh, you said "assertion", nevermind.


----------



## willardcpa

rbautch said:


> ....I just bought a used tivo on Ebay for $15. seller says video freezes, but who cares......


Probably cause the power supply keeps hiccuping!


----------



## mattdb

OK I must be an idiot. I have a hacked HR10 we will call it TiVoA.

On TiVoA, I telneted is and dd'ed hda3, hda4 hda6 and hda7 to files. 
FTP'ed those files off.

Now I have another HR10 we will call it TiVoB.

So now I took the files I made above on TiVoA and DD'ed them to TiVoB and it will not boot. I am on a reboot loop with the same error on both roots.

When I serial connect and get Kernel panic: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel.

I am trying to salvage some recordings. I am clueless why this doesn't work.


----------



## rbautch

Check if /bin/init is missing. Also check your bootpage parameters.


----------



## pdawg17

I just want to confirm...I put my 3.1.5f backup image (tivo.bak) on a FAT32 hd...if I boot into windows with that drive will it corrupt the image? I want to make sure in case I need to go back to 3.1.5f if 6.3 screws up...


----------



## mattdb

rbautch said:


> Check if /bin/init is missing. Also check your bootpage parameters.


do you mean /sbin/init? there isn't one in any of my /bin/ on any of my TiVo's

well my sbin on hda7 has

ksyms restart rmmod

and on hda4

rc.Sequence_100.InovkeLateStressDiags.sh
rc.Sequence_300.CheckForDvdBurnTest.sh

But on my hacked tivo that I copied from has:


Code:


Bedroom-TiVo# cd sbin
Bedroom-TiVo# ls
badblocks      e2fsck         irprog         pppd           syslogd
bootpage       ifconfig       irtest         restart        tivoftpd
bootpclient    init           klogd          rmmod          tnlited
builddev       insmod         ksyms          route          updatekernel
buildskeleton  irbmicro.hex   mke2fs         rsh            updateroot
cmp            irmicro.hex    mknod          syslog

What on earth gives?

Why is that folder not copied?

Well I copied the sbin files over and I still get the same error.

This is very frustrating.

Is there path setting that is missing? I did make sure I chmod the files. There is a path in the rc.sysinit file.

Ok one thing that is strange on this box it that when it check the bootpages I get

bootpage -p /dev/hdc

root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200

bootpage -b /dev/hdc

Boot Partition 7.

Shouldn't that be 6? I tried to change it to 6, but I couldn't get it to take.

Looks like these recordings are gone. I just don't know where to go from here.

Matt


----------



## rbautch

pdawg17 said:


> I just want to confirm...I put my 3.1.5f backup image (tivo.bak) on a FAT32 hd...if I boot into windows with that drive will it corrupt the image? I want to make sure in case I need to go back to 3.1.5f if 6.3 screws up...


No, it will be fine.


----------



## rbautch

mattdb said:


> Boot Partition 7.
> 
> Shouldn't that be 6?
> Matt


Yes it should be 6. Could you have copied a kernel to your root filesystem partition?


----------



## mattdb

rbautch said:


> Yes it should be 6. Could you have copied a kernel to your root filesystem partition?


I guess it's possible, but I was very careful in my dd'ing. How do I force a change?


----------



## pdawg17

I don't get it...I've had the slices for a full day at least and I can't get the slices to be installed with a phone call...it did a SDD last night as well but when I forced a call this AM, it just says "Succeeded"...it is a Zippered box but I did option 1 at the start of this thread...anything else I should check for?


----------



## mattdb

pdawg17 said:


> I don't get it...I've had the slices for a full day at least and I can't get the slices to be installed with a phone call...it did a SDD last night as well but when I forced a call this AM, it just says "Succeeded"...it is a Zippered box but I did option 1 at the start of this thread...anything else I should check for?


I am not sure but I think DTV is rolling out the upgrade in stages. Just because you have the slices doesn't mean it will install. DTV has to send another signal to your box to start the process.

Matt


----------



## mattdb

Just a bit of advice from experience. You really should back up your drive(s) before you manually attempt any of this. 

Matt


----------



## mattdb

Well I just cloned one of my other tivo's and tried the new slicer and well, it just goes into a reboot loop.

Attached is the log. :-(



Code:


  read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so
  0x02a7ea98 0x02a82cf0 0x02a24620 0x02a4ff2c 0x00691e28 0x02a28c08 0x02a28834
  0x02a60cb8 0x02a2871c 0x02a28630 0x02a2b03c 0x02a3c7e4 0x02a3c6cc 0x02a3c57c
  0x02a3bad8
END_OF_BT

Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvBusProxy <115>: assertion failure

Althought it did alot more stuff on the first try than the last


----------



## cheer

Your iptables file is corrupt, not executable, or just missing.


----------



## mattdb

cheer said:


> Your iptables file is corrupt, not executable, or just missing.


Well crap on it. I just tried the new slicer and it didn't work.

Is there anyway to install 6.3 and get that working then pull the drive and install the hacks manually. I am tired of trying to get this done the "easy" way.

do I just execute installSw.itcl

further does anyone if killhdinitrd will work on the kernel? Or are we still just copying it over?


----------



## jasch

rbautch said:


> What is this issue?


If you try to load bcm7315tty.o yourself in 7.2 before starting the tivo software: the tivo software will refuse to start if that module is already loaded. The simple fix is to edit /etc/rc.d/StateA_PreKickstart/rc.Sequence_050.SetupCoreEnviroment to force failOk to 1 at the start of the loadModule() function.



rbautch said:


> What error are you getting? Should't be too hard to update it.


It was giving an error, yet it seems the info was getting updated. Per a recommendation on DDB I changed



Code:


dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7

to



Code:


try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch junk { }


----------



## cheer

mattdb said:


> Well crap on it. I just tried the new slicer and it didn't work.
> 
> Is there anyway to install 6.3 and get that working then pull the drive and install the hacks manually. I am tired of trying to get this done the "easy" way.
> 
> do I just execute installSw.itcl
> 
> further does anyone if killhdinitrd will work on the kernel? Or are we still just copying it over?


The problem is I really don't know what state your various partitions are in at this point, so I don't know whether even a manual trigger will work. But if you want to try, edit installSw.itcl. Look for this line:


Code:


exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout

And change it to this:


Code:


exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout

Then run:


Code:


/tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.3-01-2-357

And you're off and running. It'll reboot at the end.

Killhdinitrd won't work. You need to replace the kernel. Ideally use a 7.2.2-oth-K1 killhdinitrd'd kernel (available on the ptvupgrade $5 boot CD), but if you don't have one you can use a 3.1.5 kernel so long as DHCP isn't a requirement.


----------



## Lord Vader

Just out of curiosity, has anyone tried the newest Slicer, the one rbautch had sent yesterday to PTV's customers? If so, did this version work?


----------



## SacR32

I still havent recieved the update. I was doing some research last night on past upgrades.

I have a zippered HR that was done a few months ago with 2 500gb HD.

I am unable to mount the hda4. My question is should I be able to mount it at this point? Could this be why I havent recieved the update yet?


----------



## cheer

SacR32 said:


> I still havent recieved the update. I was doing some research last night on past upgrades.
> 
> I have a zippered HR that was done a few months ago with 2 500gb HD.
> 
> I am unable to mount the hda4. My question is should I be able to mount it at this point? Could this be why I havent recieved the update yet?


If your current active root is /dev/hda7 and you've never had a software update, then /dev/hda4 could be blank or unformatted. No big deal. So yes, you wouldn't be able to mount it, but no, that will not stop you from getting the update.


----------



## samhammer

Well my HR10 lost the hacks a while ago, so it took the 6.3 upgrade. I just tried to hack it again using the new zipper. I got no error messages, however it is in an endless boot loop. I searched on Boot Loop, and found other people getting this also, but did not find any info on what I need to do to fix it. I do have the drive hooked back up to my pc.

Can zipper still be used to get out of this, or do I need to do it without zipper as I did the first time many months ago?

And direction would be helpfull.

Sam


----------



## mattdb

Lord Vader said:


> Just out of curiosity, has anyone tried the newest Slicer, the one rbautch had sent yesterday to PTV's customers? If so, did this version work?


That is the one I tried and it didn't work for me. See my posts above.

Matt


----------



## cheer

samhammer said:


> Well my HR10 lost the hacks a while ago, so it took the 6.3 upgrade. I just tried to hack it again using the new zipper. I got no error messages, however it is in an endless boot loop. I searched on Boot Loop, and found other people getting this also, but did not find any info on what I need to do to fix it. I do have the drive hooked back up to my pc.
> 
> Can zipper still be used to get out of this, or do I need to do it without zipper as I did the first time many months ago?
> 
> And direction would be helpfull.
> 
> Sam


I wasn't aware the Zipper supported 6.3 yet.

Hard to tell exactly what is wrong without data. Since you have the drive hooked up to your PC, can you tell us what is in the kernel log?


----------



## jjn

Got the update on one HR10 last night.
Dl'd slicer this morning, ran it and it seemed to work.
It did not copy the enhancements folder, so i added it manually.
TWP folder was there but it was empty.
Added a new copy and it works.
I never lost my network connection.
The only problem is in system info it says my account is closed.
Guess I'll have to call D*.

Hope the update comes tonight for the other HR10


----------



## rbautch

samhammer said:


> Well my HR10 lost the hacks a while ago, so it took the 6.3 upgrade. I just tried to hack it again using the new zipper. I got no error messages, however it is in an endless boot loop. I searched on Boot Loop, and found other people getting this also, but did not find any info on what I need to do to fix it. I do have the drive hooked back up to my pc.
> 
> Can zipper still be used to get out of this, or do I need to do it without zipper as I did the first time many months ago?
> 
> And direction would be helpfull.
> 
> Sam


The Zipper does not support 6.3 yet. One thing that immediately comes to mind is that 6.3 requires the iptables fix instead of disabling netfilter. That would be the first thing to try.


----------



## hpfanatic

cheer said:


> The problem is I really don't know what state your various partitions are in at this point, so I don't know whether even a manual trigger will work. But if you want to try, edit installSw.itcl. Look for this line:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout
> 
> And change it to this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout
> 
> Then run:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.3-01-2-357
> 
> And you're off and running. It'll reboot at the end.
> 
> Killhdinitrd won't work. You need to replace the kernel. Ideally use a 7.2.2-oth-K1 killhdinitrd'd kernel (available on the ptvupgrade $5 boot CD), but if you don't have one you can use a 3.1.5 kernel so long as DHCP isn't a requirement.


Using the check4slices, mine shows the 6.3 are ready to be installed. I have tried doing the manual trigger, but can't get it to work. I run the modified InstallSw.itcl and get this:

OfficeTivo-TiVo# /tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.3-01-2-357
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: /tv/Inc.itcl: No such file or directory
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: namespace: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: class: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: method: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: method: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: method: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: private: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: private: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: private: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: private: command not found
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: line 31: syntax error near unexpected token `}'
/tvbin/installSw.itcl: line 31: `}'


----------



## nc88keyz

just for ^&*@ts and giggles run the check for slices script on a 6.2 SD dtivo.



Code:


6.3 slices have arrived and are ready to install!!!

On a more serious note, why do i get the following



Code:


out2osd binary could not be found

yes i have NCID installed, yes i selected yes to all options on the zipper involving caller id.

out2osd is found in several locations as well

any takers?


----------



## bxs122

So is anyone having luck with the latest Slicer?

From the thread thus far it does not appear so.

Instead of tryng the Slicer I think I just want my Tivo to install the update thus losing my zipper install...I'll put the Zipper back when it is updated for 6.3.

What is the best way to approach an update that will not render my Tivo Deactivated from DirecTV?


----------



## aaronwt

Mine said account closed until I went through the setup process again. I used slicer to install 6.3 on my three HDTiVos. They are working fine with 6.3 just the PTVnet hacks are not working now or they need to be activated and I'm not sure how to do that even though I can gain access with a serial conection.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I'm terrible at acronyms, what is Dl'd?


----------



## gsr

Brillian1080p said:


> I'm terrible at acronyms, what is Dl'd?


downloaded


----------



## rbautch

aaronwt said:


> Mine said account closed until I went through the setup process again. I used slicer to install 6.3 on my three HDTiVos. They are working fine with 6.3 just the PTVnet hacks are not working now or they need to be activated and I'm not sure how to do that even though I can gain access with a serial conection.


What hacks aren't working? Are you getting errors?


----------



## cheer

hpfanatic said:


> I run the modified InstallSw.itcl and get this:
> 
> OfficeTivo-TiVo# /tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.3-01-2-357
> /tvbin/installSw.itcl: /tv/Inc.itcl: No such file or directory
> /tvbin/installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found
> /tvbin/installSw.itcl: tvsource: command not found


How did you modify installSw.itcl? By any chance did you copy it to your PC and edit it there?

Run dos2unix on it.


----------



## hpfanatic

I used Joe to edit it. I will try the dos2unix and see if there is any difference.


----------



## Lord Vader

gsr said:


> downloaded


You mean Dl'd doesn't mean "on the down low"?


----------



## samhammer

rbautch said:


> The Zipper does not support 6.3 yet. One thing that immediately comes to mind is that 6.3 requires the iptables fix instead of disabling netfilter. That would be the first thing to try.


So if I were to go back and just re install the kernel and not re run Zipper, should it be operational again?

I looked in the log directory but could not find the kernel log. I will look some more.

Sam


----------



## hpfanatic

cheer said:


> How did you modify installSw.itcl? By any chance did you copy it to your PC and edit it there?
> 
> Run dos2unix on it.


My editing was the problem. I got the installSw.itcl that was posted earlier and now it is working, updating right now!


----------



## rbautch

samhammer said:


> So if I were to go back and just re install the kernel and not re run Zipper, should it be operational again?
> 
> I looked in the log directory but could not find the kernel log. I will look some more.
> 
> Sam


Kernel + rc.sysinit.author file + modded iptables = hacked tivo. Probably also want to put some tools on there too, like Alphawolf's all-in-one toolset.


----------



## samhammer

Thanks rbauch

the kernel and author file I know about. Dont know how to do the iptables. Will try a search and see what I can find out.

Sam


----------



## samhammer

Well I got this from the Kernel log:

First temperature parameters set: 
Sep 17 16:38:33 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Sep 17 16:38:33 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Sep 17 16:38:33 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Sep 17 16:38:33 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Sep 17 16:38:33 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Sep 17 16:38:33 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Sep 17 16:38:33 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Sep 17 16:38:39 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Sep 17 16:38:39 (none) kernel: assert: Tmk Assertion Failure: 
Sep 17 16:38:39 (none) kernel: assert: TmkServer, line 379 () 
Sep 17 16:38:39 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvBusProxy <98> strayed! 
Sep 17 16:38:39 (none) kernel: Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace... 
Sep 17 16:38:39 (none) kernel:

so it looks like it is the iptables. I have not been able to locate through searching any info on how to correct them though. If anyone can point me to the thread or document that explains the process I would appreciate it.

Thanks
Sam

PS. - Can someone confirm that the problem is the iptables from the past above?


----------



## gazzie4

I just got emailed a new slicer, anyone know if this one fixes the problems or not. Don't want to try again, as my wife will kill me if I have to format again.


----------



## Lord Vader

This might be the one that rbautch Emailed to Slicer customers Saturday (yesterday). I got it, too, but didn't do anything with it yet.


----------



## cheer

samhammer said:


> PS. - Can someone confirm that the problem is the iptables from the past above?


Yep. Sure is. OK, so in your active root partition, in /sbin there should be a file called iptables. The contents of this file need to be:


Code:


#!/bin/bash
exit 0

If there's an iptables file already there, rename it and create a new one with the above contents. (Note that that is a zero and not an uppercase O.)

Then make sure you make it executable ("chmod 755 iptables").

Finally, make sure you didn't rename /etc/netfilter-enable. At this point you should be good to go.


----------



## gazzie4

Well I think I am going to give it a go, I am uploading 7.2.2 kernel from ptvupgrade cd to /var/kernel directory and then going to do the update, hopefully this will work.


----------



## tivoupgrade

gazzie4 said:


> Well I think I am going to give it a go, I am uploading 7.2.2 kernel from ptvupgrade cd to /var/kernel directory and then going to do the update, hopefully this will work.


Gazzie - it is the same version.

I think we are close on this one; if another update is required, we'll send it out to everyone, as well.


----------



## samhammer

cheer said:


> Yep. Sure is. OK, so in your active root partition, in /sbin there should be a file called iptables. The contents of this file need to be:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> exit 0
> 
> If there's an iptables file already there, rename it and create a new one with the above contents. (Note that that is a zero and not an uppercase O.)
> 
> Then make sure you make it executable ("chmod 755 iptables").
> 
> Finally, make sure you didn't rename /etc/netfilter-enable. At this point you should be good to go.


Cheer,

Thanks. I am through tonight, but will try that out tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## gazzie4

I thought my current kernel was 3.1.5?


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> This post leads me to believe that the Slicer is now doing everything it's supposed to. The "account closed" problem has happened to a handful of people, apparently unrelated to the slicer. One guy on DDB fixed it simply by re-detecting the satellites.


Cool ... thanx for the update.

I only very recently zippered my HR10-250 and kept the original drive as a backup. So I'll give Slicer 1.2 a shot and thing go south I can always put the original drive in and hope for another download of 6.3.


----------



## rbautch

gazzie4 said:


> I thought my current kernel was 3.1.5?


There are two kernels that will work with 6.3. Once is the 3.1.5 kernel that most everyone had on their hacked HR10-250's before the upgrade. By default, the slicer copies this kernel over to the new kernel partition when making the upgrade, unless you stick a new kernel in the /var/kernel directory. A limitation of the 3.1.5 kernel is that DHCP does not work once you're using 6.3 software. A 7.2.2 kernel with also work with 6.3, and also fixes the DHCP issue. Unless you're using DHCP, there's not much reason to use one or the other.


----------



## HSaid

I noticed that I got the new software 6.3. I have my bootpage set to softwareupgrade=false. I have 2 questions

1) How do I know if activation code has been sent to my machine?
2) If I set softwareupgrade=true, and if the software has been activated will the new release overaly all 'hacks'?, does it overlay PTVupgrade changes, e.g. change author file?


----------



## gazzie4

I currently use DHCP, but wasn't sure if there was any other reason to use the 7.2.2. I am having problems ftp'ing it to my tivo anyway. will try to ftp again tonight and then send the slicer over for the update.


----------



## rbautch

HSaid said:


> I noticed that I got the new software 6.3. I have my bootpage set to softwareupgrade=false. I have 2 questions
> 
> 1) How do I know if activation code has been sent to my machine?
> 2) If I set softwareupgrade=true, and if the software has been activated will the new release overaly all 'hacks'?, does it overlay PTVupgrade changes, e.g. change author file?


Not sure about the activation code, but if you change upgradesoftware to true, all you hacks will be overwritten and you'll have a stock tivo.


----------



## NickCat

I'm bummed now because I had the slices used the 1.1 version of slicer and hosed my tivo, started over with my virgin 3.1.5f image and now I'm waiting for the slices again. 

I got the slices on both of my machines after just one daily call on each. 

I wonder though if I already got my slices if it won't send them again because it thinks I still have them.


----------



## jasch

It doesn't matter how many calls you 'force'. The slices do not come through the phone line. They are dowloaded from the satellite and activated when your Tivo does the phone call.


----------



## NickCat

jasch said:


> It doesn't matter how many calls you 'force'. The slices do not come through the phone line. They are dowloaded from the satellite and activated when your Tivo does the phone call.


So it's really just conincidence that I had no 6.3 slices, made a the daily call on one machine, got the 6.3 slices that night. Checked the other machine, no 6.3 slices, made the daily call, had the slices the next night again. Keep in mind that I also had no 6.2 slices on either machine, so after I made a real daily call, using fakecall on both, both machines got 6.3.

Seems a bit too coincidental to not have some bearing on it.

I'm thinking I was in the queue to get the slices, but until I made my daily call to trigger that I was still alive and they should send them.


----------



## rrr22777

Does PTVnet add entries in the .author file to allow serial bash access?


----------



## rbautch

NickCat said:


> So it's really just conincidence that I had no 6.3 slices, made a the daily call on one machine, got the 6.3 slices that night. Checked the other machine, no 6.3 slices, made the daily call, had the slices the next night again. Keep in mind that I also had no 6.2 slices on either machine, so after I made a real daily call, using fakecall on both, both machines got 6.3.
> 
> Seems a bit too coincidental to not have some bearing on it.
> 
> I'm thinking I was in the queue to get the slices, but until I made my daily call to trigger that I was still alive and they should send them.


I can corroborate this coincidence. I had no slices on one of my HR10-250's, forced a call last night over my network (I dont have a phone line), and had the slices this morning.


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> I can corroborate this coincidence. I had no slices on one of my HR10-250's, forced a call last night over my network (I dont have a phone line), and had the slices this morning.


It is starting to sound like a little more than a coincident.

I am still waiting for the slices to arrive.

If I have a zippered drive what would be the best way to force a call? I have a phone line connected for caller ID and so my guess is fakecall is capturing any real call attempts. I also have a network connection so is there a way to force a call over the internet (i thought I read somewhere about a 400 prefix or something)?


----------



## rbautch

bxs122 said:


> It is starting to sound like a little more than a coincident.
> 
> I am still waiting for the slices to arrive.
> 
> If I have a zippered drive what would be the best way to force a call? I have a phone line connected for caller ID and so my guess is fakecall is capturing any real call attempts. I also have a network connection so is there a way to force a call over the internet (i thought I read somewhere about a 400 prefix or something)?


Here is how to force a call over your network.


----------



## NickCat

rbautch said:


> I can corroborate this coincidence. I had no slices on one of my HR10-250's, forced a call last night over my network (I dont have a phone line), and had the slices this morning.


Always good to know I'm not crazy. 

The same thing action/reaction happening on my two boxes just seemed to coincidental to ignore.

I've made my first sucessful network call in today, so we'll see if I get the slices on my freshly rebuilt 3.1.5f box tomorrow.

And just to clarify what you said in your first post rbautch, the new 1.2 version of slicer is working properly to retain hacks and network connectivity? I'm a little gunshy at this point, after my weekend experience with 1.1, to pull the trigger on my second box still running 3.1.5f with the 6.3 slices on it.


----------



## gazzie4

has anyone used slicer 1.12 and if you did, did it work with keeping telnet, ftp?


----------



## tnedator

Ok. A question. I have zipper installed with the fake call turned on. If I initiate a regular call or network call to see if that results in the new software, will it automatically be installed, or is the noupdate flag still set and will the slice be there, but not be installed. 

I am still a bit confused about this aspect of the upgrade.


----------



## rbautch

tnedator said:


> Ok. A question. I have zipper installed with the fake call turned on. If I initiate a regular call or network call to see if that results in the new software, will it automatically be installed, or is the noupdate flag still set and will the slice be there, but not be installed.
> 
> I am still a bit confused about this aspect of the upgrade.


The Zipper sets your upgradesoftware bootpage parameter equal to false, so you'll get the software, but it won't be installed. Read the first post of this thread again to see if that makes sense to you.


----------



## rbautch

gazzie4 said:


> has anyone used slicer 1.12 and if you did, did it work with keeping telnet, ftp?


No such thing as v.1.12. I used v.1.2 this morning and it worked great. Preserved telnet and ftp just fine.


----------



## Draven X. Byrne

rbautch said:


> No such thing as v.1.12. I used v.1.2 this morning and it worked great. Preserved telnet and ftp just fine.


RBautch -

did it work with backported drivers though ie. ASOHOUS Airlink?

Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> No such thing as v.1.12. I used v.1.2 this morning and it worked great. Preserved telnet and ftp just fine.


Russ, did you use it on an HR10-250 that was hacked via Zipper or hacked via another method? Just curious, that's all.


----------



## tnedator

rbautch said:


> The Zipper sets your upgradesoftware bootpage parameter equal to false, so you'll get the software, but it won't be installed. Read the first post of this thread again to see if that makes sense to you.


Sorry, I missed the link to the post on forcing a call. However I posted here a question asking how to actually edit the file with the boardupdate paramater.

Also, that forces a call via the net, is it possible to just call via phone, or is the net preferable?


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> Russ, did you use it on an HR10-250 that was hacked via Zipper or hacked via another method? Just curious, that's all.


Zippered, of course. Are there other methods?


----------



## Lord Vader

That's what I thought, but with all these posts about Slicer 'round here, I wanted to make sure.


----------



## gazzie4

sorry rbautch, I did mean 1.2 my finger slipped when typing. Did you use the 3.1.5 kernel or the 7.2.2?


----------



## rbautch

Draven X. Byrne said:


> RBautch -
> 
> did it work with backported drivers though ie. ASOHOUS Airlink?
> 
> Thanks


It should work, but the Slicer doesn't copy backported drivers over so you'll have to copy those over yourself before rebooting. You'll also need to edit the usb.map file to include your driver. Note that the drivers and usb.map are in a different directory than they were on 3.1.5f.


----------



## rbautch

gazzie4 said:


> sorry rbautch, I did mean 1.2 my finger slipped when typing. Did you use the 3.1.5 kernel or the 7.2.2?


3.1.5


----------



## JDAWG11

I have a zippered hr10 and I am trying to make a daily call over the phone line. I keep getting an error during negotiation. Anyone know why this could be? TIA


----------



## Lord Vader

Have a lot of people NOT received 6.3 yet? I was just wondering how many here haven't. I have not, but I'm not nearly as impatient as others.


----------



## cheer

JDAWG11 said:


> I have a zippered hr10 and I am trying to make a daily call over the phone line. I keep getting an error during negotiation. Anyone know why this could be? TIA


Did you remove the route statements from rc.sysinit.author?


----------



## kcmike

Lord Vader said:


> Have a lot of people NOT received 6.3 yet? I was just wondering how many here haven't. I have not, but I'm not nearly as impatient as others.


I am still waiting for my 6.3 slices...


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, just wondering. Neither I nor my father have received them, but as I said, I'm really not in any rush.


----------



## slydog75

I"ve not recieved them yet either and based off of rbautch's earlier post, there may be a link between recieving the slices and making a daily call.. I'm going to hopefully test that theory out tonight.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I would imagine Zippered units, even though they don't really make a call per se, would still be able to get the updates automatically like others anyway. Of course, they ARE rolling out the upgrade through October 4th, from what Earl said, so that gives folks another 2 1/2 weeks or so.


----------



## JDAWG11

cheer said:


> Did you remove the route statements from rc.sysinit.author?


Do you have a link that would give a detailed description on this, or is it pretty easy. I'm not a noob, I just don't have a lot of time on my hands. Thanks.


----------



## cheer

JDAWG11 said:


> Do you have a link that would give a detailed description on this, or is it pretty easy. I'm not a noob, I just don't have a lot of time on my hands. Thanks.


In your rc.sysinit.author file there are probably a couple of route statements. Delete them.

Sadly, you're on your own if you need more detailed instructions, as (though this may surprise you) I don't have a lot of time on my hands, either.


----------



## JDAWG11

Thanks guys.


----------



## rrr22777

JDAWG11 said:


> Do you have a link that would give a detailed description on this, or is it pretty easy. I'm not a noob, I just don't have a lot of time on my hands. Thanks.


This is an actual upgrade with comments from a post on DDB

[[email protected] ~]$ telnet tivo
Trying 192.168.1.101...
Connected to hdtivo (192.168.1.101).
Escape character is '^]'.
bash-2.02# bootpage -p
No device name given, assuming /dev/hda
root=/dev/hda4 brev=0x100A 
bash-2.02# nano -w /tvbin/installSw.itcl	
[Edit line 86: "exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout" to be 
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout"]
[Edit line 92: "reboot" comment it out
"# reboot"]
bash-2.02# installSw.itcl 6.3-01-2-357
09/17:15:36:44: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: id of /SwSystem/ACTIVE is 44090086
09/17:15:36:44: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: id of /SwSystem/6.3-01-2-357 is 78227711
09/17:15:36:44: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: Installing "6.3-01-2-357".
09/17:15:36:45: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: Removing old package files
09/17:15:36:45: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: Getting packages from database
09/17:15:36:59: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: Executing jpm install of utils-1-1.cpio
09/17:15:37:01: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: Executing updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages
Path prefix is /var/utils/
Sha1hash passed for updatekernel
Sha1hash passed for checkkernel.tcl
Sha1hash passed for messagelib.tcl
Sha1hash passed for buildskeleton
Sha1hash passed for SwInstall.tcl
Sha1hash passed for builddev

Searching /etc/fstab for current root

Old root is on /dev/hda4, new one goes on /dev/hda7

Creating new filesystem on /dev/hda7

Mounting new root filesystem on /install

Installing module core
Installing module hpk-Series2
Installing module kernel-Series2
Building basic filesystem skeleton on /install

Checking /install/etc/fstab

newroot is 7, copying fstab from fstab.alternate
Creating symlinks for /install/etc files
Dismounting /install and checking its integrity

Initializing First Activation Date

Modifying bootparams to point to /dev/hda7

Creating upgrade messages
upgrade_721_mb.msg does not apply to 357
upgrade_721_ptcm.msg does not apply to 357
Flipping root, setting boot parameters to 'root=/dev/hda7 brev=0x100A '

OK, reboot the system to use the new root filesystem

09/17:15:39:20: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: Attempting reboot...
bash-2.02# bootpage -p
No device name given, assuming /dev/hda
root=/dev/hda7 brev=0x100A 
bash-2.02# dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda6 bs=1024k
2+0 records in
2+0 records out
bash-2.02# mount -o remount,rw /
bash-2.02# cd /
bash-2.02# mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/
bash-2.02# cd mnt/
bash-2.02# cp /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.* /mnt/etc/rc.d/
bash-2.02# mv /mnt/sbin/dhclient /mnt/sbin/dhclient.orig
bash-2.02# cd /mnt/sbin/
bash-2.02# mv iptables iptables.old
bash-2.02# echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nexit 0' > iptables; chmod 755 iptables 
bash-2.02# cp /.profile /mnt/
bash-2.02# nano -w /mnt/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author 
[Comment out insmod statements]
[Add netconfig script (Useage is: netconfig.tcl <static_ip> <subnet_mask> <gateway> <dns>), this is the line I used:
/var/hack/bin/netconfig.tcl 192.168.1.101 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1]
bash-2.02# cd /tvbin
bash-2.02# mv tivoapp tivoapp_6.3_orig
bash-2.02# cp tivoapp_6.3_orig tivoapp
bash-2.02# chmod 755 tivoapp
bash-2.02# echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713192; #[30 Second Skip]
2+0 records in
2+0 records out
bash-2.02# echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804900; #[Enable backdoors]
2+0 records in
2+0 records out
bash-2.02# echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1602412; #[Disable Encryption]
2+0 records in
2+0 records out
bash-2.02# cd
bash-2.02# umount /mnt/
bash-2.02# sync
bash-2.02# mount -o remount,ro /
bash-2.02# reboot
[After it starts up, physically reboot it again so the Tivo will use the network settings inserted in the MFS via the netconfig.tcl script]


----------



## tnedator

Can you connect via serial cable with a serial cable and a USB to serial adapter, or do you have to make a cable going from the 1/8" plug to DB9?

It would be much easier to use a null modem cable and a usb to serial adapter if it will work.


----------



## rbautch

JDAWG11 said:


> Do you have a link that would give a detailed description on this, or is it pretty easy. I'm not a noob, I just don't have a lot of time on my hands. Thanks.


The original post of this thread details the exact lines that need to be deleted. Beyond that, editing a text file is something you can easily do with a little searching.


----------



## rbautch

tnedator said:


> Can you connect via serial cable with a serial cable and a USB to serial adapter, or do you have to make a cable going from the 1/8" plug to DB9?
> 
> It would be much easier to use a null modem cable and a usb to serial adapter if it will work.


That's how I do it. My laptop does not have a serial port, and my PC and monitor are difficult to lug around from tivo to tivo.


----------



## gazzie4

I must have done something wrong... I am getting the following error when trying to run the new slicer:

bash-2.02# ./slicer 6.3-01-2-357
bash: ./slicer: No such file or directory

I am in the var/tmp directory and that is where I put the slicer


----------



## MisterEd

FWIW: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=317345


----------



## gazzie4

should that affect people who alread have the download in their system?


----------



## MisterEd

If you already have it (and have NOT installed it) I would assume it would just overwrite it.


gazzie4 said:


> should that affect people who alread have the download in their system?


----------



## rbautch

gazzie4 said:


> I must have done something wrong... I am getting the following error when trying to run the new slicer:
> 
> bash-2.02# ./slicer 6.3-01-2-357
> bash: ./slicer: No such file or directory
> 
> I am in the var/tmp directory and that is where I put the slicer


Try FTPing it again, maybe to another directory. Make sure you're in binary mode.


----------



## madgrizzle

tnedator said:


> Can you connect via serial cable with a serial cable and a USB to serial adapter, or do you have to make a cable going from the 1/8" plug to DB9?
> 
> It would be much easier to use a null modem cable and a usb to serial adapter if it will work.


If you are suggesting putting the USB to serial adapter on the HR10, that's not going to work. Serial access is only available through the serial port and you need the 1/8" plug to get to it. It's not really that hard to make a cable. I made one using by snipping ends off of old, obsolete parts and twisting the wires together. I did have to use a cheap ohmmeter to trace the pinout of the phono plug and DB9, but overall it was rather simple. Surprised me that it actually worked at 115.2Kbps though


----------



## gazzie4

erased and then ftp'd again (using binary) and got this instead

bash-2.02# ./slicer 6.3-01-2-357
bash: ./slicer: Permission denied


----------



## mkbruce

gazzie4 said:


> erased and then ftp'd again (using binary) and got this instead
> 
> bash-2.02# ./slicer 6.3-01-2-357
> bash: ./slicer: Permission denied


Try

chmod u+x ./slicer


----------



## gazzie4

bash-2.02# chmod u+x ./slicer 6.3-01-2-357
chmod: ./slicer: Read-only file system
chmod: 6.3-01-2-357: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# rootwrite
making root filesystem writable; type 'rootread' to make read-only...

executing mount -o remount,rw /

done!
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# chmod u+x ./slicer 6.3-01-2-357
chmod: 6.3-01-2-357: No such file or directory
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# rootread
making root filesystem read-only; type 'rootwrite' to make writable..

executing mount -o remount,ro /

done!


----------



## boody

rbautch said:


> There are two kernels that will work with 6.3. Once is the 3.1.5 kernel that most everyone had on their hacked HR10-250's before the upgrade. By default, the slicer copies this kernel over to the new kernel partition when making the upgrade, unless you stick a new kernel in the /var/kernel directory. A limitation of the 3.1.5 kernel is that DHCP does not work once you're using 6.3 software. A 7.2.2 kernel with also work with 6.3, and also fixes the DHCP issue. Unless you're using DHCP, there's not much reason to use one or the other.


Trying to cut to the chase here, please confirm my understanding:
Status: I have a manually hacked HR10 running a 2.4.20 kernel from PTV (no cake, no zipper). I want to let it update to 6.3 naturally, keep my recordings and manually re-hack to the current state. I prefer not to run elaborate scripts that do all kinds of things to my TiVo, regardless of how customizable they are (no offense to the talented people who wrote them)- I'm a bit of a purist and I want to know exactly what I'm doing to my TiVo and why. So, to do this (please confirm):

1. I can dd in the PTV killinitrd'd image 7.2.2 and 6.3 will (still) run
2. these modules (included with 6.3?) will still work (usb ethernet will still function):
insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
3. I can assign a static IP in rc.sysinit.author and it will work
4. fakecall will work, or DEBUG_BOARD=true will allow network calls
5. What won't work is any hack I made to tivoapp which has yet to be re-hacked

Am I missing anything major? I guess what I'm really asking is what a manual hacking of a current tivo looks like today (w/o zipper or cake).

Lastly, given the rollout freeze, doesn't holding off on doing anything make the most sense in case yet another version of 6.3 comes down in the coming weeks rendering all work suggested above moot (once allowed to reboot/upgrade naturally).


----------



## mkbruce

gazzie4 said:


> bash-2.02# chmod u+x ./slicer 6.3-01-2-357
> chmod: ./slicer: Read-only file system
> chmod: 6.3-01-2-357: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# rootwrite
> making root filesystem writable; type 'rootread' to make read-only...
> 
> executing mount -o remount,rw /
> 
> done!
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# chmod u+x ./slicer 6.3-01-2-357
> chmod: 6.3-01-2-357: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# rootread
> making root filesystem read-only; type 'rootwrite' to make writable..
> 
> executing mount -o remount,ro /
> 
> done!


Given the output above, you should have done the following:

rootwrite

chmod u+x ./slicer

rootread

./slicer 6.3-01-2-357

chmod changes the permissions on the named file. In this case, u+x adds excecution privileges (i.e. makes it so you can run the script).


----------



## tnedator

madgrizzle said:


> If you are suggesting putting the USB to serial adapter on the HR10, that's not going to work. Serial access is only available through the serial port and you need the 1/8" plug to get to it. It's not really that hard to make a cable. I made one using by snipping ends off of old, obsolete parts and twisting the wires together. I did have to use a cheap ohmmeter to trace the pinout of the phono plug and DB9, but overall it was rather simple. Surprised me that it actually worked at 115.2Kbps though


Once you have the cable (I found a 1/8" to serial cable from my scanner), how exactly do you connect. It seems I have read you are supposed to reboot and then hit enter within 10 seconds, but I never get a bash. I can't be 100% sure that the pinout on this cable is the same, but I am also not sure if I am attempting to connect properly.


----------



## Runch Machine

Did the Caller ID function still work after the slicer finished or did you have to do something additional to get Caller ID to continue to work. What about Fake Call?


----------



## rbautch

gazzie4 said:


> bash-2.02# chmod u+x ./slicer 6.3-01-2-357
> chmod: ./slicer: Read-only file system
> chmod: 6.3-01-2-357: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# rootwrite
> making root filesystem writable; type 'rootread' to make read-only...
> 
> executing mount -o remount,rw /
> 
> done!
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# chmod u+x ./slicer 6.3-01-2-357
> chmod: 6.3-01-2-357: No such file or directory
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# rootread
> making root filesystem read-only; type 'rootwrite' to make writable..
> 
> executing mount -o remount,ro /
> 
> done!


Try this:
mount -o remount,rw /
chmod u+x slicer
./slicer 6.3-01-2-357

If that doesnt work, reboot your tivo and try again. 
If still donesnt work, mount your root filesystem read only, then run:
e2fsck -p /dev/hdaX, where X is your root filesystem partition, either 4 or 7.


----------



## Lord Vader

Runch Machine said:


> Did the Caller ID function still work after the slicer finished or did you have to do something additional to get Caller ID to continue to work. What about Fake Call?


Hell, I lost my Caller ID on *all * my hacked TIVOs, even those not upgraded yet and the Zippered ones, and nothing I've done has been able to bring it back.


----------



## rbautch

boody said:


> Trying to cut to the chase here, please confirm my understanding:
> Status: I have a manually hacked HR10 running a 2.4.20 kernel from PTV (no cake, no zipper). I want to let it update to 6.3 naturally, keep my recordings and manually re-hack to the current state. I prefer not to run elaborate scripts that do all kinds of things to my TiVo, regardless of how customizable they are (no offense to the talented people who wrote them)- I'm a bit of a purist and I want to know exactly what I'm doing to my TiVo and why. So, to do this (please confirm):
> 
> 1. I can dd in the PTV killinitrd'd image 7.2.2 and 6.3 will (still) run
> 2. these modules (included with 6.3?) will still work (usb ethernet will still function):
> insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
> insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
> insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
> 3. I can assign a static IP in rc.sysinit.author and it will work
> 4. fakecall will work, or DEBUG_BOARD=true will allow network calls
> 5. What won't work is any hack I made to tivoapp which has yet to be re-hacked
> 
> Am I missing anything major? I guess what I'm really asking is what a manual hacking of a current tivo looks like today (w/o zipper or cake).
> 
> Lastly, given the rollout freeze, doesn't holding off on doing anything make the most sense in case yet another version of 6.3 comes down in the coming weeks rendering all work suggested above moot (once allowed to reboot/upgrade naturally).


All correct, except:
- fakecall has to be modified for 6.3 - see DDB for that.
- don't insmod any drivers, since 6.3 loads them automatically
- also (for others tuning in) note that you can only set up network params in the author file if you are using a 7.2.2 kernel.


----------



## hpfanatic

slydog75 said:


> I"ve not recieved them yet either and based off of rbautch's earlier post, there may be a link between recieving the slices and making a daily call.. I'm going to hopefully test that theory out tonight.


On one of mine I had to force a call before I got the 6.3 slices, then let it update and overwrite my hacks.

On the second one, my main one, I am going to use the slicer on it. I just checked, and before doing anything to the Route statements, and forcing a call, I already have the slices, so they came with no phone call first on it.

Maybe one call from an account is needed before all DTivos on that account get the update?


----------



## gazzie4

tried all, and this was latest attempt:

bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# e2fsck -p /dev/hda7
/dev/hda7 is mounted. Do you really want to continue (y/n)? yes

/dev/hda7 has reached maximal mount count, check forced.
/dev/hda7: 1141/32768 files (0.9% non-contiguous), 44460/131072 blocks
bash-2.02# ./slicer 6.3-01-2-357
bash: ./slicer: Text file busy
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# mount -o remount,rw /
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# chmod u+x slicer
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# ./slicer 6.3-01-2-357
bash: ./slicer: Text file busy
bash-2.02#


----------



## rbautch

See here: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2003-September/009972.html

It's possible you have another instance of it running somewhere. Type ps to see if you can find another running copy. Also try renaming the file, and run it again.


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> Here is how to force a call over your network.


1. Add the ,#401 dialing prefix to your phone options. 
2. Edit the DEBUG_BOARD variable as shown above. It's on line 532 in case your searching for it with vi.

OK ... gonna give it a try.

In researching I've only found refs to entering ,#401 so I added it and tested and cannot tell if the call actually went thru - the screen seems to be stuck on Connecting (Configuring...)

What vallue do I set DEBUG_BOARD to?
Is the the DEBUG_BOARD variable in the rc.sysinit file? If so then on completing the edit do I reboot the Tivo?

Disregard questsion ... changed DEBUG_BOARD to true, rebooted then added ,#401 and am now testing. So far looks to have gotten further in that I now get a Connecting (Negotiating...) instead of just Connecting (Configuring...)

OK it ended up failing on Connecting (Negotiating...) , I tested three times. What else should I look at to change? I did telnet in and tested echo $DEBUG_BOARD and the value was returned as true.

thanx,


----------



## gazzie4

rbautch thank you for all your help...I finally got it to work, it looks like the file was getting corrupted during transfer. I tried a bunch of different programs for ftp, but was finally able to get one to work without error, and now my system is rebooting with the upgrades. It would not gunzip the new kernel (7.2.2) over but I guess I can add that later if all works out.


----------



## gazzie4

well it sort worked. The update took, no errors, however no network at all. and this was with slicer 1.2.

Oh well, I still have serial so hopefully a fix will come out so I can update it with the networking capability.


----------



## mchahn

I also have 6.3 running after using today's slicer, and I also have no network.

rbautch gave directions on what to do from here on page seven of this thread. I would post a link but the forum won't let me.

I have my serial working and I now want to run lghahn's script to configure the net. My current problem is that I cannot find netconfig.itcl anywhere. I looked through all the tivoweb stuff I have. I searched all the forums here. 

Can some PLEASE tell me where to get netconfig?


----------



## mchahn

Never mind. I found netconfig.tcl over at the ddb forum. Now I have to figure out how to copy a text file to my tivo using hyperterminal. So far, sending text from a file while vi is in insert mode doesn't work, even with delays set for each char. Maybe there is some way to send text over a telnet link directly into a file.


----------



## mchahn

I copied netconfig.tcl over (after using cat > filename {duh}) and got this crash when I ran it:

------------------------------

bash-2.02# ./netconfig.tcl 192.168.1.52 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1 
86 0 1308 S /tvbin/AtscTu 
assert: Tmk Assertion Failure:, portstatus 100, change 0, 12
assert: FsAllocateFunction, line 203 ()cTunerD 
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <2311> strayed! 
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec ) 
Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...i semaphore 
tcd 1
hpk Series2
read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp
read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6
read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6
read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1
read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so
read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so
read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so
read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so
read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so
read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so
read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2
read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so
0x02a7ea98 0x006af23c 0x02a4a878 0x02a4cc40 0x02a5a9b4 0x02a59964 0x00ced218
0x00cecedc 0x0074bef4 0x006e0274 0x0201455c
END_OF_BT

Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <2311>: assertion failure
flushing ide devices: hda hdb
Restarting system.

-----------------

I was using the netconfig that contained this header:

# Network Config 1.0 by l.g. kahn to get around the problem
# that dtivo v. 6.2 has no network menus.

Can someone give me a clue as to where to go from here?


----------



## mchahn

I am still not working, but I've discovered a few interesting things:

1) Slicer left a syntax error in rc.sysinit.author. It was apparently this code because removing it fixed it:

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
fi

2) Slicer already ran an equivalent to netconfig.tcl. This was at the end of rc.sysinit.author:

if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.52 192.168.1.1
mount -o remount,ro /
fi
fi

This didn't run on slicer's first reboot since the file had the syntas error. I tried running network.tcl and got similar results to what I got from netconfig.tcl:

bash-2.02# tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.52 192.168.1.1
assert: Tmk Assertion Failure:
assert: FsAllocateFunction, line 203 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <480> strayed!
Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...

bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT
tcd 1
hpk Series2
read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp
read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6
read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6
read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1
read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so
read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so
read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so
read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so
read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so
read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so
read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2
read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so
0x02a7ea98 0x006af23c 0x02a4a878 0x02a4cc40 0x02a5a9b4 0x02a59964 0x00ced218
0x00cecedc 0x0074bef4 0x006e0274 0x0201455c
END_OF_BT

Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <480>: assertion failure
flushing ide devices: hda hdb
Restarting system.

So I think my ip setup has never gotten to mfs, although I don't know how to check this.


----------



## agzela

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=317345&page=2&pp=30


----------



## mchahn

Apparently network.tcl and netconfig.tcl need to run during boot. I patched rc.sysinit.author to run network.tcl without the first_boot flag, rebooted, restored rc.sysinit.author, rebooted, and now I have a network connection and my hacks are working.

Apparently slicer is not quite ready for prime-time.


----------



## bxs122

bxs122 said:


> 1. Add the ,#401 dialing prefix to your phone options.
> 2. Edit the DEBUG_BOARD variable as shown above. It's on line 532 in case your searching for it with vi.


Well after rbautch excellent help I was successful in forcing a call out of my HR10-250. Sure enough there was about ten minutes of downloading and this morning I saw that the 6.3 slices had arrived.

Now the big question is, does the latest slicer work or should I follow one of the original options that would install 6.3 but lose my TivoWeb etc.

thanx,


----------



## NickCat

Just to add more proof to the "my you have to dial in to trigger the 6.3 slice download" theory. As theorized earlier in this thread, I got the 6.3 slices last night after my first forced call on my newly rebuilt 3.1.5f machine. (After it had already happened once on this same machine (pre-slicer incident), and once on my other machine)

I guess I'll just wait and see about upgrading though with this halt on the 6.3 rollout.

Stupid Question: Do I care about the 72.5 or 95 satellite issues? I have a triple LNB oval dish and I subscribe to Total Choice Premier and obviously get HD channels, but all my locals are OTA. Does this satellite issue with the 6.3 slice affect me at all?


----------



## 100Tbps

NickCat said:


> Just to add more proof to the "my you have to dial in to trigger the 6.3 slice download" theory. As theorized earlier in this thread, I got the 6.3 slices last night after my first forced call on my newly rebuilt 3.1.5f machine. (After it had already happened once on this same machine (pre-slicer incident), and once on my other machine)
> 
> I guess I'll just wait and see about upgrading though with this halt on the 6.3 rollout.
> 
> Stupid Question: Do I care about the 72.5 or 95 satellite issues? I have a triple LNB oval dish and I subscribe to Total Choice Premier and obviously get HD channels, but all my locals are OTA. Does this satellite issue with the 6.3 slice affect me at all?


Same here - I did the call over ethernet last night and have the slices today.

I believe those satellites carry international channels and there's a thread explaining whatever else is going on there - I read it and stopped when I realized it didn't affect me but it seemed pretty detailed.

At this point, I'm willing to go ahead and slice it up, but I sure would like to see someone post to say slicer 1.2 not only upgrades the system, but retains networking (I have a Linksys USB200M - not wireless), retains fakecall even though now I guess I don't care, keeps the callerid pop-up, etc. And even then, is there something else that must be done in conjunction or ahead of time to get slicer to do all of this.

Lastly, is there something I can do to extract these slices to get them over to ptvupgrade or whoever else may need them? I saw some posts on this earlier but have yet to see anyone post explicit instructions on what to do or how to do it. I'm happy to help if I can.


----------



## mkbruce

NickCat said:


> Just to add more proof to the "my you have to dial in to trigger the 6.3 slice download" theory. As theorized earlier in this thread, I got the 6.3 slices last night after my first forced call on my newly rebuilt 3.1.5f machine. (After it had already happened once on this same machine (pre-slicer incident), and once on my other machine)
> 
> I guess I'll just wait and see about upgrading though with this halt on the 6.3 rollout.
> 
> Stupid Question: Do I care about the 72.5 or 95 satellite issues? I have a triple LNB oval dish and I subscribe to Total Choice Premier and obviously get HD channels, but all my locals are OTA. Does this satellite issue with the 6.3 slice affect me at all?


One more data point:

I forced a daily call (via phone after disabling the route statements in rc.sysinit.author and rebooting) on both my HR-10's yesterday. This morning, both had the slices. Coincidence?????


----------



## cheer

mkbruce said:


> One more data point:
> 
> I forced a daily call (via phone after disabling the route statements in rc.sysinit.author and rebooting) on both my HR-10's yesterday. This morning, both had the slices. Coincidence?????


I never made a call, and I had the slices the first day.


----------



## RockyL

mkbruce said:


> One more data point:
> 
> I forced a daily call (via phone after disabling the route statements in rc.sysinit.author and rebooting) on both my HR-10's yesterday. This morning, both had the slices. Coincidence?????


Well, I did the same thing yesterday on both of my boxes. This morning I had the slices on one, but not the other. At least this does confirm that DirecTV/TiVo has not halted the downloading of slices. Apparently they only halted the software installation process...


----------



## gazzie4

mchahn said:


> Apparently network.tcl and netconfig.tcl need to run during boot. I patched rc.sysinit.author to run network.tcl without the first_boot flag, rebooted, restored rc.sysinit.author, rebooted, and now I have a network connection and my hacks are working.
> 
> Apparently slicer is not quite ready for prime-time.


 mchahn, can you give a little more detail on your exact steps to getting back internet. I am still a little new at all this stuff, and would like to get my network back.

Thanks


----------



## muzzymate

Well I just used the Slicer, purchased yesterday (so I presume I got 1.2), and lost all my network connectivity. It looks like it's grabbing an IP address but I can't ping, FTP, or telnet into it. Guess I'll have to pull the drive again which was the whole reason I purchased in to begin with. I had previously hacked it with the Zipper.

With news that the 6.3 upgrade is halted, I think I'll just wait until 6.3.1 is released so I don't need to pull the drive a third time. And even then, I'll probably just wait until the Zipper and enhancement scripts have been updated for the new software.


----------



## bxs122

mkbruce said:


> One more data point:
> 
> I forced a daily call (via phone after disabling the route statements in rc.sysinit.author and rebooting) on both my HR-10's yesterday. This morning, both had the slices. Coincidence?????


Too many have noted the same for this to be coincidence.


----------



## bxs122

muzzymate said:


> Well I just used the Slicer, purchased yesterday (so I presume I got 1.2), and lost all my network connectivity. It looks like it's grabbing an IP address but I can't ping, FTP, or telnet into it. Guess I'll have to pull the drive again which was the whole reason I purchased in to begin with. I had previously hacked it with the Zipper.
> 
> With news that the 6.3 upgrade is halted, I think I'll just wait until 6.3.1 is released so I don't need to pull the drive a third time. And even then, I'll probably just wait until the Zipper and enhancement scripts have been updated for the new software.


Bummer to hear slicer 1.2 did not work on your machine.

What do you mean 6.3 upgrade is halted?


----------



## rbitting

I got the 6.3 upgrade last night. Yesterday afternoon I used the ,#401 and modify the rc.sysinit and forced a call and then last night the 6.3 slices appeared on the unit. So I do think the call is necessary. I hope a new version of the slicer comes out that works without losing the network. So since I got the slices last night I doubt the upgrade is halted. I'm sure they can tell where the customer is at and whether they would be affected by the 6.3 upgrade.


----------



## Finnstang

I setup and forced a call over ethernet last night and had 6.3 slices this morning.


----------



## tnedator

NickCat said:


> Just to add more proof to the "my you have to dial in to trigger the 6.3 slice download" theory. As theorized earlier in this thread, I got the 6.3 slices last night after my first forced call on my newly rebuilt 3.1.5f machine. (After it had already happened once on this same machine (pre-slicer incident), and once on my other machine)
> 
> I guess I'll just wait and see about upgrading though with this halt on the 6.3 rollout.
> 
> Stupid Question: Do I care about the 72.5 or 95 satellite issues? I have a triple LNB oval dish and I subscribe to Total Choice Premier and obviously get HD channels, but all my locals are OTA. Does this satellite issue with the 6.3 slice affect me at all?


Ditto. After a fair amount of help from people walking me forcing through a call with ,#401 last night, I checked this morning and I have 6.3-01-2-357 listed.

I am not sure I want to attempt to install it with the halt in place, and I have been unclear of how well the currentl slicer is working.

What exactly is on 72.5 and 95? I believe I am just getting video from 101, 110 and 119.


----------



## muzzymate

bxs122 said:


> What do you mean 6.3 upgrade is halted?


See here. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=317345


----------



## HUGE2U

6.3 this morning for me too (at least on one of them).



HUGE

EDIT: Is there any wayto tranfer the slices from one HR10 to the other?


----------



## rrr22777

tnedator said:


> Ditto. After a fair amount of help from people walking me forcing through a call with ,#401 last night, I checked this morning and I have 6.3-01-2-357 listed.
> 
> I am not sure I want to attempt to install it with the halt in place, and I have been unclear of how well the currentl slicer is working.
> 
> What exactly is on 72.5 and 95? I believe I am just getting video from 101, 110 and 119.


72.5 has midwest area locals and 95 has international.


----------



## bxs122

So does anyone know the latest state of Slicer ... is it usable? I have followed the upgrades and belive I have the latest but as most I have reservations about using it.

If it still does not work what will be the worst that can happen - if it is just losing the zipper then I guess there isn't anything to lose going with Slicer vs. the option 1 rbautch posted on the first page.


----------



## Finnstang

bxs122 said:


> So does anyone know the latest state of Slicer ... is it usable? I have followed the upgrades and belive I have the latest but as most I have reservations about using it.
> 
> If it still does not work what will be the worst that can happen - if it is just losing the zipper then I guess there isn't anything to lose going with Slicer vs. the option 1 rbautch posted on the first page.


From what people are saying, everything is still there, but people are still losing network connectivity. You can get it back by using a serial cable to access the TiVo.


----------



## kcmike

bxs122 said:


> Well after rbautch excellent help I was successful in forcing a call out of my HR10-250. Sure enough there was about ten minutes of downloading and this morning I saw that the 6.3 slices had arrived.
> 
> Now the big question is, does the latest slicer work or should I follow one of the original options that would install 6.3 but lose my TivoWeb etc.
> 
> thanx,


How did you get it to dial out, I have the same situation you did: failing on Connecting (Negotiating...)

--Mike


----------



## HUGE2U

So I used l slicer, work (I guess, I mean I am at 6.3) but lost network. The lights on the usb adapter do not even light up. I do have serial access. What's my next step?

HUGE


----------



## hpfanatic

I took the chance and used the Slicer 1.2, and like alot of others lost my networking. Now to find that serial cable I have somewhere around here...


----------



## Tonedeaf

kcmike said:


> How did you get it to dial out, I have the same situation you did: failing on Connecting (Negotiating...)
> 
> --Mike


Look HERE

and HERE


----------



## bxs122

Finnstang said:


> From what people are saying, everything is still there, but people are still losing network connectivity. You can get it back by using a serial cable to access the TiVo.


As a precaution I built a serial cable over the weekend and tested bash via the serial port...works pretty good.

So if I lost my network then use the serial bash prompt what steps do I make to get my network back? I am a Windows guy and only now learning the Linux side so in explanation there can never be too much detail.


----------



## mchahn

A lot of you are where I was yesterday. The slicer worked except for no networking. I'll tell you exactly what I did to make it work (leaving out the wrong turns). Your mileage may vary.

1) I built a serial cable, downloaded a decent terminal emulator, and got serial bash working. Contrary to all the other reports mine worked at 9600.

2) I copied /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author over to edit. (I don't know vi well enough to use).

3) I had noticed that there was a syntax error in the file so I found the offending lines and commented them out.

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
fi

4) I also deleted the comment lines that were added for beginning and end of user section. The first of them made the #!bin/bash line go to the second line, which worried me.

5) The slicer code added to the end of the file looked like this:

## Slicer - run network script only once. Reboot after 20 minutes
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.52 192.168.1.1
mount -o remount,ro /
fi
fi

I edited it to look like this so that it would run on the next reboot:

## Slicer - run network script only once. Reboot after 20 minutes
mount -o remount,rw /
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.52 192.168.1.1
mount -o remount,ro /

6) I rebooted

7) I re-edited the file to return the slicer code at the end back to what it was.

8) I rebooted again.

Voila! Everything worked.


----------



## HUGE2U

mchahn said:


> A lot of you are where I was yesterday. The slicer worked except for no networking. I'll tell you exactly what I did to make it work (leaving out the wrong turns). Your mileage may vary.
> 
> 1) I built a serial cable, downloaded a decent terminal emulator, and got serial bash working. Contrary to all the other reports mine worked at 9600.
> 
> 2) I copied /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author over to edit. (I don't know vi well enough to use).
> 
> 3) I had noticed that there was a syntax error in the file so I found the offending lines and commented them out.
> 
> if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
> fi
> 
> 4) I also deleted the comment lines that were added for beginning and end of user section. The first of them made the #!bin/bash line go to the second line, which worried me.
> 
> 5) The slicer code added to the end of the file looked like this:
> 
> ## Slicer - run network script only once. Reboot after 20 minutes
> if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
> mount -o remount,rw /
> if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.52 192.168.1.1
> mount -o remount,ro /
> fi
> fi
> 
> I edited it to look like this so that it would run on the next reboot:
> 
> ## Slicer - run network script only once. Reboot after 20 minutes
> mount -o remount,rw /
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.52 192.168.1.1
> mount -o remount,ro /
> 
> 6) I rebooted
> 
> 7) I re-edited the file to return the slicer code at the end back to what it was.
> 
> 8) I rebooted again.
> 
> Voila! Everything worked.


Where did you get network.tcl?

HUGE


----------



## agzela

ERROR: Didn't find any device list files in /install/platform/utils/DeviceList/
while executing
"exec tivosh /var/utils//buildskeleton /install"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval exec tivosh $prefix/buildskeleton $installdir"
(file "/var/utils/updateroot" line 147)
while executing
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages"
(object "::inst" method "::Installer::installSoftware" body line 46)
invoked from within
"inst installSoftware $name $Inc::TC_INSTALL_DIR "
(file "./installSw.itcl" line 182)

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be
run again. Exiting now...


----------



## rbautch

mchahn said:


> 3) I had noticed that there was a syntax error in the file so I found the offending lines and commented them out.
> 
> if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
> fi


 This is my fault. In the code I contributed for the network upgrade, I removed all lines from the author file that start with "ifconfig" or "route add". That leaves this remnant in the author file that causes it to halt, and never finish the network setup. NOTE THAT THIS ONLY AFFECTS PTVNET USERS.



mchahn said:


> ## Slicer - run network script only once. Reboot after 20 minutes
> mount -o remount,rw /
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.52 192.168.1.1
> mount -o remount,ro /


 I suggest not making this change, because it will reset your IP address to this value every time you reboot. The old code makes sure the network script only gets run once.

Bottom line is that if you are a PTVnet user, add an echo statement in the following location in your author file, and the slicer (v.1.2) should run fine:
if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
ifconfig eth0 $STATIC_IP broadcast $BROADCAST netmask $NETMASK
route add default gw $GATEWAY
*echo*
fi
I'll ask PTVupgrade to make this a permanent patch.


----------



## HUGE2U

rbautch said:


> This is my fault. In the code I contributed for the network upgrade, I removed all lines from the author file that start with "ifconfig" or "route add". That leaves this remnant in the author file that causes it to halt, and never finish the network setup. NOTE THAT THIS ONLY AFFECTS PTVNET USERS.
> 
> I suggest not making this change, because it will reset your IP address to this value every time you reboot. The old code makes sure the network script only gets run once.
> 
> Bottom line is that if you are a PTVnet user, add an echo statement in the following location in your author file, and the slicer (v.1.2) should run fine:
> if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
> ifconfig eth0 $STATIC_IP broadcast $BROADCAST netmask $NETMASK
> route add default gw $GATEWAY
> *echo*
> fi
> I'll ask PTVupgrade to make this a permanent patch.


So post slicer - and not a PTVnet person, how do I restore network?

HUGE


----------



## tivoupgrade

If you have the gotomydvr client installed, you'll find that it won't run properly on 6.3 (we are working to fix that).

Three ways to work around it...

Before running 1.2 of The Slicer, if you have a /gotomydvr directory, rename it to something else, OR after running it, rename in the /install directory, OR delete the startup lines from rc.sysinit.author.

More to come.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Type the following to repair the section of the rc.sysinit.author file Russ was talking about:



Code:


rootwrite <enter>
vi /install/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author <enter>
:77 <enter>
o echo <esc>
:x! <enter>
sync ; reboot <enter>


----------



## bxs122

I'm just about to run Slicer ... does it matter where I run it from?

Is there anything I should do in advance ?

thanx


----------



## Beantownbeanie

HI
I am buying the slicer when I get home today. Many posts mention FTP'ing it to the Tivo. Is how to do this in the instructions? I know it's File Transfer Protocol and that I am uploading the slicer to my Tivo...I just need the steps. I'm worried I will mess this up and it is premiere week. My other half would have my head but I really want to upgrade. Also my IP address is the fake one behind the firewall. Is this ok. I saw this mentioned in posts too. I am trying to do this on my own but I searched and I didn't see the answers.
I don't care if I lose the network as I can pull a drive easy and use my instant cake (to restart all over) and other cd I bought when this died the first time and I had to replace the hard drive. 
I also plan to buy the instant cake upgrade for this 6.3 but just can't wait!!!!
It was so easy and worked the first time. I am hoping this goes as well.
Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## bxs122

Beantownbeanie said:


> HI
> I am buying the slicer when I get home today. Many posts mention FTP'ing it to the Tivo. Is how to do this in the instructions? I know it's File Transfer Protocol and that I am uploading the slicer to my Tivo...I just need the steps. I'm worried I will mess this up and it is premiere week. My other half would have my head but I really want to upgrade. Also my IP address is the fake one behind the firewall. Is this ok. I saw this mentioned in posts too. I am trying to do this on my own but I searched and I didn't see the answers.
> I don't care if I lose the network as I can pull a drive easy and use my instant cake and other cd I bought when this died the first time and I had to replace the hard drive. It was so easy and worked the first time. I am hoping this goes as well.
> Thanks in advance for your time.


Easiest utility i FileZilla ... download, install, run, connect to your Tivo then set transfer mode to binary and upload the slicer file to var/tmp


----------



## bxs122

Well ran the slicer - did not get any errors.

The tivo rebooted and I am now at a DirecTV screen with 'Preparing the service update...This may take up to an hour'

I wasn't expecting that. I thought running slicer did the install.


----------



## Lord Vader

Let us know if you retained connectivity.


----------



## tivoupgrade

tivoupgrade said:


> Type the following to repair the section of the rc.sysinit.author file Russ was talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> rootwrite <enter>
> vi /install/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author <enter>
> :77 <enter>
> o echo <esc>
> :x! <enter>
> sync ; reboot <enter>


and then "reboot" one last time...


----------



## bxs122

Lord Vader said:


> Let us know if you retained connectivity.


CRAP ... no network and no sound. Now what do I do?

Should I try to connect via the serial cable and do the following:

rootwrite <enter>
vi /install/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author <enter>
:77 <enter>
o echo <esc>
:x! <enter>
sync ; reboot <enter>

My tivo is an HR10-250 instantcaked 3.x with zipper, other than that I could tell you anything more about it.


----------



## tivoupgrade

bxs122 said:


> CRAP ... no network and no sound. Now what do I do?
> 
> Should I try to connect via the serial cable and do the following:
> 
> rootwrite <enter>
> vi /install/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author <enter>
> :77 <enter>
> o echo <esc>
> :x! <enter>
> sync ; reboot <enter>
> 
> My tivo is an HR10-250 instantcaked 3.x with zipper, other than that I could tell you anything more about it.


that is what you should try to do.

but if you have no sound, that may be a different issue.

also note that i edited my post - you need to do one more reboot for the network settings to take effect.


----------



## Lord Vader

I wonder if The Slicer will be revised to version 1.3 or something to correct these network problems. I can just see total newbies messing up their TIVOs trying to edit things.


----------



## bxs122

I got my sound back ... tivo Dolby setting (i think)

Got the serial cable connected and will attempt the script above

I also lost 30 second skip so at this point I don't know what state the tivo is in.

Off the bat rootwrote <enter> failed with not found

moving ahead I think this is same as rw ... but of course rw does not work either.


----------



## tivoupgrade

bxs122 said:


> I got my sound back ... tivo Dolby setting (i think)
> 
> Got the serial cable connected and will attempt the script above
> 
> I also lost 30 second skip so at this point I don't know what state the tivo is in.
> 
> Off the bat rootwrote <enter> failed with not found
> 
> moving ahead I think this is same as rw


its rootwrite... if it failed with not found its because you do not have a PTVnet drive, you can also do a

mount -o remount,rw /


----------



## bxs122

tivoupgrade said:


> its rootwrite... if it failed with not found its because you do not have a PTVnet drive, you can also do a
> 
> mount -o remount,rw /


I am stuck on the sync ; reboot

How do you do this in vi? or is :x! supposed to exit from vi

OK I am pretty stuck ... when I type :77 and press enter, the prompt just sits there. If I then press 0 as in to start type o echo the screen scrolls with a bunch of ~

At this point I have no idea the state of the file so I do a :q! to quit without saving.


----------



## tivoupgrade

bxs122 said:


> I am stuck on the sync ; reboot
> 
> How do you do this in vi? or is :x! supposed to exit from vi
> 
> OK I am pretty stuck ... when I type :77 and press enter, the prompt just sits there. If I then press 0 as in to start type o echo the screen scrolls with a bunch of ~
> 
> At this point I have no idea the state of the file so I do a :q! to quit without saving.


:77 --- takes you to the 77th line of the file
o --- puts you into "overwrite mode"
echo --- space echo is just the text to type in
<esc> --- gets you out of overwrite mode
:x! --- writes the file and exits vi


----------



## bxs122

tivoupgrade said:


> :77 --- takes you to the 77th line of the file
> o --- puts you into "overwrite mode"
> echo --- space echo is just the text to type in
> <esc> --- gets you out of overwrite mode
> :x! --- writes the file and exits vi


thanx for the help ... but whenever I follow exactly as listed above I end up with a screen that looks like

~
~
~
ech

with the cursor blinking where the o is supposed to be.

At that point I just :q! to get out without doing any damage.

What am I missing?

OK got it -- I moved to the install/rc.d folder then types vi rc.sysinit.author and well as you can guess I saw the actual file and was able to follow your instructions. Machine is rebooting now.

Sorry for having been a nudge on the vi stuff.

So how do I get joe back in there...I liked it much more than vi


----------



## rbautch

mchahn said:


> I am still not working, but I've discovered a few interesting things:
> 
> 1) Slicer left a syntax error in rc.sysinit.author. It was apparently this code because removing it fixed it:
> 
> if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
> fi


These lines need to be deleted for the network script to run. See my post above.



mchahn said:


> 2) I tried running network.tcl and got similar results to what I got from netconfig.tcl:
> 
> bash-2.02# tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.52 192.168.1.1
> assert: Tmk Assertion Failure:
> assert: FsAllocateFunction, line 203 ()
> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <480> strayed!
> Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...


In order to run a tivosh script, you need to have the following lines in your author file:


Code:


export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10

Add those to your author file, and reboot your tivo, twice. That should bring up the network.


----------



## fatdad1

Not trying , but in...But if you are serial (all I had many years ago) make sure you have an ansi console (vi being keyboard driven) and that you are rwrite cableable, already covered.


----------



## rbautch

muzzymate said:


> Well I just used the Slicer, purchased yesterday (so I presume I got 1.2), and lost all my network connectivity. It looks like it's grabbing an IP address but I can't ping, FTP, or telnet into it. Guess I'll have to pull the drive again which was the whole reason I purchased in to begin with. I had previously hacked it with the Zipper.
> 
> With news that the 6.3 upgrade is halted, I think I'll just wait until 6.3.1 is released so I don't need to pull the drive a third time. And even then, I'll probably just wait until the Zipper and enhancement scripts have been updated for the new software.


Sounds like you didn't reboot after the tivo finished "loading the service update" The reboot is what triggers the network settings to take effect.


----------



## rbautch

bxs122 said:


> So does anyone know the latest state of Slicer ... is it usable? I have followed the upgrades and belive I have the latest but as most I have reservations about using it.
> 
> If it still does not work what will be the worst that can happen - if it is just losing the zipper then I guess there isn't anything to lose going with Slicer vs. the option 1 rbautch posted on the first page.


 I think the only issue remaining is compatibility with PTVnet users who have a complicated author file. Version 1.2 is still a viable option for PTVnet users - all that's needed is to delete or comment out the following lines from the author file before you start:


Code:


if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
        ifconfig eth0 $STATIC_IP broadcast $BROADCAST netmask $NETMASK
        route add default gw $GATEWAY
	fi

If you've already run The Slicer and lost networking, the lines in the author file that need deleting look a little different (2 middle lines missing):


Code:


 -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
	fi

...you'll also need to add these to lines near the top of the author file just below #!/bin/bash:


Code:


export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10

Note that these steps are not necessary in v1.3 of The Slicer, which addresses these issues.


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> Where did you get network.tcl?
> HUGE


It is packaged with The Zipper. It gets created on the fly in /hacks when you run The Slicer. If you have PTVnet and lost connectivity, just make the changes in my post above, and then reboot, twice. You can make the changes using a serial cable, OR by mounting the drive in your PC.


----------



## willardcpa

bxs122 said:


> thanx for the help ... but whenever I follow exactly as listed above I end up with a screen that looks like
> 
> ~
> ~
> ~
> ech
> 
> with the cursor blinking where the o is supposed to be.
> 
> At that point I just :q! to get out without doing any damage.
> 
> What am I missing?


I may have the answer for you. Or I might not.  
Looking at your previous posts looks like you used the zipper. Lou's instructions are written from his persepctive - using PTVnet. I think the~~~ are caused because your are using Lou's "vi /install/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author <enter>" If you used the zipper I don't think that it has the word "install" on any files in it. So I think you are trying to modify a file that doesn't exist. If you look at Russ's previous post on this he says "Bottom line is that if you are a PTVnet user, add an echo statement in the following location in your author file, and the slicer (v.1.2) should run fine:
if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
ifconfig eth0 $STATIC_IP broadcast $BROADCAST netmask $NETMASK
route add default gw $GATEWAY
echo
fi
I'll ask PTVupgrade to make this a permanent patch."

So I think that it is not working for you because the "fix" is not for your situation "zippered, and not PTVnet'd".

I am an expert at seeing the ~~~ all the time in vi. I finally (I think) figured it out, what is happening is that vi couldn't find a file by the name I was using "fat fingered typing" and was in essence giving me the chance to edit a brand new one. 

Of course I may be way off, maybe the file Lou is referring to is part of the slicer. Which I haven't been following all that well since I don't need it, not having hacked my 11-250 yet.


----------



## bxs122

rootwrite <enter>
vi /install/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author <enter>
:77 <enter>
o echo <esc>
:x! <enter>
sync ; reboot <enter>

Well I did all the above and rebooted twice ... still no network :-(

oh darn, I forgot to run sh ./enhancements/var-symlinks.sh before makng the above changes.


----------



## tivoupgrade

willardcpa -

you are right in that i'm looking at things from a ptvnet standpoint (rbautch and i have been discussing compatibility issues, offline) but the /install/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author should exist in either case -- that file is the "new" instance of rc.sysinit.author created by copying the "working" one into what will be the new root partition; the mount point is called "install"

sorry to turn the thread into a "vi" support thread - i hadn't anticipated that; for those of you who want to use 1.2 and the workaround, the alternative is simply to ftp the rc.sysinit.author file over to your PC; use a programmers editor (I like ultraedit); one that won't put ^M characters at the end of every line, and just insert that darn "echo" statement and that should solve the problem...

... we'll have an updated slicer available in a couple of days; so if you are stressed about this, just chill out and wait. at this point, it sounds like other evils may be lurking within 6.3, so i wouldn't be in such a hurry to jump into it anyway...


----------



## bxs122

Still no network ... tried running tivosh /hacks/network.tcl myip mygw from the bash prompt and got no errors. Rebooting now to see if I get my network back.


----------



## gazzie4

per tivoupgrade, added the echo on line 77:

I did this and rebooted twice, still no network. However i edited the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author as there is nothing in my install folder. any suggestions on how to get my network back?? thanks


----------



## bxs122

gazzie4 said:


> per tivoupgrade, added the echo on line 77:
> 
> I did this and rebooted twice, still no network. However i edited the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author as there is nothing in my install folder. any suggestions on how to get my network back?? thanks


I'm in the same exact boat.

My original setup was a instantcaked drive that was then zippered.
Ran the latest slicer and have been trying to get my network back ever since

When I connect via serial cable and reboot I notice all my zipper stuff is failing.

Does anyone have an rc.sysinit.author file they can PM me so I can see what it is supposed to look like?


----------



## tivoupgrade

gazzie4 said:


> per tivoupgrade, added the echo on line 77:
> 
> I did this and rebooted twice, still no network. However i edited the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author as there is nothing in my install folder. any suggestions on how to get my network back?? thanks


If you've already rebooted, then the /install folder is gone. Its only there after you run the slicer and before you reboot.

The point is to do what rbautch originally suggested, verify that the IF-THEN statement assocated with the STATIC_ON variable is either removed completely or has an echo statement in the middle of it.

So what I'd recommend you do at this point is copy the contents of your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file into a post so we can all see what it looks like and we'll tell you what to change...


----------



## bxs122

tivoupgrade said:


> If you've already rebooted, then the /install folder is gone. Its only there after you run the slicer and before you reboot.
> 
> The point is to do what rbautch originally suggested, verify that the IF-THEN statement assocated with the STATIC_ON variable is either removed completely or has an echo statement in the middle of it.
> 
> So what I'd recommend you do at this point is copy the contents of your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file into a post so we can all see what it looks like and we'll tell you what to change...


I welcome the same help ... via bash prompt how do I copy the rc.sysinit.author file for posting here to review?


----------



## gazzie4

## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##
#!/bin/bash

# PTVupgrade PTVnet rc.sysinit.author for Series2 DirecTV DVR
#

# If you want to have a static IP address, you need to change
# the STATIC_IP variables below to your desired IP address,
# and rename DHCP_ON to STATIC_ON
#
# For more information on this, go to http://forum.ptvupgrade.com
# and make sure you know what you are doing. If you make a mistake
# doing this, you may not find your TiVo on your network, ever again...
#
# Oh, and if you don't have a serial cable, get one, it could save you
# a lot of trouble if you mess this up.
#
STATIC_IP=192.168.1.175
NETMASK=255.255.255.0
BROADCAST=192.168.1.255
GATEWAY=192.168.1.1

#
#
######### First time booting? ########
#
# This checks for the FIRSTTIME_ON flag and does a few neat things.
# Mainly, it runs 51killer.tcl so you don't have to do a Clear and
# Delete everything when putting a new drive in your TiVo.
# It also restores the splashscreen to the appropriate one.
#
# Note: If you set this flag back to ON after you've been using your
# TiVo and recording programs, running 51killer.tcl again will mess up
# your existing recordings. We use this flag when preparing new drives
# for installation in different units to save time for customers, you
# probably don't ever need to use this.

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/FIRSTTIME_ON ]; then
/ptvupgrade/bin/rootwrite;
rm -rf /init/ptv_flags/FIRSTTIME_ON
cp /init/ptv_images/PromScreen2Version7.NTSC.png /tvbin
if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/IC2_OFF ]; then
tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/51killer.tcl
rm -rf /init/ptv_flags/IC2_OFF
/ptvupgrade/bin/rootread;
sync
restart
fi
/ptvupgrade/bin/rootread;
fi
#######

# This sets the priority of hacks and shell commands to the lowest
# possible priority so that the TiVo operation is not affected by
# your tinkering; uncomment this if you find your tinkering gets in the
# way, just note that sometimes you can lock up the shell if you do have this
# uncommented, so be prepared with a serial cable, just in case you mess things
# up.
# setpri fifo 1 $$

# Startup BASH in case you are using a serial cable to connect
# This has been moved to the /init directory so that shell starts
# right at boot time
# /bin/bash -login</dev/ttyS2&>/dev/ttyS2 &

# Lets set the path to look in our own bin first, and then busybox
export PATH=$PATH:/ptvupgrade/bin:/ptvupgrade/busybox

# An extra library directory needed for yac and elseed
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/ptvupgrade/lib

# Check flags for IP address (we recommend you just stick with DHCP)
if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/DHCP_ON ]; then
/ptvupgrade/bin/dhcp_enable.ptv
fi

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
echo
fi

sleep 3

#start telnet

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/TELNET_ON ]; then
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
fi

#start ftp

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/FTP_ON ]; then
/ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd
fi

#start tivoweb

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/TIVOWEB_ON ]; then
rootwrite
mkdir -p /var/hack
if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/IC2_ON ]; then
sleep 120
rm -rf /init/ptv_flags/IC2_ON
fi
/ptvupgrade/tivowebplus/tivoweb
fi

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/PHONE_OFF ]; then
if ! [ -f /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root ]; then
/ptvupgrade/misc/cron_stuff/setup_cron
fi
phonereset.tcl
fakecall.tcl
crond
fi

# start extended tpm apps or other things
# thanks mike for the tpm structure
for i in /init/ptv_start/S[0-9][0-9]*
do
# Check if the script is there
[ ! -f $i ] && continue
source $i start
done
### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###
## Slicer - run network script only once. Reboot after 20 minutes
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.175 192.168.1.1
mount -o remount,ro /
fi
fi


----------



## charlestwaters

Once your HR10 gets upgraded to 6.3, can you get the Telnet and FTP and TWP stuff back once you login to your Tivo via PPP?

Or is that the only way that you can get into it now!? My HR10 downloaded 6.3 and installed it itself. No slicer was used on mine!

--- Goobz!


----------



## Gunnyman

if you got 6.3 installed, chances are you didn't have upgradesoftware=false on your bootpage. Hacks are gone. You're going to have to manually hack 6.3 for now.


----------



## willardcpa

charlestwaters said:


> Once your HR10 gets upgraded to 6.3, can you get the Telnet and FTP and TWP stuff back once you login to your Tivo via PPP?
> 
> Or is that the only way that you can get into it now!? My HR10 downloaded 6.3 and installed it itself. No slicer was used on mine!
> 
> --- Goobz!


Man, I hope that Charles middle initial is "T".


----------



## bxs122

As feared slicer and the 6.3 upgrade has left my tivo in a not so healthy state.
Watching tv I happened to have the serial cable connected and no prompt the tivo rebooted. I looked at the hyperterminal session and found

Tmk Fatal Error: Activity Phone <1166>: unexpected signal 10

followed by a flush and reboot

Here is my rc.sysinit.author file ... any help at this point is much appreciated.

#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
fakecall.tcl

sleep 60
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

######################################
mount -o remount,rw / &>/dev/null
rm /zipper_flag &>/dev/null
mount -o remount,ro / &>/dev/null

#############################################
# starting NCID CallerID
touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

#############################################
# starting EndPadPlus
tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 1 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

#############################################
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi

#start vserver
/var/hack/vserver &
## Slicer - run network script only once. Reboot after 20 minutes
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.15.22 192.168.15.1
mount -o remount,ro /
fi
fi
echo


----------



## tivoupgrade

bxs122 said:


> As feared slicer and the 6.3 upgrade has left my tivo in a not so healthy state.
> Watching tv I happened to have the serial cable connected and no prompt the tivo rebooted. I looked at the hyperterminal session and found
> 
> Tmk Fatal Error: Activity Phone <1166>: unexpected signal 10
> 
> followed by a flush and reboot
> 
> Here is my rc.sysinit.author file ... any help at this point is much appreciated.
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
> export TIVO_ROOT=
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
> tivoftpd
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> fakecall.tcl
> 
> sleep 60
> echo
> if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
> mount -o remount,rw /
> if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
> mount -o remount,ro /
> reboot
> fi
> fi
> 
> ######################################
> mount -o remount,rw / &>/dev/null
> rm /zipper_flag &>/dev/null
> mount -o remount,ro / &>/dev/null
> 
> #############################################
> # starting NCID CallerID
> touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
> cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
> cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &
> 
> #############################################
> # starting EndPadPlus
> tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 1 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &
> 
> #############################################
> # starting Tivowebplus
> /enhancements/TWPrun.sh
> 
> #############################################
> # start crond after waiting 30 seconds
> sleep 30
> /busybox/crond
> 
> #############################################
> # Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
> if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
> sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
> fi
> 
> #start vserver
> /var/hack/vserver &
> ## Slicer - run network script only once. Reboot after 20 minutes
> if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
> mount -o remount,rw /
> if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.15.22 192.168.15.1
> mount -o remount,ro /
> fi
> fi
> echo


Well, its pretty obvious from the looks of this file that you did not have a unit that was networked with PTVnet; rbautch's post (and my subsequent instructions) were specific to the case of rc.sysinit.author files created using PTVnet.

I can see that you put an "echo" at the bottom of the file - sort of unnecessary as the point of the "echo" was to go into the IF-THEN wrapper associated with the STATIC variable that is edited by the slicer.

In any case, you might try creating an empty file (touch /firstboot_flag) and see if that helps, but what I would strongly recommend at this point is to restore your drive back to your 3.1.5f/networked instance, let your unit catch the slices and wait for a version of the slicer that is bulletproof when it comes to this upgrade - otherwise, you'll need to do a bit more lurking and experimenting for now.

I wouldn't not worry about the "echo" statement that is now at the bottom of the rc.sysinit.author file, but if you want to vi the file, you can use ^G to get to the end of it "dd" to erase the last line and :x! to write and quit... consider it an exercise in vi, at the worst...

more testing tonight, and probably an update that will allieviate the need to mess with 1.2 and workarounds


----------



## bxs122

tivoupgrade said:


> Well, its pretty obvious from the looks of this file that you did not have a unit that was networked with PTVnet; rbautch's post (and my subsequent instructions) were specific to the case of rc.sysinit.author files created using PTVnet.
> 
> I can see that you put an "echo" at the bottom of the file - sort of unnecessary as the point of the "echo" was to go into the IF-THEN wrapper associated with the STATIC variable that is edited by the slicer.
> 
> In any case, you might try creating an empty file (touch /firstboot_flag) and see if that helps, but what I would strongly recommend at this point is to restore your drive back to your 3.1.5f/networked instance, let your unit catch the slices and wait for a version of the slicer that is bulletproof when it comes to this upgrade - otherwise, you'll need to do a bit more lurking and experimenting for now.
> 
> I wouldn't not worry about the "echo" statement that is now at the bottom of the rc.sysinit.author file, but if you want to vi the file, you can use ^G to get to the end of it "dd" to erase the last line and :x! to write and quit... consider it an exercise in vi, at the worst...
> 
> more testing tonight, and probably an update that will allieviate the need to mess with 1.2 and workarounds


I have to say slicer is not the best 20 dollar investment I've made ... ended up causing more grief for me then good.

thanx for the help.

I have a backup of my rc.sysinit.author from before runnign the slicer - do you think restoring that will help at all?

*If I tried creating an empty file what would be in it? you reference touch /firstboot_flag but not sure what that means. At this point I've got a pretty ugly tivo due to trying to slice the 6.3 so I figure I've got nothing to lose.


----------



## fatdad1

I have a PVnet drive, but show no files or directory (/hacks) that has the file "network.tcl" Is the file and directory added by slicer. I tired the first beta, lost network, reimaged with instant cake. 6.3 worked just couldn't get my network back. Had serial connection. Afraid to try second beta. Think I'll wait. Will you make the latest available when ready?


----------



## gsr

bxs122 said:


> I have to say slicer is not the best 20 dollar investment I've made ... ended up causing more grief for me then good.


I don't think it's fair to be criticising the Slicer at this point. It was made clear from the start that it hadn't been tested with 6.3 yet (how could it have been?) and to tread lightly. PTVUpgrade seems to have only had 6.3 slices to work with for a few days now. As a software engineer myself, it seems reasonable that it might take him a day or 3 (or more) to get all the kinks worked out. Couple that with having to deal with various starting points (hacked with Zipper, manually hacked, original PTVUpgrade install, etc....) and it might actually take a bit of time to get something that works without any manual intervention required.

The 6.3 upgrade should be nice to have, but doesn't add any features that anyone absolutely has to have right this second. If you're not willing to take the risk of having a Tivo that's left in an unusable state, it's your responsibility to hold off on manually installing the upgrade until things have clearly stabilized (as in several days or more of success stories with minimal problem reports). Couple that with the fact that DTV has halted the upgrade due to problems that have been found and it doesn't seem like a good idea to install the upgrade at all. This is probably the worst time of the year to screw up your Tivo with the fall TV season taking off this week.

And I thought I was impatient... 

I'm actually tempted to Zipper my 2nd HR10-250 so I have control over when the software does get upgraded. Presumably a replacement for 6.3 will come out reasonably soon and I'd rather not be the first to have it installed.

The software we have right now works pretty well IMO - it may be slow, but at least it works .


----------



## tivoupgrade

bxs122 said:


> I have to say slicer is not the best 20 dollar investment I've made ... ended up causing more grief for me then good.
> 
> thanx for the help.
> 
> I have a backup of my rc.sysinit.author from before runnign the slicer - do you think restoring that will help at all?


Well, it depends on what your expectations were. The tool is intended to make it easier to migrate to the newer versions of software while attempting to preserve your old hacks. In this particular discussion, the slicer has been stretched to its limit (and we are continuing to update it although its being used in a way in which it was not initially intended to be used).

I'd suggest if you've learned anything though the process of trying new things, then it might be $20 well spent, but again, it depends on what you expected.

In any case, what I'd recommend is that you restore your drive back to its 3.1.5f/networked state - and wait until there is a clearer path to 6.3 with the full networking capability using this tool, in combination with an appropriate how-to or other more 'cookbook' like set of instructions.

As I said earlier, we will provide an update to the slicer that preserves the networking capabilities, so its just a matter of patience if you don't want to spend any more time on it.


----------



## gazzie4

I hate to be pushy to tivoupgrade or rbautch, you guys have been a of help so far and really appreciate it, but I must ask, any ideas on getting my network working. I really want to get it done before I tape too many shows.

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

I you have a Zippered tivo and lost networking after running The Slicer v1.2, this is the offending section of your author file that needs to be deleted:


Code:


sleep 60
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

 Note that the similar looking section at the end needs to stay. Unfortunately I used the same firstboot_flag variable in the zipper, and it's causing your tivo to reboot before it gets to the part of author file that sets up the network. Here are two options:

1. Delete the text above in the author file. Check if the /firstboot_flag is present, and if not, recreate it by typing "touch /firstboot_flag" at your bash prompt.

2. A more definitive (and better) way to do is this: If you have a serial cable, then you can connect and get a serial bash prompt while your tivo is running. Then run "tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.15.22 192.168.15.1", then reboot, and your network should come up.

Note that v1.3 of the Slicer fixes this issue.


----------



## tivoupgrade

gsr said:


> I don't think it's fair to be criticising the Slizer at this point. It was made clear from the start that it hadn't been tested with 6.3 yet (how could it have been?) and to tread lightly. PTVUpgrade seems to have only had 6.3 slices to work with for a few days now. As a software engineer myself, it seems reasonable that it might take him a day or 3 (or more) to get all the kinks worked out. Couple that with having to deal with various starting points (hacked with Zipper, manually hacked, original PTVUpgrade install, etc....) and it might actually take a bit of time to get something that works without any manual intervention required.
> 
> The 6.3 upgrade should be nice to have, but doesn't add any features that anyone absolutely has to have right this second. If you're not willing to take the risk of having a Tivo that's left in an unusable state, it's your responsibility to hold off on manually installing the upgrade until things have clearly stabilized (as in several days or more of success stories with minimal problem reports). Couple that with the fact that DTV has halted the upgrade due to problems that have been found and it doesn't seem like a good idea to install the upgrade at all. This is probably the worst time of the year to screw up your Tivo with the fall TV season taking off this week.
> 
> And I thought I was impatient...
> 
> I'm actually tempted to Zipper my 2nd HR10-250 so I have control over when the software does get upgraded. Presumably a replacement for 6.3 will come out reasonably soon and I'd rather not be the first to have it installed.
> 
> The software we have right now works pretty well IMO - it may be slow, but at least it works .


Thx, that's appreciated. I don't want to start a pile on or anything, so I'm happy to leave it at that.

In any case, for anyone who is just joining the thread... the current state of the slicer is that it WILL preserve your serial/bash access. It can allow you to get your networking running again with some of the techniques discussed here, and lastly, I'll personally recommend extremely light treading - if you are looking for a one-stop-shop for networking your 6.3 unit, this is NOT the tool to use.

I really wish I could link to the one pager at d-v-r-playground because I think that pretty effectively outlines what the product was designed to do, but admittedly, there's a bit of an expectation management issue and I feel responsible for that -- we'll try to keep everyone happy as long as folks are patient through the transition... thx again


----------



## bxs122

tivoupgrade said:


> Well, it depends on what your expectations were. The tool is intended to make it easier to migrate to the newer versions of software while attempting to preserve your old hacks. In this particular discussion, the slicer has been stretched to its limit (and we are continuing to update it although its being used in a way in which it was not initially intended to be used).
> 
> I'd suggest if you've learned anything though the process of trying new things, then it might be $20 well spent, but again, it depends on what you expected.
> 
> In any case, what I'd recommend is that you restore your drive back to its 3.1.5f/networked state - and wait until there is a clearer path to 6.3 with the full networking capability using this tool, in combination with an appropriate how-to or other more 'cookbook' like set of instructions.
> 
> As I said earlier, we will provide an update to the slicer that preserves the networking capabilities, so its just a matter of patience if you don't want to spend any more time on it.


I like your approach -- it has been a learning experience. As a Software Architect on the Wintel platform I've been itching to get my hands into Linux and more. The twenty spent is nothing in comparison to the 150 I spent this weekend at Borders picking up Linux and Tivo books.

Sorry my frustration flowed over into my previous post - just try to get back to something useable before NipTuck airs (the wife is not so happy at the moment).

Just curious ... couldn't I reuse Slicer to go back to the previous 3.x install? Would those slices still be in mfd/swsystem?


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> I have run the Slicer 4 times now, and each time it runs fine and preserves networking and hacks. I think the only issue remaining is compatibility with PTVnet users who have a complicated author file. Version 1.2 is still a viable option for PTVnet users - all that's needed is to delete or comment out the following lines from the author file before you start:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
> ifconfig eth0 $STATIC_IP broadcast $BROADCAST netmask $NETMASK
> route add default gw $GATEWAY
> fi
> 
> ...and add these to lines near the top of the author file:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> export TIVO_ROOT=
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> 
> I smell a version 1.3 on the way.


Is that what smells, Russ? I thought it might have been our White Sox.


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> Edit: this is the offending section of your author file and should be deleted:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sleep 60
> echo
> if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
> mount -o remount,rw /
> if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
> mount -o remount,ro /
> reboot
> fi
> fi
> 
> Unfortunately it looks like I used the same variable in the zipper, and it's causing your tivo to reboot before it gets to the network part of the script. Here are two options:
> 
> 1. Delete the text above in the author file. Check if the /firstboot_flag is present, and if not, recreate with "touch /firstboot_flag" as suggested above.
> 
> 2. A more definitive (and better) way to do is this: If you have a serial cable, then you can connect and get a serial bash prompt while your tivo is running. Then run "tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.15.22 192.168.15.1", then reboot, and your network should come up.


thanx ... I'll give it a try.
So delete the 


Code:


sleep 60
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

and replace with


Code:


sleep 60
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
touch /firstboot_flag
fi


----------



## mchahn

Is this the right thread to discuss problems with things like tivowebplus after successfully upgrading? If so, can anyone tell me why the times everywhere in twp are an hour off? Does anyone know a fix?


----------



## rbautch

bxs122 said:


> thanx ... I'll give it a try.
> So delete the
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sleep 60
> echo
> if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
> mount -o remount,rw /
> if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
> mount -o remount,ro /
> reboot
> fi
> fi
> 
> and replace with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sleep 60
> echo
> if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
> touch /firstboot_flag
> fi


Not quite. I edited my post above to be more clear. Just delete those lines in your author file, and don't replace them with anything. The simliar looking commands at the end of the author file will run the network script, and should stay. The touch command is not added to your author file, it's typed in as a command, and just recreates the /firstboot_flag.


----------



## tladle

I read somewhere that the HR10-250 did not support wireless adapters on software 3.1.5 but that the DirecTivo's running 6.2 did. Does this mean that 6.3 for the HR10-250 does now support wireless adapters and if so is the NetGear MA111 still the best option?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> Not quite. I edited my post above to be more clear. Just delete those lines in your author file, and don't replace them with anything. The simliar looking commands at the end of the author file will run the network script, and should stay. The touch command is not added to your author file, it's typed in as a command, and just recreates the /firstboot_flag.


`touch`

Dooohhh -- I knew that.

Should I still touch firstboot_flag before the reboot?

So what I'll do is remove the lines of code you mentioned. 
exit VI
touch firstboot_flag
reboot

thanx again all for the help.


----------



## rbautch

bxs122 said:


> `touch`
> 
> Dooohhh -- I knew that.
> 
> Should I still touch firstboot_flag before the reboot?
> 
> So what I'll do is remove the lines of code you mentioned.
> exit VI
> touch firstboot_flag
> reboot
> 
> thanx again all for the help.


You got it. You'll have to reboot twice. Once to run the author file, and once for the new settings to take effect.


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> You got it. You'll have to reboot twice. Once to run the author file, and once for the new settings to take effect.


Doesn't look like I am going to get the chance. I lost the bash prompt and had to pull the plug to reboot. Unfortunately I still cannot get a bash prompt. The last items to scroll up in Hyperterminal is:

Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: Permission denied
rc.sysinit is complete
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to SECONDARY_BOOT
ApgManager Transition from state SECONDARY_BOOT to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
<BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS
<BroadcomDirectvInputReinitialize> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS

After that I can't do anything.

I suspect I have to chmod 777 on rc.sysinit.author
I pulled the drive, booted in another machine with an LBA disk but don't know how to mount hdc to access the filesystem. Any help appreciated.


----------



## rbautch

tladle said:


> I read somewhere that the HR10-250 did not support wireless adapters on software 3.1.5 but that the DirecTivo's running 6.2 did. Does this mean that 6.3 for the HR10-250 does now support wireless adapters and if so is the NetGear MA111 still the best option?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes wireless works with 6.3. The MA111 shoud work, but make sure there's not a new version of it that's not on tivo's list of compatible adapters.


----------



## gazzie4

rbautch said:


> Yes wireless works with 6.3. The MA111 shoud work, but make sure there's not a new version of it that's not on tivo's list of compatible adapters.


only if you can get your dtivo to recognize the usb adapter


----------



## rbautch

bxs122 said:


> I suspect I have to chmod 777 on rc.sysinit.author
> I pulled the drive, booted in another machine with an LBA disk but don't know how to mount hdc to access the filesystem. Any help appreciated.


Type "bootpage -p /dev/hdc" to find out if your root filesystem is hdc4 or hdc7, then make a temp directory like this "mkdir /tivo", then mount it with mount /dev/hdc*X* /tivo" Where *X* is the root filesystem you determined in the previous step. Then "chmod 755 /tivo/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author".


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> Type "bootpage -p /dev/hdc" to find out if your root filesystem is hdc4 or hdc7, then make a temp directory like this "mkdir /tivo", then mount it with mount /dev/hdc*X* /tivo" Where *X* is the root filesystem you determined in the previous step. Then "chmod 755 /tivo/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author".


thanx -- gonna give it a go.

YOU DA MAN!!!! That did it.

Might as well delete that section you mentioned above since I've got the drive mounted.

thanx again,


----------



## gazzie4

Any thoughts on getting mine up and running?

not to be pushy, but I would like to fix this before my wife cuts me off for good for messing with her TV


----------



## agzela

Im not getting my lights on my linksys usbm200 ver 2 adapter after I used slicer....

Do I need to reinstall the usb 2.0?

Im getting this at bootup

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver


----------



## rbautch

gazzie4 said:


> Any thoughts on getting mine up and running?
> 
> not to be pushy, but I would like to fix this before my wife cuts me off for good for messing with her TV


Ah, your original post quickly got swallowed by this fast growing thread. You need to add the following two lines at the top of your author file, just after #!/bin/bash


Code:


export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10


----------



## gazzie4

Thank you, I will try that this evening...I really do appreciate all the time you guys put into this for us wanna be hackers.


----------



## rbautch

agzela said:


> Im not getting my lights on my linksys usbm200 ver 2 adapter after I used slicer....
> 
> Do I need to reinstall the usb 2.0?


Yes. The latest slicer does not copy over usb drivers from the old partition. You can copy them over yourself my mounting the old partion either with a serial cable or by mounting the drive in your PC. You'll also need to edit the usb.map file (can't just copy the old one), which is now in /platform/etc/hotplug.


----------



## agzela

rbautch said:


> Yes. The latest slicer does not copy over usb drivers from the old partition. You can copy them over yourself my mounting the old partion either with a serial cable or by mounting the drive in your PC. You'll also need to edit the usb.map file (can't just copy the old one), which is now in /platform/etc/hotplug.


rbautch, could you pls give me the commands to use from my serial BASH prompt for the above?

Whats the change to make on the usb.map file?


----------



## rbautch

agzela said:


> rbautch, could you pls give me the commands to use from my serial BASH prompt for the above?
> 
> Whats the change to make on the usb.map file?


You can mount the alternate file partition with


Code:


mount /dev/hdaX /install

 where X is your alternate filesystem partition. Then navigate to /install, find your drivers, and copy them over. Posting an exact series of commands rarely turns out well - see Lou's vi tutorial above  If you need help beyond this, either read up on basic linux file manipulation, or buy an adapter that works with the stock drivers.

See Jamies thread on DDB for modifying usb.map. You need to add an entry right under the usbnet heading.


----------



## agzela

rbautch said:


> You can mount the alternate file partition with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount /dev/hdaX /install
> 
> where X is your alternate filesystem partition. Then navigate to /install, find your drivers, and copy them over. Posting an exact series of commands rarely turns out well - see Lou's vi tutorial above  If you need help beyond this, either read up on basic linux file manipulation, or buy an adapter that works with the stock drivers.
> 
> See Jamies thread on DDB for modifying usb.map. You need to add an entry right under the usbnet heading.


I have the mount all set which files/dir do I need to move over for usb?
What are the changes to be made to the usb.map?

I can figure out the commands as i go along....


----------



## tnedator

Ok, I am not real clear on the current status of the slicer. It appears that it 'almost' works, and if I followed it correctly, there are some problems related to the PTVnet networking. 

So straight question: I had a copy of my stock drive that I applied the zipper and then tweak.sh on a couple weeks ago. If I run the slicer 1.2 on it, what should I expect?

Also, anyone have an opinion on installing the current version of 6.3 or waiting for D* to release the next version?

Thx


----------



## Tonedeaf

tnedator said:


> Also, anyone have an opinion on installing the current version of 6.3 or waiting for D* to release the next version?
> 
> Thx


I decided to not go the slicer route and just install 6.3 and let it overwrite the hacks I had on mine. Never extracted or anything with it so I figured what the heck. I did not want to have to purchase serial cable to get access to it again.

If you have no need for 72.5 or 95, then I would say get it installed and enjoy folders. The programming gods here will have an easy way to zipper this one soon I would imagine.


----------



## tivoupgrade

tnedator said:


> Ok, I am not real clear on the current status of the slicer. It appears that it 'almost' works, and if I followed it correctly, there are some problems related to the PTVnet networking.
> 
> So straight question: I had a copy of my stock drive that I applied the zipper and then tweak.sh on a couple weeks ago. If I run the slicer 1.2 on it, what should I expect?
> 
> Also, anyone have an opinion on installing the current version of 6.3 or waiting for D* to release the next version?
> 
> Thx


current status of 1.2, within the context of moving 3.1.5f systems to 6.3, is that serial/bash will be preserved, and the majority of hacks and startup commands will be moved over, as well.

to regain network access you will need to do some workarounds which are discussed in the previous posts of this thread...

an updated version of the slicer is forthcoming that will preserve network, however will require the use of a static IP address. and i can tell you right now, the only thing we are testing it on is the usb ethernet adapters that are known to work with PTVnet (eg Netgear FA120)...

... more to come...


----------



## tnedator

tivoupgrade said:


> current status of 1.2, within the context of moving 3.1.5f systems to 6.3, is that serial/bash will be preserved, and the majority of hacks and startup commands will be moved over, as well.
> 
> to regain network access you will need to do some workarounds which are discussed in the previous posts of this thread...
> 
> an updated version of the slicer is forthcoming that will preserve network, however will require the use of a static IP address. and i can tell you right now, the only thing we are testing it on is the usb ethernet adapters that are known to work with PTVnet (eg Netgear FA120)...
> 
> ... more to come...


Thanks for the update. I think I will wait for the update. Since I bought my two FA120's from you guys, I should be in good shape


----------



## tivoupgrade

I've just updated to 1.3 and links have been regenerated for everyone who previously ordered.

Notable differences include pretty much everything discussed up to this point; it was mostly changes to the generated output of the rc.sysinit.author file.

If you've ordered the product but did not receive your download link, please check your SPAM folders; and PM me with your order info if you need the link regenerated. If you botched your drive using the Slicer, and you didn't make a backup, we are extending the offer for a 3.1.5f InstantCake distro; send us your Slicer order info and we'll send you a link. This offer only applies to folks who've purchased the slicer prior to this post. Thx for your patience.


----------



## Lord Vader

Thanks, Lou. BTW, if we're looking to get an actual Instantcake image of 6.3 at some point--to use for virgin drives--do you expect that sometime? Just curious.


----------



## Finnstang

Excellent job, guys! Way to stay on top of this and support everyone in this thread.


----------



## bxs122

I've tried most of what has been posted here but am still experiencing an occasional reboot and no network.

So I think tonight I'll pull the drive and use my instantcake 3.1.5f to go back to the previous version.

A few weeks back when I first purchased instantcake 3.1.5f I also purchased a new drive. Today I have a drive that unfortunately has quite a few recordings on it. If I run instantcake 3.1.5f do I need to first reformat the drive? If not then will I lose my recordings?

thanx


----------



## rbitting

I finally got up the courage and ran the Slicer last night. Seemed to work just fine. I had to run the tweak enhancement script again to get TiVoWebPlus back. The only thing I had a problem with was I didn't have the PATH statement in rc.sysinit.author like before so I put it in there the way it was and rebooted and it is back to normal.
As far as the limited testing I have done so far, I find 6.3 to be much faster in most aspects. I definitely like the folder option. Only one thing is not the same as before and I don't know if it can be fixed or not. Hopefully there is an answer in DDB since we can not discuss it here. Plus it would be nice if MRV and HMO worked on it 

Oh and Kudo's to rbautch and everybody else who has done so much good work here and on the enhancements that make life SO nice on a TiVo. :up:


----------



## cheer

bxs122 said:


> A few weeks back when I first purchased instantcake 3.1.5f I also purchased a new drive. Today I have a drive that unfortunately has quite a few recordings on it. If I run instantcake 3.1.5f do I need to first reformat the drive? If not then will I lose my recordings?


You don't need to reformat the drive, but you will lose all recordings on it.


----------



## bxs122

cheer said:


> You don't need to reformat the drive, but you will lose all recordings on it.


bummer


----------



## rbitting

I may have spoken too soon on the success of my upgrade. This morning everything was working fine even after an overnight reboot. TivoWebPlus, FTP, Telnet. Now I just tried getting into TiVoWebPlus and no response. Tried Telnet, no response. Tried FTP, no response. However I can ping it just fine.  

Any ideas on what might have happened? I hope that the new 6.3 doesn't have some code to disable these hacks on a periodic basis. 

I'll have to make up a serial cable tonight and see if I can get back in to see what happened. Any ideas or suggestions or similiar experiences?

P.S. 

I'll also try to reboot the unit when I get home and see if that makes everything work again. That is one thing I can't do remotely from the net...yet. Still if this is a daily occurence then it isn't a good thing.


----------



## gazzie4

I have done all steps to get back network, but still have no lights on my adapter. I used slicer 1.2, then after the reboot, made the changes to rc.sysinit.author. both adding the 2 lines under the #!/bin/bash and removed the lines around line 77 as mentioned above. 

I checked my usb.map and it shows the usb200m. I am missing something here?


----------



## bxs122

Before I re-instantcake my drive and start over I thought I'd take the time to explore a bit and since there wasn't anything to lose.

I lost my hacks and no network so started back and tried running tweak.sh - this prompted me to uninstall first which I did. Then on running tweak.sh again there was no network so the script exited. 

I ran tivosh network.tcl manually and rebooted.

I now have lights on my USB200M but it is not connecting...can't even ping the gateway.

Any ideas at this point?


----------



## bxs122

HUGE2U said:


> So post slicer - and not a PTVnet person, how do I restore network?
> 
> HUGE


In the same boat.

Working on getting my network back.

I'm gonna give it a few more tries but I think the only solution in reality is to instantcake back to 3.x then apply zipper and wait for the slices to come again. Once you have the slices again you could try the latest slicer.

Almost got it running again - have a light on my USB200M, but only one lit.

During reboot I saw this "eth0: unknown interface" which leads me to believe I have to investigate usb.map as mentioned previously in another post.

*just found a problem - ax8817.o is missing which explains the fail on ifconfig eth0
I think I saw a post that showed how to remount the previous partition to copy over stuff that was missing after running slicer.


----------



## kcmike

I ran the slicer, everything went okay (so far) except I entered 192.168.0.19 for my router instead of 192.168.0.1. I have not rebooted yet. Where do I go to fix this, or is it even important.

Thanks

-- Mike


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> You can mount the alternate file partition with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount /dev/hdaX /install
> 
> where X is your alternate filesystem partition. Then navigate to /install, find your drivers, and copy them over. Posting an exact series of commands rarely turns out well - see Lou's vi tutorial above  If you need help beyond this, either read up on basic linux file manipulation, or buy an adapter that works with the stock drivers.
> 
> See Jamies thread on DDB for modifying usb.map. You need to add an entry right under the usbnet heading.


How do you determine the alternate file partition?

never mind ... I remembered hda9 so tried that and it worked.

I copied over the ax8817x.o then in usb.map added the following and rebooted

device ax8817x
product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200M ver.2

On reboot my USB200M has all three lights  but still cannot ping it.

at least there is progress

more progress ... ran tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.15.22 192.168.15.1
and then rebooted

I now have my network back. Gonna try running Tweak.sh to get some of the hacks back.

Quick Question ... in testing from my serial bash prompt I ran ping 192.168.15.1 to ping the gateway. It works but how do you cancel it?


----------



## bxs122

I promise to not monopolize this thread ... just one last question.

Now that I have my network back I reran tweak.sh and on reboot it looks as though everything is functioning as before (except fakecall) and with the latest 6.3 -- an excellent learning experience it has become.

Some surprising plus' is it looks as though MRV is functioning (need additional tests). I also noticed both the original 3.x and now the 6.x slices still exist in the mfs...I would have thought they'd be gone.

Now my only concern is the health of the Tivo ... how do I check that everything is running sound and that there isn't a crash in its future? Below is the current rc.sysinit.author file:

#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
fakecall.tcl

route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
ifconfig eth0 192.168.15.22 netmask 255.255.255.0
route add default gw 192.168.15.1
echo

if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

######################################
mount -o remount,rw / &>/dev/null
rm /zipper_flag &>/dev/null
mount -o remount,ro / &>/dev/null

#############################################
# starting NCID CallerID
touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

#############################################
# starting EndPadPlus
tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 1 1 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

#############################################
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi

#start vserver
/var/hack/vserver &

## Slicer - run network script only once. Reboot after 20 minutes
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.15.22 192.168.15.1
mount -o remount,ro /
fi
fi
echo

thanx to all who have exceptionally helpful.


----------



## 100Tbps

So with all the slicer pre-1.3 issues - does 1.3 work as desired, preserving hacks like ethernet via USB, 30-second skip, fakecall, etc? With all the troubleshooting in the thread, it's hard to decipher if we're discussing 1.2+homework or 1.3 download-and-go. I'm eager to buy slicer; but not sure if we're waiting for newer version or if 1.3 does it all and makes it as easy as designed. Thanks!


----------



## agzela

bxs122 said:


> I copied over the ax8817x.o then in usb.map added the following and rebooted
> 
> device ax8817x
> product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200M ver.2


I have done the above and still dont get any lights and the error at bootup is:

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver

Help pls!


----------



## rbautch

100Tbps said:


> So with all the slicer pre-1.3 issues - does 1.3 work as desired, preserving hacks like ethernet via USB, 30-second skip, fakecall, etc? With all the troubleshooting in the thread, it's hard to decipher if we're discussing 1.2+homework or 1.3 download-and-go. I'm eager to buy slicer; but not sure if we're waiting for newer version or if 1.3 does it all and makes it as easy as designed. Thanks!


It preserves netowork access and most hacks like FTP, TWP, cron, callerID, etc.... Fakecall needs to be modified to work with 6.3, and there's instructions on how to do that on DDB. Your old tivoapp that was "superpatched" with 30-sec skip, encryption disabled, and backdoors gets overwritten with the new 6.3 tivoapp, so you'll have to manually apply patches or edit your tivoapp with a hex editor to get those working again, or just wait for the next 'superpatch'.

I'd go for version 1.3. Even though v1.2 worked fine for me, v1.3 should make it a little more bulletproof.


----------



## rbautch

agzela said:


> usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver


This message is normal and can be ignored. Delete the ax8817x header in your usb.map, and move the "product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200M ver.2" under the heading called "device usbnet". It doesn't appear that 6.3 uses the ax8817x driver, so you can probably delete it, or a symlink from it, if that's what you did.


----------



## rbautch

bxs122 said:


> Now that I have my network back I reran tweak.sh and on reboot it looks as though everything is functioning as before (except fakecall) and with the latest 6.3 -- an excellent learning experience it has become.


Now that you're an expert vi editor, there's a simple fix to get fakecall working with 6.3, posted by Alphawolf on DDB.



bxs122 said:


> Now my only concern is the health of the Tivo ... how do I check that everything is running sound and that there isn't a crash in its future? Below is the current rc.sysinit.author file:


 You should remove these lines from your author file.



Code:


insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
ifconfig eth0 192.168.15.22 netmask 255.255.255.0
route add default gw 192.168.15.1
echo

if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
	mount -o remount,rw /
	if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
		mount -o remount,ro /
		reboot
	fi
fi

In fact, I'm surprized the insmod and ifconfig lines are still in there.

Other than that, the tivo really a very robust and crash-resistant box. You can check the logs that are in /var/log from time to time for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## gazzie4

well after trying just about everything listed in this and other forums, I still have not network at all, no lights on the device, nothing.


----------



## tivoupgrade

gazzie4 said:


> well after trying just about everything listed in this and other forums, I still have not network at all, no lights on the device, nothing.


What type of USB Ethernet adapter do you have?

Have you tried going back to square one, and reslicing your unit with the updated tool?


----------



## gazzie4

I am using te linksys usb 200m ver 2, and I already did that once from slicer 1.1 to slicer 1.2. 

I am able to use serial to access the bash, but that is it.


----------



## rrr22777

If I used PTVNet and Instantcake CD to upgrade my HR10-250 and later used the slicer to upgrade to 6.3 which version of the kernel do I have 3.1.5 or 7.2.x?


----------



## rbautch

rrr22777 said:


> If I used PTVNet and Instantcake CD to upgrade my HR10-250 and later used the slicer to upgrade to 6.3 which version of the kernel do I have 3.1.5 or 7.2.x?


3.1.5


----------



## rbautch

gazzie4 said:


> I am using te linksys usb 200m ver 2, and I already did that once from slicer 1.1 to slicer 1.2.
> 
> I am able to use serial to access the bash, but that is it.


The problem is that 6.3 stock drivers do not support ver2 of the linksys usb200m.


----------



## gazzie4

I tried to copy over drivers from different areas, and still have yet to get the network up. any suggestions on where I can get the right drivers

Thanks


----------



## HUGE2U

I just used slicer 1.3 on 2 different boxes, one with PTVnet and one with zipper. Both are up an running with network support. Good work guys.


HUGE


----------



## rbautch

> I tried to copy over drivers from different areas, and still have yet to get the network up. any suggestions on where I can get the right drivers
> 
> Thanks


Start reading this, or download the latest backported drivers from DDB, or buy a stock compatible adapter.


----------



## gazzie4

I downloaded the latest backported drivers and I got this error

hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
/lib/modules/ax8817x.o: kernel-module version mismatch
/lib/modules/ax8817x.o was compiled for kernel version 2.4.4-TiVo-3.0
while this kernel is version 2.4.20.
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )'

I have no problems buying a stock adapter, where can I find a list of compatible ones


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> I just used slicer 1.3 on 2 different boxes, one with PTVnet and one with zipper. Both are up an running with network support. Good work guys.
> HUGE


Excellent!


----------



## rbautch

gazzie4 said:


> I downloaded the latest backported drivers and I got this error
> 
> hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
> /lib/modules/ax8817x.o: kernel-module version mismatch
> /lib/modules/ax8817x.o was compiled for kernel version 2.4.4-TiVo-3.0
> while this kernel is version 2.4.20.
> ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )'
> 
> I have no problems buying a stock adapter, where can I find a list of compatible ones


You downloaded the wrong drivers. Best bet is get a compatible adapter like the Netgear FA120. Full list of adapters in on the Tivo website.


----------



## cheer

rbautch said:


> You downloaded the wrong drivers. Best bet is get a compatible adapter like the Netgear FA120. Full list of adapters in on the Tivo website.


That's not going to fix his problem. He's copied bad drivers on top of the stock ones. He needs to get the 2.4.20 versions on there.


----------



## gazzie4

I only added one driver from the backport set, the ax8817x.o

I am going to remove it, and buy the belkin F5D5050 this evening, which shows on the tivo website and see if I can get it to work


----------



## 100Tbps

rbautch said:


> It preserves netowork access and most hacks like FTP, TWP, cron, callerID, etc.... Fakecall needs to be modified to work with 6.3, and there's instructions on how to do that on DDB. Your old tivoapp that was "superpatched" with 30-sec skip, encryption disabled, and backdoors gets overwritten with the new 6.3 tivoapp, so you'll have to manually apply patches or edit your tivoapp with a hex editor to get those working again, or just wait for the next 'superpatch'.
> 
> I'd go for version 1.3. Even though v1.2 worked fine for me, v1.3 should make it a little more bulletproof.


Great information! I see there may be a problem with some Linksys USB 200M drivers - I have this USB interface now and it works fine with 3.1.5 - can I copy the driver(s) to the new location in advance, or do something immediately after slicing and before rebooting to ensure the network will still be there? Or maybe if it already works, it'll work with 6.3 and no action is needed?

I really appreciate the help!


----------



## rbitting

An update from my earlier post. When I got home the box was locked up. No picture and no sound. I could still ping it but nothing else. Rebooted and everything is working again. Hopefully for good now and hopefully the lock up was a one time thing. Just for information purposes my box is using the FA120 adapter.


----------



## jjn

Used slicer 1.3 this morning on one zippered HR10 and it worked great. Using a FA120 usb adapter.
Only thing I had to do was change audio setting on the tivo from "dolby digital" to "dolby digital to pcm".
Had both boxes dial out over ethernet yesterday and only one had the slices this morning.


----------



## rbautch

100Tbps said:


> Great information! I see there may be a problem with some Linksys USB 200M drivers - I have this USB interface now and it works fine with 3.1.5 - can I copy the driver(s) to the new location in advance, or do something immediately after slicing and before rebooting to ensure the network will still be there? Or maybe if it already works, it'll work with 6.3 and no action is needed?
> 
> I really appreciate the help!


If you're using a usb200m v.1, it will work without doing anything. If you're using a usb200m v.2, you'll have to copy over your backported drivers and modify your usb.map file. After the slicer completes, it will ask you if you want to reboot. Hit cntrl-c to escape, and then you can copy the drivers from /lib/modules to /install/lib/modules, and modify the usb.map file in /install/platform/etc/hotplug. Note that some of the current modules in /install/lib/modules are symlinks to /platform/lib/modules. That's fine, you can just overwrite the symlinks with your backported drivers. If you've already run the slicer and rebooted, you have to mount the OLD root filesystem partition somewhere like /install, and copy the drivers from there to /lib/modules. Use "bootpage -p /dev/hda" to determine your current root partition.


----------



## 100Tbps

rbautch said:


> If you're using a usb200m v.1, it will work without doing anything. If you're using a usb200m v.2, you'll have to copy over drivers and modify your usb.map file. After the slicer completes, it will ask you if you want to reboot. Hit cntrl-c to escape, and then you can copy the drivers from /lib/modules to /install/lib/modules, and modify the usb.map file in /install/platform/etc/hotplug. Note that some of the current modules in /install/lib/modules are symlinks to /platform/lib/modules. That's fine, you can just overwrite the symlinks with your backported drivers.


Is there a definitive method to know if I have v1 or v2 - maybe a command I can invoke before starting? I have the very same USB dongle connected on my SD Tivo running 6.2, so that gives me hope things may work without the additional editing.

Also, of all the hacks I use the most, the 30 second skip ahead would be nice to make permanent before the next superpatch becomes available. Is there command line option to do this, or perhaps disable the Tivo reboots so once I set it with the "select-play-select" sequence it'll stick? Or maybe I should just be patient if the next superpatch is around the corner? I know there's development that needs to happen there + trial & error for early adopters, but if those who know feel it might be sooner rather than later - the less I muck with the better. For example, it will probably take an uninterrupted evening or two to actually digest and learn how to do what you advised above (which is greatly appreciated).


----------



## rbautch

Look on the back of the adapter. If it's a v.2, it will be clearly marked. If not, it's a v.1. For 30-sec skip, you can edit your tivoapp with a hex editor, wait for the next "superpatch", or just use s-p-s.


----------



## willardcpa

bxs122 said:


> ....Now my only concern is the health of the Tivo ... how do I check that everything is running sound and that there isn't a crash in its future? Below is the current rc.sysinit.author file:.....


Hmmmm, "current" pretty much implies that it changes from time to time. "and that there isn't a crash in its future?" - not a chance of that not happening!


----------



## agzela

rbautch said:


> This message is normal and can be ignored. Delete the ax8817x header in your usb.map, and move the "product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200M ver.2" under the heading called "device usbnet". It doesn't appear that 6.3 uses the ax8817x driver, so you can probably delete it, or a symlink from it, if that's what you did.


Thanks rbautch I am all good now I even went ahead and installed the new tivowebplus 1.3.1 and hackman.


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> Now that you're an expert vi editor, there's a simple fix to get fakecall working with 6.3, posted by Alphawolf on DDB.
> 
> You should remove these lines from your author file.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
> insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
> sleep 60
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.15.22 netmask 255.255.255.0
> route add default gw 192.168.15.1
> echo
> 
> if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
> mount -o remount,rw /
> if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
> mount -o remount,ro /
> reboot
> fi
> fi
> 
> In fact, I'm surprized the insmod and ifconfig lines are still in there.
> 
> Other than that, the tivo really a very robust and crash-resistant box. You can check the logs that are in /var/log from time to time for anything out of the ordinary.


Ahhhh ... I'll try that out.
I am the guilty part who put those lines back during my attempt to get the networking back up and running.

thanx.

I saw in one of your earlier post that the ax8817x.o driver is not needed? I didn't get the network device working until I had put this in along with the update to usb.map

Just got back from the bookstore and was very surprised how few books there were on Linux for noobies at the command line level - most were specific to some window environment like KDE. I did find 'Linux Rute User's tutorial' which looks like a good read for tonight.

OK made the change and still got the following

Failed to FakeCall, code=(invalid attribute: Complete)

... nothing lost but nothing gained. At least now I know those lines were not necessary after all, just like you said. If fakecall is the only thing not working then I am OK with that since I have it set to call out on ,#401

Oooops spoke to soon - no network. I rebooted again to test once more. If still no network then I will put the lines back in.

thanx again for the help


----------



## klaroby

All required binaries are present. Proceeding...

Editing installSw.itcl

Installing new software. This will take several minutes...

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be
run again. Exiting now...


Any idea what is causing this problem?


----------



## gazzie4

well I found a 200m ver 1 and now have lights on the adapter. As soon as my shows stop recording for the night I will reboot and hopefully have network capability again.


----------



## rbautch

klaroby said:


> installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
> run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
> Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
> Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
> existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be
> run again. Exiting now...Any idea what is causing this problem?


Check out the /tvbin/installSw.itcl file to see that this change was made. If you still have trouble you can use the installSw.itcl that I attached a few posts after that one. Be sure to chmod it after you FTP it to your Tivo. Have you messed with this file already?


----------



## jjn

Just tried to do a Season Pass backup and got this error

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_backup_create_write '' 'set "fname" "/tivowebplus/backups/settings";set "submit" "Create";'
can't scan path (TV_NM_NAME_NOT_FOUND)

while executing
"mfs scan $dirName -start $prefix -count $count"
invoked from within
"if { [catch {mfs scan $dirName -start $prefix -count $count} batch] } {
global errorCode errorInfo
if { $errorCode == "errNmNameNotFound" ..."
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if { [catch {mfs scan $dirName -start $prefix -count $count} batch] } {
global errorCode errorInfo
if { $errorCode ..."
(procedure "ForeachMfsFileTrans" line 9)
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Theme" "" 20 {
set theme [db $db openid $fsid]
set fields [dbobj $theme attrs]
set content [construct..."
(procedure "take_snapshot_theme" line 8)
invoked from within
"take_snapshot_theme 1"
(procedure "take_snapshot_for_backup" line 3)
invoked from within
"take_snapshot_for_backup"
(procedure "create_backup" line 18)
invoked from within
"create_backup $chan $fname"
(procedure "::action_backup_create_write" line 9)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Right now the only season passes are for the 
70's show
Family Guy

Edit:
I did give the tivo a name using TWP MRV


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> Other than that, the tivo really a very robust and crash-resistant box. You can check the logs that are in /var/log from time to time for anything out of the ordinary.


Only thing I see in the boot that looks a bit ugly is a bunch of the following...

Inode 2065, i_blocks wrong 208 (counted=202). Set i_blocks to counted? yes
Inode 2064, i_blocks wrong 64 (counted=50). Set i_blocks to counted? yes

does not seem to be hurting anything - I'm researching these errors now.


----------



## rbautch

jjn said:


> Just tried to do a Season Pass backup and got this error


 Some parts of TWP does not work with 6.3. It's being discussed/worked on at DDB. I suggest not using any part of TWP that writes data to the Tivo, such as modifying season passes, etc.


----------



## klaroby

rbautch said:


> Check out the /tvbin/installSw.itcl file to see that this change was made. If you still have trouble you can use the installSw.itcl that I attached a few posts after that one. Be sure to chmod it after you FTP it to your Tivo. Have you messed with this file already?


Found the problem: My fault. If you do not enter 6.3-01-2-357 correctly you get this problem (Fat fingers)


----------



## bxs122

gazzie4 said:


> well after trying just about everything listed in this and other forums, I still have not network at all, no lights on the device, nothing.


Well I cannot speak for others but what did work in my case was

- from a bash prompt type
sh /hacks/tweak_uninstall.sh <press enter>

- copied the ax8817x.o driver from the old partition to /lib/modules

- added to usb.map:


Code:


device ax8817x
     product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200M ver.2

- added the following to my rc.sysinit.author
*take care to set your IP and gateway, not those below


Code:


insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
ifconfig eth0 192.168.15.22 netmask 255.255.255.0
route add default gw 192.168.15.1
echo

if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
	mount -o remount,rw /
	if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
		mount -o remount,ro /
		reboot
	fi
fi

- make sure the end of your rc.sysinit.author has the following
*again take care to set the correct IP and gateway


Code:


if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
    mount -o remount,rw /
    if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
        tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.15.22 192.168.15.1
        mount -o remount,ro /
    fi
fi

- from the bash prompt type
touch firstboot_flag <press enter>
sync ; reboot <press enter>

- after reboot you should have a network connection ... at that point I reran tweaks at the bash prompt
sh /hacks/tweak.sh <press enter>

Hope this helps you in your work to get networking back.


----------



## jjn

rbautch said:


> Some parts of TWP does not work with 6.3. It's being discussed/worked on at DDB. I suggest not using any part of TWP that writes data to the Tivo, such as modifying season passes, etc.


Ok
Not a problem


----------



## muzzymate

bxs122 said:


> Some surprising plus' is it looks as though MRV is functioning (need additional tests).


Huh? Don't leave us hanging...


----------



## bxs122

muzzymate said:


> Huh? Don't leave us hanging...


There was an option to set the MRV name, I haven't done anything more. Will explore shortly.


----------



## bxs122

think I am going to have to start from scratch afterall ...

using vserver/TyShow was a key use of our tivo - WMP no longer works with what is coming from the stream.


----------



## jds

Okay trying the slicer 1.3 route and I am getting this:

The Slicer - Version 1.3

WARNING!! We are about to install 6.3-01-2-357 software on your TiVo
Once you start this process, there is no way to restore your
previous software version without re-imaging. Before you begin,
we suggest you make a backup image of your hard drive, and read
the forums at www.tivocommunity.com and *************.com that
pertain to The Slicer.

Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:

Great! Here we go...

Your root filesystem partition is hda7
Your kernel partition is hda6
Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda4
Your alternate kernel partition is hda3

6.3-01-2-357 software slices are correctly loaded and ready to install.
Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:
Checking your system for required utilities...
find is not present
find not found, exiting...
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02#

"Find is not present" does this have to do with the "wget" I read several pages back? If so what, how and where should this be load?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## cheer

bxs122 said:


> Some surprising plus' is it looks as though MRV is functioning


Uhh, you sure about that?


----------



## cheer

bxs122 said:


> There was an option to set the MRV name, I haven't done anything more. Will explore shortly.


In what? TWP? That ain't gonna make MRV work, m'friend.


----------



## rbautch

jds said:


> "Find is not present" does this have to do with the "wget" I read several pages back? If so what, how and where should this be load?
> Thanks for any help.


No it doesn't. The Slicer relies on a few utilities that must be present on your tivo. All the utlities you need are in Alphawolf's all-in-one utility set, which can be downloaded from DDB. You can put them anywhere on your tivo, as long as that directory is in the PATH statement that's in your author file.


----------



## BigBearf

Russ, Gunny, Lou et al.
Successfully Sliced Zippered HR10 to 6.3 using Slicer 1.3 and FA120 wireless using a Hacked linksys router. I appreciate all the help. I will let the board know what works and what does not. 
Hope this helps,
BigBearf


----------



## willardcpa

cheer said:


> In what? TWP? That ain't gonna make MRV work, m'friend.


bxs is having fun, found out that he could write $Five million on his check stock and thought he was rich!!   
Hold on for a minute, I found out that I could not make MRV work unless I put a name on the tivo, so it would follow that if I put a name on the tivo.........
OK, what if I put a name on the tivo with a "post-it"???? 

When I saw his first mention of this, the "Some surprising plus' is it looks as though MRV is functioning (need additional tests)." comment I thought HFC!!! If he got it figured out, I'm gonna buy me a typewriter and a monkey. 

Dudes lost networking more times than I can count. But he is fun to watch.


----------



## Finnstang

I just used the latest Slicer to upgrade to 6.3 on a Zippered HR10...everything ran successfully, but I lost networking. I am using an FA120, and I have both lights lit up on the adapter, but I can't ping/telnet/ftp the IP I setup. I will make a serial cable tomorrow to troubleshoot, but I thought I would at least post my experience from tonight.


----------



## gerryger

I ran the latest version of slicer and everything ran fine. Network is working. I do have a couple of questions though.

I no longer have hackman on TWP. What happened to it??

The other question pertains to patches for tivoapp. I came across the following at Yahoo groups:

*30sec skip

echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713192

Backdoors

echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804900

No Scramble (nocso)

echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.tmp bs=1 seek=1602412

Step-By-Step

cd tvbin

cp tivoapp tivoapp.orig

cp tivoapp tivoapp.mod

echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=6713192

echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=2804900

echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=1602412

rm tivoapp

mv tivoapp.mod tivoapp

chmod 755 tivoapp

reboot*

I did the step by step instructions and I was wondering if there is a way of confirming the patches are working. 30 sec skip is working, however I do not see "Backdoors enabled" under Tivo's system info. This was present on the previous software version.


----------



## 2simmons

I am not able to view recording made prior to the 6.3 upgrade. I get the message "no video signal was available on the channel...... I could view these recordings prior to the upgrade. Could this be due to tystream encryption no longer being disabled???


----------



## gerryger

2simmons said:


> I am not able to view recording made prior to the 6.3 upgrade. I get the message "no video signal was available on the channel...... I could view these recordings prior to the upgrade. Could this be due to tystream encryption no longer being disabled???


 I was able to view recordings that were recorded prior to the 6.3 upgrade.


----------



## 2simmons

gerryger said:


> I was able to view recordings that were recorded prior to the 6.3 upgrade.


 Did you have tystream encryption disabled prior to the update?


----------



## gerryger

yes


----------



## bxs122

cheer said:


> In what? TWP? That ain't gonna make MRV work, m'friend.


Yeah - just learning so it was a noobie wishful thinking. Oh well ... I use the TyShow Codec on MCE boxes to stream Tivo shows anyway. Now just need an updated tivoapp for 6.3 so I can get my MCE boxes viewing again.


----------



## bxs122

willardcpa said:


> bxs is having fun, found out that he could write $Five million on his check stock and thought he was rich!!
> Hold on for a minute, I found out that I could not make MRV work unless I put a name on the tivo, so it would follow that if I put a name on the tivo.........
> OK, what if I put a name on the tivo with a "post-it"????
> 
> When I saw his first mention of this, the "Some surprising plus' is it looks as though MRV is functioning (need additional tests)." comment I thought HFC!!! If he got it figured out, I'm gonna buy me a typewriter and a monkey.
> 
> Dudes lost networking more times than I can count. But he is fun to watch.


OK I enjoyed your post ... haven't felt this new since DOS 2.x
Anyway, yes I am having a ton of fun with a peppering of frustration. 
I've been in hardware/software twenty years and far too many of those in M$ circles. 
With only a week in Tivo/Linux land I can feel the `need to know more` burning in my gut so with bumps and bruises I will continue on knowing I'll become expert in the near future. Why? cause that is what I like to do.


----------



## Adam1115

Is ANYONE willing to post the slices somewhere??


----------



## W2DHS

I'll bet they are on P2P by now.


----------



## Adam1115

W2DHS said:


> I'll bet they are on P2P by now.


Haven't been able to find them on emule..


----------



## rbautch

Adam1115 said:


> Is ANYONE willing to post the slices somewhere??


Slices are not trivial to capture, and are not even possible to capture while they are still coming down over the satellite.


----------



## rbautch

Finnstang said:


> I just used the latest Slicer to upgrade to 6.3 on a Zippered HR10...everything ran successfully, but I lost networking. I am using an FA120, and I have both lights lit up on the adapter, but I can't ping/telnet/ftp the IP I setup. I will make a serial cable tomorrow to troubleshoot, but I thought I would at least post my experience from tonight.


Try rebooting. Sounds like your network is up, but the IP address you set hasn't taken hold. Here are some other general troubleshooting steps if your network doesn't come up:

1. Examine the rc.sysinit.author file, and make sure any files that start with "insmod", "route add", or "ifconfig" are either deleted or commented out.

2. Verify that there are a series of lines appended to the end of your author file that start with: ## Slicer - run network script only once...

3. Verify that there is a file called /enhancements/network.tcl present.

4. Verify that there is a file called /slicer_firstboot. If it's not there, create with the command "touch /slicer_firstboot"

5. Verify that you have the following lines near the top of your author file:


Code:


export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10

After this, boot/reboot the drive, let the unit reboot again automatically, and networking should come up. There are a few configurations that would still cause networking to fail:

1. You have an adapter that is not compatible with Tivo's stock drivers, like the USB200M v.2, or Airlink ASOHOSB. If this is the case, you'll have to copy the drivers from your old root partition to your new partition, and modify the /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map file with an entry for the new adapter. See here for more info.

2. You are setting up network parameters somewhere else other than the author file. If this is so, delete or comment out those network setup commands.


----------



## muzzymate

Does this make sense to anyone?

I upgraded my Tivo from 3.1.5 to 6.3 using Slicer 1.2. At first I thought I had lost my networking because after the upgrade, I couldn't access the Tivo by pinging, ftp, or telnet. I had previously hacked the Tivo using the Zipper tool and the Enhancement script. I did this on Monday.

Last night while watching television, the Tivo suddenly rebooted during a recording. I figured awww crap... my Tivo is now in a weird state. Desperate, after the Tivo rebooted and my fiance yelling at me to fix the Tivo, I opened a web browser, typed in the Tivo's IP address and TivoWebPlus came up. I can telnet in, FTP in, ping it. Everything is working suddenly.

I have no idea why it would now work when it didn't right after the upgrade. But count me as a happy Slicer user again. 

From reading other posts, I narrowed the reboot problem cause to be FakeCall and when Tivo would try to call home. Commenting out that line in the author file and rebooting my Tivo cleared up that issue. If I remeber correctly, a fix has been found for that but I haven't had time to do it. I also cleared out the offending section in author that rbauth told us to remove.

Hooray!


----------



## Finnstang

rbautch said:


> Try rebooting. Sounds like your network is up, but the IP address you set hasn't taken hold. Here are some other general troubleshooting steps if your network doesn't come up:
> 
> 1. Examine the rc.sysinit.author file, and make sure any files that start with "insmod", "route add", or "ifconfig" are either deleted or commented out.
> 
> 2. Verify that there are a series of lines appended to the end of your author file that start with: ## Slicer - run network script only once...
> 
> 3. Verify that there is a file called /enhancements/network.tcl present.
> 
> 4. Verify that there is a file called /slicer_firstboot. If it's not there, create with the command "touch /slicer_firstboot"
> 
> 5. Verify that you have the following lines near the top of your author file:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> export TIVO_ROOT=
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> 
> After this, boot/reboot the drive, let the unit reboot again automatically, and networking should come up. There are a few configurations that would still cause networking to fail:
> 
> 1. You have an adapter that is not compatible with Tivo's stock drivers, like the USB200M v.2, or Airlink ASOHOSB. If this is the case, you'll have to copy the drivers from your old root partition to your new partition, and modify the /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map file with an entry for the new adapter. See here for more info.
> 
> 2. You are setting up network parameters somewhere else other than the author file. If this is so, delete or comment out those network setup commands.


yeah, I plan to do more troubleshooting this evening when I make my serial cable, but I did try rebooting multiple times last night. I agree that it sounds like my IP settings are not sticking, I will post what I find when I find it.


----------



## Finnstang

muzzymate said:


> Does this make sense to anyone?
> 
> I upgraded my Tivo from 3.1.5 to 6.3 using Slicer 1.2. At first I thought I had lost my networking because after the upgrade, I couldn't access the Tivo by pinging, ftp, or telnet. I had previously hacked the Tivo using the Zipper tool and the Enhancement script. I did this on Monday.
> 
> Last night while watching television, the Tivo suddenly rebooted during a recording. I figured awww crap... my Tivo is now in a weird state. Desperate, after the Tivo rebooted and my fiance yelling at me to fix the Tivo, I opened a web browser, typed in the Tivo's IP address and TivoWebPlus came up. I can telnet in, FTP in, ping it. Everything is working suddenly.
> 
> I have no idea why it would now work when it didn't right after the upgrade. But count me as a happy Slicer user again.
> 
> From reading other posts, I narrowed the reboot problem cause to be FakeCall and when Tivo would try to call home. Commenting out that line in the author file and rebooting my Tivo cleared up that issue. If I remeber correctly, a fix has been found for that but I haven't had time to do it. I also cleared out the offending section in author that rbauth told us to remove.
> 
> Hooray!


had you tried rebooting yourself previously to try and get networking working?


----------



## agzela

I am getting an error #32 when I try to setup a new SP and I cant select any Now Playing recordings.....I have tried everything with the exception of using tivos delete everything. I suspect that it has something to do with TWP because it started when I tried to add a SP and delete a recording from TWP....


----------



## Vegas

agzela said:


> I am getting an error #32 when I try to setup a new SP and I cant select any Now Playing recordings.....I have tried everything with the exception of using tivos delete everything. I suspect that it has something to do with TWP because it started when I tried to add a SP and delete a recording from TWP....


There is a bit of a bug with new SP's and TWP.

Using TWP delete the SP you just added and you should be back to normal.


----------



## bbodin

I have a sortof newbie question. I have manually hacked my tivo, but have since lost my hacks (/var/hacks is gone). I still have telnet access, but no FTP, etc.. Anyway's, I've verified I have the slices, and since i've already lost my hacks I figured I'd just let the install happen then rehack later. Problem is, even after several dial attempts, my upgrade won't happen (I guess because they stopped the upgraded). 

Anyway, was wanting to do the upgrade manually if possible, but can't use the slicer since I can't FTP anything over. I found this description for manually executing the hack in another post

1) mount -o remount,rw / (to permit writing to the Tivo drive)
2) vi /tvbin/installSw.itcl (to add $name) to 1 line
3) /tvbin/installSw.itcl 6.3-01-2-3457 (to start the install)

Problem is, I don't have vi, so can't do step 2. Is there another editor besides vi I can use? 

Any suggestions? Do I have to just wait until D* resumes the upgrades?


----------



## agzela

Vegas said:


> There is a bit of a bug with new SP's and TWP.
> 
> Using TWP delete the SP you just added and you should be back to normal.


Tried that and it did not fix the error 32 so i had to use tivos delete everything so it reloads the DB again. So far so good just have to recreate my SP's.

DONT USE the new TWP for season pass!!!


----------



## gazzie4

I have lights on my card but still no network access. here is my startup log I wil add my rc.sysinit.author file in just a minute

Changed Broadcom output format to 4800
Broadcom DVI colorspace set to YCbCr
Loading si9190.o
Splash the screen
Bound Hdmi Semaphore to name
PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349
Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts
Remote control is TIVO
MFS partition on /dev/hda10
Loading Phoenix dssapp
Look for debug board
/tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Jun 15 2006
Loading Phoenix ATSC tuner daemon (AtscTunerD) ...
Loading Phoenix atscapp
Loading irblast.o
Loading ideturbo.o
/tvbin/atscapp: ATSC (Hpk-Enabled OsServices-Enabled) Interface Version 0.7, com
piled on Jun 15 2006
<InitInputs> Found a total of 2 inputs.
Loading fan.o
<InitInputs> got 2 ATSC inputs.
Loading therm.o
2004 probe
Loading TvBus router
Updating system clock
Time set to: Thu Sep 21 21:24:33 2006
<InitInputVcxoDevice> VcxoDevice for input #1 already opened, fileId = 7
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES
Enabling local route
Setting TCP keepalive parameters
Checking for additional disk
Start fan control
First temperature parameters set:
Terminal temp: 71
Critical temp: 62
Logging temp: 60
Target temp: 50
Lowest fan speed: 7
/tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
Starting TvLauncher
Waiting for launcher to start.
Launcher is running.
Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
Checking for database conversions
No upgrade to load
NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name
NewSoftware: SwSystem 3.1.5f-01-2-357 is present but NOT active.
NewSoftware: no SpigotMaps required
New software 3.1.5f-01-2-357 found to be unsafe to upgrade from 6.3-01-2-357: DB
_VERS_DOWNGRADE
Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
Starting Services.
Microcode version is TiVo!
PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correctin
g to 32
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s
usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x77b/0x2226) is not claimed by any active driver
.
hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
Found binding for the hdmi semaphore
ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set tuner mux pin state to DSS
<BroadcomAtscInputResetMuxedInputForDirectv> Set record type to RecordDirecTV_ES
PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349
Logger not initialized! Logging to stdout:
TmkLogger: <133>Sep 21 21:26:17 TmkServer[304]: Enabling port 5353, protocol udp
Found binding for the hdmi semaphore
PHOENIX GETS MORE CONTIGMEM: height=1349
ApgManager Transition from state BOOT Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
to SECONDARY_BOOT
ApgManager Transition from state SECONDARY_BOOT to FAST_LOAD
making root filesystem writable; type 'rootread' to make read-only...

executing mount -o remount,rw /

done!
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
Inside fixsub
Failed to FixSub, code=(invalid attribute: Complete)
rc.sysinit is complete
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE


----------



## gazzie4

## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##
#!/bin/bash

export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10

# PTVupgrade PTVnet rc.sysinit.author for Series2 DirecTV DVR
#

# If you want to have a static IP address, you need to change
# the STATIC_IP variables below to your desired IP address,
# and rename DHCP_ON to STATIC_ON
#
# For more information on this, go to http://forum.ptvupgrade.com
# and make sure you know what you are doing. If you make a mistake
# doing this, you may not find your TiVo on your network, ever again...
#
# Oh, and if you don't have a serial cable, get one, it could save you
# a lot of trouble if you mess this up.
#
STATIC_IP=192.168.1.175
NETMASK=255.255.255.0
BROADCAST=192.168.1.255
GATEWAY=192.168.1.1

#
#
######### First time booting? ########
#
# This checks for the FIRSTTIME_ON flag and does a few neat things.
# Mainly, it runs 51killer.tcl so you don't have to do a Clear and
# Delete everything when putting a new drive in your TiVo.
# It also restores the splashscreen to the appropriate one.
#
# Note: If you set this flag back to ON after you've been using your
# TiVo and recording programs, running 51killer.tcl again will mess up
# your existing recordings. We use this flag when preparing new drives
# for installation in different units to save time for customers, you
# probably don't ever need to use this.

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/FIRSTTIME_ON ]; then
/ptvupgrade/bin/rootwrite;
rm -rf /init/ptv_flags/FIRSTTIME_ON
cp /init/ptv_images/PromScreen2Version7.NTSC.png /tvbin
if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/IC2_OFF ]; then
tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/51killer.tcl
rm -rf /init/ptv_flags/IC2_OFF
/ptvupgrade/bin/rootread;
sync
restart
fi
/ptvupgrade/bin/rootread;
fi
#######

# This sets the priority of hacks and shell commands to the lowest
# possible priority so that the TiVo operation is not affected by
# your tinkering; uncomment this if you find your tinkering gets in the
# way, just note that sometimes you can lock up the shell if you do have this
# uncommented, so be prepared with a serial cable, just in case you mess things
# up.
# setpri fifo 1 $$

# Startup BASH in case you are using a serial cable to connect
# This has been moved to the /init directory so that shell starts
# right at boot time
# /bin/bash -login</dev/ttyS2&>/dev/ttyS2 &

# Lets set the path to look in our own bin first, and then busybox
export PATH=$PATH:/ptvupgrade/bin:/ptvupgrade/busybox

# An extra library directory needed for yac and elseed
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/ptvupgrade/lib

# Check flags for IP address (we recommend you just stick with DHCP)
if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/DHCP_ON ]; then
/ptvupgrade/bin/dhcp_enable.ptv
fi

sleep 3

#start telnet

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/TELNET_ON ]; then
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
fi
#start ftp

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/FTP_ON ]; then
/ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd
fi

#start tivoweb

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/TIVOWEB_ON ]; then
rootwrite
mkdir -p /var/hack
if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/IC2_ON ]; then
sleep 120
rm -rf /init/ptv_flags/IC2_ON
fi
/ptvupgrade/tivowebplus/tivoweb
fi

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/PHONE_OFF ]; then
if ! [ -f /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root ]; then
/ptvupgrade/misc/cron_stuff/setup_cron
fi
phonereset.tcl
fakecall.tcl
crond
fi

# start extended tpm apps or other things
# thanks mike for the tpm structure
for i in /init/ptv_start/S[0-9][0-9]*
do
# Check if the script is there
[ ! -f $i ] && continue
source $i start
done
### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###
## Slicer - run network script only once. Reboot after 20 minutes
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.175 192.168.1.1
mount -o remount,ro /
fi
fi


----------



## gazzie4

I did not have an enhancements folder. So I added enhancements folder and copied network.tcl from hacks over then did the sync ; restart and got this:

bash-2.02# sync ; restart
assert: Tmk Assertion Failure:
assert: FsAllocateFunction, line 203 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <617> strayed!
Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...

bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp <<END_OF_BT
tcd 1
hpk Series2
read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp
read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6
read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6
read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0
read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1
read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so
read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so
read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so
read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1
read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so
read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so
read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so
read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2
read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so
0x02a7ea98 0x006af23c 0x02a4a878 0x02a4cc40 0x02a5a9b4 0x02a59964 0x00ced218
0x00cecedc 0x0074bef4 0x006e0274 0x0201455c
END_OF_BT

Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <617>: assertion failure


----------



## Finnstang

rbautch-

I made my serial cable and got bash and checked the things you suggested at the top of the page. Everything looked fine except network.tcl wasn't in /enhancements but it was in /hacks so I copied it over even though the lines at the bottom of the author file were calling for it out of /hacks. I created the slicer_firstboot flag and rebooted, but it still didn't give me network access, so I just ran the network.tcl command manually and rebooted. Now I am running with network access again. :up: It seemed like the whole author file wasn't being executed or something.


----------



## Adam1115

rbautch said:


> Slices are not trivial to capture, and are not even possible to capture while they are still coming down over the satellite.


Thanks.. I finally got the slices, no call in required. Upgraded to 6.3, life is great!


----------



## jds

Well I finally got mine up to 6.3 with slicer 1.3. Thanks to the tip from rbautch.
Telnet and FTP running.


----------



## LuckyGreen

Last night, I upgraded my HR10-250 to 6.3 using The Slicer 1.3 beta without any issues. Big thanks to all involved!


----------



## mkbruce

I have two zippered HR10-250's. I upgraded to 6.3 using slicer 1.2 without any issues.

Just now, one of the TiVo's rebooted suddenly. Here is some info from /var/log/tverr:

Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: R20 0x00000001 R21 0x5efc8000 R22
0x00000001 R23 0x5efc8000 
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: R24 0x00000000 R25 0x0240e6e0 R26
0x00000000 R27 0x00000000 
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: R28 0x2ac1c200 R29 0x7fc7f2a8 R30
0x7fc7f368 R31 0x00908190 
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: tcd 1 
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: hpk Series2 
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: build b-firefly-takehome @242789 
2006.08.11-1618 release-mips [] 
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: pack 6.3-01-2 
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.s
o.0 
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1

Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so

Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructu
res.so 
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so

Sep 22 02:14:49 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/lib
hpkhl.so 
Sep 22 02:14:50 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/lib
hpkll.so 
Sep 22 02:14:50 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Sep 22 02:14:50 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.s
o 
Sep 22 02:14:50 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: 0x009081a0 0x009061ac 0x00bf872c 
0x008d0244 0x008cfe80 0x008ca5c4 0x008ca1ec 0x008c9000 0x009478e8 0x004726b4 0x0
0ef1338 0x02a2871c 0x02a304bc 0x02a298cc 0x02a28a48 0x02a28834 0x02a60cb8 0x02a2
871c 0x02a28630 0x02a2b03c 0x02a3c7e4 0x02a3c6cc 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8 
Sep 22 02:14:50 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity Phone <40
81>: unexpected signal 10
Sep 22 02:14:50 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to
signal 10
Sep 22 02:14:50 (none) Activity Phone[4081]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system

Any ideas as to why this happened? The same error appears multiple times in the log - all with time stamps from after I did the upgrade. My second HR10-250 does not have this problem.


----------



## BigBearf

Russ et al
Have upgraded 3 HR10s to 6.3 with networking intact using FA120 and Linksys routers hacked as bridges. Am able to network at G speeds. I am seeing what else works vs. broken and will continue to post.
Hope this helps,
BigBearf


----------



## HUGE2U

Would there be any benefit to changing the drivers to the backport ones?

HUGE


----------



## rbautch

gazzie4 said:


> I did not have an enhancements folder. So I added enhancements folder and copied network.tcl from hacks over then did the sync ; restart and got this:
> bash-2.02# sync ; restart
> assert: Tmk Assertion Failure:
> assert: FsAllocateFunction, line 203 ()
> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <617> strayed!
> Paste the following into a shell to get a backtrace...


Don't need an enhancements folder. network.tcl lives in /hacks. Try running it from your serial connection with the same arguments that are in your author file. If you get the same error as above, add the following lines to the top of your /init/001_bash.init file:


Code:


export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10

Then reboot, then run the network script again, then reboot.


----------



## BigBearf

Russ, 
I am checking and so far do not have 30 second skip enabled by default. I did it manually using "SPS30S" hack but it is only temporary. 
Should I rerun tweak.sh or not? 
Are you working on a updated tweak.sh script to reinstall and clean up hacks? 
Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## rbautch

No. This was discussed previously in this thread here. Going to wait until I play with 6.3 for awhile.


----------



## Adam1115

Maybe I'm missing something. Is the "Slicer" just a $20 script that installs 6.3, copies you're 3.1.5 kernel over and your hacks folder??? Or does it do something else..?


----------



## Klydeman

I have been following along the 6.3 saga...I have HR10-250 Zippered NOT yet upgraded to 6.3. I made the modifications to the rc.sysinit and rc.sysinit.author files to (hopefully) for the slices to d/l tonight.

But my question is, does it make sense to uninstall and re-install the Zipper to get the latest version prior to upgrading to 6.3 w/Slicer? I Zippered earlier this year (like Feb '06).


----------



## rbautch

Klydeman said:


> I have been following along the 6.3 saga...I have HR10-250 Zippered NOT yet upgraded to 6.3. I made the modifications to the rc.sysinit and rc.sysinit.author files to (hopefully) for the slices to d/l tonight.
> 
> But my question is, does it make sense to uninstall and re-install the Zipper to get the latest version prior to upgrading to 6.3 w/Slicer? I Zippered earlier this year (like Feb '06).


No reason to uninstall/reinstall. If you have an adatper that relies on backported drivers, you might want to get those on your tivo before you attempt the upgrade.


----------



## Beantownbeanie

HI
I think earlier I may have posted in the wrong area so here goes.
I had a PTVNet and IC 3.1.5f image on my new HD I bought for my HDTivo when the drive died. I bought the slicer this AM 1.3 and no prompts ever came up but it did install 6.3 and it is awesome. No problems at all. I have the fa120 and I have link lights. I was going to do nothing and enjoy but then someone suggest i get a serial cable...so I did. I have an old laptop too so I can sit right by the tivo.
How do I restore networking. I'm not totally ignorant but if someone can point me to the instructions here on the site I would appreciate it. I just don't know what a bash is or how to start one or what to type to get this back.
Thanks.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Beantownbeanie said:


> HI
> I think earlier I may have posted in the wrong area so here goes.
> I had a PTVNet and IC 3.1.5f image on my new HD I bought for my HDTivo when the drive died. I bought the slicer this AM 1.3 and no prompts ever came up but it did install 6.3 and it is awesome. No problems at all. I have the fa120 and I have link lights. I was going to do nothing and enjoy but then someone suggest i get a serial cable...so I did. I have an old laptop too so I can sit right by the tivo.
> How do I restore networking. I'm not totally ignorant but if someone can point me to the instructions here on the site I would appreciate it. I just don't know what a bash is or how to start one or what to type to get this back.
> Thanks.


I saw some of your earlier posts and I think the problem is that you ran The Slicer using the TiVoWeb interface. The easiest way to get things going would be to restore your backup so you can get back to where you were before you attempted to run The Slicer.

Once you've got the slices installed on your unit, you should then FTP the slicer to the unit, and establish a telnet session; run the slicer that way - it is intended to be an interactive experience and it will prompt you for static IP information before it completes and asks you to review/reboot your unit.


----------



## Beantownbeanie

tivoupgrade said:


> I saw some of your earlier posts and I think the problem is that you ran The Slicer using the TiVoWeb interface. The easiest way to get things going would be to restore your backup so you can get back to where you were before you attempted to run The Slicer.
> 
> Once you've got the slices installed on your unit, you should then FTP the slicer to the unit, and establish a telnet session; run the slicer that way - it is intended to be an interactive experience and it will prompt you for static IP information before it completes and asks you to review/reboot your unit.


This means removing the drive and losing my recordings. ;( Ok. I may just cut my losses and enjoy 6.3. Thanks for taking the time. I did use the TivoWeb Interface. I thought that was what I was supposed to do. Dang it. My fault. I thought that was TelNet. Now I know they are different.


----------



## wasdvd

I used a somewhat early v1? of Slicer to apply 6.3 to my manually hacked 3.1.5f HR10-250. I did apply tweak and Zipper after the original hack of 3.1.5f. 

All the messages indicated a success, but I now have an endless reboot loop.

Since I was an early purchaser of Slicer, I have not made a stir about my Tivo being dead, but since it has been a week, I need to get it going.

My question: After I remove the drive and attach it to my PC, how can I best get back to 3.1.5f hacked?

Can I use bootpage to reset the boot partition? Any fairly explicit directions are respectfully requested.


----------



## Finnstang

wasdvd said:


> I used a somewhat early v1? of Slicer to apply 6.3 to my manually hacked 3.1.5f HR10-250. I did apply tweak and Zipper after the original hack of 3.1.5f.
> 
> All the messages indicated a success, but I now have an endless reboot loop.
> 
> Since I was an early purchaser of Slicer, I have not made a stir about my Tivo being dead, but since it has been a week, I need to get it going.
> 
> My question: After I remove the drive and attach it to my PC, how can I best get back to 3.1.5f hacked?
> 
> Can I use bootpage to reset the boot partition? Any fairly explicit directions are respectfully requested.


Restore a backup image...if you don't have one, tivoupgrade said that early adopters that ended up with a boat anchor would be eligible for an InstantCake image I believe.


----------



## kemac

I successfully upgraded to 6.3 this morning using slicer 1.3. I cant find my original FA120 (Still looking for it) so I have been trying to use my Airlink AGIGAUSB. I copied the backport drivers over from my old root to /lib/modules and updated my usb.map without success, no lights at all.

This is all I see from my console are the messages below.

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0xb95/0x1780) is not claimed by any active driver
ehci-dummy: dummy EHCI module loaded

My usb.map file is attached for reference. Any assistance greatly appreciated as I am stumped! Back to tearing the house appart to look for my FA120...

Kelly


----------



## rbautch

You created a new entry for the Airlink like this


Code:


device ax8817x
    product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB

But the product code for the Airlink should be under the usbnet heading. Delete the ax8817x header in the usb.map file, and delete the ax8817x symlink if you copied it over. Then reboot.


----------



## kemac

rbautch said:


> You created a new entry for the Airlink like this
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> device ax8817x
> product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB
> 
> But the product code for the Airlink should be under the usbnet heading. Delete the ax8817x header in the usb.map file, and delete the ax8817x symlink if you copied it over. Then reboot.


OK, did both and still the same result. I had tried the same thing earlier today minus the ax8817x symlink, I was hoping that was the culprit...

Additional suggestions greatly appreciated if you have any! Let me know if we need to take this elsewhere.

Thank you rbatch!

anyone else successful with this Adaptor on 6.3?

Kelly


----------



## gazzie4

well I am finally up and running, Russ, Thank you very much. Hopefully I have hit the last of my problems.

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

kemac said:


> anyone else successful with this Adaptor on 6.3?
> 
> Kelly


Yes, me. Compare my usb.map against yours. I put my drivers in /lib/modules, overwriting the symlinks that were there. You have to use "cp -f" to overwrite the symlinks.


----------



## BigBearf

Russ, 
Maybe we should start a new thread re: Hacked HR10s to 6.3 Hacks working or not. I am able to telnet, ftp view TWP but I do not know if TWP is 100% 6.3 compatible. So far, I had to manually insert the 30 sec skip using "SPS30S" hack. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. Can I help re: a tweak.sh version for 6.3 
Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## kemac

rbautch said:


> Yes, me. Compare my usb.map against yours. I put my drivers in /lib/modules, overwriting the symlinks that were there. You have to use "cp -f" to overwrite the symlinks.


Much Better, Russ thanks! I replaced my usb.map with yours and that took care of that problem.

I now have a status of "DVR Service not Active" issue, so I ran the guided setup a few times as recommended without luck. I also found that if I try to force a call my unit reboots right after with the following panic.

Sep 23 03:27:09 (none) kernel: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity DialRequest <427>: unexpected signal 10

I have noticed a few others report this error but didn't find a solution posted anywhere.


----------



## Finnstang

BigBearf said:


> Russ,
> Maybe we should start a new thread re: Hacked HR10s to 6.3 Hacks working or not. I am able to telnet, ftp view TWP but I do not know if TWP is 100% 6.3 compatible. So far, I had to manually insert the 30 sec skip using "SPS30S" hack.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated. Can I help re: a tweak.sh version for 6.3
> Thanks,
> BigBearf


For enabling backdoors, the 30 sec skip, and something else , there are some hacks you have to make to tivoapp. You can find more details over at the "other" forum.


----------



## toohip

Time to do it all over again. Looks like 6.3a is coming.


6.3a-01-2-357 tyDb 276884 09/23/06 02:43 772 


Anyone get this last night???


----------



## jds

I got it last night also.


----------



## charlieg

Yup:

Directory listing of /SwSystem
Name	Type	Id	Date Time	Size
3.1.5f-01-2-357	tyDb	739753	03/16/05 02:36	700
6.3-01-2-357	tyDb	2584249	09/22/06 02:49	768
6.3a-01-2-357	tyDb	2589909	09/23/06 03:53	772
ACTIVE	tyDb	739753	03/16/05 02:36	700

Let the festivities begin ...


----------



## hpfanatic

The 6.3 slices I just got are numbered: 6.3a-01-2-357. When I run the slicer with that number, it comes up that it isn't a valid version number. If I run it without the a, slicer runs, but then exits saying there are no 6.3-01-2-357 slices on the machine.


----------



## Finnstang

Probably have to wait for them to release a new version of the slicer that will allow the 6.3a version number.


----------



## bxs122

So does anyone know what the 6.3a update is ??


----------



## vhuang

toohip said:


> Time to do it all over again. Looks like 6.3a is coming.
> 
> 6.3a-01-2-357 tyDb 276884 09/23/06 02:43 772
> 
> Anyone get this last night???


I'm in the same boat. Purchased and downloaded slicer this morning only to find that it wouldn't work on my newly downloaded 6.3a


----------



## Klydeman

I guess it will be Slicer v1.3a


----------



## Klydeman

It's true that if I pull the drives and make a back up, I capture the 6.3a slices in the back up?


----------



## jjn

Klydeman said:


> I guess it will be Slicer v1.3a


Hopefully we won't have to wait till Monday for an update  
Both my boxes have 6.3a


----------



## rbautch

Klydeman said:


> It's true that if I pull the drives and make a back up, I capture the 6.3a slices in the back up?


Yes, you will.


----------



## NickCat

I have the 6a slices as well. I'll hold on until I know the "new" version of slicer will work with it though. I don't need to go bricking my unit again.


----------



## HUGE2U

Can someone provide some instructions for updating the USB drivers to the backport ones (whichever are the latest)? I am looking for some speed imprivement but I do not want to screw it up.

Thanks,

HUGE


----------



## rbautch

HUGE2U said:


> Can someone provide some instructions for updating the USB drivers to the backport ones (whichever are the latest)? I am looking for some speed imprivement but I do not want to screw it up.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> HUGE


Check out Jamie's release/support thread on DDB.


----------



## rbautch

Here's a simple little script that will allow you to upgrade to 6.3a using version 1.3 of The Slicer. Just drop it in the same directory as the slicer, and run it with:


Code:


./upgrade63a.sh

It renames the 6.3a slices ever so slightly, and then will run the slicer automatically for you with the proper argument. I just upgraded to 6.3a using this, and it works fine.


----------



## tivoupgrade

And with that said - we've updated The Slicer, to do the 'right thing' with the new slices; just use the specific software rev you want to install and it should work. Anyone who purchases it as of right now, won't have to worry about the aforementioned script...


----------



## jasch

Yep, the upgrade63.sh script works fine. I guess that we will be receiving a new URL (the fifth or six?) to download the new slicers soon from pvtupgrade. Still, it's nice to have such fast and off-hours support.


----------



## jasch

I just think the "SLICER" download should be downloaded differently from ptvupgrade... maybe there should be a way for one to re-download the latest version available... Perhaps limited to 10 downloads or something per purchase.


----------



## tivoupgrade

no no... that's not the case- we don't have such a system in place, and unfortunately, can't build one around this particular application, and remember, its an unsupported product. i know, it sucks, and down the road we may be able to offer such a capability. 

With that said, your existing link *should* still work and will grab the latest version available to you. If it doesn't, please follow the regeneration instructions and we will regenerate the link.


----------



## hpfanatic

Just tried the upgrade63a.sh and it immediately outputted this then rebooted:

Tmk Assertion Failure:
Init, line 96 ()
Tmk Fatal Error: Thread tivosh <923> died due to signal -2
d24070 d2424c c7fa6c c79354 c70744 cd11c8 ca84a8 d06388 cd11c8 ca84a8 d06d34 cd11c8 ca84a8 d06388 cd11c8 ca84a8 c72630 c70744 cd11c8 ca84a8 d06d34 cd11c8 ca84a8 cdf498 cf6f1c c6e9a0 400778 e29520

I put it in the same dir as slicer 1.3 and ran it using: ./upgrade63a.sh

Tried it twice with the same result.


----------



## hpfanatic

Nevermind, I just downloaded the newest slicer and am just using it now.


----------



## NickCat

Just to clarify will the newest slicer work to upgrade an already upgraded version of 6.3 that was originally 3.1.5f zippered?


----------



## sealslayer

I was able to upgrade to 6.3 (don't have the 6.3a slice yet) using slicer 1.3 with no problems. Networking is up and running just fine. The TWP issue with season passes is supposed to be fixed with the latest version (1.3.1) and I installed that with no issues.

The only issue I have now is trying to find the updated fakecall that supports 6.3. Anyone happen to remember where this is located. I've done a couple of searches here and at the other site, but haven't found the "fix". I've found references alluding to the fact it is fixed, but I can't locate the actual fix just yet.


----------



## Finnstang

sealslayer said:


> I was able to upgrade to 6.3 (don't have the 6.3a slice yet) using slicer 1.3 with no problems. Networking is up and running just fine. The TWP issue with season passes is supposed to be fixed with the latest version (1.3.1) and I installed that with no issues.
> 
> The only issue I have now is trying to find the updated fakecall that supports 6.3. Anyone happen to remember where this is located. I've done a couple of searches here and at the other site, but haven't found the "fix". I've found references alluding to the fact it is fixed, but I can't locate the actual fix just yet.


The fix is posted in the FINALLY 6.3 thread on the other forum. It is a simple change to the code.


----------



## Lord Vader

tivoupgrade said:


> no no... that's not the case- we don't have such a system in place, and unfortunately, can't build one around this particular application, and remember, its an unsupported product. i know, it sucks, and down the road we may be able to offer such a capability.
> 
> With that said, your existing link *should* still work and will grab the latest version available to you. If it doesn't, please follow the regeneration instructions and we will regenerate the link.


I had an old Email dated 9-14-06 with the download link and just went and re-downloaded it. I'm assuming this is the 1.3.1 (revised) version, correct? If so, many thanks.


----------



## NickCat

NickCat said:


> Just to clarify will the newest slicer work to upgrade an already upgraded version of 6.3 that was originally 3.1.5f zippered?


Alright I was bold and impatient. It worked fine 6.3 upgrades to 6.3a no problem using slicer. *I did have to hand edit the new author file because it had copied the slicer_firstboot to set the network portion again. So I had to just remove one, and everything was fine. 
*


----------



## Finnstang

Are the Dolby issues still there in 6.3a?


----------



## Lord Vader

I think so. Cheer on the other forum had mentioned he was having audio stuttering problems, but I didn't read reports of many others experiencing the same.


----------



## vhuang

tivoupgrade said:


> And with that said - we've updated The Slicer, to do the 'right thing' with the new slices; just use the specific software rev you want to install and it should work. Anyone who purchases it as of right now, won't have to worry about the aforementioned script...


I downloaded the new slicer using the email link which I received this morning.

It installed without a hitch and rebooted the machine. I'm now up to a screen saying that the box is "Preparing the service update...This may take up to an hour"

Can't ping the box right now but hopefully that will resolve when it finishes booting.

Awesome support!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

As stated here, I had to edit /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150 again to be able to "dial" out after going from 6.3 to 6.3a, though there probably won't be another need to do so anyway. Everything else worked fine, including my TWP 1.3.1.


----------



## MisterEd

I have both 6.3 and 6.3a sitting on my box and I'm still at 3.x as I have unplugged the phone line. If I use SLICER will I need to do the 6.3 upgrade BEFORE the 6.3a or will SLICER take me directly to 6.3a if I just run the command you posted?



rbautch said:


> Here's a simple little script that will allow you to upgrade to 6.3a using version 1.3 of The Slicer. Just drop it in the same directory as the slicer, and run it with:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./upgrade63a.sh
> 
> It renames the 6.3a slices ever so slightly, and then will run the slicer automatically for you with the proper argument. I just upgraded to 6.3a using this, and it works fine.


----------



## gazzie4

Yog-Sothoth said:


> As stated here, I had to edit /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150 again to be able to "dial" out after going from 6.3 to 6.3a, though there probably won't be another need to do so anyway. Everything else worked fine, including my TWP 1.3.1.


does this include making new season passes with TWP or is that still a problem with 6.3?


----------



## bxs122

Is there a newer version of The Slicer to handle 6.3a? I did not recieve any email.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> Is there a newer version of The Slicer to handle 6.3a? I did not recieve any email.


Provided you haven't already used the link three times, just click on the link you already received; you will receive the new version. If you read my thread referenced above, you will see a response from Lou Jacob.


----------



## bxs122

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Provided you haven't already used the link three times, just click on the link you already received; you will receive the new version. If you read my thread referenced above, you will see a response from Lou Jacob.


Will do thanx...should i use the upgrade63a.sh with this new version or is this new versino newer for upgrading to 6.3a without the need of upgrade63a.sh


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

Slicer 1.3a will be all you need. As I stated before, read the thread I referenced above.


----------



## bxs122

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Slicer 1.3a will be all you need. As I stated before, read the thread I referenced above.


did the download - I see the new file size is 54,005 bytes. Does that sound correct?


----------



## BigBearf

Just used the
./upgrade63a.sh command to upgrade one HR10 worked flawlessly from 6.3 to 6.3a. Thanks Russ
Next I received Slicer 1.3a and then used that to upgrade 3 other HR10s and that worked flawlessly. Thanks Lou  
So far networking and TWP, ftp all work. I did not even need to reset my favorites, SPs or To Do recordings for tomorrow's games.
I still have 2 more "virgin" HR10's running 3.1.5f. I plan to wait so that I could have a "virgin" copy of 6.3.a and then store the original drives.

Any timetable on PTVupgrade 6.3a image and Zipper 2.0?  

BigBearf


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> did the download - I see the new file size is 54,005 bytes. Does that sound correct?


That's it. If there's any doubt, when you run the Slicer, it will indicate version 1.3a.


----------



## SteveEJ

I bought the Slicer and ftp'd it to var/tmp as suggested.. It ran correctly (?) and I entered the IP and router IP, etc. The lights are on, the USB 100 shows a link and intermittant ACK but I cannot get a ping response or any type of response from the IP assigned.. Networking down.. I know the USB100 is OK as I just took it off of another box and reset the router..

Any ideas?

SteveEJ


----------



## rbautch

MisterEd said:


> I have both 6.3 and 6.3a sitting on my box and I'm still at 3.x as I have unplugged the phone line. If I use SLICER will I need to do the 6.3 upgrade BEFORE the 6.3a or will SLICER take me directly to 6.3a if I just run the command you posted?


Go straight to 6.3a.


----------



## Runch Machine

I modified one of my HD Tivos 6 months ago with the Zipper. I've used the slicer to upgrade it to 6.3a and like the faster speed and folders. Thanks to Russ and Lou. I have another HD Tivo that's original and want to modify it so it has Caller ID and the other functions. Should I use the zipper now, before it updates to 6.3a or wait till later. I understand that the Zipper won't work on systems with 6.3x on it. Is that correct? 

Any idea how long until you come up with a version of the zipper for 6.3a? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## boody

Running 6.3a, manual install.
Will tell of my story in another post. But, how full is too full for /var? I ask cause tivo actually said it was too big and remade it, wiping out all my binaries. Any better place to keep binaries?
Also, can somebody running a PTV 7.2.2 kernel paste the output from uname -a


----------



## bxs122

I got the 6.3a slices last night and I also downloaded the newest slicer, I guess it would be 1.3a

Due to some random reboots I ended up instancaking back to 3.x and zippered.
*there is no use of PTVNet

Will slicer 1.3a work with my setup or is it meant more for those who used PTVNet??

My network is USB200M v2 and works like a champ in current setup.


----------



## rbautch

bxs122 said:


> I got the 6.3a slices last night and I also downloaded the newest slicer, I guess it would be 1.3a
> 
> Due to some random reboots I ended up instancaking back to 3.x and zippered.
> *there is no use of PTVNet
> 
> Will slicer 1.3a work with my setup or is it meant more for those who used PTVNet??
> 
> My network is USB200M v2 and works like a champ in current setup.


It will only work if you copy your backported drivers and modify the usb.map properly. See the original post, and info throughout this thread on how to do that. Otherwise, you'll need an adpater that's compatible with stock tivo drivers.


----------



## rbautch

boody said:


> Running 6.3a, manual install.
> Will tell of my story in another post. But, how full is too full for /var? I ask cause tivo actually said it was too big and remade it, wiping out all my binaries. Any better place to keep binaries?
> Also, can somebody running a PTV 7.2.2 kernel paste the output from uname -a


Most people don't keep anything in /var anymore, because it occasionally gets wiped.


----------



## bxs122

rbautch said:


> It will only work if you copy your backported drivers and modify the usb.map properly. See the original post, and info throughout this thread on how to do that. Otherwise, you'll need an adpater that's compatible with stock tivo drivers.


Just to clarify ... are the following steps correct for my instantcake/zipper box for upgrade to 6.3a:

- copy latest slicer to var/tmp
- run slicer
- follow prompts and reboot

- mount my old partition (i think it was hda9, not sure how to determine)
md install
mount /dev/hda9 /install

- copy old driver used for usb200m v2
cp /install/lib/modules/ax8817x.o /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
*I think ax8817x.o on my zippered tivo is a symbolic link to usbnet.o

- edit etc/hotplug/usb.map and add following
device ax8817x
product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200M ver.2

- reboot

*this may be a dumb question but how do you determine what your old partition is so that you can copy the drivers?

thanx


----------



## mr.unnatural

I just upgraded all three of my HDTivos to 6.3a last night. Don't need no stinkin' slicer.  Everything you need to perform the upgrade manually is spelled out in numerous threads here and at other forums. This ain't rocket science, folks.


----------



## bxs122

After instacake/zipper to start over, I got the 6.3a slices and applied slicer

To reset network I followed what was found in this thread - one difference is I found I had to add these back to rc.sysinit.author to get back up and running

insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
ifconfig eth0 192.168.15.22 netmask 255.255.255.0
route add default gw 192.168.15.1

This has been verified twice now -- why my setup differs I just do not know.

So now that I am up and running which script do I run to disable encryption and get the macros ro, rw etc back?

*Please Note - this is working for me, do not look at the above as a solution if you are having network issues. Listen to the experts here.


----------



## bxs122

After a 6.3a upgrade how do I reenable #401 hack? When trying to test #401 the Tivo reboots.

I noticed rc.sysinit no longer has a DEBUG_MODE setting in it.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> After a 6.3a upgrade how do I reenable #401 hack?


Edit /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh.


----------



## boody

rbautch said:


> Most people don't keep anything in /var anymore, because it occasionally gets wiped.


Thanks, so where to now? / is full too.


----------



## SteveEJ

SteveEJ said:


> I bought the Slicer and ftp'd it to var/tmp as suggested.. It ran correctly (?) and I entered the IP and router IP, etc. The lights are on, the USB 100 shows a link and intermittant ACK but I cannot get a ping response or any type of response from the IP assigned.. Networking down.. I know the USB100 is OK as I just took it off of another box and reset the router..
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> SteveEJ


Guess the slicer is not completely bug free.. Why doesn't it copy the drivers installed by PTVnet? It copies the add ons installed by it! What is the sense in having one piece of software you sell install "The latest and greatest" drivers and a newer piece not copy them?

NETWORKING still DOWN.. Going back to 3.x with Instantcake and PTV net tonight. Hope to get the 6.3a slices in the next few days and MAYBE they will fix the slicer to do a complete job. 

SteveEJ


----------



## bxs122

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Edit /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh.


Thanx

What changes do I make in rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh ?


----------



## nc88keyz

man i could really use someones expertise with this stuff over instant messenger 

I decided to manually upgrade my tivo to 6.3a from a zippered install. 

Well I ended up with stock 6.3 almost  I have no ethernet connectivity. 

there is so much conflicting info on how to go about doing it but basically i followed most of the threads on 6.2 slices using the installSw.itcl edit. 

i can get bash on both hd tivos after making a serial cable last night. but the network adapters are lifeless. 

I have Dlink DUBE100 models. 
I have added the entrys to the usb.map file. 

now i read that the entrys go under something different as 6.3a is more like 7.x than 6.2

Clarification or a nice stepxstep would be nice at this point.

Some say that the usb 2.0 backport drivers go one place and others say they go somewhere else.

Somewhere in the process I broke joe too. VI looks like a horror show compared to joe.

Im certain I can get things going with little guidance. 

At this point, I have joe installed and it runs then it just freezes up. I cant type anything, nothing no key combos, no editiing, It shows the file thought that joe brought up. and am forced to reboot hd tivos to get bash again. 

I tried to enlarge the window size to X 25
I tried XTERM=term etc.

What went wrong, and how can i get my usb drivers working. 

Some say to comment out INSMOD in the rc.sysinit.author file, some say dont. 

I think i used netconfig or something to assign static ip in the author file. 

Basically I think $10 paypal could be made if someone can lend a hand. Ive heard that pulling the unit and reinstalling first part of zipper will do good too, but im not using stock usb drivers. 

Anyone wanna look at my rc.sysinit.author file at this point?

Im not mad or anything like that, was up till 6 am last night working on this mess. Just wanna fix it i suppose. 

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> What changes do I make in....


Change export DEBUG_BOARD=false to export DEBUG_BOARD=true .


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> I know the USB100 is OK as I just took it off of another box and reset the router..





> Guess the slicer is not completely bug free.. Why doesn't it copy the drivers installed by PTVnet? It copies the add ons installed by it! What is the sense in having one piece of software you sell install "The latest and greatest" drivers and a newer piece not copy them?


You took a USB100M from a SD DirecTiVo and tried to use it on an HR10-250? PTVnetHD only supports the use of USB 2.0 adapters.


----------



## nc88keyz

A copy of my rc.sysinit.author file
I am using the ax8817x.o driver for the Dlink DUBE100

Help me get the serial cable hanging out of the entertainment center put away. Wifey isnt happy 

#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
tivosh /enhancements/network-en.tcl 192.168.1.3 192.168.1.1
#fakecall.tcl
#route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
#route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
#ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0
#route add default gw 192.168.1.1
echo
if [ -e /reboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /reboot_flag; then
reboot
fi
fi

#############################################
# starting netserver to receive netperf requests
/busybox/netserver

#############################################
# starting NCID CallerID
touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

#############################################
# starting EndPadPlus
tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 0 0 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

#############################################
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhack
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi


----------



## adamtheis

I bought Instant Cake and Ptvnet for my HR10-250 this summer. Both installed flawlessly. I saw my box had downloaded 6.3a so I purchased Slicer and it also ran flawlessly. It asked for an IP address so I gave it 192.168.1.20 and router 192.168.1.1. It rebooted a few times and came up. I am now running 6.3a but it appears my ptvnet is gone and my network support is gone? I can't telnet or ftp into the box. I have a Linksys USB adapter and the LINK and 10/100 are both on solid. Please help!


----------



## bxs122

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Change export DEBUG_BOARD=false to export DEBUG_BOARD=true .


Doohhh ... I should've just looked. Thanx.


----------



## SteveEJ

Yog-Sothoth said:


> You took a USB100M from a SD DirecTiVo and tried to use it on an HR10-250? PTVnetHD only supports the use of USB 2.0 adapters.


 Yes I did.. I tried both the USB100M and 200M ver 2.

Way back when, before new USB2 drivers we had to use them on HDVR2's that I modified with PTVnet. Things have come along way since then but I never updated that box.

SteveEJ


----------



## SteveEJ

adamtheis said:


> I bought Instant Cake and Ptvnet for my HR10-250 this summer. Both installed flawlessly. I saw my box had downloaded 6.3a so I purchased Slicer and it also ran flawlessly. It asked for an IP address so I gave it 192.168.1.20 and router 192.168.1.1. It rebooted a few times and came up. I am now running 6.3a but it appears my ptvnet is gone and my network support is gone? I can't telnet or ftp into the box. I have a Linksys USB adapter and the LINK and 10/100 are both on solid. Please help!


 Looks like i'm not the only one.. 

Could there be a bug in the IP Address assignment? It looks like it should work (lights) on 100M but it does not resolve.. I assigned 192.168.1.77 with router at 192.168.1.1

SteveEJ


----------



## adamtheis

so what do we do?


----------



## boody

I was able to successfully upgrade a hacked 3.1.5f (manually hacked, no zipper or cake) to 6.3a manually. Here is the summary of steps I took:

1. edited installSW.itcl (insert $name and comment out reboot)
2. ran installSW.itcl 6.3a-01-2-357
3. rebooted
4. pulled drives
5. dd'd the PTV 7.2.2 kill'd kernel
6. edits to rc.sysinit.author: added ifconfig, tivoftpd, serial bash and


Code:


kill -9 `cat /var/run/dhclient.pid`

 to prevent dhclient from getting a new IP (overriding the ip I set via ifconfig)
7. copied basic binaries to /var/hack/bin
8. disabled/replaced iptables
9. after replacing drives, patched tivoapp for skip, backdoors, encryption
10. patched fakecall.itcl
11. patched rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh for DEBUG=true
12. confirmed working: 30sec skip, TWP (lost webremote), extraction, serial bash, ftp/telnet, ncidd, fakecall, network call

So, that's everything (that's important to me anyway) without any zipper or slicer. So, (apparently) you don't need to wait for DTV to authorize you for 6.3a (assuming you have the slices) nor do you have to wait for any tool...assuming you don't mind pulling your drives, buying the PTV cd for $5, etc.

Per prior posts I probably could have just dd'd the 7.2.2 kernel image to the new active kernel partition and avoided pulling drives, but something about having the tivo reboot to a hacked kernel while it did it's software (database?) upgrade didn't sit right with me, plus pulling drives gave me the opportunity to do a virgin 6.3 backup.

The one thing I'm still waiting on is where to put my binaries: /var got overwritten cause it was too full and / is too full too.


----------



## rbautch

SteveEJ said:


> Guess the slicer is not completely bug free.. Why doesn't it copy the drivers installed by PTVnet? It copies the add ons installed by it! What is the sense in having one piece of software you sell install "The latest and greatest" drivers and a newer piece not copy them?
> SteveEJ


 It's a generic tool that works on ANY tivo, and it can't possibly be expected to completely rehack every software version. Drivers reside in different places in different software versions, and the usb.map file that controls which drivers get loaded is also different for each software version. Also, the drivers from one software version do not necessarily work with another, so blindly copying drivers makes no sense at all. My suggestion is to get the latest drivers from Jamies thread on DDB, FTP them to your tivo, and modifiy your usb.map file as others have done in this thread. OR, wait for the net PTVnet to come out, OR use an adapter that is compatible with the stock drivers.


----------



## bgrubb1

I too am having difficulties with the 6.3a upgrade due to insufficent space on /
Actually the upgrade is completed, but I cannot edit / copy to put in the noCSO patch due to no space on /
I believe the issue is / has slices for 3.15f, 6.3 and 6.3a on the problem machine. My other machines do not have the 3.15f slices and worked fine. Can someone help with freeing up some space ??
Thanks in advance


----------



## rbautch

adamtheis said:


> I bought Instant Cake and Ptvnet for my HR10-250 this summer. Both installed flawlessly. I saw my box had downloaded 6.3a so I purchased Slicer and it also ran flawlessly. It asked for an IP address so I gave it 192.168.1.20 and router 192.168.1.1. It rebooted a few times and came up. I am now running 6.3a but it appears my ptvnet is gone and my network support is gone? I can't telnet or ftp into the box. I have a Linksys USB adapter and the LINK and 10/100 are both on solid. Please help!


Check the link in the last update of the original post. What adapter do you have?


----------



## rbautch

bgrubb1 said:


> I too am having difficulties with the 6.3a upgrade due to insufficent space on /
> Actually the upgrade is completed, but I cannot edit / copy to put in the noCSO patch due to no space on /
> I believe the issue is / has slices for 3.15f, 6.3 and 6.3a on the problem machine. My other machines do not have the 3.15f slices and worked fine. Can someone help with freeing up some space ??
> Thanks in advance


The most common space hog is backup copies of tivoapp in /tvbin. FTP the backup to your PC. Check available space before and after using the "df" command.


----------



## bxs122

boody said:


> I was able to successfully upgrade a hacked 3.1.5f (manually hacked, no zipper or cake) to 6.3a manually. Here is the summary of steps I took:
> 
> 9. after replacing drives, patched tivoapp for skip, backdoors, encryption
> 10. patched fakecall.itcl
> 11. patched rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh for DEBUG=true
> 12. confirmed working: 30sec skip, TWP (lost webremote), extraction, serial bash, ftp/telnet, ncidd, fakecall, network call


I am interested to learn the specifics for our step 9
I have everything in place but lack the backdoor stuff mentioned.

thanx,


----------



## tall1

Well, I for one am thankful for the slicer. I upgraded all 3 HD-Tivos on Thursday to 6.3 then 6.3a is released the next day! These are dual drive, weaknees bracket installations. This would have been a royal PITA to have to pull the drives 6 times!

Here is the summary of the steps I took x 3 for my 3 HD-Tivos:

1. ran slicer
2. rebooted
3. didn't pull drives, got a beer instead
4. after drinking beer, patched tivoapp for skip, backdoors, encryption, bufferhack
5. patched fakecall.itcl
6. confirmed working: 30sec skip, TWP (lost webremote & screen), extraction, serial bash, ftp/telnet, ncidd, fakecall, network call, bufferhack

Thanks Lou and Russ.


----------



## rbautch

nc88keyz said:


> A copy of my rc.sysinit.author file
> I am using the ax8817x.o driver for the Dlink DUBE100
> 
> Help me get the serial cable hanging out of the entertainment center put away. Wifey isnt happy
> insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
> insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
> insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
> sleep 60


6.3 does not use the ax8817x.o driver. Also remove or comment out the insmod statements from your author file. Is you adapter a rev.B1?


----------



## nc88keyz

not its not a B1 , A1 or A2 . Im sure of it. 

I just stomached vi and edited my author file. Its a wierd text editor. 

Im confused. 

Doesnt the Dlink DUBE100 use the mentioned driver. 

Im here awaiting response. 

I commented out the insmods btw.


----------



## boody

bxs122 said:


> I am interested to learn the specifics for our step 9
> I have everything in place but lack the backdoor stuff mentioned.
> 
> thanx,


cd /tvbin
cp tivoapp tivoapp.6.3.orig
cp tivoapp tivoapp.mod
#[30 Second Skip]
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=6713220 
#[Enable backdoors]
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=2804900
#[Disable Encryption]
echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=1602412
rm tivoapp
mv tivoapp.mod tivoapp
chmod 755 tivoapp
reboot


----------



## SteveEJ

rbautch said:


> The Slicer also won't make coffee for you tomorrow morning either. It's a generic tool that maintains bash access during a software upgrade, and that's all it claims to be, and does that very well. It's a generic tool that works on ANY tivo, and it can't possibly be expected to completely rehack every software version. Drivers reside in different places in different software versions, and the usb.map file that controls which drivers get loaded is also different for each software version. Also, the drivers from one software version do not necessarily work with another, so blindly copying drivers makes no sense at all. My suggestion is to get the latest drivers from Jamies thread on DDB, FTP them to your tivo, and modifiy your usb.map file as others have done in this thread. OR, wait for the net PTVnet to come out, OR use an adapter that is compatible with the stock drivers.


 OK.. I have already done 1 of what you said.. I have a compatible adapter. I can wait for the PTVnet upgrade but I probably won't. As far as not working with multiple versions I can understand that EXCEPT that I used PTVNet and Instantcake for the origional networking mod and the slicer knew where all of those mods were and since PTVNet installed the drivers it could have easily checked for this and copied them.
If I could have FTP'd the drivers I would have done this already but networking on this unit is still down.. No Bash, FTP, TiVoWebPlus or anything else that PTVnet installed.
I guess I violated one of my own basic rules.. Don't jump on anything when it first comes out.
Thanks anyway,

SteveEJ


----------



## Finnstang

SteveEJ said:


> OK.. I have already done 1 of what you said.. I have a compatible adapter. I can wait for the PTVnet upgrade but I probably won't. As far as not working with multiple versions I can understand that EXCEPT that I used PTVNet and Instantcake for the origional networking mod and the slicer knew where all of those mods were and since PTVNet installed the drivers it could have easily checked for this and copied them.
> If I could have FTP'd the drivers I would have done this already but networking on this unit is still down.. No Bash, FTP, TiVoWebPlus or anything else that PTVnet installed.
> I guess I violated one of my own basic rules.. Don't jump on anything when it first comes out.
> Thanks anyway,
> 
> SteveEJ


No bash? Sounds like something went wrong. Did you make a backup before starting the slicer that you restore and start over?


----------



## rbautch

nc88keyz said:


> not its not a B1 , A1 or A2 . Im sure of it.
> 
> I just stomached vi and edited my author file. Its a wierd text editor.
> 
> Im confused.
> 
> Doesnt the Dlink DUBE100 use the mentioned driver.
> 
> Im here awaiting response.
> 
> I commented out the insmods btw.


It does, but that support is built into usbnet.o in 6.3. . Check your /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map file, and you should see the Dlink code under the usbnet heading. Try running the network script again, then reboot.


----------



## bxs122

boody said:


> cd /tvbin
> cp tivoapp tivoapp.6.3.orig
> cp tivoapp tivoapp.mod
> #[30 Second Skip]
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=6713220
> #[Enable backdoors]
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=2804900
> #[Disable Encryption]
> echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=1602412
> rm tivoapp
> mv tivoapp.mod tivoapp
> chmod 755 tivoapp
> reboot


In the words of Mr. Burns ... Excellent.


----------



## Finnstang

bxs122 said:


> In the words of Mr. Burns ... Excellent.


Make sure you double/triple check your typing before hitting enter, you don't want to screw up tivoapp.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Rbautch, since you wrote the enhancement script, is this statement made by another correct? 

"For those of you with zippered units your rc.sysinit.author file need to be modified to call out. But if you do you risk losing all your hacks.

route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0


Needs to be
#route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
#route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"

There is more than enough info here to learn how to edit and I'm willing to try.


----------



## renmyers

I love technology and I'm curious, what is the purpose of a hacked tivo? I have a series 2 and I am curious. Thanks!!


----------



## nc88keyz

rbautch said:


> It does, but that support is built into usbnet.o in 6.3. . Check your /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map file, and you should see the Dlink code under the usbnet heading. Try running the network script again, then reboot.


why are there two usb.map files. one in platform/etc/hotplug and the other at /etc/hotplug

was i editing the wrong usb.map file.

the one in platform took and i updated network.tcl rebooted

success

I have ethernet back...

but i get an issue with joe still
Couldn't load termcap entry. Using ansi default
Processing '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'...done
Processing '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'...done
Sorry, your terminal can't do absolute cursor positioning.
It's broken

i did TERM=xterm

It says error and the key combinations dont work right. I got joe.tgz from zipper install, Im pretty sure its not the issue with the compile.


----------



## SteveEJ

Finnstang said:


> No bash? Sounds like something went wrong. Did you make a backup before starting the slicer that you restore and start over?


 I will instantcake and ptvnet tonight when I get off work. Hopefully the 6.3a will be captured off the stream soon so I can try again. I'll back up before the next time..

Hopefully they will build in driver copy into the slicer or i'll copy them manually before reboot.

I've been in a hurry to get it done as I am packing everything up for a move to florida and the packing has to be finished friday night.. Crunch time..

Thanks,

SteveEJ


----------



## HUGE2U

boody said:


> cd /tvbin
> cp tivoapp tivoapp.6.3.orig
> cp tivoapp tivoapp.mod
> #[30 Second Skip]
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=6713220
> #[Enable backdoors]
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=2804900
> #[Disable Encryption]
> echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=1602412
> rm tivoapp
> mv tivoapp.mod tivoapp
> chmod 755 tivoapp
> reboot


Are these for 6.3 or 6.3a or both?

HUGE


----------



## rbautch

nc88keyz said:


> why are there two usb.map files. one in platform/etc/hotplug and the other at /etc/hotplug
> 
> was i editing the wrong usb.map file.
> 
> the one in platform took and i updated network.tcl rebooted
> 
> success
> 
> I have ethernet back...


In stock 6.3(a) sotware, there is a usb.map symlink in /etc/hotplug that points to /platform/etc/hotplug. So if you edit the one in /platform/.. , that will work. Or you can overwrite the symlink in /etc/hotplug with the actual usb.map, and that will work too.


----------



## Snoopy4

ok so after not having touched any of my tivo hacks or anything in a long time the rust showed and i screwed up. I ran Slicer and was going to manually copy the backport drivers since I have a v2 of the USB 200M ethernet adapter. I was attempting to follow the instructions i think rbautch posted a while ago in this thread, where he said to hit ctrl-c before rebooting after slicer and do the copy manually. I think I stopped slicer too early though, it did the software update and said press enter to continue, ctrl-c to exit...but I think it wasn't done yet since it didn't actually say anything about rebooting...but i hit ctrl-c thinking it was done. So now I think none of my hacks got copied over...re-running slicer obviously didn'work. The tivo works fine though and is running the new 6.3 software. I think I have to pull the drive and copy everything manually now unless someone has any other ideas. Any help as to how i mount my old partition and what I need to change as far as any startup scripts go?
thanks a lot


----------



## nc88keyz

thats using the -f flag to overwrite the symlink..


i did the tweak.sh after getting everything up and it downloaded the latest version. reinstalled all the hacks i think.

joe is working now btw, 

i still need to reboot, but its primetime so that will have to wait. 


thats for all your help. 

Not sure whatelse is going on just yet. I still have another tivo to do  but progress is being made. 

thanks

how come i didnt used to have to select TERM=xterm before using joe ....but maybe its fixed now with the rehack.


----------



## MisterEd

There have been so many posts here and on "lets make a deal" that my head is spinning and I'm fully confused.

I still haven't upgrded yet and I want to buy SLICER to avoid having to pull my drives. I am still running 3.1.5f with my Linksys USB adapter. Telnet, FTP and everything else has been working fine. Mostly manually hacked with an old version of rbauch's script and other basic stuff. 

USB drivers are in rc.sysinit.author.
I have no usb.map anywhere on TIVO (did a find), no hotplug dir either
I am set for a static IP.

This is my rc.sysinit.author:

#! /bin/bash
#install usb and ethernet drivers
insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 15

#install drivers for usb external devices like disk drives
insmod /lib/modules/scsi_mod.o
insmod /lib/modules/usb-storage.o
insmod /lib/modules/sd_mod.o
insmod /lib/modules/fat.o
insmod /lib/modules/vfat.o
sleep 10

#configure ethernet
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.200 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
sleep 30


Questions: What are my chances of SLICER working and not losing networking under the above config? I really have no time to spend tearing out my drives right now due to crazy work hours but I do want 6.3, Telnet and Tivoweb (when it is working).

What kernel is "suggested" to be used? Will the 6.3a kernal be OK or do I need to get the 7.whatever from the new PTV disk (I have an older version w/o the 7.x kernel)?

I think we need a sticky updated summarized message at the head of this thread with all current information. 

Thanks to all for their hard work. After reading 700+ msgs my brain is mush.


----------



## Finnstang

HUGE2U said:


> Are these for 6.3 or 6.3a or both?
> 
> HUGE


The 30 sec skip is just for 6.3a, but the other two will work on either 6.3 or 6.3a tivoapp.


----------



## nc88keyz

Mush is an understatement. 

BTW 3.x doesnt have hotplug and usbmap files. 

Untill you upgrade you wont see those lurking in your file system. 

Correct me if im wrong. 

I know just enought 2 be dangerous.


----------



## rbautch

MisterEd said:


> Questions: What are my chances of SLICER working and not losing networking under the above config? I really have no time to spend tearing out my drives right now due to crazy work hours but I do want 6.3, Telnet and Tivoweb (when it is working)


 Chances are excellent it will work fine. Most people who lose networking are not using an adapter that is compatible with stock tivo drivers, and they mess up trying to copy backported drivers or editing usb.map. If you have a compatible adapter like the FA120, you dont have to do anything.



> What kernel is "suggested" to be used? Will the 6.3a kernal be OK or do I need to get the 7.whatever from the new PTV disk (I have an older version w/o the 7.x kernel)?


You are currently using a 3.1.5 kernel, and the slicer will copy that over. Unless you plan on using DHCP, the 3.1.5 kernel will be fine.



> I think we need a sticky updated summarized message at the head of this thread with all current information.


I've been updating the OP with current information.


----------



## rbautch

Snoopy4 said:


> ok so after not having touched any of my tivo hacks or anything in a long time the rust showed and i screwed up. I ran Slicer and was going to manually copy the backport drivers since I have a v2 of the USB 200M ethernet adapter. I was attempting to follow the instructions i think rbautch posted a while ago in this thread, where he said to hit ctrl-c before rebooting after slicer and do the copy manually. I think I stopped slicer too early though, it did the software update and said press enter to continue, ctrl-c to exit...but I think it wasn't done yet since it didn't actually say anything about rebooting...but i hit ctrl-c thinking it was done. So now I think none of my hacks got copied over...re-running slicer obviously didn'work. The tivo works fine though and is running the new 6.3 software. I think I have to pull the drive and copy everything manually now unless someone has any other ideas. Any help as to how i mount my old partition and what I need to change as far as any startup scripts go?
> thanks a lot


Use


Code:


mount /dev/hdaX /install

where X is your alternate root partition, to mount your old filesystem on /install.


----------



## triznan

My USB200M v2 was working fine with ptvnet on 3.1.5f. When I used The Slicer to upgrade to 6.3a my ethernet no longer works. I can still get in with serial connection. What drivers was I using on 3.1.5 and how can I use them again?


----------



## sealslayer

Finnstang said:


> The fix is posted in the FINALLY 6.3 thread on the other forum. It is a simple change to the code.


Thanks for the help. Finally found it and applied the change. Works like a champ.

I've also was able to do the upgrade to 6.3a using the updated slicer with no noticable issues. Thanks to everyone for the information. This has been a very informative thread.


----------



## MisterEd

Thank you Sir ..... I will give it a shot as soon as recording stops. :up:



rbautch said:


> Chances are excellent it will work fine. Most people who lose networking are not using an adapter that is compatible with stock tivo drivers, and they mess up trying to copy backported drivers or editing usb.map. If you have a compatible adapter like the FA120, you dont have to do anything.
> 
> You are currently using a 3.1.5 kernel, and the slicer will copy that over. Unless you plan on using DHCP, the 3.1.5 kernel will be fine.
> 
> I've been updating the OP with current information.


----------



## slydog75

Just wanted to report in with a sucessfull upgrade to 6.3a using the newest Slicer. Started out with a Zippered unit. After upgrade everything is working fine. This was with a FA-120 network adapter. 

I do have a couple questions now. In TWP it lists the net config option now. Is this functional or will it hose something if I try to use it. Second, it also gives me the ability to set an MRV name. Will setting a name in there hose stuff up? I know MRV isn't functional, I'm just curious.


----------



## boody

renmyers said:


> I love technology and I'm curious, what is the purpose of a hacked tivo? I have a series 2 and I am curious. Thanks!!


Primarily, to please the pope.

Seriously, so you can do all kinds of neat-o things with it and unlock a bit more of what it's capable of doing. Like controlling it via the web (the advantages of this are too numerous to list here), downloading video off it, using it to view pics & listen to mp3's, having it display caller id info onscreen when you get a call, and my favorite: trying to figure out why Cheryl Hines can't act.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> In TWP it lists the net config option now. Is this functional or will it hose something if I try to use it.


It works, just don't accidentally enter an invalid IP address. If it has 4.2.2.2 listed for the DNS, you can continue to use that DNS server, or you can put in your ISP's server or the IP of your router, though some have reported Now Playing List issues using their router's IP for DNS.


----------



## MisterEd

I just purchased slicer ... 

FTP'd it to /var/tmp
Ran: ./slicer 6.3a-01-2-357
Got: PERMISSION DENIED
Then I set partition to read/write
Ran: chmod u+x ./slicer
The I set partition back to read only
Then ran: ./slicer 6.3a-01-2-357
Cusor in my Telnet program went down one line and sat there for about 30 minutes. Nothing happened after 30 monutes (no msgs, nothing) so I crossed my fingers & toes and restarted the TiVo.

Everything is as it was before I ran slicer ... nothing executed ... 3.1.5f software still running.

Edit: Just noticed, SLICER is gone. No longer in /var/tmp where it was uploaded to.

What am I missing?

Thanks.


----------



## BigBearf

> Originally Posted by boody
> *cd /tvbin
> cp tivoapp tivoapp.6.3.orig
> cp tivoapp tivoapp.mod
> #[30 Second Skip]
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=6713220
> #[Enable backdoors]
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=2804900
> #[Disable Encryption]
> echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=1602412
> rm tivoapp
> mv tivoapp.mod tivoapp
> chmod 755 tivoapp
> *reboot


Gunny and Russ et al,

I would like to permanently enable backdoors, 30 sec skip and disable encryption.
I do not want to trash my tivo. I am wondering if I could do the following:
1. Use Fetch on my Mac to make a backup of /tvbin
2. Use telnet -K "IP address" command to obtain bash prompt
3. Do a Copy and Paste of the above bolded commands into the Mac terminal and hit enter
4. Manually reboot.

Would this be the best way or should I try to type it manually? Thanks for any help

BigBearf


----------



## bxs122

HUGE2U said:


> Are these for 6.3 or 6.3a or both?
> 
> HUGE


I ran it on a 6.3a build and tested vserver/tyshow for the encryption and it is now disabled so the answer would be both.


----------



## mkbruce

BigBearf said:


> Gunny and Russ et al,
> 
> I would like to permanently enable backdoors, 30 sec skip and disable encryption.
> I do not want to trash my tivo. I am wondering if I could do the following:
> 1. Use Fetch on my Mac to make a backup of /tvbin
> 2. Use telnet -K "IP address" command to obtain bash prompt
> 3. Do a Copy and Paste of the above bolded commands into the Mac terminal and hit enter
> 4. Manually reboot.
> 
> Would this be the best way or should I try to type it manually? Thanks for any help
> 
> BigBearf


That should work just fine. The 30-second skip will only work if you are running 6.3a (6.3 requires a different seek value).


----------



## zalusky

BigBearf said:


> Gunny and Russ et al,
> 
> I would like to permanently enable backdoors, 30 sec skip and disable encryption.
> I do not want to trash my tivo. I am wondering if I could do the following:
> 1. Use Fetch on my Mac to make a backup of /tvbin
> 2. Use telnet -K "IP address" command to obtain bash prompt
> 3. Do a Copy and Paste of the above bolded commands into the Mac terminal and hit enter
> 4. Manually reboot.
> 
> Would this be the best way or should I try to type it manually? Thanks for any help
> 
> BigBearf


How do you configure the mac terminal? Mine is in echo mode with control characters being displayed. I dont see any mac terminal options to correct this.
Do you have a .profile set up to correct it?


----------



## thepackfan

I believe slicer is deleted after the script is run . You will have to transfer it over again to rerun.
Also did you setup your tivo as Read Write, leave it that way until slicer is done..


MisterEd said:


> I just purchased slicer ...
> 
> FTP'd it to /var/tmp
> Ran: ./slicer 6.3a-01-2-357
> Got: PERMISSION DENIED
> Then I set partition to read/write
> Ran: chmod u+x ./slicer
> The I set partition back to read only
> Then ran: ./slicer 6.3a-01-2-357
> Cusor in my Telnet program went down one line and sat there for about 30 minutes. Nothing happened after 30 monutes (no msgs, nothing) so I crossed my fingers & toes and restarted the TiVo.
> 
> Everything is as it was before I ran slicer ... nothing executed ... 3.1.5f software still running.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed, SLICER is gone. No longer in /var/tmp where it was uploaded to.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## BigBearf

Posted by Zalusky



> How do you configure the mac terminal? Mine is in echo mode with control characters being displayed. I dont see any mac terminal options to correct this.
> Do you have a .profile set up to correct it?


To get rid of the extra characters: 
Type "Telnet -K IP address" and it will resolve the extra characters.

Hope this helps, 
BigBearf


----------



## BigBearf

To all, 
I am attempting to upgrade 2 more HR10s used the zipper and ran into a problem this PM. After running the zipper on a Seagate 750 drive using jumper set on master, I get a reboot loop. Next, I ran the zipper on a Seagate 400 and get no network. I have changed USB ports and used a known working FA 120 but still no lights. 

I wonder if I have 2 defective USB ports. My plan was to take the 3.1.5f version to 6.3a using the slicer however not possible without a network. 

Anybody have problems with Seagate 750 drives, the zipper looked like it did its thing just like the other 6 times. Should I re-zipper the drives before I try an chase down a USB to serial adaptor for my Mac. If I need to run the serial cable on my Mac what program is the best to use and what settings? 

Thanks, 
BigBearf


----------



## MisterEd

No, I didn't know it had to be RW. That was probably the problem as it was definately RO. I'm surprised that hadn't been noted anywhere (or maybe I just missed it). I guess I'm fortunate Tivo is still working.

Thanks



thepackfan said:


> I believe slicer is deleted after the script is run . You will have to transfer it over again to rerun.
> Also did you setup your tivo as Read Write, leave it that way until slicer is done..


----------



## triznan

My Linksys USB200M was working fine on 3.1.5f w/ ptvnet. It must have been using a different usb driver?

I'm not running 6.3a thanks to The Slicer.

My Linksys USB200M rev2 no longer works. I can connect with a serial cable but I can't figure out how to transfer files to it. Are the USB drivers from 3.1.5f anywhere on my box, and if so how can I revert to using them?

I also have a Linksys USB100TX but it is USB1 and doesnt seem to have an IP address. Will it work or how can I set an IP for it?

Please point me in the right direction! 

I would run the Enhancement Script which says it updates the USB drivers but I don't know how to get it on w/ only serial access!


----------



## zalusky

BigBearf said:


> Posted by Zalusky
> 
> To get rid of the extra characters:
> Type "Telnet -K IP address" and it will resolve the extra characters.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> BigBearf


Thanks just figured it out.

I created a .telnetrc file with a

DEFAULT set autologin off

line in it


----------



## charlestwaters

Okay everyone.. Here's my question...

Both of my boxes are currently using 6.3 software. The living room box upgraded itself, and I used the slicer on the one in my bedroom, but for some reason, my network capabilities are shot! I can't ping it, or anything, even though my lights are on.

My question is...

I have my serial cable plugged into the Serial port on the back of the HR10. I am 99.9% sure it is a compatible cable, since my universal MX-850 remote control works perfectly fine uploading and downloading with the same cable.

I read a post on how I should be telneting into the box via serial, and have tried all 3 I found, and can't get it to work.

Can anyone please help and give me something to try!?

I am trying Hyperterm with settings on COM1,9600,N,8,1,OFF.


----------



## triznan

i think the mx-850 has a different pinout. I'm using a Pronto cable and it works but my MX-850 cable didn't work.


----------



## charlestwaters

triznan said:


> i think the mx-850 has a different pinout. I'm using a Pronto cable and it works but my MX-850 cable didn't work.


Awh don't tell me that!  I hope that's not the case! Anyone know what the continuity should be on the cable!? I'll test it with the meter if I have to!


----------



## nc88keyz

boody said:


> cd /tvbin
> cp tivoapp tivoapp.6.3.orig
> cp tivoapp tivoapp.mod
> #[30 Second Skip]
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=6713220
> #[Enable backdoors]
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=2804900
> #[Disable Encryption]
> echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=1602412
> rm tivoapp
> mv tivoapp.mod tivoapp
> chmod 755 tivoapp
> reboot


I hope i didnt do something bad. I ran these commands on HDTivo1. It says 


Code:


HDTIVO_1-TiVo# echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1
 seek=6713220
4+0 records in
4+0 records out

before I reboot my hdtivo1, was this bad. I didnt think it was possible to patch it while it was running.

Am I missing something critical here?


----------



## Blurayfan

tivoapp.mod is not active until you delete tivoapp and replace it with the modified one, then reboot. It appears you should be ok when you complete the process listed.


----------



## nc88keyz

ok when i did that it made 6mb files in the root. I did it one or two times

One of my HDtivos doesnt have enough space to cp tivoapp due to the partition flips during the upgrade. 

It never ends 

how hard is it to resize it from 128mb to 256mb or to flip the partitions. 

I read a bit about it at ************ but am not entirely comfortable with it unless there was a step by step to follow. I do well with those.

I sure do miss webremote in twp. I used that a bit.


----------



## nc88keyz

OK, I patched the one,but the other doesnt have enought room. 


How safe is it to ftp the patched tivoapp from another HDtivo to local computer and ftp back to tivo that doesnt have enough room. Will it overwrite the tivo app or will in use error appear.?


I just wondered if this was a way I could achieve the same goal of patching the other hdtivo. 

I should probally just change the partitions on the one without enough space. Seems logical but i dont have the exact steps. The one without enough room is 

hda4. Of course it was hda7 before the 6.3a upgrade.


----------



## sealslayer

nc88keyz said:


> ok when i did that it made 6mb files in the root. I did it one or two times
> 
> One of my HDtivos doesnt have enough space to cp tivoapp due to the partition flips during the upgrade.
> 
> It never ends
> 
> how hard is it to resize it from 128mb to 256mb or to flip the partitions.
> 
> I read a bit about it at ************ but am not entirely comfortable with it unless there was a step by step to follow. I do well with those.
> 
> I sure do miss webremote in twp. I used that a bit.


Try running

e2fsck -y /dev/hda(root)

where (root) is 4 or 7 depending on your system.

When copying the file, sometimes the space is not freed up. This runs the file system checker and recovers the problem files. Ran this myself just the other day when I encountered the same problem.


----------



## nc88keyz

what is that doing exactly. Not sure I wanna run something like that if there is risk envolved. 

should i mount as ReadWrite or ReadOnly before issuing command.

thanks


----------



## Runch Machine

HD Tivo reboots when trying to dial out:

I have two HD Tivos. One upgraded from 3.5f to 6.3 to 6.3a. The other one went from 3.5f to 6.3a. The first one was done by making it dial out via the network connection to trigger the reception of the new slices for 6.3. The second one got the 6.3a update automatically. I caused the first one to switch to 6.3 by using slicer 1.3. Then used slicer 1.3a on both of them to switch over to 6.3a. I made the change to rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh changing Export Debug from True to false. Dial prefix is ,#401. When I tell HD Tivo to call out it sits on prepairing to call out for about 40 seconds then reboots. 

If I change the variable back to false, then when HD Tivo tries to dial out it gets a modem error. After this Caller ID doesn't work. The odd thing is that I did get each HD TIvo to successfully dial out once, so they both got the new logos that are available. However, they rebooted both several times before and after getting the update with the new logos in it when I tell them to call out.

Is anyone else having problems getting your HD Tivo to dial out either by the phone line or by using the usb port? Any suggestions as to how to fix this? I suppose that as long as fake call is working it's not that big of a deal though I imagine this might also affect calling Directv to report PPV. 

Also, how can I tell if fakecall is working? I did make the modification and did see the Falke Call Successful message on the screen during the boot on process on one HD Tivo, but not the other.

One more thing, I did patch Tivo app to activate permanent 30 second skip and back doors, but not do the one to disable encription.


----------



## Snoopy4

rbautch said:


> Use
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount /dev/hdaX /install
> 
> where X is your alternate root partition, to mount your old filesystem on /install.


thanks i found the old partition, and i copied the hacked kernel over too. I've managed to get my bash prompt back but am working on the network now. A few questions:

- I have a Linksys USB200M v2 which I know needs the backport drivers, but I also have a Belkin F5D5050, anyone know if that needs the backport drivers or should work with stock?

- should i just copy the netconfig.tcl script on and run that? i've read so many posts with so much different info with some people using their rc.sysinit.author with ifconfig in it and others are not...not sure what to do here...

- is the var partition still being read from slice 9 on the drive? if so i shouldn't need to copy my old /var/hack from there correct? I did see some thing in the console during startup about "Cleaning up files in /var" though.

once my network is back up i think i'll be fine for getting the other hacks going...
thanks again


----------



## Snoopy4

ok so i got it working finally using netconfig.tcl with the backport drivers and the Linksys. It seems as if nothing in my rc.sysinit.author is being executed though...I am running tnlited and tivoftpd in there and they dont seem to be starting up, i can run them manually though...

and to answer my own question about /var, yeah its the same as my old one but it gets nuked by the tivo...i think i saw a script from rbautch a while ago that handles this though...but that's enough for today, i'm tired now.


----------



## sealslayer

nc88keyz said:


> what is that doing exactly. Not sure I wanna run something like that if there is risk envolved.
> 
> should i mount as ReadWrite or ReadOnly before issuing command.
> 
> thanks


Here's the manual page. Basically it is a file system checker/repair utility. I normally use the -y option, but it has been recommended in earlier thread to use the -p option. I believe this is run as part of the boot process (at least the equivalent command is run on boot for unix systems) but without the repair portion turned on.

There is risk involve with any of the hacks that we're doing, but the problem won't go away unless you do something. Trying to increase the size of the filesystem sounds riskier that running this utility. The worst case probably will be that you have to restore from backup or perhaps from the alternate partition.

NAME
e2fsck - check a Linux second extended file system

SYNOPSIS
e2fsck [ -pacnyrdfvstDFSV ] [ -b superblock ] [ -B block*
size ] [ -l|-L bad_blocks_file ] [ -C fd ] [ -j external-
journal ] [ -E extended_options ] device

DESCRIPTION
e2fsck is used to check a Linux second extended file sys*
tem (ext2fs). E2fsck also supports ext2 filesystems coun*
taining a journal, which are also sometimes known as ext3
filesystems, by first applying the journal to the filesys*
tem before continuing with normal e2fsck processing.
After the journal has been applied, a filesystem will nor*
mally be marked as clean. Hence, for ext3 filesystems,
e2fsck will normally run the journal and exit, unless its
superblock indicates that further checking is required.

device is the device file where the filesystem is stored
(e.g. /dev/hdc1).

-p Automatically repair ("preen") the file system
without any questions.

-y Assume an answer of `yes' to all questions; allows
e2fsck to be used non-interactively.


----------



## Finnstang

charlestwaters said:


> Awh don't tell me that!  I hope that's not the case! Anyone know what the continuity should be on the cable!? I'll test it with the meter if I have to!


----------



## Finnstang

Runch Machine said:


> HD Tivo reboots when trying to dial out:
> 
> I have two HD Tivos. One upgraded from 3.5f to 6.3 to 6.3a. The other one went from 3.5f to 6.3a. The first one was done by making it dial out via the network connection to trigger the reception of the new slices for 6.3. The second one got the 6.3a update automatically. I caused the first one to switch to 6.3 by using slicer 1.3. Then used slicer 1.3a on both of them to switch over to 6.3a. I made the change to rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh changing Export Debug from True to false. Dial prefix is ,#401. When I tell HD Tivo to call out it sits on prepairing to call out for about 40 seconds then reboots.
> 
> If I change the variable back to false, then when HD Tivo tries to dial out it gets a modem error. After this Caller ID doesn't work. The odd thing is that I did get each HD TIvo to successfully dial out once, so they both got the new logos that are available. However, they rebooted both several times before and after getting the update with the new logos in it when I tell them to call out.
> 
> Is anyone else having problems getting your HD Tivo to dial out either by the phone line or by using the usb port? Any suggestions as to how to fix this? I suppose that as long as fake call is working it's not that big of a deal though I imagine this might also affect calling Directv to report PPV.
> 
> Also, how can I tell if fakecall is working? I did make the modification and did see the Falke Call Successful message on the screen during the boot on process on one HD Tivo, but not the other.
> 
> One more thing, I did patch Tivo app to activate permanent 30 second skip and back doors, but not do the one to disable encription.


Try removing the ,#401 to see if that changes anything...it isn't needed anyway. Also, why would you leave off the tivoapp patch for encryption???

You can run fakecall at bash and see if it completes without errors.


----------



## Finnstang

bxs122 said:


> I ran it on a 6.3a build and tested vserver/tyshow for the encryption and it is now disabled so the answer would be both.


If you zippered, then you should have busybox installed also. If you do, then you can run ciphercheck at a bash prompt and it will tell you the status of encryption on the box as well as the encryption status of all the shows on that box.


----------



## Runch Machine

This morning when I checked my HD Tivo I found that it tried to make a daily call at 7:55am which caused a reboot. I lost 5 minutes of the show it was recording. I can't remove the ,#401 because when I try to test the change, which it requires, the system reboots so the change is not kept. Is there a file to edit to remove this item so I can test this? Does any one else have any ideas and is anyone else having this happen?

I didn't do the mod for encryption because I am not transferring the shows to another computer. Is there another reason to turn off encryption?

By the way, both Tivos were hacked using Rbauch's scripts. The first Tivo was done when he first came out with the script that worked on 3.5 and the second Tivo was hacked with the latest version yesterday.


----------



## Finnstang

I believe someone on the other forum stated that the calls were causing reboots because of some issue with elseed. You may want to read up on that over there. Maybe try stopping elseed and then make the change and see what happens.


----------



## rbautch

Snoopy4 said:


> ok so i got it working finally using netconfig.tcl with the backport drivers and the Linksys. It seems as if nothing in my rc.sysinit.author is being executed though...I am running tnlited and tivoftpd in there and they dont seem to be starting up, i can run them manually though...
> 
> and to answer my own question about /var, yeah its the same as my old one but it gets nuked by the tivo...i think i saw a script from rbautch a while ago that handles this though...but that's enough for today, i'm tired now.


Try running your author file manually from bash, like a script, and see where it's failing.


----------



## rbautch

triznan said:


> My Linksys USB200M was working fine on 3.1.5f w/ ptvnet. It must have been using a different usb driver?
> 
> I'm not running 6.3a thanks to The Slicer.
> 
> My Linksys USB200M rev2 no longer works. I can connect with a serial cable but I can't figure out how to transfer files to it. Are the USB drivers from 3.1.5f anywhere on my box, and if so how can I revert to using them?
> 
> I also have a Linksys USB100TX but it is USB1 and doesnt seem to have an IP address. Will it work or how can I set an IP for it?
> 
> Please point me in the right direction!
> 
> I would run the Enhancement Script which says it updates the USB drivers but I don't know how to get it on w/ only serial access!


The UB200M v.2 does not work with 6.3 stock drivers. See here, 
here and here. The Enhancement Script does not yet work with 6.3.


----------



## solsurfer

rbautch said:


> This will check for the slices every 15 minutes. Thanks to Cheer for coming up with this idea.


Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong. I ftp'd the check4slices.sh file to the hack directory. Then at the bash prompt for that directory I type "sh check4slices.sh", and I get the following error:
"check4slices.sh: line 23: syntax error: unexpected end of file".


----------



## Finnstang

Do you have a specific need to run the script, or do you just want to check for the slices?



Code:


echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

That command at bash will tell you what slices have been downloaded.

My guess for the script would be that you transferred it in ASCII mode instead of binary or edited it in notepad or something silly.


----------



## Snoopy4

rbautch said:


> Try running your author file manually from bash, like a script, and see where it's failing.


thanks, i got that part working...everything seems fine now except my DVR service isn't active. Says "Account closed" and DVR Service level is "Q:-". I read earlier that ppl got this and just did a guided setup...tried that several times, forced a call, nothing seems to work...so now I have a fully hacked tivo that can extract recordings except that I can't actually record anything  any ideas for this one? thanks a bunch, i'm almost there!


----------



## Greencat

Any word from the other site about MRV with 6.3a?


----------



## solsurfer

Finnstang said:


> Do you have a specific need to run the script, or do you just want to check for the slices?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> 
> That command at bash will tell you what slices have been downloaded.
> 
> My guess for the script would be that you transferred it in ASCII mode instead of binary or edited it in notepad or something silly.


Thanks, Finnstang, that was exactly the problem. I just wanted to run it so that I could see when I got the slices without disconnecting the tivo and plugging in to my router downstairs. But now I'm getting the out2osd error. I must have said no to caller id - any way to activate this one tweak without messing with my other settings?

Still no slices for me. :-( I guess I'll wait a week and try again. Box has been on in the LA area for about 3 days now.


----------



## Finnstang

Greencat said:


> Any word from the other site about MRV with 6.3a?


No different than 6.3


----------



## jjn

Snoopy4 said:


> thanks, i got that part working...everything seems fine now except my DVR service isn't active. Says "Account closed" and DVR Service level is "Q:-". I read earlier that ppl got this and just did a guided setup...tried that several times, forced a call, nothing seems to work...so now I have a fully hacked tivo that can extract recordings except that I can't actually record anything  any ideas for this one? thanks a bunch, i'm almost there!


That happened to me when I used slicer 1.2. Running guided setup didn't work. I even called D* and they couldn't fix it. I had to install a new image, rezipper and wait for the slices to dl. Used slicer 1.3a and all is now working. I'm using a FA120 adapter.


----------



## kemac

jjn said:


> That happened to me when I used slicer 1.2. Running guided setup didn't work. I even called D* and they couldn't fix it. I had to install a new image, rezipper and wait for the slices to dl. Used slicer 1.3a and all is now working. I'm using a FA120 adapter.


I had the same issue with slicer 1.3a and 1.3 on two different boxes. On one of my boxes I patched and successfuly ran fakecall, Called direct TV and had the authorizaion resent(X721), and the following morning after the service update all was well. I am going to try the same thing on my other box this weekend since I am out of town this week....

Kelly


----------



## Snoopy4

kemac said:


> I had the same issue with slicer 1.3a and 1.3 on two different boxes. On one of my boxes I patched and successfuly ran fakecall, Called direct TV and had the authorizaion resent(X721), and the following morning after the service update all was well. I am going to try the same thing on my other box this weekend since I am out of town this week....
> 
> Kelly


so i haven't installed fakecall, that just gets rid of the nags if you haven't called in for a while right? I am letting it call in since i figure that's the best way to get it to actually update my subscription info isnt it? i guess i can try calling directv but i don't want them to know ive been hacking my tivo...


----------



## kemac

Snoopy4 said:


> so i haven't installed fakecall, that just gets rid of the nags if you haven't called in for a while right? I am letting it call in since i figure that's the best way to get it to actually update my subscription info isnt it? i guess i can try calling directv but i'd rather not bring up anything about hacking the tivo...


When I tired to force a call either via TCP or TDM (Phone Line) my box would reboot like I have seen a few others have complained about. So for whatever reason I could not place a successful call on either of my 6.3 or 6.3a tivos. Curious if your successful.


----------



## Finnstang

Snoopy4 said:


> so i haven't installed fakecall, that just gets rid of the nags if you haven't called in for a while right? I am letting it call in since i figure that's the best way to get it to actually update my subscription info isnt it? i guess i can try calling directv but i don't want them to know ive been hacking my tivo...


Why tell them? Just say that it is showing that you're account is closed and ask them to reauthorize the receiver.


----------



## kemac

Finnstang said:


> Why tell them? Just say that it is showing that you're account is closed and ask them to reauthorize the receiver.


BTW -I meant to mention above that I didn't acutally talk to anyone at D*. I just called the main 800# and said extenion 721 into the VRU. This triggers a self service application that sends the authorization. Not sure if it helped but its an easy enough step and only takes a few minutes.

Kelly


----------



## Snoopy4

kemac said:


> BTW -I meant to mention above that I didn't acutally talk to anyone at D*. I just called the main 800# and said extenion 721 into the VRU. This triggers a self service application that sends the authorization. Not sure if it helped but its an easy enough step and only takes a few minutes.
> Kelly


ah, ok that's definitely worth trying, i'll do it when i get home from work. I guess they know you based on your phone number then?

and to answer an earlier question, when i force a call in it says everything was successful, but it doesn't change my account status.


----------



## rrr22777

How do I check the version of Slicer I download? The last email I have for the download says S2-SLICER
The Slicer
This file is a very small one -- approx 53K with an MD5 of 943beedadc8d8811118642ec42da112b


----------



## kemac

Snoopy4 said:


> ah, ok that's definitely worth trying, i'll do it when i get home from work. I guess they know you based on your phone number then?
> 
> and to answer an earlier question, when i force a call in it says everything was successful, but it doesn't change my account status.


Good point, you want to place the call to D* from the number that is associated with your account. I didn't see the status change until the following AM after the service update download.

Hopefully Tommorow morning you should be back up and running, in the mean time you should be able to watch shows that have already been recorded.


----------



## Krokus

I let mine take the update on Saturday and I still have "Account Closed". I can't record anything. 

I didn't use slicer, I did it manually. I have done repeat guided setup and have let it call in through the phone and the internet. All succeeded. I also called Directv to have account reset and that also didn't work.

If I make a backup image, do my hacks get backed up also? I guess I'd rather have a clean image to start from. Hate to lose all my recordings though.

Krokus


----------



## rbautch

Why not move the recordings to your PC, then move them back after you reimage.


----------



## rbautch

rrr22777 said:


> How do I check the version of Slicer I download? The last email I have for the download says S2-SLICER
> The Slicer
> This file is a very small one -- approx 53K with an MD5 of 943beedadc8d8811118642ec42da112b


If you run it, it will tell you immediately. You and hit cntrl-c at the first prompt to exit before it does anything.


----------



## rbautch

solsurfer said:


> Thanks, Finnstang, that was exactly the problem. I just wanted to run it so that I could see when I got the slices without disconnecting the tivo and plugging in to my router downstairs. But now I'm getting the out2osd error. I must have said no to caller id - any way to activate this one tweak without messing with my other settings?
> 
> Still no slices for me. :-( I guess I'll wait a week and try again. Box has been on in the LA area for about 3 days now.


You can pick up the out2osd binary from the NCID package - there's a link to it in the OP of the enhancement script thread. Drop it in anywhere on your tivo and it should work fine.


----------



## Snoopy4

kemac said:


> Hopefully Tommorow morning you should be back up and running, in the mean time you should be able to watch shows that have already been recorded.


yeah i'll try that out, hopefully it works...I can still watch any of my subbed channels live at least....

i really don't want to start from scratch with a fresh image, but if i do am i better off going to stock 3.1.5 image, letting it update, then apply the hacks? i just don't want to hit the same problem again if i go the slicer route.


----------



## rbautch

Snoopy4 said:


> thanks i found the old partition, and i copied the hacked kernel over too. I've managed to get my bash prompt back but am working on the network now. A few questions:
> 
> - I have a Linksys USB200M v2 which I know needs the backport drivers, but I also have a Belkin F5D5050, anyone know if that needs the backport drivers or should work with stock?
> 
> - should i just copy the netconfig.tcl script on and run that? i've read so many posts with so much different info with some people using their rc.sysinit.author with ifconfig in it and others are not...not sure what to do here...
> 
> - is the var partition still being read from slice 9 on the drive? if so i shouldn't need to copy my old /var/hack from there correct? I did see some thing in the console during startup about "Cleaning up files in /var" though.
> 
> once my network is back up i think i'll be fine for getting the other hacks going...
> thanks again


If you look at the /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map file, you can see the adapters that are supported in 6.3. I posted my usb.map a few pages back (but I added a few entries for my Airlink adapters).

If you used the slicer, you should have a file called network.tcl in /hacks (not /var/hack) that will essentially do the same thing. If your network is up, you shouldnt need to run it. Check the troubleshooting tips, linked in the OP.

/var is always mounted on dev/hda9.


----------



## bxs122

Finnstang said:


> If you zippered, then you should have busybox installed also. If you do, then you can run ciphercheck at a bash prompt and it will tell you the status of encryption on the box as well as the encryption status of all the shows on that box.


cool


----------



## kemac

Snoopy4 said:


> yeah i'll try that out, hopefully it works...I can still watch any of my subbed channels live at least....
> 
> i really don't want to start from scratch with a fresh image, but if i do am i better off going to stock 3.1.5 image, letting it update, then apply the hacks? i just don't want to hit the same problem again if i go the slicer route.


I hear ya! The issue doesn't seem to be specific to using slicer. I tried a manual upgrade as well and had the same results. Between my two units I tried several different permutations over the weekend... when I sliced my main unit and left it alone after running the guided setup, fakecall and resending the authorization (May not be the exact order of events I followed) I had a nice surprise in the morning. I hope you have similar success as starting from scratch isn't going to necessarily provide different results from what I have seen. (I tried reimaging and starting from scratch as well)


----------



## bxs122

Anyone know where a good place is to post this question...

I've been playing with vserver & Tyshow 

On one of my HTPCs I can log in under one account and WMP has no issues playing the asx stream -- however when logged in under another account WMP says it cannot play the stream.

Both accounts are in the Admnistrator group.

Any ideas or a reference to better post locaiton?


----------



## Finnstang

I would guess that codecs were installed using the working account so the nonworking account's WMP doesn't know they are there, but since this deals with a board no-no, then the best place to post it would be over "there".


----------



## bxs122

Finnstang said:


> I would guess that codecs were installed using the working account so the nonworking account's WMP doesn't know they are there, but since this deals with a board no-no, then the best place to post it would be over "there".


did not know it was a no-no ... sorry


----------



## Snoopy4

rbautch said:


> If you look at the /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map file, you can see the adapters that are supported in 6.3. I posted my usb.map a few pages back (but I added a few entries for my Airlink adapters).


yeah my belkin is in the usb.map under pegasus heading, but it still didn't work...that's fine though i got it working with the Linksys anyway (I just like the Belkin better because the cable doesn't snap out so easily...plus i remember some posts about the backport drivers being slower...I get about 1.1MB/sec, so if the belkin worked with stock drivers I would prefer it).

but the real issue now is getting the dvr service activated again, so hopefully ringing up DTV does the trick..


----------



## rbautch

Snoopy4 said:


> yeah my belkin is in the usb.map under pegasus heading, but it still didn't work...that's fine though i got it working with the Linksys anyway (I just like the Belkin better because the cable doesn't snap out so easily...plus i remember some posts about the backport drivers being slower...I get about 1.1MB/sec, so if the belkin worked with stock drivers I would prefer it).
> 
> but the real issue now is getting the dvr service activated again, so hopefully ringing up DTV does the trick..


I saw someone on DDB had a probelem with their account being "inactive" (not closed), and fixed it with a new smart card.


----------



## mskreis

I just upgraded to 6.3a successfully with the slicer. Everything appears to be working but joe didn't make it. I get the following error:

HD-TiVo# joe
Couldn't open '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'


How can I get joe back?

Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

Give him a call and ask. 

Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## rbautch

mskreis said:


> I just upgraded to 6.3a successfully with the slicer. Everything appears to be working but joe didn't make it. I get the following error:
> 
> HD-TiVo# joe
> Couldn't open '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'
> 
> How can I get joe back?
> 
> Thanks


Mount your old root filesystem and copy it over. Search this thead for how to do that.


----------



## BlvJohn

Runch Machine said:


> This morning when I checked my HD Tivo I found that it tried to make a daily call at 7:55am which caused a reboot. I lost 5 minutes of the show it was recording. I can't remove the ,#401 because when I try to test the change, which it requires, the system reboots so the change is not kept. Is there a file to edit to remove this item so I can test this? Does any one else have any ideas and is anyone else having this happen?
> 
> I didn't do the mod for encryption because I am not transferring the shows to another computer. Is there another reason to turn off encryption?
> 
> By the way, both Tivos were hacked using Rbauch's scripts. The first Tivo was done when he first came out with the script that worked on 3.5 and the second Tivo was hacked with the latest version yesterday.


I had problems where every time the phone tried to test the connection, the system would reboot. After some research, it seems to me that the power up sequence for 6.3a runs the rc.sysinit.author file later in the process than for 3.1.5. If you start up some of the hacks like mfs_ftp (and possibly others like elseed) without starting them as background processes I think they are no longer finishing up in time to avoid tripping up the system.

I took everything out of the rc.sysinit.author file, walked through "Guided Setup" (just in case) and my phone connection now works fine. I am now adding the various hacks back in the rc.sysinit.author file one by one and testing to see if they work OK in the background.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## Runch Machine

Please see below. When I run Fake call while in the enhancements directory it runs fine. However, when I ran the author file I get the errors shown below. Any suggestions for how to fix it?

HD-Tivo2-bash# fakecall.tcl
Running fakecall version 6
Fakecall ran successfully!

HD-Tivo2-bash# rc.sysinit.author
starting rc.sysinit.author
set environmental variables
starting telnet and ftp
starting serial bash
running fakecall
Couldn't bind to socket.
Running fakecall version 6
Failed to FakeCall, code=(invalid attribute: Complete)
couldn't open "/var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN": read-only file system
while executing
"open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a"
invoked from within
"set fakelog [open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a]"
(file "/busybox/fakecall.tcl" line 87)

Unable to set modem CallerID: /dev/ttyS1
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such file or director
y


----------



## madgrizzle

I'm fairly new to this and I think this might be the place to post this message. Let me know if not. A month ago I zippered my Tivo using the instructions at http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html. It worked fine with my USB 200M v2 adapter (I had to use a serial cable to get into the box to run the tweaks.sh, but everything went fine).

So, now I upgraded my box to 6.3 using the slicer. Unfortunately, I could not find (and don't think they exist) instructions that tell me exactly what I need to do to get the USB 200M v2 adapter to work. So, this is what I did:

After the box rebooted from the slicer script:

1) used VI to add the following entry to usb.map located in the /etc/hotplug directory under the "device usbnet" heading after all the other entries: product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200M v2

2) in the lib/modules directory, I moved usbcore.o, usb-ohci.o, and usbnet.o to a backup directory. I then mounted my old partition and copied those files from that partition into the lib/modules directory.

I have lights on the usb adapter, but when I do ifconfig -a, I just get the local interface. When zipper ran, I entered 192.168.10.50/192.168.10.1 as the ip address and router address.

3) when that didn't work, I found something that said to delete the usbcore.o and usb-ohci.o files from the /platform/lib/modules directory (I moved them into a backup directory).

Anything I'm missing or done wrong?

Thanks

I saw talk about blitzing simlinks, but I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Finnstang

Runch Machine said:


> Please see below. When I run Fake call while in the enhancements directory it runs fine. However, when I ran the author file I get the errors shown below. Any suggestions for how to fix it?
> 
> HD-Tivo2-bash# fakecall.tcl
> Running fakecall version 6
> Fakecall ran successfully!
> 
> HD-Tivo2-bash# rc.sysinit.author
> starting rc.sysinit.author
> set environmental variables
> starting telnet and ftp
> starting serial bash
> running fakecall
> Couldn't bind to socket.
> Running fakecall version 6
> Failed to FakeCall, code=(invalid attribute: Complete)
> couldn't open "/var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN": read-only file system
> while executing
> "open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a"
> invoked from within
> "set fakelog [open /var/spool/cron/cronlogs/CRONLOG-MAIN a]"
> (file "/busybox/fakecall.tcl" line 87)
> 
> Unable to set modem CallerID: /dev/ttyS1
> /enhancements/TWPrun.sh: /var/hack/tivowebplus/tivoweb: No such file or director
> y


What happens when you type root at the bash prompt? If it gives an error, try running this:


Code:


sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh

 and see if that helps the errors you are getting. Also, it looks like the fakecall that the author file is running hasn't been patched. There is a copy of fakecall.tcl in /busybox as well as the one in /enhancements. It looks like when you ran fakecall from the bash prompt it used one version, but running it through the author file it is calling the other one that hasn't been patched.


----------



## Finnstang

madgrizzle said:


> I'm fairly new to this and I think this might be the place to post this message. Let me know if not. A month ago I zippered my Tivo using the instructions at http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html. It worked fine with my USB 200M v2 adapter (I had to use a serial cable to get into the box to run the tweaks.sh, but everything went fine).
> 
> So, now I upgraded my box to 6.3 using the slicer. Unfortunately, I could not find (and don't think they exist) instructions that tell me exactly what I need to do to get the USB 200M v2 adapter to work. So, this is what I did:
> 
> After the box rebooted from the slicer script:
> 
> 1) used VI to add the following entry to usb.map located in the /etc/hotplug directory under the "device usbnet" heading after all the other entries: product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200M v2
> 
> 2) in the lib/modules directory, I moved usbcore.o, usb-ohci.o, and usbnet.o to a backup directory. I then mounted my old partition and copied those files from that partition into the lib/modules directory.
> 
> I have lights on the usb adapter, but when I do ifconfig -a, I just get the local interface. When zipper ran, I entered 192.168.10.50/192.168.10.1 as the ip address and router address.
> 
> 3) when that didn't work, I found something that said to delete the usbcore.o and usb-ohci.o files from the /platform/lib/modules directory (I moved them into a backup directory).
> 
> Anything I'm missing or done wrong?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I saw talk about blitzing simlinks, but I have no idea what that means.


Have you tried manually running the netconfig.tcl script? I had light on my adapter but it wasn't connecting for me, so I used serial bash and ran the netconfig script just as it was written at the bottom of the author file. Rebooted and then I was good to go.


----------



## Marc

I just ran Slicer 1.3a more or less successfully on my HDTiVo.

The only downside is that I no longer have network access to the box. I thought that since I used a USB200M v1 that it would continue to work after the reboot, but perhaps I missed something in this thread.

I've got the serial control cable that has a male DB-9, so if I can find myself a nice gender changer/null-modem cable, I should be able to hook it up to my PC and see what's going on. Gee, does Radio Shack still sell stuff like that anymore?


----------



## Runch Machine

Finnstang said:


> What happens when you type root at the bash prompt? If it gives an error, try running this:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
> 
> and see if that helps the errors you are getting. Also, it looks like the fakecall that the author file is running hasn't been patched. There is a copy of fakecall.tcl in /busybox as well as the one in /enhancements. It looks like when you ran fakecall from the bash prompt it used one version, but running it through the author file it is calling the other one that hasn't been patched.


Thank you very much. I didn't know about the Fakecall.tcl in busy box. I did not edit that one, only the one in enhancements. After I fixed the one in busybox it solved the problem of fake call AND the modem reboot problem as well. Thanks again.


----------



## Snoopy4

rbautch said:


> I saw someone on DDB had a probelem with their account being "inactive" (not closed), and fixed it with a new smart card.


hopefully i don't need a new smartcard....i still have my original tivo hard drive from way before i originally hacked 3.1.5, i guess i could try that and see if it works, or is that a bad idea?

i tried calling directv too, they tried sending my acct info to my receiver, nothing worked...they were at it for like a half hour, they said they don't know what's wrong and transferred me to someone else then i got hung up on...great.

is it possible something in /lib/modules is causing this? i copied all my old /lib/modules to the new location.

for the heck of it, i tried fakecall.tcl too but it doesn't run for me...i get:
Running fakecall version 6
Failed to FakeCall, code=(invalid attribute: Complete)


----------



## sjmaye

I originally posted this in the Zipper thread. Zero responses. Sort of figureed it was in the wrong location, so I moved it here. Apologies for the repost.

I just (finally) got my dual drive HD D*Tivo Zippered and running well, then I read about the release of 6.3.

From what I read all you get is:


Folders in Now Playing List

Faster Guide and quicker searches

I am afraid of screwing up a good thing for just these 2 improvements.

Am I missing something?


----------



## kemac

Snoopy4 said:


> is it possible something in /lib/modules is causing this? i copied all my old /lib/modules to the new location./


I was wondering the same thing as I didnt see my account change to inacctive till after I rebooted with the backport drivers in place.



Snoopy4 said:


> for the heck of it, i tried fakecall.tcl too but it doesn't run for me...i get:
> Running fakecall version 6
> Failed to FakeCall, code=(invalid attribute: Complete)


To get fakecall working again, edit fakecall.itcl:

Change (line #36) dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7

to

try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch junk { }

I had fakecall in two different locations so you have to make sure you edit the once called by your author script.


----------



## madgrizzle

Finnstang said:


> Have you tried manually running the netconfig.tcl script? I had light on my adapter but it wasn't connecting for me, so I used serial bash and ran the netconfig script just as it was written at the bottom of the author file. Rebooted and then I was good to go.


Wow! that actually worked. I can now ping over the ethernet adapter and access TivoWeb. Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## rrr22777

I have a PTVNet and slicer upgraded machine. Serial access is not working. I am using a new cable from weakness. Should be using COM1? I tried setting different speeds but that did not help. Seems like some of the hacks are still working because when I went into the phone menu it says last successfull call was yesterday and I dont have a phone line.

Could fakecall.itcl be working without modifcations? Why would the serial access not work if the hacks are still there?

The cable i bought was TiVo Stereo to Serial Cable.

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-cables.php


----------



## sjwinick

hi everyone. did a successful upgrade from 3.1 to 6.3 using slicer 1.3. i have received the 6.3a slices and am trying to complete the upgrade using slicer 1.3a. i think i'm doing all the same things i did before, but i am getting a long script error when the process starts the upgrade. here is the full output. i get the same error if i manually run installSw.itcl. anyone have any ideas what is triggering this?

thanks

sjw

bash-2.02# ./slicer 6.3a-01-2-357

The Slicer - Version 1.3a

WARNING!! We are about to install 6.3a-01-2-357 software on your TiVo
Once you start this process, there is no way to restore your
previous software version without re-imaging. Before you begin,
we suggest you make a backup image of your hard drive, and read
the forums at .... that
pertain to The Slicer.

Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:

Great! Here we go...

Your root filesystem partition is hda4
Your kernel partition is hda3
Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda7
Your alternate kernel partition is hda6

6.3a-01-2-357 software slices are correctly loaded and ready to install.
Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:
Checking your system for required utilities...
find is present
wget is present
tar is present
sed is present
cut is present
All required binaries are present. Proceeding...

Editing installSw.itcl

Installing new software. This will take several minutes...
only read 0 bytes of 4096
while executing
"mfs getpart $fsid $i $s"
(procedure "FromMfs" line 9)
invoked from within
"FromMfs $root $fileID"
(object "::SwSystem::swswModule1mod" method "::SwModule::getFromMFS" body li
ne 2)
invoked from within
"getFromMFS"
(object "::SwSystem::swswModule1mod" method "::SwModule::install" body line
5)
invoked from within
"$swmod install $targdir"
("foreach" body line 4)
invoked from within
"foreach module [dbobj $sysHandle get Module] {
set swmod [SwModule sw#automod]
$swmod loadFromHandle $module
$swmo..."
("uplevel" body line 3)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set sysHandle [db $dbHandle open "/SwSystem/$sysname"]
foreach module [dbobj $sysHandle get Module] {
s..."
(object "::Installer::sysswSystem0sw" method "::SwSystem::installFromDB" bod
y line 6)
invoked from within
"$swsys installFromDB $dbHandle $name $targdir"
invoked from within
"if [catch {$swsys loadFromDB $dbHandle $name} res] {
putlog "No software found in db for \"$name\", $res"
} else {
if {$emergency ..."
(object "::inst" method "::Installer::installSoftware" body line 23)
invoked from within
"inst installSoftware $name $Inc::TC_INSTALL_DIR "
(file "./installSw.itcl" line 182)

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be
run again. Exiting now...
bash-2.02#


----------



## bripeace

kemac said:


> I was wondering the same thing as I dont see my account change to inacctive to after I reboot with the backport drivers in place.


I too didn't have the problem till i copied over the lib modules. My first try i had forgot to do that and had to pull the drive after upgrade.. prior to that I had service.. after none.

The second time I tried the upgrade I copied the driver over after running slicer and never had dvr service.

I'm going to try it now with only copying the drivers needed and not all of them.


----------



## kemac

bripeace said:


> I too didn't have the problem till i copied over the lib modules. My first try i had forgot to do that and had to pull the drive after upgrade.. prior to that I had service.. after none.
> 
> The second time I tried the upgrade I copied the driver over after running slicer and never had dvr service.
> 
> I'm going to try it now with only copying the drivers needed and not all of them.


Hopefully you will have better luck than I did, I ended up in a reboot loop when I tried just copying the files I "thought" I needed. I am pretty sure I missed something.... I just reimaged and started over and left it for the time being. Let me know if you are successful as I would like to try again this weekend.
Kelly


----------



## Snoopy4

ok so after calling DTV last night and just leaving my receiver the way it was all night, this morning I've lost all channels (x721 message), and my network no longer works for some reason and I lost my serial bash. I didn't change anything, sure my DVR service wasn't working but at least everything else was, wtf??? I put the drive in my PC and all my hacks and changes are still there so I don't know what's going on at this point. When rc.sysinit.author gets executed I can see in the log it says "Cannot bind to socket"..probably because the network isn't working. Not sure what to do now...maybe i go back to my original 3.5.1 image, get my service working again, then start over...


----------



## B Smooth

I went through a painless upgrade yesterday. I made the updates to force the call. It took two days but 6.3a was on my machine. Ran the slicer. Reboot. Service Upgrade. Bada Bing. 

Network is still in place, I still have an issue with joe, but I see how I can rectify that issue as well. Thanks everyone for helping in this and other threads.


----------



## bripeace

kemac said:


> Hopefully you will have better luck than I did, I ended up in a reboot loop when I tried just copying the files I "thought" I needed. I am pretty sure I missed something.... I just reimaged and started over and left it for the time being. Let me know if you are successful as I would like to try again this weekend.
> Kelly


Okay. I'm done and for now it's working. I have 6.3 and networking all working.

Heres the steps.

Pull the drive.
Zipper with a restore from the instake 3.5 image.
Put the drive in.. run the tweaks.sh 
reboot. 
Slicer 6.3-etc

When that was finished I control-c'd out
cd /ptvupgrade/modules/usb20/2.4.20/current-091605
cp * /install/lib/modules
cd /install/lib/modules
ln -s ax8817.o usbnet.o
cd /etc/hotplug/

I then edited usb.map added the USBM200M ver.2 line under the usbnet heading

reboot

It installs and when it comes up I have active dvr service with account in good standing as well as working network.

The question is will it stay this way?

It definately seems theres some module from 3.5 that doesn't work with 6.3


----------



## moparhemi

I did the zipper on a 6.3a hr10 and it worked. Have bash and ftp. Just put in 101 as the model and edited the author file to take out fakecall. Haven't tried the Enhancements script yet may wait til it gets all worked out first. I would like to install the backport drivers though, I have the FA120. Can someone give me some guidance on how to install the correct drivers please and what to delete and not.

MH


----------



## Blurayfan

The fakecall.tcl included in rbautch_files.tgz needs to be repatched. The Patch seems to have been entered incorrectly just adding the patch behind the line that causes the failure.
*dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7
try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch errCode { }*

To make fakecall work.

Replace *dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7* with *try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch errCode { }*


----------



## Krokus

bripeace said:


> I too didn't have the problem till i copied over the lib modules. My first try i had forgot to do that and had to pull the drive after upgrade.. prior to that I had service.. after none.
> 
> The second time I tried the upgrade I copied the driver over after running slicer and never had dvr service.
> 
> I'm going to try it now with only copying the drivers needed and not all of them.


Can anybody tar up their lib modules folder that is not borked and pm them to me? I haven't been able to record anything since saturday. I'd like to test this theory. Unfortunately I didn't backup the folder before I copied my old drivers over to my new drivers.

Forever grateful

Krokus


----------



## rbautch

sjwinick said:


> hi everyone. did a successful upgrade from 3.1 to 6.3 using slicer 1.3. i have received the 6.3a slices and am trying to complete the upgrade using slicer 1.3a. i think i'm doing all the same things i did before, but i am getting a long script error when the process starts the upgrade. here is the full output. i get the same error if i manually run installSw.itcl. anyone have any ideas what is triggering this?
> 
> thanks
> 
> sjw


This looks like something is wrong with your installSw.itcl file. The Slicer should have made a backup of in the same directory. Restore the backup, and run the slicer again. If it still fails, use the installSw.itcl that I posted in the 2nd or 3rd page of this thread.


----------



## Snoopy4

bripeace said:


> cd /ptvupgrade/modules/usb20/2.4.20/current-091605
> 
> It installs and when it comes up I have active dvr service with account in good standing as well as working network.
> It definately seems theres some module from 3.5 that doesn't work with 6.3


hi bripeace,
this is interesting...i backed up all my 6.3 lib/modules into a folder before replacing them...the question is what's different with my 3.1.5 lib/modules folder from the ones you just copied over in your step above? i guess i can try putting the 6.3 drivers back and see if it fixes anything.


----------



## Runch Machine

DVDKingdom said:


> The fakecall.tcl included in rbautch_files.tgz needs to be repatched. The Patch seems to have been entered incorrectly just adding the patch behind the line that causes the failure.
> *dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7
> try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch errCode { }*
> 
> To make fakecall work.
> 
> Replace *dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7* with *try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch errCode { }*


What's the difference between having catch junk and catch errCode?

Catch junk is what was posted else where as a fix for fake call.


----------



## Blurayfan

Runch Machine said:


> What's the difference between having catch junk and catch errCode?
> 
> Catch junk is what was posted else where as a fix for fake call.


I also saw the earlier fix, I have tried both with success.


----------



## Snoopy4

Snoopy4 said:


> hi bripeace,
> this is interesting...i backed up all my 6.3 lib/modules into a folder before replacing them...the question is what's different with my 3.1.5 lib/modules folder from the ones you just copied over in your step above? i guess i can try putting the 6.3 drivers back and see if it fixes anything.


ok i got my 6.3a box working now with no problems! The DVR service not active and account closed problem is caused by bad drivers in lib/modules. I restored mine to the 6.3 default ones before I replaced them and everything started working again. I then downloaded the latest backport drivers and copied those and now I have my network back with a working DVR service and hacks. Thanks to all who helped out here, you guys are awesome! I hope this helps some of the others who got locked out of their DVR service.


----------



## Runch Machine

Runch Machine said:


> Thank you very much. I didn't know about the Fakecall.tcl in busy box. I did not edit that one, only the one in enhancements. After I fixed the one in busybox it solved the problem of fake call AND the modem reboot problem as well. Thanks again.


Well, the modem reboot problem is back. I have one HD Tivo set to use the network to connect. When it goes to connect, it sits on preparing to connect for a short while, then reboots. The other Tivo is set to dial out using the phone line but has a problem with the modem so it fails. It says its not responding. At least it doesn't reboot, but after that Caller ID Doesn't work until I reboot the HD Tivo.

On the Tivo that is set to connect to the service via the network connection, I connected a serial cable to my computer. Just before it reboots it says:
tmk Fatal Error Activity Dial request (469) unexpected signal 10 flushing ide devices hda hab restarting system.
Any more suggestions?

PS Fake call seems to be working fine.


----------



## sjwinick

rbautch said:


> This looks like something is wrong with your installSw.itcl file. The Slicer should have made a backup of in the same directory. Restore the backup, and run the slicer again. If it still fails, use the installSw.itcl that I posted in the 2nd or 3rd page of this thread.


tried the backup and the clean one from this thread. same result. could there be something wrong with the way the slices were received? is there a way to delete them and let them be downloaded again?

thanks

sjw


----------



## mrbubbles

Runch Machine said:


> Well, the modem reboot problem is back. I have one HD Tivo set to use the network to connect. When it goes to connect, it sits on preparing to connect for a short while, then reboots. The other Tivo is set to dial out using the phone line but has a problem with the modem so it fails. It says its not responding. At least it doesn't reboot, but after that Caller ID Doesn't work until I reboot the HD Tivo.
> 
> On the Tivo that is set to connect to the service via the network connection, I connected a serial cable to my computer. Just before it reboots it says:
> tmk Fatal Error Activity Dial request (469) unexpected signal 10 flushing ide devices hda hab restarting system.
> Any more suggestions?
> 
> PS Fake call seems to be working fine.


I get the same problem as Runch Machine. My box reboots when dialing out. Error is "Tmk Fatal Error: Activity Phone <5980>: unexpected signal 10 ". I already modded fakecall as stated above and I can run it without error. Any ideas?


----------



## kemac

mrbubbles said:


> I get the same problem as Runch Machine. My box reboots when dialing out. Error is "Tmk Fatal Error: Activity Phone <5980>: unexpected signal 10 ". I already modded fakecall as stated above and I can run it without error. Any ideas?


Try commenting out your hacks in rc.sysinit.author and see if that helps. I saw someone mention that helped eliminate the reboot. I have not had a chance to try it myself as I aslo have the same problem.


----------



## hpfanatic

I had my main Zippered HR10-250 running the 6.3 fine, (updated with Slicer 1.3) but of course had to go for the 6.3a upgrade. In the middle of running the Slicer, right after it finished upgrading the software, but before it did anything else, someone tripped on the network cable and I lost the connection with Putty. Now I can't even get a Bash Prompt on it using a serial cable, and it keeps rebooting. When I try to get a Prompt, I get the Diagnostic Mode which asks for the password.

Is there a way I can fix it by pulling the drives and putting them in my PC, without losing all my recorded programs? Or am I going to have to reimage it?


----------



## Runch Machine

kemac said:


> Try commenting out your hacks in rc.sysinit.author and see if that helps. I saw someone mention that helped eliminate the reboot. I have not had a chance to try it myself as I aslo have the same problem.


I commented out the various hacks. When I left out the caller ID program, the problem went away. I have HD Tivo set to use the phone line to dial out. It gives the message that the modem is not responding if you select the option to test the phone connection. If you tell it to connect to the service it reboots while sitting on prepairing to connect. When I take the caller ID out, then it calls out fine.

Alternately if I have it set to use the computer network to connect, it reboots. The caller ID program is set up as follows in the author file:

touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

Can anyone suggest a fix for this problem. I really like the caller ID function.


----------



## bigray327

I hope you guys can help with this. Thanks in advance for the great work you do here.

I ran Slicer 1.2 last week and my machine is stuck in a reboot loop. PTVupgrade hasn't responded to my request for an InstantCake CD like he offered, and the serial logs aren't giving me anything I can work with, so I'd like to try reinstalling the slices manually. That should remake a new partition and at least get the machine bootable again.

I put the drive in my PC, went into /tvbin and put the old installSw.itcl back, and when I did a ./installSw.itcl 6.3a-1-02-357 command, it keeps giving me an "installSw.itcl not found" error, even though it's right there. This probably has to do with the PC being booted to the linux disk and not the TiVo drive.

Any suggestions? Can I throw Slicer on a boot disk and run it from there?

Thanks,

- Ray


----------



## mrbubbles

Runch Machine said:


> I commented out the various hacks. When I left out the caller ID program, the problem went away. I have HD Tivo set to use the phone line to dial out. It gives the message that the modem is not responding if you select the option to test the phone connection. If you tell it to connect to the service it reboots while sitting on prepairing to connect. When I take the caller ID out, then it calls out fine.
> 
> Alternately if I have it set to use the computer network to connect, it reboots. The caller ID program is set up as follows in the author file:
> 
> touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
> cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
> cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &
> 
> Can anyone suggest a fix for this problem. I really like the caller ID function.


I can't offer a solution but I can confirm the same thing you saw. When I take the callerid lines out, the problem disappears. So, it is definitely causing the problem. Hopefully some one else can offer a solution.


----------



## alwayscool

bigray327 said:


> I hope you guys can help with this. Thanks in advance for the great work you do here.
> 
> I ran Slicer 1.2 last week and my machine is stuck in a reboot loop. PTVupgrade hasn't responded to my request for an InstantCake CD like he offered, and the serial logs aren't giving me anything I can work with, so I'd like to try reinstalling the slices manually. That should remake a new partition and at least get the machine bootable again.
> 
> I put the drive in my PC, went into /tvbin and put the old installSw.itcl back, and when I did a ./installSw.itcl 6.3a-1-02-357 command, it keeps giving me an "installSw.itcl not found" error, even though it's right there. This probably has to do with the PC being booted to the linux disk and not the TiVo drive.
> 
> Any suggestions? Can I throw Slicer on a boot disk and run it from there?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - Ray


try typing in the correct filename 6.3a-01-2-357 NOT 6.3a-1-02-357


----------



## rbautch

hpfanatic said:


> I had my main Zippered HR10-250 running the 6.3 fine, (updated with Slicer 1.3) but of course had to go for the 6.3a upgrade. In the middle of running the Slicer, right after it finished upgrading the software, but before it did anything else, someone tripped on the network cable and I lost the connection with Putty. Now I can't even get a Bash Prompt on it using a serial cable, and it keeps rebooting. When I try to get a Prompt, I get the Diagnostic Mode which asks for the password.
> 
> Is there a way I can fix it by pulling the drives and putting them in my PC, without losing all my recorded programs? Or am I going to have to reimage it?


You can't connect because it never got a chance to copy over your author file from the old root partition to the new root partition. You can do this by pulling the drives, mounting both partitions (4 and 7), and copying your hacks from the old to the new. If you dont remember which is which, use bootpage -p /dev/hdX where X is the location of your drive.


----------



## rbautch

Runch Machine said:


> I commented out the various hacks. When I left out the caller ID program, the problem went away. I have HD Tivo set to use the phone line to dial out. It gives the message that the modem is not responding if you select the option to test the phone connection. If you tell it to connect to the service it reboots while sitting on prepairing to connect. When I take the caller ID out, then it calls out fine.
> 
> Alternately if I have it set to use the computer network to connect, it reboots. The caller ID program is set up as follows in the author file:
> 
> touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
> cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
> cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &
> 
> Can anyone suggest a fix for this problem. I really like the caller ID function.


Post your findings in the NCID thread. Do you really have a need to dial out?


----------



## rbautch

bigray327 said:


> Any suggestions? Can I throw Slicer on a boot disk and run it from there?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - Ray


Can't run it from a boot disk. You might try copying a new killhdinitrd'd kernel to your drive while it's in the pc.


----------



## Runch Machine

rbautch said:


> Post your findings in the NCID thread. Do you really have a need to dial out?


No, I don't have to have it dial out but I would like that to be able to function in case I need to. Also, I am not sure that Fakecall is working on one of my HD Tivos. On one it shows up on the screen when it boots up while it is getting data from the satellite. On the other it does not show up during boot up. How can you tell if it is working? 
I connected the one that doesn't show up during booting up to my computer via the serial port and did see the message fakecall successful on the computer screen when it booted up. I am wondering why it doesn't show up on the TV screen though.

I posted the problem in the NCID thread. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## dbl

Anybody know where I can find the original 6.3a modules (from /lib/modules)? I used slicer1.3 earlier today, and copied the old modules from 3.1.5 like described elsewhere, and now I'm having the problem with inactive service, no dvr service, and the 'service message #81' when I try to record.


----------



## Finnstang

Runch Machine said:


> No, I don't have to have it dial out but I would like that to be able to function in case I need to. Also, I am not sure that Fakecall is working on one of my HD Tivos. On one it shows up on the screen when it boots up while it is getting data from the satellite. On the other it does not show up during boot up. How can you tell if it is working?
> *I connected the one that doesn't show up during booting up to my computer via the serial port and did see the message fakecall successful on the computer screen when it booted up. I am wondering why it doesn't show up on the TV screen though. *
> 
> I posted the problem in the NCID thread. Thanks for the suggestion.


Maybe out2osd isn't working.


----------



## brannicj

used ptvs slicer 1.3a on my ptvnet Hr10-250, everything seemed to be copying but then it suddenly rebooted while copying file, now it is stuck on "powering up" "recovering from serious error" screens, they just keep alternating.

Here was what telnet gave me:

installing new software
installsw.itcl ran successfully and setup new partitions
new root filesystem partition is 4
new kernel partition is 3

mounting your new root filesystem /dev/hda4
copying author file
copying tivowebplus
copying /var/hack
copying init directory 
copying /var/spool
copung /test.conf
copying all files in root non-recursively (and when this showed on the screen, it rebooted)

If I pulled the drives, can I just copy the files into the proper directories? If so, what do I have to do?


----------



## dbl

Exactly which driver file is required in order to use the linksys usb200m v.2? And exactly what are the changes requjired in the usb.map file? Has anybody posted a copy of usb.map with the correct changes? Thanks!


----------



## mrbubbles

rbautch said:


> Post your findings in the NCID thread. Do you really have a need to dial out?


I don't care about dialing out but I just don't want my HDTiVo to reboot. Right now, it reboots when it tries to automatically dial out whether it is configured to network or phone. I just want callerid and no rebooting. I believe fakecall is working for me as it shows up on the screen at boot and is in cron. Logs looks good too. Does fakecall actually prevent it from trying to dial out or just remove the nag? Sorry for the dumb question - I just never cared about fake call as I always just let it dial out.


----------



## Finnstang

mrbubbles said:


> I don't care about dialing out but I just don't want my HDTiVo to reboot. Right now, it reboots when it tries to automatically dial out whether it is configured to network or phone. I just want callerid and no rebooting. I believe fakecall is working for me as it shows up on the screen at boot and is in cron. Logs looks good too. Does fakecall actually prevent it from trying to dial out or just remove the nag? Sorry for the dumb question - I just never cared about fake call as I always just let it dial out.


Fakecall should keep it from dialing out by tricking it into thinking it dials out every night at 10 PM or whenever it is setup in cron. So the TiVo thinks it is making a successfull call every night.


----------



## mrbubbles

Finnstang said:


> Fakecall should keep it from dialing out by tricking it into thinking it dials out every night at 10 PM or whenever it is setup in cron. So the TiVo thinks it is making a successfull call every night.


I appreciate the info. From what I read, fakecall only resets the "last successful call" not prevents the next call. Is that incorrect? When I run fakecall, I don't see any change in the "last attempt" or "Next attempt". Granted, I ran it manually about 5 minutes after a successful connection - that may be why. What should it do? Perhaps it is just saying successful but isn't working. I am having trouble finding the official fakecall support thread - sorry.

FYI: We got some pretty good info in NCID thread about the lock file NCID looks for to ignore the modem during dial in. It looks like the lock file isn't in /var/tmp in 6.3 where NCID expects it to be.


----------



## dbl

I am having a devil of a time trying to mount my tivo disk from my hr10-250 on my linux box. I'm trying to mount it so I can restore the original 6.3 /lib/modules files. I've tried using mfstools and the kazymyr boot cd, neither seems to be able to mount any partitions from the tivo disk. I've tried all the combinations of dma/nodma/byteswap/nobyteswap and vmlnodma/vmlinuz. I always either get the 'you must specify the filesystem type' message, or just an error. dmesg reports that it can see the partitions on the disk. What am I missing?


----------



## dbl

Nevermind that last message, I just noticed the boot cd image with lba48 support, that's got me going.


----------



## Finnstang

I noticed recently, that my cron job hasn't been running on my 6.3a HR10. It stopped running about 10 days ago, and I just got around to troubleshooting it today, so I thought I would post about it here is case someone else has the issue. I new it wasn't running since there were no regular updates to cronlog-main for fakecall and reboots, but there were also no updates to cron.test.out. The weird thing was that I could see that crond was running in the output from ps. So after searching a lot here and on DDB, I came across a post by AlphaWolf that said in order to run crond, you need to run the following commands:


Code:


echo "root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh" >> /etc/passwd
echo "root:x:0:" >> /etc/group

So I checked on my 6.2 HDVR2, and these files were created with the proper info, but they did not exist on my 6.3a HR10. So I ran the two commands, and restarted crond, and now it is working again. Now why these two files got removed, I have no idea, but I thought I would post my experience so hopefully it may save some time for someone else.

ETA: I am not saying it is necessarily an issue with 6.3(a), just that it was on 6.3a when I noticed it happened.


----------



## rbautch

If you installed cron with the enhancement script, it created those files for you. Sounds like you didn't copy them over when you moved to 6.3.


----------



## bbodin

small problem. Just installed with the slicer, and fat fingered my router IP so got the following message. I haven't rebooted yet and still have telnet/ftp access.

Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: Invalid IP address. Try again..
Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: 192.168.1.40

Please enter the IP address of your router: Invalid IP address. Try again...
Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.165^H^H^[[D^H^H^H^H

Invalid IP address again! You'll need to edit your author file before rebooting

Your Tivo will be configured with the following network parameters:
IP address = 192.168.1.40
Router IP = 192.165
Are these values correct? [y/n]:
6.3a-01-2-357 installation is complete!!

Hit <enter> to reboot your TiVo and start using your new software,
or hit <cntrl-c> to exit and check things out first.​
So where is the author file I need to edit? I looked at /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author but it shows no changes from earlier 
i.e. 
#configure ethernet
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.40 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
sleep 100


----------



## rbautch

bbodin said:


> small problem. Just installed with the slicer, and fat fingered my router IP so got the following message. I haven't rebooted yet and still have telnet/ftp access.
> 
> Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: Invalid IP address. Try again..
> Please enter a static IP address for your Tivo: 192.168.1.40
> 
> Please enter the IP address of your router: Invalid IP address. Try again...
> Please enter the IP address of your router: 192.165^H^H^[[D^H^H^H^H
> 
> Invalid IP address again! You'll need to edit your author file before rebooting
> 
> Your Tivo will be configured with the following network parameters:
> IP address = 192.168.1.40
> Router IP = 192.165
> Are these values correct? [y/n]:
> 6.3a-01-2-357 installation is complete!!
> 
> Hit <enter> to reboot your TiVo and start using your new software,
> or hit <cntrl-c> to exit and check things out first.​
> So where is the author file I need to edit? I looked at /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author but it shows no changes from earlier
> i.e.
> #configure ethernet
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.40 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0
> sleep 100


Look in /install/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author


----------



## Finnstang

rbautch said:


> If you installed cron with the enhancement script, it created those files for you. Sounds like you didn't copy them over when you moved to 6.3.


I figured that the enhancement script takes care of this. I went to 6.3 with the slicer v1.3 and then to 6.3a with slicer v1.3a.


----------



## aaronwt

There's a slicer 1.3a?


----------



## Finnstang

1.3a was created once 6.3a slices were released because the 1.3 version didn't like the naming scheme of the slices and said it was invalid.


----------



## nakedeye

would anyone be so kind as to post up the 6.3 (or 6.3a) /lib/modules I dont care if they are stock or not, but I screwed up and somehow deleted over everything including the subfolders of 2.4.4 and kernel in that root. I am stuck at account closed and there is nothing I can do.


----------



## tase2

One of the directions I have read in "other" forums mention using *add63.tcl* script if no slices have been received. Has anyone heard of this script? Where does one find this add63.tcl script?


----------



## nakedeye

have fun


----------



## rbautch

Not good form to repost other peoples work. Please remove. This script will do exactly the same thing. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4403181#post4403181


----------



## tase2

rbautch said:


> Not good form to repost other peoples work. Please remove. This script will do exactly the same thing. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4403181#post4403181


Sorry I did not see that. Believe me I did do a search, thanks for the link.


----------



## Dirac

I think that was directed toward nakedeye posting someone else's script without credit.


----------



## tase2

Dirac said:


> I think that was directed toward nakedeye posting someone else's script without credit.


I know, but if I had seen the linked thread, I would not have posted the question.


----------



## mr.unnatural

> Not good form to repost other peoples work. Please remove. This script will do exactly the same thing. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...181#post4403181


I'm not sure I follow why you consider it to be bad form, as I have never seen anyone complain about this practice. The poster is not taking any credit for developing the script. The same script was posted elsewhere in these forums but using the search feature with Vbulletin generally doesn't return hits for attached files, making it extremely difficult to locate threads that contain the original files for download.

Someone asked where they could find the script and he was kind enough to post it for the requestor. The script was originally posted with the intention of helping others and he was just passing it along to the requestor. If he was posting the file in another forum then I could see where you might have cause for complaint. As it stands, he was keeping the file in-house so I don't understand the beef.

I download files all the time from various forums and don't always remember where I got them from. I could either waste a lot of time searching for them myself, tell the requestor to do the same, or just re-post it and save everyone a lot of time and aggravation. If the requestor follows up with support questions then he's on his own as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## rbautch

mr.unnatural said:


> I'm not sure I follow why you consider it to be bad form, as I have never seen anyone complain about this practice. The poster is not taking any credit for developing the script. The same script was posted elsewhere in these forums but using the search feature with Vbulletin generally doesn't return hits for attached files, making it extremely difficult to locate threads that contain the original files for download.
> 
> Someone asked where they could find the script and he was kind enough to post it for the requestor. The script was originally posted with the intention of helping others and he was just passing it along to the requestor. If he was posting the file in another forum then I could see where you might have cause for complaint. As it stands, he was keeping the file in-house so I don't understand the beef.
> 
> I download files all the time from various forums and don't always remember where I got them from. I could either waste a lot of time searching for them myself, tell the requestor to do the same, or just re-post it and save everyone a lot of time and aggravation. If the requestor follows up with support questions then he's on his own as far as I'm concerned.


The script that was posted was NOT posted on TCF, it was posted on DDB. You obviously haven't been around long enough to know that ALL devleopers, including myself, do not like their work to be reposted anywhere other than the thread it was released in. What if Alphawolf wanted to update or enhance the script? Should he go looking for all the places where his work was redistributed?


----------



## charlestwaters

Well, after connectinvg to the TiVo via Serial Cable, I ran tivosh network.tcl xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx. I could connect to it via Telnet and FTP, but not TWP. I tried to re-tweak.sh the TiVo, and when it tried to download the new file, it said it couldn't find the server, did I want to put in new address. I reput-in the router IP address, and still nothing. After about the 3rd reboot, now I can't even get Telneted back into the box via Serial.

I see flash by on the screen real quick during startup "etc/rc.d/sysinit.author file not found or not valid" (something to that effect). I take it I have to pull the drive out now and re-zipper it!? When I do that, do I have to go back to v3.5.1, or can I re-zipper the drive as v6.3.x?


----------



## charlestwaters

Anyone know what bugs v6.3a is fixing!?


----------



## dancewithmice

So, where do I get slicer 1.3a? I only see 1.3 advertised.


----------



## rbautch

Pretty sure if you download it, you'll get 1.3a.


----------



## Runch Machine

After upgrading to 6.3a using slicer 1.3a I am not sure if cron is working. In particular I can't tell if it is rebooting my Tivo so that the fakecall date takes effect and my Tivo won't try to call out. 

The uptime shows over 3 days running. When does Cron reboot the Tivo? Is there another way to tell if cron is working? I thought that Cron is supposed to reboot Tivo twice each week.


----------



## Markman07

I think you can just run rbautch's script to make sure cron is setup if it isn't already


----------



## rbautch

Runch Machine said:


> After upgrading to 6.3a using slicer 1.3a I am not sure if cron is working. In particular I can't tell if it is rebooting my Tivo so that the fakecall date takes effect and my Tivo won't try to call out.
> 
> The uptime shows over 3 days running. When does Cron reboot the Tivo? Is there another way to tell if cron is working? I thought that Cron is supposed to reboot Tivo twice each week.


Look at post 816 above.


----------



## wmldwilly

Did anyone else get the tivo service message last week that "an important software update is on the way", that went on to detail that Oct. 4 (it was that specific) was scheduled for the upgrade to 6.3? I took a shot of the screen if anyone is curious. (sorry for the cross-post)


----------



## bxs122

Just checking in to see if anyone else has experienced a reboot problem.

My HR10-250 has been functioning well having upgraded it to 6.3a then applying various hacks like 30 second skip, network access etc.

Last night in the middle of the football game (recording) the HR10-250 just reboots ... recording continues on reboot completion but I found this a bit disturbing.

Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a log file I can review?


----------



## mr.unnatural

> The script that was posted was NOT posted on TCF, it was posted on DDB. You obviously haven't been around long enough to know that ALL devleopers, including myself, do not like their work to be reposted anywhere other than the thread it was released in. What if Alphawolf wanted to update or enhance the script? Should he go looking for all the places where his work was redistributed?


True, but the original link provided was still within this forum, which is what I was alluding to. There's no way to link to any thread from this forum to one over at DDB since the owner's here have installed censoring software to block out any such links to the other forum. Anyone that's been around for a while should realize that any script posted outside the original support thread may be outdated so it should be used with that in mind. Alphawolf has no responsibility for tracking down files posted elsewhere and should not have to support them. No one ever said he had to. I can't speak for ALL developers but I have known a few that have had no objections to having their files posted elsewhere.


----------



## wmldwilly

Please forgive this interruption and basic question, but I'm not finding a quick clear answer. I'm sure it's out there in pieces and parts or even complete buried somewhere but I just can't seem to zero in on it, especially with the HR10-250 and all the issues of v.3.1.5f or v6.3a. Can one of the resident experts on everything weigh in and true/false the following items? I promise it won't take one of the big shots more than 60 seconds:

With an HR10-250 you can:

1) enable MRV, and stream a show to OR watch a show on another DirecTivo *that must also be hacked*

2) enable MRV, and stream a show to OR watch a show on a Standalone Tivo *that must also be hacked*

3) enable MRV, and stream a show to OR watch a show on a Standalone Tivo *that is NOT hacked, and has the standard Tivo MRV feature*

4) enable HMO, and use the HR10-250 DirecTivo to see media (music/photos/etc) published on your computers *with tivo software*, i.e. Tivo Desktop

5) enable HMO, and use the HR10-250 DirecTivo to see media (music/photos/etc) published on your computers *with other non Tivo software* i.e. various server apps and such not written/offered by tivo

6) NOT enable TTG in any way, and the ground will open up and swallow you if you try, or at least if you talk about it here. (wink wink) 

Thank you Thank you a thousand times Thank you in advance.


----------



## mkbruce

wmldwilly said:


> Please forgive this interruption and basic question, but I'm not finding a quick clear answer. I'm sure it's out there in pieces and parts or even complete buried somewhere but I just can't seem to zero in on it, especially with the HR10-250 and all the issues of v.3.1.5f or v6.3a. Can one of the resident experts on everything weigh in and true/false the following items? I promise it won't take one of the big shots more than 60 seconds:
> 
> With an HR10-250 you can:
> 
> 1) enable MRV, and stream a show to OR watch a show on another DirecTivo *that must also be hacked*
> 
> 2) enable MRV, and stream a show to OR watch a show on a Standalone Tivo *that must also be hacked*
> 
> 3) enable MRV, and stream a show to OR watch a show on a Standalone Tivo *that is NOT hacked, and has the standard Tivo MRV feature*
> 
> 4) enable HMO, and use the HR10-250 DirecTivo to see media (music/photos/etc) published on your computers *with tivo software*, i.e. Tivo Desktop
> 
> 5) enable HMO, and use the HR10-250 DirecTivo to see media (music/photos/etc) published on your computers *with other non Tivo software* i.e. various server apps and such not written/offered by tivo
> 
> 6) NOT enable TTG in any way, and the ground will open up and swallow you if you try, or at least if you talk about it here. (wink wink)
> 
> Thank you Thank you a thousand times Thank you in advance.


6. is closest to reality at this point. As far as I know, hacks to enable MRV or MHO have not been found yet. Enabling HMO looks promising, but MRV does not.

Note: TivoToGo is a completely different function than HMO and MRV and does not work on ANY DirecTiVo. It is only for standalones.


----------



## rvaniwaa

mkbruce said:


> 6. is closest to reality at this point. As far as I know, hacks to enable MRV or MHO have not been found yet. Enabling HMO looks promising, but MRV does not.
> 
> Note: TivoToGo is a completely different function than HMO and MRV and does not work on ANY DirecTiVo. It is only for standalones.


There are hints that MRV may be available. I have also heard that some feel that the 6.3 software is based off of the 7.2 software which may mean TTG may be in the software and, so, may be enabled. This also may lead to the HME availability/enabling...

--Ron


----------



## rbautch

mr.unnatural said:


> I can't speak for ALL developers but I have known a few that have had no objections to having their files posted elsewhere.


Alphwolf is not one of those developers. Ask him on DDB. I dare you.


----------



## mr.unnatural

> Alphwolf is not one of those developers. Ask him on DDB. I dare you.


I never said he was. In fact, I know he is quite the opposite. However, I'm sure he would have no problem if someone linked to the support thread at DDB that contained the original file. Unfortunately, this cannot be done here for the reasons I stated previously.

Fact is, there have been numerous sites that have cropped up over the years that have contained files from virtually all of the Tivo hack developers. I know of at least one of them that still exists today. This was a convenient place where everyone could access said files instead of trying to ferret them out from thousands of posts. I don't seem to recall any of the developers complaining about their files being posted on these sites, although that doesn't mean some of them didn't (no doubt Riley was one of them). Fortunately, DDB has set up a forum where files and scripts are posted so one doesn't have to waste endless hours using a limited search engine that will not turn up hits for attached files.

The point is, developers create files for use by the rank and file. Is is really that big of a deal if the file gets posted on some other Tivo related site? The target audience is esentially still the same. I'm all for giving credit to the developer who created the file, as they amply deserve it.

OTOH, if said files come with a disclaimer indicating that they are not to be posted elsewhere then that's another ball of wax entirely. Most files are not accompanied by a readme file or other disclaimer regarding distribution rights. Now, if the original support thread where the file was downloaded contains this info then I would have to agree that it should not have been posted here or anywhere else without permission from the author.

If the authors are really that concerned about it then they should consider including a readme file with the zip file that contains the script. Unfortunately, this almost never happens and they expect anyone that downloads the file must know what their wishes are through some sort of mental telepathy. Once the file has been separated from the support thread the disclaimer disappears and no one knows what the wishes of the author truly are.


----------



## tivoupgrade

mr.unnatural said:


> I never said he was. In fact, I know he is quite the opposite. However, I'm sure he would have no problem if someone linked to the support thread at DDB that contained the original file. Unfortunately, this cannot be done here for the reasons I stated previously.
> 
> Fact is, there have been numerous sites that have cropped up over the years that have contained files from virtually all of the Tivo hack developers. I know of at least one of them that still exists today. This was a convenient place where everyone could access said files instead of trying to ferret them out from thousands of posts. I don't seem to recall any of the developers complaining about their files being posted on these sites, although that doesn't mean some of them didn't (no doubt Riley was one of them). Fortunately, DDB has set up a forum where files and scripts are posted so one doesn't have to waste endless hours using a limited search engine that will not turn up hits for attached files.
> 
> The point is, developers create files for use by the rank and file. Is is really that big of a deal if the file gets posted on some other Tivo related site? The target audience is esentially still the same. I'm all for giving credit to the developer who created the file, as they amply deserve it.
> 
> OTOH, if said files come with a disclaimer indicating that they are not to be posted elsewhere then that's another ball of wax entirely. Most files are not accompanied by a readme file or other disclaimer regarding distribution rights. Now, if the original support thread where the file was downloaded contains this info then I would have to agree that it should not have been posted here or anywhere else without permission from the author.
> 
> If the authors are really that concerned about it then they should consider including a readme file with the zip file that contains the script. Unfortunately, this almost never happens and they expect anyone that downloads the file must know what their wishes are through some sort of mental telepathy. Once the file has been separated from the support thread the disclaimer disappears and no one knows what the wishes of the author truly are.


Will have to disagree with most of what you just said. Most of the developers, if not all of them, do not want to see their stuff distributed and would rather see links back to the support threads or the 'home' for that particular utility. None of us what to see old versions of our stuff floating around and we like to maintain a single repository for readme, release notes, etc that live in a dynamic environment. These tools are not released in a way that they are intended to be distributed, in fact, when you see a tool that is 'attached' to a post, its done that way with the specific intention of people reading and interacting in that environment, not simply downloading and redistributing the attachment, which will inevitably become out of date.

Remember, when folks release stuff like this, its not in a 'corporate' context and although it would be nice if things were spelled out clearly, its never that way. Its just like 'netiquette' - you learn it over time, and although everyone has different preferences and styles, there is a basic code of conduct that goes along with referencing/distributing this type of stuff.

To put the owness on the authors to do more than they are already doing is not cool - we should be thankful for their contributions, whatever they may be; not start holding them accountable in ways that just makes more work for them. In most cases, these contributions are free and many of the ways people might use or implement that work is unforeseen (for example, the discussion of the The Slicer, in this context. Not something I had anticipated, nor had planned for...).

With that said, the fact that TCF doesn't allow links to DDB is unfortunate, but its a reality, and it has been known and there have been workarounds to that for years... but that does not change the code of conduct with respect to the authors. Just in how information is communicated here.


----------



## rrr22777

I have a PTVNet, Instantcake upgraded tivo on which I used version 1.1 of Slicer to get 6.3. Since then I have no networking or serial access. Can I pull the drives out and use the current version of Zipper to get the networking and tivoweb back? I am assuming I only have to pull out Drive A and that I will not loose any recordings.


----------



## jjn

wmldwilly said:


> Please forgive this interruption and basic question, but I'm not finding a quick clear answer. I'm sure it's out there in pieces and parts or even complete buried somewhere but I just can't seem to zero in on it, especially with the HR10-250 and all the issues of v.3.1.5f or v6.3a. Can one of the resident experts on everything weigh in and true/false the following items? I promise it won't take one of the big shots more than 60 seconds:
> 
> With an HR10-250 you can:
> 
> 1) enable MRV, and stream a show to OR watch a show on another DirecTivo *that must also be hacked*
> 
> 2) enable MRV, and stream a show to OR watch a show on a Standalone Tivo *that must also be hacked*
> 
> 3) enable MRV, and stream a show to OR watch a show on a Standalone Tivo *that is NOT hacked, and has the standard Tivo MRV feature*
> 
> 4) enable HMO, and use the HR10-250 DirecTivo to see media (music/photos/etc) published on your computers *with tivo software*, i.e. Tivo Desktop
> 
> 5) enable HMO, and use the HR10-250 DirecTivo to see media (music/photos/etc) published on your computers *with other non Tivo software* i.e. various server apps and such not written/offered by tivo
> 
> 6) NOT enable TTG in any way, and the ground will open up and swallow you if you try, or at least if you talk about it here. (wink wink)
> 
> Thank you Thank you a thousand times Thank you in advance.


1.) This can be done, look on the other forum.


----------



## rbautch

> I have a PTVNet, Instantcake upgraded tivo on which I used version 1.1 of Slicer to get 6.3. Since then I have no networking or serial access. Can I pull the drives out and use the current version of Zipper to get the networking and tivoweb back? I am assuming I only have to pull out Drive A and that I will not loose any recordings.


. You can run Zipper on your 6.3 tivo without losing recordings, but first read the caveats here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4414817&&#post4414817 Before you begin, I suggest mounting your root filesystem, and making a backup of your /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map file, and then restoring it after the Zipper runs. The net effect will be to ignore the changes that Zipper makes to that file. What adapter to you have?


----------



## rrr22777

rbautch said:


> . You can run Zipper on your 6.3 tivo without losing recordings, but first read the caveats here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4414817&&#post4414817 Before you begin, I suggest mounting your root filesystem, and making a backup of your /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map file, and then restoring it after the Zipper runs. The net effect will be to ignore the changes that Zipper makes to that file. What adapter to you have?


Thank you rbautch. I have the USB200M version 1 adapter. The root filesystem is on Drive A right? Can I run your Enhancement script as well? I like the changes to Tivoweb that the script makes.


----------



## mr.unnatural

> Will have to disagree with most of what you just said. Most of the developers, if not all of them, do not want to see their stuff distributed and would rather see links back to the support threads or the 'home' for that particular utility. None of us what to see old versions of our stuff floating around and we like to maintain a single repository for readme, release notes, etc that live in a dynamic environment. These tools are not released in a way that they are intended to be distributed, in fact, when you see a tool that is 'attached' to a post, its done that way with the specific intention of people reading and interacting in that environment, not simply downloading and redistributing the attachment, which will inevitably become out of date.
> 
> Remember, when folks release stuff like this, its not in a 'corporate' context and although it would be nice if things were spelled out clearly, its never that way. Its just like 'netiquette' - you learn it over time, and although everyone has different preferences and styles, there is a basic code of conduct that goes along with referencing/distributing this type of stuff.
> 
> To put the owness on the authors to do more than they are already doing is not cool - we should be thankful for their contributions, whatever they may be; not start holding them accountable in ways that just makes more work for them. In most cases, these contributions are free and many of the ways people might use or implement that work is unforeseen (for example, the discussion of the The Slicer, in this context. Not something I had anticipated, nor had planned for...).
> 
> With that said, the fact that TCF doesn't allow links to DDB is unfortunate, but its a reality, and it has been known and there have been workarounds to that for years... but that does not change the code of conduct with respect to the authors. Just in how information is communicated here.


First of all, let me say that I'm not disagreeing with the position both Russ and tivoupgrade have stated about posting files outside of the original support threads. I fully agree that the authors should not have to spread themselves thin supporting outdated files, not that I ever implied that they should. Besides, the file in question has a specific use and is something that probably won't get updated unless there's a 6.3b OS version in the works, which sounds like it could be a real possibility (here's hoping).

Not being able to link to DDB creates a catch22 situation for many users here. You can be coy and hint about the location of a file posted at DDB and if the individual is lucky they may actually find it. Fortunately, DDB has set up a repository for files which does make it easier to locate them. There is usually a link within the post that will take them to the associated support thread.

I won't belabor the issue any further and will let this topic die. Peace. We now take you back to our regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Swytch

Hello all...

I've been meaning to hack my HR10-250 DTivo for some time now, I had messed with it earlier this year, and got all the info together, ready for me to sit down and do it, but now I am finally planning on starting the process this Thursday...

I decided to check back on the forums here to make sure I had all the info I needed, and its a good thing I did, cause I stumbled across this thread.

I do not have a phone line, and have not had one plugged in since i took it to a friends house for initial setup to make a call... I have been ignoring the "please make a daily call" error screen for over 250 days now... I am very interested in this 6.3 upgrade, as currently menu browsing is dirt slow.

anyways, I was hoping someone could give me some guidance on how I should proceed to hack my Tivo... I would like to end up with a hacked 6.3. really the only thing I am looking to get out of hacking is being able to archive recordings onto my desktop, and maybe a bufferhack to enable longer buffer recordings (any reccomendations on other hacks i should be sure to get would be appreciated as i don't really know what is out there)...

I'm not sure what my options for upgrading to 6.3 are, but i figured i would just take the box over to my parents house tomorrow and plug it into the phone line, unless this isn't necessary....

I would like to stay away from the zipper so i can understand the hacks more and get more customization, and not install hacks i don't want/need.

any help on my best approach would be greatly appreciated, let me know if you need any more information on my situation,

Thanks,
Swytch


----------



## gerryger

Upgraded to 6.3a and everything has been fine for about a week now. I'm just checking out a few things (to learn and see how everything works).

I took a peek at my rc.sysinit.author file and noticed that an entry for "set environmental variables" is left blank. 

export TIVO_ROOT= 

there is no value listed there. I know it is dev/hda4. Should I add it there or leave well enough alone since eveything is running fine.


----------



## Finnstang

rbautch said:


> Look at post 816 above.


If my post can help just one wayward soul, then I have done what I came to do.


----------



## rrr22777

I finally have serial access. Since I have USB200M version 1 I thought network would work after I run netconfig.tcl from rc.sysinit.author. After doing so and reboot several times the lights on the adapter are not working. Since I had used PTVnet I have some scripts under /init that do insmod. Do I remove them?


----------



## rbautch

rrr22777 said:


> I finally have serial access. Since I have USB200M version 1 I thought network would work after I run netconfig.tcl from rc.sysinit.author. After doing so and reboot several times the lights on the adapter are not working. Since I had used PTVnet I have some scripts under /init that do insmod. Do I remove them?


Yes, remove them.


----------



## Runch Machine

Does anyone know where the lock file is located that is used by the modem? There was a change in 6.3a from the 3.15f version which causes a conflict between the usage of the modem by the Tivo software and the caller ID program ncidd.

For more information on the problem, see the Network Caller ID thread at:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...69&goto=newpost


----------



## MisterEd

I need to reinstall crond and all related settings, directories etc. I have 6.3a. If I run the script and ignore everything except cron will I be OK? Is there an option that ignores changing any network settings when the script is run?


----------



## mskreis

Finnstang said:


> If my post can help just one wayward soul, then I have done what I came to do.


OK. I've patched both copies of fakecall and made the changes described above. crond is running and fakecall works from the shell. Updates are occurring in cronlog-main and test.

I am not getting an entry for fakecall in cronlog-main like I used to get. Also, when I check phone settings a succussful call is being made daily at about midnight. I'm not convinced that fakecall is working as it is supposed to. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

> I need to reinstall crond and all related settings, directories etc. I have 6.3a. If I run the script and ignore everything except cron will I be OK? Is there an option that ignores changing any network settings when the script is run?


The script only prompts you to set network params in MFS if they're not already set. No need to ignore anything except the USB driver install.


----------



## rrr22777

rbautch said:


> Yes, remove them.


That did the trick. Thank you. So anyone else using v1 of USB200M adaptor do a chmod 600 /init/011* to stop insmod.


----------



## Lord Vader

Gents:

Two things here...

1.) I was at my old man's yesterday afternoon to ftp and run add63.tcl on his HR10-250, which didn't yet get the 6.3a upgrade. I successfully ran the script after ftping it to his unit and got the response that says "if the slices are still in the stream, you will receive them at the next 2AM download" (or something like that). 

2.) While I was at it, I ran the Showcases.tcl script on this Zippered unit, as he wanted Showcases and yellow stars (this allows him to watch the weekly NFL highlight downloads). That ran OK as well, giving the message "Showcases will begin tomorrow."

My father this afternoon did the "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh" thing and his unit still says 3.1.5f. No 6.3a. Also, his showcases didn't show up this morning.

So, I thought I'd check with the masses here to see if the unit should have been rebooted manually after these two scripts were uploaded and run? If that didn't matter, was his not receiving the 6.3a upgrade a result of the slices no longer being available, or should he not expect them for a couple days after the add63 script is run? Just wondering.


----------



## otamcnet

This may help, maybe not?

I never got SC myself. I did the zipper straight onto new HD's and never did the initial daily call. I never got the SC's. After doing a daily call in via the network in prep to get the 6.3 slices, I started to receive the SC's. Since the initial daily call never occured, some software from dtv/tivo never got loaded. When I did that daily call, I did see software downloading (actually it took quite awhile even through eth), did some updates and SC's were then available. Like I said, this may or may not help. BTW, I got the 6.3 slices the next night.



Lord Vader said:


> Gents:
> 
> Two things here...
> 
> 1.) I was at my old man's yesterday afternoon to ftp and run add63.tcl on his HR10-250, which didn't yet get the 6.3a upgrade. I successfully ran the script after ftping it to his unit and got the response that says "if the slices are still in the stream, you will receive them at the next 2AM download" (or something like that).
> 
> 2.) While I was at it, I ran the Showcases.tcl script on this Zippered unit, as he wanted Showcases and yellow stars (this allows him to watch the weekly NFL highlight downloads). That ran OK as well, giving the message "Showcases will begin tomorrow."
> 
> My father this afternoon did the "echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh" thing and his unit still says 3.1.5f. No 6.3a. Also, his showcases didn't show up this morning.
> 
> So, I thought I'd check with the masses here to see if the unit should have been rebooted manually after these two scripts were uploaded and run? If that didn't matter, was his not receiving the 6.3a upgrade a result of the slices no longer being available, or should he not expect them for a couple days after the add63 script is run? Just wondering.


----------



## Lord Vader

Hmmm...I thought this script precluded having to force a daily call.


----------



## Runch Machine

I am not sure Cron is functioning and there is no cronlog in the /var/log directory. Is there a way to see if Cron is working? Where is the log file for Cron located? I have two Tivos, one has it working and I can see the log, the other, which I hacked just after the Zipper was released for HD Tivo, is the one I can't fine the cron log for. 

Should I run tweak.sh again to install cron? If so, should I run tweak-uninstall first?


----------



## mskreis

Runch Machine said:


> I am not sure Cron is functioning and there is no cronlog in the /var/log directory. Is there a way to see if Cron is working? Where is the log file for Cron located? I have two Tivos, one has it working and I can see the log, the other, which I hacked just after the Zipper was released for HD Tivo, is the one I can't fine the cron log for.
> 
> Should I run tweak.sh again to install cron? If so, should I run tweak-uninstall first?


The command "ps" will list all running processes.


----------



## Finnstang

mskreis said:


> OK. I've patched both copies of fakecall and made the changes described above. crond is running and fakecall works from the shell. Updates are occurring in cronlog-main and test.
> 
> I am not getting an entry for fakecall in cronlog-main like I used to get. Also, when I check phone settings a succussful call is being made daily at about midnight. I'm not convinced that fakecall is working as it is supposed to. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


So, you see crond running when you do a ps, you see output for every five minutes in cron.test.out, and you see other entries in cronlog-main, but just not fakecall? If that is the case, I would type root from bash and check to make sure fakecall is there and try running the command that cron is running but from the bash prompt. Also, open the two files from my post #816 in this thread and make sure the proper info is in them.


----------



## rbautch

rrr22777 said:


> That did the trick. Thank you. So anyone else using v1 of USB200M adaptor do a chmod 600 /init/011* to stop insmod.


Great. That file needs to be disabled for all PTVnet users no matter what adapter you use. The Slicer disables it by renaming it.


----------



## n6mon

OK, I THINK that I did something stupid. I took the drive out of my
TiVo and made a backup, prepatory to doing the 6.3a upgrade. When
I put in back in, I forgot to change the drive select jumper back to
master from slave.

It hung at the powering up screen. I realized what I had done, so I
unplugged the TiVo, reset the jumper to master and powered it back up.

That was 30 minutes ago and it is still sitting at the powering up
screen.

Did having the jumper in the wrong place trash the disk?

I have not tried the backup disk yet, just in case their may be
something else wrong.


----------



## Finnstang

I'd crack it back open and make sure all the cables are seated securely. Having the jumper in the wrong position has never messed up a drive for me.


----------



## jkrell

Hey all --

What are my options if I do not have the slices in MFS and the script to force the download isn't working?


----------



## n6mon

Drive need to be set to CS vs Master. Reset jumper and it works.

Now a new problem. Tried to run slicer 1.3 and got the following:

==============================================

Great! Here we go...

Your root filesystem partition is hda7
Your kernel partition is hda6
Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda4
Your alternate kernel partition is hda3

6.3a-01-2-357 software slices are correctly loaded and ready to install.
Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:

Checking your system for required utilities...
find is not present
find not found, exiting...
================================================
Is "find" a command that it is looking for? If so, where do I locate it?


----------



## rbautch

n6mon said:


> Drive need to be set to CS vs Master. Reset jumper and it works.
> 
> Now a new problem. Tried to run slicer 1.3 and got the following:
> 
> ==============================================
> 
> Great! Here we go...
> 
> Your root filesystem partition is hda7
> Your kernel partition is hda6
> Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda4
> Your alternate kernel partition is hda3
> 
> 6.3a-01-2-357 software slices are correctly loaded and ready to install.
> Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:
> 
> Checking your system for required utilities...
> find is not present
> find not found, exiting...
> ================================================
> Is "find" a command that it is looking for? If so, where do I locate it?


Get it from AlphaWolf's all-in-on utilities on DDB.


----------



## mchahn

I messed up my season passes by using TWP on the new 6.3. 

I heard on some board that doing a delete-everything fixed a unit and didn't disturb the hacks. I also heard that manually removing the season passes and record-requests that were entered with TWP would fix the problem.

Combining the two facts above led me to believe that if I did the reset option "Clear program information & To Do List" would repair my unit while leaving my recordings intact.

When I did this reset option my unit rebooted and came up with a screen that says "Clearing program information & To Do List... This may take up to an hour".

This screen has been up for two hours now with no change. Should I be worried? I cannot telnet in with ethernet, but I can with serial. The number of processes running is quite low and no hacks are running.

Is it possible that hacks or the screwed up season passes could be locking up the standard TiVo reset software?


----------



## n6mon

OK, got the files I need and 6.3a installed with slicer and the hacks seem to have held. One problem, when I try to have TyTools 10r4 get a list of programs, the server windows responds with:

invalid attribute: TimeZone 
while executing 
"dbobj $setup get TimeZone" 
invoked from within 
"set setuptz [dbobj $setup get TimeZone]" 
("uplevel" body line 5) 
invoked from within 
"uplevel $body" 
invoked from within 
"transaction {uplevel $body}" 
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5) 
invoked from within 
"RetryTransaction { 
set setup [db $db open /Setup]

# set defrecquality [dbobj $setup get RecordQuality] 
set setuptz [dbobj $setu 
(procedure "init_db" line 45) 
invoked from within 
"init_db" 
invoked from within 
"if { $arg0 == "DELETE" } {

# puts "\r\ndelete string: $arg1\r\n"

set ok 1 
foreach record [split $arg1 " ,"] { 
# puts "record: $record\r\n" 
..." 
(file "./NowShowing.tcl" line 458)


----------



## ssalerno

gazzie4 said:


> I just formatted back to 3.1.5 with instacake and ptvnet, the 7.2.2 kernel did not work...I think I did something wrong though, as it locked up and wouldn't continue, I figure at this point its best to wait for slicer 1.12 or later.


how can you tell which kernel you are running is there a linux command?


----------



## cheer

ssalerno said:


> how can you tell which kernel you are running is there a linux command?





Code:


uname -r

But that will only tell you the Linux version, not the Tivo software version.


----------



## ssalerno

cheer said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> uname -r
> 
> But that will only tell you the Linux version, not the Tivo software version.


ok I copied my kernel to 7.22 but when I type in:

{/var/tmp}% uname -r

i get:

2.4.20

is this what I should get if I am running the 7.2.2 kernel?


----------



## solsurfer

solsurfer said:


> Still no slices for me. :-( I guess I'll wait a week and try again. Box has been on in the LA area for about 3 days now.


It's been about 2 weeks now and still no slices. Is this normal? Or maybe it needs a phone line to receive?


----------



## mskreis

mchahn said:


> I messed up my season passes by using TWP on the new 6.3.
> 
> I heard on some board that doing a delete-everything fixed a unit and didn't disturb the hacks. I also heard that manually removing the season passes and record-requests that were entered with TWP would fix the problem.
> 
> Combining the two facts above led me to believe that if I did the reset option "Clear program information & To Do List" would repair my unit while leaving my recordings intact.
> 
> When I did this reset option my unit rebooted and came up with a screen that says "Clearing program information & To Do List... This may take up to an hour".
> 
> This screen has been up for two hours now with no change. Should I be worried? I cannot telnet in with ethernet, but I can with serial. The number of processes running is quite low and no hacks are running.
> 
> Is it possible that hacks or the screwed up season passes could be locking up the standard TiVo reset software?


I recently did the same thing. I took my unit well over 2 hours to complete.


----------



## ronkuba

jjn said:


> 1.) This can be done, look on the other forum.


Please tell me more. As far as I can tell MRV not possible yet with 6.3


----------



## bladec

Need some help please. 

I've upgraded to 6.3a via the Slicer and most things are working well. HOwever, I can't get networking to work. Have a Netgear FA120 and both lights are lit. Also, any attempt at a Tivo call causes the machine to reboot. 

I can serial into the machine and have tried the suggestions from rbautch and others, but perhaps I have missed something.

Any ideas?


----------



## bladec

My rc.sysinit.author file didn't have the "ifconfig" nor "route add" lines in it, not sure why. Tivo still reboots when call is placed, but I think I've seen comments that it is due to Caller ID....will try disabling that next.


----------



## rbautch

bladec said:


> My rc.sysinit.author file didn't have the "ifconfig" nor "route add" lines in it, not sure why. Tivo still reboots when call is placed, but I think I've seen comments that it is due to Caller ID....will try disabling that next.


It's not supposed to have those lines because the slicer removed them. Did you pick an IP address in the same subnet as your router? Did your tivo automatically reboot after the first time to booted to the new software? See the original post in this thread for more troubleshooting steps.


----------



## dave3

I have updated to 6.3a using the the other forums method, not slicer, and I must not have copied my hacks over properly. The tivo boots, I have 30 sec skip hack working but no network capabilities.

I got a bash via serial and checked the boot log, as rc.sysinit.author executes all my hack files are showing up as file not found.

Can i transfer the files via the serial bash prompt? And how do I do that with tera term?

Forget it I found out that i must enter rz to tell tivo to receive via zmodem.


----------



## wmldwilly

Well, having seemingly got past the hurdles and made it to a zippered 500g HR10-250,
and noting that mere hours after zippering and getting the box back together the 6.3a slices showed up of the sat (good timing!), I've just run the slicer and am looking at the "Preparing the service update...this may take up to an hour" screen immediately following the "powering up" screen. 

I'll let y'all know how i make out.

In the meantime, I haven't seen much about superpatch and bufferhack. Are they perhaps caught up with 6.3a on the HR10-250 already? Superpatch was 6.7 if I remember correctly.


----------



## bladec

rbautch said:


> It's not supposed to have those lines because the slicer removed them. Did you pick an IP address in the same subnet as your router? Did your tivo automatically reboot after the first time to booted to the new software? See the original post in this thread for more troubleshooting steps.


rbautch, got it working, tks! Had to disable CallerID for the moment, though, to keep it from rebooting when it tries to call out. Will watch forum for corrective action on that front.


----------



## Finnstang

wmldwilly said:


> In the meantime, I haven't seen much about superpatch and bufferhack. Are they perhaps caught up with 6.3a on the HR10-250 already? Superpatch was 6.7 if I remember correctly.


There is no specific superpatch for 6.3 yet, but but there are hacks to the tivoapp to disable encryption, enable 30 sec skip, and enable backdoors. These are posted in this thread already. There is also a bufferhack, but I'm not sure if I have seen it listed here or not. I have definitely seen it over at DDB.


----------



## mr.unnatural

The superpatch essentially rolls all available tivoapp patches into one program, hence the name. Previous versions of the superpatch have also included patches for HMO and MRV. The jury is still out with regards to either of these options being available in the code for 6.3a but there are people looking into it as we speak. I haven't seen any sign of NutKase for quite a while over at DDB so I'm not sure who would be picking up the reigns to develop the latest superpatch should these functions be available.


----------



## 100Tbps

Hello everyone,

I've been trying to compile some notes to document the steps required to successfully upgrade. I was hoping others could chip in for the post-upgrade workarounds to make sure the list is complete, then we could make this a standalone post / sticky for others to leverage.

Regarding the upgrade to 6.3a itself:
http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...en=PROD&Product_Code=S2-SLICER&Category_Code=
Buy the slicer

http://tivo.hobby-site.org/forum/thread/13403/?page=1
How to use the slicer

Since there seems to be a problem with fakecall, after the upgrade, do this
In the file: /enhancements/fakecall.itcl
Edit this line:
dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7

So it reads as this instead:
try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch junk { }

To implement the daily call over Ethernet, do this:
Edit /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh
change:
export DEBUG_BOARD=false
to: 
export DEBUG_BOARD=true
then reboot for the change to take effect.

So my questions are as follows:
- I've read there is a fakecall.tcl in /busybox in addition to /enhancements. Is the workaround above required in both files?
- If fakecall gets the edit above, should fakecall still be commented out of the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file? I'm not sure what the exact problem is with fakecall or if it's invoked from somewhere else.
- I've read about caller-id problems but I'm not clear on if anything is required to fix something or if things work ok on their own.
- Is the edit for /tvbin/installSw.itcl file still needed before starting or does the slicer take care of this?
change:
exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout
to: 
exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout

And also change
this: reboot
to: exit 0

Thanks in advance for the suggested edits and tips!


----------



## rbautch

100Tbps said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been trying to compile some notes to document the steps required to successfully upgrade. I was hoping others could chip in for the post-upgrade workarounds to make sure the list is complete, then we could make this a standalone post / sticky for others to leverage.
> 
> Regarding the upgrade to 6.3a itself:
> http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...en=PROD&Product_Code=S2-SLICER&Category_Code=
> Buy the slicer
> 
> http://tivo.hobby-site.org/forum/thread/13403/?page=1
> How to use the slicer
> 
> Since there seems to be a problem with fakecall, after the upgrade, do this
> In the file: /enhancements/fakecall.itcl
> Edit this line:
> dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7
> 
> So it reads as this instead:
> try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch junk { }
> 
> To implement the daily call over Ethernet, do this:
> Edit /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh
> change:
> export DEBUG_BOARD=false
> to:
> export DEBUG_BOARD=true
> then reboot for the change to take effect.
> 
> So my questions are as follows:
> - I've read there is a fakecall.tcl in /busybox in addition to /enhancements. Is the workaround above required in both files?
> - If fakecall gets the edit above, should fakecall still be commented out of the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file? I'm not sure what the exact problem is with fakecall or if it's invoked from somewhere else.
> - I've read about caller-id problems but I'm not clear on if anything is required to fix something or if things work ok on their own.
> - Is the edit for /tvbin/installSw.itcl file still needed before starting or does the slicer take care of this?
> change:
> exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout
> to:
> exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout
> 
> And also change
> this: reboot
> to: exit 0
> 
> Thanks in advance for the suggested edits and tips!


Not sure we need another thread added to this madness, but it looks like you've done your homework. There's no reason fakecall.tcl should be removed from your author file - just edit it, and your good to go. Nothing is required to fix caller ID if you don't intend for your tivo make regular calls to the mothership. Since you're using fakcall, I assume your plan is not to make the calls. I can't think of a reason anyone would want to anyway. Slicer edits your installSw.itcl file.


----------



## 100Tbps

rbautch said:


> Not sure we need another thread added to this madness, but it looks like you've done your homework. There's no reason fakecall.tcl should be removed from your author file - just edit it, and your good to go. Nothing is required to fix caller ID if you don't intend for your tivo make regular calls to the mothership. Since you're using fakcall, I assume your plan is not to make the calls. I can't think of a reason anyone would want to anyway. Slicer edits your installSw.itcl file.


Awesome - thanks! I was hoping to make calls over ethernet (if at all) but like the caller-id displayed on-screen. I guess I'll try all of this and document anything extra required back in this thread. I really appreciate the assistance!

Edit: Slicer worked fine and I modified the /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh file, but trying to connect to the DVR service resulted in a reboot. My ,#401 was still resident from before I upgraded. I realize fakecall will prevent calls and thus protect me from rebooting when I don't want to, but is there anything I should check? I don't see the routes present (to comment out) in rc.sysinit.author like I had with 3.1.

Edit 2: Forgot to ask about this - the slicer told me to run /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh to re-establish your symlinks in var. I didn't do this yet. Should I? Sorry, I'm a total *NIX noob and now things look ok so I'm even more nervous to mess with things. Thanks again!


----------



## Finnstang

100Tbps said:


> Edit 2: Forgot to ask about this - the slicer told me to run /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh to re-establish your symlinks in var. I didn't do this yet. Should I? Sorry, I'm a total *NIX noob and now things look ok so I'm even more nervous to mess with things. Thanks again!


If you type root at the bash prompt, what do you get? If it isn't your crond file, then run the var-symlinks.sh script.


----------



## rbautch

100Tbps said:


> Edit: Slicer worked fine and I modified the /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh file, but trying to connect to the DVR service resulted in a reboot. My ,#401 was still resident from before I upgraded. I realize fakecall will prevent calls and thus protect me from rebooting when I don't want to, but is there anything I should check? I don't see the routes present (to comment out) in rc.sysinit.author like I had with 3.1.


This is a known issue with the NCID callerID app. Check the NCID thread for more info, but the simple answer is to not let your tivo dial in.


----------



## Marc

rbautch said:


> I saw someone on DDB had a probelem with their account being "inactive" (not closed), and fixed it with a new smart card.


I'm running into the same problem. I checked over there and saw a subsequent follow up that a new smart card didn't fix the problem for them after all.

Is there anything for those of us encountering the problem where our DVR functionality goes "inactive", recordings get cancelled with error 81, or the machine starts complaining that the access card isn't inserted that should try to solve this problem?


----------



## 100Tbps

Finnstang said:


> If you type root at the bash prompt, what do you get? If it isn't your crond file, then run the var-symlinks.sh script.


When I typed root at the prompt, I received an error:
Couldn't open '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'

Not believing this was expected output, ran the script, rebooted, and tried again but received the same error. Things don't appear to be broken, but then again, I'm not quite sure how to assess if things are correct. I tried to determine the owner of the root file, but it's 0?

tivo-hd-TiVo# pwd
/var/spool/cron/crontabs
tivo-hd-TiVo# ls -la
drwxr-xr-x 2 0 0 1024 May 17 19:09 .
drwxr-xr-x 3 0 0 1024 May 17 19:09 ..
-rwxr-xr-x 1 0 0 2424 May 17 19:09 root


----------



## Finnstang

If you can go to /var/spool/cron/crontabs, then the symlinks are OK. The /var/spool/cron directory is a symlink to /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron. I believe others have complained about joe not working in 6.3(a), but I wouldn't know...I use vi. Not sure about the owner and group being 0s. Mine are root.


ETA: I just typed joe at bash on my HR10 (6.3a), and I get the same error.


----------



## Gunnyman

Marc said:


> I'm running into the same problem. I checked over there and saw a subsequent follow up that a new smart card didn't fix the problem for them after all.
> 
> Is there anything for those of us encountering the problem where our DVR functionality goes "inactive", recordings get cancelled with error 81, or the machine starts complaining that the access card isn't inserted that should try to solve this problem?


Marc, have you called DTV? this is usually a problem on their end.


----------



## Marc

Gunnyman said:


> Marc, have you called DTV? this is usually a problem on their end.


No, I haven't because it coincides with the Slicer-installed 6.3a upgrade and because other people with hacked HR10's have seen this problem.

Well, that's not entirely true. I did call DirecTV and enter the magic extension number (x721) to have it redownload the authorization to my box and I watched it go from not-authorized to authorized back to not-authorized a couple minutes later. Since removing the access card and reinserting it fixes the problem temporarily, it does lead me to believe that it's a problem with my machine. If, for example, I have some sort of incompatible driver, it could interfere with the smart card processing.

I did see someone else say that they needed a fresh set of files for lib/modules as that was related to their problems, so that's why I'm thinking it's got something to do with that.


----------



## Gunnyman

ok I'm rather out of touch with this discussion since I don't have an HD Tivo. Sorry about that.


----------



## rbautch

Marc said:


> No, I haven't because it coincides with the Slicer-installed 6.3a upgrade and because other people with hacked HR10's have seen this problem.
> 
> Well, that's not entirely true. I did call DirecTV and enter the magic extension number (x721) to have it redownload the authorization to my box and I watched it go from not-authorized to authorized back to not-authorized a couple minutes later. Since removing the access card and reinserting it fixes the problem temporarily, it does lead me to believe that it's a problem with my machine. If, for example, I have some sort of incompatible driver, it could interfere with the smart card processing.
> 
> I did see someone else say that they needed a fresh set of files for lib/modules as that was related to their problems, so that's why I'm thinking it's got something to do with that.


Several users reported eperiencing the "account closed" problem when they mistakenly copied their entire /lib/modules directory from their old 3.1.5f partition to their new 6.3 root filesystem partition. Is this what you did?


----------



## Marc

rbautch said:


> Several users reported eperiencing the "account closed" problem when they mistakenly copied their entire /lib/modules directory from their old 3.1.5f partition to their new 6.3 root filesystem partition. Is this what you did?


Good question. I didn't do anything, at least not specifically. I ran Slicer 1.3a and it did _stuff_. Unfortunately, I don't know what it did and if it did something bad in that respect.


----------



## rbautch

Marc said:


> Good question. I didn't do anything, at least not specifically. I ran Slicer 1.3a and it did _stuff_. Unfortunately, I don't know what it did and if it did something bad in that respect.


Nah, it doesn't mess with /lib/modules. You best option may be to call Directv.


----------



## Marc

rbautch said:


> Nah, it doesn't mess with /lib/modules. You best option may be to call Directv.


Now I'm scared. Over at the other forum, the guy with the same problem got a new access card and it made his problem worse.


----------



## rbautch

If you don't have shows you want to keep, you can also try re-imaging.


----------



## Marc

Assuming I'm willing to lose my shows (I might have to go on a viewing spree for some things that I want to watch first), maybe I'll reimage with stock 3.1.5f and leave it unhacked. When it upgrades on its own to 6.3a, I can see how that works. The only down side is that I'll need to wait for future Zipper/PTVnet versions that hack 6.3a, but given my current alternative, that's not such a bad thing.


----------



## Dirac

Finnstang said:


> If you can go to /var/spool/cron/crontabs, then the symlinks are OK. The /var/spool/cron directory is a symlink to /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron. I believe others have complained about joe not working in 6.3(a), but I wouldn't know...I use vi. Not sure about the owner and group being 0s. Mine are root.
> 
> ETA: I just typed joe at bash on my HR10 (6.3a), and I get the same error.


FWIW, Joe is working fine on my HDTiVos. They were manually sliced (preserving networking) and I ran the enhancement script to do the rest of the s/w installs.


----------



## vMAC

Ok so someone posted in one of my threads that these are the drivers included in 6.3a:

From usb.map (6.3a stock drivers):

[wireless network]

device old-prism2_usb firmware prism2
product 0411 0016 Melco WLI-USB-S11
product 045e 006e Microsoft MN-510
product 049f 0033 Compaq/Intel PRO/Wireless
product 066b 2212 Linksys WUSB11 v2.5
product 066b 2213 Linksys WUSB12
product 067c 1022 Siemens SpeedStream 1022
product 0846 4110 Netgear MA111
product 08de 7a01 Prism device
product 09aa 3642 D-Link DWL-120 rev D
product 0b3b 1601 Hawking WU250
product 0baf 00eb US Robotics 1120
product 0d8e 7a01 Prism device
product 1668 0408 Actiontec Prism2.5 Adapter
product 1668 0421 Actiontec Prism2.5 Adapter
product 1915 2236 Linksys WUSB11 v3.0
product 2001 3700 D-Link DWL-122
product 2001 3702 D-Link DWL-120 rev F
product 413c 8100 Dell TrueMobile 1180
product 8086 1111 Intel PRO/Wireless 2011B

device vnetusba firmware atmel503a
product 03eb 7603 Atmel AT76C503A-i3861 Adapter
product 03eb 7604 Atmel AT76C503A-i3863 Adapter
product 03eb 7605 Atmel AT76C503A-RFMD Adapter
product 050d 0050 Belkin F5D6050 ver 2000
product 05dd ff31 Addtron AWU-120
product 077b 2219 Linksys WUSB11 v2.6
product 0864 4100 NETGEAR MA101
product 0864 4102 NETGEAR MA101 rev B
product 0d5c a002 SMC2662W V.2 / Belkin F5D6050
product 1915 2233 Linksys WUSB11 v2.8
product 2001 3200 D-Link DWL-120 rev E

device CNXTSPDriver
*product 1915 2234 Linksys WUSB54G*
product 5041 2235 Linksys WUSB54GP
product 09AA 1000 Spinnaker Proto board
product 413C 8102 Spinnaker DUT
product 0846 4200 Netgear WG121
product 0846 4210 Netgear WG121
product 050D 7050 Belkin F5D7050 ver 1000
product 0411 0050 Buffalo WLI2-USB2-G54
product 2001 3701 DLink DWL-G120 B1
product 2001 3703 DLink DWL-G122 A1

device isl38sm_usb
product 0915 2000 Cohiba Proto board
product 0915 2002 Cohiba Proto board
product 0572 2000 Cohiba Proto board
product 0572 2002 Cohiba Proto board
product 413C 8104 Cohiba Proto board
product 0707 EE13 SMC 2862W-G
product 0846 4240 Netgear WG111 v2
product 0D8E 3762 DLink DWL-G120 B2
product 2001 3705 DLink DWL-G120 C2
product 2001 3704 DLink DWL-G122 A2

device usb-cdc
product 0a5c bd11 CDC Downloader
product 0a5c 0cdc CDC Proto board
product 150a 1010 TiVo Wireless G
product 150a 1011 TiVo Wireless G

Right now I'm trying to use a WUSB54G and it is not working. So is this correct are these the drivers installed with 6.3a? Right now the only way I can connect is via my wired USB200M which stopped working when I upgraded to 6.3a but I re-zippered and now it's working. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## rbautch

In addition to having the right drivers, you also need to have the correct settings in MFS. It should work.


----------



## vMAC

Can you please direct me to the right thread speaking of the MFS settings?


----------



## rbautch

vMAC said:


> Can you please direct me to the right thread speaking of the MFS settings?


Check out the wireless script link in my signature.


----------



## gerryger

As anyone been able to get 'joe' working after upgrading to 6.3a. I haven't read too many solutions on this forum or the other one regarding this matter.


----------



## BigBearf

> Gerry,
> As anyone been able to get 'joe' working after upgrading to 6.3a. I haven't read too many solutions on this forum or the other one regarding this matter.


What I did was use the tweak_uninstall.sh via telnet to uninstall the hacks and then re-ran tweak.sh and I was able to get 'joe' to work. I did use the lastest version of tweak by having the network internet connected.

So far most everything works. I do not use Caller ID but have heard that is a no go.

Russ or Gunny- any problems doing this? 
Hope this helps, 
Jeff


----------



## mskreis

gerryger said:


> As anyone been able to get 'joe' working after upgrading to 6.3a. I haven't read too many solutions on this forum or the other one regarding this matter.


The problem for me was that the file .joerc did not get copied over during the upgrade. I have another hacked tivo so I simply ftp'd the file over and it is working fine now.


----------



## vMAC

rbautch said:


> In addition to having the right drivers, you also need to have the correct settings in MFS. It should work.


I think that all of my MFS settings are correct. I have replied in that thread with what it shows on my MFS.


----------



## Dirac

I ran the enhancement script "fresh" after the upgrade, and joe installed correctly. gerryger, you can try the uninstall/reinstall method, or see if you're missing one of the files.


----------



## gerryger

Thanks Dirac and BigBearf

thats exactly what i did -- got joe back! 

just a note...you don't have to run the uninstall script-- the newest version of tweak script will detect any previously installed versions and automatically delete the neccessary files.

1 less step to do- Thanks RBautch


----------



## tase2

It is now 10/17. I know the updates are supposed to roll out through 10/19. It seems that most units have now received the update. Mine still look like 

Name Type FsId Date Time Size 
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- 
3.1.5-01-2-357 tyDb 3244 03/03/04 21:26 700 
ACTIVE tyDb 3244 03/03/04 21:26 700 

bash-2.02# 
bash-2.02# 

Is it a possibility that I will never receive the slices through the sat? Especially in light of the fact that I still have 3.15and don't even have 3.1.5f. 

I tried to get 3.1.5f at DDB-no dice.


----------



## Finnstang

tase2 said:


> It is now 10/17. I know the updates are supposed to roll out through 10/19. It seems that most units have now received the update. Mine still look like
> 
> Name Type FsId Date Time Size
> ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
> 3.1.5-01-2-357 tyDb 3244 03/03/04 21:26 700
> ACTIVE tyDb 3244 03/03/04 21:26 700
> 
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02#
> 
> Is it a possibility that I will never receive the slices through the sat? Especially in light of the fact that I still have 3.15and don't even have 3.1.5f.
> 
> I tried to get 3.1.5f at DDB-no dice.


Have you tried forcing a call?


----------



## Finnstang

Dirac said:


> I ran the enhancement script "fresh" after the upgrade, and joe installed correctly. gerryger, you can try the uninstall/reinstall method, or see if you're missing one of the files.


The .joerc file is missing from the / (root) directory. It is still in the /enhancements directory. I just did a:


Code:


cp -p /enhancements/.joerc /

and it works fine now.


----------



## tase2

Finnstang said:


> Have you tried forcing a call?


Wouldn't that cause a loss of all the hacks?


----------



## Finnstang

tase2 said:


> Wouldn't that cause a loss of all the hacks?


No...if you hacked, you should have software upgrade set to false. This will prevent an autoupgrade. The forced phone call seems to trigger the download of the slices from the sat for many people (myself included). Then once you have the slices, you can choose your upgrade path.


----------



## sandpj

tase2 said:


> Is it a possibility that I will never receive the slices through the sat? Especially in light of the fact that I still have 3.15and don't even have 3.1.5f.
> 
> I tried to get 3.1.5f at DDB-no dice.


Have you tried the "add63.tcl" command? I ran it and the 6.3a slices were present the next morning.


----------



## tase2

sandpj said:


> Have you tried the "add63.tcl" command? I ran it and the 6.3a slices were present the next morning.


I'm note sure if I'm experienced enough to try it w/out destroying the unit in the process.

I bought it prehacked, and I am paying for it now. I am very afraid of having to take the drive out if it becomes required.


----------



## tase2

Finnstang said:


> No...if you hacked, you should have software upgrade set to false. This will prevent an autoupgrade. The forced phone call seems to trigger the download of the slices from the sat for many people (myself included). Then once you have the slices, you can choose your upgrade path.


All I would need to do is find where upgrade - false command is and change false to true or delete the command?
Still no connection of phone is required?


----------



## sandpj

tase2 said:


> All I would need to do is find where upgrade - false command is and change false to true or delete the command?
> Still no connection of phone is required?


Are you trying to upgrade to 6.3a or just get the slices? If you are trying to upgrade, do you care if you lose the hacks?

You can get the slices by forcing a call or running add63.tcl. Actually implementing the 6.3a upgrade can be accomplished as indicated in this thread and others (such as changing the upgrade command from false to true).

Personnally I wanted the slices but will wait to perform an upgrade. Hoping there is a 6.3b that might lessen the chance of having any of the known issues.


----------



## Finnstang

tase2 said:


> All I would need to do is find where upgrade - false command is and change false to true or delete the command?
> Still no connection of phone is required?


You would only change the upgrade flag to true if you DID want to automatically take the upgrade and lose your hacks. As was said in the post above, either just force a phone call or run the add63.tcl script that was written and your box should download the slices. Once the slices are on the box, you are still runnning 3.1.5 until *you* decide to install them.


----------



## tase2

I have read, studied, determined it is like reading a completely foreign language. I've typed a command or 2 here and there, and always get completely lost. 

I have decided to either stay with what I have now, or simply upgrade to 6.3 and forget the hacks.

I don't really use them anyway, except that it is cool to have them. 

Maybe someday there will be an upgrade party in CT like they have in DFW and I can do some hands on learning.


----------



## Beantownbeanie

How far is Wallingford from Boston? I'm intimidated also but would drive in New England for an update party!!! I will bring food. I'm a good cook. That would be my contribution!


----------



## tase2

2-2.5 hours. Mmm good cook. :up: 

All we need is someone with knowledge and patience.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I finally was able to stop by my old man's and upgrade his HR10-250. I still have telnet access, so it looks like his connection is OK (he's using an FA120). However, the 30-second skip no longer works by default. I entered in the command to enable it, but I KNOW that when the unit reboots every Sunday and Wednesday night, he'll be calling me the next day screaming about the 30-second skip not working. So, to avoid his blaming ME for his troubles, I tried to look for a way to enable it permanently so that when the unit reboots, it'll always be active.

I couldn't find the answer to this. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## rbautch

Can't run sps30s from a script anymore, since sendkey no longer works. However you can permanently enable the 30sec skip with a tivoapp patch that is posted in this thread.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm looking for that now, Russ. I might have put in the wrong search parameters. I saw the patch in another format on the "other forum," but when I attempted to run that on teraterm, it didn't work; and I never got the tivoapp error, either.


----------



## tase2

Just a question.

Certainly there must be many other hacked units out there that have never been connected to any phone line and never phoned the mother ship. It appears that somehow many of these units receive the slices. Reading other threads it appears the slices are gathered over the sat. I have never received slices over the sat. What have they/you done, that I have not to receive slices? _Has every person with a hacked unit resorted to forcing call and such? _ Or have some units received the slices when info is gathered over the sat?


----------



## Finnstang

tase2 said:


> Just a question.
> 
> Certainly there must be many other hacked units out there that have never been connected to any phone line and never phoned the mother ship. It appears that somehow many of these units receive the slices. Reading other threads it appears the slices are gathered over the sat. I have never received slices over the sat. What have they/you done, that I have not to receive slices? _Has every person with a hacked unit resorted to forcing call and such? _ Or have some units received the slices when info is gathered over the sat?


_Some_ units got it without any intervention, but *many* had to force the call. Instead of using the phone line, many set up their HR10s to use the network to dial out instead. There is a whole thread about getting the HR10 to dial out over ethernet. Many have said (myself included) that once you force the call or run the add63.tcl script you get the slices the next day. The slices are sent out by the sat for a short period of time while all connected units _should_ upgrade to the latest software. Once the initial rollout is completed to all the units, they take the slices out of the sat stream and then they have to be downloaded via the phone call.


----------



## jkrell

Hey -- I know there've been several posts about this throughout this thread but I am confused about the best way to go about fixing my problem (there seem to be multiple solutions and I just want to know which is best to use).

I ran the Slicer on an HR10-250 that I only use to record movies off HBO HD and the other HD movie channels. I got the dreaded "DVR Service is Not Active" message.

First, a question -- does this affect my other DirecTiVos? I had not thought of that before, but if it does, my wife is going to be EXTREMELY disappointed. I will be too, but I'm not worried about me!

Second, how do I remedy it -- I have seen posts about calling DirecTV and about forcing a call. What's the best bet?


----------



## Marc

I kept having the same problem. I could take out my access card and reinsert it, and often the problem would go away, for a day or two anyway.

I eventually decided that I needed to ensure that it wasn't a hardware problem, so I went back to my unhacked 3.1.5f hard drive. I haven't seen any problems since, so it's got to be something to do with the Slicer'd 6.3a.

Only a few of us seem to have had this problem, but I'd love to learn why.


----------



## rbautch

Marc said:


> I kept having the same problem. I could take out my access card and reinsert it, and often the problem would go away, for a day or two anyway.
> 
> I eventually decided that I needed to ensure that it wasn't a hardware problem, so I went back to my unhacked 3.1.5f hard drive. I haven't seen any problems since, so it's got to be something to do with the Slicer'd 6.3a.
> 
> Only a few of us seem to have had this problem, but I'd love to learn why.


If you tried to copy your entire /lib/modules directory to the new partition, this could also cause the problem. Has nothing to do with the slicer.


----------



## Marc

rbautch said:


> If you tried to copy your entire /lib/modules directory to the new partition, this could also cause the problem. Has nothing to do with the slicer.


You already told me that Slicer doesn't mess with lib/modules, so that shouldn't be the problem.

You had suggested reimaging the drive, but I just went back to my original, unmodified drive instead figuring that'd be easier. I'm not having those problems now with 6.3a, so I guess I'll wait until it's easy to hack 6.3a and try that rather than the Slicer upgrade I tried before.


----------



## jkrell

rbautch said:


> If you tried to copy your entire /lib/modules directory to the new partition, this could also cause the problem. Has nothing to do with the slicer.


I find it really hard to believe you. If this has nothing to do with the Slicer, why did it "magically" happen to many of us who used it, right after the reboot? Why does it not happen to anyone else? If it is not the Slicer, then it is some glitch in 6.3a and, if that's the case, shouldn't there be a 6.3b soon?

I did nothing to /lib/modules. Whatever was done with it is what Slicer did. I do not modify directories on my TiVo that I know nothing about (which is certainly the case with /lib/modules). I followed the directions for Slicer to the letter, and fixed the symlinks. Then I got a new message and that was it.

In any event, I am VERY disappointed. I was assured that Slicer 1.3 (or whatever version it is on now) had all the kinks out. Apparently not. I don't much care about the $20, I care about the TiVo and about recording TV.

Can someone answer my first question -- does this affect my other TiVos (I have another hr10-250 that I'm deathly afraid to run Slicer on and two DSR7Ks)?

As for my second question, am I to assume that I am S.O.L.? No fixes after the fact?


----------



## rbautch

jkrell said:


> I find it really hard to believe you. If this has nothing to do with the Slicer, why did it "magically" happen to many of us who used it, right after the reboot? Why does it not happen to anyone else? If it is not the Slicer, then it is some glitch in 6.3a and, if that's the case, shouldn't there be a 6.3b soon?
> 
> I did nothing to /lib/modules. Whatever was done with it is what Slicer did. I do not modify directories on my TiVo that I know nothing about (which is certainly the case with /lib/modules). I followed the directions for Slicer to the letter, and fixed the symlinks. Then I got a new message and that was it.
> 
> In any event, I am VERY disappointed. I was assured that Slicer 1.3 (or whatever version it is on now) had all the kinks out. Apparently not. I don't much care about the $20, I care about the TiVo and about recording TV.
> 
> Can someone answer my first question -- does this affect my other TiVos (I have another hr10-250 that I'm deathly afraid to run Slicer on and two DSR7Ks)?
> 
> As for my second question, am I to assume that I am S.O.L.? No fixes after the fact?


How do I know? Because the same thing has happend to other people who haven't used the slicer. The slicer does not do anything different than your tivo would on its own if it upgraded naturally. If you made a backup of your drive before you did the slice upgrade, you can test this for yourself. I don't know excactly what causes it, I merely reported what the culprit was for other users. Including you, I'm only aware of 2 users who couldn't get this resolved by re-running the guided setup, swapping access cards, or preserving the original lib/modules directory. How was your tivo hacked originally? I doubt it would have the same effect on your other tivos, just becuase this issue never popped up at all when everyone was slice upgrading to 6.2.

If you don't care about losing shows, you can download a 6.3a image from PTVupgrade with the 6.3a slices already loaded. Run the slicer again, and that's it. This formula has proven to work over and over, and takes whatever configuration you had previously out of the equation.


----------



## jkrell

rbautch said:


> Including you, I'm only aware of 2 users who couldn't get this resolved by re-running the guided setup, swapping access cards, or preserving the original lib/modules directory.


I will try Guided Setup -- didn't know that was an option. If that doesn't work, how does one go about "preserving the original lib/modules directory?" I wasn't aware that I could do that after the fact. Where would I get the correct lib/modules directory?



rbautch said:


> How was your tivo hacked originally?


Zippered.



rbautch said:


> If you don't care about losing shows, you can download a 6.3a image from PTVupgrade with the 6.3a slices already loaded. Run the slicer again, and that's it. This formula has proven to work over and over, and takes whatever configuration you had previously out of the equation.


I don't see how it would take my configuration out of the equation, because I would still want to Zipper it prior to running the Slicer, which is basically all I did this time around. It seems like this is what I will need to do, though, if none of the other remedies work.

Sorry if I seem disgruntled. It's just frustrating when something like this happens -- because I was patient and waited til the other stuff got worked out.


----------



## sugarqubed

I am getting the following error when trying to run the slicer;

bash: ./slicer: Permission denied
tivo3-TiVo# 

I followed the directions pretty clearly, where am i going wrong?


----------



## rbautch

sugarqubed said:


> I am getting the following error when trying to run the slicer;
> 
> bash: ./slicer: Permission denied
> tivo3-TiVo#
> 
> I followed the directions pretty clearly, where am i going wrong?


Try


Code:


chmod 755 slicer

 then run it again.


----------



## rbautch

jkrell said:


> I will try Guided Setup -- didn't know that was an option. If that doesn't work, how does one go about "preserving the original lib/modules directory?" I wasn't aware that I could do that after the fact. Where would I get the correct lib/modules directory?


I zipped up the /lib/modules directory from my 6.3a tivo and posted them here.


----------



## sugarqubed

rbautch said:


> Try
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> chmod 755 slicer
> 
> then run it again.


I actually was using PTVNet, decided to go with the Zipper instead on my drives and went ahead and installed the slicer with that program. I am relatively new to all of this but was able to get my HR-10-250 to 6.3 with full network access and all of the enhancement scripts running on the 2nd try.

Thanks alot for the zipper guys as well as the ptv slicer. Good work guys.

sugarq.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Now there's a smart fella, food gets em every time!

I haven't received the slices either. I've got the same problem with dialing in I had before hacking. I can try a test call or daily call 20 times with a "fail" everytime. It usually doesn't matter what dial in number I choose. Once in awhile it will actually succeed on a test call then fail on the "make daily call now" 

The phone line is fine so I have no clue as to why this happens. Maybe the internal modem is flaky, the HDMI port was dead, so just one more guest at the party for the dead.


----------



## rbautch

Brillian1080p said:


> Now there's a smart fella, food gets em every time!
> 
> I haven't received the slices either. I've got the same problem with dialing in I had before hacking. I can try a test call or daily call 20 times with a "fail" everytime. It usually doesn't matter what dial in number I choose. Once in awhile it will actually succeed on a test call then fail on the "make daily call now"
> 
> The phone line is fine so I have no clue as to why this happens. Maybe the internal modem is flaky, the HDMI port was dead, so just one more guest at the party for the dead.


Try making the call over your network instead of the phone line. Detals linked in the OP.


----------



## Kreed

I nuked my drives and restored from my 3.1.5f image and didn't hack it again. Now I have the 6.3a upgrade completly unhacked. 

Should I use zipper or is back to 3.1.5f and buying the slices the only way?


----------



## jkrell

It seems like I am over the "DVR Service not active" issue -- that is, at least I have been able to keep recording things.

My questions is this:

The instructions tell you to run superpatch after Slicer, but when I tried to run Superpatch-67all, it said 6.3a is not supported. So is there a new Superpatch available?


----------



## rbautch

jkrell said:


> It seems like I am over the "DVR Service not active" issue -- that is, at least I have been able to keep recording things.
> 
> My questions is this:
> 
> The instructions tell you to run superpatch after Slicer, but when I tried to run Superpatch-67all, it said 6.3a is not supported. So is there a new Superpatch available?


There is no superpatch that supports 6.3a. However you can enable 30-sec skip, disable encryption, and enable backdoors by manually applying tivapp patches. They are all described in detail in this thread. What fixed your DVR service not active problem?


----------



## jkrell

rbautch said:


> There is no superpatch that supports 6.3a. However you can enable 30-sec skip, disable encryption, and enable backdoors by manually applying tivapp patches. They are all described in detail in this thread.


I found the tivoapp patches at the other forum. Problem with this thread is that it is soooo long -- I try to keep up but it is difficult when a thread goes on this long.



rbautch said:


> What fixed your DVR service not active problem?


Not sure. But my DVR service shows up as active, and all recordings have been fine. I verified that my lib/modules/ directory was the same as the one you posted (thanks for that!), and went through guided setup.

Also ran the slicer on my other HR10-250 -- with no problems that I can see so far. Still have to run the tivoapp patches, but cannot do so now because it is recording all evening.


----------



## Finnstang

jkrell said:


> I found the tivoapp patches at the other forum. Problem with this thread is that it is soooo long -- I try to keep up but it is difficult when a thread goes on this long.


The 6.3 upgrade thread at DDB is 1080 posts and this one is currently at 954.


----------



## jkrell

Finnstang said:


> The 6.3 upgrade thread at DDB is 1080 posts and this one is currently at 954.


Who said I got it from that thread, smarty pants? Mind your own beeswax.


----------



## Finnstang

If you don't want anyone to comment on your comments in a public forum, send it in a PM. If you didn't find it in the main 6.3 thread over there, then did you search over there and find it in a different thread? I would bet that the same info is in a separate thread over here also if you searched. Both forums work the same usually, there is one main thread on a subject that contains all the information, and then other mini threads pop up where people ask how to do something instead of searching in the main thread. Sometimes they get answers and sometimes they are referred back to the main thread.


----------



## willardcpa

Finnstang said:


> ....Sometimes they get answers and sometimes they are referred back to the main thread.


And sometimes they get told to "Mind your own beeswax."  
Sounds to me like somebody is skipping Jr Hi today.


----------



## jkrell

Finnstang said:


> If you don't want anyone to comment on your comments in a public forum, send it in a PM. If you didn't find it in the main 6.3 thread over there, then did you search over there and find it in a different thread? I would bet that the same info is in a separate thread over here also if you searched. Both forums work the same usually, there is one main thread on a subject that contains all the information, and then other mini threads pop up where people ask how to do something instead of searching in the main thread. Sometimes they get answers and sometimes they are referred back to the main thread.


Look, I don't really care what your opinion is of me. Maybe you think I am stupid. Maybe you think I am lazy. I don't really care. God knows I have my own opinions of you. Both yours and mine are probably far from reality, as they were formed in cyberspace, and formed on the basis of silly messages back and forth.

Every time something becomes important enough for me to post here (most of the time I solve it myself because I like to work things out myself and also hate posting here excessively), I am amazed by TiVoCommunity.com. It is both a wealth of knowledge and a breeding ground for TiVoSnobbery. Why can't we just get along??? This particular exchange did not even involve you -- so why put your two cents in? If Rbautch was offended, let him speak up for himself.

You cannot deny that approx. 1,000 posts is difficult to ready through for your average working Joe, let alone 2,000+ if you take both forums together. And searches often lead to posts where somebody is super close to saying what you want, but doesn't go all the way. Whether I ran the appropriate searches or have the same expertise at searching forums as you do is irrelevant and should not be the basis for a sarcastic attack.

I typically have better luck at the other forum, and find people much more foregiving than they are here. To me, the other form is to this one as Lakeview is to Lincoln Park in Chicago.

The short of it is, if you're offended by a question, how about you just don't answer it, rather than insert your own opinion of the poster? Doing so would make this "community" a much happier one.


----------



## Lord Vader

Enough already!


----------



## willardcpa

OMG, Godwins Law has been invoked.


----------



## Finnstang

jkrell said:


> Look, I don't really care what your opinion is of me. Maybe you think I am stupid. Maybe you think I am lazy. I don't really care. God knows I have my own opinions of you. Both yours and mine are probably far from reality, as they were formed in cyberspace, and formed on the basis of silly messages back and forth.
> 
> Every time something becomes important enough for me to post here (most of the time I solve it myself because I like to work things out myself and also hate posting here excessively), I am amazed by TiVoCommunity.com. It is both a wealth of knowledge and a breeding ground for TiVoSnobbery. Why can't we just get along??? This particular exchange did not even involve you -- so why put your two cents in? If Rbautch was offended, let him speak up for himself.
> 
> You cannot deny that approx. 1,000 posts is difficult to ready through for your average working Joe, let alone 2,000+ if you take both forums together. And searches often lead to posts where somebody is super close to saying what you want, but doesn't go all the way. Whether I ran the appropriate searches or have the same expertise at searching forums as you do is irrelevant and should not be the basis for a sarcastic attack.
> 
> I typically have better luck at the other forum, and find people much more foregiving than they are here. To me, the other form is to this one as Lakeview is to Lincoln Park in Chicago.
> 
> The short of it is, if you're offended by a question, how about you just don't answer it, rather than insert your own opinion of the poster? Doing so would make this "community" a much happier one.


Dude, you're the one who got all snippy with me...not the other way around. You said that you couldn't find the information here because the thread was too long and I just pointed out the fact that the thread over there was longer. If you were offended by me pointing that out...sorry. Many of the people answering questions both over here and over there have put many many hours in reading and researching. It's part of life to understand what you are doing to your TiVo when you hack it so you are better equipped to handle an issue should it arise.


----------



## Digriz60

Ok, I want to upgrade to 6.3a, but many of the threads talk about having to make changes to the usb.map if you have a non-standard usb adapter. I've got the Airlink, but I don't have a usb.map file. Any ideas of what I need to do?


----------



## rbautch

Digriz60 said:


> Ok, I want to upgrade to 6.3a, but many of the threads talk about having to make changes to the usb.map if you have a non-standard usb adapter. I've got the Airlink, but I don't have a usb.map file. Any ideas of what I need to do?


You won't have a usb.map file until you actually make the upgrade. To maintain your connection, you'll need to edit the file while the new root filesystem is mounted in /install and before you reboot.


----------



## Digriz60

Gotcha, thanks! Doing it right now.


----------



## Digriz60

Dumb question, what exactly do I modify in the usb.map? I see the old module files are scanned by rc.arch and the correct one is extracted (?). Not sure which one is appropriate for the ASOHOUSB.

Did I read somewhere the Dlink DWL122 works?


----------



## Digriz60

Upgraded with no problems. Now I'm going to re-apply the hacks! Thanks for your help and the awesome scripts.


----------



## Lord Vader

Hey, folks. Upgraded successfully about a month ago to 6.3a with no problems. Now, however, my HR10-250's amber "REC" (record) light is mysteriously permanently lit. It's been that way for the last couple weeks, IIRC. Even a reboot doesn't change it. The "REC" light just comes back on and stays on 24/7. Also, I constantly get an Email message telling me "you haven't called DirecTV in 14 days...." (or something to that effect). This is NOT the onscreen nag that would really be a pain in the ass; rather, it pops up daily as a DirecTV mail message.

Any ideas?


----------



## Finnstang

For the call-in message, have you checked to make sure fakecall is working?


----------



## Lord Vader

Don't think I checked that, probably because I didn't think I needed to. The hacked 6.3a has been working fine for the last month. This message just popped up within the last couple days.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, the amber "record" light is still on. I wonder what's causing this.


----------



## Finnstang

BTW, the amber light is the "phone call" light. The red light is the "record" light. If var somehow got wiped, then it will stop fakecalling automatically from cron, and it will also stop auto-rebooting so the symlinks in var will never get rebuilt unless you notice that the stuff is gone. Also, make sure you are using AW's rewritten fakecall.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, it's still auto-rebooting every Wednesday late night and Sunday late night. It was a 3.1.5f Zippered unit w/ tweak.sh, then I upgraded it to 6.3a.


----------



## Finnstang

If you haven't replaced the fakecall recently (like in the last 2-3 weeks), AlphaWolf rewrote it to fix issues with it in 6.3a, remove bloat, and set the next call in date correctly, so I would start with that. It is in his AIO utility thread on DDB. Start at the end of the thread and go backwards.


----------



## mskreis

Any progress on restoring full functionality to TWP? I haven't seen anything mentioned for a while.


----------



## tsunami

Ok guys, been out of the loop for like a year. I have an HR10-250 with the hacks on it that rbautch worked on last fall. So I guess I have the hacked version of 3.1.5f on it.
It has not been hooked up to a phone line for that year. I have Vonage so a phone call is a pain in the arse. 
I want to get to a hacked version of 6.3.
Reading the post would indicate I have the slices on it already.
What is the easiest way to get this going?
I have a spare drive and know I could start from scratch with the Instantcake image and The Slicer. 
My preference would be to keep recordings intact.
With that in mind, could someone please advise on what they would do?
Do I have to check to see if the slices are there or is that a given? If that is the case do I just need to run "The Slicer"?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Lord Vader

Your first and best thing to do is to read through this thread completely. It contains information on how to determine if you have the slices and how to use The Slicer to get them installed on your unit.


----------



## tsunami

Yes I know that. I read all those. I was simply asking how others would tackle the issue. What is the best option. Do it via the existing hard drive or using a brand new one.
And the thread started when The Slicer was version 1.1. Lots changed, the earlier threads address unknowns that are now known.
That is the problem with these threads. It is 33 pages of info, most of which is now moot. 
For example the 6.3A rollout started in Sept. In November does anyone NOT have the slices? If not, then that would be an unnecessary step using the script to determine it. I understand how to do it, but I am asking for advice based on knowledge today, not Sept.
Lots has changed.
I can go to the Zipper page and do it all right now, I am just asking for advice.


----------



## Lord Vader

Personally, I'd never use the unit's original hard drive, even if I backed it up. I put mine in storage and bought a 500GB one. I found a helluva deal on a Seagate 500GB 7200rpm drive (Fry's Outpost.com has specials on them quite frequently). 

With the newer and much larger drive in there, I then applied Instantcake's 3.1.5f image. Their updated version of InstantCake 3.1.5f has the 6.3a slices on it, so all you'd need to do is run The Slicer 6.3a and you'd be good to go from there.


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> IKeep in mind that if you have an adapter that requires backported drivers, you'll need to do some extra stuff, as described in the OP.


Linksys USB200M? Extra work?

Mike


----------



## rbautch

tsunami said:


> Linksys USB200M? Extra work?
> 
> Mike


Not unless it's a version 2.


----------



## tnedator

Ok, I have the amber light constantly lit on both of my 6.3a 10-250 Tivos (via slicer). I read the posts over at DDB trying to figure out how to apply a a new fakcall, but coudln't figure it out so posted this over there:

------------
Ok, I have been reading through posts for hours here and on another forum and am still confused.

I have 6.3a installed on a 10-250. Installed with the slicer.

Fakecall appears to have stopped working. If I go to settings/phone it says "Connection in progress; get status" with no last attempt date or status listed. The amber (phone call in progress I think) light is always on.

So, I think I need the rebuilt fakecall.tcl, but am totally confused as to how to install it.

Is it included in the tivotools[1].tar.7z file? If so, when I extract with 7-zip, I get tivotools.tar, but I am not sure if I should extract this on my PC or move it as a tar to the Tivo. Then, how do I apply and configure (if necessary) the fakecall.tcl script.

Thanks in advance for the help.
---------

So far, no response. Can anyone help me out here? Also, I have a phone line, so at this point I am fine reenabling ourgoing calls if I need to. Is there any downside to letting it call in?


----------



## tsunami

I put the file check4slices.sh on my HDTiVO and ran it, got this response

HDTiVo-TiVo# sh check4slices.sh
out2osd binary could not be found
providing local output only...
Sorry, 6.3 slices have not yet arrived


I thought all HR10's had the slices by now.

Mike


----------



## tnedator

tnedator said:


> Ok, I have the amber light constantly lit on both of my 6.3a 10-250 Tivos (via slicer). I read the posts over at DDB trying to figure out how to apply a a new fakcall, but coudln't figure it out so posted this over there:
> 
> ------------
> Ok, I have been reading through posts for hours here and on another forum and am still confused.
> 
> I have 6.3a installed on a 10-250. Installed with the slicer.
> 
> Fakecall appears to have stopped working. If I go to settings/phone it says "Connection in progress; get status" with no last attempt date or status listed. The amber (phone call in progress I think) light is always on.
> 
> So, I think I need the rebuilt fakecall.tcl, but am totally confused as to how to install it.
> 
> Is it included in the tivotools[1].tar.7z file? If so, when I extract with 7-zip, I get tivotools.tar, but I am not sure if I should extract this on my PC or move it as a tar to the Tivo. Then, how do I apply and configure (if necessary) the fakecall.tcl script.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> ---------
> 
> So far, no response. Can anyone help me out here? Also, I have a phone line, so at this point I am fine reenabling ourgoing calls if I need to. Is there any downside to letting it call in?


Anyone have any answers for me? I have posted this on here and DDB and have not gotten a response at either play.


----------



## rbautch

Move it to your tivo, and extract it with the command shown in the thread that you donwnloaded it from.


----------



## rbautch

tsunami said:


> I put the file check4slices.sh on my HDTiVO and ran it, got this response
> 
> HDTiVo-TiVo# sh check4slices.sh
> out2osd binary could not be found
> providing local output only...
> Sorry, 6.3 slices have not yet arrived
> 
> I thought all HR10's had the slices by now.
> 
> Mike


Look for a script by hondafan to force the slice download. You could also try forcing a call over the network, as referenced in the OP.


----------



## mlburns

make it 3 i uploaded the 6.3a modules to my tivo killed networking

i uploaded a list of whats on my tivo right now with that list network it working.



jkrell said:


> I will try Guided Setup -- didn't know that was an option. If that doesn't work, how does one go about "preserving the original lib/modules directory?" I wasn't aware that I could do that after the fact. Where would I get the correct lib/modules directory?
> 
> Zippered.
> 
> I don't see how it would take my configuration out of the equation, because I would still want to Zipper it prior to running the Slicer, which is basically all I did this time around. It seems like this is what I will need to do, though, if none of the other remedies work.
> 
> Sorry if I seem disgruntled. It's just frustrating when something like this happens -- because I was patient and waited til the other stuff got worked out.


----------



## tsunami

Still way behind you guys. 
I have been out of town a week.
Bought my 93 year old grandmother a dual timer stand alone TiVO and got it working. She is so cool. Wish she had the 30 sec commercial skip though.
Now back to my HR10-250.
I got rbautch's comment about forcing the slices to download. Just ran that, I will check back in the morning.
If that doesn't work. Then should I follow the instructions at this start of this thread on preparing for the update?
I have Vonage so a forced call is iffy. I read about getting the call over the network by editing the rc.sysint file and changing the prefix.
If I do those two things should I wake up to a screen saying I am upgraded? If so, then I pull the drive and rezipper, correct?
Lastly, I have the USB 200M which I now know will work unless it is V2. I looked on it and there is no mention of a version number. Does that mean I have 1?
Thanks for your hand holding.
Mike


----------



## tec007

I have a Zippered drive that I just ran Slicer on for the 6.3a up-date for a HR10-250. Everything seemed to go fine. I have FTP and Telnet access. I had to go in a start TivoWeb via telnet to access TivoWeb.

How can I verify that all the old hacks are still working? ie: Superpatch, CallerID, FakeCall... ?


----------



## rbautch

tec007 said:


> I have a Zippered drive that I just ran Slicer on for the 6.3a up-date for a HR10-250. Everything seemed to go fine. I have FTP and Telnet access. I had to go in a start TivoWeb via telnet to access TivoWeb.
> 
> How can I verify that all the old hacks are still working? ie: Superpatch, CallerID, FakeCall... ?


Superpatch won't work - you'll need to run manual tivoapp patches as described in this thread. You'll also need to replace fakecall with one that works with 6.3. Alphawolf posted one on DDB and it's also in his all-in-one tools package, and there's one the files archive of the zipper download. As for callerID, try calling yourself.


----------



## tec007

rbautch said:


> Superpatch won't work - you'll need to run manual tivoapp patches as described in this thread. You'll also need to replace fakecall with one that works with 6.3. Alphawolf posted one on DDB and it's also in his all-in-one tools package, and there's one the files archive of the zipper download. As for callerID, try calling yourself.


Sorry, knew Superpatch wouldn't. I replaced the fakecall and someone called and I got the ID info. Also installed the latest Tivowebplus and Hackman modules... Thanks.

After the Slicer up-date, have I read correctly that previous changes for the Encryption or other hacks should still be in place?


----------



## rbautch

tec007 said:


> Sorry, knew Superpatch wouldn't. I replaced the fakecall and someone called and I got the ID info. Also installed the latest Tivowebplus and Hackman modules... Thanks.
> 
> After the Slicer up-date, have I read correctly that previous changes for the Encryption or other hacks should still be in place?


Disabling encryption was part of superpatch, so encryption is back until you manually patch the tivoapp.


----------



## tec007

Ok, read the WHOLE thread. Took almost two hours.

Used the Tivoapp mods...



> cd /tvbin
> cp tivoapp tivoapp.6.3.orig
> cp tivoapp tivoapp.mod
> #[30 Second Skip]
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=6713220
> #[Enable backdoors]
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=2804900
> #[Disable Encryption]
> echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1 seek=1602412
> rm tivoapp
> mv tivoapp.mod tivoapp
> chmod 755 tivoapp
> reboot


Now my 30 sec skip is a 30 MINUTE skip ... WTF??? How'd that happen. I even C/P the text to make sure there were no typos.

Has anyone seen the Buffer patch?


----------



## tec007

Dang, I ran rbautch's Enhancement script and now I've lost TWP.


----------



## rbautch

tec007 said:


> Dang, I ran rbautch's Enhancement script and now I've lost TWP.


It's probably just not started. You have to reboot after running the script. If still not running, try typing "twp" at bash.


----------



## tec007

rbautch said:


> It's probably just not started. You have to reboot after running the script. If still not running, try typing "twp" at bash.


ran TWP from Telnet



Code:


starting Tivowebplus

Waring:  The last few sessions did not complete successfully
We may be in a reboot loop... abort


----------



## Finnstang

tec007 said:


> Ok, read the WHOLE thread. Took almost two hours.
> 
> Used the Tivoapp mods...
> 
> Now my 30 sec skip is a 30 MINUTE skip ... WTF??? How'd that happen. I even C/P the text to make sure there were no typos.
> 
> Has anyone seen the Buffer patch?


The normal operation of the button used for 30-sec skip is to skip to the next tick mark. Are you sure it is always skipping ahead 30 minutes, or did you try it during a movie or something where the tick marks are 30 minutes apart? It sounds more like that patch did not take for some reason. Have you checked to see if backdoors are enabled and if encryption is turned off to see if either of the other two patches worked?


----------



## tec007

Finnstang said:


> The normal operation of the button used for 30-sec skip is to skip to the next tick mark. Are you sure it is always skipping ahead 30 minutes, or did you try it during a movie or something where the tick marks are 30 minutes apart? It sounds more like that patch did not take for some reason. Have you checked to see if backdoors are enabled and if encryption is turned off to see if either of the other two patches worked?


Cipher says the encryption is off. Does the info page still say if the Backdoors are enabled?

I did try it on a 60 min show that was recorded (Mythbusters, ya gotta love 'em). It jumped 30 min at a time. And TWP is still fubared.


----------



## rbautch

Could be that your tivoapp patches were not applied successfully. Restore your original tivoapp (if you backed it up), and try again.


----------



## gobble

If I run "the slicer" without the 6.3 slices being present on my HR10-250, is the slicer smart enough to figure out that the slices don't exist? Can I screw anything up if for some reason the slices are not there?


----------



## Lord Vader

Your 6.3 slices need to be on your unit so the Slicer can "install" them. After all, that's what Slicer is for. If you run The Slicer without the 6.3a slices, Slicer will simply shut down and tell you the slices aren't present.


----------



## Finnstang

Code:


echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

The above command will tell you if the 6.3a slices are on your system.


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> This error can safely be ignored. (thanks, Jamie  )


Attempting to edit tivoapp, after restoring it from tivoapp.orig

I am also getting No Space Left on Device message.
How can I safely ignore it? I can't do anything with it now.

If I throw caution to the wind and just try and edit tivoapp I get this message.

HDTV-TiVo# echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220
dd: tivoapp: Read-only file system

More info, thought I would run the tweak_uninstall.sh
When I type sh tweak_uninstall.sh I get nothing.
If I run sh tweak.sh it says run the uninstall

I get this info from TWP
File System/Disk Information

Filesystem Type Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda7 ext2 124M 124M 0 100% /
/dev/hda9 ext2 124M 3.2M 114M 3% /var

Oy.


----------



## rbautch

In your case, you cannot ignore the error. You have to free up some space. Even if you didn't have the read-only problem, you cannot patch a running tivoapp. That's why you work on a backup. First, see if you have a backup copy of tivoapp, and FTP it to your PC or delete it. The read only filesystem is a different issue, quickly resolved with a search. If you still dont have enough room, try running e2fsck -p /dev/hdaX, where X is your root filesystem. Before you try this, make sure your mount your root filesystem read-only or you'll fubar your tivo.


----------



## tsunami

You da man rbautch.
Thanks, all is well.
Mike


----------



## OldTech2006

rbautch said:


> If you're using a usb200m v.1, it will work without doing anything. If you're using a usb200m v.2, you'll have to copy over your backported drivers and modify your usb.map file. After the slicer completes, it will ask you if you want to reboot. Hit cntrl-c to escape, and then you can copy the drivers from /lib/modules to /install/lib/modules, and modify the usb.map file in /install/platform/etc/hotplug. Note that some of the current modules in /install/lib/modules are symlinks to /platform/lib/modules. That's fine, you can just overwrite the symlinks with your backported drivers. If you've already run the slicer and rebooted, you have to mount the OLD root filesystem partition somewhere like /install, and copy the drivers from there to /lib/modules. Use "bootpage -p /dev/hda" to determine your current root partition.


Sorry to bother but I know just enough about this stuff to really screw it up. I've got an HR10-250 and I've used PTVNetHD and InstantCake to setup a new hard-drive. I've got an Airlink USB adaptor that works after the upgrade with the Tivo running ver 3.1. I then used Slicer to upgrade to 6.3a, and aborted just before the reboot. Now I'm at the step described above. I can find and edit the usb.map file but I'm not sure what to add/change. Also, I can't determine what the driver files are for my adaptor. Can you give me a clue as to what to look for in the /lib/modules directory to copy? If you can't provide the info for the Airlink, can you provide it for the LinkSys USB200M V2? (I have one of these also). Thank you very much.


----------



## rbautch

OldTech2006 said:


> Sorry to bother but I know just enough about this stuff to really screw it up. I've got an HR10-250 and I've used PTVNetHD and InstantCake to setup a new hard-drive. I've got an Airlink USB adaptor that works after the upgrade with the Tivo running ver 3.1. I then used Slicer to upgrade to 6.3a, and aborted just before the reboot. Now I'm at the step described above. I can find and edit the usb.map file but I'm not sure what to add/change. Also, I can't determine what the driver files are for my adaptor. Can you give me a clue as to what to look for in the /lib/modules directory to copy? If you can't provide the info for the Airlink, can you provide it for the LinkSys USB200M V2? (I have one of these also). Thank you very much.


Here are the lines you need to add to usb.map:


Code:


product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200MV2
product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB

See Jamies backported driver thread on DDB for more info.


----------



## gobble

Finnstang said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> 
> The above command will tell you if the 6.3a slices are on your system.


I take it this result means I don't have them:

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 850 03/14/05 17:41 700
ACTIVE tyDb 850 03/14/05 17:41 700


----------



## Lord Vader

FTP the add63.tcl script to your TIVO, run it, then sit back and wait.


----------



## tnedator

tnedator said:


> Ok, I have the amber light constantly lit on both of my 6.3a 10-250 Tivos (via slicer). I read the posts over at DDB trying to figure out how to apply a a new fakcall, but coudln't figure it out so posted this over there:
> 
> ------------
> Ok, I have been reading through posts for hours here and on another forum and am still confused.
> 
> I have 6.3a installed on a 10-250. Installed with the slicer.
> 
> Fakecall appears to have stopped working. If I go to settings/phone it says "Connection in progress; get status" with no last attempt date or status listed. The amber (phone call in progress I think) light is always on.
> 
> So, I think I need the rebuilt fakecall.tcl, but am totally confused as to how to install it.
> 
> Is it included in the tivotools[1].tar.7z file? If so, when I extract with 7-zip, I get tivotools.tar, but I am not sure if I should extract this on my PC or move it as a tar to the Tivo. Then, how do I apply and configure (if necessary) the fakecall.tcl script.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.
> ---------
> 
> So far, no response. Can anyone help me out here? Also, I have a phone line, so at this point I am fine reenabling ourgoing calls if I need to. Is there any downside to letting it call in?


Sorry to bump my question again, but I am floundering here. I have read about a new fakecall, but don't know how to install it. Alternatively, if someone could point me in the right direction, I guess I could get rid of fakecall, since at this point it probably doesn't matter if the Tivo makes a call (both machines running 6.3a).

Any idea on how to upgrade the fakecall or just allow the Tivo to start making calls again?

thanks


----------



## gobble

Lord Vader said:


> FTP the add63.tcl script to your TIVO, run it, then sit back and wait.


The 6.3 slices loaded overnight. Thanks.


----------



## tsunami

tnedator said:


> Sorry to bump my question again, but I am floundering here. I have read about a new fakecall, but don't know how to install it. Alternatively, if someone could point me in the right direction, I guess I could get rid of fakecall, since at this point it probably doesn't matter if the Tivo makes a call (both machines running 6.3a).
> 
> Any idea on how to upgrade the fakecall or just allow the Tivo to start making calls again?
> 
> thanks


You know how to edit your author file?
The command to run fakecall is there. You can just put a # in front of the command which tells it to skip that line.
Mike


----------



## tsunami

My tweak_uninstall.sh file in /hacks had zero bits of data. I downloaded the one from the zipper site and ran it. Got this message.

HDTV-TiVo# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
: command not found
in /etc/fstab or /var/mtab
Removing directories and files...
: command not found
tweak_uninstall.sh: line 114: syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
tweak_uninstall.sh: line 114: `elif [ -e /tvbin/PromScreen2Version7.NTSC.bak ]; 'hen

If I run tivosh I get this message

HDTV-TiVo# tivosh tweak_uninstall.sh
invalid command name "mount"
while executing
"mount -o remount,rw /"
(file "tweak_uninstall.sh" line 5)

Any ideas on how to run the new tweak.sh?


----------



## rbautch

tsunami said:


> My tweak_uninstall.sh file in /hacks had zero bits of data. I downloaded the one from the zipper site and ran it. Got this message.
> 
> HDTV-TiVo# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
> : command not found
> in /etc/fstab or /var/mtab
> Removing directories and files...
> : command not found
> tweak_uninstall.sh: line 114: syntax error near unexpected token `elif'
> tweak_uninstall.sh: line 114: `elif [ -e /tvbin/PromScreen2Version7.NTSC.bak ]; 'hen
> 
> If I run tivosh I get this message
> 
> HDTV-TiVo# tivosh tweak_uninstall.sh
> invalid command name "mount"
> while executing
> "mount -o remount,rw /"
> (file "tweak_uninstall.sh" line 5)
> 
> Any ideas on how to run the new tweak.sh?


Did you transfer it to your tivo in binary mode?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yup. I played around with a few solutions and did this, which worked:

I ftp'd the whole rbautch.tar file to the HR10's directory then reran tweak. It recognized the file as there and skipped the download attempt, then ran the script properly. Everything now seems to be OK.

Now if I could just SAFELY redo the 30-second skip to make it permanent. When I tried on my old man's HR10-250 the patch mentioned here and on DD, it hosed the tivoapp and resulted in an endless reboot. I had to go back to the original tivoapp.


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> Did you transfer it to your tivo in binary mode?


I believe I did. I remember from past lessons learned to do it.

Do I need to make it executable?

Like I said, the unistall file was 0 bits. So I downloaded the newest version.
Is it possible that that version doesn't work with the tweak that I did earlier?
If not, then can't I just do a work around to make tweak.sh happy.
For example manually remove the stuff it is looking for.


----------



## rbautch

tsunami said:


> I believe I did. I remember from past lessons learned to do it.
> 
> Do I need to make it executable?
> 
> Like I said, the unistall file was 0 bits. So I downloaded the newest version.
> Is it possible that that version doesn't work with the tweak that I did earlier?
> If not, then can't I just do a work around to make tweak.sh happy.
> For example manually remove the stuff it is looking for.


If the file is 0 bits, that's not good. Try FTP'ing it again. If you delete stuff maually you'll wind up with duplicates in your author file.


----------



## Park_Ridge_Dave

I sucessfully(?) upgraded my "hacked" HR10-250 to 6.3a using slicer 1.3 with"seemingly" no errors. I, originally, used Instantcake and PTVnet to go to a netwoked 1000gig configuration. I studied this thread for hours prior to hitting the "GO" button on the slicer!  The upgrade executed in about 20 minutes and was flawless.

I have Bash woking via Telnet (waiting for serial cable before I go further) and the browser access seems OK with a couple of exceptions as discussed here on the thread.

I am now studying threads here and at "the other place"  to see about implementing "extraction".

1.) Does anyone know a good thread to study for installing Joe on the HR10-250? I am a linux "noob" so it needs to be pretty basic. I am learning the bash shell quickly, but Joe 3.5 looks like it would help the editing process.

2.) Also, any real issues getting the serial "bash" working (is there a thread)? I will be using Hyperterm and I seem to recall 9600,N,1 is the set-up  

Last, but not least, thanks to all those who helped make it so easy to upgrade my box. I know how hard it is to code and debug software (I do dedicated process control programming) so for people to do this for the fun of it is great! :up: I only hope I will be able to contribute in future.

Thanks & Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Da Goon

Park_Ridge_Dave said:


> 1.) Does anyone know a good thread to study for installing Joe on the HR10-250? I am a linux "noob" so it needs to be pretty basic. I am learning the bash shell quickly, but Joe 3.5 looks like it would help the editing process.


Rbautch's enhancement script installs the joe text editor.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680


----------



## Park_Ridge_Dave

Da Goon said:


> Rbautch's enhancement script installs the joe text editor.


Thanks! I'll check it out!

Dave


----------



## vertigo235

I'm lazy and do not feel like reading 1020 posts (most of witch are probably now irrelivant), so can someon please answer a few questions (which will also probably benifit many others). 

1. At this point, if I have the slices, do I need to do anything except run the slicer program to successfully upgrade without loosing hacks?

2. What will not work after I upgrade successfully?

3. Should I upgrade?


----------



## Lord Vader

vertigo235 said:


> I'm lazy and do not feel like reading 1020 posts (most of witch are probably now irrelivant), so can someon please answer a few questions (which will also probably benifit many others).
> 
> 1. At this point, if I have the slices, do I need to do anything except run the slicer program to successfully upgrade without loosing hacks?
> 
> 2. What will not work after I upgrade successfully?
> 
> 3. Should I upgrade?



1. Just run The Slicer per its instructions. No hacks will be "loosened" or even tightened, but you WILL "lose" the permanent 30-second skip. There's a patch to re-enable that permanently, though.

2. Only the 30-second skip will not be working, at least not on a permanent basis without the aforementioned patch. You MAY lose connectivity, but I got it back very easily.

3. That's up to you. IF you watch a lot of OTA HD broadcasts, particularly FOX, then you will be annoyed by the incessant audio dropouts. It's a big problem of which DirecTV and TIVO are aware. Personally, I don't experience this issue, since I live in an O&O market and watch FOX HD on its national HD feed, that being channel 88. With 6.3a, you WILL notice a big increase in speed of menus, channel changing, etc. In addition, you get the ability to have folders in your Now Playing list.


----------



## vertigo235

Yeah funny, I didn't spell lose correctly! 

Anyhow, I'm not upgrading if there is a problem with audio drop outs still.

Thank you for answering my questions!


----------



## kimsan

Hey Russ,

Nice work/with your script, the slicer and all the other things you've done.

I (FINALLY) installed a stock 3.1.5f backup image to a spare drive, Zippered (2.4), got the 6.3a slices and slice installed. Added the psuedo-superpatch hacks as spelled out in this thread. All good so far. TWP, CallerID, tserver, vserver, mfs_ftp all work as expected. I can ping the outside world via IP or name.name.name.

When I get and install gotomydvr (latest from that thread and according to Lou's instructions) it installs correctly, but fails to connect out. Is there something obvious I'm overlooking?


----------



## Starrbuck

Park_Ridge_Dave said:


> I sucessfully(?) upgraded my "hacked" HR10-250 to 6.3a using slicer 1.3 with"seemingly" no errors.


I tried to update to 6.3a but when it came back up I had no ethernet. I believe it is because I have an Airlink ASOHOUSB which 6.3a does not have drivers for. How would I go about updating with this network adapter?


----------



## rbautch

Starrbuck said:


> I tried to update to 6.3a but when it came back up I had no ethernet. I believe it is because I have an Airlink ASOHOUSB which 6.3a does not have drivers for. How would I go about updating with this network adapter?


Read the first post of this thread, and the links to posts regarding driver copying. If you havent rebooted yet, don't, until you do the following. You'll need to mount your alternate filesystem, copy drivers to it, and modify your usb.map.


----------



## Starrbuck

rbautch said:


> Read the first post of this thread, and the links to posts regarding driver copying. If you havent rebooted yet, don't, until you do the following. You'll need to mount your alternate filesystem, copy drivers to it, and modify your usb.map.


Yup, I found that after I posted. It doesn't look too difficult so I may try it later. Thanks!


----------



## Starrbuck

Where is usb.map located? I don't have /platform or /etc/hotplug.

UPDATE: I'm still reading threads... I figured out I'm not supposed to see /platform or /etc/hotplug until after I have used Slicer to install 6.3a.

Here is how I got the upgrade to work... I ran Slicer and Control-C'd at the end before it rebooted. Then I backed up the old usb-ohci, usbcore and usbnet.o files in both /install/lib/modules and in /install/platform/lib/modules (because I'm not certain wich are used--I could've used symlinks, but the files are so small it doesn't matter much). Then I copied the three .o files from /lib/modules to the two locations above. Finally, I added the product line for the ASOHOUSB to the /install/etc/hotplug/usb.map file under the usbnet section. After two reboots, the system is back up and looks good.

*The only issue I have is that TivoWebPlus does not appear to be running*, although I do have Telnet access. I will look around for how to fix TiVoWebPlus, as well as check back here for help.

Thanks!


----------



## Starrbuck

Starrbuck said:


> *The only issue I have is that TivoWebPlus does not appear to be running*, although I do have Telnet access.


I tried to start up TWP manually and got an error that showed me that it did not exist in /tivowebplus. I did find it under /ptvupgrade, so I made this symlink on the root:



Code:


ln -fs /ptvupgrade/tivowebplus tivowebplus

Now I have TWP version 1.2.1. I thought it was 1.3.0 before? Where did it go and how do I fix it?


----------



## Starrbuck

Starrbuck said:


> Now I have TWP version 1.2.1. I thought it was 1.3.0 before? Where did it go and how do I fix it?


I downloaded 1.3.1 from their website and placed it in /tivowebplus.


----------



## ckgoodwin

Hey All,

I've been in lurker mode here since early '02 when info here helped me upgrade my SAT60 (which has been bullet-proof ever since), but now I am going HD and about to take possession of an unhacked HR10-250.

My goals for this unit include replacing the stock HD with a 500GB Seagate and ideally enabling network access.

I would like to run the current version of the software (6.3) and am not really interested in turning this machine into a hackasaurus so would like to stay as stock and low maitenance as possible.

I am pretty literate with the "beginner tools" - Weaknee'sdisk, MFS tools etc, but at this point my unix skills are limited so I am not really up for hacking around with Slicer.

So, I guess my question boils down to: can I use any of the current automated tools (PTVnet or Zipper) to network enable my machine while I am setting up the new disk? 

I looked high and low in this forum, DVRUpgrade.com and the DVR playground and elsewhere but mainly found threads about "how to keep my hacks with 6.3" for folks that have already hacked their machines. I could not confirm if PTVnet or Zipper would work ok on an HR10-250 with the current software.

Soooo, any advice or guidance on the most idiot proofed way of using an automated tool to enable network and possible a few hacks on a basically stock 6.3 configuration would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

- Chris


----------



## rbautch

ckgoodwin said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I've been in lurker mode here since early '02 when info here helped me upgrade my SAT60 (which has been bullet-proof ever since), but now I am going HD and about to take possession of an unhacked HR10-250.
> 
> My goals for this unit include replacing the stock HD with a 500GB Seagate and ideally enabling network access.
> 
> I would like to run the current version of the software (6.3) and am not really interested in turning this machine into a hackasaurus so would like to stay as stock and low maitenance as possible.
> 
> I am pretty literate with the "beginner tools" - Weaknee'sdisk, MFS tools etc, but at this point my unix skills are limited so I am not really up for hacking around with Slicer.
> 
> So, I guess my question boils down to: can I use any of the current automated tools (PTVnet or Zipper) to network enable my machine while I am setting up the new disk?
> 
> I looked high and low in this forum, DVRUpgrade.com and the DVR playground and elsewhere but mainly found threads about "how to keep my hacks with 6.3" for folks that have already hacked their machines. I could not confirm if PTVnet or Zipper would work ok on an HR10-250 with the current software.
> 
> Soooo, any advice or guidance on the most idiot proofed way of using an automated tool to enable network and possible a few hacks on a basically stock 6.3 configuration would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - Chris


There is not a tool that will hack 6.3 without starting from 3.1.5f first. See the instructions on the Zipper website how to do that.


----------



## Lord Vader

And to add to what Russ said...

It's actually rather simple to hack at 3.1.5f first then upgrade to 6.3a. You'll only need a few things:

Zipper, tweak (comes packaged with Zipper), and The Slicer, which takes you from 3.1.5f to 6.3a. Note: If you don't have an image of 6.3a or the slices already on your unit, then you'll need Instantcake's special edition of 3.1.5f, which includes the 6.3a slices.


----------



## Ferrd

This might be a stupid question, but I'll ask anyways..

I just ftp'd the slicer.bz2 to the /var/tmp directory using Windows cmd prompt. I made sure to change to binary mode before doing so.

When I telnet to the tivo and type in ./slicer 6.3a-01-2-357 I receive the following:
tivohd-TiVo# ./slicer 6.3a-01-2-357
bash: ./slicer: No such file or directory

What am I doing wrong??


----------



## Lord Vader

Did you "ls" to ensure the file was there? 

BTW, I use FileZilla, a free but wonderful program to ftp files to my TIVO.


----------



## Ferrd

Here is what is in my /var/tmp

tivohd-TiVo# ls
Actor Title
DirecTVTuning.mpkey TitleKeyword
Director Tms.temp.0
Keyword Tms.temp.1
Osd.mpkey Tms.temp.2
ProgramToSeries.temp.0 Tms.temp.3
ProgramToSeries.temp.1 Tms.temp.4
ProgramToSeries.temp.2 Tms.temp.5
ProgramToSeries.temp.3 TvDccFont.mpkey
ProgramToSeries.temp.4 TvFont.mpkey
ResourceMgr.mpkey fsmem.mpkey
S_EventSwitcherSocket88 mom.mpkey
SerialPortArbitrator mwstate
ShowcaseHasClipIndex.temp.0 myworld.lck
ShowcaseHasProgramIndex.temp.0 slicer.bz2
ShowcaseIdentToIdIndex.temp.0 tcphonehome.lck
tivohd-TiVo#

I used smartftp as another web site recommended


----------



## Lord Vader

It's obvious that slicer didn't transfer then. Next time you attempt it, before running it do an "ls" to make sure the file's there.

For some reason it didn't transfer. Find and download FileZilla and try that.


----------



## Ferrd

It's there. 3rd line from the bottem. slicer.bz2

Is that the correct file name, or does it need to be renamed?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Ferrd said:


> It's there. 3rd line from the bottem. slicer.bz2
> 
> Is that the correct file name, or does it need to be renamed?


Its the correct file; its a bzip file and needs to be unzipped (use winzip, winrar, or bzip2...)


----------



## Ferrd

That was it. I didn't unzip the file first. Once I unzipped it, and then placed it onto my Tivo it worked fine.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## tivoupgrade

Ferrd said:


> That was it. I didn't unzip the file first. Once I unzipped it, and then placed it onto my Tivo it worked fine.
> 
> Thanks a ton!


Cool. Have fun!


----------



## sk33t3r

Can some of you look at my other thread and tell me WTF I am doin wrong if anything.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=329780


----------



## ckgoodwin

Lord Vader said:


> <SNIP> It's actually rather simple to hack at 3.1.5f first then upgrade to 6.3a. You'll only need a few things: Zipper, tweak (comes packaged with Zipper), and The Slicer, which takes you from 3.1.5f to 6.3a. Note: If you don't have an image of 6.3a or the slices already on your unit, then you'll need Instantcake's special edition of 3.1.5f, which includes the 6.3a slices.


So, just to be clear, the tools I would need are Instantcake (slicer enhanced) Zipper/tweak, LBA boot disk and Slicer?

Also, the list supported USB network adapters for Zipper includes the Linksys USB200M - just want to confirm that this includes the current USB 2.0 version? I know I read elsewhere that this newer version adapter was not supportd "out of the box" and wanted to make sure I started with a supported adapter.

Are there other currently available adapters that are recommended these days?

Thanks again...

- Chris


----------



## Lord Vader

Chris, follow the Zipper instructions and you can't--won't--go wrong. It'll tell you which files you'll need, including the LBA48 disk. You essentially can have everything on one disk if you include the Instantcake image, or you can choose to have Instantcake load first from its own separate disk. I chose the latter one because it worked more successfully for me.


----------



## sk33t3r

Version 2.1 of the USB200M has the same identifiers as the 2.0 version, you can install the usb200m on a windows PC and verify the identifiers.


----------



## sk33t3r

ckgoodwin said:


> So, just to be clear, the tools I would need are Instantcake (slicer enhanced) Zipper/tweak, LBA boot disk and Slicer?
> 
> - Chris


Which is the special one? One says Instqant Cake Series 2 HD and one says PTVnet HDHR10250

This one http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/product1.cfm?SID=1&Product_ID=372&Category_ID=5&page=prod&type=Model&ModelID=101

or 
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/product1.cfm?SID=1&Product_ID=385&Category_ID=5&page=prod&type=Model&ModelID=101

Confused


----------



## Lord Vader

The first link is the one.


----------



## sk33t3r

Thanks LORD VADER, maybe this will help me with my HR10250 Zipper issue, does taht image include teh slicer? It says teh following

"Combine the special edition with PTVnet, and the Slicer and you will have the ability to bring your unit to a networked 6.3a state."


----------



## ckgoodwin

Lord Vader said:


> <SNIP> The Slicer, which takes you from 3.1.5f to 6.3a. Note: If you don't have an image of 6.3a or the slices already on your unit, then you'll need Instantcake's special edition of 3.1.5f, which includes the 6.3a slices.


Ok, guys bear with me - I believe I have correctly built and burned my Zipper boot disk with the right version of InstantCake and am ready to upgrade my new drive but am still a bit murky about the Slicer upgrade to 6.3 step.

So, do I understand that the "special" 3.1.5F instantcake automatically includes the 6.3 slices in the image I write to the new drive so all I should have to do is run the script once I have networking enabled?

Thanks,

- Chris


----------



## Lord Vader

Yes. Once you have ftp'd The Slicer to your TIVO--it really doesn't matter where (I put it in my /tmp directory)--you run it and it will do the rest. Note: Whenever I run it, I have always had to make it executable with the usual chmod command. The Slicer instructions don't mention this, but it does the trick for me. 

After running the Slicer, which will take some time to install and for your system to reboot and "update" itself, you should follow Slicer's instructions regarding /enhancements/var-symlinks (in your telnet window at the conclusion of Slicer's installation it will state this). Once all this is done, I reran tweak.sh to get my splash screen and a few other hacks back. Finally, I did some patches that made permanent my 30-second skip, which is lost in the upgrade; disabled Tystream encryption (for some reason it's re-enabled); and I ran bufferhack to increase my buffer to 90 minutes, but this last thing is strictly a personal option I did.


----------



## Captain_reef

vertigo235 said:


> I'm lazy and do not feel like reading 1020 posts (most of witch are probably now irrelivant), so can someon please answer a few questions (which will also probably benifit many others).
> 
> 1. At this point, if I have the slices, do I need to do anything except run the slicer program to successfully upgrade without loosing hacks?
> 
> 2. What will not work after I upgrade successfully?
> 
> 3. Should I upgrade?


 I want to upgrade my HR10-250.
I have everything ready, slicer installed, etc. but cannot get the upgrade. I have made the patch to rc.sysinit but no upgrade arrives. Is there any other way to get the "slice", like a place to download it off the net?


----------



## Lord Vader

Instantcake's "special edition" of 3.1.5f has the slices included. Try that.


----------



## Captain_reef

I am aware of that. I purchased an upgraded drive from ************* and wanted to avoid pulling the drive out which I would have to do with Instantcake.

Or, is it possible to FTP the slice from the Instantcake CD?


----------



## rbautch

Captain_reef said:


> I am aware of that. I purchased an upgraded drive from ************* and wanted to avoid pulling the drive out which I would have to do with Instantcake.
> 
> Or, is it possible to FTP the slice from the Instantcake CD?


No cant extract the slices and FTP them. To get the slices, look for a script by Hondafan.


----------



## Captain_reef

OK, ran the add63 script, will wait until tomorrow.

A related question. I plan to upgrade to 6.3 but also upgrade TivoWebPlus from 1.21 to 1.31. Is there a preferred order, which should I do first.


----------



## rbautch

Captain_reef said:


> OK, ran the add63 script, will wait until tomorrow.
> 
> A related question. I plan to upgrade to 6.3 but also upgrade TivoWebPlus from 1.21 to 1.31. Is there a preferred order, which should I do first.


Makes no difference.


----------



## Captain_reef

I got 6.3a last night after running the script. Proves it is still in the stream, in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## sk33t3r

Lord Vader said:


> I ran bufferhack to increase my buffer to 90 minutes, but this last thing is strictly a personal option I did.


Where is this buffer hack? There has to be a way to dothe buffer hack without using hackman

This crap is getting old, I had bash via ethernet, I ran tweak the system rebooted and now I dont have bash via ethernet or serial. WTF??? AAAKKKKKKKKKKKKKK.

Damn I hate to start all over again, i have a stock 3.1.5f image and I have the ptvupgrade 3.1.5f speacial slicable image which is what I tried this go around.


----------



## Lord Vader

Bufferhack is found on the other site, DD. You want the version for 6.3a, which is bufferhack 41.


----------



## sk33t3r

I downloaded it but it appears to only be part of hackman, is there a stand alone tcl??


----------



## Lord Vader

It's a standalone program on DD, the other forum. It's called bufferhack41.


----------



## sk33t3r

Damn it only works on 6,2 and 7.1, well I haveother things to worry abot at the moment, damn hr10250 is kicking my A$$


----------



## mskreis

I upgraded TWP to v 1.3.1. I notice that I cannot restart TWP from bash because of errors. The kernel log has the following errors:

Dec 7 09:29:30 (none) kernel: /tivowebplus/tivoweb: /tivowebplus/.dist/BlockFailure: Read-only file system 
Dec 7 09:29:30 (none) kernel: /tivowebplus/tivoweb: /tivowebplus/.dist/CrashCount: Read-only file system 

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

sk33t3r said:


> Damn it only works on 6,2 and 7.1, well I haveother things to worry abot at the moment, damn hr10250 is kicking my A$$


No, it works on 6.3a and 6.3b. In fact, it works on all 6.x versions.


----------



## tsunami

Lord Vader said:


> No, it works on 6.3a and 6.3b. In fact, it works on all 6.x versions.


When I ran it, it gave me a prompt saying my version of tivoapp wasn't supported.


----------



## Lord Vader

What version do you have and which version of bufferhack did you try to use. I used bufferhack41 on my HDVR2 w/ 6.2 and my HR10-250 with 6.3a.


----------



## tsunami

Lord Vader said:


> What version do you have and which version of bufferhack did you try to use. I used bufferhack41 on my HDVR2 w/ 6.2 and my HR10-250 with 6.3a.


Bufferhack 4.1 with an HR10-250 with 6.3a

I am away from home but I will get the exact feedback when I get home.


----------



## Lord Vader

Then something's wrong, because I used bufferhack41 on three HR10-250s using 6.3/6.3a


----------



## MungoJerrie

tsunami said:


> When I ran it, it gave me a prompt saying my version of tivoapp wasn't supported.


You have to add a line found in the 6.x DDB thread to the bufferhack41.tcl file and then it will work.


----------



## Lord Vader

I don't know why HE has to do that. I never did and it still worked fine.


----------



## cheer

Lord Vader said:


> I don't know why HE has to do that. I never did and it still worked fine.


I don't think so. Bufferhack 4.1 has no support for 6.3/6.3a/6.3b unless you manually add it.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, to be honest with you, I never added anything, yet it works fine.


----------



## cheer

That's pretty miraculous. The buffer was really extended, AND the playbar was extended, AND you got no errors?


----------



## Lord Vader

Yup. I'm watching it right now--ABC 7 News with-a full 71 minutes after it started.

I downloaded the file, made it executable, then ran the script with 90 minutes in the command line, rebooted, and all was well.


----------



## willardcpa

cheer said:


> That's pretty miraculous.....


Well, he is after all,,,,, "LORD Vader". So miracles aren't unexpected.


----------



## Lord Vader

*Indeed.*


----------



## robn77

I just sliced to 6.3b and now I cannot telnet, ftp, etc. I hooked up the serial cable to the box and when I was able to connect, I was getting both the Bash and my colored bash prompts.

I have since taken my drive and it is hooked up to the computer. What should I change to get the network up and running?

Thanks!


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

robn77, which network adapter are you using?


----------



## robn77

Yog-Sothoth said:


> robn77, which network adapter are you using?


FA120


----------



## pdawg17

So fakecall has nothing to do with pulling in the 6.3b slices, correct? So I don't need to remove it?


----------



## robn77

I commented out some lines in the author file and restarted it and after a second reboot, the network was there.

Now after running about 10 minutes, it randomly rebooted and now I get the GSOD.

Do we think the MFS fixer will work or will I have to start over from scratch?

Thanks!


----------



## cheer

pdawg17 said:


> So fakecall has nothing to do with pulling in the 6.3b slices, correct? So I don't need to remove it?


Correct.


----------



## pdawg17

Is it possible add63.tcl could pull down 6.3a instead of 6.3b? If I keep my phone line unhooked and monitor mfs in twp it wouldn't install right? Is it possible for my HR10 to have both 6.3a and 6.3b in mfs at the same time? Which would install?


----------



## cheer

Add63.tcl doesn't "pull down" anything per se; merely sets flags to allow the files to be installed into MFS. Yes, it could cause 6.3a to get loaded if you are running 3.1.5x or 6.3.
It should not install without a phone call.
Yes, both can be in MFS. (It remains in MFS after install, FYI.)
Depends on what is authorized by the phone call.


----------



## robn77

TiVo Joy!

After almost 3 hours, MFS fixed itself and looks like it is running. Network is still there also.


----------



## azoner

I recently used the slicer to upgrade 6.3a and all of my locals have audio dropouts so I am anxious to get the latest fix. Can I add63 again, run slicer, and apply the bufferhack and others again?


----------



## BigBearf

Last night , I had the 6b slices on 3 of my HR10s. I used the slicer and then used 30 sec skip, backdoors and encryption hack with success. So far the unit is doing fine, no reboots or audio drops on Fox OTA. 

I will keep updating as things progress. 

BigBearf


----------



## Lord Vader

Hey, Bear, did you use those three patches because after updating those three hacks had disappeared? I thought someone said this time they remained intact.


----------



## sk33t3r

BigBearf said:


> Last night , I had the 6b slices on 3 of my HR10s. I used the slicer and then used 30 sec skip, backdoors and encryption hack with success. So far the unit is doing fine, no reboots or audio drops on Fox OTA.
> 
> I will keep updating as things progress.
> 
> BigBearf


How do I enable the updates to be downloaded since Ihave zipper installed and how do I check if they are already downloaded?


----------



## Lord Vader

Use The Slicer to upgrade once you have the slices present. To get the slices, use add63.tcl found elsewhere on this forum.

In TWP check your MFS/SwSystem to see if it's there.


----------



## sk33t3r

Well it appears I have 6.3b already downloaded, hmmmm interesting because I have not edited bootpage or run any scripts to download anything. System info still shows 3.1.5.f running. Time for me to get slicer I gather.

Directory listing of /SwSystem 
Name Type Id Date Time Size 
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 3180 09/29/06 18:56 700 
*6.3b-01-2-357 tyDb 153760 12/12/06 02:37 772 * 
ACTIVE tyDb 3180 09/29/06 18:56 700

SwSystem 153760/11 {
ServerVersion = 2
DbMajorVersion = 9
DbMinorVersion = 8
(attribute 0xc001c not in schema)
(attribute 0xc001b not in schema)
Module = 153761/-1 153762/-1 153763/-1 153764/-1
Name = 6.3b-01-2-357
ResourceChecksum = 30c44f5e62243126fd1765523f938907
ResourceGroup = 53792/-1
(attribute 0xc001d not in schema)
TuikResourceStateTemplate = 153760/16
ServerId = 84631477
Version = 1
IndexPath = /SwSystem/6.3b-01-2-357 /Server/84631477
}


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> Well it appears I have 6.3b already downloaded, hmmmm interesting because I have not edited bootpage or run any scripts to download anything. System info still shows 3.1.5.f running. Time for me to get slicer I gather.
> 
> Directory listing of /SwSystem
> Name Type Id Date Time Size
> 3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 3180 09/29/06 18:56 700
> *6.3b-01-2-357 tyDb 153760 12/12/06 02:37 772 *
> ACTIVE tyDb 3180 09/29/06 18:56 700
> 
> SwSystem 153760/11 {
> ServerVersion = 2
> DbMajorVersion = 9
> DbMinorVersion = 8
> (attribute 0xc001c not in schema)
> (attribute 0xc001b not in schema)
> Module = 153761/-1 153762/-1 153763/-1 153764/-1
> Name = 6.3b-01-2-357
> ResourceChecksum = 30c44f5e62243126fd1765523f938907
> ResourceGroup = 53792/-1
> (attribute 0xc001d not in schema)
> TuikResourceStateTemplate = 153760/16
> ServerId = 84631477
> Version = 1
> IndexPath = /SwSystem/6.3b-01-2-357 /Server/84631477
> }


This is normal behavior. The bootpage parameter only keeps your tivo from installing the new software, not from downloading it.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, THIS is phucking ridiculous!

I just upgraded to 6.3b, rebooted, then lost ALL telnet access! I can't even connect via serial. I tried ALL of the different baud rates, still no connection.

What the hell could have gone wrong to cause this? Everyone else seems to have been able to upgrade w/ minimal, if any, issues, now this happens.


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> Well, THIS is phucking ridiculous!
> 
> I just upgraded to 6.3b, rebooted, then lost ALL telnet access! I can't even connect via serial. I tried ALL of the different baud rates, still no connection.
> 
> What the hell could have gone wrong to cause this? Everyone else seems to have been able to upgrade w/ minimal, if any, issues, now this happens.


You can pull the drive and check your author file and drivers. What adapter are you using?


----------



## Lord Vader

The FA120, and both its lights are on. That went first right after the reboot, which is why I tried via serial.


----------



## Lord Vader

Not being an expert at Linux, I fear that if I pulled my drive, I'd mess up all my recordings.


----------



## Markman07

Lord Vader please don't be so impatient errrrr Outpatient....aaahhh forget about it!

Yes I did what you did. I upgraded to 6.3b from 6.3a using the 63add.tcl and then the slicer. I then re-ran the enhancement script. Finally I ran the manual hacks (30 sec skip, etc) to tivoapp. So far so good. I wish I could help otherwise besides saying yes it SHOULD work.

If both lights are on maybe by chance the IP address is no longer what you think it is. This happened to me a few weeks ago where the IP address changed (and I wasn't using DHCP). But if your serial connection doesn't work then I pass !


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I can't even CONNECT via serial to do that!


----------



## sk33t3r

PUll the drive or both drives, boot off any tivo software image, once everythin gis booted up from the cd. mkdir tivo then mount /dev/hdX /tivo then you can cd /tivo and see your drives and all content, you will have to remount as rewrite to make any changes. Hope that helps some. I still havent upgraded mine from 3.1.5f to 6.3 yet.

Heres my rc.sysinit.author file, I dont know why the clock doesnt show

#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&

insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.152 netmask 255.255.255.0
route add default gw 192.168.1.1
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

#############################################
# starting netserver to receive netperf requests
/enhancements/netserver

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

#############################################
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi
#**************** On-screen clock **********************
export TZ=UTC+5
clock=on
sleep 120
while [ "$clock" = "on" ]
do
echo " `date +\%I:\%M`" | /var/hack/bin/out2osd -T0 -l1 -d60 -c33 -btransparent2 -fgrey -S20 -F/var/hack/share/fonts/"Arial Narrow Bold Italic.ttf" &>/dev/null
sleep 1
done


----------



## Lord Vader

sk33t3r said:


> PUll the drive or both drives, boot off any tivo software image, once everythin gis booted up from the cd. mkdir tivo then mount /dev/hdX /tivo then you can cd /tivo and see your drives and all content, you will have to remount as rewrite to make any changes. Hope that helps some. I still havent upgraded mine from 3.1.5f to 6.3 yet.


To be honest with you, I dont even know what to look for if I do that. I'm still pissed off that this even happened, since there's no reason it should have!


----------



## sk33t3r

I went through all that crap when I was trying to get my HR10250 up and running. I feel your pain!!! I had to create that zipperusb_flag file to keep my network up and running.


----------



## Lord Vader

sk33, check your PM


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> I can confirm the The Slicer works on 6.3b. With updates coming faster than than on my standalone, it's nice to just run a script and be done with it. I did my slice upgrade from 300 miles away, and luckily my wife reports that it's back up and running fine. I'll update the OP with current information.


I wonder how you got so lucky to have everything go so well, but after my upgrade, everything's messed up, even my ability to telnet or connect via serial. Figures.


----------



## gworkman

Lord Vader said:


> I wonder how you got so lucky to have everything go so well, but after my upgrade, everything's messed up, even my ability to telnet or connect via serial. Figures.


Same here. 3.1 was working fine. Sliced 6.3b into the mix and the problems began. I'd see the link light and power on the network adapter but it didn't keep my static IP. I scanned my network and it couldn't be found. Pulled the drive and ran the zipper on it. Finally got it to take the static IP. Now there seems to be an issue with two TivoWebPlus / tivowebplus directories and the wrong run is running. Addtionally, tserver and vserver don't work properly.


----------



## Lord Vader

Were you able to Zipper the drive after it was at 6.3x?

Also, did you try rerunning tweak after you "re-Zippered" it?


----------



## gworkman

It took 3 times to get the Tivo to actually "take" the zipper. I did nothing different between the three trys but, yes...I could get the zipper to take. I have uninstalled and re-run tweak several times, to no avail.


----------



## Lord Vader

I fear nothing is really going to work right. I might as well start everything from scratch and stay at 6.3a. 

This inexplicable BS pisses me off to no end.


----------



## gworkman

I thought to myself I shouldn't mess with the stuff since it was working. Now..I tried doing another tweak_uninstall, then re-install. The telnet session keeps crapping out during the tweak.sh process. Why didn't I listen to myself???? Should have endured the slowness/reliablity of 3.1f.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, 6.3a had the audio dropouts for me. I waited a couple days to see if anyone had problems going from 6.3a to 6.3b. I could live with the loss of telnet, since I have a serial cable. But to lose BOTH connectivity methods I never expected. As I said above, there's no reason that should have happened.


----------



## sk33t3r

In a previous post, rbautch successfully did the slicer upgrade from 6.3a to b, I think I am going to wait a few days to see what happens.


----------



## muzzymate

Am I doing something wrong? I'm trying to run the slicer to upgrade my system to 6.3b. I issue the command "./slicer 6.3b-01-2-357" (without the quotes) and receive the following message: "6.3b-01-2-357 is not a valid TiVo software version! Exiting". I can see the version sitting there while browsing the mfs system in TWP.

Help! My fiance is ready to throw out the Tivo if it drops another second of audio of Justice.


----------



## sk33t3r

Why are you guys in such a big ass hurry to go to 6.3b, Im going to sit back and see if anyone finds any other issues, we all know DTV isnt the brightest bunch.


----------



## Lord Vader

sk33t3r said:


> In a previous post, rbautch successfully did the slicer upgrade from 6.3a to b


I know, which is why I'm baffled--and pissed--as to why mine resulted in so many problems: loss of hacks and loss of connectivity.


----------



## robn77

Lord Vader said:


> I know, which is why I'm baffled--and pissed--as to why mine resulted in so many problems: loss of hacks and loss of connectivity.


When I sliced my machine from 3.1.5 to 6.3b, my network died at first.

I ended up going in via serial and commenting out all hacks (endpad, tivoweb, mfs_ftp) and restarted the TiVo. Once it went in and re-created the links, it ran the network piece of the author file. After that, networking was back on.

I have slowly been bringing my hacks back online so I can debug any issues.


----------



## sk33t3r

I wonder if it has to due with what version of zipper was installed????


----------



## Lord Vader

robn77 said:


> When I sliced my machine from 3.1.5 to 6.3b, my network died at first.
> 
> I ended up going in via serial and commenting out all hacks (endpad, tivoweb, mfs_ftp) and restarted the TiVo. Once it went in and re-created the links, it ran the network piece of the author file. After that, networking was back on.
> 
> I have slowly been bringing my hacks back online so I can debug any issues.


I wouldn't mind the problems so much if I hadn't lost serial connectivity as well. I've never had that happen to me before, fortunately.


----------



## gworkman

Well..after spending the entire day on this project, I'm reloading 3.1. It is so frustrating trying to follow these threads to get accurate information. I purchased and installed the latest slicer today because I saw the audio fix on 6.3b. Saw RBautch saying the slicer worked fine. It didn't work fine here. Why does everything have to be so secretive? Why can't there be a single source for doing this right? Why couldn't DirecTV have just given us the features that this community has added? 

I'm very disappointed!!!


----------



## rbautch

gworkman said:


> Well..after spending the entire day on this project, I'm reloading 3.1. It is so frustrating trying to follow these threads to get accurate information. I purchased and installed the latest slicer today because I saw the audio fix on 6.3b. Saw RBautch saying the slicer worked fine. It didn't work fine here. Why does everything have to be so secretive? Why can't there be a single source for doing this right? Why couldn't DirecTV have just given us the features that this community has added?
> 
> I'm very disappointed!!!


Doesn't sound like you enjoy hacking. Why not just let your tivo upgrade to 6.3b stock software? Or perhaps try to figure out what you did wrong?


----------



## sk33t3r

gworkman said:


> Well..after spending the entire day on this project, I'm reloading 3.1. It is so frustrating trying to follow these threads to get accurate information. I purchased and installed the latest slicer today because I saw the audio fix on 6.3b. Saw RBautch saying the slicer worked fine. It didn't work fine here. Why does everything have to be so secretive? Why can't there be a single source for doing this right? Why couldn't DirecTV have just given us the features that this community has added?
> 
> I'm very disappointed!!!


This is why I am waiting.


----------



## abbottpc

I upgraded via the slicer and everything worked fine for me too. I used version 1.3. My caller id even works.


----------



## rbautch

muzzymate said:


> Am I doing something wrong? I'm trying to run the slicer to upgrade my system to 6.3b. I issue the command "./slicer 6.3b-01-2-357" (without the quotes) and receive the following message: "6.3b-01-2-357 is not a valid TiVo software version! Exiting". I can see the version sitting there while browsing the mfs system in TWP.
> 
> Help! My fiance is ready to throw out the Tivo if it drops another second of audio of Justice.


I believe you have an old version of the slicer. Unzip the attached script and put it in the same directory as the slicer and run it with *sh changeSW.sh*. This will temporarily adjust the name of your software to pass the slicer test. After you're done slicing, run *sh changeSW.sh revert* to change it back.


----------



## gworkman

rbautch said:


> Doesn't sound like you enjoy hacking. Why not just let your tivo upgrade to 6.3b stock software? Or perhaps try to figure out what you did wrong?


I wouldn't mind spending the time searching and hacking if it led to fruitful results. I don't mean to come off the wrong way in this community as it has the only information available to get where I want to go. It's just that I've spent over 10 hours on this project today (albeit not simultaneously) and my end result is nothing.

If I took a hacked 3.15f, applied the latest slicer patch to bring it up to 6.3b, what could I have done wrong? I'm using the recommended USB adapter and followed the instructions as they are given.

This evening, I reformatted the hard drive back to 3.15f using the PTV Upgrade image and still can't get my FA120 to show a power light. I've swapped the USB adapter and cable with another unit that is functioning and still no love.

RBAUTCH...you are the last person I'd want to insult or be on the wrong side of the fence with. Please understand...I'm just very frustrated.


----------



## tsunami

Lord Vader said:


> No, it works on 6.3a and 6.3b. In fact, it works on all 6.x versions.


Here is the error message I got when trying to run bufferhack

TivoWebPlus slicer
backup superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.1.tcl
bufferhack41.tcl tivowebplus-v1.3.1-061022.tgz
mfs_network tweak.sh
network.tcl tweak_uninstall.sh
set_mrv_name_67.tcl
HDTiVO-TiVo#
HDTiVO-TiVo# ./bufferhack41.tcl 90

Buffer Hack 4.1
(C) 2/28/2005 by JJBliss/jeboo/black_widow000/MuscleNerd
All credit goes to embeem, Alphawolf,alldeadhomiez, John1980,
BlackWidow000, bsnelson, DarkHelmet, MuscleNerd, PGM, SR712, kaustic and cashion
And jeboo for the tivoapp patches that fix the play bar issues
and MuscleNerd for showing me how to script tivoapp patches

Checking tivoapp version...
Your tivoapp version is not recognized. Post the following information:

Version: 6.3a-01-2-357 Tivoapp size: 21983972


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I wish I knew why it worked for me.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, here's something weird...I just happened to check my system information under "settings" and it says my software version is 6.3*a*! Now why would it say that when I upgraded to 6.3b? In fact, the splash screen when upgrading and rebooting was the traditional DirecTV service update one, which is what occurred when I went from 3.1.5f to 6.3a.


----------



## gworkman

Stupid question but... is there a possiblility that DirecTV can do a firmware update to disable USB ports? I've re-imaged my HD several times with the PTV upgrade and cannot get a power light on my FA120. Have tried multiple USB cables and FA120 adapters.


----------



## addicted4life

gworkman said:


> Stupid question but... is there a possiblility that DirecTV can do a firmware update to disable USB ports? I've re-imaged my HD several times with the PTV upgrade and cannot get a power light on my FA120. Have tried multiple USB cables and FA120 adapters.


you're probably missing a critical step, are you using zipper ? or ptvnet ?


----------



## sk33t3r

gworkman more details please. OS and what have you done thus far.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Hey Gang,

I just want to tip my hat to all of you.

There is clearly an evolutionary process at work here, and its really interesting to watch.

I wanted to let you in on a few things. When The Slicer was developed, it was not done with anything like this, in mind. In fact, at the time, we'd really lost all hope that there would even be a 6.3 upgrade available for the HR10-250, and that folks were going to be stuck with 3.1.5f forever.

The Slicer was originally developed as a 'tool' (not a solution) for folks who were fiddling with hacked Series2 standalone units. We figured its evolution might be the key to offering a more 'supportable' PTVnet-like solution for the standalone boxes down the road.

So with all that said, its been REALLY interesting to see how things have unfolded with the 6.3 release. Right as we released the Slicer, 6.3 came out, and of course we were eager to evolve the slicer to accommodate it - that is why we released a batch of free upgrades for it because we saw that it was being used in a new and different way (the reason why it was so different is because there was a radical architectural difference between 3.1.5f and 6.3, and as I said before, we did not foresee such an event hapening; much different than say 7.1 to 7.2 on an SA unit, or even to 8.0 or 8.1...)

Well anyway, what I wanted to say is that I'm just blown away at how the tool has been taken to a new level in its use, and I'm glad to see that its working for most.

I'll also say that I've stayed in the fray here quite deliberately - simply because I am *behind* when it comes to a lot of this stuff. (Yup, I don't even have the 6.3b slices on my own system which is waiting for it), and to admit that I am on the verge of not even understanding all of the uses to which it is being put. 

So anyway, just wanted to say thanks to the supporters out there. Especially to rbautch who has embraced our stuff and helped to figure out new and interesting ways to use it with his own stuff (eg The Zipper / Enhancements) to make things even better.

Early next year, I am going to be doing some deep thinking about the next steps to take and this is one of the threads I'll be dissecting with the hopes of making the next batch of tools even easier to use and even more robust than the last; I look forward to it.

Cheers,
Lou


----------



## gworkman

I'm booting up using the PTV Boot Disk. It instructs me to insert the Instant Cake CD. I follow the steps and my 250 GB hard drive is at 3.15f. During the install, I answer yes to all questions (upgraded USB drivers, Telnet, FTP etc..). When I put the hard drive back into the Tivo, my FA 120 adapter shows no power lights. I then try running the zipper, hoping it will make a difference, but it does not. Still no power on the adapter.

One thought...I had Caller ID working on 3.15f. When I ran the slicer to 6.3b, I left the phone line plugged in. I could see caller ID working on 6.3b, but I wonder if maybe I should have left the phone line unplugged until I had a successful fake call.

Another question...When I use the PTV Boot Disk and re-image the drive, I am assuming that it is wiping everything that existed prior to re-installing. Am I correct, or could there be other mods left on the hard drive that need to be removed. If so, is there a method to re-format the drive before re-imaging?


----------



## gsr

gworkman said:


> I wouldn't mind spending the time searching and hacking if it led to fruitful results. I don't mean to come off the wrong way in this community as it has the only information available to get where I want to go. It's just that I've spent over 10 hours on this project today (albeit not simultaneously) and my end result is nothing.


If you consider that the people who figured all this stuff out have spent hundreds of hours sometimes with nothing to show for it as the end of the day, 10 hours really isn't all that bad. The end result you're seeking is worth the time it takes to get there - it just takes a lot of patience sometimes.


----------



## gworkman

gsr said:


> If you consider that the people who figured all this stuff out have spent hundreds of hours sometimes with nothing to show for it as the end of the day, 10 hours really isn't all that bad. The end result you're seeking is worth the time it takes to get there - it just takes a lot of patience sometimes.


You're 100% correct. I suppose, in hindsight, it was bad form to complain here. After my third attempt of re-imaging the drive, the USB lights finally came up. I really don't understand what I did differently from one install to the next.


----------



## cheer

Lord Vader said:


> Well, I wish I knew why it worked for me.


You got a modified bufferhack from somewhere, or you modified it and then forgot that you did.

These are the only two possibilities.


----------



## Runch Machine

I used the Slicer that I got a couple of months ago to upgrade from 6.3a to 6.3b and it worked great! Thanks to all the participants here who make this possible. After if was done I did the Tivoapp mods and everything is back the way it was but now my HD Tivo is on 6.3b.


----------



## addicted4life

gworkman said:


> I'm booting up using the PTV Boot Disk. It instructs me to insert the Instant Cake CD. I follow the steps and my 250 GB hard drive is at 3.15f. During the install, I answer yes to all questions (upgraded USB drivers, Telnet, FTP etc..). QUOTE]
> 
> If you are trying to run the zipper, you need to make a new disk, that uses both the PTV $5 boot disk iso, and an instantcake image iso. This new disk combines all this into what is called the zipper.... boot with the zipper disk.


----------



## Popvideo

I've got a newbie question. I recently used the Slicer to upgrade my hacked HR10-250 to 6.3b. i thought my USB drivers were in the correct spot so everything would work correctly. unfortunately, after the install, reboot, reboot, the USB adapter won't connect to the network. i had the belkin 200m version two so i needed the drivers from here. the issue now is that i can't get into the box without pulling the drive.

my question is: Is there a way to access the box via USB only? i have a Mac powerbook that has no serial port. only usb and ethernet and firewire. any suggestions would be appreciated. i'd rather not pull the drive again if i can avoid it.

thanks, 
popvideo


----------



## rbautch

Popvideo said:


> I've got a newbie question. I recently used the Slicer to upgrade my hacked HR10-250 to 6.3b. i thought my USB drivers were in the correct spot so everything would work correctly. unfortunately, after the install, reboot, reboot, the USB adapter won't connect to the network. i had the belkin 200m version two so i needed the drivers from here. the issue now is that i can't get into the box without pulling the drive.
> 
> my question is: Is there a way to access the box via USB only? i have a Mac powerbook that has no serial port. only usb and ethernet and firewire. any suggestions would be appreciated. i'd rather not pull the drive again if i can avoid it.
> 
> thanks,
> popvideo


Until you get the right drivers installed, you can access the box in one of three ways: 1)build/buy a serial cable, 2)use an adapter supported by stock drivers, like the FA120, or 3)pull the drive.


----------



## vMAC

I just did the upgrade from 6.3a to b using slicer. Now my Tivo G adapter is no longer working. Keeps giving me this error whenever I plug it in.


Code:


hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s                                                  
Switching to OHCI                 
usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0xa5c/0xbd11) is not claimed by any active driver                                                                                
. 
hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 103, change 10, 12 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 1, portstatus                          
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 501, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 511, change 0, 480 Mb/s                                                 
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 503, change 10, 480 Mb/s                                                  
hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                                
hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s                                
hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 2, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 4, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s
hub.c: port 5, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

Looked at usb.map in /platform/etc/hotplug and it still has Tivo adapter listed; what gives?


----------



## sk33t3r

DVR playgound updates their site with instructions to upgrade to 6.3b. You can go to the link above or there the instructions are;

Confirm that you have the 6.3b slices. In telnet, echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh . If you see "6.3b-01-2-357" in the list, you have the slices. You may also have "6.3-01-2-357" and/or "6.3a-01-2-357," but disregard those. If you do not have the 6.3b slices, you should be able to force a Daily Call using your ethernet connection to get them:

In telnet, go to the directory where the Slicer is located and enter

./slicer 6.3b-01-2-357

Hit ENTER or y at the prompts as appropriate. The Slicer will run checks to make sure you have everything required, and if everything is there, it will proceed with the upgrade. After everything is installed, you will need to provide a static IP for your TiVo and your router's (gateway's) IP. Double-check your entries, otherwise, you may not be able to log into your TiVo after the upgrade. Reboot the TiVo after the Slicer installation is complete. If all went well, you should now have 6.3b, complete with groups (folders) and your networking capability retained. Don't be alarmed if the HR10-250 reboots itself immediately after the first boot with 6.3b; this is normal.

*** If you have an HR10-250 that has already been upgraded to 6.3/6.3a using the Slicer, check to see if you have the 6.3b slices. If you do, you can immediately run ./slicer 6.3b-01-2-357. If you do not have the 6.3b slices, edit /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh using the same procedure as rc.sysinit above (line 45: "export DEBUG_BOARD=true"), reboot, and force a Daily Call. Your 6.3b slices should appear after 2 a.m.

TIVOWEBPLUS ALERT WHEN UPGRADING AN HR10-250 TO 6.3B!!!

Do not create a Season Pass within TiVoWebPlus version 1.3.1 after the 6.3b upgrade, as your Now Playing List may no longer work (selecting shows in the NPL does nothing). If you have already scheduled a Season Pass in TWP, just delete it, and your NPL should work again.

DISABLE ENCRYPTION, ENABLE 30-SECOND SKIP, BACKDOORS, AND HMO/HME(!)

rootwrite

cp /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.orig

cd /tvbin

mv tivoapp tivoapp.tmp

cp tivoapp.tmp tivoapp

chmod 755 tivoapp

echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1602412

echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220

echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804900

echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436

echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524

echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672

rootread

reboot

FAKECALL 
To get fakecall working after the upgrade, edit /ptvupgrade/bin/fakecall.tcl:

Change (line #36) dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7

to

try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch junk { }

RESTORE YOUR "DVRUPGRADE" SPLASH SCREEN

cd /tvbin

cp AlmostThere.png AlmostThere.png.orig

rm AlmostThere.png

cd /init/ptv_images

cp PromScreen2Version7.NTSC.png /tvbin/AlmostThere.png

Most of the credit for the above should be given to rbautch at TCF (and here) for the instructions. The above procedure is not "officially" supported by DVRupgrade, so don't go asking questions in the Official DVRupgrade Forum in the ************* community. There are several threads on 6.3(a/b) at TiVo Community Forums. Credit for the HMO/HME patches should be given to "mr_zorg" at ************.


----------



## addicted4life

I knew I'd fudge sumthing up, but hey, they payoff is well worth it !

I have succeeded with getting 6.3b on my fa120

but failed to keep my network with a usb200mver2

I read the posts about copying my usb drivers ( think this is all of em: ax8817x.o, ehci-hcd.o, pegasus.o, usb-ohci.o, usbcore.o and usbnet.o ) to /install/lib/modules
and also to /install/platform/lib/modules

I added this to my usb.map file

device ax8817x
product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200Mv2
product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB
product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB

rebooted and now no more network. I even tried with my fa120 ...nada

What files do I need to check once I get in with serial ?


----------



## rbautch

addicted4life said:


> I knew I'd fudge sumthing up, but hey, they payoff is well worth it !
> 
> I have succeeded with getting 6.3b on my fa120
> 
> but failed to keep my network with a usb200mver2
> 
> I read the posts about copying my usb drivers ( think this is all of em: ax8817x.o, ehci-hcd.o, pegasus.o, usb-ohci.o, usbcore.o and usbnet.o ) to /install/lib/modules
> and also to /install/platform/lib/modules
> 
> I added this to my usb.map file
> 
> device ax8817x
> product 13b1 0018 Linksys USB200Mv2
> product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB
> product 0b95 1780 Airlink AGIGAUSB
> 
> rebooted and now no more network. I even tried with my fa120 ...nada
> 
> What files do I need to check once I get in with serial ?


ax8817x.o can't just be copied. It has to be a symlink to usbnet.o


----------



## rbautch

vMAC said:


> usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0xa5c/0xbd11) is not claimed by any active driver


 This message is normal and can be ignored. Post your full serial output (as an attachment). Does the adapter light up? Also make sure the vend/prod code above shows up exactly the same in usb.map. Type lsmod to see which drivers are loaded. You could try manually loading the appropriate driver with insmod CNXTSPDriver.o. You could also try using Jamies backported drivers.


----------



## vMAC

rbautch said:


> This message is normal and can be ignored. Post your full serial output (as an attachment). Does the adapter light up? Also make sure the vend/prod code above shows up exactly the same in usb.map. Type lsmod to see which drivers are loaded. You could try manually loading the appropriate driver with insmod CNXTSPDriver.o. You could also try using Jamies backported drivers.


Yes the adaptor lights up, but no link light, and I can't find it with my router. So I know that it's not connecting. Here is the info right out of the usb.map that I have in the /lib/modules dir



Code:


device usb-cdc
    product 0a5c bd11 CDC Downloader
    product 0a5c 0cdc CDC Proto board
    product 150a 1010 TiVo Wireless G
    product 150a 1011 TiVo Wireless G

It appears that mine correlates to the top one, but I actually have a Tivo Wireless G adaptor ( was working perfectly fine with 6.3a).

I tried loading usb-cdc.o before i made this post and that didn't help. Just tried loading CNXTSPDriver.o and it did nothing either. I was going to try Jamies backported drivers but since it was working with stock 6.3a drivers, I didn't think it was necessary, nor do I think that I have read enough of his thread to not totally trash my Tivo in the process.

I have attached a reboot log of my Tivo hopefully that helps. BTW when I first installed 6.3b and lost network the first thing that I did was try to rerun your script (thinking since you said it would install Jamie's backported drivers) that it would solve my problem. Well after running it, it uninstalled what had been running for the last 2 months flawlessly. Then while installing the new stuff somehow the drive was in read-only mode so some stuff wasn't written (i.e. rcsysinit.author?) and therefore now I can't figure out how to mount the partition readwrite. I don't know if this has added to my problems and if I'm going to have to pull the drive and rerun the zipper, but your help is appreciated. Thank again.


----------



## rbautch

vMAC said:


> Yes the adaptor lights up, but no link light, and I can't find it with my router. So I know that it's not connecting. Here is the info right out of the usb.map that I have in the /lib/modules dir
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> device usb-cdc
> product 0a5c bd11 CDC Downloader
> product 0a5c 0cdc CDC Proto board
> product 150a 1010 TiVo Wireless G
> product 150a 1011 TiVo Wireless G
> 
> It appears that mine correlates to the top one, but I actually have a Tivo Wireless G adaptor ( was working perfectly fine with 6.3a).
> 
> I tried loading usb-cdc.o before i made this post and that didn't help. Just tried loading CNXTSPDriver.o and it did nothing either. I was going to try Jamies backported drivers but since it was working with stock 6.3a drivers, I didn't think it was necessary, nor do I think that I have read enough of his thread to not totally trash my Tivo in the process.
> 
> I have attached a reboot log of my Tivo hopefully that helps. BTW when I first installed 6.3b and lost network the first thing that I did was try to rerun your script (thinking since you said it would install Jamie's backported drivers) that it would solve my problem. Well after running it, it uninstalled what had been running for the last 2 months flawlessly. Then while installing the new stuff somehow the drive was in read-only mode so some stuff wasn't written (i.e. rcsysinit.author?) and therefore now I can't figure out how to mount the partition readwrite. I don't know if this has added to my problems and if I'm going to have to pull the drive and rerun the zipper, but your help is appreciated. Thank again.


The only problem I see in your console output is your original errors that read


Code:


hub.c: port 1, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

It almost looks like your drivers can make up their mind if they're usb1.1 or usb2.0. Replacing them with Jamie's backports could help. The tweak.sh script should mount your filesystem read-write. Try mounting read-write yourself to see if there is something that would prevent it from doing so. I you don't know how to do that, you have some reading to do.


----------



## swspjcd

I managed to update my HR10-250 to v6.3b with Slicer and unfortunately lost my network connection. It turned out it was my fault as I had a typo in the usb.map file so I had to pull the drive. Now that I've got it all work and have all my hacks reapplied, I'm still getting "pending restart" and it's rebooting at 2am everynight. Can someone point me to the "no thanks" patch for 6.3b tivoapp binary or a working alternative?
Thanks.


----------



## vMAC

Thanks again rbautch I will read up so more and see what finally works.


----------



## tsunami

I have gotten everything working pretty well on my HR10-250. 6.3B with Caller ID working, Bufferhack and TWP 1.3.1
My question is with TWP 1.3.1 is it safe to rearrange Season Passes?
Also, I see there is a 1.4 beta out there. Anyone using it? Rbautch, do you automatically add the latest TWP to your enhancements? If so, when.
I did have one problem with gotomydvr, when it tried to install it said not enough room, or something to that effect.
Any ideas?


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm trying to install the patches to make permanent the 30-second skip, disable encryption, etc., but when I do, I keep getting "not enough space" messages. Here's what I'm typing:



> rootwrite
> 
> cp /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.orig
> 
> cd /tvbin
> 
> mv tivoapp tivoapp.tmp
> 
> cp tivoapp.tmp tivoapp _(I get the "out of space" message immediately after entering this command)_
> chmod 755 tivoapp
> 
> echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1602412
> 
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220
> 
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804900
> 
> echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436
> 
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524
> 
> echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672
> 
> rootread
> 
> reboot


Here's what my /tvbin dir looks like:



Code:


AlmostThere.png             httpd
AlmostThere.png.bak         httpget
ApgManager                  huxley
AtscTunerD                  i2cdev
EthernetMacAddressStore     installNFS
GetTivoConfig               installSw.itcl
HmeHost                     irdSerialNumber
HpkFrontPanel               jpm
HpkPlatform                 keydump
HpkTrayOpen                 kickstart
InstallingSoftware.png      knquery
Kickstart.png               mcp
KnownHostComponent          memmonitor
RendezvousDaemon            mfsadd
SevereError.png             mfsassert
SiHost                      mfscheck
SystemServices              mfsd
TvLauncher                  modem
atscapp                     modempatch
bf                          modemtest
blinkleds                   modemtype
camtest                     myworld
checkForSwInstall           osdwriter
checkkernel                 overheat.png
checkpanic-asic             podapp
cobratest                   procd
configure_port.sh           progressiveBootConfirm
convert-db                  progressiveBootConfirm.png
crypto                      reboot
dbconvert.png               recordforever
dbgc-mcp                    send5505
dssapp                      settime
dssapp-sniffer              sha
dssappAV                    shmemd
dssappAV-sniffer            si9190test
factoryReset.png            tclient_post
fancontrol                  tcphonehome
fsfix                       text2osd
genkey                      ticket
get_macaddr_TGC01.sh        tivoapp
goto                        tivoapp.orig
http_get                    tivosh
http_post                   zapPgdEtc.png
HDTIVO-bash#

What's the best way to free up space so I can do the above patches?


----------



## tsunami

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4599024

Make sure you heed rbautch's warning to make your disk read only.


----------



## addicted4life

rbautch said:


> ax8817x.o can't just be copied. It has to be a symlink to usbnet.o


I have serial connection, but I cannot find ax8817x.o for a symlink

should I run tweak ?

serial reboot gives me this error

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver.
ehci-dummy: dummy EHCI module loaded


----------



## RonOhio

My current software vers is 6.3a and when I force a call I get "pending restart" when I reboot I still only have 6.3a but I think I am getting approval for 6.3b.

Originally I did a manual slice upgrade from 3.1.5 to 6.3a. I zippered while at 3.1.5 and then ran the enhancement script. I didn't pay too much attention to what the enhancement script was installing because I was just going to do a manual slice upgrade per Cheer's instructions in this thread (post 4) http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=317471 and I thought that would overwrite the hacks.

Is it possible that one of the enhancement tweaks is blocking the new software version from installing? If so can I put the drive in my computer and edit a file to let the upgrade go through? I did this hack on 4 receivers that have been collecting a lot of shows so I would like to preserve the shows if possible.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Lord Vader

tsunami said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4599024
> 
> Make sure you heed rbautch's warning to make your disk read only.


I'm quite familiar with this advice, but what does it have to do with the "not enough space" responses I get when attempting the above patches.?


----------



## bigrig

Thanks for posting your notes. I had to read a long time before I felt comfortable proceeding with the upgrade. I used the Slicer to upgrade from 3.1.5d to 6.3b, and it worked great. Just had to modify the line in fakecall.tcl, and had to copy .joerc from the root directory.

And then I patched tivoapp as follows:


Code:


<HMO/HME>
echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524
echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672
<Encryption>
echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1602412
<30 sec skip>
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220

EDIT - And I also had to create /etc/group and /etc/passwd to get crond going again. Used the following commands (thanks rbautch!):


Code:


echo 'root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh' > /etc/passwd
echo 'root:x:0:  ' > /etc/group




100Tbps said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been trying to compile some notes to document the steps required to successfully upgrade. I was hoping others could chip in for the post-upgrade workarounds to make sure the list is complete, then we could make this a standalone post / sticky for others to leverage.
> 
> Regarding the upgrade to 6.3a itself:
> http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...en=PROD&Product_Code=S2-SLICER&Category_Code=
> Buy the slicer
> 
> http://tivo.hobby-site.org/forum/thread/13403/?page=1
> How to use the slicer
> 
> Since there seems to be a problem with fakecall, after the upgrade, do this
> In the file: /enhancements/fakecall.itcl
> Edit this line:
> dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7
> 
> So it reads as this instead:
> try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch junk { }
> 
> To implement the daily call over Ethernet, do this:
> Edit /etc/rc.d/StageD_PreMfs/rc.Sequence_150.CheckForDebug.sh
> change:
> export DEBUG_BOARD=false
> to:
> export DEBUG_BOARD=true
> then reboot for the change to take effect.
> 
> So my questions are as follows:
> - I've read there is a fakecall.tcl in /busybox in addition to /enhancements. Is the workaround above required in both files?
> - If fakecall gets the edit above, should fakecall still be commented out of the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file? I'm not sure what the exact problem is with fakecall or if it's invoked from somewhere else.
> - I've read about caller-id problems but I'm not clear on if anything is required to fix something or if things work ok on their own.
> - Is the edit for /tvbin/installSw.itcl file still needed before starting or does the slicer take care of this?
> change:
> exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout
> to:
> exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout
> 
> And also change
> this: reboot
> to: exit 0
> 
> Thanks in advance for the suggested edits and tips!


----------



## Lord Vader

I was wondering, and perhaps rbautch or cheer can answer this: instead of attempting the above patches and not being able to due to that "not enough space" problem, can I instead copy tivoapp to my desktop, use Textpad to edit it with the patches, then ftp that back to my unit, overwriting the existing tivoapp? If so, what steps should I take to ensure I don't FUBAR my unit? I'm pretty sure I'd know what to do, but it never hurts to ask those more knowledgeable to prevent me from doing something stupid.


----------



## Lord Vader

bigrig said:


> Thanks for posting your notes. I had to read a long time before I felt comfortable proceeding with the upgrade. I used the Slicer to upgrade from 3.1.5d to 6.3b, and it worked great. Just had to modify the line in fakecall.tcl, and had to copy .joerc from the root directory.
> 
> And then I patched tivoapp as follows:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <HMO/HME>
> echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524
> echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672
> <Encryption>
> echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1602412
> <30 sec skip>
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220


Bigrig, did you do these patches directly via telnet, or did you ftp your tivoapp, edit it, then send it back to your unit (see my post above)? I ask because I'm having this annoying problem of "not enough space" preventing me from doing the patches via telnet.


----------



## bigrig

Lord Vader said:


> I'm quite familiar with this advice, but what does it have to do with the "not enough space" responses I get when attempting the above patches.?


I ran into this when copying tivoapp, a couple searches at the DDB helped me out.

You can use tivoweb "Info" or enter "df -h" in telnet and it will show you how much space you have on the root partition.

Like so:
/dev/hda7 ext2 124M 104M 13M 89% /
/dev/hda9 ext2 124M 30M 87M 26% /var

I went through the folders and deleted several items that I didn't need to be there. That combined with "e2fsck -p /dev/hda7" helped me get enough space.

Matt


----------



## sk33t3r

Lord Vader said:


> I'm trying to install the patches to make permanent the 30-second skip, disable encryption, etc., but when I do, I keep getting "not enough space" messages. Here's what I'm typing:
> 
> Here's what my /tvbin dir looks like:
> 
> What's the best way to free up space so I can do the above patches?


The easiest way is by FTP, you can delete what you dont need, just be damn careful. If your in telnet then do rm filename. I wouldnt delete anything out of the /tvbin, you might wat to check your /hacks or /enhancement directories. In my /tvbin I have a tvioap.backup and tivoap both 13mb


----------



## Lord Vader

cheer said:


> I don't think so. Bufferhack 4.1 has no support for 6.3/6.3a/6.3b unless you manually add it.


Cheer, when I redid my HR10-250 again today, I once again used the bufferhack41.tcl from the DD forum. When it ran, it gave me the response of checking my software version and actually said "version 6.3 supported" when it ran.

I'm attaching the file I used. Feel free to check it out.


----------



## Lord Vader

sk33t3r said:


> The easiest way is by FTP, you can delete what you dont need, just be damn careful. If your in telnet then do rm filename. I wouldnt delete anything out of the /tvbin, you might wat to check your /hacks or /enhancement directories. In my /tvbin I have a tvioap.backup and tivoap both 13mb


Would it be better, then, instead of removing (rm) tivoapp, to copy it--is there a way to do this?--to my desktop, edit it, then send it back to the unit, overwriting the one still there? Just checking. I know this is Linux, so maybe I'm still thinking too much of a Windows environment.


----------



## Lord Vader

bigrig said:


> I ran into this when copying tivoapp, a couple searches at the DDB helped me out.
> 
> You can use tivoweb "Info" or enter "df -h" in telnet and it will show you how much space you have on the root partition.
> 
> Like so:
> /dev/hda7 ext2 124M 104M 13M 89% /
> /dev/hda9 ext2 124M 30M 87M 26% /var
> 
> I went through the folders and deleted several items that I didn't need to be there. That combined with "e2fsck -p /dev/hda7" helped me get enough space.
> 
> Matt


FYI, here's my info:



> Filesystem Type Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
> /dev/hda7 ext2 124M 116M 1.2M 99% /
> /dev/hda9 ext2 124M 21M 97M 18% /var


----------



## addicted4life

hr10-250 @ 6.3b 

I just found a problem with 30 second skip

if I hit the button twice, it reboots my dtivo

anyone else ??


----------



## sk33t3r

You can copy it over via ftp, but I editing it on your pc, no idea.

I guess 6.3b takes up a lot of space, Im at 3.1.5f still and here is my disk space.

HR10-250-TiVo# df -h
Filesystem Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda4 124M 67M 51M 57% /
/dev/hda9 124M 18M 100M 15% /var
HR10-250-TiVo#


----------



## Lord Vader

tall1 said:


> You did not get that from the other place and you should remove it from here because the author has not updated it since Feb-2006.


Don't tell me I didn't get it from there when I did. I got that from DD. Period. It makes no sense for me to outright lie about it.


----------



## Lord Vader

sk33t3r said:


> You can copy it over via ftp, but I editing it on your pc, no idea.


If it's like other edited files, one edits it via TextPad, saves it, then sends it back. Now, just to doublecheck: if I ftp it using FileZilla, for example, I can't recall whether this removes it and sends it to my desktop, or if it just sends it to my desktop without removing it from the unit itself.


----------



## Lord Vader

Where do you think? I searched for "bufferhack"--there are different versions--and found the one designed for versions 6.x

At the same time, I also downloaded bufferhack32, which was for my HDVRs running 4.01b software versions.


----------



## Lord Vader

Ditto.


----------



## cheer

Lord Vader said:


> I was wondering, and perhaps rbautch or cheer can answer this: instead of attempting the above patches and not being able to due to that "not enough space" problem, can I instead copy tivoapp to my desktop, use Textpad to edit it with the patches, then ftp that back to my unit, overwriting the existing tivoapp? If so, what steps should I take to ensure I don't FUBAR my unit? I'm pretty sure I'd know what to do, but it never hurts to ask those more knowledgeable to prevent me from doing something stupid.


Not Textpad; you can use a hext editor like Winhex.

However, you can't overwrite a running tivoapp, so this really doesn't buy you anything. You need to figure out what's chewing up all the space. I'm betting you have many copies of tivoapp. Nuke all but your current one and your virgin one.


----------



## cheer

Lord Vader said:


> Cheer, when I redid my HR10-250 again today, I once again used the bufferhack41.tcl from the DD forum. When it ran, it gave me the response of checking my software version and actually said "version 6.3 supported" when it ran.
> 
> I'm attaching the file I used. Feel free to check it out.


That ain't the one on DDB. I just re-downloaded it from DDB, and it doesn't have the 6.3 line in it.

The official file thread is at youknowwhere/forum/showthread.php?t=42809. Where'd you find the one you've got? (You should probably remove it from your post at this point.)


----------



## bigrig

It would make things a lot easier if we could just link to DDB.


----------



## Lord Vader

cheer said:


> That ain't the one on DDB. I just re-downloaded it from DDB, and it doesn't have the 6.3 line in it.
> 
> The official file thread is at youknowwhere/forum/showthread.php?t=42809. Where'd you find the one you've got? (You should probably remove it from your post at this point.)


Cheer, I'm not kidding you when I tell you I downloaded that from DD. I'm not intelligent enough to know where else to look for something like that.


----------



## Lord Vader

cheer said:


> Not Textpad; you can use a hext editor like Winhex.
> 
> However, you can't overwrite a running tivoapp, so this really doesn't buy you anything. You need to figure out what's chewing up all the space. I'm betting you have many copies of tivoapp. Nuke all but your current one and your virgin one.


Here's what's listed in my /tvbin directory. Note that there aren't many versions of tivoapp shown:



Code:


AlmostThere.png             httpd
AlmostThere.png.bak         httpget
ApgManager                  huxley
AtscTunerD                  i2cdev
EthernetMacAddressStore     installNFS
GetTivoConfig               installSw.itcl
HmeHost                     irdSerialNumber
HpkFrontPanel               jpm
HpkPlatform                 keydump
HpkTrayOpen                 kickstart
InstallingSoftware.png      knquery
Kickstart.png               mcp
KnownHostComponent          memmonitor
RendezvousDaemon            mfsadd
SevereError.png             mfsassert
SiHost                      mfscheck
SystemServices              mfsd
TvLauncher                  modem
atscapp                     modempatch
bf                          modemtest
blinkleds                   modemtype
camtest                     myworld
checkForSwInstall           osdwriter
checkkernel                 overheat.png
checkpanic-asic             podapp
cobratest                   procd
configure_port.sh           progressiveBootConfirm
convert-db                  progressiveBootConfirm.png
crypto                      reboot
dbconvert.png               recordforever
dbgc-mcp                    send5505
dssapp                      settime
dssapp-sniffer              sha
dssappAV                    shmemd
dssappAV-sniffer            si9190test
factoryReset.png            tclient_post
fancontrol                  tcphonehome
fsfix                       text2osd
genkey                      ticket
get_macaddr_TGC01.sh        tivoapp
goto                        tivoapp.orig
http_get                    tivosh
http_post                   zapPgdEtc.png

I don't know what is taking up so much space, since I didn't do anything unusual to the unit to hog so much space. I simply Zippered it, sliced it to 6.3a, then tweaked it.


----------



## cheer

Lord Vader said:


> Here's what's listed in my /tvbin directory. Note that there aren't many versions of tivoapp shown:
> 
> I don't know what is taking up so much space, since I didn't do anything unusual to the unit to hog so much space. I simply Zippered it, sliced it to 6.3a, then tweaked it.


This isn't very readable. Use [ code ] tags instead of [ quote ] tags, and do an "ls -l" to get a full listing with filesizes.

You might also run an e2fsck on root. Make absolutely certain it is read-only.


----------



## Lord Vader

cheer said:


> This isn't very readable. Use [ code ] tags instead of [ quote ] tags, and do an "ls -l" to get a full listing with filesizes.
> 
> You might also run an e2fsck on root. Make absolutely certain it is read-only.


Here you go, cheer. Sorry about the quote tags. I keep forgetting the code tags. Duh.



Code:


-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       377324 Dec 16 22:20 AlmostThere.png
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        18501 Dec 16 22:20 AlmostThere.png.bak
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:05 ApgManager -> tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       126568 Sep 22 20:53 AtscTunerD
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        67048 Sep 22 20:53 EthernetMacAddressStore
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         5576 Sep 22 20:52 GetTivoConfig
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:05 HmeHost -> tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       641048 Sep 22 20:53 HpkFrontPanel
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       635768 Sep 22 20:53 HpkPlatform
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       631384 Sep 22 20:53 HpkTrayOpen
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        21106 Sep 22 20:50 InstallingSoftware.png
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         9859 Sep 22 20:50 Kickstart.png
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:05 KnownHostComponent -> ti
voapp
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:05 RendezvousDaemon -> tivo
app
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        20296 Sep 22 20:50 SevereError.png
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:05 SiHost -> tivoapp
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:05 SystemServices -> tivoap
p
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:05 TvLauncher -> tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       718264 Sep 22 20:53 atscapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       643688 Sep 22 20:52 bf
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       635560 Sep 22 20:53 blinkleds
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        13960 Sep 22 20:52 camtest
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 checkForSwInstall -> tiv
oapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        26312 Sep 22 20:52 checkkernel
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       639928 Sep 22 20:53 checkpanic-asic
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        14696 Sep 22 20:52 cobratest
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         1277 Sep 22 20:51 configure_port.sh
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 convert-db -> tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       751336 Sep 22 20:53 crypto
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        21678 Sep 22 20:50 dbconvert.png
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 dbgc-mcp -> tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       506540 Sep 22 20:52 dssapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       506540 Sep 22 20:52 dssapp-sniffer
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       507796 Sep 22 20:52 dssappAV
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       507796 Sep 22 20:52 dssappAV-sniffer
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        29022 Sep 22 20:50 factoryReset.png
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       643880 Sep 22 20:53 fancontrol
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 fsfix -> tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         5592 Sep 22 20:52 genkey
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root          857 Sep 22 20:51 get_macaddr_TGC01.sh
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 goto -> tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        75560 Sep 22 20:53 http_get
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        75448 Sep 22 20:53 http_post
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 httpd -> tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        83624 Sep 22 20:52 httpget
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 huxley -> tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         9672 Sep 22 20:52 i2cdev
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         4582 Sep 22 20:50 installNFS
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         3431 Sep 22 20:51 installSw.itcl
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         5544 Sep 22 20:52 irdSerialNumber
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         3133 Sep 22 20:51 jpm
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       657128 Sep 22 20:52 keydump
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         1090 Sep 22 20:50 kickstart
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 knquery -> tivoapp
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 mcp -> tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         5576 Sep 22 20:52 memmonitor
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 mfsadd -> tivoapp
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 mfsassert -> tivoapp
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 mfscheck -> tivoapp
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 mfsd -> tivoapp
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 modem -> tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         9848 Sep 22 20:52 modempatch
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        13976 Sep 22 20:52 modemtest
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       631368 Sep 22 20:53 modemtype
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 myworld -> tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       784984 Sep 22 20:53 osdwriter
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        36081 Sep 22 20:50 overheat.png
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        55288 Sep 22 20:52 podapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        83820 Sep 22 20:53 procd
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 progressiveBootConfirm -
> tivoapp
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        25836 Sep 22 20:50 progressiveBootConfirm.p
ng
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         5528 Sep 22 20:52 reboot
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         1193 Sep 22 20:50 recordforever
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         9720 Sep 22 20:52 send5505
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       635512 Sep 22 20:53 settime
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         9704 Sep 22 20:52 sha
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 shmemd -> tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        88292 Sep 22 20:52 si9190test
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        71320 Sep 22 20:53 tclient_post
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 tcphonehome -> tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       644984 Sep 22 20:53 text2osd
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       672728 Sep 22 20:53 ticket
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root     21983972 Dec 16 21:40 tivoapp
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root     21983972 Dec 16 21:41 tivoapp.orig
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            7 Dec 16 21:06 tivosh -> tivoapp
-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         8803 Sep 22 20:50 zapPgdEtc.png

And, so I make SURE I know what I do e2fsck correctly, all I need to do is type "rootread" (or similar) at my bash prompt ("/") correct?


----------



## addicted4life

cheer said:


> That ain't the one on DDB. I just re-downloaded it from DDB, and it doesn't have the 6.3 line in it.
> 
> The official file thread is at youknowwhere/forum/showthread.php?t=42809. Where'd you find the one you've got? (You should probably remove it from your post at this point.)


what's all the fuss ?

this link leads to the same exact file dated 2-28-06

Vader's file is the latest and greatest from what I see


----------



## Lord Vader

cheer said:


> This isn't very readable. Use [ code ] tags instead of [ quote ] tags, and do an "ls -l" to get a full listing with filesizes.
> 
> You might also run an e2fsck on root. Make absolutely certain it is read-only.


Ran it on /dev/hda7. In addition to scrolling through tons of numbers, here is what it spit out when finished:



Code:


Inode bitmap differences: -10325 -10326 -10327 -14395 -14397 -18522 -18523 -1852
4 -18573 -20584 -20620 -24662.  IGNORED
Directories count wrong for group #5 (21, counted=18).  IGNORED
Directories count wrong for group #7 (10, counted=9).  IGNORED
Directories count wrong for group #9 (18, counted=15).  IGNORED
Directories count wrong for group #10 (15, counted=14).  IGNORED
/dev/hda7: 3149/32768 files (1.1% non-contiguous), 123312/131072 blocks


----------



## Popvideo

rbautch said:


> Until you get the right drivers installed, you can access the box in one of three ways: 1)build/buy a serial cable, 2)use an adapter supported by stock drivers, like the FA120, or 3)pull the drive.


can i make a serial that works on Macs? we only have usb and firewire ports.

i just put on a FA120 on the Dtivo and have green lights but still no access. can i do a crossover cable to get in that way?


----------



## bigrig

Wow, we sure are getting a lot of useful content added here.  You guys should go back and delete your posts.



Lord Vader said:


> Ran it on /dev/hda7. In addition to scrolling through tons of numbers, here is what it spit out when finished:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Inode bitmap differences: -10325 -10326 -10327 -14395 -14397 -18522 -18523 -1852
> 4 -18573 -20584 -20620 -24662.  IGNORED
> Directories count wrong for group #5 (21, counted=18).  IGNORED
> Directories count wrong for group #7 (10, counted=9).  IGNORED
> Directories count wrong for group #9 (18, counted=15).  IGNORED
> Directories count wrong for group #10 (15, counted=14).  IGNORED
> /dev/hda7: 3149/32768 files (1.1% non-contiguous), 123312/131072 blocks


I don't remember seeing anything like that, but the end result is what matters. Did it free up space on hda7?

You've got tivoapp and a full copy in the dir already, I think that's all you need?

I would delete the tivoapp copy. Then -

mv tivoapp tivoapp_6.3_orig
cp tivoapp_6.3_orig tivoapp

And patch away.

Matt


----------



## Lord Vader

I haven't rebooted and checked the mfs info yet, as I'm watching the Bears game. (I'm assuming one needs to reboot to check if space was freed, because a recent check showed the same thing as before I ran e2fsck.)


----------



## RonOhio

RonOhio said:


> My current software vers is 6.3a and when I force a call I get "pending restart" when I reboot I still only have 6.3a but I think I am getting approval for 6.3b.
> 
> Originally I did a manual slice upgrade from 3.1.5 to 6.3a. I zippered while at 3.1.5 and then ran the enhancement script. I didn't pay too much attention to what the enhancement script was installing because I was just going to do a manual slice upgrade per Cheer's instructions in this thread (post 4) http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=317471 and I thought that would overwrite the hacks.
> 
> Is it possible that one of the enhancement tweaks is blocking the new software version from installing? If so can I put the drive in my computer and edit a file to let the upgrade go through? I did this hack on 4 receivers that have been collecting a lot of shows so I would like to preserve the shows if possible.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


Maybe it is trying to install 6.3b back on the alternate partition and there isn't any space because all the old hacks are in there. Is it safe to delete everything out of /tvbin on the alternate partition? Or just delete everything from this partition completely?


----------



## rbautch

bigrig said:


> Wow, we sure are getting a lot of useful content added here.  You guys should go back and delete your posts.


Excellent suggestion! Take the little spat to PM so this thread isn't diluted any further. If I have to stop this car...


----------



## Lord Vader

bigrig said:


> Wow, we sure are getting a lot of useful content added here.  You guys should go back and delete your posts.
> 
> I don't remember seeing anything like that, but the end result is what matters. Did it free up space on hda7?
> 
> You've got tivoapp and a full copy in the dir already, I think that's all you need?
> 
> I would delete the tivoapp copy. Then -
> 
> mv tivoapp tivoapp_6.3_orig
> cp tivoapp_6.3_orig tivoapp
> 
> And patch away.
> 
> Matt


It might help if I punch in the correct command when using e2fsck. Duh! OK, now that I've admitted my temporary stupidity, I reran e2fsck and got this:



Code:


/dev/hda7     ext2    124M   95M    23M     80%   /
/dev/hda9     ext2    124M   17M   101M     14%   /var

So, it looks like doing the patches SHOULD work with 20% free space available in hda7, correct?


----------



## Lord Vader

cheer said:


> That ain't the one on DDB. I just re-downloaded it from DDB, and it doesn't have the 6.3 line in it.
> 
> The official file thread is at youknowwhere/forum/showthread.php?t=42809. Where'd you find the one you've got? (You should probably remove it from your post at this point.)


Cheer, as AW mentions here:

fromtheyouknowwheredotcomsite/forum/showpost.php?p=265053&postcount=16


----------



## addicted4life

Can someone please help me understand what I need to do to get my hr10-250 to 6.3b with a usb200mver2 ?

I know I need to copy some of my current working drivers ( pegasus.o, usb-ohci.o, usbcore.o, usbnet.o) and edit usb.map. These are the easy parts.


There is mention of recreating my symlink between ax8817x.o and usbnet.o

This is a comment from rbautch: 

" If you're using a usb200m v.2, you'll have to copy over your backported drivers and modify your usb.map file. After the slicer completes, it will ask you if you want to reboot. Hit cntrl-c to escape, and then you can copy the drivers from /lib/modules to /install/lib/modules, and modify the usb.map file in /install/platform/etc/hotplug. Note that some of the current modules in /install/lib/modules are symlinks to /platform/lib/modules. That's fine, you can just overwrite the symlinks with your backported drivers. If you've already run the slicer and rebooted, you have to mount the OLD root filesystem partition somewhere like /install, and copy the drivers from there to /lib/modules. " 


Is this what I need to do for my symlink to work, or is it backwards or just fubar'd ??

ln -s /install/lib/modules/ax8817x.o /platform/lib/modules/usbnet.o

thanks in advance


----------



## sk33t3r

my usb200m v2.1 is working fine with my 3.1.5f software. I had hell getting it to stay working but its up now, maybe I will slice it to 6.3b tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Vader

You've been warned to keep this out of the forum. Do not continue this in public, child!


----------



## tsunami

Hi, just noticed my HR10-250 with 6.3b, zippered and enhanced didn't reboot today.
Just redid everything this week.
There is no crond file in the busybox directory.
What is the best way, short of rerunning tweak to install it?


----------



## cheer

Lord Vader said:


> Cheer, as AW mentions here:
> 
> fromtheyouknowwheredotcomsite/forum/showpost.php?p=265053&postcount=16


Read that thread carefully. He means the MODIFICATIONS to bufferhack, which are listed in the first post of that thread, work for all of the 6.3x flavors. You still have to MANUALLY add it to bufferhack.

Sigh.


----------



## swspjcd

swspjcd said:


> I managed to update my HR10-250 to v6.3b with Slicer and unfortunately lost my network connection. It turned out it was my fault as I had a typo in the usb.map file so I had to pull the drive. Now that I've got it all work and have all my hacks reapplied, I'm still getting "pending restart" and it's rebooting at 2am everynight. Can someone point me to the "no thanks" patch for 6.3b tivoapp binary or a working alternative?
> Thanks.


Ok. Now this is getting weirder. Besides the "pending restart" that happens each night and the nightly reboots, my /var/hack directory is mysteriously disappearing every few days also. I moved everything in it to a different directory and updated my rc.sysinit.author and .profile. Is this because of the "pending restart" and I haven't found (searched everywhere, maybe it doesn't exist yet) the "no thanks" patch for 6.3b? 
J.


----------



## Lord Vader

cheer said:


> Read that thread carefully. He means the MODIFICATIONS to bufferhack, which are listed in the first post of that thread, work for all of the 6.3x flavors. You still have to MANUALLY add it to bufferhack.
> 
> Sigh.


Somebody must have added modifications and posted the updated file there, then, because I simply downloaded the file directly from there, ftp'd it, ran it, and it worked. I didn't add any lines at all. Truthfully, I wouldn't know what line(s) to add.


----------



## swspjcd

Lord Vader said:


> Somebody must have added modifications and posted the updated file there, then, because I simply downloaded the file directly from there, ftp'd it, ran it, and it worked. I didn't add any lines at all. Truthfully, I wouldn't know what line(s) to add.


For 6.3 (including 6.3a and 6.3b) you want to add the following line (all one line, no wraparound) to the bufferhack 4.1 script in the "directivo" area:

set sys(6.3) [list 0x0d699e 0x0d67b6 0x71 0x19e97a 21983972 A9846DD76AEF86CEA6B3E69CE3758227598991A0]


----------



## Lord Vader

That's good to know for those who have been wondering if there's a bufferhack that works on 6.3a/6.3b.


----------



## cheer

Lord Vader said:


> Somebody must have added modifications and posted the updated file there, then, because I simply downloaded the file directly from there, ftp'd it, ran it, and it worked. I didn't add any lines at all. Truthfully, I wouldn't know what line(s) to add.


Well I'll take your word for that, but *I* can't find any such modified bufferhack at ddb, so you'll forgive those who have attempted to correct you. I just don't want others reading this thread to think that bufferhack comes with support for 6.3x, because it doesn't.


----------



## sk33t3r

swspjcd said:


> Ok. Now this is getting weirder. Besides the "pending restart" that happens each night and the nightly reboots, my /var/hack directory is mysteriously disappearing every few days also. I moved everything in it to a different directory and updated my rc.sysinit.author and .profile. Is this because of the "pending restart" and I haven't found (searched everywhere, maybe it doesn't exist yet) the "no thanks" patch for 6.3b?
> J.


As noted several times in this forum /var gets cleaned out periodicly.


----------



## Lord Vader

cheer said:


> Well I'll take your word for that, but *I* can't find any such modified bufferhack at ddb, so you'll forgive those who have attempted to correct you. I just don't want others reading this thread to think that bufferhack comes with support for 6.3x, because it doesn't.


Hey, Chris, did you happen to take a look at the file I attached? Perhaps one will be able to tell its origins then. Just a thought.


----------



## pdawg17

Lord Vader said:


> That's good to know for those who have been wondering if there's a bufferhack that works on 6.3a/6.3b.


Especially when I read this thread prior to the statement above and tried to install bufferhack on my 6.3b and hosed it...I'm in the process of getting my Tivo running again as we speak


----------



## Jeanesco

?

Actually I was the one who calculated and posted that line which people are adding to bufferhack. I didn't write bufferhack, and I have never actually posted any copy of bufferhack anywhere, neither unmodified nor otherwise. Could somebody have posted such a modified version that included this line? Possibly, and if so I am not aware of it.


----------



## Lord Vader

I wonder if 6.3b is still in the stream. Last week I got it the first night after ftp-ing and running add63.tcl. However, using The Slicer to then upgrade to 6.3b totally FUBARed my TIVO's connectivity. Everything got messed up. So, after I redid everything, now being at 6.3a fully hacked and connected, I wanted to at least download the 6.3b slices again. However, after running add63.tcl, no 6.3b slices have been downloaded. I tried 3 nights in a row for the heck of it. Still nothing. 

Makes me wonder if they're still in the stream or if they've been stopped by DirecTV temporarily. FWIW, the same situation exists on my old man's and brother's HR10-250. They ran add63.tcl and have not yet received the 6.3b slices.


----------



## pdawg17

Lord Vader said:


> I wonder if 6.3b is still in the stream. Last week I got it the first night after ftp-ing and running add63.tcl. However, using The Slicer to then upgrade to 6.3b totally FUBARed my TIVO's connectivity. Everything got messed up. So, after I redid everything, now being at 6.3a fully hacked and connected, I wanted to at least download the 6.3b slices again. However, after running add63.tcl, no 6.3b slices have been downloaded. I tried 3 nights in a row for the heck of it. Still nothing.
> 
> Makes me wonder if they're still in the stream or if they've been stopped by DirecTV temporarily. FWIW, the same situation exists on my old man's and brother's HR10-250. They ran add63.tcl and have not yet received the 6.3b slices.


That stinks b/c after I bricked my 6.3b and have spent today rehacking 3.1.5f, I was looking forward to being back to normal tomorrow since I added add63.tcl today...I guess we'll see...


----------



## cheer

pdawg17 said:


> Especially when I read this thread prior to the statement above and tried to install bufferhack on my 6.3b and hosed it...I'm in the process of getting my Tivo running again as we speak


That shouldn't have happened -- bufferhack should've just complained that it didn't support your version and halted...


----------



## sk33t3r

Buffer hack thread at DD, edit the url below by adding DDB in place of the ********

http://www.**********.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42809

You may need an account to view or download the files


----------



## falstaffpac

Looks like I finally crashed my HD Tivo, I'm hoping someone is willing to help. I've been holding off on the 6.3 upgrade until today (zippered unit). So, I purchased the Slicer program and ran the script, everything seemed like it went smoothly. The script finished without problem and I rebooted the Tivo. Now its caught in a reboot loop. I connected my serial cable and have a boot log. The last entry says:

Tmk Fatal Error: Thread convert-db <145>: unexpected signal 11
flushing ide devices: hda hdb 
Restarting system.

I'm hoping I can recover without formatting and starting over. If anyone has any suggestions, I would be greatful. I can post the entire boot log if it would be helpful.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## rbautch

falstaffpac said:


> Looks like I finally crashed my HD Tivo, I'm hoping someone is willing to help. I've been holding off on the 6.3 upgrade until today (zippered unit). So, I purchased the Slicer program and ran the script, everything seemed like it went smoothly. The script finished without problem and I rebooted the Tivo. Now its caught in a reboot loop. I connected my serial cable and have a boot log. The last entry says:
> 
> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread convert-db <145>: unexpected signal 11
> flushing ide devices: hda hdb
> Restarting system.
> 
> I'm hoping I can recover without formatting and starting over. If anyone has any suggestions, I would be greatful. I can post the entire boot log if it would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aaron


Did you do anything besides running the script, like copy over usb drivers?


----------



## pdawg17

cheer said:


> That shouldn't have happened -- bufferhack should've just complained that it didn't support your version and halted...


It started and hit a point where it said something like "error editing tivoapp" or something to that effect...I noticed when rebooting that I had no tivoapp anymore...I had a backup copy and a backup bufferhack copy but when renaming it to tivoapp, it still wouldn't boot...bufferhack must have made some changes and then crapped out in the middle of the process...


----------



## falstaffpac

I didn't do anything but run the script. The HD-Tivo was working fine prior to running the slicer program. IE - hacks were fine, networked, etc.

Aaron


----------



## Lord Vader

Join the club, fal. I used Slicer to upgrade from 6.3a to 6.3b and lost all hacks and all networking. I couldn't even connect via serial connection. The irritating thing was that I did NOTHING differently from when I went from 3.1.5f to 6.3a using Slicer, which worked out flawlessly. I did everything the same way, yet this time it turned into an inexplicable mess! I had to reimage from scratch.


----------



## gworkman

falstaffpac said:


> I didn't do anything but run the script. The HD-Tivo was working fine prior to running the slicer program. IE - hacks were fine, networked, etc.
> 
> Aaron


Me 3 !


----------



## hakamarob

Lord Vader said:


> I had to reimage from scratch.


pardon the noob question. buthow did you do it? from a backup? d/l an image of 3.**?

i ask because i might be in the same boat. used slicer to go to 6.3 and now all kinds of lockups, etc


----------



## muzzymate

rbautch said:


> I believe you have an old version of the slicer. Unzip the attached script and put it in the same directory as the slicer and run it with *sh changeSW.sh*. This will temporarily adjust the name of your software to pass the slicer test. After you're done slicing, run *sh changeSW.sh revert* to change it back.


Worked like a charm rbautch! Thank you.

I'm now running 6.3b with your enhancement script and all the Tivoapp patches. So far no audio drop outs.


----------



## Lord Vader

hakamarob said:


> pardon the noob question. buthow did you do it? from a backup? d/l an image of 3.**?
> 
> i ask because i might be in the same boat. used slicer to go to 6.3 and now all kinds of lockups, etc


I just used Instantcake 3.1.5f Special Edition, which comes with the 6.3a slices. I put the Instantcake image on, Zippered it, tweaked it, then used The Slicer to upgrade it to 6.3a. I then ran var-symlinks.sh, as Slicer advises, then reran tweak. Once that was done, I manually applied the tivoapp patches to get back permanent 30-second skip, disable encryption, and reinstitute a couple other hacks.


----------



## tsunami

Tried to install gotomydvr from tweak. Got this message.

: No such file or directoryh (sic)

Any ideas?


----------



## hakamarob

Lord Vader said:


> I just used Instantcake 3.1.5f Special Edition, which comes with the 6.3a slices. I put the Instantcake image on, Zippered it, tweaked it, then used The Slicer to upgrade it to 6.3a. I then ran var-symlinks.sh, as Slicer advises, then reran tweak. Once that was done, I manually applied the tivoapp patches to get back permanent 30-second skip, disable encryption, and reinstitute a couple other hacks.


thanks for the info. if i can ask you guys another one, what does disabling encryption do for me? or, why would i want to do it?


----------



## rbautch

falstaffpac said:


> I didn't do anything but run the script. The HD-Tivo was working fine prior to running the slicer program. IE - hacks were fine, networked, etc.
> 
> Aaron


Then I would suggest copying a killhdinitrd'd kernel to your kernel partition. What kernel were you running before? Copying your existing kernel from one partition to another is the only thing that the slicer does that could cause a reboot loop if it fails.


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> I just used Instantcake 3.1.5f Special Edition, which comes with the 6.3a slices. I put the Instantcake image on, Zippered it, tweaked it, then used The Slicer to upgrade it to 6.3a. I then ran var-symlinks.sh, as Slicer advises, then reran tweak. Once that was done, I manually applied the tivoapp patches to get back permanent 30-second skip, disable encryption, and reinstitute a couple other hacks.


Now the real question is, are you brave enough to upgrade to 6.3b again?


----------



## rbautch

tsunami said:


> Tried to install gotomydvr from tweak. Got this message.
> 
> : No such file or directoryh (sic)
> 
> Any ideas?


Try installing the dvrclient manually by running the /enhancements/b_install.sh script.


----------



## vMAC

hakamarob said:


> thanks for the info. if i can ask you guys another one, what does disabling encryption do for me? or, why would i want to do it?


It would allow extraction, p.s. something we don't talk about at this forum.


----------



## tsunami

rbautch said:


> Try installing the dvrclient manually by running the /enhancements/b_install.sh script.


I got some conflicting messages: Don't think it installed even though it gave a message complete and the author files wasn't ammended.

Preparing to install client software...

Creating temporary install directory /var/tmp/inst...

Removing older/alpha gotomydvr files from /ptvupgrade directory...

Removing beta gotomydvr files from /gotomydvr directory...

Downloading client install files from server...

b_install.sh: line 34: 11329 Segmentation fault /tvbin/http_get -T 0 -C 0 - D /var/tmp/inst -U http://68.178.174.173:80/beta-client-1.0.tar.gz
Unpacking files...

/bin/cat: /var/tmp/inst/beta-client-1.0.tar.gz: No such file or directory

gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
Running installer...

b_install.sh: ./install.sh: No such file or directory
Downloading watchdog install files from server...

b_install.sh: line 48: 11336 Segmentation fault /tvbin/http_get -T 0 -C 0 - D /var/tmp/inst -U http://68.178.174.173:80/watchdog-install.tar.gz
Unpacking files...

/bin/cat: /var/tmp/inst/watchdog-install.tar.gz: No such file or directory

gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
Running installer...

b_install.sh: ./install.sh: No such file or directory

********************************************************
Startup commands have been inserted into /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author which
is a startup file that is automatically run when your TiVo is rebooted.

If you want to manually startup the gotomydvr client, you can do so by
typing the following command:

/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &

Or to restart your unit, you can use your TiVo remote, or simply type the
following command:

sync ; reboot

If you received any errors during the installation of these tools, then it is
likely that your TiVo is not seeing the Internet properly. You should check
your router and also check to ensure a route is added to that your gateway can
be used to access the Internet. If you are using DVRupgrade kits or DIY
software tools, this is unlikely to be a problem.

If you receive errors when starting up the client, please ensure your unit is
registered at gotomydvr.com. Your system service ID is:

3570000D021B5AB

Please proceed to http://www.gotomydvr.com for details and links to support
resources.

Installation completed!

HDTiVO-TiVo#
HDTiVO-TiVo#
HDTiVO-TiVo# /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
bash: /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr: No such file or directory
[1] 11349
[1]+ Exit 127 /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr


----------



## faughtz

I ran slicer 1.4 to upgrade from 3.1.5f to 6.3a on a PVTnet HR10-250.
Something happened when I entered a my ip address and I saw garbage characters and the telnet session locked up.
I lost network connectivity, but still have a serial connection.
My rc.sysinit.author file has no slicer comments near the end or anywhere else (per rbautch in msg 571).
Does it sound like the file was not properly modified?
Because of the different versions of slicer, Im not sure what the rc.sysinit.author file should contain. Would the rc.sysinit.author file be fixed, expect for ip info?

Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> Now the real question is, are you brave enough to upgrade to 6.3b again?


No. It's not worth it right now. If I was able to easily tell WHY it went to hell, I'd try again, but since there was no reason for it to go kablooey like it did, I"m not going to even try right now. Maybe when 6.3c comes out.


----------



## kkluba

faughtz said:


> I ran slicer 1.4 to upgrade from 3.1.5f to 6.3a on a PVTnet HR10-250.
> Something happened when I entered a my ip address and I saw garbage characters and the telnet session locked up.
> I lost network connectivity, but still have a serial connection.
> My rc.sysinit.author file has no slicer comments near the end or anywhere else (per rbautch in msg 571).
> Does it sound like the file was not properly modified?
> Because of the different versions of slicer, Im not sure what the rc.sysinit.author file should contain. Would the rc.sysinit.author file be fixed, expect for ip info?
> 
> Thanks


faughtz,

I was successful with slicer going from 6.3a to 6.3b. But of course I couldn't stop screwing around and managed to lose network. I am not positive but I think it was lost when I was playing around with the HMO hacks in the tivo interface. Anyways I have serial access but not well configured (no vi or nano, no ls or other commands). What worked for me to get networking back was simple.. I was able to navigate to my rc.sysinit.author and see this command and then type it a bash:

/var/hack/netconfig.tcl 192.168.1.21 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1 4.2.2.2

Of course your IP might vary and you might be using DHCP and you may not have netconfig.tcl, but if you do.... Rebooting after this my box came back up on the network normally. Serial saved my ass...


----------



## faughtz

kkluba,
Thanks, I think something else may be going on.
I modified by rc.sysinit.author file to include network.tcl, and also changed the flags in /init/ptv_flags for for static ip: DHCP_OFF and STATIC_ON. It seems odd that they were not changed. So I wonder what else was not changed/updated.


----------



## rbautch

faughtz said:


> kkluba,
> Thanks, I think something else may be going on.
> I modified by rc.sysinit.author file to include network.tcl, and also changed the flags in /init/ptv_flags for for static ip: DHCP_OFF and STATIC_ON. It seems odd that they were not changed. So I wonder what else was not changed/updated.


Can you post your author file? Can you confirm that you actually have the network.tcl script on your tivo?


----------



## faughtz

rbautch - thanks I've been lurking here for a while and appreciate your knowledge....
I have network.tcl in /hacks.
and here's the author file:

## ~~ Start of user section ~~ ##
#!/bin/bash
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
#added 12/19/06

# PTVupgrade PTVnet rc.sysinit.author for Series2 DirecTV DVR
#

# If you want to have a static IP address, you need to change
# the STATIC_IP variables below to your desired IP address,
# and rename DHCP_ON to STATIC_ON
#
# For more information on this, go to :
# and make sure you know what you are doing. If you make a mistake
# doing this, you may not find your TiVo on your network, ever again...
# 
# Oh, and if you don't have a serial cable, get one, it could save you
# a lot of trouble if you mess this up.
#
STATIC_IP=192.168.1.98
NETMASK=255.255.255.0 
BROADCAST=192.168.1.255
GATEWAY=192.168.1.1

#
#
######### First time booting? ########
#
# This checks for the FIRSTTIME_ON flag and does a few neat things.
# Mainly, it runs 51killer.tcl so you don't have to do a Clear and
# Delete everything when putting a new drive in your TiVo.
# It also restores the splashscreen to the appropriate one.
#
# Note: If you set this flag back to ON after you've been using your
# TiVo and recording programs, running 51killer.tcl again will mess up
# your existing recordings. We use this flag when preparing new drives
# for installation in different units to save time for customers, you 
# probably don't ever need to use this.

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/FIRSTTIME_ON ]; then
/ptvupgrade/bin/rootwrite;
rm -rf /init/ptv_flags/FIRSTTIME_ON
cp /init/ptv_images/PromScreen2Version7.NTSC.png /tvbin
if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/IC2_OFF ]; then
tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/51killer.tcl
rm -rf /init/ptv_flags/IC2_OFF
/ptvupgrade/bin/rootread;
sync
restart
fi
/ptvupgrade/bin/rootread;
fi
#######

# This sets the priority of hacks and shell commands to the lowest 
# possible priority so that the TiVo operation is not affected by
# your tinkering; uncomment this if you find your tinkering gets in the
# way, just note that sometimes you can lock up the shell if you do have this
# uncommented, so be prepared with a serial cable, just in case you mess things
# up.
# setpri fifo 1 $$

# Startup BASH in case you are using a serial cable to connect
# This has been moved to the /init directory so that shell starts
# right at boot time
# /bin/bash -login</dev/ttyS2&>/dev/ttyS2 &

# Lets set the path to look in our own bin first, and then busybox
export PATH=$PATH:/ptvupgrade/bin:/ptvupgrade/busybox

# An extra library directory needed for yac and elseed
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/ptvupgrade/lib

# Check flags for IP address (we recommend you just stick with DHCP)
if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/DHCP_ON ]; then
/ptvupgrade/bin/dhcp_enable.ptv
fi

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ]; then
# ifconfig eth0 $STATIC_IP broadcast $BROADCAST netmask $NETMASK
# route add default gw $GATEWAY
fi

sleep 3

#start telnet

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/TELNET_ON ]; then
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
fi

#start ftp

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/FTP_ON ]; then
/ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd
fi

#start tivoweb

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/TIVOWEB_ON ]; then
rootwrite
mkdir -p /var/hack
if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/IC2_ON ]; then
sleep 120
rm -rf /init/ptv_flags/IC2_ON
fi
/ptvupgrade/tivowebplus/tivoweb
fi

if [ -f /init/ptv_flags/PHONE_OFF ]; then
if ! [ -f /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root ]; then
/ptvupgrade/misc/cron_stuff/setup_cron
fi 
phonereset.tcl
fakecall.tcl
crond
fi

# start extended tpm apps or other things
# thanks mike for the tpm structure
for i in /init/ptv_start/S[0-9][0-9]* 
do 
# Check if the script is there 
[ ! -f $i ] && continue 
source $i start 
done
### ~~ End of user section ~~ ###

## Slicer - run network script only once. Reboot after 20 min
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.98 192.168.1.1
mount -o remount,ro /
fi
fi

# Connect to the gotomydvr server:
if [ -f /gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr ]; then
/gotomydvr/etc/rc.gotomydvr &
fi


----------



## kkluba

Faughtz,

Here is the contents of my netconfig.tcl:



> #!/tvbin/tivosh
> ##############################################################################
> # Network Config 1.0 by l.g. kahn to get around the problem
> # that dtivo v. 6.2 has no network menus.
> #
> # This file will configure the netowrk parameters ie
> # ip, default gateway etc. in the correct mfs registry locations
> # as if the menus were executed.
> #
> # In this way you can configure your ip information and use MRV
> # on the boxes. Putting an ifconfig in the normal rc.sysinit.author
> # is too late in the boot process and thus MRV doesn't work.
> #
> # (C) 2005. No publication or sale without permission.
> ##############################################################################
> 
> set version "1.1"
> 
> puts "Network config v$version by L.G. Kahn"
> puts ""
> 
> if [llength $argv] {set hostip [lindex $argv 0]} else { set hostip "" }
> if [llength $argv] {set subnet [lindex $argv 1]} else { set subnet "" }
> if [llength $argv] {set gw [lindex $argv 2]} else { set gw "" }
> if [llength $argv] {set dns [lindex $argv 3]} else { set dns ""}
> if {$hostip =="" || $subnet == "" || $gw == "" || $dns == ""} {
> puts stderr "Error: Syntax is netconfig ipadress subnetmask defaultgw dns-server!"
> exit 1
> }
> 
> set db [dbopen]
> set goodfsid ""
> 
> ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/State/Network/" "" {
> RetryTransaction {
> # puts "in loop fsid = $fsid"
> set nconfig [db $db openidconstruction $fsid]
> # puts "theid = $nconfig"
> try {set default [dbobj $nconfig get Default]} catch errCode { set default "" }
> # puts "default = $default"
> if {$default == "1"} {
> set goodfsid $fsid
> puts "found network with default = 1"
> }
> }
> }
> 
> if { $goodfsid == "" } {
> puts "Didn't find network with Default = 1 exiting..."
> dbclose $db
> exit 1
> }
> 
> RetryTransaction {
> set nconfig [db $db openidconstruction $goodfsid]
> # puts "theid = $nconfig"
> 
> #only create if not already existing
> try {set ipparms [dbobj $nconfig get IpParams]} catch errCode { set ipparms "" }
> # puts "ipparms = $ipparms"
> 
> if { $ipparms != "" } {
> 
> puts "IpParms object already exists, changing settings."
> puts ""
> 
> set temp [dbobj $ipparms get AutoConfigEnabled]
> puts "Old AutoConfigEnabled is $temp resetting to 0"
> dbobj $ipparms set AutoConfigEnabled 0
> 
> set temp [dbobj $ipparms get HostAddress]
> puts "Old HostAddress is $temp resetting to $hostip"
> dbobj $ipparms set HostAddress $hostip
> 
> set temp [dbobj $ipparms get SubnetMask]
> puts "Old SubnetMask is $temp resetting to $subnet"
> dbobj $ipparms set SubnetMask $subnet
> 
> set temp [dbobj $ipparms get GatewayAddress]
> puts "Old GatewayAddress is $temp resetting to $gw"
> dbobj $ipparms set GatewayAddress $gw
> 
> set temp [dbobj $ipparms get DnsServers]
> puts "Old DnsServers is $temp resetting to $dns"
> dbobj $ipparms set DnsServers $dns
> 
> } else {
> puts "IpParms Key doesn't exist creating it."
> puts ""
> set newipparms [db $db createsub NetConfigIpParams $nconfig]
> 
> puts "Setting AutoConfigEnabled to 0"
> dbobj $newipparms set AutoConfigEnabled 0
> 
> puts "Setting HostAddress to $hostip"
> dbobj $newipparms set HostAddress $hostip
> 
> puts "Setting SubnetMask to $subnet"
> dbobj $newipparms set SubnetMask $subnet
> 
> puts "Setting GatewayAddress to $gw"
> dbobj $newipparms set GatewayAddress $gw
> 
> puts "Setting DnsServers to $dns"
> dbobj $newipparms set DnsServers $dns
> 
> dbobj $nconfig set IpParams $newipparms
> 
> }
> }
> 
> dbclose $db
> 
> puts ""
> puts "Make Sure the above is correct, and then reboot for changes to take effect."
> puts ""
> puts "WARNING if your info is incorrect you may loose access to the box. Double check the settings end re-run the script if incorrect before rebooting!"


If your network.tcl looks like this try doing this:

*mount -o remount,rw /

mv /sbin/iptables iptables.orig1
mv /sbin/dhclient dhclient.orig1

/hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.98 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1 4.2.2.2

mount -o remount,ro /

reboot *

If it doesn't look like this you might want to try the renaming of your iptables and dhclient and then issuing commands in line with what you are already using with your network.tcl.

I'm a novice but have gone through a bit of this of late. RBautch might have better advice.


----------



## Lord Vader

Lord Vader said:


> I wonder if 6.3b is still in the stream. Last week I got it the first night after ftp-ing and running add63.tcl. However, using The Slicer to then upgrade to 6.3b totally FUBARed my TIVO's connectivity. Everything got messed up. So, after I redid everything, now being at 6.3a fully hacked and connected, I wanted to at least download the 6.3b slices again. However, after running add63.tcl, no 6.3b slices have been downloaded. I tried 3 nights in a row for the heck of it. Still nothing.
> 
> Makes me wonder if they're still in the stream or if they've been stopped by DirecTV temporarily. FWIW, the same situation exists on my old man's and brother's HR10-250. They ran add63.tcl and have not yet received the 6.3b slices.


I ran add63.tcl on mine and another HR10-250 again last night. 6.3b did not show up on either.

Hmmm...is it gone from the stream? Curious.


----------



## BigBearf

Russ et al,
Recently hacked a HR10 from 3.2.5f, zippered and tweaked and then sliced to 6.3a. I attempted to uninstall tweak and then re-run tweak but get the following message after downloading new script.

Downloading latest Enhancement script...
Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 3713 KB 00:00 ETA
Downloaded main scripts successfully!

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: Invalid tar magic

Where do I get this file and where can I using Fetch FTP it to the HR10 to allow continuation of the script?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Xtra7973

BigBearf said:


> Russ et al,
> Recently hacked a HR10 from 3.2.5f, zippered and tweaked and then sliced to 6.3a. I attempted to uninstall tweak and then re-run tweak but get the following message after downloading new script.
> 
> Downloading latest Enhancement script...
> Connecting to www.mastersav.com[69.90.236.30]:80
> rbautch_files.tgz 100% |*****************************| 3713 KB 00:00 ETA
> Downloaded main scripts successfully!
> 
> Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
> tar: Invalid tar magic
> 
> Where do I get this file and where can I using Fetch FTP it to the HR10 to allow continuation of the script?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Jeff you going to have to wait. Rbautch needs to fix it on his site. There are a couple corrupted files he has on it right now. So just wait until he fixes it.


----------



## BigBearf

Xtra 


> Jeff you going to have to wait. Rbautch needs to fix it on his site. There are a couple corrupted files he has on it right now. So just wait until he fixes it.


Thank for the quick reply,
Signing off tonight will check site and download in next day or two
Jeff


----------



## rbautch

Xtra7973 said:


> Jeff you going to have to wait. Rbautch needs to fix it on his site. There are a couple corrupted files he has on it right now. So just wait until he fixes it.


It's fixed now. I tried to upload a new version of the enhancement script earlier today and it kept getting corrupted during the FTP transfer. Seems to be working now.


----------



## dthreet

Hmmm... 4th night and no 6.3b slices, I guess directv is not sending slices via sat now. Guess we have to wait till mid Jan to get slices via phone. Anyone else get them?


----------



## kkluba

Last Friday when I checked the slices were on my box so I used the slicer and installed them. Went fine for me.


----------



## gworkman

D* is rolling out a nationwide release for OTA on the HR20. I wonder if we'll have to wait until after Christmas to see 6.3b in the stream again. Seeing that folks are having successes, I look forward to trying one more time. I am highly interested in getting HMO working. Anybody having any issues once the patches are applied?

RBautch...will the updated zipper perform the patches needed for HMO or is it in the works?


----------



## Brillian1080p

The weirdest lockup is happening. Activity light on FA120 flickers faster than normal. No TWP connectivity, no remote or front button response, video is frozen, Every time this happens it locks up networking on my main computers.

No amount of rebooting routers, modems or pc's brings it back. Only removing the HR10-250 from the network or unplugging it brings back the network. 

I'm not an expert in networking and I've never seen this before.

I'm considering starting from 3.1. 

1. If I desire to get back to 6.3b and the slices are not being received lately, is there a way to save the 6.3b slices I have?

2. I know I can back up what I have and try to fix it later, but is there a way to save just the slices without any changes I've made?

I may be wrongly using a windoze mentality whereby re-installing fresh cleans up everything.


----------



## gworkman

Sounds like you may have a conflicting IP address. Are you using DHCP or static IPs?


----------



## hakamarob

vMAC said:


> It would allow extraction, p.s. something we don't talk about at this forum.


OIC. thanks for the info


----------



## vMAC

Brillian1080p said:


> The weirdest lockup is happening. Activity light on FA120 flickers faster than normal. No TWP connectivity, no remote or front button response, video is frozen, Every time this happens it locks up networking on my main computers.
> 
> No amount of rebooting routers, modems or pc's brings it back. Only removing the HR10-250 from the network or unplugging it brings back the network.
> 
> I'm not an expert in networking and I've never seen this before.
> 
> I'm considering starting from 3.1.
> 
> 1. If I desire to get back to 6.3b and the slices are not being received lately, is there a way to save the 6.3b slices I have?
> 
> 2. I know I can back up what I have and try to fix it later, but is there a way to save just the slices without any changes I've made?
> 
> I may be wrongly using a windoze mentality whereby re-installing fresh cleans up everything.


I wasn't having your problem exactly, but what I did to solve it may help you also. The first thing that I did was run tweak_uninstall.sh (or whatever it is called). This will uninstall tweaks. then I pulled the drive and rezippered the unit, using the 101 service prefix. The should reload your drivers and your network access, then run tweak.sh to install USB backborts and you are back in business. I would try that before I reimaged the drive. As far as I know, there is no way to pull the slices seperately besides just creating an image of the entire drive.


----------



## gsr

vMAC said:


> It would allow extraction, p.s. something we don't talk about at this forum.


It also gives you the option of moving your drives to a different Tivo and still be able to watch what you previously recorded (after running 51killer). This is pretty useful if your Tivo dies (other than drive failure) and you had a lot of stuff you hadn't watched yet.


----------



## faughtz

I'm still not having any luck in restoring my network access w/6.3a. I changed the static and dhcp flags (/init/ptv_flags/DHCP_OFF and /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ), and added dhclient-disabled to /etc., and have tried both running the network.tcl (which executes with no errors) and with the modified rc.sysint.author file I posted. I thought 6.a had to have a static ip, but if that is not so (anybody?), I think I should try to establish a dynamic address. I have not tried ifconfig, because I thought it was incompatible with 6.3a. Is it?

Regards,
Zane


----------



## rbautch

gworkman said:


> D* is rolling out a nationwide release for OTA on the HR20. I wonder if we'll have to wait until after Christmas to see 6.3b in the stream again. Seeing that folks are having successes, I look forward to trying one more time. I am highly interested in getting HMO working. Anybody having any issues once the patches are applied?
> 
> RBautch...will the updated zipper perform the patches needed for HMO or is it in the works?


Once 6.3 images are available, I'll update the Zipper to hack it.


----------



## rbautch

faughtz said:


> I'm still not having any luck in restoring my network access w/6.3a. I changed the static and dhcp flags (/init/ptv_flags/DHCP_OFF and /init/ptv_flags/STATIC_ON ), and added dhclient-disabled to /etc., and have tried both running the network.tcl (which executes with no errors) and with the modified rc.sysint.author file I posted. I thought 6.a had to have a static ip, but if that is not so (anybody?), I think I should try to establish a dynamic address. I have not tried ifconfig, because I thought it was incompatible with 6.3a. Is it?
> 
> Regards,
> Zane


network.tcl requires IP parameters as arguments. Try running net-launch.sh instead.


----------



## faughtz

when I ran network.tcl, I ran it as network.tcl "ip" "router" or literally as 
network.tcl 192.168.1.98 192.168.1.1
It simply returned to the bash prompt, so it appeared to execute.
I don't know what might not have been executed when slicer did not complete.
I'll try net-launch.sh.

Does 6.3a require a static ip?


----------



## Adam1115

rbautch said:


> Once 6.3 images are available, I'll update the Zipper to hack it.


With HMO?


----------



## Brillian1080p

rbautch said:


> *Update 4 (12/13)*: The Slicer works fine with 6.3b. Network is preserved and all hacks copied over and running. Remember, if you're using an adpater that relies on backported drivers, be sure to copy over the appropriate drivers to the new partition or you'll lose access. If you get a message that your software is not valid, try running this script.


If all hacks are copied over why do we have to apply patches to tivoapp?


----------



## rbautch

Brillian1080p said:


> If all hacks are copied over why do we have to apply patches to tivoapp?


The tivoapp is the heart of the tivo software, and it gets replaced completely when you upgrade the software. tivoapp is not a hack, and it if you tried to copy it to your new partition, your tivo wouldn't work. All hacks that reside on the old partition that can be copied ARE copied.


----------



## rbautch

faughtz said:


> Does 6.3a require a static ip?


It depends what kernel you have, but likely yes. What adapter do you have?


----------



## Brillian1080p

Never mind.


----------



## pdawg17

dthreet said:


> Hmmm... 4th night and no 6.3b slices, I guess directv is not sending slices via sat now. Guess we have to wait till mid Jan to get slices via phone. Anyone else get them?


No...I've been waiting a few days now after applying add63.tcl and nothing...


----------



## faughtz

rbautch said:


> It depends what kernel you have, but likely yes. What adapter do you have?


I have an FA120.


----------



## sk33t3r

dthreet said:


> Hmmm... 4th night and no 6.3b slices, I guess directv is not sending slices via sat now. Guess we have to wait till mid Jan to get slices via phone. Anyone else get them?


My 3.1.5f downloaded 6.3a and installed that today, 6.3B must be gone for now, maybe they are correcting the log issue that 6.3B seems to have caused!!! Im going back to my zipped 3.1.5f drive.


----------



## mskreis

Running 6.3b on previously zippered unit. It's been running flawlessy since I ran the slicer about a week ago. I wanted to transfer a file and got the following error:

JVC-TiVo# rw
mounting read write
error writing /var/mtab.tmp: No space left on device
JVC-TiVo#

Should I be concerned about this? 

Thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

OK, here is a little something you might want to play with; note that by "play" I mean you are willing to potentially lose network access and might possibly have to rebuild your drive if something gets messed up.

What I was noodling around with here was to come up with a quick and easy way to give folks using The Slicer an easy way to install the latest USB drivers at the same time so they didn't have to run as much risk of losing network connectivity. What I ended up with was a bit of "scope creep" that ends up providing a bit more than that, but with a couple of trade-offs:

OK, so lets assume you start with either an IC SE version that has 6.3 slices in it, or perhaps you've got the 6.3b slices sitting and waiting to be installed with The Slicer. Go ahead and telnet to your unit and run The Slicer as your normally would...

... when you get to the very last screen (hit return to reboot or ctrl-c to double check your hacks, etc) go ahead and hit ctrl-c.

Then type:

sh /var/packages/update2 6.3

what this will do is run an updater script that will connect to our servers and download an installer which will do a few things:

1) install Jamie's September 2006 build of USB drivers (including the ones that support the Linksys USB200M v2 and a few other more modern USB 2.0 adapters

2) install TiVoWebPlus 1.3.1 (regardless of what was installed previously and what the Slicer attempted to preserver

3) install DHCP support; thereby overwriting the static ip settings you defined during the slicer install.

So, there it is.. if you do that, and THEN reboot, you will come up in DHCP mode much like any typical PTVnet installation does.

If you want to go STATIC, you can change the flag /init/ptv_flags/DHCP_ON to STATIC_ON and edit the IP settings in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author as one method (thats the traditional PTVnet way). OR you can completely disable the PTVnet way by removing those flags, and then using some of the tools in /ptvupgrade/bin (basically the same ones use with Russ' stuff) to set the values in MFS.

Note that you can also play around with the NETWORK_CALL_ON / OFF flag to enable/disable calling through the network vs the modem, BUT that there are some funny things that can happen when you play with that feature along with using mfs to deal with your network settings (I've seen some strange behavior during booting which can temporarily freeze up your Internet access on any devices sharing the same switch or hub as your TiVo)...

So, I know that's a mouthful, but its late here... the idea here was to give the bleeding edge slicer types an opportunity to play with some 'extras' while you were busy blowing up your TiVo's over the holidays...

I'll try to check in every now and then and answer any questions, but for the most part, its self-explanatory.

Enjoy!

Lou

BTW, I strongly recommend using a serial cable when messing around with stuff like this.


----------



## addicted4life

I have been trying to get a good working mfsbackup file for my hr10-250 w/250gb drive

It has been failing using hindsdale's guide.

Today I tried this:

mfsbackup -l32 -6so /mnt/dos/tivob.bak /dev/hdc

now my Uncompressed File is 1194 MB instead of 790 MB from when I used this:

mfsbackup -f9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc

the 790MB backup would get stuck in a reboot cycle


----------



## addicted4life

I have decided to try and follow Lou's guide from above. 

I am using a usb200mv2 

I ran the slicer and it dloaded the update2 file  

process went smooth except for when I attempted to change to static ip
so I stuck with the dhcp

ran angryip to find tivo

telnet was working ! 

I wanted to change to static ip and decided to run tweak.sh
it asked if I wanted to keep ptvupgrade and I answered "no" ( didn't want the dhcp, not sure what else I would lose )
entered a static ip and name
then got errors due to a "read only" 
crtl-c

did "rootwrite"
and tweak ran fine, didn't ask about ptv this time, found my static ip too !!
I did select YES to USB drivers and tivowebplus
gave a static ip, and name
all looked great

rebooted

no telnet now! but tivowebplus 1.3.0 works, as does ftp

wanted Lou and Russ to see what results I got 
off to try again !

btw: Merry Christmas all....and a special thanks to Lou, Russ and all the other Linux elves that bring joy to all of us.....we're not worthy !

PEACE


----------



## pdawg17

rbautch said:


> *Option 1.* Take the upgrade, let it overwrite your hacks, and then re-hack it at a later time. There's two things you need to do in preparation for the upgrade. The first is to edit your author file to remove the following lines:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> Then type the following command at the bash prompt to modify your bootpage to allow the upgrade:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200" /dev/hda
> 
> where X is your root filesystem partition (either 4 or 7). Make sure you get this right or your Tivo wont boot. After you get the upgrade, pull the drive and hack it.


I don't want 6.3 anymore so how do I change the bootpage command back to the "hacked" version?


----------



## addicted4life

I've been working at getting 6.3b on my 3 boxes for a few days, and I finally hit a combination that worked for me, maybe it will work for you too.  

On 2 seperate install attempts, I ended up at 6.3b and all enhanced, BUT my remote buttons would cause reboots to the Tivo ! 

Once it was the DirecTv button, on a seperate install it was the 30 sec skip button.

What finally worked, was uninstalling tweak before I sliced from 3.1.5f to 6.3b

once at 6.3b I followed Lou's post from above, and did all my tivoapp edits too.

then I did a mfsbackup -l32 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo6.3b.bak /dev/hdc
when I used -f9999 the backup would FAIL !!

THEN I ran tweak, said NO to overwrite PTV install. 
I also said NO to installing tivowebplus, and YES to the USB2.0 drivers. ( ones from lou that got my usb200mv2 and airlink adapters to work were very slow on transfers, was originally gonna go enhancement scrip-less, but couldn't stand the slow xfer rates )

What I ended up with is 3 enhanced 6.3b boxes with tivowebplus 1.3.1 and all remote buttons work !!

mfs_ftp in in my /enhancements/varhacks too :up: 

I'll be glad to help in any way I can, no question is a stupid one where I come from.

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Da Goon

pdawg17 said:


> I don't want 6.3 anymore so how do I change the bootpage command back to the "hacked" version?


The same way as in the post you quoted. Just add "upgradesoftware=false"
code : *bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false" /dev/hda*


----------



## kimsan

addicted4life said:


> mfs_ftp in in my /enhancements/varhacks too :up:
> 
> I'll be glad to help in any way I can, no question is a stupid one where I come from.
> 
> Merry Christmas !!


I'll bite. I'm have a bugger of a time getting mfs_ftp to insert on 6.3a (currently). My 3.1.5f box works fine. I can pull files with either one.

Got a short step solution that I'm missing?

Bonus question: I've got a couple bogus files in /mfs_ftp/cache that won't delete. How do i get around the apparent I/O error?

Thanks.


----------



## sk33t3r

Addicted4life have you noticed any of the 6.3b issues???



addicted4life said:


> I've been working at getting 6.3b on my 3 boxes for a few days, and I finally hit a combination that worked for me, maybe it will work for you too.
> 
> On 2 seperate install attempts, I ended up at 6.3b and all enhanced, BUT my remote buttons would cause reboots to the Tivo !
> 
> Once it was the DirecTv button, on a seperate install it was the 30 sec skip button.
> 
> What finally worked, was uninstalling tweak before I sliced from 3.1.5f to 6.3b
> 
> once at 6.3b I followed Lou's post from above, and did all my tivoapp edits too.
> 
> then I did a mfsbackup -l32 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo6.3b.bak /dev/hdc
> when I used -f9999 the backup would FAIL !!
> 
> THEN I ran tweak, said NO to overwrite PTV install.
> I also said NO to installing tivowebplus, and YES to the USB2.0 drivers. ( ones from lou that got my usb200mv2 and airlink adapters to work were very slow on transfers, was originally gonna go enhancement scrip-less, but couldn't stand the slow xfer rates )
> 
> What I ended up with is 3 enhanced 6.3b boxes with tivowebplus 1.3.1 and all remote buttons work !!
> 
> mfs_ftp in in my /enhancements/varhacks too :up:
> 
> I'll be glad to help in any way I can, no question is a stupid one where I come from.
> 
> Merry Christmas !!


----------



## addicted4life

sk33t3r said:


> Addicted4life have you noticed any of the 6.3b issues???


Not even sure what the issues are, so I'm gonna answer no.

What should/could I look for ?


----------



## addicted4life

kimsan said:


> I'll bite. I'm have a bugger of a time getting mfs_ftp to insert on 6.3a (currently). My 3.1.5f box works fine. I can pull files with either one.
> 
> Got a short step solution that I'm missing?
> 
> Bonus question: I've got a couple bogus files in /mfs_ftp/cache that won't delete. How do i get around the apparent I/O error?
> 
> Thanks.


I followed a thread at the other site. I believe it was the MovieLoader meets HMO/HME, or sumthing of the such. What an app !!

In a nutshell, I dloaded the the mfs_ftp files, and the mfs_utils, I never found the s2bins file Steve mentions. When you get the utils, grab the no.arch file too, it is in the same post. It has the 2 patches in it. That took me forever to find.

The only other thing I remember is that you need a tzoffset.txt file, and I did a manual edit that Steve mentions to the mfs_ftp.tcl file. My edit was at a different line number than his.


----------



## kimsan

addicted4life said:


> I followed a thread at the other site. I believe it was the MovieLoader meets HMO/HME, or sumthing of the such. What an app !!


Hadn't looked into that yet. Does it require the hmo/hme patches? I've only got 30 sec, backdoors and noscramble in place just now.



> In a nutshell, I dloaded the the mfs_ftp files, and the mfs_utils, I never found the s2bins file Steve mentions. When you get the utils, grab the no.arch file too, it is in the same post. It has the 2 patches in it. That took me forever to find.
> 
> The only other thing I remember is that you need a tzoffset.txt file, and I did a manual edit that Steve mentions to the mfs_ftp.tcl file. My edit was at a different line number than his.


I'd say I've done all that, but I'll just start from scratch and see what happens. s2bins were superceded but the unified mfs_utils a while back.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## addicted4life

The HMO/HME is all part of what they have posted at the Playground for the hr10-250.
Go back in this thread and read over what I posted about getting from 3.1.5f to 6.3 with a pre-zippered drive. It took me a few tries to get it to work correctly.


----------



## kimsan

addicted4life said:


> The HMO/HME is all part of what they have posted at the Playground for the hr10-250.
> Go back in this thread and read over what I posted about getting from 3.1.5f to 6.3 with a pre-zippered drive. It took me a few tries to get it to work correctly.


Hadn't looked deeply into it as yet. Movieloader looks very nice and found the link there to the setup reference. Looks good on the "pull", no to try a "push" 

Been through (and still worling on) a straight from zippered 3.1.5.f to 6.3b on the primary system. Tried to get a backup first but abandoned hope after 28 hours. mfsbackup is mighty slow on a pair of loaded 250gb drives. Will take the plunge later today.

Thanks for the nudge in the right direction!


----------



## SteveTrek

rbautch said:


> It's fixed now. I tried to upload a new version of the enhancement script earlier today and it kept getting corrupted during the FTP transfer. Seems to be working now.


HI,

Where can I download this fix? I tried the link below your message: Hack your Tivo with The Zipper. This contains the bad rbautch_files.tgz.

Thanks.


----------



## kimsan

addicted4life said:


> The HMO/HME is all part of what they have posted at the Playground for the hr10-250.
> Go back in this thread and read over what I posted about getting from 3.1.5f to 6.3 with a pre-zippered drive. It took me a few tries to get it to work correctly.


Got it now! My issue was in all the changes required for 6.x to run it.

Followed the basic instructions linked in the Movieloader thread to install, patch. and upgrade binaries.

Symlinked improt to stdimport.

Kept the original tzoffset.tcl, but created a tzoffset.txt with the correct GMT offset.

Runs like a champ! And Movieloader is definitely sweet.

Oh yeah, I saved off my patched files and offset so any subsequent rebuild takes only two steps 

Thanks for the kick in the right direction.


----------



## rbautch

SteveTrek said:


> HI,
> 
> Where can I download this fix? I tried the link below your message: Hack your Tivo with The Zipper. This contains the bad rbautch_files.tgz.
> 
> Thanks.


I meant that I fixed it on the zipper website.


----------



## Cure

I've had pretty good luck so far: reimaged with IC, Zipped and tweaked and then sliced up to 6.3a and never lost networking. However, I miss Russ's splash screen and TivoWebPlus doesn't seem to work (and I couldn't find it). I installed it to var/hack like they say but I have to start it manually via telnet. I have no clue how to edit my rc.sysedit.author file to make TWP start automatically. 

Any reason not to just rerun tweak? And if so, do you have to run the tweak uninstall first?

Thanks to everyone for all their hard work.


----------



## SteveTrek

rbautch said:


> I meant that I fixed it on the zipper website.


I finally got by the "unexpected end of file" errors when zipper tries to open rbautch_files.tgz but it was painfull. I had to copy the file directly to the /hacks directory and delete the one that zipper copies from the CD ISO image.

As was stated by someone else (forgot who but that thanks for the info), the act of placing this file into the ISO image corrupts the tgz file! I tried MagicISO as was suggested and removed the old one and placed a good one back into the ISO file but upon re-running zipper, same old problem. I guess all that zipper does during installation is test the integrity of the tgz file. Is this correct? When I later ran tweak.sh, it tried to download it again, failed but claimed my network connections were OK. I tried several times but the script kept exiting. I finally got by this problem by insuring I ran tweak.sh from the /hacks directory by cd ing to it first! If you try running it from /var/tmp with /hacks/tweak.sh, it will never run!

Now I got all the enhancements installed (I think). I still ran into one issue:
While installing the enhancements, I got the following prompt:
Do you want to install the gotomydvr remote access tool? [y/n]:
: No such file or directoryh

Enhancement Installation Complete!! Please reboot now...

Was there something else to install beyond gotomydvr or is the script really complete?

In the description of TWP 1.3.1, its shows an MRV module. After all this upgrading, mine does not have this. How to I obtain it?

Thanks.


----------



## sk33t3r

I was snooping around on DDB and found that somone has put up the 6.3b slices in rar format, I have them up here


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> I was snooping around on DDB and found that somone has put up the 6.3b slices  in rar format


Can't post links to DDB on this site.


----------



## rbautch

SteveTrek said:


> I finally got by the "unexpected end of file" errors when zipper tries to open rbautch_files.tgz but it was painfull. I had to copy the file directly to the /hacks directory and delete the one that zipper copies from the CD ISO image.
> 
> As was stated by someone else (forgot who but that thanks for the info), the act of placing this file into the ISO image corrupts the tgz file! I tried MagicISO as was suggested and removed the old one and placed a good one back into the ISO file but upon re-running zipper, same old problem. I guess all that zipper does during installation is test the integrity of the tgz file. Is this correct? When I later ran tweak.sh, it tried to download it again, failed but claimed my network connections were OK. I tried several times but the script kept exiting. I finally got by this problem by insuring I ran tweak.sh from the /hacks directory by cd ing to it first! If you try running it from /var/tmp with /hacks/tweak.sh, it will never run!
> 
> Now I got all the enhancements installed (I think). I still ran into one issue:
> While installing the enhancements, I got the following prompt:
> Do you want to install the gotomydvr remote access tool? [y/n]:
> : No such file or directoryh
> 
> Enhancement Installation Complete!! Please reboot now...
> 
> Was there something else to install beyond gotomydvr or is the script really complete?
> 
> In the description of TWP 1.3.1, its shows an MRV module. After all this upgrading, mine does not have this. How to I obtain it?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm having problems with the gotomydvr stuff. I'm just going to remove it for now. It's easy enough to install it yourself anyway. Not sure what the issue with the tgz file is. The isomaker copies it on to your boot iso, and the zipper copies it to your tivo. That's it. One possibility is that the limitation of the isomake is 300MB, and if you go over that it may be truncating/corrupting the file. Seems to work fine for me.


----------



## sk33t3r

What are the commands to use dbload to load slices into mfs?


----------



## guido79

sk33t3r said:


> What are the commands to use dbload to load slices into mfs?


After putting my slice files into /var/packages/ on my Tivo, I typed: dbload *.slice

After all 5 files were loaded by dbload, I typed: echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

Now I show the following:

 Name Type FsId Date Time Size 
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- 
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 3180 09/29/06 23:56 700 
6.3b-01-2-357 tyDb 193180 01/02/07 07:51 772 
ACTIVE tyDb 3180 09/29/06 23:56 700


----------



## Lord Vader

sk33t3r said:


> I was snooping around on DDB and found that somone has put up the 6.3b slices in rar format, I have them up here


I'm assuming one need only ftp the rar'd file in its entirety, correct? Or should it be extracted then the extracted contents ftp'd over?


----------



## guido79

Lord Vader said:


> I'm assuming one need only ftp the rar'd file in its entirety, correct? Or should it be extracted then the extracted contents ftp'd over?


Nope. You'll want to unrar first, then ftp over the .slice files to /var/packages/. I just upgraded successfully using The Slicer - Version 1.4. Everything looks to be working fine (i.e. Networking, Telnet, FTP, etc.).


----------



## DarthOverlord

sk33t3r said:


> I was snooping around on DDB and found that somone has put up the 6.3b slices in rar format, I have them up here


Thanks. I have been trying to download it from the stream for the past four days without any luck.


----------



## mrsean

Just wanted to mention that I too am experiencing the corrupted "rbautch_files.tgz" problem. I am assuming that I could just FTP it over to the TIVO, but which directory do I unzip the file into?

Thanks!



rbautch said:


> I'm having problems with the gotomydvr stuff. I'm just going to remove it for now. It's easy enough to install it yourself anyway. Not sure what the issue with the tgz file is. The isomaker copies it on to your boot iso, and the zipper copies it to your tivo. That's it. One possibility is that the limitation of the isomake is 300MB, and if you go over that it may be truncating/corrupting the file. Seems to work fine for me.


----------



## Lord Vader

guido79 said:


> Nope. You'll want to unrar first, then ftp over the .slice files to /var/packages/. I just upgraded successfully using The Slicer - Version 1.4. Everything looks to be working fine (i.e. Networking, Telnet, FTP, etc.).


I must admit, I don't know if I'm going to attempt to upgrade. The last time I did it, everything went to pot. I lost ALL connectivity, including serial, and lost all hacks. I had to end up re-imaging from 3.1.5f to 6.3a, where I'm at now. The perplexing thing was that I did nothing different from when I used Slicer to upgrade from 3.1.5f to 6.3a. That went fine. Why going to 6.3b, though, caused so many problems still baffles me.


----------



## Cure

Lord Vader -

Did you slice directly from 6.3a to 6.3b? Or did you go back to 3.1.5 first?


----------



## sk33t3r

I have the slices on my machine from dtv, but I thought it be nice to make them available. I put a 62 dtivo image up as well. Tivo Files


----------



## Lord Vader

Cure said:


> Lord Vader -
> 
> Did you slice directly from 6.3a to 6.3b? Or did you go back to 3.1.5 first?


I went from 6.3a to 6.3b, just like so many others here did. Unlike them, however, my upgrade didn't go well. At all.


----------



## guido79

I seem to be still running fine since the Slicer upgrade using the downloaded 6.3b slices. Here's what I did to get to where I am today:

- I started with a brand new 500 GB Seagate drive [ST3500841A] from Fry's. 
- I setup my new drive with the Zipper CD following the instructions on D*Rplayground.
- I opted to buy InstantCake 3.1.5f for the HR10-250, DVRupgrade LBA48 4.04 w/ Enhancements CD and The Slicer to make my Zipper CD.
- Created my Zippered Tivo Hard Disk after fixing the instructions to run:
/cdrom/zipper instead of sh /cdrom/zipper.sh
- Installed and ran the Zippered drive in my Tivo for a week after modifying the phone settings to use the network connection (using a Linksys USB200M adapter) for service calls. [Hoping to download the 6.3b slices naturally].
- After the holidays, I gave up and installed the 6.3b slices myself via FTP after unraring the archive.
- Everything seemed to be running OK except for TivoWebPlus. I reran the tweak.sh script located in my /hacks directory and now everything seems to be running fine.
- I've updated my TivoWebPlus to the beta 1.4.0 via TivoWebPlus's upgrade page.

Hope this helps those who have been struggling.


----------



## gworkman

Wow! I've got my own success story. Downloaded and installed the 6.3b patch. Sliced and patched and everything is working. I even have the HMO/HME feature which was one of the biggest incentives for me to make it work. I had to zipper the drive twice in the PC. The first time, I'd get responses like "IP : Command not found" on the first run. The second run gave me telnet/ftp/twp. I then added the hacks to enable HMO. I see that the welcome screen even talks about the box being more than a "DirecTV recorder". What a shame that all this code is in there and DirecTV decided to go with the HR 20 instead. I am 100% satisfied with my HR10-250. RBautch and all other hackers that made this possible ... THANKS !!!!


----------



## tsunami

I am having a couple of problems with my HR10-250 with 6.3b zippered and enhanced.
First problem was when I would search for a program I would get an internal error code. I reset the TiVO and it worked fine.
Now when I search for a program it doesn't seem to find much of what I want. 
For example, tonight Knights of Prosperity is in the guide but if I search for it it doesn't show up.
I wonder if it could be from scheduling/deleting shows with TWP? I haven't used it to rearrange the Season Pass. I have set programs to record, wishlist, etc. 
Could that be it?
It is also running a little hot (58C).
Any ideas?
I guess a reset will do it but I would like to know how to keep it from happening again.


----------



## Brillian1080p

sk33t3r, Just thought you should know when you follow your link to tivo files and click on the HR10-250, it does not open up a box to save the file like the other versions. It just opens up text.

The HR10-250 is the one I'm interested in, and I'm sure others will be also.


----------



## DarthOverlord

OK, here is my question. Yesterday I ftp'd the 6.3b slices onto my HR10-250. So when I check the mfs file it lists both the current and 6.3b system files. Now, if I reboot my machine, will the 6.3b files overwrite my zippered drive? The reason I ask, is there a away to remove the 6.3b system file and keep the 3.15f as is. I am afraid if I pull the drive now, it will install 6.3b on this drive, when I want to keep it at 3.15.

After this, I want to restore my vigin 3.15f image onto another drive, then upload the slices, upgrade and then rezipper that drive. I would keep the original drive, in case I wanted to go back to 3.15. 

Can I remove 6.3 off the current HR10 drive? Thanks.


----------



## gregoryb

Upgraded my HR10-250 to 6.3b using Slicer. All working well after running tweak. Problem is with MRV. My other Tivo and Tivoserver shows up but when I select them it shows a copy of my Now Showing list. I have rechecked all network settings and MRV Name in TWP and all looks good. Any suggestions?


----------



## guido79

gregoryb said:


> Problem is with MRV. I have rechecked all network settings and MRV Name in TWP and all looks good. Any suggestions?


HMO works with HR10-250 but no support for MRV even with hacks.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Can anyone answer how to prevent 6.3 from installing if I reboot the HR10-250?

Since the bootpage parameter upgradesoftware=false, I assume this would prevent any upgrade from occurring, is this a correct assumption?


----------



## sk33t3r

DarthOverlord said:


> Can anyone answer how to prevent 6.3 from installing if I reboot the HR10-250?
> 
> Since the bootpage parameter upgradesoftware=false, I assume this would prevent any upgrade from occurring, is this a correct assumption?


You are correct, it will download the slices but will NOT install them, you can check via tivoweb if the slices are downloaded, http://ipaddressoftivo/mfs/SwSystem


----------



## DarthOverlord

sk33t3r said:


> You are correct, it will download the slices but will NOT install them, you can check via tivoweb if the slices are downloaded, http://ipaddressoftivo/mfs/SwSystem


Thanks. That's what I needed to know.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Is dbload part of the tivoapp or is an additional script that needs to be downloaded? I noticed on that other site that AW has all in one tools and I believe dbload is part of it, but editing the author file is required and I'm not that far yet.


----------



## sk33t3r

Its in /busybox


----------



## Brillian1080p

Well I have the 6.3b slices from another site. tried dbload from the command prompt. It took a minute, seemed to be working and came back to the bash. I looked in thw sw system and they are not there.

Does the root need to mounted read/write?

I rebooted to see if they would show up and it wiped them from var/packages.

Any info/commands/keystrokes you're leaving out?

I'm close...


----------



## Brillian1080p

Should it matter that I have 3.1.5f active and 6.3a sitting there?

I know if I slice from 3.1 to 6.3a it will wipe out the 3.1 in a day or so. I believe I've seen someone have 3.1 6.3a and 6.3b sitting in there. I've tried dbload 3 times now with no success.


----------



## sk33t3r

OS has to be RW

I just downloaded the rar file and it worked fine here.

I created a tarball of the slices, that way all you have to download the tarball, ftp the tarball to the hr10-250 and then telnet to the tivo and extract the tarball using *tar-xf hr10_250_6.3bslices.tar*


----------



## Brillian1080p

I have them, it was Firefox that wouldn't let me download them. Why it would allow the other versions you have on the site I don't know.

I can't seem to get dbload to work.


----------



## DarthOverlord

OK, here is my scenario. Took my original Zippered drive out of the HR10-250. Restored my 3.15f image to another 250 GB Seagate with the Zipper. FTP'd the 6.3b slices over, dbsliced them. 

Then I changed etc/rc.d/sysinit.author to remove the netmask settings as mentioned by rbautch on the first page. I checked the partition location via 'bootpage -p". Subsequently, I changed the bootpage setting to remove the softwareupgrade=false setting. 

I then rebooted the system. My understanding is that the upgrade should have taken. Yet when I rebooted, I am now running unhacked 3.15. Where did I go wrong?

My goal is to upgrade to an unhacked 6.3b, test it for a few hours, then pull the drive and rerun the zipper.


----------



## Brillian1080p

You cannot hack straight from 6.3. You have to start with 3.1, hack that, upgrade to 6.3 then you can run the enhancement script.

Rbautch has said zippering 6.3 will be available when he gets an image of it.

Paraphrasing , of course.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Brillian1080p said:


> You cannot hack straight from 6.3. You have to start with 3.1, hack that, upgrade to 6.3 then you can run the enhancement script.
> 
> Rbautch has said zippering 6.3 will be available when he gets an image of it.
> 
> Paraphrasing , of course.


Oh, I see said the blind man. So right now, I am SOL, if I want to upgrade to 6.3b zippered.

I have been trying to get the network settings to stick after the initial zipper on the hard drive and have been getting etc/resolv.conf not found.

Oh well. Thanks.


----------



## MidnightRider

Hello all: here's a question I haven't found an answer for here or on the "other" forum:

I have a HR10-250 that I had previously hacked with the Zipper. I've also expanded to use a 2nd hard drive.

I used the Slicer to upgrade to 6.3a, then (when it showed up on my tivo) 6.3b. During the 6.3b process, something happened ... upon reboot (and subsequent reboots) although I have network connectivity (can see network lights, ping and get response from the tivo) I have no TWP, telnet or serial access (serial says connected but no bash prompt ... at any speed). For all intents and purposes other than 'ping', it's like I've never hacked the thing.

My question is this: when I pull the drive(s) and re-zipper, do I need to install both drives in the pc or can I just install and zipper the "main" (primary) drive? Put another way, are there any special considerations I need to make since I'm using two drives?


----------



## Lord Vader

Welcome to the club, Midnight. I lost all connectivity too, for some unknown reason.


----------



## MidnightRider

Thanks, I guess. Zippering is easy enough; I'm just not enough of a Linux junkie to know if I need to do anything special since I've expanded to two drives.

MR


----------



## Brillian1080p

Darthoverlord, after reading your post again I think I understand it better.

1. After you used dbload to move the 6.3b slices into the SwSystem did you use the slicer to upgrade it? You post doesn't mention that.

2. Without hacking you will have to use a serial cable to use the slicer to upgrade from 3.1 to 6.3. If you want to test 6.3b unhacked you can, but once you are satisfied you will have to re-image 3.1 and slice upgrade to 6.3.

Since you have successfully used dbload please give specifics.

1. Do you mount it read/write? 

2. Do you navigate to the directory where dbload is located? Such as /busybox.

3. What does the bash report while executing dbload?

I've tired # 1 and # 2 with no success. The slices ftp over fine. I put them in /var/packages. I type "dbload *.slice". The bash comes back with dbload: *.slice, the cursor flickers for a minute then bash comes back. But the slices never show up in the SwSytem.

If the command was incorrect or the box didn't know what to do with it you'd think an error message would come up.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Lord Vader, I've sliced a few times from 3.1 to 6.3a and retained connectivity. I had 6.3a running perfect. I used MFS tools to make a backup and munged it up. I may have forgotten to change it from rw to ro.

Today however every time I get to 6.3a I lose connectivity. Both FA120 lights are on, no ping no serial. Now I'm in the same boat.

Something has changed. Not sure if it can be blamed on the script because 3.1 works fine after running tweak.sh.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Brillian1080p said:


> Darthoverlord, after reading your post again I think I understand it better.
> 
> 1. After you used dbload to move the 6.3b slices into the SwSystem did you use the slicer to upgrade it? You post doen't mention that.
> 
> 2. Without hacking you will have to use a serial cable to use the slicer to upgrade from 3.1 to 6.3. If you want to test 6.3b unhacked you can, but once you are satisfied you will have to re-image 3.1 and slice upgrade to 6.3.
> 
> Since you have successfully used dbload please give specifics.
> 
> 1. Do you mount it read/write?
> 
> 2. Do you navigate to the directory where dbload is located? Such as /busybox.
> 
> 3. What does the bash report while executing dbload?
> 
> I've tired # 1 and # 2 with no success. The slices ftp over fine. I put them in /var/packages. I type "dbload *.slice". The bash comes back with dbload: *.slice, the cursor flickers for a minute then bash comes back. But the slices never show up in the SwSytem.
> 
> If the command was incorrect or the box didn't know what to do with it you'd think an error message would come up.


Give me a minute to write up the recipe.


----------



## Lord Vader

Brillian1080p said:


> Lord Vader, I've sliced a few times from 3.1 to 6.3a and retained connectivity. I had 6.3a running perfect. I used MFS tools to make a backup and munged it up. I may have forgotten to change it from rw to ro.
> 
> Today however every time I get to 6.3a I lose connectivity. Both FA120 lights are on, no ping no serial. Now I'm in the same boat.
> 
> Something has changed. Not sure if it can be blamed on the script because 3.1 works fine after running tweak.sh.


I had no problems with my connectivity when going from 3.1.5f to 6.3a. My problems arose whenever I attempted to go from 6.3a to 6.3b.


----------



## Brillian1080p

I don't even use ota right now. If the only difference between 6.3a and b is the fix for ota audio dropouts, then I'm trying to upgrade to b for no reason.


----------



## DarthOverlord

*Upgrading 3.15f To 6.3b Without Using The Slicer And With Some Hacks To Start.
*
Step 1  Took a blank 250 GB Seagate Drive and ran the Zipper to restore the 3.15f image I made from my original HR10-250 drive.

Step 2  Ran the Zipper to apply the hacked kernel and set up networking. Reinstalled drive into HR10-250. It ran through the setup, reboot partially into satellite scan, then went through the normal startup process.

Step 3  Telnet into Tivo. Use SmartFTP to install slices obtained here - http://www.jeanandrick.com/tivofiles. Thanks sk33t3r. Upload slices to var/packages
Go into telnet. Run 


PHP:


mount -o remount,rw /dev/hdax

(where x is either 7 or 4), use the command 


PHP:


bootpage p

to figure it out which is the active partition.

Step 4  Make sure you are in the /var/packages directory and enter 


PHP:


dbload *.slice

Now wait about ten minutes for the slices to be put together. Then enter:


PHP:


echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

I then followed rbautchs recommendations:



rbautch said:


> Well, it's official. Those of us with HR10-250's running painfully slow 3.1 software will finally get the upgrade to 6.3. The new release is being discussed here (thanks, Earl!). If you have a hacked HR10-250, and want to keep it hacked, here are a few options for you.
> 
> *Option 1.* Take the upgrade, let it overwrite your hacks, and then re-hack it at a later time. There's two things you need to do in preparation for the upgrade. The first is to edit your author file to remove the following lines:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> Then type the following command at the bash prompt to modify your bootpage to allow the upgrade:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200" /dev/hda
> 
> where X is your root filesystem partition (either 4 or 7). Make sure you get this right or your Tivo wont boot. After you get the upgrade, pull the drive and hack it.


This next part I have to give credit to kehrli from DVR ground where you play.

 Edit /tvbin/installSw.itcl and find


PHP:


exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout

change it to 


PHP:


exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout

A few lines further down, find reboot
change that to exit 0
The first change is needed or the script will not run to completion. The 2nd change prevents the reboot from occurring so we can install our hacks in the new root artition.
 Run bootpage -p. This will give you where your current root partition is located. It should be either /dev/hda7 or /dev/hda4. TiVo uses two pairs of partitions for loading its software. One pair is active with the current software version. Then if you upgrade your software, it'll get loaded to the other pair, and then that pair becomes active. The bootpage command will tell you which drive partition is being used for the TiVo's file system root. If you then run bootpage -b it will tell you the current boot partition (the partition where your Linux kernel lives). The pairs are set up as one of the following: root=/dev/hda7 boot=/dev/hda6 OR root=/dev/hda4 boot=/dev/hda3. Write down the results from the bootpage command. You MUST know your root and boot partitions prior to proceeding. You must not get these wrong. Some rare bootpage documentation is supplied at the bottom of this document.
 Run installSw.itcl 6.3b-01-2-357. This should run to completion and not leave you with error messages, telling you which files and line numbers had the errors. If you get errors, one of the earlier steps is wrong and you'll need to find and fix it. Not well: the software version number in the command above may be slightly different. Get the exact string to enter by using echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

This last part also took about ten minutes. I then proceeded to reboot my HR10-250, since I was not trying to keep any hacks.

The HR10-250, went through a semi-long update about 15 minutes or so. Viola, I now had an update system with 6.3b running. Beautiful folders, ahhhh!!!!

Step 5  Replacing the virgin 6.3b kernel with the hacked kernel.

I basically took the drive out and ran the zipper again. The only problem was that I was getting this message:

The file /tivo /etc/resolv.conf is missing
The file /cdrom /etc/resolv.conf is missing

So when I tried the drive in the Tivo, I could not for the life of me get into the bash prompt or telnet in. I then was given this advice by dswallow:



dswallow said:


> DarthOverlord, I did an upgrade from an unhacked 6.3b HR10-250 so I can probably be of some help here.
> 
> I'll presume you already have installed the hacked/killhdinitrd'd kernel from 3.1.5f on the $5 PTVUpgrade CD onto the HR10-250.
> 
> There's two main issues to deal with. One is that the network configuration settings are stored in the mfs filesystem. There's two scripts you can choose from... /hacks/network.tcl from RBautch or netconfig.tcl (see the SuperPatch/MRV thread over in the "other" forum). If you look at them with a text editor you'll see the command line parameter info.
> 
> In your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file you need to comment out the insmod entries for the older USB drivers, the entries for the USB disk devices, and the ifconfig and route lines for configuring the ethernet interface the old way.
> 
> Leave the "sleep 60" command in there, but the 2 earlier ones can be commented out, too.
> 
> Replace that with a call to one of the scripts above and the necessary parameters for your setup. Also note at the end of the rc.sysinit.author file will be a call to network.tcl inside a couple if blocks; that'll essentially be what you want to run earlier too... just the line with network.tcl on it, so you could just duplicate that line (it'd have been populated based on your answers to prompts from the enhancement script).
> 
> Then you need to replace the iptables file with one that doesn't block network traffic:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cd /sbin
> mv iptables iptables.old
> echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nexit 0' > iptables
> chmod 755 iptables
> 
> Now place the drive back in the TiVo and boot it up; the first time through the network settings will get loaded into the filesystem, but your network won't be working yet since they hadn't been set early enough; you need to reboot once more. Restart the TiVo and the second time the network settings will take effect. You can then telnet in and edit the rc.sysinit.author file and remove the call to the network setting script.
> 
> BTW, 6.3b has the network settings pages; if you have applied the 3 patches for the HMO/HME services, you'll find the network settings under Settings / Phone / Change Phone or Network Settings.
> 
> I'm not sure if that process will deal with the iptables file or not, though.
> 
> At this point the ftp and telnet services should work over the network, presuming they did get installed in your rc.sysinit.author file to autostart.


So I followed his directions, by putting the drive back in the computer,

I ran the following:

1.	Created a mount point for the partition and mount it:


PHP:


mkdir /mnt/mnt4
mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/mnt4

2.	Changed to the directory that will house rc.sysyinit.author


PHP:


cd /mnt/mnt4/etc/rc.d

3.	Editted rc.sysinit.author:


PHP:


pico rc.sysinit.author




PHP:


#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 
fakecall.tcl

/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
#insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
#insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
#ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.175 netmask 255.255.255.0
#route add default gw 192.168.0.1
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
mount -o remount,ro /

#call network.tcl
/hacks/network.tcl 192.168.0.175 192.168.0.1
fi
fi

I then hit ctrl x and saved it. Then I edited this part:


PHP:


cd /mnt/mnt4/sbin




PHP:


cd /sbin
mv iptables iptables.old
echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nexit 0' > iptables
chmod 755 iptables

Then I reinserted the drive, allowed it to boot up once, then I rebooted and viola  bash prompt appeared and I am able to telnet.

The problem now is my bash prompt works, but does not respond to ls or ./ commands. I can change directories and gzip and some other things, but not some of the basic linux commands. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Brillian1080p

Man that seems like a lot of work. I used the slicer, I think it does most of that by script.

I ftp'd the tarball over and untarred it and now dbload is working. It didn't like the slices ftp'd over individually. I don't know why?

Thanks guys.


----------



## dswallow

Personally I'd recommend just letting 6.3b install by itself then rehack it manually rather than depending on something like the Zipper, which apparently isn't updated yet to work directly from 6.3b. You'll keep all your recordings that way.


----------



## Brillian1080p

If you don't have 6.3b sitting in the mfs then it could be a long wait.

If you let 6.3b install itself it will wipe out any hacks which include usb/ethernet connectivity and you're back to a serial cable.

There are ways you can keep your recordings and upgrade.

31,656 posts in 6 six years, what am I telling you anything for?

Ignore everything I say for another 31,556 posts...


----------



## Brillian1080p

I finally waited long enough for dbload to finish. It went back to the bash prompt after it loaded the 5 files. But they still are not in the mfs even after a reboot. What step am I missing here?

Out of curiousity, what step does the box do to combine the 5 slices and rename them 6.3b-01-2-357?

Or is that the step I'm missing?


----------



## PorkPie5000

Hey Vader, I'm in exactly the same boat that you are. Went from 6.3a to 6.3b using slicer and lost network except for ping.

I'm curious about something though. Have you actually gone to system info and looked at what version you are actually running? Mine still says 6.3a. Something didn't happen that was supposed to happen during the upgrade. I'm not sure what though.


----------



## Lord Vader

I didn't check that before or after the failed upgrade. I'm now back at 6.3a and will stay there for the foreseeable future.


----------



## sk33t3r

Brillian1080p said:


> I finally waited long enough for dbload to finish. It went back to the bash prompt after it loaded the 5 files. But they still are not in the mfs even after a reboot. What step am I missing here?
> 
> Out of curiousity, what step does the box do to combine the 5 slices and rename them 6.3b-01-2-357?
> 
> Or is that the step I'm missing?


Brillian from your browser if you enter http://ipaddressoftico/mfs/SwSystem you dont see 6.3B loaded?


----------



## tivoupgrade

PorkPie5000 said:


> Hey Vader, I'm in exactly the same boat that you are. Went from 6.3a to 6.3b using slicer and lost network except for ping.
> 
> I'm curious about something though. Have you actually gone to system info and looked at what version you are actually running? Mine still says 6.3a. Something didn't happen that was supposed to happen during the upgrade. I'm not sure what though.


If you are attempting to use slicer to get you from 6.3a to 6.3b OR even from 3.1.5f to 6.3a or b and you are using a USB 2.0 adapter (perhaps configured with PTVnet) that is why you are losing connectivity. The stock 6.3 drivers are not compatible with newer USB adapters.

Here is a post from 12/23 which gives you a way to keep those drivers intact; actually, it doesn't keep the drivers intact - it downloads and installs updated ones which will also work with newer adapters such as the Linksys USB 2.0 adapter; note that its a pretty "big hammer" though - it will also install TiVoWebPlus 1.3 and setup the network for DHCP, too.


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I AM using a NetgearFA120. In fact, as I had posted before on this problem, my FA120's lights are all on. However, I lost ALL connectivity via telnet AND serial. I did nothing differently from what others did, exept that unlike them, I lost ALL connectivity and ALL hacks.


----------



## dswallow

Brillian1080p said:


> If you don't have 6.3b sitting in the mfs then it could be a long wait.
> 
> If you let 6.3b install itself it will wipe out any hacks which include usb/ethernet connectivity and you're back to a serial cable.
> 
> There are ways you can keep your recordings and upgrade.


Well, yeah, I know. But then his instructions have him removing the drive a couple times, too. If you're gonna take the drive out anyway... 

Actually I had more in mind the idea of going from 6.3a to 6.3b as being why you'd do what he did... starting off by restoring a 3.1.5f image, since that's what the Zipper instructions suggest right now.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Lord Vader said:


> Well, I AM using a NetgearFA120. In fact, as I had posted before on this problem, my FA120's lights are all on. However, I lost ALL connectivity via telnet AND serial. I did nothing differently from what others did, exept that unlike them, I lost ALL connectivity and ALL hacks.


Actually, that makes sense; I mis-spoke. I should have said (and I'll go back and edit it now) "regardless of the USB 2.0 adapter you are using" because those drivers are not present in the stock distribution.

The part that doesn't make sense is why you would have lost all hacks - that sounds like a run that might not have completed normally. Did you lose bash access as well?


----------



## JWThiers

tivoupgrade said:


> Did you lose bash access as well?


He said he lost "ALL connectivity via telnet AND serial." Thats not good.


----------



## tivoupgrade

JWThiers said:


> He said he lost "ALL connectivity via telnet AND serial." Thats not good.


Yes. Not good. Not normal either. I have not been able to replicate anything like that.

What I can confirm is that my previous statements were somewhat misleading.

I'm trying to come up with a clearer migration path / statement that Russ can put in his original post on the thread to deal with issues of slicing from either 3.1.5f --> 6.3a , or 6.3b ---> 6.3w (w == whatever) and be able to preserve USB 2.0 drivers.

I know that a few simple commands, at the right time, should be all it takes to do this. Its possible that using the '-u' option when running the Slicer (but only when going between versions of 6.3, not from 3.1.5f to 6.3) will work because -u will copy /lib/modules from the old partition to the new.

Right now, my recommendation is to go with the 'update2' methods we've put into place and will leave alone for the foreseeable future, but its likely that when I get back from CES, I may add another parameter to that script that will allow you to just suck down the latest USB drivers.

And with all that said, I'm not sure whether that has anything to do with Lord Vader's problem, which I mistook for the simple loss of network drivers; not sure what that issue is/was, but it was definitely more complicated than that.


----------



## dr_mal

falstaffpac said:


> Looks like I finally crashed my HD Tivo, I'm hoping someone is willing to help. I've been holding off on the 6.3 upgrade until today (zippered unit). So, I purchased the Slicer program and ran the script, everything seemed like it went smoothly. The script finished without problem and I rebooted the Tivo. Now its caught in a reboot loop. I connected my serial cable and have a boot log. The last entry says:
> 
> Tmk Fatal Error: Thread convert-db <145>: unexpected signal 11
> flushing ide devices: hda hdb
> Restarting system.
> 
> I'm hoping I can recover without formatting and starting over. If anyone has any suggestions, I would be greatful. I can post the entire boot log if it would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aaron


Same thing happened to me just now 

I've previously zippered this TiVo; just purchased Slicer; Slicer seemed to run fine - no errors.

Is it safe to simply switch the active root and kernel partitions and go back to 3.1f for now?


----------



## dr_mal

No dice - going back to the old boot and kernel partitions results in the same rebooting behaviour (albeit with my old "almost there..." screen)


----------



## gobble

Lord Vader said:


> Well, I AM using a NetgearFA120. In fact, as I had posted before on this problem, my FA120's lights are all on. However, I lost ALL connectivity via telnet AND serial. I did nothing differently from what others did, exept that unlike them, I lost ALL connectivity and ALL hacks.


I have the same problem. I have the FA120. All the lghts are on. I have no connectivity and lost all hacks. All this after running the slicer from 3.1.5f to 6.3a. I finally got sick of the message that the TIVO has not made a call and tried this morning to disable the automatic call. Problem is I can't network into the TIVO.

What would be the solution if I can't network back into the thing to fix anything? Restore from the backup drive and start from scratch?


----------



## avpman

HR10-250 hacked with zipper + InstantCake

I commented out the appropriate lines in rs.sysinit.author and was able to make a succesful daily call over the network. However, in the tclient log file I'm getting an error acquiring the 6.3b slices. Any ideas?

Jan 8 01:11:37 (none) comm[138]: checking for new software
Jan 8 01:11:37 (none) comm[138]: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name
Jan 8 01:11:37 (none) comm[138]: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 6.3b-01-2-357: errDbNotFound
Jan 8 01:11:37 (none) comm[138]: Cleanup: GetAddDiskBasedDirectories returned <70001> "0x70001"...skipping cleanup
Jan 8 01:11:37 (none) tcphonehome[138]: CallService return status 0x0


----------



## hakamarob

forgive me for asking short bus kind of questions, but i have had some odd issues with my hd unit since upgrading to 6.* and i want to go back to 3.1. what are my options? get an image from ptvupgrades, yank the drive and start fresh?

TIA


----------



## aprest

Runch Machine said:


> I am not sure Cron is functioning and there is no cronlog in the /var/log directory. Is there a way to see if Cron is working? Where is the log file for Cron located? I have two Tivos, one has it working and I can see the log, the other, which I hacked just after the Zipper was released for HD Tivo, is the one I can't fine the cron log for.
> 
> Should I run tweak.sh again to install cron? If so, should I run tweak-uninstall first?


I am having the same problem after upgrading from 3.1.5f to 6.3b. One of my HR10-250 STBs shows the logs and the other doesn't. Both were zippered a day apart in early December with the same CD. I think cron is working on one and the other is not. Did you find a solution?


----------



## bigrig

aprest said:


> I am having the same problem after upgrading from 3.1.5f to 6.3b. One of my HR10-250 STBs shows the logs and the other doesn't. Both were zippered a day apart in early December with the same CD. I think cron is working on one and the other is not. Did you find a solution?


My reply in the other thread didn't work for you?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4748036&&#post4748036

Matt


----------



## aprest

bigrig said:


> My reply in the other thread didn't work for you?
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4748036&&#post4748036
> 
> Matt


I tried that it it did not fix my problem. Thanks for helping.


----------



## RxMan

I ran slicer to get to 6.3b and had no problems except for at the very end. ctrl-c would not work for me. I don't know if it's my laptop or something else. I needed to do a ctrl-c and then run the update2 to get the drivers and tivowebplus, etc as mentioned above, but could not. Everything else worked fine. Can I run that command some other way to get the necessary files loaded and working. I have a Linksys usb200m v2 that I just connected and haven't installed tivoweb on this particular box before.


----------



## rbautch

RxMan said:


> I ran slicer to get to 6.3b and had no problems except for at the very end. ctrl-c would not work for me. I don't know if it's my laptop or something else. I needed to do a ctrl-c and then run the update2 to get the drivers and tivowebplus, etc as mentioned above, but could not. Everything else worked fine. Can I run that command some other way to get the necessary files loaded and working. I have a Linksys usb200m v2 that I just connected and haven't installed tivoweb on this particular box before.


Try closing your telnet session and opening another. Your tivo shouldn't reboot unless you hit enter on the only telnet session.


----------



## rbautch

avpman said:


> HR10-250 hacked with zipper + InstantCake
> 
> I commented out the appropriate lines in rs.sysinit.author and was able to make a succesful daily call over the network. However, in the tclient log file I'm getting an error acquiring the 6.3b slices. Any ideas?
> 
> Jan 8 01:11:37 (none) comm[138]: checking for new software
> Jan 8 01:11:37 (none) comm[138]: NewSoftware: getting SwSystem name
> Jan 8 01:11:37 (none) comm[138]: NewSoftware: failure reading SwSystem 6.3b-01-2-357: errDbNotFound
> Jan 8 01:11:37 (none) comm[138]: Cleanup: GetAddDiskBasedDirectories returned <70001> "0x70001"...skipping cleanup
> Jan 8 01:11:37 (none) tcphonehome[138]: CallService return status 0x0


It's possible the slice file didn't download completely. Try forcing another call and try it again.


----------



## rbautch

hakamarob said:


> forgive me for asking short bus kind of questions, but i have had some odd issues with my hd unit since upgrading to 6.* and i want to go back to 3.1. what are my options? get an image from ptvupgrades, yank the drive and start fresh?
> 
> TIA


I think so. As far as I'm aware 3.1.5f slices aren't available.


----------



## RxMan

rbautch said:


> Try closing your telnet session and opening another. Your tivo shouldn't reboot unless you hit enter on the only telnet session.


It has already rebooted. What are my options now? System info is showing me at 6.3b. Just need to get the usb200m v2 and TWP going. Thanks for the quick reply. I have looked at Jamie's backported drivers, but I don't really know what I am looking at.


----------



## Lord Vader

tivoupgrade said:


> Yes. Not good. Not normal either. I have not been able to replicate anything like that.
> 
> What I can confirm is that my previous statements were somewhat misleading.
> 
> I'm trying to come up with a clearer migration path / statement that Russ can put in his original post on the thread to deal with issues of slicing from either 3.1.5f --> 6.3a , or 6.3b ---> 6.3w (w == whatever) and be able to preserve USB 2.0 drivers.
> 
> I know that a few simple commands, at the right time, should be all it takes to do this. Its possible that using the '-u' option when running the Slicer (but only when going between versions of 6.3, not from 3.1.5f to 6.3) will work because -u will copy /lib/modules from the old partition to the new.
> 
> Right now, my recommendation is to go with the 'update2' methods we've put into place and will leave alone for the foreseeable future, but its likely that when I get back from CES, I may add another parameter to that script that will allow you to just suck down the latest USB drivers.
> 
> And with all that said, I'm not sure whether that has anything to do with Lord Vader's problem, which I mistook for the simple loss of network drivers; not sure what that issue is/was, but it was definitely more complicated than that.


Indeed it was. I have NO idea why I lost all connectivity, and I really don't want to try again and lose it again.


----------



## rbautch

RxMan said:


> It has already rebooted. What are my options now? System info is showing me at 6.3b. Just need to get the usb200m v2 and TWP going. Thanks for the quick reply. I have looked at Jamie's backported drivers, but I don't really know what I am looking at.


The drivers you need should already be on your tivo, but in the old partition. You can either mount that old partition, and copy the appropriate drivers, or download Jamie's newest drivers and install them. If you lost your connection, you have to do this either with a serial cable or by pulling the drive. Unlike 3.1.5f, where drivers are stored in /lib/modules, 6.3 stores some drivers in /lib/modules, and some in /platform/lib/modules. Some drivers have symlinks in /lib/modules that point to /platform/lib/modules. You can either keep the symlinks, or just overwrite them with the actual drivers.


----------



## RxMan

I still have bash via serial. I noticed Jamie had 2 different files for download. What is the difference? usbobj2.4.27 and usbsrc2.4.27
How would I overwrite the symlinks? The symlinks is the part I didn't understand. Do I move the whole tar.bz2 over or unrar it first on my computer and send over just what I need? Am I looking for something specific for the usb200mv2? Thanks again.


----------



## RxMan

What if I re-ran your enhancement script?


----------



## rbautch

That should work as long as you have the rbautch_files.tgz archive in the same directory as tweak.sh.


----------



## RxMan

I gave that a try. Seemed to work. Will test more tomorrow. 

Thanks


----------



## RxMan

Well, I have lights on the usb200m, but no ip address. I ran angryIP and it didn't find anything. Also, I don't think tivoweb started bc it said something about a read only state. Not sure though. How can I tell via serial what the ip addy is?


----------



## RxMan

Set my router and tivo IP. I can now get connected via usb port! Need to get tivoweb going next.


----------



## John_Hatchett

Is there a 'zipper' receipe that starts with an unhacked 6.3a HR10-250?

I zippered my first HR10-250 with InstanctCake for the HR10-250 and the LBA48/Enhanced, and it is still sitting at 3.1.5f patiently waiting to be upgraded in the near future.

I procured a second unhacked HR10-250 over the weekend, activated it, got the 6.3a upgrade installed last night, and now that everything on it seems to be in working order, ready to pull the drive and add enhancements to it. I would like to just make it a 6.3b box to start and not re-image to 3.1.5f and work my way to 6.3b.


----------



## aprest

I am having a terrible time making cron and fakecall work after upgrading my HR10-250 STBs to 6.3b using Slicer. These HR10-250 STBs were hacked using Zipper and the enhancement script to get back from 6.3a to 3.1.5f and later sliced to 6.3b. I can run fakecall.tcl manually and see the changes in System Information and if I reboot I also see the changes in System Information. So fakecall is working in those circumstances but is not being implemented by cron at the times shown in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root. In addition I dont see a change in the time for the Scheduled Call after manually running fakecall (or rebooting) even though the Last Successful call time is updated. Interestingly I only see cron.test.out in /var/log on one HR10-250 but both cron.test.out and cronlog-main in the other HR10-250. In the HR10-250 that has cronlog-main I can see that TWP is being stopped and started, and cron.test.out being deleted, and the season pass backup being made, and logs wiped. But there is no evidence or indication that fakecall has run.

If I ran ps in TeraTermPro I see /busybox/crond is running. I have made the change in fakecall.tcl from dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 to try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch junk { } (without the quotes). 
I ran echo 'root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh' > /etc/passwd and echo 'root:x:0: ' > /etc/group and checked the /etc/passwd and /etc/group to confirm the changes. Fakecall.tcl is shown in rc.sysinit.author and busybox is in the root as is crond:
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

Today I tried rerunning tweak.sh on the unit that is missing the cronlog-main file and it ran fine and I again made the changes listed above but it didnt help. I did notice however that running tweak.sh changed the root file in the enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs directory. Stopping and starting TWP was missing after rerunning tweak.sh but fakecall and all othe sections were still present. I also noticed that there are several versions of the root file present in addition to the one in the enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs directory. 

I also noticed that some of the commands in rc.sysinit.author are redundant and are different between as those in rc.sysinit.author.bak and rc.sysinit.author.orig. It appears as though the redundancies were created when I sliced from 31.15f to 6.3b and agin when I reran tweak.sh. For example I now have two occurrences of export TIVO root and an additional enhancements in the PATH=. In addition the sections in rc.sysinit.author for starting netserver, EndPadPlus, TivoWebPlus, crond and Check if var got wiped are repeated at the end of the file. The additional enhancements and start section were created by rerunning tweak.sh. The redundant export TIVO root was created when I sliced to 6.3b.

Does anyone have any ideas what is going on and how I can fix it?


----------



## NytOwl666

My question may be in line with .-2

Replacement hacked drive for a HR10-250: 

Pulled the latest everything from PTVupgrade, Zipper, Slicer, etc and burned the CD and built the drive. All pretty much went well. Network comes up, TW, etc. Did get error when I said yes to the gotomydvr though. 

Everything was peachy, system info showed hack info, etc. 

Then I felt brave. Sadness followed.

Ran slicer to bring to 6.3a. No errors. 

On reboot it said it was installing an update and when it came back up it had lost all the hacks and net connectivity. It is 6.3a but not the hacked one.

Start over or is there a way to perhaps remove the drive and reapply the hacks and pop back in? 

Not sure what I did wrong. 500GB drive works nice though... 


Thx


----------



## Finnstang

aprest said:


> I am having a terrible time making cron and fakecall work after upgrading my HR10-250 STBs to 6.3b using Slicer. These HR10-250 STBs were hacked using Zipper and the enhancement script to get back from 6.3a to 3.1.5f and later sliced to 6.3b. I can run fakecall.tcl manually and see the changes in System Information and if I reboot I also see the changes in System Information. So fakecall is working in those circumstances but is not being implemented by cron at the times shown in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/root. In addition I dont see a change in the time for the Scheduled Call after manually running fakecall (or rebooting) even though the Last Successful call time is updated. Interestingly I only see cron.test.log in /var/log on one HR10-250 but both cron.test.log and cronlog-main in the other HR10-250. In the HR10-250 that has cronlog-main I can see that TWP is being stopped and started, and cron.test.out being deleted, and the season pass backup being made, and logs wiped. But there is no evidence or indication that fakecall has run.
> 
> If I ran ps in TeraTermPro I see /busybox/crond is running. I have made the change in fakecall.tcl from dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 to try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch junk { } (without the quotes).
> I ran echo 'root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh' > /etc/passwd and echo 'root:x:0: ' > /etc/group and checked the /etc/passwd and /etc/group to confirm the changes. Fakecall.tcl is shown in rc.sysinit.author and busybox is in the root as is crond:
> # start crond after waiting 30 seconds
> sleep 30
> /busybox/crond
> 
> Today I tried rerunning tweak.sh on the unit that is missing the cronlog-main file and it ran fine and I again made the changes listed above but it didnt help. I did notice however that running tweak.sh changed the root file in the enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs directory. Stopping and starting TWP was missing after rerunning tweak.sh but fakecall and all othe sections were still present. I also noticed that there are several versions of the root file present in addition to the one in the enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs directory.
> 
> I also noticed that some of the commands in rc.sysinit.author are redundant and are different between as those in rc.sysinit.author.bak and rc.sysinit.author.orig. It appears as though the redundancies were created when I sliced from 31.15f to 6.3b and agin when I reran tweak.sh. For example I now have two occurrences of export TIVO root and an additional enhancements in the PATH=. In addition the sections in rc.sysinit.author for starting netserver, EndPadPlus, TivoWebPlus, crond and Check if var got wiped are repeated at the end of the file. The additional enhancements and start section were created by rerunning tweak.sh. The redundant export TIVO root was created when I sliced to 6.3b.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas what is going on and how I can fix it?


So HR10-250 #1 only has the cron.test.out file but not the cronlog-main file? (I noticed in your post you said the cron.test.log file but it is really cron.test.out. Is that a typo or is your file named incorrectly?) Is cron.test.out getting time stamps? What is the contents of the file when you type root at the bash prompt? HR10-250 #2 you see both cron.test.out and cronlog-main files, and everything seems to be running except fakecall? Which copy of fakecall did you make the change to? The one being called in the root file? Have you tried running fakecall manually to see if it completes successfully? I would suggest downloading the latest AIO utilities over at DDB since it contains the latest version of fakecall that has been slimmed down and does not need to be edited.

ETA: If you get a blank file when you type root at the bash prompt, you need to run /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh to rebuild the symlinks in var.


----------



## kimsan

NytOwl666 said:


> My question may be in line with .-2
> 
> Replacement hacked drive for a HR10-250:
> 
> Pulled the latest everything from PTVupgrade, Zipper, Slicer, etc and burned the CD and built the drive. All pretty much went well. Network comes up, TW, etc. Did get error when I said yes to the gotomydvr though.
> 
> Everything was peachy, system info showed hack info, etc.
> 
> Then I felt brave. Sadness followed.
> 
> Ran slicer to bring to 6.3a. No errors.
> 
> On reboot it said it was installing an update and when it came back up it had lost all the hacks and net connectivity. It is 6.3a but not the hacked one.
> 
> Start over or is there a way to perhaps remove the drive and reapply the hacks and pop back in?
> 
> Not sure what I did wrong. 500GB drive works nice though...
> 
> Thx


I had a similar expierience on one unit. Apparently no hacks after an apparent slicer failure that ended in an upgrade to 6.3b *despite* telling me it failed.

Try zippering the unit as a 101 vs the normal 357.

OR

First try using the TiVo UI itself to set up networking and assign the address.

No promises, but the first worked on my apparent blown upgrade and the second worked when I restored a hacked single image to a dual drive set.

YMMV.


----------



## aprest

Finnstang said:


> So HR10-250 #1 only has the cron.test.out file but not the cronlog-main file? (I noticed in your post you said the cron.test.log file but it is really cron.test.out. Is that a typo or is your file named incorrectly?) Is cron.test.out getting time stamps? What is the contents of the file when you type root at the bash prompt? HR10-250 #2 you see both cron.test.out and cronlog-main files, and everything seems to be running except fakecall? Which copy of fakecall did you make the change to? The one being called in the root file? Have you tried running fakecall manually to see if it completes successfully? I would suggest downloading the latest AIO utilities over at DDB since it contains the latest version of fakecall that has been slimmed down and does not need to be edited.
> 
> ETA: If you get a blank file when you type root at the bash prompt, you need to run /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh to rebuild the symlinks in var.


I meant cron.test.log and made the correction in my original post. This morning I see both cron.test.out and cronlog-main in both HR10-250 STBs. In HR10-250 #2 that had both files I again see that TWP is being stopped and started, and cron.test.out being deleted, and the season pass backup being made, and logs wiped. It appears that fakecall worked last night at around 11:20 PM EST and the Next Scheduled moved a day. However cronlog-main does not show anything about fakecall being run. Nevertheless #2 might be working.

HR10-250 #1 that now does have both a cron.test.out and a cronlog-main it appears that it tried to make a call last night and failed and was scheduled to make a call this afternoon. Cronlog-main only shows cron.test.out being deleted. Cron.test.out is getting time stamps

I made the changes to the fakecall.tcl in/busybox. There is another version in /ptvupgrade/bin which isn't in the root. I ran /busybox/fakecall.tcl successfully and it showed:
Last Successful: Wednesday, January 10, 2007 at 6:58 AM
Last Attempt: Wednesday, January 10, 2007 at 6:58 AM
Last Attempt: Failed, No Dial Tone
Next Scheduled: Tuesday January 16, 2006 at 10:45 PM

I ran root at the bash and got:
Processing '//.joerc'...done
Processing '//.joerc'...done

IW /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ro Row 79 Col 57 12:23 Ctrl-K H for help
/var/log/cronlog-main

# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl

# Delete the crond log files every 3 months
22 9 1 */3 * rm /var/log/cronlog-main; echo "Date cron logs wiped">>
/var/log

# Delete cron.test.out every night at 3:24am cst
22 9 * * * rm /var/log/cron.test.out; echo "Date cron.test.out deleted" >>
/v

# Weekly reboots. Cleans things out for better performance if you have
several
# Also restarts logs, and allows fakecall to reset the last successful call
ind
# so your Tivo won't call home (fakecall doesn't update mfs entries without
a r
# This allows you to keep your phone line connected for callerID and PPV
orderi
# Run safereboot, so reboot only happens when nothing is recording.
** Joe's Own Editor v2.9.8-pre1 ** Copyright (C) 2001 **

There is a version of root in /enhancements and one in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs which is twice as long and has a lot more commands. Which version of root should be running? Should I make changes to root so that they are the same? What initiates the running of root?

Incidentally I ran root on HR10-250 #2 and got:
Family Room Tivo-TiVo# root
Couldn't open '/tivo-bin/etc/joerc'

I had run /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh to rebuild the symlinks in var already on HR10-250 #2.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## bigrig

Looks like #2 doesn't have joe. Copy .joerc from the one tivo to the other. Put it in the root dir.

Also change the command in the crontab so it will log when fakecall is ran



Code:


# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl; echo "Date Fakecall Ran" >> /var/log


----------



## aprest

bigrig said:


> Looks like #2 doesn't have joe. Copy .joerc from the one tivo to the other. Put it in the root dir.
> 
> Also change the command in the crontab so it will log when fakecall is ran
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> # Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
> 20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl; echo "Date Fakecall Ran" >> /var/log


Thanks bigrig. I made the following change:

# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall ran" >> /var/log/chronlog-main

This was consistent with the rest of the commands that report in chronlog-main.

There is a joe and a joe.tgz in /enhancements of both HR10-250 STBs. The files are identical between the two. Where is .joerc? I don't see it in either unit but one reports just fine when I run root from the bash. I am somewhat of a noobie but where is the root - is it just / ?


----------



## gworkman

Should have left "well enough" alone, but I didn't. Caller ID wasn't working. I ran tweak_uninstall.sh. Now, when I run sh tweak.sh, it downloads the script but during the extract process, it gives me a write error due to "No Space Left on Device". 

What is safe to delete to provide the space needed for the script to untar the files?


----------



## Lord Vader

Try running e2fsck, which would free up space and clear out some errors.


----------



## gworkman

Thanks. This freed enough space to run the tweak. CID is working now.


----------



## WeBoat

I've been trying to get the 6.3b slices to load with dbload.

I had a new instantcaked drive (3.1.5f) and ran dbload and it appeard that it ran fine, but they never showed up with the echo command.

So I sliced the system up to 6.3a with slicer and I now have a stable 6.3a system.

echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh still shows:

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 3180 01/10/07 20:56 676
6.3a-01-2-357 tyDb 53870 01/10/07 20:56 796
ACTIVE tyDb 53870 01/10/07 20:56 796

I've ftp'd the tarball over and extracted it into /var/packages

Now when I run dbload I get:

dbload: GZcore-84631465-2.slice
dbload (0x30042)

while executing
"dbload $db $file"
("foreach" body line 3)
invoked from within
"foreach file $argv {
puts "dbload: $file"
dbload $db $file
}"
(file "/tivo-bin/dbload" line 26)

Note: Only the core slice won't install. All the other slices seem to complete fine. Also, I've done this from scractch and rebooted and done it from scratch. Same error. The first time I did it from 3.1.5f it seemed to complete fine. Not since.

Has anyone seen this?

Thanks


----------



## bpratt

If anyone wants a mfsbackup of an unhacked 6.3b I discovered one at:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7db266/


----------



## Finnstang

aprest said:


> Thanks bigrig. I made the following change:
> 
> # Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
> 20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall ran" >> /var/log/chronlog-main
> 
> This was consistent with the rest of the commands that report in chronlog-main.
> 
> There is a joe and a joe.tgz in /enhancements of both HR10-250 STBs. The files are identical between the two. Where is .joerc? I don't see it in either unit but one reports just fine when I run root from the bash. I am somewhat of a noobie but where is the root - is it just / ?


One part of fakecall actually doing its job, is to have the TiVo reboot after fakecall is run. Otherwise the system never looks at the new call-in date.

.joerc is in the root, which is /, in order to see it, you need to do ls -a (the -a will show hidden files and folders, which have the . before them)


----------



## cartilage01

I have been seeing a message on the TiVo since I upgraded to 6.3b. The message says something like:

"The copywrite holder of this program allows viewing in standard definition using component video."​This message appears on the info for the recorded program. My TV does not have HDMI inputs and the program looks noticably worse than the HD program. I have seen in now on ABC, NBC and CBS but not on all programs recorded. Is this the broadcast flag being enable as a feature for 6.3b? Is there a patch to get rid of it?


----------



## Lord Vader

bpratt said:


> If anyone wants a mfsbackup of an unhacked 6.3b I put one at:
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/7db266/


So is this basically an "Instantcake" type virgin image of 6.3b in its entirety? Not slices, huh?


----------



## rbautch

bpratt said:


> If anyone wants a mfsbackup of an unhacked 6.3b I put one at:
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/7db266/


It's illegal to host a tivo image (which is copyrighted)...but don't take it down until I'm finished downloading it.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> It's illegal to host a tivo image (which is copyrighted)...but don't take it down until I'm finished downloading it.


----------



## aprest

Finnstang said:


> One part of fakecall actually doing its job, is to have the TiVo reboot after fakecall is run. Otherwise the system never looks at the new call-in date.
> 
> .joerc is in the root, which is /, in order to see it, you need to do ls -a (the -a will show hidden files and folders, which have the . before them)


Thanks to your and bigrig's help I think I am making progress. fakecall ran on both HR10-250 STBs according to cronlog-main. Interestingly though it ran on both units at exactly the same time this morning at 4:28 AM EST according to System Information. The Next Scheduled call was also moved a day. I thought it was supposed to run at 11:20 PM EST. For some reason the log shows two occurrences of fakecall running at the same time on HR10-250 #1 and once on #2. In addition it appears the cronlog-main got wiped since there were no other reports in cronlog-main. I must wonder if there was a reboot on both units. Is there a way to tell if there was a reboot in any of the logs in TWP?

I ran ls -a on both units and do not see .joerc in either one and yet running root from the bash works on one and not the other - I get the same info that I previously pasted.


----------



## bpratt

Lord Vader said:


> So is this basically an "Instantcake" type virgin image of 6.3b in its entirety? Not slices, huh?


Yes.


----------



## WeBoat

Hopefully someone can help me...

I started over again on this tivo.

ptvnet and instacake two drives.
running 3.1.5f now

I move the 6.3b tarball over and put the .slice files in /var/packages
mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda7 
dbload *.slice

it appears all the slices load correctly.

I've done this 3 times and waiting as long as two hours after dbload is finished and the 6.3b never shows up.

anything I might be missing?

I set the ptv flags to upgrade on. Also, originally the echo command showed 3.1.5e and 3.1.5f now only f shows up. but 6.3b never loads. 

What could be keeping it from loading?


----------



## sk33t3r

bpratt said:


> If anyone wants a mfsbackup of an unhacked 6.3b I discovered one at:
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/7db266/


Sux you have to have a login for that site. If someone put the file where I can get it easily I will put on with the resst of the file I have up on one of my sites.


----------



## dswallow

sk33t3r said:


> Sux you have to have a login for that site.


No you don't.

They just offer alternate ways to get to things; but you definitely can download that file without signing up for anything and without paying for anything.


----------



## sk33t3r

Aww yes, I didint read all the crap, I will put it up as soon as its done downloading.


----------



## aprest

aprest said:


> I ran Is -a on both units and do not see .joerc in either one and yet running root from the bash works on one and not the other - I get the same info that I previously pasted.


I unzipped .joerc and FTP'd it to / and now if I type root at the bash it works.


----------



## sk33t3r

I have the 6.3b hr10-250 image up at http://www.jeanandrick.com/tivofiles/ go get it if you like. bpratt found it some where, I am merly offering a second site to download it from.


----------



## dswallow

sk33t3r said:


> I have the 6.3b hr10-250 image up at http://www.jeanandrick.com/tivofiles/ go get it if you like. bpratt found it some where, I am merly offering a second site to download it from.


font size="+7"?


----------



## solsurfer

Here's an odd one - I zippered up my HR-10-250 and have been patiently awaiting the 6.3 upgrade, but it's been quite a while, and I've forgotten the ip address of the box. I think at the time I zippered it (3 months ago), static ip's were not possible for this unit, but I can't remember for sure. I do know it was working because I was able to plug it into my router from time to time to check for the slices. 

Well, now that sk33t3r has made the 6.3 slices available, I thought I'd go ahead and do the upgrade. But when I plug the tivo into my router, it's not showing up in the dhcp client list, so I can't see it's ip address! I tried pinging several ips hoping to get lucky without success. What are my options now? Any way to figure out the ip?

If not, I'm assuming I could find my serial cable and use that - but I've never used that before. I'm sorry to say that I'm not even sure if that plugs directly into my pc, and how I would go about pinging the box? Do I just need to start from scratch?

Thanks,

Rod


----------



## sk33t3r

dswallow said:


> font size="+7"?


Dswallow, no problem reading the text imy site is their???? 

Solsurfer, to avoid forgetting the IP if each of my tivo's, I write the ip on the back with a perm marker. 

And the slices are not mine, I am just making them available


----------



## gworkman

If Tivo is configured with an IP on your network, this program will find it for you.

http://www.angryziber.com/ipscan/


----------



## solsurfer

gworkman said:


> If Tivo is configured with an IP on your network, this program will find it for you.
> 
> http://www.angryziber.com/ipscan/


I think this worked, but now I can't telnet it. I can ping it, but I can't see it's name ( I may have re-named it.) I tried "telnet -t vt100 192.168.2.5" and "telnet 192.168.2.5". Any ideas?


----------



## John_Hatchett

If someone has managed to upgrade to 6.3b with backported usb networking, bash, and tivoftpd installed would you be willing to share an mfsbackup image with someone who trashed thiers in the attemp?


----------



## solsurfer

solsurfer said:


> I think this worked, but now I can't telnet it. I can ping it, but I can't see it's name ( I may have re-named it.) I tried "telnet -t vt100 192.168.2.5" and "telnet 192.168.2.5". Any ideas?


I take it back - I think the new ip I was seeing was my laptop. The ethernet cable is getting green lights and showing activity, but no ip is registering. So I guess I'm back to square one. Can I buy a serial cable and attach directly to my pc? Or if I pull the drive and put it in the computer do I have to start from scratch?


----------



## gworkman

I had a similar issue with my Tivo when I upgraded from 3.xx to 6.3b. I had both power and link lights but couldn't find an IP address assigned to the Tivo. I had to run zipper on the PC twice to get it to work. During the zipper setup process, you plug in a static IP. Try pulling the drive and running the zipper process once or twice and see if you can get where you want to be.

I literally pulled the drive, ran zipper, installed in Tivo, repeated, then it worked. You may get lucky and only need one pull, but keep the cover open just in case.

Since 6.3b w/hacks, I've had no issues with my box at all.


----------



## Elbozi

I've spent 18 hours solid trying to fix my HR10-250 to get it to 6.3 using the Blasted USB200M version 2.1. I drove all over Dallas trying to find an older version or one on the compatible list, but no one carries them. The USB200M 2.1's are everywhere. 

So I'm trying to make it work.. 

I'm using the latest Zipper with Slicer and I'm just not getting anywhere. I have read and searched hundreds of threads, here and on two other major forums to no avail. 

The problem pops up in trying to get the backported drivers to install before rebooting with the sliced in 6.3. 

I've seen some solutions posted on here, but they seem to relate more to PTVnet. and not Zipper? 

I'm seeing that I should modify usb.map file in the /install/lib/modules

but when I install 6.3 (for the 10th time) I still don't have anything in the /install folder when I view it with my FTP software. I'm thinking it is because it is on another partition? And if so how the heck do I get to the other partition to make the changes before rebooting into 6.3? 

What is the software or method to get this done. I'm a Linux Noob. But I got this far, I'm sure with a wee bit more help I can have it done.


----------



## ibooyaka

Elbozi said:


> I've spent 18 hours solid trying to fix my HR10-250 to get it to 6.3 using the Blasted USB200M version 2.1. I drove all over Dallas trying to find an older version or one on the compatible list, but no one carries them. The USB200M 2.1's are everywhere.
> 
> So I'm trying to make it work..
> 
> I'm using the latest Zipper with Slicer and I'm just not getting anywhere. I have read and searched hundreds of threads, here and on two other major forums to no avail.
> 
> The problem pops up in trying to get the backported drivers to install before rebooting with the sliced in 6.3.
> 
> I've seen some solutions posted on here, but they seem to relate more to PTVnet. and not Zipper?
> 
> I'm seeing that I should modify usb.map file in the /install/lib/modules
> 
> but when I install 6.3 (for the 10th time) I still don't have anything in the /install folder when I view it with my FTP software. I'm thinking it is because it is on another partition? And if so how the heck do I get to the other partition to make the changes before rebooting into 6.3?
> 
> What is the software or method to get this done. I'm a Linux Noob. But I got this far, I'm sure with a wee bit more help I can have it done.


I have a DLink DUB-E100 vB1 (which is not supported by the stock 6.3 drivers). I use the zipper to image my drive to a fresh 3.1.5f, run the tweaks, and then use the slicer to upgrade to 6.3x

I follow post #1251 in this thread (Sorry can't post URLs yet)

So I press ctrl-c to exit the script instead of rebooting, and then run:

sh /var/packages/update2 6.3

this is related to ptvnet but it works fine with the zipper, it will download the latest usb drivers, reinstall TiVoWebPlus, and set DHCP.

After that I reboot, and I have never had a problem losing network connectivity.


----------



## solsurfer

OK - I solved my IP problem by re-sippering the drive (thanks, gworkman). But now I don't seem to be able to get the slices loaded properly. Anybody have any idea what I'm doing wrong here. It looks like the dbload is running properly, but I still don't show 6.3 in the echo.

rodshdtivo-TiVo# rw
mounting read write
rodshdtivo-TiVo# cd /var/packages
rodshdtivo-TiVo# tar -xf hr10_250_6.3bslices.tar
rodshdtivo-TiVo# dbload *.slice
dbload: GZcore-84631465-2.slice
dbload: GZhpk-Series2-84631469-2.slice
dbload: GZkernel-Series2-84631467-2.slice
dbload: swsystem-84631477-2.slice
dbload: utils-84631463-2.slice
rodshdtivo-TiVo# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 206180 03/25/05 18:10 700
ACTIVE tyDb 206180 03/25/05 18:10 700

rodshdtivo-TiVo#


----------



## Elbozi

ibooyaka said:


> I follow post #1251 in this thread (Sorry can't post URLs yet)
> 
> So I press ctrl-c to exit the script instead of rebooting, and then run:
> 
> sh /var/packages/update2 6.3
> 
> this is related to ptvnet but it works fine with the zipper, it will download the latest usb drivers, reinstall TiVoWebPlus, and set DHCP.
> 
> After that I reboot, and I have never had a problem losing network connectivity.


Thanks for the reply! I was excited to try it out. But I'm still hitting a rock wall.

When i run the command:

sh /var/packages/update2 6.3

I get this:  
diva-TiVo# sh /var/packages/update2 6.3
/var/packages/update2: /var/packages/update2: No such file or directory

So I ftp'd in and there is nothing in my /var/packages folder

..
So far I:
1. Created Zippered w/Slicer Install on a new 250 gig drive with a 160 gig slave
2. Loaded into the Tivo, telnetted in and ran cd /hacks; sh tweak.sh
Installed everything except the netperf install 
3. Went through the various reboot cycles
4. Everything is good, can run TivoWeb, Telnet, FTp, I get my locals etc
5. Log in again to run slicer with the command:
 /hacks/slicer 6.3b-01-2-357

It does it's thing fine, and then I CNTRL-C to get out of rebooting

I don't know how I don't have the /var/packages/update 6.3
is it something I can download ? It seems it should have gotten installed
when I ran the Slicer. I am using the latest slicer, it seems that this should have
installed it.

Okay Update.. I was thinking I would rerun the slicer.. Perhaps I screwed things up more.. this is log of what happened..

diva-TiVo# /hacks/slicer 6.3b-01-2-357

The Slicer - Version 1.4

WARNING!! We are about to install 6.3b-01-2-357 software on your TiVo
Once you start this process, there is no way to restore your
previous software version without re-imaging. Before you begin,
we suggest you make a backup image of your hard drive, and read
the forums at tivocommunity.xxx and *************.xxx that
pertain to The Slicer.

Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:
Great! Here we go...

Your root filesystem partition is hda7
Your kernel partition is hda6
Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda4
Your alternate kernel partition is hda3

6.3b-01-2-357 software slices are correctly loaded and ready to install.
Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:

Checking your system for required utilities...
find is present
wget is present
tar is present
sed is present
cut is present
All required binaries are present. Proceeding...

Editing installSw.itcl

Installing new software. This will take several minutes...

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be
run again. Exiting now...
diva-TiVo#


----------



## rbautch

Elbozi said:


> I've spent 18 hours solid trying to fix my HR10-250 to get it to 6.3 using the Blasted USB200M version 2.1. I drove all over Dallas trying to find an older version or one on the compatible list, but no one carries them. The USB200M 2.1's are everywhere.
> 
> So I'm trying to make it work..
> 
> I'm using the latest Zipper with Slicer and I'm just not getting anywhere. I have read and searched hundreds of threads, here and on two other major forums to no avail.
> 
> The problem pops up in trying to get the backported drivers to install before rebooting with the sliced in 6.3.
> 
> I've seen some solutions posted on here, but they seem to relate more to PTVnet. and not Zipper?
> 
> I'm seeing that I should modify usb.map file in the /install/lib/modules
> 
> but when I install 6.3 (for the 10th time) I still don't have anything in the /install folder when I view it with my FTP software. I'm thinking it is because it is on another partition? And if so how the heck do I get to the other partition to make the changes before rebooting into 6.3?
> 
> What is the software or method to get this done. I'm a Linux Noob. But I got this far, I'm sure with a wee bit more help I can have it done.


The drivers installed by the Zipper do not support the usb200m v1.2, so mount the old partition will not help. Plenty of compatible adapters on Ebay. Otherwise download Jamies latest drivers and install them using a serial connection or by pulling the drive.


----------



## Elbozi

rbautch said:


> The drivers installed by the Zipper do not support the usb200m v1.2, so mount the old partition will not help. Plenty of compatible adapters on Ebay. Otherwise download Jamies latest drivers and install them using a serial connection or by pulling the drive.


Thanks very much for the reply.. I know you meant usb200m v2.1.

*Question 1:* I know your the Zipper expert, but how did Ibookya in post #1379 pull it off using the process from post #1251 of this thread?

*Question 2:* What program is placing the update2 6.3 in the /var/packages folder? I was thinking it was part of the InstantCake SE/with Slicer 1.4, which were both used in my Zipper install.

*Question 3:* If I try to pull the hard drive, how do you get access to it? Do you have to use a boot Disc? Or will windows See it?

*Question 4:* I'm looking around, where do I find Jamie's USB drivers?
Answered my own question, the drivers are from JamieP 
_ Search the DDB forum for the following zip file.

usbobj-4.27-20051226

I believe it is under the post titled "Backport drivers" or similar. I'm not sure how to attach the file here, otherwise I would do so. The files are dated 12/26/2005.

Make sure you use the ones from the 2.4.20 folders, and use "Series 2" for the host files._


----------



## ibooyaka

Ok I've been battling with my HR10-250 all weekend.

I've finally got it upgraded to 6.3b (zippered to 3.1.5f then to 6.3b using the slicer). I have everything working so far on 6.3b, and have manually applied the tivoapp patches to enable the backdoors, etc. 

The only thing now is when I try to record a show, it tells me I need to make a "test call" before I can use DVR service functions. This also shows up when I go to the NPL. I've tried to run fakecall manually and in system information it says it worked, but I still get that screen to make a test call. Any way to clear this without starting over? Thanks


----------



## rbautch

Elbozi said:


> Thanks very much for the reply.. I know you meant usb200m v2.1.
> 
> *Question 1:* I know your the Zipper expert, but how did Ibookya in post #1379 pull it off using the process from post #1251 of this thread?
> 
> *Question 2:* What program is placing the update2 6.3 in the /var/packages folder? I was thinking it was part of the InstantCake SE/with Slicer 1.4, which were both used in my Zipper install.
> 
> *Question 3:* If I try to pull the hard drive, how do you get access to it? Do you have to use a boot Disc? Or will windows See it?
> 
> *Question 4:* I'm looking around, where do I find Jamie's USB drivers?


1. That process uses wget to download new drivers - presumably these are Jamie's latest drivers that support the usb200m v2.1.

2. update2 is not a program or a file. It's an argument used when running the slicer that tells it to download new drivers.

3. You need a boot disk or a Linux computer. If you're at this level, it's going to take some time and reading to get where you need to be to install the drivers you need. That's great if you're up for it, otherwise I suggest getting a different adapter.

4. Jamies drivers are posted on DDB, a website that cannot be linked to from this forum.


----------



## solsurfer

solsurfer said:


> OK - I solved my IP problem by re-sippering the drive (thanks, gworkman). But now I don't seem to be able to get the slices loaded properly. Anybody have any idea what I'm doing wrong here. It looks like the dbload is running properly, but I still don't show 6.3 in the echo.
> 
> rodshdtivo-TiVo# rw
> mounting read write
> rodshdtivo-TiVo# cd /var/packages
> rodshdtivo-TiVo# tar -xf hr10_250_6.3bslices.tar
> rodshdtivo-TiVo# dbload *.slice
> dbload: GZcore-84631465-2.slice
> dbload: GZhpk-Series2-84631469-2.slice
> dbload: GZkernel-Series2-84631467-2.slice
> dbload: swsystem-84631477-2.slice
> dbload: utils-84631463-2.slice
> rodshdtivo-TiVo# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''
> 
> Name Type FsId Date Time Size
> ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
> 3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 206180 03/25/05 18:10 700
> ACTIVE tyDb 206180 03/25/05 18:10 700
> 
> rodshdtivo-TiVo#


I tried mounting using a command line I found in an earlier DarthOverlord post, too: mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda7. No luck. Any ideas/suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## JWThiers

solsurfer said:


> I tried mounting using a command line I found in an earlier DarthOverlord post, too: mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda7. No luck. Any ideas/suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


That command just enables write mode on the tivo drive /hda7.


----------



## solsurfer

JWThiers said:


> That command just enables write mode on the tivo drive /hda7.


Yeah, I know, but since the dbload seems to be running against the slices (based on the output I showed above), I figured maybe the problem was it wasn't actually writing the data? Or maybe it's not running all of the slices?


----------



## Finnstang

aprest said:


> Thanks to your and bigrig's help I think I am making progress. fakecall ran on both HR10-250 STBs according to cronlog-main. Interestingly though it ran on both units at exactly the same time this morning at 4:28 AM EST according to System Information. The Next Scheduled call was also moved a day. I thought it was supposed to run at 11:20 PM EST. For some reason the log shows two occurrences of fakecall running at the same time on HR10-250 #1 and once on #2. In addition it appears the cronlog-main got wiped since there were no other reports in cronlog-main. I must wonder if there was a reboot on both units. Is there a way to tell if there was a reboot in any of the logs in TWP?
> 
> I ran Is -a on both units and do not see .joerc in either one and yet running root from the bash works on one and not the other - I get the same info that I previously pasted.


I realize you already have joe working, but just to let you know, the ls -a command is a lower case L not an upper case I, which is why you didn't see the .joerc file on the working one. In TWP under the system info screen, you can see the uptime which would be the time since the last reboot.


----------



## aprest

Finnstang said:


> I realize you already have joe working, but just to let you know, the ls -a command is a lower case L not an upper case I, which is why you didn't see the .joerc file on the working one.


Actually I did run ls -a and not Is -a 
In my post I made the "I" typo. Now that I FTP'd .joerc to the root of the "non-working unit", typing root at the bash works but typing ls -a at the bash does not show .joerc - it does show DEADJOE on one unit no evidence of .joerc on the other unit. It could be that .joerc is in a different directory. Since the joe editor is working on both units it doesn't really matter.

Now crond on both units is running perfectly. I will need to adjust the starting time for safereboot since it shows that the unit was busy when it tried to reboot at 3:25am cst Monday morning. I think that one of the other commands has not been completed when it attempts to do the safereboot because if I manually run safereboot.tcl it works.

Thanks again!


----------



## bigrig

I think Safereboot only reboots if it's not recording a show.

So you FTP'd .joerc into the root dir but then it doesn't show with ls -a? Doesn't make any sense. But I'm glad things are working for ya.

Matt


----------



## Finnstang

When you do the ls -a in the root, look all the way at the top of the list and you should see .joerc sitting there next to .profile


----------



## slydog75

Ok, I downloaded the tarball from Sk33t3rs webpage and FTPd it into /var/packages and then unzipped it with tar -vxf. The rest is below:



Code:


HDTivo-TiVo# pwd
/var/packages
HDTivo-TiVo#
HDTivo-TiVo# ls
GZcore-84631465-2.slice            hr10_250_6.3bslices.tar
GZhpk-Series2-84631469-2.slice     swsystem-84631477-2.slice
GZkernel-Series2-84631467-2.slice  utils-84631463-2.slice
HDTivo-TiVo#
HDTivo-TiVo# bootpage -p
No device name given, assuming /dev/hda
root=/dev/hda4 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
HDTivo-TiVo#
HDTivo-TiVo# mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda4
HDTivo-TiVo#
HDTivo-TiVo# dbload *.slice
dbload: GZcore-84631465-2.slice
dbload (0x30042)

    while executing
"dbload $db $file"
    ("foreach" body line 3)
    invoked from within
"foreach file $argv {
        puts "dbload: $file"
        dbload $db $file
}"
    (file "/busybox/dbload" line 26)
HDTivo-TiVo#
HDTivo-TiVo#

Any ideas why I'm getting this error when I try to run dbload?


----------



## solsurfer

Ok, I was able to install 6.3b using the slices sk33t3r posted, and following DarthOverloard's instructions to the letter. I had done so previously, but this in tha past I used the tar file and an different ftp program. I switched to the rar file and uploaded them using SmartFTP and somewhere in the mix, that fixed it and 6.3b was dbloaded and the slicer upgraded the system. I now have folders!

I was hoping to report complete success, but at during the slicer I did get this message: "don't forget to run the /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh script after you reboot to re-establish your symlinks in var." Well, I plugged the tivo into the tv, and re-booted just to make sure the 6.3b worked (it did). But it no loger had 30 sec skip funtionality, and in looking at the system info backdoors no loger seemed to be enabled. So I tried tel-netting into it again, to run that script. But now when I attempt to access the box I get no ping response. I'm using the FA120. What now? Can I pull the drive and run the zipper on top of 6.3b?


----------



## ibooyaka

solsurfer said:


> Ok, I was able to install 6.3b using the slices sk33t3r posted, and following DarthOverloard's instructions to the letter. I had done so previously, but this in tha past I used the tar file and an different ftp program. I switched to the rar file and uploaded them using SmartFTP and somewhere in the mix, that fixed it and 6.3b was dbloaded and the slicer upgraded the system. I now have folders!
> 
> I was hoping to report complete success, but at during the slicer I did get this message: "don't forget to run the /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh script after you reboot to re-establish your symlinks in var." Well, I plugged the tivo into the tv, and re-booted just to make sure the 6.3b worked (it did). But it no loger had 30 sec skip funtionality, and in looking at the system info backdoors no loger seemed to be enabled. So I tried tel-netting into it again, to run that script. But now when I attempt to access the box I get no ping response. I'm using the FA120. What now? Can I pull the drive and run the zipper on top of 6.3b?


I think with 6.3b, you have to manually patch the tivoapp to enable the backdoors, 30 second skip, disable encryption, etc.

/enhancements/var-symlinks.sh just rebuilds the symlinks in /var/hack/

Not sure why you lost telnet access though. Looks like there is a new 6.3x version of the zipper, that may help a lot of people who want to use 6.3b.


----------



## rbautch

solsurfer said:


> Ok, I was able to install 6.3b using the slices sk33t3r posted, and following DarthOverloard's instructions to the letter. I had done so previously, but this in tha past I used the tar file and an different ftp program. I switched to the rar file and uploaded them using SmartFTP and somewhere in the mix, that fixed it and 6.3b was dbloaded and the slicer upgraded the system. I now have folders!
> 
> I was hoping to report complete success, but at during the slicer I did get this message: "don't forget to run the /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh script after you reboot to re-establish your symlinks in var." Well, I plugged the tivo into the tv, and re-booted just to make sure the 6.3b worked (it did). But it no loger had 30 sec skip funtionality, and in looking at the system info backdoors no loger seemed to be enabled. So I tried tel-netting into it again, to run that script. But now when I attempt to access the box I get no ping response. I'm using the FA120. What now? Can I pull the drive and run the zipper on top of 6.3b?


The current version of the Zipper doesn't support 6.3 software, but if you're feeling brave, you could try the beta version I posted last night, which does. You can also pull your drive and check your author file to make sure you have the proper commands to set network params in MFS. These commands should be surrounded by if/then statements that make sure the network.tcl script only runs the first time you boot.


----------



## slydog75

Sk33t3r, there appears to be a curropted file in your tarball that was causing my problem. I tried again using the rar file and it worked great.


----------



## solsurfer

rbautch said:


> The current version of the Zipper doesn't support 6.3 software, but if you're feeling brave, you could try the beta version I posted last night, which does. You can also pull your drive and check your author file to make sure you have the proper commands to set network params in MFS. These commands should be surrounded by if/then statements that make sure the network.tcl script only runs the first time you boot.


I can give the beta a try. (I'm assuming the likelihood of compete melt-down is low ;-).) Where did you post it? Just follow the same instructions from http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html but use this new file?

I'll check the author file while I'm at it. What do I type once I mount the drive to see that?

Thanks, rbautch!


----------



## slydog75

solsurfer said:


> I can give the beta a try. (I'm assuming the likelihood of compete melt-down is low ;-).) Where did you post it?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=336697


----------



## slydog75

Just chiming in with another successful update to 6.3b. I used the rar files from Sk33t3rs website and the slicer.


----------



## solsurfer

I pulled the drive and ran the beta zipper. That part worked fine, and I assigned the same ip address as the drive previously had. But when I put it back into the tivo and tried to telnet, I still could not access it. I can ping the ip, but whenever I try to telnet I get a "could not open connection to the host, on port 23" error. I pulled the drive and re-ran the cdrom script assigning a new ip - same problem. I also tried assigning an ip out of the dhcp range of the router. That gave me no ping, and no telnet. Any advice? Now I have folders but no 30 sec skip! Not worth the trade off :-(


----------



## rbautch

If you can ping it but cant telnet to it, that usually means there is a firewall or other program preventing communication.


----------



## solsurfer

Success! When I ran the beta, I answered yes to the questions about wireless and filled in my security settings (with the intention of testing that later for you). I then turned off WEP on the router and plugged the tivo into via an ethernet cable. That's when I was having the trouble. But after your last post, I re-zippered the drive, I answered no to wireless, and turned WEP back on the router, and it worked. 

Thanks to you and everyone else for the help! I'll try to test the wireless on the beta later this week, and will keep you posted if any issues crop up.


----------



## MurrayW

slydog75 said:


> Just chiming in with another successful update to 6.3b. I used the rar files from Sk33t3rs website and the slicer.


I did exactly the same thing last night and all went well! Thanks to all who contribute here.
Murray


----------



## falstaffpac

I've spent a lot of time over the past 36 hours reading, trialing, and fighting with my HD Tivo, getting it upgraded. I have the Linksys 200m adapter, which complicated the issue. I tried a ton of different recommendations found on this forum and the other forum, not of which solved my problems. The jist of my experience was conflicts which kept cropping up from having PTVNet installed. For me, the solution was to get rid of PTVNET. For those of you still trying to get everything going and don't mind starting from scratch, here is how I managed it. I can't offer support for this, I don't know nearly enough. I hope it helps save someone some time. To do this, you must have a serial cable. Thanks for all the help guys, everything below I learned from reading through the threads.

Instantcake 6.3a SE the drive(s)
Zipper the drive (you should now have network access)
Drop the HD(s) in the Tivo and boot

Telnet and remove the ptvupgrade directory entirely
mount -o remount,rw /	(make disc read/writeable)
rm -r /ptvupgrade	(removes /ptvupgrade and subdirectories)
rm -r /init (removes the init directory)
rm /test.conf	(removes the test.conf file in root)

FTP the 5 6.3b *.slice files to /var/packages (optional step, if you have the slices, otherwise you can just slice whatever version you have available)

/var/packages/dbload *.slice
echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh (get available software versions)
./slicer <software_version>
Reboot

Now network has been lost, must use serial cable: 
/hacks/tweak.sh (implement desired options, install USB 2.0 drivers)
Reboot	(Adapter should light up after this reboot)

Network still not accessible at this point, use serial cable:
/enhancements/net-launch.sh
Set your parameters
Reboot

You should now have telnet, FTP via network

-----------------------------------
DISABLE ENCRYPTION, ENABLE 30-SECOND SKIP, BACKDOORS, AND HMO/HME

rw
cp /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.orig
cd /tvbin
mv tivoapp tivoapp.tmp
cp tivoapp.tmp tivoapp
chmod 755 tivoapp

#encryption
echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1602412
#30 sec skip
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220
#Enable backdoors
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804900
#HMO/HME
echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524
echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672

#Cron stuff which I don't understand, but seems important
echo 'root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh' > /etc/passwd
echo 'root:x:0: ' > /etc/group

reboot

One unusual observation, I didn't have TWP initially after gaining network access. After I installed the backdoors, etc and rebooted again, TWP is up and running. At any rate, everything seems to be working.


----------



## JWThiers

Thanks for the walkthru. You might to post it on the wiki as well. See my sig.


----------



## slydog75

> rw
> cp /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.orig
> cd /tvbin
> mv tivoapp tivoapp.tmp
> cp tivoapp.tmp tivoapp


I"m no unix expert, but isn't this creating TWO backups of tivoapp and then replacing the original tivoapp with the second copy?


----------



## Da Goon

These commands make a backup of tivoapp (tivoapp.orig) and then move the temp tivoapp around so the filesystem will allow you to write changes to it. Usually after doing this I delete the tivoapp.tmp file since it's not needed anymore and just takes up space. You can patch tivoapp without making the tivoapp.orig, but the other steps are absolutely required if you want the changes to take effect. If you don't take these steps then you will most likely get a "text file busy" error and the patches won't do anything.


----------



## Finnstang

Yeah...I usually just do something like this:


Code:


rw
cd /tvbin
mv tivoapp tivoapp.orig
cp tivoapp.orig tivoapp

Then do the echo statements. Assuming everything works, I delete the file or ftp it back to my pc.


----------



## MurrayW

Well I successfully upgraded my hacked HR10-250 from to 6.3b as I reported yesterday. So last night I decided to activate the 30 second skip, enable backdoors and disable encryption following a post another user reported many pages back in this thread or possibly in the "other" forum. Here is what I entered verbatim (I checked each line about 5 times before hitting return each time):



Code:


cd /tvbin
cp tivoapp tivoapp.6.3.orig
cp tivoapp tivoapp.mod
#[30 Second Skip]
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1
seek=6713220 
#[Enable backdoors]
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1
seek=2804900
#[Disable Encryption]
echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1
seek=1602412
rm tivoapp
mv tivoapp.mod tivoapp
chmod 755 tivoapp
reboot

I see in falstaffpac's post (a few up from this one), that he starts out with *RW* which I wondered about when I was doing mine, but didn't see his post before I started. I assumed (you know what that means) that if I didn't mount it as RW then just nothing would happen and I would have to start again. Also, I was wondering about the comments such as *#[Enable backdoors]* if I really needed to type them in my telnet session but I did (again assuming the worst case was me typing a few extra characters).

As I was entering these commands I got messages back such as 4 in and 4 out (not exactly, but something like that) so I assumed things were working fine. I rebooted and this is where I realized I had problems. The HR10-250 stayed in the "Almost there..." screen forever. I let it chug away for about 2 hours, then manually rebooted it and let it go overnight. This morning it was still on the same screen.

So obviously I screwed something up and want to find out how to recover and what to do once I get back to the state I was in Wednesday night and am ready to attempt this again.

*Recovery Options* 
I am thinking that because it won't finish booting (so I can't telnet into it -- I couldn't do it even with a serial cable could I?), that my only option is to pull the drives. After pulling the drives, is there a way that I can copy the backup copy tivoapp.6.3.orig back to tivoapp and put it back into the HR10-250 or do I need to start all over from scratch and re-zipper it?

*Applying Patches* Once I get a bootable HR10-250 again, what do I need to do differently to apply the patches successfully.

thanks,
Murray


----------



## falstaffpac

Since you had boot problems, I triple checked the tivoapp patch commands just to make sure I didn't have a typo. The commands I listed are 100% consistent with commands listed in 2 other posts in this thread.

I COPY/PASTED my walkthrough from a txt file I was maintaining. The #comment lines were just so I knew what the patches were doing. They don't need to be entered in at bash, sorry for the confusion.

After applying the tivoapp patches, reboot was standard, taking less than 5 minutes. Sounds like something else may have happened on your end. After looking at your quote of the text, it looks like some commands are out of order. What you quoted shows that your are chmodding tivoapp _after_ applying the patches. I'm not sure if you are quoting what I posted, but your commands appear out of order compared to mine. Of course, it is equally possible mine are out of order, as I simply duplicated the information from another post. But I can confirm on my end that at HMO option shows up on the menu.


----------



## dswallow

MurrayW said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> cd /tvbin
> cp tivoapp tivoapp.6.3.orig
> cp tivoapp tivoapp.mod
> #[30 Second Skip]
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1
> seek=6713220
> #[Enable backdoors]
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1
> seek=2804900
> #[Disable Encryption]
> echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp.mod bs=1
> seek=1602412
> rm tivoapp
> mv tivoapp.mod tivoapp
> chmod 755 tivoapp
> reboot


You didn't put the "seek=..." stuff on separate lines, did you? That ought to be at the end of the echo lines. Just want to make sure it isn't something simple.

The following is what I did on 3 HR10-250's and all came out OK.



Code:


cp /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.orig
cd /tvbin

mv tivoapp tivoapp.tmp
cp tivoapp.tmp tivoapp
chmod 755 tivoapp


#No encryption
echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1602412


#30-second skip
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220


#Backdoors
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804900


#HMO/HME
echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524
echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672


mount -o remount,ro /
reboot


#(after reboot, clean up)
cd /tvbin
rm tivoapp.tmp


----------



## MurrayW

dswallow said:


> You didn't put the "seek=..." stuff on separate lines, did you? That ought to be at the end of the echo lines. Just want to make sure it isn't something simple.
> 
> The following is what I did on 3 HR10-250's and all came out OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cp /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.orig
> cd /tvbin
> 
> mv tivoapp tivoapp.tmp
> cp tivoapp.tmp tivoapp
> chmod 755 tivoapp
> 
> 
> #No encryption
> echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1602412
> 
> 
> #30-second skip
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220
> 
> 
> #Backdoors
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804900
> 
> 
> #HMO/HME
> echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524
> echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672
> 
> 
> mount -o remount,ro /
> reboot
> 
> 
> #(after reboot, clean up)
> cd /tvbin
> rm tivoapp.tmp


Doug, yes I did put the seeks on separate lines!  So the #No encryption, etc. are actually entered in during the telnet session?

falstaffpac, I didn't get that code from you. I took it from another user...I didn't see your post until this morning when I had already done my damage -- so I can't blame you for my ignorance. 

So on to my recovery question. Is there a way I can put the drives into a PC and copy my original tivoapp back or am I better off just starting the whole re-zippering process over again?

Thanks for the help!

Murray


----------



## dswallow

MurrayW said:


> Doug, yes I did put the seeks on separate lines!  So the #No encryption, etc. are actually entered in during the telnet session?
> 
> falstaffpac, I didn't get that code from you. I took it from another user...I didn't see your post until this morning when I had already done my damage -- so I can't blame you for my ignorance.
> 
> So on to my recovery question. Is there a way I can put the drives into a PC and copy my original tivoapp back or am I better off just starting the whole re-zippering process over again?
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Murray


The lines with "#" are just comments.

Based on what you said you did you did make a copy of the original file as part of your steps, so you could put the drive in another computer and boot from a linux CD, mount that partition and then:

cd /tvbin
cp tivoapp.6.3.orig tivoapp

(where "/tvbin" would be replaced with the full mounted location of the folder/partition)


----------



## MurrayW

dswallow said:


> The lines with "#" are just comments.
> 
> Based on what you said you did you did make a copy of the original file as part of your steps, so you could put the drive in another computer and boot from a linux CD, mount that partition and then:
> 
> cd /tvbin
> cp tivoapp.6.3.orig tivoapp
> 
> (where "/tvbin" would be replaced with the full mounted location of the folder/partition)


Thanks for all your help...but I am going to ask 1 more question! 

I just want to make sure I am absolutely clear on this...when you say the lines with # are just comments, does that mean you still type them in on the telnet line? Are they added to the tivoapp file you are modifying as comments? Sorry for asking what may be a dumb question, but after screwing this up once, I want to make sure I leave nothing to chance in my interpretaion.

thanks,
Murray


----------



## dswallow

MurrayW said:


> I just want to make sure I am absolutely clear on this...when you say the lines with # are just comments, does that mean you still type them in on the telnet line? Are they added to the tivoapp file you are modifying as comments? Sorry for asking what may be a dumb question, but after screwing this up once, I want to make sure I leave nothing to chance in my interpretaion.


No, you don't need to type them in. But since they begin with a "#" they'll be ignored by the bash shell if you did type them in. So, to be clear, don't type them in. It'd just be a waste of your time.


----------



## MurrayW

I am still struggling to get my 1st hacked HR10-250 to upgrade to 6.3b with most of the hacks I had before...I am going to start over again (for the 3rd time). On 2 of my 3 HR10-250's I got the 6.3b software by running the add63 script in the late November time frame. My 3rd one never got updated (this is the 1st one I was attempting to upgrade to 6.3b). I took the image from Sk33t3rs webpage. I don't think that there is anything wrong with the images, but just incase it somehow got corrupted in the download or transfer process I want to try a different one. Can I just ftp one of the 6.3b images sitting on HR10-250 #1 or #2 and transfer it to the same directory on HR10-250 #3 then run the slicer?

thanks,
Murray


----------



## Lord Vader

You can't just ftp the image. You'll need to get the slices into mfs then use Slicer to upgrade. Note that many people have reported total loss of connectivity, serial included, when doing this. Your best bet to go to 6.3b is, if you have no recordings to worry about saving, to get Instantcake 6.3b, which is the complete image.


----------



## John_Hatchett

Murray,

pull the drive, download http://www.filefactory.com/file/7db266/ to get a 6.3b base image, add it into rbautch's beta zipper for 6.3b as 000001 and answer yes to zipper's prompt to install the image.

After getting past some cd burning issues this worked for me.

John


----------



## sk33t3r

I have the same image up here


----------



## MurrayW

sk33t3r said:


> I have the same image up here


sk33t3r, That's where I got my current image!  As I said, I am sure that my problems were not image related, but I just wanted to try another source to rule that out completely. It looks like my problems are related to having uppercase names for a couple of my files the zipper is trying to use...I am going to try again tonight with lowercase names and RBautch's beta zipper and hope all goes well.

thanks,
Murray


----------



## MurrayW

John_Hatchett said:


> Murray,
> 
> pull the drive, download http://www.filefactory.com/file/7db266/ to get a 6.3b base image, add it into rbautch's beta zipper for 6.3b as 000001 and answer yes to zipper's prompt to install the image.
> 
> After getting past some cd burning issues this worked for me.
> 
> John


John, since you live in Austin, do you want to trade me your working HR10-250 for my "broken" one?  

Thanks for the suggestions.

Murray


----------



## John_Hatchett

If getting the units swapped with directv wasn't such a hassle I'd consider it. If you want, I'd be happy to image and zipper your hr10-250, or just a drive, if you can leave it with me for a day later this week.


----------



## MurrayW

John_Hatchett said:


> If getting the units swapped with directv wasn't such a hassle I'd consider it. If you want, I'd be happy to image and zipper your hr10-250, or just a drive, if you can leave it with me for a day later this week.


John, I was just kidding! Thanks for the generous offer. I've got to work this out myself, it shouldn't be this hard. If for some reason I am still in this same shape a week from now, I may take you up on your offer!

thanks,
Murray


----------



## John_Hatchett

Don't wait until superbowl weekend  Seriously , I still have the cover off HR10-250 #2 and the PC so it would only take an hour or so to image another drive and boot up the unit to make sure everything installed ok. Only challenge I see is that the network addresses I would set for my house would probably be different than yours and we would have to work around that.


----------



## sk33t3r

DarthOverlord said:


> *Upgrading 3.15f To 6.3b Without Using The Slicer And With Some Hacks To Start.
> *
> Step 1  Took a blank 250 GB Seagate Drive and ran the Zipper to restore the 3.15f image I made from my original HR10-250 drive.
> 
> Step 2  Ran the Zipper to apply the hacked kernel and set up networking. Reinstalled drive into HR10-250. It ran through the setup, reboot partially into satellite scan, then went through the normal startup process.
> 
> Step 3  Telnet into Tivo. Use SmartFTP to install slices obtained here - http://www.jeanandrick.com/tivofiles. Thanks sk33t3r. Upload slices to var/packages
> Go into telnet. Run
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> mount -o remount,rw /dev/hdax
> 
> (where x is either 7 or 4), use the command
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> bootpage p
> 
> to figure it out which is the active partition.
> 
> Step 4  Make sure you are in the /var/packages directory and enter
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> dbload *.slice
> 
> Now wait about ten minutes for the slices to be put together. Then enter:
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> 
> I then followed rbautchs recommendations:
> 
> This next part I have to give credit to kehrli from DVR ground where you play.
> 
>  Edit /tvbin/installSw.itcl and find
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages >&@ stdout
> 
> change it to
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout
> 
> A few lines further down, find reboot
> change that to exit 0
> The first change is needed or the script will not run to completion. The 2nd change prevents the reboot from occurring so we can install our hacks in the new root artition.
>  Run bootpage -p. This will give you where your current root partition is located. It should be either /dev/hda7 or /dev/hda4. TiVo uses two pairs of partitions for loading its software. One pair is active with the current software version. Then if you upgrade your software, it'll get loaded to the other pair, and then that pair becomes active. The bootpage command will tell you which drive partition is being used for the TiVo's file system root. If you then run bootpage -b it will tell you the current boot partition (the partition where your Linux kernel lives). The pairs are set up as one of the following: root=/dev/hda7 boot=/dev/hda6 OR root=/dev/hda4 boot=/dev/hda3. Write down the results from the bootpage command. You MUST know your root and boot partitions prior to proceeding. You must not get these wrong. Some rare bootpage documentation is supplied at the bottom of this document.
>  Run installSw.itcl 6.3b-01-2-357. This should run to completion and not leave you with error messages, telling you which files and line numbers had the errors. If you get errors, one of the earlier steps is wrong and you'll need to find and fix it. Not well: the software version number in the command above may be slightly different. Get the exact string to enter by using echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> 
> This last part also took about ten minutes. I then proceeded to reboot my HR10-250, since I was not trying to keep any hacks.
> 
> The HR10-250, went through a semi-long update about 15 minutes or so. Viola, I now had an update system with 6.3b running. Beautiful folders, ahhhh!!!!
> 
> Step 5  Replacing the virgin 6.3b kernel with the hacked kernel.
> 
> I basically took the drive out and ran the zipper again. The only problem was that I was getting this message:
> 
> The file /tivo /etc/resolv.conf is missing
> The file /cdrom /etc/resolv.conf is missing
> 
> So when I tried the drive in the Tivo, I could not for the life of me get into the bash prompt or telnet in. I then was given this advice by dswallow:
> 
> So I followed his directions, by putting the drive back in the computer,
> 
> I ran the following:
> 
> 1.	Created a mount point for the partition and mount it:
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> mkdir /mnt/mnt4
> mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/mnt4
> 
> 2.	Changed to the directory that will house rc.sysyinit.author
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> cd /mnt/mnt4/etc/rc.d
> 
> 3.	Editted rc.sysinit.author:
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> pico rc.sysinit.author
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
> export TIVO_ROOT=
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
> tivoftpd
> route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> fakecall.tcl
> 
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> #insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
> #insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
> sleep 60
> #ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.175 netmask 255.255.255.0
> #route add default gw 192.168.0.1
> echo
> if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
> mount -o remount,rw /
> if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
> mount -o remount,ro /
> 
> #call network.tcl
> /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.0.175 192.168.0.1
> fi
> fi
> 
> I then hit ctrl x and saved it. Then I edited this part:
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> cd /mnt/mnt4/sbin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> cd /sbin
> mv iptables iptables.old
> echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nexit 0' > iptables
> chmod 755 iptables
> 
> Then I reinserted the drive, allowed it to boot up once, then I rebooted and viola  bash prompt appeared and I am able to telnet.
> 
> The problem now is my bash prompt works, but does not respond to ls or ./ commands. I can change directories and gzip and some other things, but not some of the basic linux commands. Any help would be much appreciated.


One other thing you can do to get the tarball of slices loaded is from /var/packages run the following;

wget http://www.jeanandrick.com/tivofiles/hr10_250_6.3bslices.tar

this will download the tarball to what ever directory you run it from then you can extract the tar ball with tar -xf *.tar then after than dbload *.slice which may take a while to run, then proceed as stated above.


----------



## Da Goon

I definitely prefer the method above for software updates. It doesn't cost a thing, and doesn't take that long at all to do. Also, if something screws up, troubleshooting can be much easier, since you typed the commands, you know what was done, instead of blindly letting a script do it in the background for you.
"Teach a man to fish..." so to speak.


----------



## Runch Machine

After downloading the slices from the site shown above, running the tar -xf command on the file and the running dbload *.slice, I get the following error:
HDTiVo2-bash# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

HDTiVo2-bash# cd /var
HDTiVo2-bash# cd packages
HDTiVo2-bash# ls
HDTiVo2-bash# ls
HDTiVo2-bash# rw
mounting read write
HDTiVo2-bash# ls
hr10_250_6.3bslices.tar
HDTiVo2-bash# tar -xf hr10_250_6.3bslices.tar
HDTiVo2-bash# ls
GZcore-84631465-2.slice hr10_250_6.3bslices.tar
GZhpk-Series2-84631469-2.slice swsystem-84631477-2.slice
GZkernel-Series2-84631467-2.slice utils-84631463-2.slice
HDTiVo2-bash# dbload *.slice
dbload: GZcore-84631465-2.slice
dbload (0x30042)

while executing
"dbload $db $file"
("foreach" body line 3)
invoked from within
"foreach file $argv {
puts "dbload: $file"
dbload $db $file
}"
(file "/busybox/dbload" line 26)
HDTiVo2-bash# echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
6.3a-01-2-357 tyDb 1523286 09/24/06 04:50 796
ACTIVE tyDb 1523286 09/24/06 04:50 796

HDTiVo2-bash#


Any ideas why or how to proceed?


----------



## WhyMe

I keep losing my caller id. I tried both ways zippered 3.1 and then sliced to 6.3 and zippered 6.3....Any suggestions...Thanks Michael


----------



## archer-55

My upgrade from ptv 3.1.5f to 6.3.2b went fine, once I grabbed the slices from .rar instead of the .tar. The tar has a bad file. Had to get rar and dbload, which needed 7zip.
Bought slicer. Cheap at $20. Much easier than the steps people are doing to save the money.

Got the slices, ran dbload, ran slicer. rebooted and was networked. applied the patches to tivoapp. rebooted. Now have usual patches (non-encrypt, 30 sec skip..), plus home media access to photos and music. Press 2 on list to get folders, 1 for sorted by name.
It sees my other units (MRV), but does not actually get a list from them. 

get slices from rar at the site listed in earlier posts

Uncompress the rar on windows to get the slices. 
Ftp'd them to tivo into \var\packages
dbload \var\packages\*.slices
slicer 6.3b-01-2-357
reboot
patch tivoapp
reboot

Did it all by network with touching my unit in its entertainment center. Very nice.


----------



## PJO1966

archer-55 said:


> My upgrade from ptv 3.1.5f to 6.3.2b went fine, once I grabbed the slices from .rar instead of the .tar. The tar has a bad file. Had to get rar and dbload, which needed 7zip.
> Bought slicer. Cheap at $20. Much easier than the steps people are doing to save the money.
> 
> Got the slices, ran dbload, ran slicer. rebooted and was networked. applied the patches to tivoapp. rebooted. Now have usual patches (non-encrypt, 30 sec skip..), plus home media access to photos and music. Press 2 on list to get folders, 1 for sorted by name.
> It sees my other units (MRV), but does not actually get a list from them.
> 
> get slices from rar at the site listed in earlier posts
> 
> Uncompress the rar on windows to get the slices.
> Ftp'd them to tivo into \var\packages
> dbload \var\packages\*.slices
> slicer 6.3b-01-2-357
> reboot
> patch tivoapp
> reboot
> 
> Did it all by network with touching my unit in its entertainment center. Very nice.


Thanks for the summary for us newbies! That's a great first post. I've gotten to the point where I have dbloaded the slices and they are finally showing up under SWSystem. Before I go any farther I just need to make sure I know what to do to prevent losing connection through my Airlink ASOHOUSB. My search continues.


----------



## PJO1966

I ran into a bit of a problem. After the slicer was done, I went to hit ctrl-c and the TiVo rebooted. I did indeed lose network connectivity, but I was able to connect using the serial cable. First I tried to mount the Alt Root, but I got a "can't find" message. After doing some reading I tried the process in post 1251. The update downloaded. AngryIP was unable to find the TiVo, and it looks like the lights on the Airlink ASOHOUSB were not on. I tried re-running tweak.sh with no luck. From what I can tell, my next course of action is to pull the drive and run the zipper again.

The good news is that 6.3b installed successfully and I have folders and the faster speed when navigating.

If anyone has any suggestions on what to try before I pull the drive tomorrow, I'm all ears.


----------



## Runch Machine

archer-55 said:


> My upgrade from ptv 3.1.5f to 6.3.2b went fine, once I grabbed the slices from .rar instead of the .tar. The tar has a bad file. Had to get rar and dbload, which needed 7zip.
> Bought slicer. Cheap at $20. Much easier than the steps people are doing to save the money.
> 
> Got the slices, ran dbload, ran slicer. rebooted and was networked. applied the patches to tivoapp. rebooted. Now have usual patches (non-encrypt, 30 sec skip..), plus home media access to photos and music. Press 2 on list to get folders, 1 for sorted by name.
> It sees my other units (MRV), but does not actually get a list from them.
> 
> get slices from rar at the site listed in earlier posts
> 
> Uncompress the rar on windows to get the slices.
> Ftp'd them to tivo into \var\packages
> dbload \var\packages\*.slices
> slicer 6.3b-01-2-357
> reboot
> patch tivoapp
> reboot
> 
> Did it all by network with touching my unit in its entertainment center. Very nice.


Thanks so much for your contribution! I did this and it works. I want to point out a typo for others: The dbload command if done in the var/packages directory is dbload *.slice. Don't put an s on the end of the word slice since the files all end with the word "slice" not "slices" .

Also don't forget to set the access to read/write by using the rw command.


----------



## Da Goon

PJO1966 said:


> I ran into a bit of a problem. After the slicer was done, I went to hit ctrl-c and the TiVo rebooted. I did indeed lose network connectivity, but I was able to connect using the serial cable. First I tried to mount the Alt Root, but I got a "can't find" message. After doing some reading I tried the process in post 1251. The update downloaded. AngryIP was unable to find the TiVo, and it looks like the lights on the Airlink ASOHOUSB were not on. I tried re-running tweak.sh with no luck. From what I can tell, my next course of action is to pull the drive and run the zipper again.
> 
> The good news is that 6.3b installed successfully and I have folders and the faster speed when navigating.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions on what to try before I pull the drive tomorrow, I'm all ears.


The adapter you're using requires backported drivers, and IIRC the Slicer documentation states that it doesn't copy over these drivers for you. The drivers required are : *echi-hcd.o* , *pegasus.o*, *usbcore.o*, *usbnet.o* and *usb-ohci.o*. You should be able to pull the drive and copy these drivers from your old partition to your new, or even do it via serial, so long as you mount the partitions correctly. You'll have the original versions of these drivers already on your new root partition, so make sure to back them up just in case.
Also, make sure to add : *product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB* to your /etc/hotplug/usb.map under the "device usbnet" header. Reboot with adapter connected and your network should be back.

I've done this myself via serial connection during manual uprades 2x, and it worked like a charm, using the same ASOHOUSB adapter that you're using.


----------



## Blackfoot

Da Goon said:


> The adapter you're using requires backported drivers, and IIRC the Slicer documentation states that it doesn't copy over these drivers for you. The drivers required are : *echi-hcd.o* , *pegasus.o*, *usbcore.o*, *usbnet.o* and *usb-ohci.o*. You should be able to pull the drive and copy these drivers from your old partition to your new, or even do it via serial, so long as you mount the partitions correctly. You'll have the original versions of these drivers already on your new root partition, so make sure to back them up just in case.
> Also, make sure to add : *product 0b95 7720 Airlink ASOHOUSB* to your /etc/hotplug/usb.map under the "device usbnet" header. Reboot with adapter connected and your network should be back.
> 
> I've done this myself via serial connection during manual uprades 2x, and it worked like a charm, using the same ASOHOUSB adapter that you're using.


This is the first post I have seen where it tells me what to modify in the usb.map file. Excuse my ignorance with the following. I've messed up my previous tivo's before and lost all my recordings and don't want that to happen again.

I plan to upgrade from 3.1.5f to 6.3b using the slicer but haven't found clear and exact newb steps for copying the backported drivers. I have a LinkSys USB200m v2 adapter. Are there any step by steps instructions to follow to copy these over just prior to a reboot?


----------



## Da Goon

There aren't any "step-by-step" instructions so far that I've seen. You need to add your adapter's name and prod/vend numbers in the usb.map under the "device usbnet" header.

The drivers you need are in /lib/modules on your old partition and you need to copy them to /lib/modules on your new partition. Type *bootpage -p* to find out what your root partition is, and make sure to back up your original drivers.

I'd be very wary of giving "step-by-step" directions on this process, since in doing this it helps VERY MUCH to understand exactly what it is that you are doing. Search around a bit, here and at the "other forum" and you should be able to get what you need out of this. If not, get a serial cable and run Rbautch's tweak script that way, and it will take care of everything for you.


----------



## Blackfoot

Da Goon said:


> There aren't any "step-by-step" instructions so far that I've seen. You need to add your adapter's name and prod/vend numbers in the usb.map under the "device usbnet" header.
> 
> The drivers you need are in /lib/modules on your old partition and you need to copy them to /lib/modules on your new partition. Type *bootpage -p* to find out what your root partition is, and make sure to back up your original drivers.
> 
> I'd be very wary of giving "step-by-step" directions on this process, since in doing this it helps VERY MUCH to understand exactly what it is that you are doing. Search around a bit, here and at the "other forum" and you should be able to get what you need out of this. If not, get a serial cable and run Rbautch's tweak script that way, and it will take care of everything for you.


Ok. Stupid questions. And I know it's because I am very rusty with this. I can find the /lib/modules on my active partition by using SmartFTP. Typing bootpage -p at a bash prompt gives me root=/dev/hda7. So my inactive partition must be hda4.

How do I mount the inactive partition to copy the drivers over?

Where do I find the usb.map file?

Are the 5 files noted in the previous post the same for LinkSys as the Airlink?

Should I choose to run the tweak.sh script file. Would I let the slicer complete and reboot, then when tivo is back up and running connect in on the serial port and run the script? Anything special to get the serial prompt up? Or is it like a cisco console screen? It just appears during bootup.

Sorry for all the questions, that I could probably find throughout the other threads, I'm just fearful of loosing all my recordings like I did when the S1 DTivo's for the surprise 3.5 update. That was a cold day with the wife.


----------



## Da Goon

If you're at 3.1.5f now, you're bootpage will get flipped when you update. The usb.map is in /etc/hotplug. All five drivers I listed need to be copied over. How were you planning on upgrading? Manually, slicer??


----------



## MurrayW

I have 3 HR10-250's and had difficulty re-zippering and re-hacking my first one, but I got through it basically by starting fresh -- lost all my recorded shows which for the 1st one was not a big deal.

I thought I would do better on the 2nd one, but am having problems again. I hope to get it all sorted out by the time I move my 3rd one up to 6.3.b since that is the only one with recordings that I really want to make sure that I keep.

My 2nd HR10-250 has 2 500G drives in it and was running 3.1.5f, zippered and hacked and behaving normally. 6.3b-01-2-357 had been downloaded into /SwSystem folder and I used the slicer to upgrade to 6.3b. Everything went well and I had 6.3b running with some of my hacks gone. This is what I did next:


Downloaded the latest zipper (2.8) and burned an iso.
Connected the master drive from the TiVo and hooked it up to my PC.
Booted off the zipper CD, ran the zipper and responded "yes" to save recordings.
Hooked the master drive back up to my TiVo along with the slave drive.
Booted the TiVo. Was able to telnet into the TiVo.
Moved to the /hacks directory and ran sh tweak_uninstall.sh
Ran sh tweak.sh -- at this point I got no response at all. The telnet session just remained blank. I waited for about 10 minutes, then rebooted and tried again with the same non-responsiveness.
Any ideas on what I am doing wrong so that I can make this work when I upgrade the software on my 3rd HR10-250? Also any suggestions on how to recover my 2nd one from this state of limbo (without starting over again from scratch would be appreciated).

thanks,
MurrayW


----------



## Lord Vader

Don't bother w/ 6.3b because that's moot. 6.3c is now the most recent version.


----------



## MurrayW

Lord Vader said:


> Don't bother w/ 6.3b because that's moot. 6.3c is now the most recent version.


Well, I don't have 6.3c yet, but I doubt that my current problems are caused by 6.3b. It is most likely something I have done wrong and somewhere along the line I must have corrupted a file that keeps tweak.sh from running properly and I'd like to get this figured out for when I do upgrade to 6.3c.


----------



## Blackfoot

Da Goon said:


> If you're at 3.1.5f now, you're bootpage will get flipped when you update. The usb.map is in /etc/hotplug. All five drivers I listed need to be copied over. How were you planning on upgrading? Manually, slicer??


I plan to purchase the slicer. I could probably manually do the work, but why when someone has written a script that makes it easier on you?

At the end of the slicer, I plan to cancel it, mount my hda4 and hda7 partitions. copy the 5 files listed using the cp command. Extract the usb.map file using SmartFTP, edit it and put it back. Then copy it to the /etc/hotplug location on the inactive partition.

What was the command again to mount the partitions from a telnet session?

And if I copy the files from \dev\hda7\lib\modules to \dev\hda4\lib\modules, will they be over written by anything? Say from the \install location?


----------



## Finnstang

mount /dev/hda7 /mnt to mount /dev/hda7 to the /mnt directory.

If you are going to copy the drivers while doing the slicer before rebooting, you just need to copy them into the /install directory though. You need to mount the other partition to get them if you reboot and complete the slicer upgrade.


----------



## PJO1966

I just tried to upgrade to 6.3c using the Slicer and got this:



Code:


Installing new software. This will take several minutes...

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be
run again. Exiting now...

Also, I just wanted to confirm... when I go to 6.3c I will once again lose the drivers for my Airlink ASOHOUSB, correct?


----------



## Blackfoot

Finnstang said:


> mount /dev/hda7 /mnt to mount /dev/hda7 to the /mnt directory.
> 
> If you are going to copy the drivers while doing the slicer before rebooting, you just need to copy them into the /install directory though. You need to mount the other partition to get them if you reboot and complete the slicer upgrade.


I tried to mount /dev/hda4 to /mnt but I get an error that I must specify the filesystem type.


----------



## MurrayW

MurrayW said:


> Well, I don't have 6.3c yet, but I doubt that my current problems are caused by 6.3b. It is most likely something I have done wrong and somewhere along the line I must have corrupted a file that keeps tweak.sh from running properly and I'd like to get this figured out for when I do upgrade to 6.3c.


If I successfully had both drives working before re-zipperring, I shouldn't neet to use *mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdx /dev/hdx* again after re-zipperring to make tweak.sh work again should I? The number of SD and HD hours that are showing up as available are correct for the 2 drive system.

Any ideas on what I am doing wrong that keeps tweak.sh from running correctly (seems to be in an endless loop -- Ctrl C will stop it and bring me back to the bash prompt) would be greatly appreciated.
thanks,
Murray


----------



## Finnstang

Blackfoot said:


> I tried to mount /dev/hda4 to /mnt but I get an error that I must specify the filesystem type.


I just did a telnet to my HR10 and typed the following:


Code:


mount /dev/hda4 /mnt

 and it worked fine.


----------



## Bobblob

I got the same error as PJO1966 when trying to upgrade to 6.3c with slicer, but interestingly when I run installSw.itcl manually, it has no problems (and flips the bootpage, which I then flipped back manually.) When I try to diff the .itcl with the .orig, there are no differences. Not sure where to go from here...


----------



## Blackfoot

Finnstang said:


> I just did a telnet to my HR10 and typed the following:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount /dev/hda4 /mnt
> 
> and it worked fine.


Works fine on the SAT-T60, but not on my HR10. I do notice that TWP is not responding, so maybe I need a reboot.



Code:


bash-2.02# mount /dev/hda4 /mnt
mount: you must specify the filesystem type
bash-2.02#


----------



## Cure

My HR10-250 was imaged with a 3.15f InstantCake, zippered and sliced to 6.3a before the 6.3 Zipper was released. I've been pretty lucky, so I'm scared to keep doing things to it. Should I slice to 6.3c with the downloaded slices or leave it be? Will it upgrade on its own and overwrite my hacks?

I know Lord Vader and others have had tragic experiences going to 6.3b.


----------



## Lord Vader

Indeed I have. [email protected]#$ Jedi tricks!


----------



## rbautch

Cure said:


> My HR10-250 was imaged with a 3.15f InstantCake, zippered and sliced to 6.3a before the 6.3 Zipper was released. I've been pretty lucky, so I'm scared to keep doing things to it. Should I slice to 6.3c with the downloaded slices or leave it be? Will it upgrade on its own and overwrite my hacks?
> 
> I know Lord Vader and others have had tragic experiences going to 6.3b.


If you let it upgrade on it's own, hacks will indeed be overwritten. Of course, you'd need to change your bootpage paramters before that will happen. If you don't upgrade, bad things will eventually start happening, like your tivo rebooting every night, or Tivo cutting off your guide data. Jedi experience notwithstanding, slice upgrades are generally harmless for most people. If you use the Slicer, there's less chance a typo or bad command with screw things up for you. Does your adapter require backported drivers?


----------



## pdawg17

I have 6.3c listed in SwModule but 6.3b (current) in SwSystem...what does this mean?


----------



## dswallow

pdawg17 said:


> I have 6.3c listed in SwModule but 6.3b (current) in SwSystem...what does this mean?


It means you're running 6.3b but 6.3c is there waiting for the signal from DirecTV to install it.


----------



## rbautch

Bobblob said:


> I got the same error as PJO1966 when trying to upgrade to 6.3c with slicer, but interestingly when I run installSw.itcl manually, it has no problems (and flips the bootpage, which I then flipped back manually.) When I try to diff the .itcl with the .orig, there are no differences. Not sure where to go from here...


You'll need to do a few things from here before rebooting:
1. Copy the killhdinitrd'd kernel from your old kernel partition to your new one:


Code:


dd if=/dev/hdaX of=/dev/hdaY bs=1024 count=2048

where X and Y are you old and new kernel partitions.

2. Mount the new root filesystem somewhere like /install:


Code:


mount /dev/hdaZ /install

where Z is your new root filesystem partition.

3. Copy your author file and any hacks from the old root filesystem to the new one.

4. If required by your adapter, copy backported drivers and usb.map from old root filesystem to the new one.

5. Fix iptables on new root filesystem.

6. Reboot.

It's possible that the slicer might do some or all this for you if you re-run it, but I'm not sure. I'm going to try an upgrade tonight and see if I can provide any additional insight.


----------



## pdawg17

dswallow said:


> It means you're running 6.3b but 6.3c is there waiting for the signal from DirecTV to install it.


But shouldn't 6.3c be listed in SwSystem with 6.3b (but with 6.3b listed as active)?


----------



## vertigo235

OK so since 6.3c is supposidly requried for DST, I guess I finally have to upgrade from 3.5xxx, I know that x ammount of this thread is completely worhtless and out of date, is there any way I can make sure that I'm going to upgrade with slicer without reading the entire 1456 posts? A good starting point? Can someone summarize the steps for me? Has it allready been done somewhere in this thread?

Thank you much.


----------



## Lord Vader

rbautch said:


> If you let it upgrade on it's own, hacks will indeed be overwritten. Of course, you'd need to change your bootpage paramters before that will happen. If you don't upgrade, bad things will eventually start happening, like your tivo rebooting every night, or Tivo cutting off your guide data. Jedi experience notwithstanding, slice upgrades are generally harmless for most people. If you use the Slicer, there's less chance a typo or bad command with screw things up for you. Does your adapter require backported drivers?


I'm not worried about losing the hacks because I can just reaplly them manually--stuff like encryption, 30-sec. skip, etc. is easy to fix. What is the big problem for me is the total loss of connectivity via both bash and serial. I've never been able to figure out why that happens to me and a few others but not to most.


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> I'm not worried about losing the hacks because I can just reaplly them manually--stuff like encryption, 30-sec. skip, etc. is easy to fix. What is the big problem for me is the total loss of connectivity via both bash and serial. I've never been able to figure out why that happens to me and a few others but not to most.


Not that the Zipper supports 6.3, I think the risk is substantially reduced. Worst case is pulling the drive and running the Zipper.


----------



## rbautch

rbautch said:


> You'll need to do a few things from here before rebooting:
> 1. Copy the killhdinitrd'd kernel from your old kernel partition to your new one:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> dd if=/dev/hdaX of=/dev/hdaY bs=1024 count=2048
> 
> where X and Y are you old and new kernel partitions.
> 
> 2. Mount the new root filesystem somewhere like /install:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount /dev/hdaZ /install
> 
> where Z is your new root filesystem partition.
> 
> 3. Copy your author file and any hacks from the old root filesystem to the new one.
> 
> 4. If required by your adapter, copy backported drivers and usb.map from old root filesystem to the new one.
> 
> 5. Fix iptables on new root filesystem.
> 
> 6. Reboot.
> 
> It's possible that the slicer might do some or all this for you if you re-run it, but I'm not sure. I'm going to try an upgrade tonight and see if I can provide any additional insight.


I just ran my upgrade with the Slicer, and worked fine. Depending on your willingness to pull the drive, an alternative to the above steps is to just run the Zipper on your drive.


----------



## MurrayW

Not meaning to be too impatient  , but if anyone knows how I can troubleshoot this, I would be happy.
tweak.sh is stuck 
thanks,
Murray


----------



## Blackfoot

Blackfoot said:


> Works fine on the SAT-T60, but not on my HR10. I do notice that TWP is not responding, so maybe I need a reboot.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# mount /dev/hda4 /mnt
> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
> bash-2.02#


After a reboot, I still have the same issue. I poked around a bit and noticed that I have 2 versions of mount. The generic one in the /bin directory and a busybox version in the /ptvupgrade/busybox directory. Typing mount /dev/hda4 /mnt does not work using either mount. The generic one gives me the 'you must specify the filesystem' while the busybox gives me a 'mount: Mounting /dev/hda4 on /mnt failed: Invalid argument' error. What's odd is that I can mount /dev/hda7 to /mnt. But hda3, 6 or 4 all fail.

Obviously this could be an issue for a manual upgrade. I'm also assuming this would prevent the Slicer from doing it's job too. Any ideas?


----------



## jkast

Just re-installed the zipper on my hr10-250 after allowing it to upgrade itself to 6.3b. Everything seemed to go well. BUT what happened to the WebRemote? I see the webremote.itcl module in the TivoWebPlus/modules directory -- but it does not appear on any menu I see in the application. Anyone know how to get it back?


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> Not meaning to be too impatient  , but if anyone knows how I can troubleshoot this, I would be happy.
> tweak.sh is stuck
> thanks,
> Murray


Do you have trouble running any shell script, or just tweak.sh? Try navigating to the directory it's in, and run it with


Code:


./tweak.sh


----------



## rbautch

Blackfoot said:


> After a reboot, I still have the same issue. I poked around a bit and noticed that I have 2 versions of mount. The generic one in the /bin directory and a busybox version in the /ptvupgrade/busybox directory. Typing mount /dev/hda4 /mnt does not work using either mount. The generic one gives me the 'you must specify the filesystem' while the busybox gives me a 'mount: Mounting /dev/hda4 on /mnt failed: Invalid argument' error. What's odd is that I can mount /dev/hda7 to /mnt. But hda3, 6 or 4 all fail.
> 
> Obviously this could be an issue for a manual upgrade. I'm also assuming this would prevent the Slicer from doing it's job too. Any ideas?


For what it's worth, I can mount 4 and 7 using /bin/mount on my HR10-250. 3 and 6 give the "specify filesystem.." error. This is expected behavior since 3 and 6 do not contain valid filesystems, but kernels. Is it possible that you overwrote hda4 with a kernel? The sure fire test would be to copy hda7 to hda4 with


Code:


dd if=/dev/hda7 of=/dev/hda4

...then try to mount hda4. If you're in the middle of an upgrade, this could fubar your tivo, but you'd know for sure.


----------



## rbautch

I've attached a program to the original post of this thread that copies your backported drivers and usb.map for your current filesystem to your new filesystem during a slice upgrade. Run it after the Slicer, but before rebooting. If your upgrading from 3.1.5f, you'll also need to manually modify the usb.map file in /platform/etc/hotplug of your new root filesystem. I've tested it only lightly, so use it at your own risk.


----------



## Lord Vader

Thanks, Russ. BTW, you might want to change the date of that update. You're still stuck in 2006. I'd like to forget that year if you don't mind.


----------



## Blackfoot

rbautch said:


> For what it's worth, I can mount 4 and 7 using /bin/mount on my HR10-250. 3 and 6 give the "specify filesystem.." error. This is expected behavior since 3 and 6 do not contain valid filesystems, but kernels. Is it possible that you overwrote hda4 with a kernel? The sure fire test would be to copy hda7 to hda4 with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> dd if=/dev/hda7 of=/dev/hda4
> 
> ...then try to mount hda4. If you're in the middle of an upgrade, this could fubar your tivo, but you'd know for sure.


Nice!!!!! That did the trick.


Code:


bash-2.02# dd if=/dev/hda7 of=/dev/hda4
262144+0 records in
262144+0 records out
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# mount /dev/hda4 /mnt
bash-2.02#

And FWIW, no I didn't copy any kernels to this partition. I built the drive using InstantCake in July 06 and its been running 3.1.5f ever since. No upgrades or anything. Of course now I can start my 6.3c upgrade. Thanks rbautch.


----------



## Cure

rbautch said:


> If you use the Slicer, there's less chance a typo or bad command with screw things up for you. Does your adapter require backported drivers?


Russ -

No, I have a FA120! Do I just slice with the 6.3c upgrade that came automatically?


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:


> Do you have trouble running any shell script, or just tweak.sh? Try navigating to the directory it's in, and run it with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./tweak.sh


I have no problems running tweak_uninstall.sh. I first ran tweak_uninstall.sh when I put my rezippered drive(s) back in the HR10-250 and then tried running it one or two times later when the tweak.sh didn't work. It gave me normal prompts and messages, so I think it ran fine. I think that tweak.sh is running because I never get a return bash prompt (looks to me like it is in some stalled state). I'll give the ./tweak.sh method a try tonight.

Do you think that these problems are somehow related to a 2-drive system? What is the recommended sequence of events to re-zipper a 2-drive system? Have others successfully re-zippered a 2-drive system? This is what I did starting with my already hacked 2-drive 3.1.5.f system:


Used the slicer to update to 6.3b -- everything minus some hack functionality seemed fine.
Re-zippered my master drive using version 2.8 of the zipper.
Put my master back into my HR10-250, reconnected all cables and booted -- I could channel surf, watch previously recorded shows and do other things that indicated my TiVo was still working.
Ran tweak_uninstall.sh. Got normal prompts and messages.
Ran tweak.sh. Never got any messages or prompts and never got the bash prompt back.
Rebooted or Ctrl-C to get the bash prompt back.
TiVo still has normal basic functionality -- channel changing, watching previously recorded shows, record new ones, etc. but has not hacks.

I shouldn't need to put both of my drives back into my PC and mfsadd them again should I? I am pretty sure I tried that when I had the problems updating my first 2-drive HR10-250 a couple of weeks ago and I had no luck. I ended up starting all over from scratch and losing my recordings for my first system. I can do that for the 2nd system also if I need to, but my 3rd system has recorded shows that I do not want to lose, so I really want to get this figured out before I tackle that one.
thanks,
Murray


----------



## rbautch

Cure said:


> Russ -
> 
> No, I have a FA120! Do I just slice with the 6.3c upgrade that came automatically?


Yes. run the slicer and you're done.


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> I have no problems running tweak_uninstall.sh. I first ran tweak_uninstall.sh when I put my rezippered drive(s) back in the HR10-250 and then tried running it one or two times later when the tweak.sh didn't work. It gave me normal prompts and messages, so I think it ran fine. I think that tweak.sh is running because I never get a return bash prompt (looks to me like it is in some stalled state). I'll give the ./tweak.sh method a try tonight.
> 
> Do you think that these problems are somehow related to a 2-drive system? What is the recommended sequence of events to re-zipper a 2-drive system? Have others successfully re-zippered a 2-drive system? This is what I did starting with my already hacked 2-drive 3.1.5.f system:
> 
> 1. Used the slicer to update to 6.3b -- everything minus some hack functionality seemed fine.
> 2. Re-zippered my master drive using version 2.8 of the zipper.
> 3. Put my master back into my HR10-250, reconnected all cables and booted -- I could channel surf, watch previously recorded shows and do other things that indicated my TiVo was still working.
> 4. Ran tweak_uninstall.sh. Got normal prompts and messages.
> 5. Ran tweak.sh. Never got any messages or prompts and never got the bash prompt back.
> 6. Rebooted or Ctrl-C to get the bash prompt back.
> 7. TiVo still has normal basic functionality -- channel changing, watching previously recorded shows, record new ones, etc. but has not hacks.
> 
> I shouldn't need to put both of my drives back into my PC and mfsadd them again should I? I am pretty sure I tried that when I had the problems updating my first 2-drive HR10-250 a couple of weeks ago and I had no luck. I ended up starting all over from scratch and losing my recordings for my first system. I can do that for the 2nd system also if I need to, but my 3rd system has recorded shows that I do not want to lose, so I really want to get this figured out before I tackle that one.
> thanks,
> Murray


You shouldn't have to re-marry the drives after an upgrade. The only thing I can think of is that your Tivo is busy doing other things, and is just running the script very slowly. Try running it again, but just leave it run for several minutes.


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:


> You shouldn't have to re-marry the drives after an upgrade. The only thing I can think of is that your Tivo is busy doing other things, and is just running the script very slowly. Try running it again, but just leave it run for several minutes.


I let it run for at least 1 hour one time before I gave up and Ctrl C'd it. Also, immmediately before or after I attempt to run tweak.sh, I have run tweak_uninstall.sh and it starts messaging and prompting me within seconds. In theory, is there anything wrong with my upgrade process and the order that I am doing them?
thanks,
Murray


----------



## rbautch

No, nothing wrong with the order. Perhaps the file is corrupted. Try FTPing a new tweak.sh to your tivo.


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:


> Do you have trouble running any shell script, or just tweak.sh? Try navigating to the directory it's in, and run it with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./tweak.sh


Russ, No change when I tried ./tweak.sh. I ftp'd a new copy of tweak.sh into my hacks director and tried running it. This time I got this message immediately after it started running ": command not found". The script then hung (I let it go for about 15 minutes before I Ctrl C'd it to stop to get back to the bash prompt. I'm going to pull the drive and rezipper it again tonight unless you can think of anything else for me to try -- like maybe try running the commands individually that the tweak.sh script runs to see if I can see where it is hanging?

Murray


----------



## Lord Vader

Russ,

Is it your recommendation to use Slicer, then BEFORE rebooting, rerun tweak.sh to make sure hacks are still there? I wanted to doublecheck before slicing to 6.3c, since some folks, myself included, seem to always lose all connectivity--serial and bash--when slicing from one version to the next.


----------



## rbautch

Lord Vader said:


> Is it your recommendation to use Slicer, then BEFORE rebooting, rerun tweak.sh to make sure hacks are still there? I wanted to doublecheck before slicing to 6.3c, since some folks, myself included, seem to always lose all connectivity--serial and bash--when slicing from one version to the next.


No, tweak.sh only works on your current filesystem, which is presumably already hacked. I'm suggesting that you mount your alternate partition, and check for an author file, etc. The Slicer should echo each file/directory that's being copied, so that will give you some indication that hacks are being copied over.


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:


> No, tweak.sh only works on your current filesystem, which is presumably already hacked. I'm suggesting that you mount your alternate partition, and check for an author file, etc. The Slicer should echo each file/directory that's being copied, so that will give you some indication that hacks are being copied over.


Russ, I have been slicing, re-zippering, running tweak_uninstall.sh then tweak.sh. Is there any reason for me to re-zipper after slicing? Do I need to run tweak_uninstall.sh after slicing then rerun tweak.sh? In short, which (if any) of the following scenarios is necessary for an already zippered/hacked DirecTiVo running 3.1.5.f?

Option 1: 
Run slicer to go from 3.1.5.f to 6.3.x
Run tweak_uninstall.sh
FTP latest tweak.sh to DirecTiVo
Run tweak.sh
Manually run some of the commands (30 sec skip, etc.) that are not handled by tweak.sh on 6.3.x
Option 2: 
Run slicer to go from 3.1.5.f to 6.3.x
FTP latest tweak.sh to DirecTiVo
Run tweak.sh
Manually run some of the commands (30 sec skip, etc.) that are not handled by tweak.sh on 6.3.x
Option 3: 
Run slicer to go from 3.1.5.f to 6.3.x
Pull drive and run zipper ver 2.8
Re-install drive
Run tweak_uninstall.sh
Run tweak.sh
Manually run some of the commands (30 sec skip, etc.) that are not handled by tweak.sh on 6.3.x
Option 4: 
Run slicer to go from 3.1.5.f to 6.3.x
Pull drive and run zipper ver 2.8
Re-install drive
Run tweak.sh
Manually run some of the commands (30 sec skip, etc.) that are not handled by tweak.sh on 6.3.x

thanks,
Murray


----------



## Cure

Lord Vader (and others) -

You should go for it! Ran the slicer, rebooted. Ran tweak.sh over the network. Patched tivoapp. Completely painless. Skipped right over 6.3b and now we have the new Zipper as a safety net.

Thanks, Russ.


----------



## MurrayW

Cure said:


> Lord Vader (and others) -
> 
> You should go for it! Ran the slicer, rebooted. Ran tweak.sh over the network. Patched tivoapp. Completely painless. Skipped right over 6.3b and now we have the new Zipper as a safety net.
> 
> Thanks, Russ.


Cure, so you basically did what I outlined in my Option 2 just above your original post, correct? Do you have a 1 drive or 2 drive system?
thanks,
Murray


----------



## Cure

MurrayW said:


> ... you basically did what I outlined in my Option 2 just above your original post, correct? Do you have a 1 drive or 2 drive system?


Pretty much, except I'd gone up to 6.3a a while back. If you can telnet, you don't need to pull the drive.

1 drive. Good luck.


----------



## MurrayW

Cure said:


> Pretty much, except I'd gone up to 6.3a a while back. If you can telnet, you don't need to pull the drive.
> 
> 1 drive. Good luck.


About the ONLY problem I have not had in trying to slice and hack my HR10-250's is telnet access!
thanks,
Murray


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> Russ, I have been slicing, re-zippering, running tweak_uninstall.sh then tweak.sh. Is there any reason for me to re-zipper after slicing? Do I need to run tweak_uninstall.sh after slicing then rerun tweak.sh? In short, which (if any) of the following scenarios is necessary for an already zippered/hacked DirecTiVo running 3.1.5.f?


No need to run the Zipper, ftp a new tweak.sh, or apply manual tivoapp patches. Just run the slicer, reboot, then run tweak.sh.


----------



## Lord Vader

Assuming, of course, one still has telnet or serial bash. If both are gone, one _can't_ run tweak.sh.

That was _my _ problem when trying to go from 6.3a to 6.3b.


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:


> No need to run the Zipper, ftp a new tweak.sh, or apply manual tivoapp patches. Just run the slicer, reboot, then run tweak.sh.


So Russ, do you think that my problems might be due to running tweak_uninstall.sh after slicing, re-zippering (which is not needed, but shouldn't hurt correct?)? Is there something that tweak_uninstall.sh does if it is run on a freshly zippered drive (without running tweak.sh yet) that prevents tweak.sh from running correctly?
Sorry to be such a pest. I am going to try to re-zipper my drive and see if I can run tweak.sh on the freshly zippered drive.

thanks,
Murray


----------



## MurrayW

MurrayW said:


> I am going to try to re-zipper my drive and see if I can run tweak.sh on the freshly zippered drive.
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


No go. Same problems where tweak.sh just hangs forever. I also had errors trying to use the slicer to go from 6.3b to 6.3c.

I was able to do the following manual patches and all looked like it went as it was supposed to. I tested the 30 sec skip before and after and it did start working after I applied these patches.



Code:


cp /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.orig
cd /tvbin

mv tivoapp tivoapp.tmp
cp tivoapp.tmp tivoapp
chmod 755 tivoapp


#No encryption
echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1602412


#30-second skip
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220


#Backdoors
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804900


#HMO/HME
echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436
echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524
echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672


mount -o remount,ro /
reboot


#(after reboot, clean up)
cd /tvbin
rm tivoapp.tmp

So I am still perplexed about this whole process and don't understand why tweak.sh does not work. Could it be some corrupt or missing file that tweak.sh is trying to access during one of the first steps of the script?

thanks,
Murray


----------



## Cure

MurrayW said:


> No go. Same problems where tweak.sh just hangs forever.


Are you sure you're FTP'ing in binary mode?


----------



## MurrayW

Cure said:


> Are you sure you're FTP'ing in binary mode?


I'll check when I get home tonight. I know that I have set it to binary before and I think was able to set that as the default mode...but to be honest, I haven't checked lately, so this is definitely something to look into. I hope that is what it is.

Thanks for the suggestion.
Murray


----------



## Bobblob

I had some problems on the first go-round with Slicer going from 6.3b to 6.3c that left my tivo unbootable, so I yanked the drive, reimaged it with Zipper (6.3b), let the slices download again overnight, and this time I got it working. However, I found what had caused my problem in the first place.

The image Zipper created, using the recommended method ($5 LBA48 image, InstantCake 6.3b image, etc.) created an image that didn't include a /install directory in the root. Even though /install is empty, Slicer fails during the installSw.itcl portion if that directory doesn't exist.

After creating that directory manually, Slicer worked fine. Of course, I forgot to copy my backported USB drivers over, so after rebooting I only had a serial shell. Then I had to figure out how to put the backported drivers back on. (As everyone is so fond of saying around here, teach a man to fish... ) With the USB drivers back in, telnet was back, and then I was able to re-Tweak.Sh and get my various hacks back where I wanted 'em.

A few points about the script:
1) The TivoNCID version being installed is a few revisions older than the latest. Not sure if it matters much.
2) The /busybox created by The Zipper contains a ps that causes a segmentation fault on the HR10-250. The version in AlphaWolf's All In One tools (installed separately) doesn't show any useful info, for some reason, it just says that the supported parameters are "w". But it doesn't show any process info. Thankfully, the version in /ptvupgrade/busybox does work, though.
3) Given the issues with TivoWebPlus 1.3 on the HR10-250, I opted to remove the one it installs and go to a stock TWP 2.0 recent build.

Everything else that script does is fantastic, though. Joe is so much nicer than vi.


----------



## sk33t3r

I am curious of there is any way to run mfsadd from a telnet session or do I have to remove the drives AGAIN???? when I ran zipper a few weeks ago, it didint run mfsadd or even ask about how mant drives.

Rbautch maybe this is something that can be add to the script!!!


----------



## ckgoodwin

Hey All,

I used slicer to go from 6.3a to 6.3c on my PTV hacked machine and overall it's working fine and all my hacks seem to have made it across except for some weird CRON behavior.

I have to admit up front that I am pretty much of UNIX and CRON newbie but here is what I have found:

- My CRON jobs weren't executing per the schedule in the crontab so I checked (via PS) from the bash prompt to the see if the CROND process was running and it was not.

- I used the Hackman interface to try and re-start CRON - it reported success, but when returning to the Hackman screen the start button was still green and said "Start" instead of "Stop" as it usually does once a process has been started - checking from bash again shows that CROD is not running.

- Every time I try and start CRON from Hackman, cronlog shows entries indicating that the jobs in CRONTAB (fakecall and clearing logs) executed immediately instead of at the specified time. I can hit the "start" button 5 times in 5 minutes and will get 5 entries in the cronlog.

- I can start CROND from bash and it seems to run ok, and is then shown as started within Hackman but when I close the telnet session it seems to exit.

Again, I am nube here so maybe I am missing something obvious so any suggestions are much appreciated...

- Chris


----------



## rbautch

Bobblob said:


> Slicer fails during the installSw.itcl portion if that directory doesn't exist.


The slicer should create the /install directory if it's not there. Also, InstallSW.itcl does not depend on that directory, and the slicer only uses it after (and if) InstallSW.itcl is run successfully. I don't discount your observation, but was there any output or error that led to conclude the /install directory was the culprit?


> A few points about the script:
> 1) The TivoNCID version being installed is a few revisions older than the latest. Not sure if it matters much.
> 2) The /busybox created by The Zipper contains a ps that causes a segmentation fault on the HR10-250. The version in AlphaWolf's All In One tools (installed separately) doesn't show any useful info, for some reason, it just says that the supported parameters are "w". But it doesn't show any process info. Thankfully, the version in /ptvupgrade/busybox does work, though.


NCID has been updated in the latest enhancement script and Zipper. Also, grab the latest version of busybox from my sig, which includes a full featured version of ps that works with 6.3. This has also been incorporated into the latest zipper.


----------



## aprest

ckgoodwin said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I used slicer to go from 6.3a to 6.3c on my PTV hacked machine and overall it's working fine and all my hacks seem to have made it across except for some weird CRON behavior.
> 
> I have to admit up front that I am pretty much of UNIX and CRON newbie but here is what I have found:
> 
> - My CRON jobs weren't executing per the schedule in the crontab so I checked (via PS) from the bash prompt to the see if the CROND process was running and it was not.
> 
> - I used the Hackman interface to try and re-start CRON - it reported success, but when returning to the Hackman screen the start button was still green and said "Start" instead of "Stop" as it usually does once a process has been started - checking from bash again shows that CROD is not running.
> 
> - Every time I try and start CRON from Hackman, cronlog shows entries indicating that the jobs in CRONTAB (fakecall and clearing logs) executed immediately instead of at the specified time. I can hit the "start" button 5 times in 5 minutes and will get 5 entries in the cronlog.
> 
> - I can start CROND from bash and it seems to run ok, and is then shown as started within Hackman but when I close the telnet session it seems to exit.
> 
> Again, I am nube here so maybe I am missing something obvious so any suggestions are much appreciated...
> 
> - Chris


See my post #9680 in the " Hacking your Series 2 DTivo just got a WHOLE lot easier" thread for what I did to get crond running. I have had to do this after using Zipper 2.8, slicing or re-Zippering.


----------



## MurrayW

Cure said:


> Are you sure you're FTP'ing in binary mode?


I was ftp'ing in the "auto" mode. I switched it to binary and made that the default. I ftp'd the slicer and tweak.sh and tried running each of those and got the same errors as before -- tweak.sh hangs with no responses and slicer gives some errors (I posted them in another post). My rc.sysinit.author file is much shorter than the rc.sysint.author.orig file in the same directory. Do either one of this look normal?
*rc.sysinit.author*


PHP:


#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
echo
if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.223 192.168.1.1  
mount -o remount,ro /
reboot
fi
fi

*rc.sysinit.author.orig*


PHP:


#!/bin/bash
# Zipper author file
echo "starting rc.sysinit.author"

echo "set environmental variables"
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10

echo "starting telnet and ftp"
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd

echo "starting serial bash"
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&

echo "running fakecall"
fakecall.tcl
route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
sleep 60
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.218 netmask 255.255.255.0
route add default gw 192.168.1.1
echo
if [ -e /reboot_flag ]; then
mount -o remount,rw /
if rm /reboot_flag; then
reboot
fi
fi

######################################
mount -o remount,rw / &>/dev/null
rm /zipper_flag &>/dev/null
mount -o remount,ro / &>/dev/null

#############################################
# starting netserver to receive netperf requests
/busybox/netserver

#############################################
# starting NCID CallerID
touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &

#############################################
# starting EndPadPlus
tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 2 3 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &

#############################################
# starting Tivowebplus
/enhancements/TWPrun.sh

#############################################
# start crond after waiting 30 seconds
sleep 30
/busybox/crond

#############################################
# Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
	sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
fi
## Slicer - run network script only once.
if [ -e /slicer_firstboot ]; then
    mount -o remount,rw /
    if rm -rf /slicer_firstboot; then
        tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.218 192.168.1.1
        mount -o remount,ro /
        sleep 30
        sync
        reboot
    fi
fi


----------



## aprest

MurrayW said:


> I was ftp'ing in the "auto" mode. I switched it to binary and made that the default. I ftp'd the slicer and tweak.sh and tried running each of those and got the same errors as before -- tweak.sh hangs with no responses and slicer gives some errors (I posted them in another post). My rc.sysinit.author file is much shorter than the rc.sysint.author.orig file in the same directory. Do either one of this look normal?
> *rc.sysinit.author*
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox
> export TIVO_ROOT=
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
> tivoftpd
> fakecall.tcl
> route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> echo
> if [ -e /firstboot_flag ]; then
> mount -o remount,rw /
> if rm -rf /firstboot_flag; then
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.223 192.168.1.1
> mount -o remount,ro /
> reboot
> fi
> fi
> 
> *rc.sysinit.author.orig*
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> # Zipper author file
> echo "starting rc.sysinit.author"
> 
> echo "set environmental variables"
> export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
> export TIVO_ROOT=
> export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
> 
> echo "starting telnet and ftp"
> tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
> tivoftpd
> 
> echo "starting serial bash"
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> 
> echo "running fakecall"
> fakecall.tcl
> route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
> route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> insmod /lib/modules/usbcore.o
> insmod /lib/modules/ehci-hcd.o
> insmod /lib/modules/ax8817x.o
> sleep 60
> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.218 netmask 255.255.255.0
> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
> echo
> if [ -e /reboot_flag ]; then
> mount -o remount,rw /
> if rm /reboot_flag; then
> reboot
> fi
> fi
> 
> ######################################
> mount -o remount,rw / &>/dev/null
> rm /zipper_flag &>/dev/null
> mount -o remount,ro / &>/dev/null
> 
> #############################################
> # starting netserver to receive netperf requests
> /busybox/netserver
> 
> #############################################
> # starting NCID CallerID
> touch /var/log/cidcall.log &
> cd /var/hack/sbin; ./ncidd
> cd /var/hack/bin; ./tivocid &
> 
> #############################################
> # starting EndPadPlus
> tivosh /enhancements/endpadplus.tcl 2 3 -seq -auto >> /dev/null &
> 
> #############################################
> # starting Tivowebplus
> /enhancements/TWPrun.sh
> 
> #############################################
> # start crond after waiting 30 seconds
> sleep 30
> /busybox/crond
> 
> #############################################
> # Check if var got wiped, and if so, rebuild symlinks from /enhancements/varhacks
> if [ ! -e /var/vardelete_flag ]; then
> sh /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh
> fi
> ## Slicer - run network script only once.
> if [ -e /slicer_firstboot ]; then
> mount -o remount,rw /
> if rm -rf /slicer_firstboot; then
> tivosh /hacks/network.tcl 192.168.1.218 192.168.1.1
> mount -o remount,ro /
> sleep 30
> sync
> reboot
> fi
> fi


The second one looks like mine that works fine. The first one is incorrect.


----------



## MurrayW

aprest said:


> The second one looks like mine that works fine. The first one is incorrect.


I tried making a copy of rc.sysinit.author, deleting it and then renaming rc.sysinit.author.orig to rc.sysinit.author. After doing this, I tried running slicer and tweak.sh again and had the same problems. I did not reboot between copying and renaming. Would a reboot be in order before the new rc.sysinit.author would kick in?
thanks,
Murray


----------



## Finnstang

The author file is run during the startup sequence, so if you do not reboot after the copy/renaming, the renamed one will not be in effect.


----------



## MurrayW

Finnstang said:


> The author file is run during the startup sequence, so if you do not reboot after the copy/renaming, the renamed one will not be in effect.


Thanks....I guess if it hadn't be so late last night when I was doing this, I wouldn't have minded waiting for the rebooting process. I'll give it a try tonight.
thanks, Murray


----------



## Bobblob

Thanks Richard - on the whole /install directory thing, the results I had went like this:
- I built the machine as previously described (Zipper, InstantCake 6.3b image, etc.)
- I ran the slicer to upgrade to 6.3c. It said something about not being able to create the new SW partitions, failing during the "installing new software" phase, and suggested running installSw.itcl manually to see where the failure was. The command that failed definitely referenced /install. But it didn't create this directory automatically.
- Strangely, installSw.itcl when run manually completed normally and flipped the bootpage.
- I flipped it back, messed around a bit more. but ultimately screwed something up and after rebooting it was in an unbootable grey-screen-of-death.
- I reimaged as in step 1, ran add63 and waited overnight for the slices to come down again.
- I started the slicer again, just as before, got the same error. This time I created /install manually, ran the slicer again, and boom, problem solved. 

I'm hoping I don't have to reimage again in the future (your skills are growing, young Padawan...), but if I do, I'll update my Zipper image first. Thanks for such an awesome script and tool!


----------



## ctromp

I have a USB200M v.1 and 3.1.5f. Everything is working fine. However, all this talk about DST has me a bit worried so I am considering going to 6.3c. I do have teh 6.3 slices in MFS. My understanding is that I should be able to download the slicer from PTVUpgrade and just run it without having to do anything else to get to 6.3c. True? 

Thanks


----------



## rbautch

ctromp said:


> I have a USB200M v.1 and 3.1.5f. Everything is working fine. However, all this talk about DST has me a bit worried so I am considering going to 6.3c. I do have teh 6.3 slices in MFS. My understanding is that I should be able to download the slicer from PTVUpgrade and just run it without having to do anything else to get to 6.3c. True?
> 
> Thanks


True.


----------



## Bobblob

Slicer should do the job for you just fine, yes. Things to keep in mind:
1) Watch closely when it copies your hack directories. If it missed any, ctrl-C out of the slicer after that step, and move the rest manually to the new partition, which you'll find mounted under /install.
2) If you have the v1 USB200M, I don't think you need backported USB drivers and it should just work. I have the v2, which required more work. But if you are using backported drivers for some reason, the slicer doesn't handle those for you and you'd need to copy those over manually as well prior to rebooting.
3) I stroooongly recommend having a serial cable nearby in case you lose your telnet access for some reason. (I did, but based on your config you probably won't.)


----------



## rbautch

Bobblob said:


> The command that failed definitely referenced /install. But it didn't create this directory automatically.


Interesting. Do you know what the exact error was? If not, and you have the stomach to recreate the error, it might help others.


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> I was ftp'ing in the "auto" mode. I switched it to binary and made that the default. I ftp'd the slicer and tweak.sh and tried running each of those and got the same errors as before -- tweak.sh hangs with no responses and slicer gives some errors (I posted them in another post). My rc.sysinit.author file is much shorter than the rc.sysint.author.orig file in the same directory. Do either one of this look normal?


They both look normal. The first one is normal for a 6.2/6.3 installation, i.e. network params are set in MFS. The second one is appropriate for 3.1.5f or other 3.x software, i.e. network params are set in the author file and drivers are also insmodded here too.


----------



## Smuuth

Bobblob said:


> I stroooongly recommend having a serial cable nearby in case you lose your telnet access for some reason. (I did, but based on your config you probably won't.)


I have used PTVNetHD and InstantCake to put my HR10-250 back to 3.1.5f after having problems with 6.3a. I also added capacity and networking and am generally pretty happy. I now have the 6.3c slices on my unit and was considering giving the slicer a shot, knowing that I now can go back to 3.1.5f if I am unhappy with 6.3c.

My question is regarding your comment and the instructions for Slicer regarding the serial cable.

_"1. IMPORTANT - we strongly recommend the use of a serial cable when using The Slicer. Due to the differences in OS versions, USB drivers, DHCP and STATIC IP settings, you still may lose USB Ethernet connectivity when using The Slicer, so a serial connection (bash access) is very important to have. "_

I am at a loss to figure out how to use a serial cable to connect to my HR10-250 when there is no DB-9 connector on the unit. Can you explain where I connect the serial cable to the HR10-250? Thanks


----------



## PJO1966

Smuuth said:


> I have used PTVNetHD and InstantCake to put my HR10-250 back to 3.1.5f after having problems with 6.3a. I also added capacity and networking and am generally pretty happy. I now have the 6.3c slices on my unit and was considering giving the slicer a shot, knowing that I now can go back to 3.1.5f if I am unhappy with 6.3c.
> 
> My question is regarding your comment and the instructions for Slicer regarding the serial cable.
> 
> _"1. IMPORTANT - we strongly recommend the use of a serial cable when using The Slicer. Due to the differences in OS versions, USB drivers, DHCP and STATIC IP settings, you still may lose USB Ethernet connectivity when using The Slicer, so a serial connection (bash access) is very important to have. "_
> 
> I am at a loss to figure out how to use a serial cable to connect to my HR10-250 when there is no DB-9 connector on the unit. Can you explain where I connect the serial cable to the HR10-250? Thanks


There is a jack in the back marked "serial". Weaknees has the cable for sale on their website. It's the last item under Standard TiVo Replacement Cables.


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:


> They both look normal. The first one is normal for a 6.2/6.3 installation, i.e. network params are set in MFS. The second one is appropriate for 3.1.5f or other 3.x software, i.e. network params are set in the author file and drivers are also insmodded here too.


So I guess trying to use my .orig file with my current 6.2 would not be a good idea. So any ideas on what I should next try to get tweak.sh and/or the slicer to run? Is there anyway to run tweak.sh in some sort of "logging" mode so I can see what it is doing and where in the script it hangs?
thanks,
Murray


----------



## Smuuth

PJO1966 said:


> There is a jack in the back marked "serial". Weaknees has the cable for sale on their website. It's the last item under Standard TiVo Replacement Cables.


Thanks for that. I saw the port marked "serial" but had never seen a serial cable with a mini-jack type connector. I appreciate the information.


----------



## PJO1966

Smuuth said:


> Thanks for that. I saw the port marked "serial" but had never seen a serial cable with a mini-jack type connector. I appreciate the information.


No problem. I'm just glad I could finally *answer *a question in this thread.


----------



## dswallow

Smuuth said:


> Thanks for that. I saw the port marked "serial" but had never seen a serial cable with a mini-jack type connector. I appreciate the information.


Oddly enough, I already had two -- one for my Home Theater Master remote controls and one for a bar code scanner I use with some DVD/Book inventory programs. I noticed that AFTER I made a serial cable to use with the TiVo's. So now I have 3.


----------



## David Platt

dswallow said:


> Oddly enough, I already had two -- one for my Home Theater Master remote controls and one for a bar code scanner I use with some DVD/Book inventory programs. I noticed that AFTER I made a serial cable to use with the TiVo's. So now I have 3.


Will a Home Theater Master serial cable work? I seem to remember something being mentioned years ago that they have different pin assignments, but I could be making that up.


----------



## Bobblob

rbautch said:


> Interesting. Do you know what the exact error was? If not, and you have the stomach to recreate the error, it might help others.


Wish I could remember. I think it was trying to copy something to /install. (Pardon my weak memory, but "/install" was the middle parameter, I think). However, now that I've got it all running again, I really don't think I want to take it all apart and start over again.


----------



## Bobblob

David Platt said:


> Will a Home Theater Master serial cable work? I seem to remember something being mentioned years ago that they have different pin assignments, but I could be making that up.


Don't know about the HTM cable, but I found that the cable included with my Pronto Pro remote from a few years ago works perfectly with the Tivo, so I saved myself a couple bucks.


----------



## Lord Vader

My brother was looking for something like that, Bob, but then he realized his laptop doesn't even have a serial com port! Who would have thought that on a 2-year-old HP unit? I guess he's screwed and can't access his HR10-250 via serial now. Bummer.


----------



## Da Goon

Lord Vader said:


> My brother was looking for something like that, Bob, but then he realized his laptop doesn't even have a serial com port! Who would have thought that on a 2-year-old HP unit? I guess he's screwed and can't access his HR10-250 via serial now. Bummer.


I don't have a serial com port on my pc or my laptop. I just use a usb to RS232 adapter for my serial cable. Newegg had them a while back for about $12.


----------



## Lord Vader

I'm sure he can buy these locally then. Does RatShack sell them?

BTW, did you get the adapter only, or does this thing come in only the cable form? I did a quick look-see around and saw that all of them so far seem to be a cable, with the USB connection on one end and the serial on the other. Then he'd have to connect the null modem serial cable into the entire adapter cable. Would that even work?


----------



## Da Goon

Here's the one I use : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812184003 .
I just connect it to my serial cable and use the com port my pc assigns to it.


----------



## Lord Vader

Ah, it looks like one RatShack sells.


----------



## whitepelican

The Radio Shack ones are $35. I bought one the other day for work purposes. I'd feel cheated if I was actually paying for it.


----------



## Lord Vader

Best Buy or Fry's might have them cheaper, then. He lives near those two stores and can always check it out.


----------



## Bobblob

There's a ton of different brands of these and they're generally designed to attach to the usb port on one end and your serial cable on the other. They're sold virtually everywhere these days & should work just fine with the Tivo, although there are a few that have trouble reaching full spec'd source current in some applications where it may be needed to drive a relay... (The telescope/astrophotography communities have some lengthy threads on this topic.)


----------



## Jimmmmbo!

Cripe. I screwed up. My hacked HR10 had the 6.3c slices and I tried to use option 1 from the first post in this thread. I used the bootpage statement:

bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200" /dev/hda

except I forgot to replace hdaX with the correct drive specifier. Now it's in a permanent reboot loop.  Does anyone know how I can get it out of this without a complete do-over?

I'm not totally screwed, I still have my original drive and I have that in the HR10 at the moment hoping it will take the 6.3c upgrade tonight. But I did have some recordings on the hacked drive that I wanted to watch.


----------



## kemac

Jimmmmbo! said:


> Cripe. I screwed up. My hacked HR10 had the 6.3c slices and I tried to use option 1 from the first post in this thread. I used the bootpage statement:
> 
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200" /dev/hda
> 
> except I forgot to replace hdaX with the correct drive specifier. Now it's in a permanent reboot loop.  Does anyone know how I can get it out of this without a complete do-over?
> 
> I'm not totally screwed, I still have my original drive and I have that in the HR10 at the moment hoping it will take the 6.3c upgrade tonight. But I did have some recordings on the hacked drive that I wanted to watch.


Have you tried issuing the proper bootpage command with the drive mounted in your PC? Keep in mind the "X" in the command above is not the drive specifier, it is the partition specifier, so your tivo is trying to boot from partition X on drive "a"which doesn't exist. usually it is either partition 4 or 7.

Remeber when the drive is mounted in your PC to use the correct drive letter in place of the last /dev/hdx.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Da Goon

If you put the drive back in your pc to correct your bootpage, you'll have to update your bootpage command to :


Code:


bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,15200" -C /dev/hdY

 . Where Y is the location of the drive in your pc.


----------



## Jimmmmbo!

Sorry, dumb questions, and I'm at work at the moment.

Is there an obvious way to know which partition to use? I'm assuming I want the "active"(?) partition. Will mfs_info(?) in mfs_tools give me this info?


----------



## kemac

Jimmmmbo! said:


> Sorry, dumb questions, and I'm at work at the moment.
> 
> Is there an obvious way to know which partition to use? I'm assuming I want the "active"(?) partition. Will mfs_info(?) in mfs_tools give me this info?


Which ever partition you specify with the bootpage command will become the active root partition. One partition has your new root with 63c and the other should be your old version. Pick one (4 or 7) and see what version boots up. If its your old version you can redo the bootpage in the tivo this time.

If you used 4 the first time your new bootpage would look like this.

bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200" /dev/hda


----------



## Jimmmmbo!

OK. I'll give this a shot.


----------



## PJO1966

Slicer is still getting stuck when installSW fails. Running it manually doesn't work. For some people the install directory was missing. My install directory is there, but there's nothing in it. What is my next step?


----------



## PJO1966

Another bit of info... I opened installSw.itcl and it was blank, as was installSw.itcl.orig.


----------



## gregoryb

I noticed yesterday in DirecTV Central a message at bottom of screen, "*Tivo Plus Feature (trial ends today)". Something changed a couple days ago. I have had this 250 zippered and sliced for about a month. I got the reboot problem gixed (log file filling) a few weeks ago but I don't understand why the "trial ends today" and network settings screen change would just now show up.


----------



## MurrayW

MurrayW said:


> So I guess trying to use my .orig file with my current 6.2 would not be a good idea. So any ideas on what I should next try to get tweak.sh and/or the slicer to run? Is there anyway to run tweak.sh in some sort of "logging" mode so I can see what it is doing and where in the script it hangs?
> thanks,
> Murray


I am still unable to run tweak.sh (or the slicer). I opened a copy of tweak.sh in notepad to try to run each command step-by-step to see where the problem was. I am not sure I manually ran everything correctly. This is what I did:


Code:


mount -o remount,rw
mkdir -p /enhancements
mv rbautch_files.tgz /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz
chmod 755 /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz
mkdir -p /enhancements/varhacks
cd /enhancements
tar -zxvf /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz

That last command line gave me the following error message:


PHP:


bash-2.02# tar -zxvf /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz
tar: invalid option -- z
Usage: tar [-0prtx] [-e[eof-str]] [-i[replace-str]] [-l[max-lines]]
       [-n max-args] [-s max-chars] [-P max-procs] [--null] [--eof[=eof-str]]
       [--replace[=replace-str]] [--max-lines[=max-lines]] [--interactive]
       [--max-chars=max-chars] [--verbose] [--exit] [--max-procs=max-procs]
       [--max-args=max-args] [--no-run-if-empty] [--arg-file=file]
       [--version] [--help] [command [initial-arguments]]

Report bugs to <[email protected]>.

Does any of this give any clues as to why tweak.sh will not run?

thanks,
Murray


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> I am still unable to run tweak.sh (or the slicer). I opened a copy of tweak.sh in notepad to try to run each command step-by-step to see where the problem was. I am not sure I manually ran everything correctly. This is what I did:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount -o remount,rw
> mkdir -p /enhancements
> mv rbautch_files.tgz /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz
> chmod 755 /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz
> mkdir -p /enhancements/varhacks
> cd /enhancements
> tar -zxvf /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz
> 
> That last command line gave me the following error message:
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# tar -zxvf /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz
> tar: invalid option -- z
> Usage: tar [-0prtx] [-e[eof-str]] [-i[replace-str]] [-l[max-lines]]
> [-n max-args] [-s max-chars] [-P max-procs] [--null] [--eof[=eof-str]]
> [--replace[=replace-str]] [--max-lines[=max-lines]] [--interactive]
> [--max-chars=max-chars] [--verbose] [--exit] [--max-procs=max-procs]
> [--max-args=max-args] [--no-run-if-empty] [--arg-file=file]
> [--version] [--help] [command [initial-arguments]]
> 
> Report bugs to <[email protected]>.
> 
> Does any of this give any clues as to why tweak.sh will not run?
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


Enter


Code:


tar --help

 then enter


Code:


find / -name tar

and post the results.


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:


> Enter
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tar --help
> 
> then enter
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> find / -name tar
> 
> and post the results.


Russ, this is what I get:


Code:


bash-2.02# tar --help
Usage: tar [-0prtx] [-e[eof-str]] [-i[replace-str]] [-l[max-lines]]
       [-n max-args] [-s max-chars] [-P max-procs] [--null] [--eof[=eof-str]]
       [--replace[=replace-str]] [--max-lines[=max-lines]] [--interactive]
       [--max-chars=max-chars] [--verbose] [--exit] [--max-procs=max-procs]
       [--max-args=max-args] [--no-run-if-empty] [--arg-file=file]
       [--version] [--help] [command [initial-arguments]]

Report bugs to <[email protected]>.
bash-2.02# find / -name tar

 The " find / -name tar" command doesn't appear to be doing anything -- I just get a blinking cursor on the next line after the command I entered and nothing is ever returned (just like I am seeing when I run tweak.sh or the slicer). Hope this gives some clue as to what is going on.

thanks,
Murray


----------



## rbautch

MurrayW said:


> Russ, this is what I get:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# tar --help
> Usage: tar [-0prtx] [-e[eof-str]] [-i[replace-str]] [-l[max-lines]]
> [-n max-args] [-s max-chars] [-P max-procs] [--null] [--eof[=eof-str]]
> [--replace[=replace-str]] [--max-lines[=max-lines]] [--interactive]
> [--max-chars=max-chars] [--verbose] [--exit] [--max-procs=max-procs]
> [--max-args=max-args] [--no-run-if-empty] [--arg-file=file]
> [--version] [--help] [command [initial-arguments]]
> 
> Report bugs to <[email protected]>.
> bash-2.02# find / -name tar
> 
> The " find / -name tar" command doesn't appear to be doing anything -- I just get a blinking cursor on the next line after the command I entered and nothing is ever returned (just like I am seeing when I run tweak.sh or the slicer). Hope this gives some clue as to what is going on.
> 
> thanks,
> Murray


You have a version of tar that has very limited capabilities, and is not able to extract the rbautch_files.tgz file, which is why tweak.sh is hanging. You should be using the tivo tools from my signature, which contains a full featured version of tar and find. If you already have it, then you probably have multiple copies of tar or find on your tivo that need to be removed for it to work.

edit: Wait, it looks like the arguments for the tar command are actually the arguments for xargs. This happens when you copy a file on top of a symlink, like in busybox. So when you run the tar command, the xargs binary is actually run.


----------



## rbautch

To fix it, you need to delete your entire busybox directory and reinstall it. Be careful how you do this, since you'll lose certain tools (like tar and ls) when you delete it. One method is to delete the entire busybox directory then rerun the zipper on it.


----------



## MurrayW

rbautch said:


> To fix it, you need to delete your entire busybox directory and reinstall it.


OK, I will do that. I have been using tivo tools from your signature. Do I need to search for and delete the multiple copies of tar and find before I delete busybox and reinstall it? If so, where should I look for these extra finds and tars?

I really do appreciate your help with this!  Sorry to be such a pain. 

thanks,
Murray


----------



## MurrayW

After re-zippering this is what I get when I type tar --help (I wasn't able to capture everything, the initial responses were not saved to the buffer.


PHP:


bash-2.02# tar --help

<<SOME MISSING LINES>>

    gnu                      GNU tar 1.13.x format
    oldgnu                   GNU format as per tar <= 1.12
    pax                      POSIX 1003.1-2001 (pax) format
    posix                    Same as pax
    ustar                    POSIX 1003.1-1988 (ustar) format
    v7                       old V7 tar format

  -j, --bzip2                filter the archive through bzip2
      --old-archive, --portability
                             same as --format=v7
      --pax-option=keyword[[:]=value][,keyword[[:]=value], ...]
                             control pax keywords
      --posix                same as --format=posix
      --use-compress-program=PROG
                             filter through PROG (must accept -d)
  -V, --label=TEXT           create archive with volume name NAME. At
                             list/extract time, use TEXT as a globbing pattern
  -z, --gzip, --gunzip, --ungzip   filter the archive through gzip
  -Z, --compress, --uncompress   filter the archive through compress

 Local file selection:

      --after-date=DATE      same as -N
      --anchored             exclude patterns match file name start
      --backup[=CONTROL]     backup before removal, choose version CONTROL
  -C, --directory=DIR        change to directory DIR
      --exclude=PATTERN      exclude files, given as a PATTERN
      --exclude-caches       exclude directories containing a cache tag
  -h, --dereference          dump instead the files symlinks point to
      --ignore-case          exclusion ignores case
  -K, --starting-file=MEMBER-NAME
                             begin at member MEMBER-NAME in the archive
      --newer-mtime=DATE     compare date and time when data changed only
      --no-anchored          exclude patterns match after any / (default)
      --no-ignore-case       exclusion is case sensitive (default)
      --no-recursion         avoid descending automatically in directories
      --no-wildcards         exclude patterns are plain strings
      --no-wildcards-match-slash   exclude pattern wildcards do not match '/'
      --null                 -T reads null-terminated names, disable -C
  -N, --newer=DATE-OR-FILE   only store files newer than DATE-OR-FILE
      --one-file-system      stay in local file system when creating archive
  -P, --absolute-names       don't strip leading `/'s from file names
      --recursion            recurse into directories (default)
      --strip-components=NUMBER   strip NUMBER leading components from file
                             names
      --suffix=STRING        backup before removal, override usual suffix ('~'
                             unless overridden by environment variable
                             SIMPLE_BACKUP_SUFFIX
  -T, --files-from=FILE-OF-NAMES   get names to extract or create from file
                             NAME
      --wildcards            exclude patterns use wildcards (default)
      --wildcards-match-slash   exclude pattern wildcards match '/' (default)
  -X, --exclude-from=FILE    exclude patterns listed in FILE

 Informative output:

      --checkpoint           display progress messages every 10th record
  -v, --verbose              verbosely list files processed

      --check-links          print a message if not all links are dumped
      --index-file=FILE      send verbose output to FILE
  -R, --block-number         show block number within archive with each
                             message
      --show-defaults        Show tar defaults
      --show-omitted-dirs    When listing or extracting, list each directory
                             that does not match search criteria
      --totals               print total bytes written while creating archive
      --utc                  print file modification dates in UTC
  -w, --interactive, --confirmation
                             ask for confirmation for every action

 Compatibility options:

  -o                         when creating, same as --old-archive. When
                             extracting, same as --no-same-owner

 Other options:

  -?, --help                 Give this help list
      --license              Print license and exit
      --usage                Give a short usage message
      --version              Print program version

Mandatory or optional arguments to long options are also mandatory or optional
for any corresponding short options.

The backup suffix is `~', unless set with --suffix or SIMPLE_BACKUP_SUFFIX.
The version control may be set with --backup or VERSION_CONTROL, values are:

  t, numbered     make numbered backups
  nil, existing   numbered if numbered backups exist, simple otherwise
  never, simple   always make simple backups

*This* tar defaults to:
--format=gnu -f- -b20 --rmt-command=/usr/local/mips-tivo72/libexec/rmt --rsh-com
mand=/usr/bin/rsh

Report bugs to <[email protected]>.

And this is find / -name tar:



PHP:


find / -name tar
/busybox/tar

Now to try slicer and tweak.sh again!

thanks,
Murray


----------



## MurrayW

:up: 

Slicer works!

Tweak.sh works!

RBautch is awesome!

Thanks a lot for all your patience in helping me get this resolved...now to try my 3rd one..in a few days.

Murray


----------



## Jimmmmbo!

kemac said:


> Which ever partition you specify with the bootpage command will become the active root partition. One partition has your new root with 63c and the other should be your old version. Pick one (4 or 7) and see what version boots up. If its your old version you can redo the bootpage in the tivo this time.
> 
> If you used 4 the first time your new bootpage would look like this.
> 
> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200" /dev/hda


This worked great! Thanks to kemac and Da Goon! I even got it right with the first try!


----------



## PJO1966

PJO1966 said:


> Slicer is still getting stuck when installSW fails. Running it manually doesn't work. For some people the install directory was missing. My install directory is there, but there's nothing in it. I opened installSw.itcl and it was blank, as was installSw.itcl.orig. What is my next step?


I'm bumping this up with the hope of getting this issue (and others) resolved before I leave town for a few months. If anyone can help me out, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## rbautch

PJO1966 said:


> I'm bumping this up with the hope of getting this issue (and others) resolved before I leave town for a few months. If anyone can help me out, I would really appreciate it.


What errors do you get when you run it manually?


----------



## PJO1966

rbautch said:


> What errors do you get when you run it manually?





Code:


HD 1-bash# /tvbin/installSw.itcl
HD 1-bash#

That's it. The bash prompt comes up immediately.


----------



## Da Goon

Grab installsw.itcl from rbautch's post in the second page of this thread and replace your current copy with it.


----------



## PJO1966

Da Goon said:


> Grab installsw.itcl from rbautch's post in the second page of this thread and replace your current copy with it.


Thanks, I had done a search but for some reason that post didn't show up.


----------



## PJO1966

Ran installSw.itcl and copy_drivers before rebooting. Now I'm running 6.3c but I've lost both telnet and serial connections. Off to do some more reading. I'm guessing I'll have to pull the drive and edit the author file again.


----------



## rbautch

Running installSw.itcl and copy_drivers only does part of the job. You also need to copy all your hacks over, including the author file. At this point, another option is to pull the drive and run the zipper on it.


----------



## Da Goon

Always make sure to dd over your hacked kernel too. Otherwise everything else is futile.


----------



## toohip

Currently on 6.3b trying to manually go to 6.3c. Will re-hack later.

FTP the InstallSw.itcl script that rbautch posted.

tvbin/installsw.itcl 6.3c-01-2-357

Script runs fine without any errors. Reboot after it completes.

During reboot, it shows that it is applying a service update.

After it finishes booting up I check the current software and it still shows that it is on 6.3b but is no longer hacked. 

Any ideas on what went wrong? It seems like it didnt flip partitions. Will try again and verify? 

Is it safe to try this?

bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX dsscon=true console=2,115200" /dev/hda

with X at 4 or 7? 

4 should be 6.3b or 6.3c and 7 should be the opposite.


Thanks


----------



## Da Goon

Leave the upgradesoftware=false parameter in your bootpage. That keeps the tivo from installing software upon reboot. You're already installing the new software while the tivo is live. Update your bootpage and try again and it should work.


----------



## toohip

So if i understand you correctly i will rehack the drive and then check to make sure the bootpage is set to upgrade=false. 

I will then try and run the install script again and hope it works. 


After I get the box to 6.3c i will then re-hack. 


I am pretty sure the bootpage was set at true the first time as i was hoping the box would update automatically. 


Thanks


----------



## Da Goon

toohip said:


> So if i understand you correctly i will rehack the drive and then check to make sure the bootpage is set to upgrade=false.


Yep.


----------



## dbuchthal

Starrbuck said:


> Here is how I got the upgrade to work... I ran Slicer and Control-C'd at the end before it rebooted. Then I backed up the old usb-ohci, usbcore and usbnet.o files in both /install/lib/modules and in /install/platform/lib/modules (because I'm not certain wich are used--I could've used symlinks, but the files are so small it doesn't matter much). Then I copied the three .o files from /lib/modules to the two locations above. Finally, I added the product line for the ASOHOUSB to the /install/etc/hotplug/usb.map file under the usbnet section. After two reboots, the system is back up and looks good.


Thanks Starrbuck. I spent a fair bit of time trawling through this thread, trying to find the exact combo I needed to make the zipper work for me to go from 3.1.5f to 6.3c with my Linksys USB200m V2. There were two necessary pieces:

1. rbautch's changes for usb.map for my USB network driver
2. your hint to explicitly copy those particular usb*.o files from /lib/modules to /install/platform/lib/modules and /install/lib/modules

I was a bit nervous about upgrading since I don't have a serial cable, but this worked like a charm. Much thanks to all who keep this thread going.


----------



## sk33t3r

I have a 200m v2 and the drivers included in zipper work with no modification needed.


----------



## mikemav

Hi all-
I'm having a few issues. I ran slicer to go from 3.1.5 baseline original software (hacked) to 6.3c. I lost telnet after (I think I fat-finger errored the IP settings input), so I pulled the drives and ran zipper. All seemed fine- I was able to boot up the tivo, watch recorded shows, etc.. I notcied the strange writing at the bottom of the screen like this post


gregoryb said:


> I noticed yesterday in DirecTV Central a message at bottom of screen, "*Tivo Plus Feature (trial ends today)". Something changed a couple days ago. I have had this 250 zippered and sliced for about a month. I got the reboot problem gixed (log file filling) a few weeks ago but I don't understand why the "trial ends today" and network settings screen change would just now show up.


 I let it go and went out for the evening. However, I must have jarred my access card loose while working inside the box, so this morning when I went to watch it, it was asking me for an access card. So I inserted it firmly, and got programming again. However, when I went to check last nights recordings, nada. Okay, no access card, no DSS. However, no OTA recording either! No 24 (dammit!) So I looked at recording history and saw some error about not recoding those OTA (or DSS) shows since they were scheduled for recording by a Tivo Plus trial feature or something similar (wish I had written down the phrase.) Any idea what gives? These were season pass shows.

So thinking maybe the tweak enhancements script might have screwed something up, I decided to run it again. The first time I had selected to install netperf and discoverd in the process it wasn't needed (this is my only hacked tivo) I also had installed the new TWP included, logos, NCid, and most of the other options the script asked Y/N for. I declined the custom splash screen, showcases and yellow stars, color in bash, and some other stuff I didn't figure I wanted. So this time I figured I'd install it w/ just the basics to see if that could fix the recording issue. So I ran uninstall, which went fine. I rebooted (just in case it mattered), ran the tweak.sh script again, and it started running fine. Both times I forgot to type sync; reboot and just sent reboot without the sync. Could that cause an issue? Any other ideas?


----------



## Finnstang

I have seen a tivoapp patch floating around either here or at DDB to get rid of the TiVo Plus Trial message.


----------



## HUGE2U

Are the 6.3c slices out anywhere yet?


HUGE


----------



## mikemav

mikemav said:


> Hi all-
> I'm having a few issues. I ran slicer to go from 3.1.5 baseline original software (hacked) to 6.3c. I lost telnet after (I think I fat-finger errored the IP settings input), so I pulled the drives and ran zipper. All seemed fine- I was able to boot up the tivo, watch recorded shows, etc.. I notcied the strange writing at the bottom of the screen like this post
> I let it go and went out for the evening. However, I must have jarred my access card loose while working inside the box, so this morning when I went to watch it, it was asking me for an access card. So I inserted it firmly, and got programming again. However, when I went to check last nights recordings, nada. Okay, no access card, no DSS. However, no OTA recording either! No 24 (dammit!) So I looked at recording history and saw some error about not recoding those OTA (or DSS) shows since they were scheduled for recording by a Tivo Plus trial feature or something similar (wish I had written down the phrase.) Any idea what gives? These were season pass shows.
> 
> So thinking maybe the tweak enhancements script might have screwed something up, I decided to run it again. The first time I had selected to install netperf and discoverd in the process it wasn't needed (this is my only hacked tivo) I also had installed the new TWP included, logos, NCid, and most of the other options the script asked Y/N for. I declined the custom splash screen, showcases and yellow stars, color in bash, and some other stuff I didn't figure I wanted. So this time I figured I'd install it w/ just the basics to see if that could fix the recording issue. So I ran uninstall, which went fine. I rebooted (just in case it mattered), ran the tweak.sh script again, and it started running fine. Both times I forgot to type sync; reboot and just sent reboot without the sync. Could that cause an issue? Any other ideas?


Turns out the recording history reports "This program was not recorded becuase it was scheduled with a TiVo Plus service feature. To upgrade to a TiVo Plus service go to DIRECTV Central and choose "How to Upgrade to TiVo Plus service"

Any ideas? These were long-standing Season Passes that didn't record last night, right after running the Slicer and the Enhancements script to go from 3.1.5 to 6.3c. As I mentioned, I also didn't have my sat access card inserted fully last night, but that shouldn't have effected my 24 and Prison Break season passes, since they are OTA shows. Same error message, same lack of recording for those.


----------



## gsr

mikemav said:


> Turns out the recording history reports "This program was not recorded becuase it was scheduled with a TiVo Plus service feature. To upgrade to a TiVo Plus service go to DIRECTV Central and choose "How to Upgrade to TiVo Plus service"
> 
> Any ideas? These were long-standing Season Passes that didn't record last night, right after running the Slicer and the Enhancements script to go from 3.1.5 to 6.3c. As I mentioned, I also didn't have my sat access card inserted fully last night, but that shouldn't have effected my 24 and Prison Break season passes, since they are OTA shows. Same error message, same lack of recording for those.


Doesn't matter if they're OTA or not - no access card, no recording. 24 wasn't all that great last night, so you didn't miss much.


----------



## mikemav

gsr said:


> Doesn't matter if they're OTA or not - no access card, no recording. 24 wasn't all that great last night, so you didn't miss much.


Thanks. I hope all is well now and I have no more worries with this upgrade. Only issue I'm having now restoring all my hacks is with mfs_ftp. It won't start manually or from my rc.sysinit.author. I tried starting it manually and get this:
HDTivo-bash# /var/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl &
[1] 5254

HDTivo-bash# child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec $info(path)/tzoffset.tcl 2>/dev/null"
(procedure "get_tzoffset" line 10)
invoked from within
"get_tzoffset"
(procedure "init_procs" line 7)
invoked from within
"init_procs"
(file "/var/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl" line 1556)


----------



## jerrymc

mikemav said:


> Thanks. I hope all is well now and I have no more worries with this upgrade. Only issue I'm having now restoring all my hacks is with mfs_ftp. It won't start manually or from my rc.sysinit.author. I tried starting it manually and get this:
> HDTivo-bash# /var/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl &
> [1] 5254
> 
> HDTivo-bash# child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> "exec $info(path)/tzoffset.tcl 2>/dev/null"
> (procedure "get_tzoffset" line 10)
> invoked from within
> "get_tzoffset"
> (procedure "init_procs" line 7)
> invoked from within
> "init_procs"
> (file "/var/mfs_ftp/mfs_ftp.tcl" line 1556)


This is probably caused by a missing tzoffset.txt file. Go to your mfs_ftp directory and execute "touch tzoffset.txt" and you should be good to go. If that doesn't work, check for *.tcl files with ^M characters at the end of every line. If you find any, run dos2unix on them.

Regards,
Jerry


----------



## mikemav

Okay, the tzoffset.txt worked. Thanks guys. Now the only last issue I'm having is getting mfs_ftp and TivoWebPlus 2.0 to start on startup. I went with TWP 2.0 instead of the one in the enhancement script (just said no to that part of the install.) anyway, TWP 2.0 is working fine, as is mfs_ftp now, so long as I manually start them. I start them via a script I wrote for each. These (called sstart_mfs_ftp and sstart_tivowebplus) are stored in /bin
Then my rc.sysinit.author calls them (at least that's the way I thougth it worked. Here is the rc.sysinit.author with the lines I added to what was there from the tweak.sh script:


Code:


#!/bin/bash
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/ptvupgrade/bin:/ptvupgrade/busybox:/enhancements
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/ptvupgrade/lib
export TIVO_ROOT=
export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &
tivoftpd || tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
fakecall.tcl || tivosh /ptvupgrade/busybox/fakecall.tcl
#Start TivoWebPlus
/bin/sstart_tivowebplus &
#Start MFS_FTP
/bin/sstart_mfs_ftp &

The scripts to start these look like:


Code:


#! /bin/bash
cd /var/mfs_ftp
./mfs_ftp.tcl

Oddly, when I reboot these are not running, but if I run the script from the prompt, it starts mfs_mft (or tivowebplus)


Code:


HDTivo-bash# ./sstart_mfs_ftp &
[1] 452

So I can't figure out why rc.sysinit.author won't start these?

Thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

Code:


tivoftpd || tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
fakecall.tcl || tivosh /ptvupgrade/busybox/fakecall.tcl

I've never seen syntax like this; not sure what its intended to do, but my case is that ANYTHING from your rc.sysinit.author isn't going to execute past the point of that first line I've quoted.

You might try just this:



Code:


/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
/ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd
/ptvupgrade/busybox/fakecall.tcl

because the way you have it written, looks like you are starting a new instance of the shell from inside another instance. Really don't know what to think about the "||" operator being in there either...


----------



## Lord Vader

guido79 said:


> After putting my slice files into /var/packages/ on my Tivo, I typed: dbload *.slice
> 
> After all 5 files were loaded by dbload, I typed: echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> 
> Now I show the following:
> 
> Name Type FsId Date Time Size
> ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
> 3.1.5f-01-2-357 tyDb 3180 09/29/06 23:56 700
> 6.3b-01-2-357 tyDb 193180 01/02/07 07:51 772
> ACTIVE tyDb 3180 09/29/06 23:56 700


I tried this on one of my OLD HDVR2s that still had 4.01b--I'm upgrading to 6.2--and when I entered the dbload command, I get "command not found."


----------



## mikemav

tivoupgrade said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> tivoftpd || tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> fakecall.tcl || tivosh /ptvupgrade/busybox/fakecall.tcl
> 
> I've never seen syntax like this; not sure what its intended to do, but my case is that ANYTHING from your rc.sysinit.author isn't going to execute past the point of that first line I've quoted.
> 
> You might try just this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd
> /ptvupgrade/busybox/fakecall.tcl
> 
> because the way you have it written, looks like you are starting a new instance of the shell from inside another instance. Really don't know what to think about the "||" operator being in there either...


hmm, interesting, I didn't write the .author file. All I did was run zipper after slicer. Then I throught there was an issue (turned out it was the loose access card), so then since I still had network, I re-ran the tweak.sh script (after running the tweak_uninstall) and this is what I got in my file. I added the parts at the end about the TWP and mfs_ftp, that's all. What do others who have run the tweak.sh script have for the rc.sysinit.author file that differs?

Also, I tried the second time on my tweak.sh install to keep it basic, so I declined the TWP part of the install. I installed TWP 2.0 manually, along with mfs_ftp. However, both are in /var and I'd like to move them to /enhancements now that I've read about the workaround w/ the symlinks, etc... How would I move the TWP directory to /enhancements. I tried mv /var/mfs_ftp /enhancements/mfs_ftp but got an error about it not being able to move across file systems since it's not a normal file or something.


----------



## Lord Vader

Brillian1080p said:


> Man that seems like a lot of work. I used the slicer, I think it does most of that by script.
> 
> I ftp'd the tarball over and untarred it and now dbload is working. It didn't like the slices ftp'd over individually. I don't know why?
> 
> Thanks guys.


How long did it take to load them into mfs? I'm running dbload as we speak, and it's been at least 20 minutes. I typed in *dbload *.slice*, it paused a bit, then it went to the next line, which read *dbload: *.slice*. Under that line was the blinking cursor all by itself.


----------



## mikemav

tivoupgrade said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> tivoftpd || tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> fakecall.tcl || tivosh /ptvupgrade/busybox/fakecall.tcl
> 
> I've never seen syntax like this; not sure what its intended to do, but my case is that ANYTHING from your rc.sysinit.author isn't going to execute past the point of that first line I've quoted.
> 
> You might try just this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&
> /ptvupgrade/bin/tivoftpd
> /ptvupgrade/busybox/fakecall.tcl
> 
> because the way you have it written, looks like you are starting a new instance of the shell from inside another instance. Really don't know what to think about the "||" operator being in there either...





mikemav said:


> hmm, interesting, I didn't write the .author file. All I did was run zipper after slicer. Then I throught there was an issue (turned out it was the loose access card), so then since I still had network, I re-ran the tweak.sh script (after running the tweak_uninstall) and this is what I got in my file. I added the parts at the end about the TWP and mfs_ftp, that's all. What do others who have run the tweak.sh script have for the rc.sysinit.author file that differs?
> 
> Also, I tried the second time on my tweak.sh install to keep it basic, so I declined the TWP part of the install. I installed TWP 2.0 manually, along with mfs_ftp. However, both are in /var and I'd like to move them to /enhancements now that I've read about the workaround w/ the symlinks, etc... How would I move the TWP directory to /enhancements. I tried mv /var/mfs_ftp /enhancements/mfs_ftp but got an error about it not being able to move across file systems since it's not a normal file or something.


Hate to bump, but does anyone have any more input on this issue?
Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

mikemav said:


> Hate to bump, but does anyone have any more input on this issue?
> Thanks!


To copy TWP, just copy it normally. However, TWP requires write access to write to the config file, so you could either mount your root filesystem read-write before you use TWP, use symlinks to var (which is always read-write), or set the environmental variable TWP_DATA_DIR to some directory in var. This requirement may have changed with TWP ver 2.0, but I'm not sure. For mfs_ftp you have to use symlinks for cache and port3105.log.


----------



## mikemav

rbautch said:


> To copy TWP, just copy it normally. However, TWP requires write access to write to the config file, so you could either mount your root filesystem read-write before you use TWP, use symlinks to var (which is always read-write), or set the environmental variable TWP_DATA_DIR to some directory in var. This requirement may have changed with TWP ver 2.0, but I'm not sure. For mfs_ftp you have to use symlinks for cache and port3105.log.


Thanks for the reply. The copying isn't the top priority now; if my /var gets wiped I know I'll lose those, so I'll move them over when I can figure it out. The mv command was giving me errors about not being able to move the directory across file systems when I tried to move mfs_ftp from /var to /enhancements, so that's where I got stuck there, but..

My biggest concern at this point was the example a few posts ago of my .author file and finding out why mfs_ftp and TWP won't start on reboot, but will with the same command manually. One of the above replies seemed to think I had odd syntax with that file, but it came from the tweak script, so I'm not sure. All I added were the lines about TWP and mfs_ftp. TiVo starts and runs fine with this setup; just that I need to start those two manually.


----------



## creimer

I just checked and the 6.x software has not downloaded to my zipper'd hr10-250. i was planning on using the slicer to move my hacks over but the update was never brought down to my machine. Is DTV still sending the new code via a nightly datastream. I ran the add6x.tcl script but did not fix the issue. Any thoughts what might be wrong? TIA for any help


----------



## Finnstang

creimer said:


> I just checked and the 6.x software has not downloaded to my zipper'd hr10-250. i was planning on using the slicer to move my hacks over but the update was never brought down to my machine. Is DTV still sending the new code via a nightly datastream. I ran the add6x.tcl script but did not fix the issue. Any thoughts what might be wrong? TIA for any help


The 6.3 software is not in the sat stream anymore. You can only get it through dialing in now. Or you can download the slices and load them into mfs yourself and then use slicer to upgrade. Not sure if they are available or not.


----------



## creimer

Finnstang said:


> The 6.3 software is not in the sat stream anymore. You can only get it through dialing in now. Or you can download the slices and load them into mfs yourself and then use slicer to upgrade. Not sure if they are available or not.


Thanks for the info! Where can I download the new software or how can I enable dial-in to get the update?


----------



## Finnstang

I would look on DDB, torrent, and emule to see if anyone has posted 6.3 slices. _Read_ this thread for info on getting the HR10-250 to dial-in over ethernet.


----------



## creimer

Are there particular filenames I should be searching for the 6.3 slices for an hr10-250?


----------



## creimer

I was able to get my tivo to dial-in. Will this initiate the download process? If so, does it have to make another call to activate the software? I want to use the slicer to copy my hacks over before activating the new software. Thanks for your help with this. Very much appreciated!


----------



## Finnstang

Once it dials in, you can check for the slices in mfs using the following command.


Code:


echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh

This will show you if the slices are there. You can then use the slicer to upgrade it yourself or let it upgrade and then rezipper.


----------



## creimer

Finnstang said:


> Once it dials in, you can check for the slices in mfs using the following command.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
> 
> This will show you if the slices are there. You can then use the slicer to upgrade it yourself or let it upgrade and then rezipper.


The slices are still not downloading so I think I'm going to purchase the instacake version of the 6.3c software and re-image the drive. If I go this route, will the zipper hacks still work if I re-apply it? If so what version of the zipper is needed and is HMO/MRV available in this new software?


----------



## Blackfoot

My fakecall does not appear to be working anymore since the upgrade to 6.3c. My problems initially were a reboot every time fakecall would kick off. I found a post where the person disabled elseed, changed the debug_board=true, made a daily call and then his issues went away. So I did the same. Except now when I set my debug back to false, the call status is appearing as failed. I did find AlphaWolf's update to the fakecall.tcl but it didn't appear to make any difference.

Is there a step I overlooked or a way to verify fakecall is working as it should?


----------



## Finnstang

creimer said:


> The slices are still not downloading so I think I'm going to purchase the instacake version of the 6.3c software and re-image the drive. If I go this route, will the zipper hacks still work if I re-apply it? If so what version of the zipper is needed and is HMO/MRV available in this new software?


Yes
Download the most current version
No


----------



## Finnstang

Blackfoot said:


> My fakecall does not appear to be working anymore since the upgrade to 6.3c. My problems initially were a reboot every time fakecall would kick off. I found a post where the person disabled elseed, changed the debug_board=true, made a daily call and then his issues went away. So I did the same. Except now when I set my debug back to false, the call status is appearing as failed. I did find AlphaWolf's update to the fakecall.tcl but it didn't appear to make any difference.
> 
> Is there a step I overlooked or a way to verify fakecall is working as it should?


Are you saying it doesn't run when you manually do it, or you're not sure it is running automatically in cron?

What output do you get when you type:


Code:


tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl

If it is working when run manually, but not in cron, check to make sure your have a crond file. If you zippered, type *root* at the bash prompt if you get a blank screen, type */enhancements/var-symlinks.sh* at the bash prompt. If you get text when typing *root*, then your cron file should be fine. Also, sheck to make sure cron is running by doing a *ps -ef | grep crond* and look for the /busybox/crond process entry. If so far it is still good, try the following:



Code:


echo "root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh" >> /etc/passwd
echo "root:x:0:" >> /etc/group


----------



## tivoupgrade

If you already have the slicer, and no slices on your system, you might want to try the -d option which should work ok on units with 6.3a or 6.3b:



Code:


./slicer 6.3c-01-2-357 -d

If you are attempting to get from 3.5f to 6.3c, -d may not work for you, but this should:



Code:


wget -O /var/packages/getslices http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/6.3c-get_and_load_slices 
cd /var/packages 
sh ./getslices

followed by:



Code:


./slicer 6.3c-01-2-357


----------



## jsmyth40

Has anyone experienced a blank Messages & Settings menu after using Slicer 1.7 to upgrade from 6.3b to 6.3c?

Everything else went perfectly with the upgrade, but selecting Messages & Settings leaves the blue background and animation but no menu choices appear. If I don't touch the remote, the TiVo returns to live TV after about five minutes, but pressing the TiVo or left button causes a reboot. As part of unsuccessful troubleshooting, I used the TivoWebPlus Net Config script to change my DNS server address to 192.168.1.1 from 4.2.2.2.

I also reinstalled Tweak but noticed no difference in operation.

The following entry appears in my tverr.log.

Failed to load document named "/atlas_settings/ui/MainMenu/TvSettingsMainMenu.brf" Error 0x30001 (0x30001) TvUrlResource BaseUrl is "shmem://TvShmemd" Check to be sure: If you're using TV_URL_RESOURCE_BASE that it points to a valid directory If you're on a load-all system that your document's ism is listed in sw/data/common/gen/import-processes/import-processes.list

I would appreciate suggestions on other steps to take.


----------



## jkseamons

Hi all. I ran slicer to go from 3.1.5 (hacked) to 6.3c. I lost telnet after (I think I screwed up the IP settings input), so I pulled the drives and ran zipper. I can telnet to the unit, but can not get tweak.sh to run. Any ideas?


----------



## markis

I just picked up a used, unhacked HR10-250. Before I pick up a new drive and Instantcake, can someone please confirm that I can watch SD streams using vserver on 6.3c (from the TivoWebPlus Now Playing List)?

I think the answer is yes, but I have seen a few older references saying that vserver doesn't work on the HR10-250. I currently have a hacked HDVR2 and would really miss vserver streaming.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Blackfoot

Finnstang said:


> Are you saying it doesn't run when you manually do it, or you're not sure it is running automatically in cron?
> 
> What output do you get when you type:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl
> 
> If it is working when run manually, but not in cron, check to make sure your have a crond file. If you zippered, type *root* at the bash prompt if you get a blank screen, type */enhancements/var-symlinks.sh* at the bash prompt. If you get text when typing *root*, then your cron file should be fine. Also, sheck to make sure cron is running by doing a *ps -ef | grep crond* and look for the /busybox/crond process entry. If so far it is still good, try the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo "root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh" >> /etc/passwd
> echo "root:x:0:" >> /etc/group


I actually never tried running it manually. Don't know why I didn't think of that. When it is run manually, I get


Code:


bash-2.02# ./fakecall.tcl
Inside fixsub
done with fixsub

 and my phone call status is successed now.
I do not have my drive zippered, but it looks like crond is listed as a process.


Code:


bash-2.02# ps -ef | grep crond
  413 0           572 S   crond
  420 0           568 S   /ptvupgrade/busybox/crond
26518 0           508 S   grep crond

I have a root file in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root that looks like


Code:


0 4 * * * fakecall.tcl

 Could it be as simple as modifing the root file to look like this?


Code:


0 4 * * * /ptvupgrade/bin/fakecall.tcl

 The ptvupgrade/bin directory is in my path


Code:


/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/ptvupgrade/bin:/ptvupgrade/busybox


----------



## Blackfoot

Finnstang said:


> Are you saying it doesn't run when you manually do it, or you're not sure it is running automatically in cron?
> 
> What output do you get when you type:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl
> 
> If it is working when run manually, but not in cron, check to make sure your have a crond file. If you zippered, type *root* at the bash prompt if you get a blank screen, type */enhancements/var-symlinks.sh* at the bash prompt. If you get text when typing *root*, then your cron file should be fine. Also, sheck to make sure cron is running by doing a *ps -ef | grep crond* and look for the /busybox/crond process entry. If so far it is still good, try the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> echo "root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh" >> /etc/passwd
> echo "root:x:0:" >> /etc/group


It appears that cron is not working as it should. I modified the root file as noted in my previous post and added a line in there that would echo the date to a log file. I checked this morning and I have no log file and the call status is failed. Since I don't have a zippered drive, how can I verify cron is setup the right way?


----------



## gworkman

markis said:


> I just picked up a used, unhacked HR10-250. Before I pick up a new drive and Instantcake, can someone please confirm that I can watch SD streams using vserver on 6.3c (from the TivoWebPlus Now Playing List)?
> 
> I think the answer is yes, but I have seen a few older references saying that vserver doesn't work on the HR10-250. I currently have a hacked HDVR2 and would really miss vserver streaming.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Yes you can. You may not be able to play SD Digital. For example, People's Court recorded OTA may not play.


----------



## Finnstang

Blackfoot said:


> It appears that cron is not working as it should. I modified the root file as noted in my previous post and added a line in there that would echo the date to a log file. I checked this morning and I have no log file and the call status is failed. Since I don't have a zippered drive, how can I verify cron is setup the right way?


Try the echo commands that I had posted, which you quoted.

What do you get when you do *find / -name "fakecall.tcl"*?


----------



## markis

gworkman said:


> Yes you can. You may not be able to play SD Digital. For example, People's Court recorded OTA may not play.


Ok, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Blackfoot

Finnstang said:


> Try the echo commands that I had posted, which you quoted.
> 
> What do you get when you do *find / -name "fakecall.tcl"*?


Sorry. I read the echo lines wrong in your post and got an error but forgot to mention it. Just ran them as you noted and below is the result.



Code:


bash-2.02# find / -name "fakecall.tcl"
/ptvupgrade/bin/fakecall.tcl

bash-2.02# echo "root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh" >> /etc/passwd
bash: /etc/passwd: Read-only file system

bash-2.02# echo "root:x:0:" >> /etc/group
bash: /etc/group: Read-only file system


----------



## Gargoyle557

Blackfoot said:


> Sorry. I read the echo lines wrong in your post and got an error but forgot to mention it. Just ran them as you noted and below is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# find / -name "fakecall.tcl"
> /ptvupgrade/bin/fakecall.tcl
> 
> bash-2.02# echo "root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh" >> /etc/passwd
> bash: /etc/passwd: Read-only file system
> 
> bash-2.02# echo "root:x:0:" >> /etc/group
> bash: /etc/group: Read-only file system


Try mounting the root read/write before running those echo commands:

mount -o remount,rw /

Then mount root as read only when done:

mount -o remount,ro /


----------



## Blackfoot

Gargoyle557 said:


> Try mounting the root read/write before running those echo commands:
> 
> mount -o remount,rw /
> 
> Then mount root as read only when done:
> 
> mount -o remount,ro /


Why am I appending lines into files in my /etc directory?

Either way. Both returned to the prompt so below is the guts of the file. Looks like it had been run once before.


Code:


bash-2.02# cat passwd
root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh
root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# cat group
root:x:0:
root:x:0:


----------



## Gargoyle557

Blackfoot said:


> Why am I appending lines into files in my /etc directory?
> 
> Either way. Both returned to the prompt so below is the guts of the file. Looks like it had been run once before.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bash-2.02# cat passwd
> root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh
> root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh
> bash-2.02#
> bash-2.02# cat group
> root:x:0:
> root:x:0:


If you had the /etc/passwd and /etc/group files present you didn't need to do the echo commands. I was just letting you know from your earlier output that you needed to mount the drive r/w before trying them.

From looking back through your post it appears cron is running but your fakecall.tcl is not being run.

My fakecall.tcl is called from cron like this:



Code:


20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl

So I would expect yours to be:



Code:


0 4 * * * tivosh /ptvupgrade/bin/fakecall.tcl


----------



## aprest

Blackfoot said:


> My fakecall does not appear to be working anymore since the upgrade to 6.3c. My problems initially were a reboot every time fakecall would kick off. I found a post where the person disabled elseed, changed the debug_board=true, made a daily call and then his issues went away. So I did the same. Except now when I set my debug back to false, the call status is appearing as failed. I did find AlphaWolf's update to the fakecall.tcl but it didn't appear to make any difference.
> 
> Is there a step I overlooked or a way to verify fakecall is working as it should?


I had similar problems after upgrading to 6.3b and again after upgrading to 6.3c but after reading about crond and getting advice from this thread and other threads I found that the following approach worked (note that this is for an HR10-250).

Fixing crond/fakecall on an HR10-250 after Zippering or upgrading using slices (might need to run rw at bash to allow the changes):

1) run /enhancements/var-symlinks.sh to ensure that the symlinks in var are rebuilt

2) run PS from bash, write down the number (XXX) beside busybox/crond and then run kill XXX (note if you can't find crond or busybox/crond then crond is not working and fakecall will not run)

3) enter the following commands at bash:

echo 'root:x:0:0:root:/:/bin/sh' > /etc/passwd
echo 'root:x:0: ' > /etc/group

Check the /etc/passwd and /etc/group to confirm the changes.

4) make the following change in fakecall.tcl:

from: dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7
to: try { dbobj $ssobj set Complete 7 } catch junk { }

5) at bash run busybox/crond & then run PS from bash to make sure busybox/crond is running

6) make drive ro

7) run fakecal.tcl from bash and check System Information for change

8) check root in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/ to make sure fakecall.tcl is shown

9) make sure that fakecall.tcl is shown in rc.sysinit.author and busybox is in the root as is crond

10) make the following change in root so that running fakecall.tcl gets recorded in cronlog-main:

# Run fakecall every night at 10:20pm cst
20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl; echo "`date` fakecall ran" >> /var/log/cronlog-main

10) check cron.test.out and cronlog-main in /var/log to see what is running


----------



## Finnstang

My suggestion after reading these posts again, would be to first get the latest copy of fakecall from over at DDB. Replace yours with the latest and then see how thing go then. Don't forget that the unit needs a reboot after fakecall is run to show the changed call in date.


----------



## Blackfoot

Finnstang said:


> My suggestion after reading these posts again, would be to first get the latest copy of fakecall from over at DDB. Replace yours with the latest and then see how thing go then. Don't forget that the unit needs a reboot after fakecall is run to show the changed call in date.


I left the partition as RW and have let it run for a few days. The call status has been successful for the last 2 days, but the date's have been way off. 


Code:


Phone Call Information
Last Call	02:59am, 4-May-08
Last Call Status	Succeeded
Last Success Call	02:59am, 26-Apr-08
Next Call	05:31pm, 4-May-08

I will try a reboot later on and see if it corrects it. But at least it is not showing has failed now. Thanks all.


----------



## bxs122

I just noticed I have 6.3c slices - can I use my purchased Slicer (version 1.3 i think) to upgrade version 6.3a to 6.3c or do I have to get a new version of Slicer?


----------



## BigBearf

> I just noticed I have 6.3c slices - can I use my purchased Slicer (version 1.3 i think) to upgrade version 6.3a to 6.3c or do I have to get a new version of Slicer?


I used my slicer 1.3a to upgrade to 6.3a with no problems. File specifics are:
File Created on 9/23/06 at 11:34PM and 56KB(54,005 bytes)

Hope this helps,
BigBearf


----------



## testtech

jsmyth40 said:


> Has anyone experienced a blank Messages & Settings menu after using Slicer 1.7 to upgrade from 6.3b to 6.3c?
> 
> Everything else went perfectly with the upgrade, but selecting Messages & Settings leaves the blue background and animation but no menu choices appear. If I don't touch the remote, the TiVo returns to live TV after about five minutes, but pressing the TiVo or left button causes a reboot. As part of unsuccessful troubleshooting, I used the TivoWebPlus Net Config script to change my DNS server address to 192.168.1.1 from 4.2.2.2.
> 
> I also reinstalled Tweak but noticed no difference in operation.
> 
> I would appreciate suggestions on other steps to take.


jsmyth40,
Did you use the TuikRes 6.2 Standby ??? if so, I had and then fixed the same problem by re-running the standby script and correcting my menu.

Hope this helps
TT


----------



## sk33t3r

Finnstang said:


> My suggestion after reading these posts again, would be to first get the latest copy of fakecall from over at DDB. Replace yours with the latest and then see how thing go then. Don't forget that the unit needs a reboot after fakecall is run to show the changed call in date.


Wont running tweak download the latest fakecall as well as everything else?


----------



## Finnstang

It will redownload which ever one is included with the enhancement script. I don't know if that one is the most recent. I suggested that Blackfoot go to DDB to find and download the latest because he used PTVNET and not Zipper to hack his TiVo, so I have no clue what version he is using.


----------



## sk33t3r

My fakecall isnt running as scheduled in crontab. But telnetting in it works fine, and Im at 6.3c from dvrupgrade, but i zippered afterwards


----------



## rbautch

sk33t3r said:


> Wont running tweak download the latest fakecall as well as everything else?


Yes. I made modifications to the original fakecall to make it compatible with 6.3. Alphawolf made some further enhancements to it, but the one included with the enhancement script should work fine.


----------



## jsmyth40

Testtech,

Thanks for your response. I re-ran the Tweak script, which I think addresses the placement of the Standby menu (although it hasn't worked for me on 6.3), but was still unable to access Messages & Settings. I ended up solving the problem by running "TuikHelper.tcl check -fix" that is available on DDB.


----------



## testtech

jsmyth40,
Glad to have pointed you in the right direction. I did the oppisite of the Sp67S instructions.

I issued:
Superpatch67Standby.tcl + mss
Superpatch67Standby.tcl -tcs

which resulted in Standby on my Tivo Central menu and not on my Messages and Settings menu. Getting to the Messages and Settings menu to see that it was not there without the box rebooting was joy enough!!!

TT


----------



## bleair

Hello all. On the chance this helps someone else..

I upgraded from 3.1.5f HR10-250 to 6.3c using the slicer script. After the script ran the tivo rebooted and converted lots of data. Once that finished another reboot got my tivo back up and showing video. 
At this point I checked my usb ethernet adapter and saw lights but I couldn't actually connect. I was starting to wonder had happened but a post else where commented that a further reboot was required. So one more reboot and bang all was up and running. As I watched the last reboot's syslog I saw this and was thinking I still had problems 


Code:


kernel:Mar 31 22:57:03 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x13b1/0x18) is not claimed by any active driver.

but that is just a normal message that gets printed by an early step of the boot process. 
So after a series of reboots I am now updated, I still have all my recordings, and I have network connectivity.

Thank you community.


----------



## kirkbauer

I finally bit the bullet and upgraded my DirecTV HR10-250 from 3.1.5f (or whatever that last version was) to 6.3c. I did it manually using installSw. I copied over my hacks and my kernel and at first the Tivo wouldn't boot. After digging through the logs I found out that my method of disabling the netfilter that worked on my non-HD 6.2 DirecTivo no longer works and was causing a reboot loop. I just had the /etc/netfilter-enable script exit right away, but apparently in 6.3 Tivo's code tries to manipulate the netfilters and the lack of rules defined caused an error and a reboot. So I did the new method I found of replacing /sbin/iptables with a script that always returns true but does nothing.

Once I got the box to boot, I could no longer ping the box or telnet to it. On my 6.2 box I use DHCP and on my 3.1.5f box I used a static IP. I did not see any dhclient log in /var/log on the HD tivo under 6.3c, so perhaps it doesn't even use DHCP. This caused me to try and hardcode the IP by putting an "ifconfig eth0 10.1.1.101 netmask 255.0.0.0" in /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author. I even am capturing the output of that command for errors and it is not returning any, so that leads me to believe that eth0 exists.

In fact I get link lights and traffic lights on my USB ethernet adapter, which is the Linksys USB200M (version 1). It seems that prior to 6.3 this was handled by the ax8817 driver which is now gone in 6.3. But since it is version 1 it seems I don't have to backport any drivers.

So my question is, why is networking still not working? I am starting tnlited and ftpd but can't connect. I even commented out the bottom line in netfilter-enable which seems it would have disabled pings.

I did get one ping response from the box during bootup after I hardcoded the ifconfig line in the rc.sysinit.author. This leads me to believe that something is blocking or reconfiguring the network during startup. Since I disabled the iptables command, I'm leaning towards the Tivo software itself. I think that 6.3 is more network-aware and maybe it is setting the IP address after I hard-code it or something?

Thanks in advance for any help. I have spent all night on this and did a lot of research and am a fairly advanced Linux user and just haven't been able to figure this one out.


----------



## tec007

Wow, been out for a couple months. I've been trying to get caught up on everthing but a lot has gone on.

Two questions I haven't been able to find the answers to:

1) I'm at 6.3a and have the 6.3c slices. Can I go from a to c? or would I need to do b first?

2) I used the Slicer to go to 6.3a. Can I use the same Slicer to upgrade additional slices or was it only for 6.3a?


----------



## Blackfoot

tec007 said:


> Wow, been out for a couple months. I've been trying to get caught up on everthing but a lot has gone on.
> 
> Two questions I haven't been able to find the answers to:
> 
> 1) I'm at 6.3a and have the 6.3c slices. Can I go from a to c? or would I need to do b first?
> 
> 2) I used the Slicer to go to 6.3a. Can I use the same Slicer to upgrade additional slices or was it only for 6.3a?


1) You can go to 6.3c and skip b. I went from 3.15f straight to 6.3c.

2) You can use the same slicer. I know it was upgraded to 1.7 after I upgraded using 1.4. I don't know what was fixed but if you still have available downloads, I would upgrade.


----------



## tec007

"available downloads"??? How would I be able to find out if I do? I purchased the Slicer in 11/2006.


Edit: Well it seems I missed being able to have any updates by 19 days. I ordered on November 4th and apparently the cut off is November 23 when the new site started. What a bunch of %$#%*. :down:


----------



## Extremist

Well I'm not really sure where to take this, and I know a LOT of the questions in here relate to networking, and I hate to add to that but I'm not having any luck with my new wireless adapter.

I bought a Intel PRO/Wireless 2011B off of ebay and I can't get it to hook to my netowrk. I set the SSID when I ran tweak.sh to my router SSID, turned off wireless security (confirmed this with a notebook, it's unsecured now) and I get nothing but a blinking light on the Intel wireless adapter.

Is this an instance of just looking at the serial output as the device boots? Are there other troubleshooting steps that I can take? I've got the IP set outside my DHCP range too, forgot to add that.

Is there any kind of wireless troubleshooting guide for Tivo's?  Wishful thinking there!


----------



## rbautch

There's a wireless troubleshooting guide in the Zipper wiki. You might also check out people who have had problems with Linksys WUSB11 v2.5. It uses the same chipset as your adapter. Serial output would help also, post it here. Also run lsmod from serial bash to see what drivers are loaded.


----------



## Bamiller3

I was having an issue with tweak.sh hanging when I tried to run it so I was attempting to follow the advice here . With the drive in my PC, I mounted the tivo drive, and removed the busybox directory and all of it's files. I went to run the zipper script and it was unable to re-create the busybox directory. I tried to do it manually and also failed. Here are the errors I am getting when trying different things:

from the root of the tivo drive:

mkdir busybox
mkdir: Cannot create directory 'busybox': File exists

cd busybox
sh: cd: busybox: Input/output error

rmdir busybox
rmdir: 'busybox': Not a directory.

rm busybox
unable to stat 'busybox': Input/output error

When I removed the directory i just did an 'rm *' from inside the directory and then did an 'rmdir busybox'. Was this not the correct thing to do? What do I need to do to fix this? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Da Goon

If your tivo drive is mounted in your pc, busybox's mount point would be /tivo/busybox not just /busybox. If you're attempting to delete that dir, you're probably just deleting the temp busybox dir from ram that your boot disk loaded. Try *rm -rf /tivo/busybox* to remove it.


----------



## Bamiller3

Nope, I removed it from /tivo/busybox. I just noticed something else, when I 'ls' from inside /tivo, I get an error before the contents of the directory are listed. It is: 

/bin/ls:Busybox: Input/Output error. 

I don't get this error if I 'ls' in any other directory.


----------



## luder

try cd /busybox enter then ls


----------



## Swytch

I have not made the move to 6.3 on my HR10-250 yet, but am planning on doing so very soon... I just got a new hard drive to upgrade the space in my HR-250, and plan on starting over with it.

I was wondering which would be easier/better:

1. Installing fresh image on new HD, hacking it, then upgrading to 6.3 via slices (havent read much abotu slices yet...)

or

2. Installing a fresh image on new HD, upgrading to 6.3, then hacking 6.3

will one method provide more reliablity/stability than the other?
is one easier to do than the other?

I care more about the overal functionality of the Tivo, and dont mind extra work for improved reliability...

thanks,
Swytch


----------



## rbautch

Swytch said:


> I have not made the move to 6.3 on my HR10-250 yet, but am planning on doing so very soon... I just got a new hard drive to upgrade the space in my HR-250, and plan on starting over with it.
> 
> I was wondering which would be easier/better:
> 
> 1. Installing fresh image on new HD, hacking it, then upgrading to 6.3 via slices (havent read much abotu slices yet...)
> 
> or
> 
> 2. Installing a fresh image on new HD, upgrading to 6.3, then hacking 6.3
> 
> will one method provide more reliablity/stability than the other?
> is one easier to do than the other?
> 
> I care more about the overal functionality of the Tivo, and dont mind extra work for improved reliability...
> 
> thanks,
> Swytch


Functionality is the same. It's easier to apply a 6.3 image and then hack it, rather than messing with slices.


----------



## Swytch

rbautch said:


> Functionality is the same. It's easier to apply a 6.3 image and then hack it, rather than messing with slices.


Thanks for the quick response, this is what I figured...

on a side note, Im also in the process of moving, do I need to be sure to install my orig unhacked HD into my unit so the installer doesnt notice anything wierd? (cant actually think of how he would know, but was thinking it would be a good idea to install the unhacked drive)


----------



## Da Goon

Swytch said:


> Thanks for the quick response, this is what I figured...
> 
> on a side note, Im also in the process of moving, do I need to be sure to install my orig unhacked HD into my unit so the installer doesnt notice anything wierd? (cant actually think of how he would know, but was thinking it would be a good idea to install the unhacked drive)


The only way the installer would know anything was different is if you left a usb adapter connected. Besides, even if he knew it was hacked he couldn't do a thing about it.


----------



## Swytch

Da Goon said:


> The only way the installer would know anything was different is if you left a usb adapter connected. Besides, even if he knew it was hacked he couldn't do a thing about it.


I remember reading a post somewhere to be careful about this, but I guess my inital reaction of "How would they even know?" was correct... thanx!


----------



## Bamiller3

luder said:


> try cd /busybox enter then ls


Wouldn't let me because there is no /busybox directory.

If I try to cd from inside /tivo, it gives me:

sh: cd: busybox: Input/output error

Anyone???????

I'm about to re-image the drive.


----------



## Cure

Rumor has that 6.3d is out, although I don't see it in the MFS SWsystem. I tried to change my bootpage parameters so that I have upgradesoftware=false, but it didn't stick after rebooting (no idea why). 

Any thoughts?

Do you think we can just slice up from 6.3c to 6.3d?


----------



## Lord Vader

My 6.3d was present immediately after that version began its distribution.


----------



## Cure

Lord Vader said:


> My 6.3d was present immediately after that version began its distribution.


What did you do with it to keep it from overwriting your hacks?


----------



## Lord Vader

It didn't install; it just downloaded into MFS and is awaiting installation. Heck, I'm still at 6.3a with no problems! After experiencing a total loss of connectivity--both serial and network--when trying to go from 6.3a to 6.3b using The Slicer, I decided to not upgrade anymore. Too many damn problems. I may do it over the summer, when all my recordings will have been watched and I can then afford to reimage the drive altogether, which is what I had to do when I went from 6.3a to 6.3b and lost connectivity.


----------



## Finnstang

Anyone know what 6.3d does?


----------



## sk33t3r

Cure said:


> Rumor has that 6.3d is out, although I don't see it in the MFS SWsystem. I tried to change my bootpage parameters so that I have upgradesoftware=false, but it didn't stick after rebooting (no idea why).
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Do you think we can just slice up from 6.3c to 6.3d?


Did you set you filesystem to READ WRITE (RW) before editing yout bootpage?


----------



## rbautch

Cure said:


> What did you do with it to keep it from overwriting your hacks?


As long as you have the bootpage parameter upgradesoftware=false, then your hacks will not be overwritten. This parameter is set by the Zipper by default. You can check the bootpage parameters that are set by typing the following at bash:


Code:


bootpage -p /dev/hda


----------



## sk33t3r

This is what i get on my hr10-250, of course it was baked and then zippered

hr10-250-TiVo# bootpage -p /dev/hda
root=/dev/hda7 brev=0x100A dsscon=true console=2,9600


----------



## Cure

Mine is the same, only with hda4.

I did try setting the drive to rw before I tried to change it but no luck.


----------



## kimsan

Cure said:


> Rumor has that 6.3d is out, although I don't see it in the MFS SWsystem. I tried to change my bootpage parameters so that I have upgradesoftware=false, but it didn't stick after rebooting (no idea why).
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Do you think we can just slice up from 6.3c to 6.3d?


I'm batting .500 with the Slicer going from 6.3c to 6.3d.

First unit Sliced without a hitch, so I decided to risk the primary when the slices arrived. It went through the motions, but left me with an UNHACKED 6.3c.

I did a quick call in, downloaded authorization to upgrade, and got the PENDING RESTART status. Restart left me with an unhacked but otherwise intact 6.3d unit.

I pulled the primary drive, Zippered, and am now on a hacked 6.3d. The tweak script isn't ready to patch tivoapp just yet, but the patch points are the same as 6.3c and that's easy enough to fix myself.


----------



## kkluba

I'm batting .000 with slicer on my two HDTivos'.

*Slicer bombs with this error:*

Editing installSw.itcl

Installing new software. This will take several minutes...
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout"
invoked from within
"if [catch { set fIsActive [CheckActive $db $name] } res] {
putlog "No software found in db for \"$name\", $res"
} else {
if { $eme..."
(procedure "InstallSoftware" line 7)
invoked from within
"InstallSoftware $db $name"
(file "./installSw.itcl" line 119)

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be
run again. Exiting now...

*When I try to run installSw.itcl manually I get this:*

Checking /install/etc/fstab

newroot is 4, leaving fstab alone
Creating symlinks for /install/etc files
Dismounting /install and checking its integrity

e2fsck: Only one the options -p/-a, -n or -y may be specified.
while executing
"exec e2fsck -p -f -n $dev$newroot"
(file "/var/utils/updateroot" line 169)
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout"
invoked from within
"if [catch { set fIsActive [CheckActive $db $name] } res] {
putlog "No software found in db for \"$name\", $res"
} else {
if { $eme..."
(procedure "InstallSoftware" line 7)
invoked from within
"InstallSoftware $db $name"
(file "./installSw.itcl" line 119)

Any ideas?


----------



## kimsan

kkluba said:


> I'm batting .000 with slicer on my two HDTivos'.
> 
> *Slicer bombs with this error:*
> 
> Editing installSw.itcl
> 
> Installing new software. This will take several minutes...
> child process exited abnormally
> while executing
> *"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout"
> invoked from within*
> .
> .
> .
> Any ideas?


My BOLD within the quote. I ran into the same issue prior to my successful Slicer run.

telnet into TiVo
cd (gets you to root)
rw (set read/write mode)
mkdir /install (create the needed /install directory)
chmod 755 install (Make the directory read/execute for all...maybe overkill)

Then rerun the Slicer per it's instructions (/. slicer 6.3d-01-2-357)

I think that'll do it for ya.


----------



## kkluba

Kim,

Thanks for trying. I did see your previous post and immediately looked to see if I have /install and I do. I reset permissions on it even though they were already right. I just tried again and no go and yes I did set to read/write mode first. Very strange.


----------



## kimsan

kkluba said:


> Kim,
> 
> Thanks for trying. I did see your previous post and immediately looked to see if I have /install and I do. I reset permissions on it even though they were already right. I just tried again and no go and yes I did set to read/write mode first. Very strange.


Odd indeed. Obviously I've had a better success rate, but apparently don't know why!

Good luck and hopefully someone more knowledgeable will chime in soon.

No winky necessary for that comment. I know just enough to be dangerous and occasionally helpful.


----------



## sk33t3r

I got the 63d slices lasat night from DTV, now how do I manually install them. I do not have slicer

Directory listing of /SwSystem 
Name Type Id Date Time Size 
6.3c-01-2-357 tyDb 146989 02/11/07 23:05 796 
6.3d-01-2-357 tyDb 412413 04/26/07 03:09 772 
ACTIVE tyDb 146989 02/11/07 23:05 796


----------



## kkluba

Kim (or anyone who has successfully sliced 6.3d) please post your installSw.itcl contents? I'm wondering if mine is wrong or different than others. Here is screen output when I try to run installSw.itcl manually:

_
tivo1:/tvbin$ installSw.itcl 6.3d-01-2-357
04/27:13:52:05: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: Installing "6.3d-01-2-357".
Installing module utils
04/27:13:52:06: /tvbin/installSw.itcl: Executing updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages 6.3d-01-2-357
Path prefix is /var/utils/
Sha1hash passed for updatekernel
Sha1hash passed for checkkernel.tcl
Sha1hash passed for messagelib.tcl
Sha1hash passed for buildskeleton
Sha1hash passed for SwInstall.tcl
Sha1hash passed for builddev

Searching /etc/fstab for current root

Old root is on /dev/hda7, new one goes on /dev/hda4

Creating new filesystem on /dev/hda4

Mounting new root filesystem on /install

Installing module core

Installing module hpk-Series2
Installing module kernel-Series2
Building basic filesystem skeleton on /install

Checking /install/etc/fstab

newroot is 4, leaving fstab alone
Creating symlinks for /install/etc files
Dismounting /install and checking its integrity

e2fsck: Only one the options -p/-a, -n or -y may be specified.
while executing
"exec e2fsck -p -f -n $dev$newroot"
(file "/var/utils/updateroot" line 169)
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout"
invoked from within
"if [catch { set fIsActive [CheckActive $db $name] } res] {
putlog "No software found in db for \"$name\", $res"
} else {
if { $eme..."
(procedure "InstallSoftware" line 7)
invoked from within
"InstallSoftware $db $name"
(file "/tvbin/installSw.itcl" line 119)_

Everything seems normal until it gets to e2fsck -p -f -n $dev$newroot. Wondering if this line is the same on yours.

thanks!


----------



## kimsan

kkluba said:


> Kim (or anyone who has successfully sliced 6.3d) please post your installSw.itcl contents? I'm wondering if mine is wrong or different than others. Here is screen output when I try to run installSw.itcl manually:
> .
> .
> .
> Everything seems normal until it gets to e2fsck -p -f -n $dev$newroot. Wondering if this line is the same on yours.
> 
> thanks!


Not Sure if this will help but here's my installSW.itcl:

_#!/tvbin/tivosh
#############################################################################
#
# File: installSw.itcl
#
# Description: Drive the software install process on the TCD. 
#
# NOTE: During a software upgrade, this script is run from the old software,
# the bits of software install that run from the new software are in
# updateroot.
#
# Note that the .itcl in the filename is a legacy of how software install
# used to be structured using incr Tcl.
#
# Copyright (c) 2001,2004 TiVo Inc.
#
#############################################################################

source $tcl_library/tv/SwInstall.tcl
source $tcl_library/tv/mfslib.tcl

proc CheckActive { db swName } {
RetryTransaction {
set sysHandle [db $db open "/SwSystem/$swName"]
set active [dbobj $sysHandle get Active]
if {$active == ""} {
set active 0 
}
}
return $active
}

proc SetActive { db swName } {
# First, deactivate any previously active software system
catch {
RetryTransaction {
set oldActive [db $db open /SwSystem/ACTIVE]
dbobj $oldActive remove Active
}
}

# Now, activate the desired one.
RetryTransaction {
set sysHandle [db $db open "/SwSystem/$swName"]
dbobj $sysHandle set Active 1
}
}

########
#
# InstallSoftware 
#
########
proc InstallSoftware { db name } {

global env
set emergency 0
catch { set emergency $env(EMERGENCY_REINSTALL) }

if [catch { set fIsActive [CheckActive $db $name] } res] {
putlog "No software found in db for \"$name\", $res"
} else {
if { $emergency == 1 || $fIsActive == 0 } {
putlog "Installing \"$name\"."

# The utils archive contains the installer from new software.
# Invoke that from /var/utils, but clear out old cruft first:
file delete -force /var/utils
file mkdir /var/utils

set fFoundUtils [SwInstallModules $db $name /var/utils utils ""]

# XXX: Calls to SwInstallModules should be inside a catch, and log if
# error. Will add this when jpm hacks removed.

if { $fFoundUtils } {
# Check signature on updateroot script, execute updateroot
# script. updateroot is responsible for checking signatures
# on the rest of the executables in the package.
putlog "Executing updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name"
set rvalue [catch {exec /tvbin/crypto -vfs /var/utils/updateroot.sig /var/utils/updateroot /tvlib/misc/tub-v1.pub} res]
if { ${rvalue} != 0 } { 
putlog "Signature check of /var/utils/updateroot failed with message $res"
exit 1
}
exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout

SetActive $db $name

# Say goodbye
putlog "Attempting reboot..."
reboot 
} else {
putlog "ERROR could not find the utils archive"
}
} else {
putlog "SwSystem $name is already active."
}
}
}

########
#
# main 
#
########

set db [dbopen]

if { $argc == 0 } {
RetryTransaction {
set newSw [db $db open "/State/ServiceConfig"]
set name [dbobj $newSw get SwSystemName]
}
} else {
set name [lindex $argv 0]
}

InstallSoftware $db $name

dbclose $db

exit 0_


----------



## kkluba

Kim,

Thanks for posting this. Unfortunately I'm still nowhere. You installSw.itcl is line for line the same as mine. I'll keep digging..


----------



## FMK2

I've successfully sliced my HR10-250 to 6.3d, run the specified script afterwards, and re-run tweak. All went well except that I fatfingered the name I wanted displayed on the bash prompt.

Is there some way I can edit that without having to run tweak again?


----------



## Da Goon

Edit .profile in root.


----------



## FMK2

Da Goon said:


> Edit .profile in root.


 It makes sense that it would be stored there... I probably should've figured that out for myself.

Thanks!


----------



## FMK2

Another issue cropped up since my upgrade to 6.3d... fakecall isn't running. I think it may be because *crond *(which _is_ running) isn't finding the *crontab *file, or the file doesn't contain the fakecall command.

I'm still kind of new at all this, and in searching through the forum I've found references to both a *root* file and a *crontab* file. Which one is crond supposed to be reading (I thought it was *crontab*), and where should the file be located? I found a copy of the *root* file in /enhancements/varhacks/spool/cron/crontabs/, but that's not in the PATH in rc.sysinit.author, so I'm guessing that's not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Da Goon

The crontab IS the root file. It's typically located in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root. Make sure you have permissions set correctly in /etc/group and /etc/passwd also. Cron won't run unless those 2 files are set up correctly. I can't remember the exact code they should contain, search around in the zipper thread, I think somebody posted that info there pretty recently. Or Alphawolf gives very clear info in his Alll-In-One utilities thread on how to activate cron.


----------



## FMK2

Da Goon said:


> The crontab IS the root file. It's typically located in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root.


Found it. Thanks. One thing I noticed is that the test line at the top of the file is enabled, so I'm posting to /var/log/cron.test.out every 5 minutes. I should probably comment that out, but at least it tells me that cron is indeed running.



> Make sure you have permissions set correctly in /etc/group and /etc/passwd also.


I can see that both of those files exist, and Cron is running, so I guess I'm ok here.



> ...Alphawolf gives very clear info in his Alll-In-One utilities thread on how to activate cron.


Activating cron isn't a problem... but I do need to figure out how to update the root file. In addition to commenting out the test line, I think I want to adjust the time on a couple of the cron jobs in the file. The times don't seem to make sense in some cases.

And I can see in the cron log file that most of the jobs in the file are running as they should be, but fakecall doesn't seem to be running at all. The line for fakecall in root looks like this:
*20 4 * * * tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl*

That looks ok to me, but maybe I'm missing something.

I'll check out Alphawolf's All-In-One thread and see what I can learn there.

Again, thanks for the pointers.


----------



## FMK2

I found Alphawolf's cron post, and that helped a lot. I managed to update *root* to turn off the test output, and updated a couple of the times on existing jobs.

I also ran *find / -name "fakecall.tcl"*, and got the following error:
_find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver. Automatically turning on find's -noleaf
option. Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched._

I thought perhaps this was due to a broken symlink, so I ran */enhancements/var-symlinks.sh*. It ran successfully, but then I still get the error above when I try to *find* fakecall.

Does anyone have any experience with the warning above? I'm starting to wonder if fakecall not running is just an indicator of a bigger problem.


----------



## Da Goon

I remembered seeing rbautch comment on this quite a while back and managed to dig up the post. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4655744&highlight=proc#post4655744 I use alphawolf's toolset and do not get any errors like that, so it's probably just a small glitch with rbautch's find build.


----------



## Dirac

Just recently found out through experience that if you are attempting Option 1 (let TiVo upgrade naturally) via PPP over serial, you need to do things slightly differently than the steps in the first post:

*Option 1.* Take the upgrade, let it overwrite your hacks, and then re-hack it at a later time. There's two things you need to do in preparation for the upgrade. The first is to edit your author file to remove the following lines:


Code:


route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1
route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&

 Then type the following command at the bash prompt to modify your bootpage to allow the upgrade:


Code:


bootpage -P "root=/dev/hdaX console=2,115200" /dev/hda

 where X is your root filesystem partition (either 4 or 7). Make sure you get this right or your Tivo wont boot. After you get the upgrade, pull the drive and hack it.

The changes are removing the command in rc.sysinit.author that starts serial bash, and removing dsscon=true from the bootpage. The reason is the console dumps messages to the serial port, and that prevents the PPP connection from starting.

Reference thread 51152 at the other place. Hope this helps someone else--it took me a while to find.


----------



## thundermustard

Man do I have so many issues.
HR10-250, kept getting lockups. Bought new hard drive and installed 6.3d from Instantcake.
Now getting Insert access card messages. So I decided to do a clear and delete.
That put me back at needing to make a phone call to get Now Playing working. That has never been the case before.
Lost wireless connection also. 
So I put the hard drive back in the PC and reran zipper.
Everything seems fine, except it still wants me to make a phone call to use Now Playing or to record.
Fakecall in author file and I manually ran it.
What the heck is going on?


----------



## puffdaddy

Anyone happen to have the 6.3d slices (or just the swsystem slice) handy?

Thanks


----------



## tall1

thundermustard said:


> Man do I have so many issues.
> HR10-250, kept getting lockups. Bought new hard drive and installed 6.3d from Instantcake.
> Now getting Insert access card messages. So I decided to do a clear and delete.
> That put me back at needing to make a phone call to get Now Playing working. That has never been the case before.
> Lost wireless connection also.
> So I put the hard drive back in the PC and reran zipper.
> Everything seems fine, except it still wants me to make a phone call to use Now Playing or to record.
> Fakecall in author file and I manually ran it.
> What the heck is going on?


This may be a faulty power supply. I had the same symptoms and reran zipper after installing a 500gb drive, same symptoms. I bought a power supply at weakness for $69 plus $13 shipping. You can get by cheaper if you know a thing or two about soldering or if you find a cheap HR10-250 on ebay that is broken, you can reuse the power supply. I should receive my power supply at the end of this week and I'll post my results. Good luck.


----------



## thundermustard

Just to add to my woes, posted above, now the Welcome screen is purple instead of gray, the colors shift when it finally comes on. I tried a different HDMI cable. I haven't tried it with a component cable but I should.
And lastly, the last screen I got was unit overheated, it has shut down.
Should I try for a power supply?
I can buy a used HR10-250 for around $200 but who knows when it might have problems.
Mike


----------



## tall1

I got the power supply from weakness Friday afternoon (ordered Monday night) and installed it in minutes. No more "Please Insert your Access Card" message and it works perfectly. If you are wondering how I came to this conclusion, click HERE.

One other thing, don't listen to these 3.1.5f evangelists. Their standard response is, "...6.3d broke my Tivo, replacing the hard drive didn't fix it, so I went back to 3.1.5f and all is well...".

I swear these guys belong to the Flat Earth Society.


----------



## tivoupgrade

tall1 said:


> One other thing, don't listen to these 3.1.5f evangelists. Their standard response is, "...6.3d broke my Tivo, replacing the hard drive didn't fix it, so I went back to 3.1.5f and all is well...".
> 
> I swear these guys belong to the Flat Earth Society.


We've found that downgrading to 3.1.5f has averted some of the anomalies our customers have seen with 6.3 versions; there really have been quite a few problems that have affected a good number of people. Scaring them into throwing more hardware at the problem isn't necessarily the right approach either.


----------



## Redux

tall1 said:


> don't listen to these 3.1.5f evangelists. Their standard response is, "...6.3d broke my Tivo, replacing the hard drive didn't fix it, so I went back to 3.1.5f and all is well...".
> 
> I swear these guys belong to the Flat Earth Society.


Just for the record, anybody troubleshooting in the future, I disagree with that opinion. Not saying my opinion is automatically any better than that random bs, but I would encourage you to look into it further.


----------



## dbuchthal

I previously upgraded my HR10-250 to 6.3c using the Slicer. I just attempted to upgrade again to 6.3d, but forgot to preserve my drivers for my Linksys USB200m V2 ethernet adapter. Doh! Even worse, I don't have a serial cable! I've pulled the drive (thank heavens it's summer and TV is slow) but I'd really like to get this up and running again. Where can I download Jamie's drivers for the USB200m V2? I've already found the usb.map changes, so I know I'm close now...


----------



## rbautch

Assuming you were using backported drivers before, you can just copy them from your current root filesystem to the new root. Use bootpage -p to determine your current root, and then mount the alternate root someplace like /install. More detailed information on this can be found earlier in this thread. Also keep in mind that if you edited usb.map with the vendor code for your adapter, you should have edited the one in your alternate partition, not the active one.


----------



## Carlton Bale

I get the following error message when I try to upgrade from 6.3a to 6.3e on my HR10-250 using the slicer v1.9:



Code:


Installing new software. This will take several minutes...
child process exited abnormally
    while executing
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout"
    invoked from within
"if [catch {$swsys loadFromDB $dbHandle $name} res] {
        putlog "No software found in db for \"$name\", $res"
    } else {
        if {$emergency ..."
    (object "::inst" method "::Installer::installSoftware" body line 23)
    invoked from within
"inst installSoftware $name $Inc::TC_INSTALL_DIR "
    (file "./installSw.itcl" line 182)

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be
run again. Exiting now...

I tried performing a manual upgrade as well and couldn't get that to work either. When I tried _./installSw.itcl 6.3e-01-2-357_, I got the following error message:



Code:


Checking /install/etc/fstab

   newroot is 4, leaving fstab alone
Creating symlinks for /install/etc files
Dismounting /install and checking its integrity

e2fsck: Only one the options -p/-a, -n or -y may be specified.
    while executing
"exec e2fsck -p -f -n $dev$newroot"
    (file "/var/utils/updateroot" line 169)
child process exited abnormally
    while executing
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout"
    invoked from within
"if [catch {$swsys loadFromDB $dbHandle $name} res] {
        putlog "No software found in db for \"$name\", $res"
    } else {
        if {$emergency ..."
    (object "::inst" method "::Installer::installSoftware" body line 23)
    invoked from within
"inst installSoftware $name $Inc::TC_INSTALL_DIR "
    (file "./installSw.itcl" line 182)

Any ideas what's going wrong? I've been stuck on this old software revision for months and it's driving me crazy with all of the audio drop-outs.


----------



## Carlton Bale

I'm wondering if this could be caused by the version of e2fsck contained within Busybox. When I type e2fsck, below is what I get. I'm guessing the TiVo script is expecting the version of e2fsck included with the TiVo, not the busybox version. Right??



Code:


BusyBox v1.2.2 (2006.12.20-20:51+0000) multi-call binary

Usage: e2fsck [-panyrcdfvstDFSV] [-b superblock] [-B blocksize] [-I inode_buffer
_blocks] [-P process_inode_size] [-l|-L bad_blocks_file] [-C fd] [-j external_jo
urnal] [-E extended-options] device

Check a Linux ext2/ext3 file system.

Options:
        -p      Automatic repair (no questions)
        -n      Make no changes to the filesystem
        -y      Assume 'yes' to all questions
        -c      Check for bad blocks and add them to the badblock list
        -f      Force checking even if filesystem is marked clean
        -v      Be verbose
        -b superblock   Use alternative superblock
        -B blocksize    Force blocksize when looking for superblock
        -j journal      Set location of the external journal
        -l file Add to badblocks list
        -L file Set badblocks list


----------



## kkluba

Carlton Bale said:


> I'm wondering if this could be caused by the version of e2fsck contained within Busybox. When I type e2fsck, below is what I get. I'm guessing the TiVo script is expecting the version of e2fsck included with the TiVo, not the busybox version. Right??
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> BusyBox v1.2.2 (2006.12.20-20:51+0000) multi-call binary
> 
> Usage: e2fsck [-panyrcdfvstDFSV] [-b superblock] [-B blocksize] [-I inode_buffer
> _blocks] [-P process_inode_size] [-l|-L bad_blocks_file] [-C fd] [-j external_jo
> urnal] [-E extended-options] device
> 
> Check a Linux ext2/ext3 file system.
> 
> Options:
> -p      Automatic repair (no questions)
> -n      Make no changes to the filesystem
> -y      Assume 'yes' to all questions
> -c      Check for bad blocks and add them to the badblock list
> -f      Force checking even if filesystem is marked clean
> -v      Be verbose
> -b superblock   Use alternative superblock
> -B blocksize    Force blocksize when looking for superblock
> -j journal      Set location of the external journal
> -l file Add to badblocks list
> -L file Set badblocks list


That is the best guess of what moght be the problem I've heard. I've been stuck on 6.3c for a while and had the same problem getting to 6.3e. The Slicer folks are no help at all.

Is it as simple as replacing e2fsck with a Tivo version? If yes I'll give it a whirl..


----------



## Carlton Bale

Yep, that solved the problem! The TiVo upgrade script was calling e2fsck and getting the busybox version, not the default tivo version. All you have to do to fix this is find and rename all of the non-TiVo versions of the file. To find them, use the following (via telnet obviously)


Code:


cd /
find / -name e2fsck

The one you want to keep is */sbin/e2fsck* . Just rename all of the other versions so that they can't be called by the script. For example, my problem versions were located in /bin and /tivo-bin:



Code:


mount -o rw,remount /
mv /bin/e2fsck /bin/e2fsck.bak
mv /tivo-bin/e2fsck /tivo-bin/e2fsck.bak

And I agree, the support from DRVupgrade on the slicer has been less than ideal. I think Lou pays someone else to develop scripts and he just sells them. But at least he's up-front about the slicer being unsupported.

Anyway, this should fix your problem.


----------



## kkluba

Well I'll be damned.. you are the man Carlton. I've posted here and in two other forums and gotten nowhere with this. I renamed and the BusyBox e2fsck and it worked without issue. Thanks!

Are these hacks below going to work with 6.3e? I seem to recall reading they aren't?



> echo -ne "\x3C\x02\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1602412
> 
> echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x2b" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6713220
> 
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=2804900
> 
> echo -ne "\x34\x11\x00\x00" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=903436
> 
> echo -ne "\x24\x10\x00\x01" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=1118524
> 
> echo -ne "\x10\x00\x00\x14" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=5724672


----------



## Carlton Bale

No, those patch locations will not work. The latest patch locations are available on this DVRpedia.com page


----------



## rbautch

Carlton Bale said:


> Yep, that solved the problem! The TiVo upgrade script was calling e2fsck and getting the busybox version, not the default tivo version. All you have to do to fix this is find and rename all of the non-TiVo versions of the file.


Great catch Carlton. I think the issue is the order of the directories in your PATH statement (in your author file). The PATH statement I use in the Zipper is:


Code:


export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox

Since me and fellow Zipper users stash our busybox distribution in /busybox, the script sees the e2fsck in /sbin because it appears before /busybox in the PATH statement. To clarify, it's not the slicer that's running the e2fsck command, it's the /var/utils/updateroot script, which gets called by installSw.itcl. If you have a PATH statement similar to mine, I'm guessing it's the busybox version e2fsck stored in /bin that's the problem, because /bin appears before /sbin in the PATH statement. I think I'm going to delete e2fsck from this busybox distribution, which is included in the Zipper. I'll also make a suggestion to Lou to look for this situation in future versions of the Slicer.


----------



## kkluba

Question - Is tivoapp portable between two identically configured HDTivos? Or is there some uniqueness within the app?


----------



## Da Goon

Tivoapp from one 6.3e tivo is identicle to the next. Tivoapp is generally just different between software revisions. You can patch one and then just ftp it to another if you want.


----------



## kkluba

Thanks for the info...

Another question - If I want to go back to my 6.3c can I flip the bootpage back? If I recall correctly it is now hda4 and I want to put it back to hda7. 6.3e is not stable on my box. 

My other option is to get a good working clean 6.3e tivoapp file. Anyone can help? I think I made the box unstable with some of the patches I put on. Within minutes of telnetting in the box reboots. It seems ok if I don't touch it.


----------



## Da Goon

I doubt there were any database changes between 6.3x versions so you _should_ be able to flip your boot parms back and revert to 6.3c without any ill effect.

If you want to try to get a virgin 6.3e tivoapp, you can extract a backup copy from MFS using mfs_dumpobj and mfs_uberexport with the steps that I posted here.

You would just use the modulefile attribute from the GZcore slice instead of the GZkernel slice. The mfs_uberexport command will extract all the contents of a stock root partition into your current directory. For example, if you execute that while in /var/temp, then you'll end up with a /var/temp/tvbin folder containing a virgin tivoapp binary.


----------



## kkluba

Da Goon - you're a wealth of knowledge. Thanks much. I'll give it a try later.


----------



## kkluba

I'm haing no luck flipping the bootpage so I'm thinking about wiping this drive and copying the original 250gb drive back to it and then hacking it over again. My question is how do I wipe the other drive, the 500gb that slicer hosed? What to use for the wiping?


----------



## Carlton Bale

When you do a mfs_restore, it will overwrite everything on the target drive.


----------



## kkluba

Thanks Carlton.


----------



## snorky

I've been experiencing the reboots while watching/recording CBS that others have reported and am trying to upgrade from 6.3b to 6.3e on a Zippered HR10-250. Using TivoWebPlus I can see the 6.3e slices in mfs. I'm running into issues when trying to run installSw.itcl

Here is the output I get from installSW.itcl



Code:


11/03:07:28:03: /tvbin/installSw.itcl:  Installing "6.3e-01-2-357".
Installing module utils
11/03:07:28:03: /tvbin/installSw.itcl:  Executing updateroot /dev/hda /install/var/packages 6.3e-01-2-357
Path prefix is /var/utils/
Sha1hash passed for updatekernel
Sha1hash passed for checkkernel.tcl
Sha1hash passed for messagelib.tcl
Sha1hash passed for buildskeleton
Sha1hash passed for SwInstall.tcl
Sha1hash passed for builddev

Searching /etc/fstab for current root

Old root is on /dev/hda4, new one goes on /dev/hda7

Creating new filesystem on /dev/hda7

Mounting new root filesystem on /install

Installing module core
child process exited abnormally
    while executing
"close $f"
    (procedure "FromMfs" line 12)
    invoked from within
"FromMfs $pipeCommand $fileID"
    ("foreach" body line 31)
    invoked from within
"foreach module [dbobj $sysHandle get Module] {
            set name [dbobj $module get Name]

            # cpio writes a bunch of annoying warnings t..."
    ("uplevel" body line 3)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
        set sysHandle [db $db open "/SwSystem/$swName"]
        foreach module [dbobj $sysHandle get Module] {
            set name..."
    (procedure "SwInstallModules" line 7)
    invoked from within
"SwInstallModules $db $swName $installdir "" utils|kernel.*"
    (file "/var/utils/updateroot" line 136)
child process exited abnormally
    while executing
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout"
    invoked from within
"if [catch { set fIsActive [CheckActive $db $name] } res] {
        putlog "No software found in db for \"$name\", $res"
    } else {
        if {$eme..."
    (procedure "InstallSoftware" line 7)
    invoked from within
"InstallSoftware $db $name"
    (file "/tvbin/installSw.itcl" line 119)

I have a bit of experience programming with tcl, so I traced back through the error messages and found the place in mfslib.tcl where the code is failing. It's in the FromMfs procedure when it is attempting to close the file after it has finished writing it. I added a catch statement to see if there was any additional error message that might be useful and a couple of puts statements to see what file it was trying to work with.

the file name is:


Code:


|/bin/gzip -dc | /bin/cpio --no-preserve-owner -idmC 16384 2>/dev/null

the fsid is: 2384916

The errorCode is: CHILDSTATUS 7111 1
The errorInfo is: child process exited abnormally while executing "close $f"

I tried removing the stderr redirection to /dev/null from the $pipecommand created in SwInstallModules, but it turn out that gets overwritten when the utils module gets installed.

Next I added a "flush $f" statement just before "close $f" in FromMfs to see if that would execute and it did. My next plan is to execute the flush on the file and then just catch and ignore the error generated by the close attempt. In theory, since the flush successfully executes the file should have been written to disk (unless its doing something funky I'm overlooking). It also looks like some verification steps are taken later in the script, but I want to be sure that ignoring the failed close won't trash my install if the script completes. i.e. it swaps over to the new boot partition and is unable to boot.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Markman07

Does anyone know if the 6.3f slices are available via the -d (download) option using Slicer? From what I can tell the answer is No.

Tried this command also - (from post 1570)
wget -O /var/packages/getslices http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/6.3c-get_and_load_slices

* I did change the 6.3c to F before I tried.


----------



## Da Goon

Markman07 said:


> Does anyone know if the 6.3f slices are available ....


Here ya go...


----------



## tivoupgrade

Markman07 said:


> Does anyone know if the 6.3f slices are available via the -d (download) option using Slicer? From what I can tell the answer is No.
> 
> Tried this command also - (from post 1570)
> wget -O /var/packages/getslices ourwebsite/software/update_tool/6.3c-get_and_load_slices
> 
> * I did change the 6.3c to F before I tried.


Not yet.

But what you can try is this:

wget -O /var/packages/getslices www-dvrupgrade-com/software/update_tool/getslice-6.3f-01-2-357

and then

sh ./getslices

to grab and dbload the slices...

(stupid url parsing in vbulletin makes me crazy - use an http://www.dvrupgrade.com in the right place...)

and most likely that will work for you. This is all untested, but the goal is to offer a similar script you can run for each particular unit without having to grab ALL the slices. We may release a new slicer version that can handle the ala carte scheme, but then again, maybe we won't.

This is all very preliminary and I am always reticent to talk about stuff in the future tense; bottom line is that things may change, and this might go away, so please try not to rely too much on it. With that said, please reply if you are successful or unsuccessful in using this.

Thx


----------



## katiebear00

tivoupgrade said:


> Not yet.
> 
> But what you can try is this:
> 
> wget -O /var/packages/getslices www-dvrupgrade-com/software/update_tool/getslice-6.3f-01-2-357
> 
> and then
> 
> sh ./getslices
> 
> to grab and dbload the slices...
> 
> (stupid url parsing in vbulletin makes me crazy - use an http://www.dvrupgrade.com in the right place...)
> 
> and most likely that will work for you. This is all untested, but the goal is to offer a similar script you can run for each particular unit without having to grab ALL the slices. We may release a new slicer version that can handle the ala carte scheme, but then again, maybe we won't.
> 
> This is all very preliminary and I am always reticent to talk about stuff in the future tense; bottom line is that things may change, and this might go away, so please try not to rely too much on it. With that said, please reply if you are successful or unsuccessful in using this.
> 
> Thx


This worked great!! I successfully downloaded and installed 6.3f slices and then used the Slicer to upgrade from 6.3e to 6.3f. Couldn't be easier. Thanks Lou!


----------



## katiebear00

Here's a single command that will download and install the slices:


Code:


wget -O /var/packages/getslices http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/getslice-6.3f-01-2-357; sh /var/packages/getslices


----------



## tivoupgrade

katiebear00 said:


> Here's a single command that will download and install the slices:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> wget -O /var/packages/getslices http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/getslice-6.3f-01-2-357; sh /var/packages/getslices


Great to hear. Thx for doing that; I need to brush up on my vbulletin...


----------



## Markman07

I am still on 6.3F ...can I use this command as posted above " wget -O /var/packages/getslices http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/getslice-6.3f-01-2-357; sh /var/packages/getslicese this command "

If so what is the version I would want to download now? Isn't it 6.4xx something now?


----------

